# Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2013)

*Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart*






*

Was, wo, wann, wie weit und wie lang?

Offener MTB-Treff, eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
(auf der Höhe von Löffelstraße 7, 70597 Stuttgart, 48°44'55.6"N 9°10'07.6"E )
30-50km, +/- 800-1.200hm, ca. 3-5h (kann weniger, kann auch mal mehr sein, hängt von der Zusammensetzung der Teilnehmer ab)
Bei aufgeweichten Trails fahren wir eher nicht oder stellen auf Gravelbird-Modus um.

Warum so früh?
Manche finden es einfach Familien-verträglicher am WOE morgens früh zu fahren, um dann nach dem Biken noch was vom Rest des Tages mit der Familie zu haben. Zudem sind um die Uhrzeit die Trails einigermaßen leer. 

Zum Thema Anspruch an Kondition und Fahrtechnik:
Das ist ja immer relativ. Reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch überfordert, ansonsten ist aber jeder und jede herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Es kann dann ja eh immer noch jeder selber überlegen, ob die Konstellation so passt oder nicht. Am wichtigsten ist aus unserer Sicht, dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert. Wenn man - zumal auf unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, ist das überhaupt kein Problem.

Noch was:
Wir sind eine lose Gruppe und kein Verein oder gar Reiseveranstalter.
Jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich.

Die Idee dahinter:
Die Ursprungs-Idee der Birds - inspiriert durch die legendären Mittwochsfahrer - ist, dass niemand alleine fahren muss und man jede Woche ohne großen Verabredungs-Aufwand jemanden findet, mit dem man gemeinsam fahren kann. Damit die Treffs entsprechend regelmäßig stattfinden, braucht man einen gewissen Pool an "potentiellen Mitfahrern". Das ist einer der Gründe, warum unser Treff immer noch öffentlich und offen ist. Gleichzeitig empfinden wir es als große Bereicherung, dass man über den offenen Charakter des Treffs auch immer wieder neue Leute kennenlernt.

_______________________

*Bei Interesse gerne hier reingucken, ob an dem jeweiligen Sonntag gefahren wird und reinschreiben, wenn man kommen will. Bitte in jedem Fall kurz ankündigen, denn wenn sich keiner ankündigt, fahren die 2-3 Leute, die “eigentlich immer" fahren evtl. auch mal ohne Umweg über Degerloch direkt in den Wald.

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, insbesondere wenn nur 1-2 Interesse bekundet haben, versuchen wir möglichst bis 22.00 Uhr am Vorabend verbindlich zu- oder abzusagen.


_As there seem to be a few English-speaking bikers in and around Stuttgart: this thread is an offer for fun-oriented trail riders who are interested to ride early on Sundays. Early like meeting at 8am for a 20 mile loop starting from and coming back to Stuttgart-Degerloch. If you are interested feel free to reply here. We are a not a club nor professional guides just a bunch of riders - participation is free of charge, everybody rides on his own behalf and risk.

Happy trails! 
Hockdrik_

*graphic courtesy of moronics.de


----------



## Hockdrik (14. März 2013)

Es gibt schon erste Interessent(inn)en! 
Bisher hat es aber noch nicht geklappt.

Ich werde den Thread immer mal wieder hoch-bumpen.
Ich denke zum Frühling wird es dann für mehr Leute interessant.

Ein guter Treffpunkt wäre z.B. die Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch.

Hockdrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. April 2013)

Bump! 

Ist klar, die Zeitumstellung wirft einen ein bisschen zurück, aber um 7h ist es trotzdem hell. Und ja, im Moment ist es noch arg kalt. Allgemein und besonders so früh morgens. Aber dafür sind die Trails schön leer und man hat den ganzen Tag noch vor sich.

Also, wer hat Bock am Wochenende (Samstag und/oder Sonntag) morgens recht früh eine Runde zu fahren? Details so oder so ähnlich wie oben beschrieben.

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2013)

OK, jetzt starten wir mal einen Versuchs-Ballon für einen regelmäßigen Sonntags-MTB-Treff in Degerloch:
- Treffpunkt Sonntag 7.4., 9h Endhalte Zacke/S-Bahn Station Degerloch
- genauer vor dem Gasthaus Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen


_Right, this is an initial trial to establish a regular Sunday-bike-ride in Stuttgart-Degerloch:_
_- Sunday 7th of April 2013, 9am at last station Zacke/S-Bahn Station "Degerloch"_
_- meeting address Loeffelstrasse 1/Epplestr. in 70597 Stuttgart-Degerloch _
_- or google "48.749172,9.169507"_
_- nice loop roughly passing by Degerloch, Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch and back_
_- mainly fun singletracks, no mile munching_

Einige Interessenten gibt es bereits - bin gespannt, wer kommt!
_I have been in contact with a few people - let's see who comes along!_

Hockdrik


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

Hi, also wenn morgen ein paar aus lubu nach beerfelden fahren, versuche ich mich da dranzuhängen. wenn das nichts wird würd ich mich vielleicht um 7 aus dem bett quälen um nich alleine da zu stehen  fährst du morgen auf jeden fall?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2013)

Ja, wir wären dann zu viert!
Bis morgen dann! ;-)


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

beerfelden scheint zu klappen morgen. vielleicht ein ander mal dann!
viel spass euch!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. April 2013)

@w3rd: Euch auch!

Ansonsten: leichter Schneefall, 2 Grad


----------



## w3rd (7. April 2013)

wird schon besser


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2013)

jau, es gab sogar sonnige Abschnitte und mit 2 Mitfahrern war es auch kein schlechter erster Versuch (übrigens 35km, 800hm),


----------



## mzonq (8. April 2013)

Hi, das hört sich interessant an. Bei mir scheitert so eine frühe Ausfahrt immer am Hund...dem inneren Schweinehund, des Deutschen liebstes Haustier! Wenn ich aber Gruppenzwang habe, dann klappt das auch. Sind auch neu in der Region hier, von daher wäre so was quasihalbfestes - in diesem Fall - nicht schlecht. Damit man auch mal die Gegend hier kennenlernt.
Ich wohne allerdings in ES, wo trefft ihr euch denn jetzt "unregelmäßig"? Bleibt es bei der S-Bahnstation Degerloch? Kann ich überhaupt ein Rad mitnehmen? Egal, find ich schon raus. Habe momentan auch kein Auto, aber so wie ich S kenne, wäre das auch nicht so der Bringer. Ich muß halt wieder so spätestens um 11:00 Uhr in ES sein, sonst jibt es Ärscher mit der Familie. Mein 10 Monate alter Sohn meckert sonst )
Wenn ihr euch mal meldet, dann schau ich mir das "logistisch" an und melde wieder.
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. April 2013)

Hallo Mzong,

Gruppenzwang und 11h zurück in ES kriegen wir hin, ;-) 
aber wenn Du um 7h in Degerloch sein willst, musst Du natürlich reichlich früh aufstehen.
Ich melde mich hier, falls sich was ergibt!

Beste Grüße
Hockdrik


----------



## mzonq (9. April 2013)

Na ja, der Kleine kommt eh um 5, wenn ich denn wieder zum schlafen bekomme, dann könnt' es ja was werden....lt. Tante Google sind es 11-12km .... das gibt dann ne feine Wochenendtour ) hin und zurück... muß dann nur noch den track auf dem GPS anlegen, damit ich mich nicht verfahre...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. April 2013)

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 14.4., 7 Uhr morgens (!) 

- Treffpunkt Endhalte Zacke/S-Bahn Station Degerloch
- genauer vor dem Gasthaus Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen

Bisher sind wir zu zweit!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2013)

Update: sind zu dritt 
Und das Wetter wird super!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. April 2013)

wär alles gut, ist aber halt doch recht weit von Holzgerlingen bis nach Degerloch. :-(


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2013)

Hallo MonsterQ!

Genau das habe ich letzten Mittwoch auch gedacht, als ich "zu Euch" kommen wollte. 

Aber wenn Dir 7 Uhr (oder sowas in der Richtung) grundsätzlich passt, komme ich auch gerne mal am Wochenende frühmorgens nach Holzgerlingen.

Brit bikes rule!
Hockdrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. April 2013)

Das ist ja klasse hier,
werde das unbedingt im Auge behalten.
Habe derzeit nur kein eigenes Rad (bin aber kurz vor der Kaufentscheidung), und fahre daher mit dem schweren Bock von meinem Bruder (Speci Enduro Comp).
Soviel ich weiß kann man Sonntags die Räder glaub mit in die Bahn nehmen.
Komme aus Ostfildern ... wohne hier aber noch nicht so lange, und kenne mich daher ned so gut im Wald aus!


----------



## 4mate (13. April 2013)

*Mitnahme von Fahrrädern - VVS*


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. April 2013)

@4mate
Besten Dank


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2013)

Hallo Schwabe81,

U8 von der Haltestelle "Ruit" etc. sollte problemlos möglich sein. Radmitnahme nur unter der Woche abends/morgens eingeschränkt. Wenn Du in Degerloch aussteigst, warten wir oberhalb schon auf Dich. 
Das Specialized Enduro ist vielleicht bergab etwas unterfordert auf den meisten Strecken, aber ansonsten doch ein super Bike für alle Fälle, oder? Und bergauf können wir das Tempo ja eh anpassen.

Dann vielleicht bis morgen?!

Hockdrik


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. April 2013)

@Hockdrik
Das Enduro ist absolut nicht mein Fall, finde es viel zu schwer, und bergauf ne Katastrophe . Da komme ich mit dem billig Giant (ca 500) meiner Frau besser zurecht.
Bergab im Wald ist es natürlich ne geile Kiste und macht auch richtig Laune. Nur kaufen würde ich mir dieses Rad nie im Leben. 
Bin aber dennoch dankbar das ich es (für unbestimmte Zeit) ausleihen kann.
Werde mich die Tage zwischen dem Slide 150 9.0 und dem Nerve AL+ 7.0 entscheiden!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2013)

Update: nur noch _vielleicht_ zu zweit... :-/
Es gibt Leute, die haben bei dem Wetter Fieber. Das ist mal Pech! 

Ich tummle mich mal um 7h am Treffpunkt 
(Endhalte Zacke/S-Bahn Station Degerloch, Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart)
falls jemanden unerwartet die Bettflucht packt... 

Hockdrik


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. April 2013)

schau mer mal, ich schick Dir PN


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2013)

Update: zu zweit, _vielleicht_ zu dritt...


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Tour zu zweit von 7-11h, 35km, 900hm.
Und um halb zwölf mit der Familie auf die Alb.
So soll es sein!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (15. April 2013)

hört sich gut an, irgendwann werd ich es auch schaffen zu kommen ;-)
cu
MoQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (15. April 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour zu zweit von 7-11h, 35km, 900hm.
> Und um halb zwölf mit der Familie auf die Alb.
> So soll es sein!



Ja, kann ich bestätigen, das war eine tolle Tour: ich hatte, als ich in Esslingen zurück war (wir wohnen natürlich ganz oben) so um die 1150 hm in den Beinen....alles Training.
Und dann um 14:00 mit der Familie und  dem Kinderanhänger noch mal auf Tour gewesen. Ich hoffe das klappt noch mal, aber um 5 am WE aufzustehen ist schon hart.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2013)

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch genug Verrückte finden, die regelmäßig Lust auf so frühe Touren haben, damit auch mal eine/einer ausfallen/verschlafen kann, ohne dass gleich die Tour ausfällt bzw. man doch alleine fahren muss.

@mzong: was hältst Du davon, wenn ich Dir entgegenkommen?
*- wir treffen uns erst um 8h*
- wir treffen uns auf halber Strecke

_...und dann könnten wir je nach Routenverlauf noch ein paar Leute um 9h in Degerloch einsammeln, ich steige in Rohracker aus, Du gegenüber von Esslingen und der "9h-Teil der Gruppe" kann den Loop zu Ende fahren. Das wäre dann so eine Art bikende Bimmelbahn, die den ganzen Tag über mit wechselnden Mitfahrern mehr oder weniger die gleichen Treffpunkte anfährt und Leute mitnimmt. Ideal auch für Biker, die auf Marathon trainieren, die könnten dann 2 oder 3 Loops mitfahren... ah, vergiss es, nur so eine spinnerte Idee... ;-)_

Realistischer: wir können uns auch mal um 7h bei Dir treffen und dann Richtung NOSten fahren.

Hockdrik


----------



## Spook (16. April 2013)

Hallo,

also wie ich ja schon in dem anderen Thema (Weilimdorf) geschrieben habe ich will wieder anfangen, und die Zeit, Wochenende früh morgens passt mir an sich eigentlich ganz gut, ich wohne in Feuerbach und denke 7 Uhr in Degerloch sollte machbar sein. Die Frage für mich ist halt erstmal wie anspruchsvoll die Touren sind, also als fahrtechnische Niete?

Ansonsten wäre ich dabei, muss nur mal wieder das Bike flott machen, also Luft rein und evtl. die Bremsbeläge tauschen...

Felix


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2013)

Hallo Felix,

schön, dass die Uhrzeit bei Dir passen würde! So langsam finden sich ein paar Leute zusammen, die Interesse haben. Vielleicht reicht es irgendwann ja wirklich für einen regelmäßigen Termin.

So Fragen nach dem Anspruch sind immer schwer von einem selber über einen selber zu beantworten. Ist halt sehr relativ.

Ich versuch's mal so: ich für meinen Teil springe nicht wirklich und triale nicht. Also fahrtechnisch ist das eher nicht so furchtbar anspruchsvoll. Aber ich rolle auch nicht auf Forstautobahnen rum. 

Wenn mal einer die Abfahrten schneller oder langsamer fährt, kann man ja unten auch mal aufeinander warten. Die Gruppe sollte sich nur nicht ständig auseinanderziehen. Aber mal ein paar Minuten Pause machen und quatschen, ist ja eh nicht verkehrt. Komm doch einfach vorbei, dann kann ja eh immer jeder selber überlegen, ob die Konstellation so passt oder nicht.

Die Eckdaten ca. 30km, ca. 800hm, ca. 3h reine Fahrzeit haben mir bis vor kurzem nicht so viel gesagt, aber vielleicht ist es für Dich ja eine Orientierung.

Ich habe dieses Wochenende eventuell eine leichte Termin-Kollision. Von daher ist noch nicht klar, ob ich selber um 7h in Degerloch stehe. Kläre ich die Woche noch und werde es hier reinschreiben.

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## Spook (16. April 2013)

Hallo,

OK wie das mit dem Fahrkönnen steht werden wir sehen, ich bin ja schon mal gefahren, allerdings ist da meine "aktivere" Zeit auch schon fast 10 Jahre her (Gott wenn ich das höre, ich werde ja erst 28...aber war halt noch vor Abi, Bund und Studium)

Ob ich die Distanz pack, wir werden es sehen, im aller schlimmsten Fall muss ich abbrechen und heimrollen, denk ich aber nicht, der Trainer im Fitnessstudio war begeistert von den Gewichten die ich schaff, nur wie das mit der Kondition aussieht...werden wir sehen.

Machen wir es doch einfach so, sag an wenn, wann und  ob du am Wochenende Zeit hast oder da bist, dann kann man sich treffen. ich muss halt noch mal schauen wie lang ich bis Degerloch brauch um den Wecker zu stellen, aber schlafen kann ich ja auch noch am Nachmittag da ich keine Familie hab auf die ich Rücksicht nehmen muss.

Felix


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (16. April 2013)

Ich werde die Tage auch mein Rad bestellen ....
Denke das ich dann in 2Wochen oder so bereit bin. ( je nachdem 
Wie schnell geliefert wird ;-) )

- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## mzonq (16. April 2013)

Ja das hört sich ja immer besser an..es gibt anscheinend ein paar "early birds" hier, die auch am SO biken wollen. Ich muss auch noch abklären ob es diesen SO passt.

@ Hockdrik: 
- Das mit der roßen Schleife hört sich schon gut an, wir brauchen hat noch ein paar Mitstreiter, ähh ich meine Mitreiter  
- Von mir aus auch gerne hier in der Gegend, dann geht es hier mal in den Shurwood Forest 
Gruß
Matthias

EDIT: WO wir uns treffen, hängt natürlich auch von der anderen ab...vielleicht ist es besser, da alle sich auch Degerloch eingeschossen haben, uns erst mal dort zu treffen und dann nach ein paar mal zu variieren. Da bin ich offen, aber so ein wenig Varianz wäre ab und an nix verkehrtes.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2013)

Spook schrieb:


> OK wie das mit dem Fahrkönnen steht werden wir sehen


 
Werden wir! ;-)



Spook schrieb:


> ich bin ja schon mal gefahren, allerdings ist da meine "aktivere" Zeit auch schon fast 10 Jahre her


 
War bei mir ähnlich, Wiedereinstieg nach 10 Jahren und eigentlich hat sich alles wieder recht flott eingerenkt. Fahrradfahren verlernt man halt nicht.

Ich melde mich, sobald ich konkreter weiß, ob und wann.


----------



## flat_albert (16. April 2013)

Also ich währe Sonntag früh gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. April 2013)

Also gut 


Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 21.4., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3 Stunden, ca. 30km, ca. 800hm oder so


Hockdrik


----------



## Spook (17. April 2013)

OK bis Sonntag.

hat jemand evtl. ne Handynummer für, man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. April 2013)

Spook schrieb:


> ne Handynummer für, man weiß ja nie...


 
Man weiß ja nie?

Eigentlich ist es recht einfach:
- entweder man ist um 7 Uhr dabei
- oder eben nicht


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2013)

Laut Wetter-Vorhersage kann man heute und morgen eh nicht (trocken) biken. 
Sonntag geht's aber wieder.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. April 2013)

So, spätestens heute Abend hört es auf zu regnen, dann kann es über Nacht abtrocknen und morgen um 7 Uhr fahren wir bei halbwegs angenehmen 8°C auf hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu matschigen Wegen.


----------



## flat_albert (20. April 2013)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. April 2013)

Damit sind wir zu dritt!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. April 2013)

Schöne, aber matschnasse Runde zu dritt. Das Wetter hat gehalten, aber abgetrocknet hat es nicht. Der Blick auf den Waldboden in der Dusche erinnert dann daran, dass das Sauwetter nach der Sonnenwoche doch noch nicht vorbei ist. :-/

Für die Statistik: 42km, knapp 1.000hm, 4h unterwegs und um 11h zu Hause. 

Danke an Flat Albert und MonsterQ für's Mitkommen!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. April 2013)

Ich hab zu danken, war ne super Runde, hat Spaß gemacht. Hab selten so eine Schlammpackung erhalten.
Ich werde wohl mal wieder auftauchen ;-), aber jetzt erst mal ab in den Urlaub 
cu
MoQ


----------



## jazzist (22. April 2013)

Grundsätzlich coole Idee, bitte weiter auf dem Laufenden halten, wenn eine Gruppe zustande kommt. Werde mich auch direkt melden, wenn's bei mir passt


----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2013)

jazzist schrieb:


> bitte weiter auf dem Laufenden halten



Sehr gern -> nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 28.4., 7 Uhr morgens, WENN ES NICHT DEN GANZEN SAMSTAG REGNET UND ENTSPR: MATSCH IST
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- fahrspaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3 Stunden, ca. 30km, ca. 800hm oder so



jazzist schrieb:


> wenn eine Gruppe zustande kommt


 
Eine Gruppe von 6-7 _Interessenten_ gibt es schon. Ob auch jedes Mal eine Gruppe zum Fahren zusammenkommt, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber es entwickelt sich gerade ganz gut.


----------



## marcodoncarlos (23. April 2013)

Hallo ich komme aus Leinfelden-Echterdingen würde auch gerne mitfahren. Habe mir ein Focus Raven Hardtail vor kurzem gekauft. Muss noch bisschen Einstellungen vornehmen bevor ich mich wieder aufs Rad schwingen kann. Bin ewig nicht mehr gefahren ;-)

Diesen Termin könnte ich noch nicht wahrnehmen aber den darauffolgenden wenn alles passt schon.

.S. Das Siebenmühlental ist bei mir um die Ecke mit angeblich guten Trails.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. April 2013)

marcodoncarlos schrieb:


> (...)würde auch gerne mitfahren.


 
erhöhe gerne auf *7-8* Interessenten 



marcodoncarlos schrieb:


> Das Siebenmühlental ist bei mir um die Ecke mit angeblich guten Trails.


 
Ja, da gibt's nette Sachen. 

Außer der aktuellen Route Richtung Bopser-Frauenkopf-Rohracker-Sillenbuch sind auch Touren Richtung Mahdental, Böblingen (inkl. Siebenmühlental) und Schurwald denkbar. Oder auch ganz woanders hin. Wäre halt gut, wenn es von Degerloch aus ansteuerbar ist und wenn sich jemand auskennt.


----------



## marcodoncarlos (23. April 2013)

Habe mein Note 2 mit allen Karten plus GPS und Glonass plus Internetflat dabei. Miss mir noch eine Halterung holen.

Bin in Degerloch - Fernsehturm immer durch die Wälder gejoggt. Die schönste Strecke war Kernerturm (Rotenberg tief im Wald mit schöner Aussicht und urigen Imbiss) abwärts. Gefälle extrem und eng mit vielen Sprüngen.

Ich werde es mal mein neues Bike fertigmachen und dann sehr gerne mitfahren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HavannaClub (23. April 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Außer der aktuellen Route Richtung Bopser-Frauenkopf-Rohracker-Sillenbuch



Wann ist die Gruppe in Sillenbuch und wo?...ich tät da gerne mal aufschliessen...früh morgens halt...diesen Sonntag. Is mein Reden..Vormittag fahren...Nachmittag entspannen.

Gruss


----------



## flat_albert (23. April 2013)

Ich bin Sonntag wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. April 2013)

HavannaClub schrieb:


> Wann ist die Gruppe in Sillenbuch und wo?...ich tät da gerne mal aufschliessen...



wann genau wir wo sind, ist schwer zu sagen
die Route kann immer mal variieren
durch Sillenbuch kommen wir eher gegen Ende der Tour  
-> am besten kommst Du um 7 Uhr nach Degerloch


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2013)

UPDATE:
wenn es, wie angekündigt, den halben Freitag und ganzen Samstag regnet, werde ich Sonntag früh NICHT fahren, sondern gucken, inwieweit es Sonntag abtrocknet und dann irgendwann tagsüber fahren.

Ich kann das gerne am Samstag noch mal bestätigen, ob ich fahre oder nicht. 

Hockdrik


----------



## flat_albert (26. April 2013)

Hoffentlich hat der wettermann unrecht


----------



## HavannaClub (27. April 2013)

Ich gebe morgen früh 6.30 Bescheid ob ich los fahre  Gruss


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2013)

sorry, ich bin morgen früh nicht am Start!
Die Trails wurden seit gestern Abend aufgeweicht und jetzt gerade noch mal abgeduscht.
Ich schau mir morgen an, ob es abtrocknet und fahre dann vielleicht später am Tag.

Vielleicht dann bis die Woche darauf!

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2013)

P.S.:

Fühlt Euch natürlich frei, hier dennoch ein Treffen zu vereinbaren!
Je mehr Leute wir hier haben, die grundsätzlich interessiert sind, vielleicht schon mal mitgefahren sind und immer mal kommen, desto eher wird auch jeden Sonntag jemand fahren wollen.


----------



## marcodoncarlos (27. April 2013)

Ich werde morgen auch noch nicht mitkommen können, da mein neues Bike zur Inspektion ist und die Bremsscheiben gerade gebogen werden müssen bzw. ausgetauscht werden müssen über den Hersteller nachdem erst die neuen alten zugesendet wurden. Dann muss noch die Vorderbremse entlüftet werden. 
Hoffe nächste Woche dabei sein zu können. Ich will endlich fahren und nicht ewig warten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flat_albert (28. April 2013)

Bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als währ ich der einzige...wenn das so bleibt werde ich nicht fahren!
Falls sich jemand bis 6:30 also eine halbe Stunde vor Abfahrt meldet (hier im Fred, oder per pn) werde ich kommen, sonst nicht!


----------



## HavannaClub (28. April 2013)

Wetter ist bescheiden heute bin ich nicht bei.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2013)

War die richtige Entscheidung, Sonntag nicht zu fahren, selbst mittags war es noch matsch-nass.

Mittwoch früh wird nicht viel besser sein, aber Sonnabend kommt die Sonne, trocknet alles schön, damit wir Sonntagfrüh fahren können, daher:

*Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 5.5., 7 Uhr morgens*
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3 Stunden, ca. 30km, ca. 800hm oder so

der Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2013)

Servus.

Würdet Ihr da auch einen "Anfänger" mitnehmen? Ich fahr zwar viel, aber Rennrad, und möchte das etwas ändern. 

Hab n Hardtail...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2013)

Nehmen wir auch Anfänger mit? Hm.

Keine so leichte Frage, weil:
- wer sind "wir"? das ist bisher eine ziemlich lose Truppe mit wechselnden Teilnehmern
- und was genau ist ein Anfänger? Rennrad Kondition sollte reichen und Dein Bike hast Du auch nicht erst seit gestern, oder?

Komm einfach vorbei, dann kann ja eh immer noch jeder selber überlegen, ob die Konstellation so passt oder nicht. Nur ewig warten oder auseinanderziehen sollte sich die Truppe nicht. Aber das werden wir dann ja sehen.

Also: klar, nehmen _wir_ Dich mit!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2013)

Fein!

Dann schauen wir mal...

Bis denn dann


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2013)

Herzlich willkommen, Guitarman! 
_____________________________________

Vielleicht für alle "Anfänger" (und/oder die, die sich dafür halten):
Am wichtigsten ist aus meiner Sicht, dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert. 
Das hält dann wirklich die anderen auf. 

Wenn man - zumal auf noch unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, ist das gar kein Problem.

OK?! Gut! 

Haben wir das auch mal geklärt, nehme es direkt in die Präambel auf (aka 1. Beitrag in diesem Thread)


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Mai 2013)

Wie schaut's denn morgen aus?

Ich bin gerne um 7 Uhr am Start. Wenn sonst niemand dabei ist, warte ich aber auch gerne, bis es zumindest ein bisschen trockener ist.

Sagt an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich bin da,- Rad is eh dreckig....


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, dann bin ich auch da!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Mai 2013)

wenn die sonne noch ne halbe stunde scheint können wir ja kurz/ kurz fahren ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Mai 2013)

hm, da muss man dann hinterher weniger waschen...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> (...) aber Sonnabend kommt die Sonne, trocknet alles schön, damit wir Sonntagfrüh fahren können


 
Hm, ja, is klar! Schöne Runde zwar, aber nicht trocken, spitzen Wetter, aber wirklich nicht trocken, Sonnenstrahlen dringen durch Nebelschwaden, aber so was von nicht trocken, Biker dampfen in der Morgensonne, dazu das nasse frische Frühlingsgrün... nass? Ja, nass war es auch, ziemlich sogar und schlammig! Aber nicht trocken! 

Mein Telefon sagt: 38km, 900hm, knapp 3 1/2 Stunden

Die nächsten 3 Wochenenden bin ich unterwegs, aber wie gesagt: bitte gerne hier auch ohne mich verabreden! 
Wie sich zeigt, gibt es doch einige, die 7 Uhr am Wochenende nicht ganz so absurd finden. Mit zunehmenden Temperaturen werden vielleicht noch mehr bereit sein, es mal auszuprobieren. Wenn wir das dann über den Sommer etablieren können, können wir es vielleicht auch in den Herbst hinein retten. Würde mich freuen!

Herzlichen Gruß in die mitbikende - aber auch in die mitlesende Runde - und einen schönen Sonntag noch!

Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Mai 2013)

...wir könnten das auch über den Winter retten 

Und ja,- es war nasssssss!

Danke fürs guiden,- sehr schöne Runde!

Ich werde versuchen, nächsten Sonntag durchzuziehen. Wer also möchte...

Auch von mir schöne Grüße in die Runde,- Leute, geht raus und danach grillen!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...wir könnten das auch über den Winter retten


 
Oh ja, morgens durch Raureif in den Sonnenaufgang biken! 
Aber jetzt erst mal Sommer feiern!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Mai 2013)

...sowas von!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Mai 2013)

Servus liebe Mit- Matschsammelnde!

Leider ist gerade DHL an meiner Haustür VORBEIgefahren, ohne zu klingeln :-(

Heißt für mich, daß morgen Früh leider nichts am Start ist. Kette gerissen, Ersatzteil am Montag...

Sorry und bis nächste Woche hoffentlich!


----------



## flat_albert (11. Mai 2013)

Ich währe morgen früh am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat_albert (11. Mai 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Servus liebe Mit- Matschsammelnde!
> 
> Leider ist gerade DHL an meiner Haustür VORBEIgefahren, ohne zu klingeln :-(
> 
> ...




Schade :/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, find ich auch


----------



## flat_albert (11. Mai 2013)

Also wenn sich bis 6:30 noch jemand meldet werd ich da sein...


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2013)

Wie geschrieben: ich bin jetzt bis Ende Mai unterwegs und auch eher offline. Viel Spaß an den kommenden beiden Sonntagen oder wann auch immer wer auch immer fährt!

War gestern später abends Richtung 7-Mühlen-Tal unterwegs: schon noch viel Suppe im Wald, aber wenn man ein bisschen sorgsam bei der Trail-Wahl ist, muss man nicht unbedingt als Erdferkel von der Tour zurück kommen. Will sagen: es geht trotzdem und rein statistisch gesehen ist bald eh alles trocken! 


Wenn ich nicht zu geschafft bin, werde ich mich kurzfristig am 1.6. für eine Tour am Sonntag den 2.6., 7 Uhr melden.

Happy Trails!

Hockdrik

P.S.: Seit dem 1. Mai ist die Schonzeit für Rehböcke vorbei. Jetzt im Mai und Juni sind daher gerade in der Morgen- und Abend-Dämmerung wieder vermehrt die Hochsitze besetzt. Wie man das findet und hält kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe gestern jedenfalls auf dem Rückweg einen größeren Bogen um eine Lichtung gemacht, nachdem ich auf dem Hinweg den besetzten Hochsitz bemerkt habe. Im Sinne eines halbwegs fairen Miteinanders.  Man muss ja nicht noch mehr Ärger im Wald haben.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Mai 2013)

Aloha Stollengemeinde!

Neuer Antrieb ist verbaut und das Wetter ist ja auch ganz nett...

Wenns nicht grad wieder Katzen hagelt bin ich morgen Früh am Start! Sollte sich jemand erst ab 8 Uhr aufraffen können,- auch kein Thema 

Ich schau morgen gegen 6 Uhr nochmal hier rein!

Schönen Samstag


----------



## jazzist (18. Mai 2013)

Morgen früh um 7 sieht gut aus, selbst bei leicht feuchtem Wetter, nur nicht bei drohender Sintflut.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Mai 2013)

Yeah,- ich bin wach (naja..) und es ist (noch) trocken....


Wer kommt noch? Bitte bis 6.25 Uhr melden!


----------



## jazzist (19. Mai 2013)

Bin auch wach, werde fahren und mit der Zacke um 7:10 oben ankommen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, dann bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Mai 2013)

Yeah,- das war fein! Trocken, Sonne, perfekt!

Kommenden Sonntag bin ich leider abwesend,- vielleicht finden sich ja trotzdem ein Paar Frühaufsteher.

Eine schöne Woche...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Mai 2013)

Oh mann,- in Wildbad SCHNEIT ES!

Mein Plan: wenn sich 2 oder 3 zusammenfinden fahr ich lieber morgen um 8 (!) Uhr hier als ohne Winterreifen in den Schwarzwald zu gurken und dort garantiert ne Erkältung zu schnappen...

Wer ist dabei? Ich entscheide morgen 7 Uhr!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Mai 2013)

Bin dann mal in Wildbad!

Bis nächsten Sonntag, 7 Uhr an der Zacke!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Ich insistiere, daß es bis Sonntag trocken bleibt!

Wer ist denn am Start (ich komm auch, wenns regnet,- also, leicht regnet...)?

Schönen Feiertag allen!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## mzonq (30. Mai 2013)

N'abend.
Bei mir klappt es leider nicht, bin am WE auf einem Geburtstag in der alten Heimat und am SO werde ich meinen Rausch ausschlafen müssen 

Viel Spass bei der Sauerei!!

MZONQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (1. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen
Wie schaut es denn morgenfrüh (02.06) aus?
Wann und wo könnte man zustossen?


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Schwabe81,

dazu stossen kann man immer sonntags um 7 Uhr früh an der Endhaltestation der Zacke in Degerloch.

Wobei ich persönlich morgen nicht dabei sein werde. Muss gerade nicht sein. Ist mir zu tief. (s. Bild von einem _normalen_ Weg unten). 

Viel Spaß allen die fahren/flössen!
Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juni 2013)

Yeeeehaw!

Ich komm grad von ner kleinen "Verkehrsfahrt" mit dem Crosser.

SO NE SAUEREI!!!

Also wenn überhaupt dann morgen nur Waldautobahn heizen. Hat da jemand Böcke und/ oder ein Paar Tips? Evtl. Richtung 7M- Tal oder so?

Alternativ natürlich Kanufahren, Rennradeln oder ähnliche Wassersportarten...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juni 2013)

der Crosser fühl sich bei dem Wetter wahrscheins noch ganz wohl, oder? 
Tut mir echt leid, aber ich pack's morgen gar nicht. 
Vielleicht eine kleine Runde mit Gummistiefeln und'ner Gartenschere...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juni 2013)

Gartenschere is gut!

Crosser hat jetzt Zahnweh, hab scheinbar ein Ritzel über die Freilauf-Verzahnung geschunden, jetzt drehts hohl :-(

Na gut, dann nächste Woche wieder.
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juni 2013)

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 9.6., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"

Richtung der Tour und Trail-Auswahl würde ich gerne nach den Bodenverhältnissen ausrichten. 
Bei uns läuft am Ende der Strasse immer noch das Wasser aus dem Wald, woanders wird der Matsch schon zäh, insgesamt ist alles noch recht tief. 

Übrigens ein Grund mehr am Sonntag früh zu fahren: 
ab mittags sind zu 95% Gewitter angesagt (wetter.de)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich bin da!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. Juni 2013)

Ich bin am WE voraussichtlich hier im Rheintal unterwegs.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. Juni 2013)

Versuche mal ob es morgen klappt.
So wie ich es gerade gesehen habe, ist das ja ziemlich in der Nähe vom TV-Turm.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Juni 2013)

Korrekt,- sind etwa 3 min. von dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. Juni 2013)

mal sehen ob es Morgen früh klappt bei mir.
Aber bestimmt schlafen morgen ausnahmsweise die Kinder mal länger


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juni 2013)

dann lass sie schlafen und komm mit!


----------



## flat_albert (9. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Juni 2013)

Moin Leute!

Hier gewitterts schon,- inclusive Regen... 

Ich bleib daheim, das ist mir zu wackelig! DWD spricht schon wieder von "Unwetter" und "Starkregen" sowie Hagel mit Korngröße über 2 cm...

´tschuldigkeit, daß ich so kurzfristig abspringe!


----------



## HavannaClub (9. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte es auch gerade schreiben...Gewitter ist 4 Std. zu früh 

Gruss


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Juni 2013)

Aaaah, kann mich nicht entscheiden!

Zieht das noch vorbei???


----------



## flat_albert (9. Juni 2013)

Nein


----------



## flat_albert (9. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte ein trauriges smily machen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich BIN ein trariges Smiley! Schon nass vom Rad ausm Keller holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. Juni 2013)

*räusper* ich fahre nicht!

Das Gewitter zieht vielleicht noch weiter, aber die Regenmengen, die da gerade runterkommen, bleiben noch'ne Weile im Wald stehen. Hier läuft das Wasser gerade in Rinnsteinhöhe die Straße runter und die Regenrinnen laufen über...

:-(


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Juni 2013)

War vor'm Brötchenholen kurz beim Treffpunkt, um zu schauen, ob doch jemand gekommen ist -> glücklicherweise nicht! 
Hoffe, es ist keiner auf halben Weg nass geworden.

Jammerschade, wir hätten heute zu viert oder fünft sein können, neue Gesichter dabei... :-/
Naja, die Woche über trocknet es weiter ab, also sollte es nächsten Sonntag klappen.

Übrigens: ich wäre normalerweise vielleicht schon gefahren, aber es war gestern im Wald eh noch so nass und teils auch noch richtig tief, dass jetzt sicherlich erstmal wieder alles unter Wasser steht.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (9. Juni 2013)

Bei der Menge Wasser was wir in den letzten Tagen abbekommen haben, reicht eine Woche Sonne nicht mehr, um den Wald zu trocknen 

Wobei was das Thema angeht, beneiden uns wahrscheinlich derzeit tausende von Hochwasseropfer 

War ja gestern am TV-Turm im Wald, und da war es noch echt Matschig ... will garnicht wissen wie es jetzt aussieht. Obwohl gerade wieder die Sonne zum Fenster rein-lacht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Juni 2013)

Jep,- ich verlagre mich auf die Straße... da is trocken ;-)

Schönen, sonnigen, grillreichen Sonntag allen!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Juni 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> (...) reicht eine Woche Sonne nicht mehr, um den Wald zu trocknen



Ja, es gibt Ecken, da wird es selbst bei einer plötzlichen _Dürre_ eine Weile dauern. Philosophenweg zum Beispiel ist sehr tief und übelst zerfurcht. An dem Beispiel sieht man schon, dass es Wege gibt, die man besser mal eine Zeit lang schonen sollte.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. Juni 2013)

Ich war gestern in den Vogesen, allerfeinster Sandsteinboden, oberfläche trocken, darunter noch leicht feucht = perfekter Grip = Flow Flow Flow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. Juni 2013)

ich gönn's Dir von Herzen!  ich melde mich hiermit zu einer geführten Tour bei Dir an


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. Juni 2013)

OK - Termin?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Juni 2013)

Da würde ich auch gerne mitspielen 

Ich bin die letzten 2 Augustwochen eh in den Vogesen,- vielleicht ergibt sich da was?


----------



## gemorje (9. Juni 2013)

Als Exil-Saarländer will ich hier in Stuttgart wieder mit dem Biken anfangen.
Sollte mein neues Rad bis Samstag da sein, bin ich nächsten Sonntag am Start!

Seitdem ich Ende 2012 eingezogen bin machen mich die Trails gleich hinterm Gartentor verrückt. Jetzt sind sie endlich fällig unter die Stollen genommen zu werden!

Freue mich euch kennenzulernen!

Viele Grüße vom Bopser und (hoffentlich) bis nächste Woche!
Mathias


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Juni 2013)

gemorje schrieb:


> Freue mich euch kennenzulernen!



Herzlich willkommen!  Bopser ist die ideale Ausgangslage für perfekte Touren!

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juni 2013)

*Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 16.6., 7 Uhr morgens*
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden, ca. 30km, ca. 800hm oder so

Diesmal sollte auch dass Wetter mitspielen!



Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juni 2013)

Jippieaiyeah!

Wenns so bleibt ists trocken bis Sonntag!

Freu mich!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juni 2013)

Vorhersage laut wetteronline.de:






 bis zu 27°C meist sonnig


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. Juni 2013)

wenn ich nicht verschlafe werd ich wohl auch am Start sein


----------



## gemorje (14. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön!
Bin definitiv auch dabei. Bis übermorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juni 2013)

Sonne, ausgeschlafen.... bis morgen


----------



## gemorje (15. Juni 2013)

Ist heute Mittag zufällig jemand in der Nähe vom Bopser unterwegs? Würde mich als Mitfahrer anbieten.


----------



## HavannaClub (15. Juni 2013)

Heute 12 Std. morgen mind. 8 Std arbeiten. Bin leider nicht dabei 

Euch viel Spass und macht mal paar Bilder 

Gruss


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juni 2013)

37.6km Distance
958m Elevation
02:59:22 Moving Time
03:26:22 Elapsed Time    

und immer noch jede Menge Matsch! :-/

Nachtrag: und wir waren heute mal wieder zu viert inkl. einem Neuzugang.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juni 2013)

Ergänzung:

Fahrer + 2kg Boden, am Rad nochmal 3. Also elapsed time zzgl. 1 hrs cleaning...

Cheers von der Sonnenterrasse ;-)


----------



## gemorje (16. Juni 2013)

"Scheen wars!" würde der Saarländer sagen.
Bis nächste Woche!

Grüße aus dem Weißenburgpark
Mathias


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juni 2013)

Wer hätte denn Lust morgen, also Montag 17.6. abends von Degerloch aus zu fahren?
So um 19h an der Endhalte Zacke?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich muss mal meine Termine morgen abwarten wies läuft. Bock haben täte ich schon tun... Ich sag bis Mittag bescheid!

Grüße


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2013)

...es ist Mittag:

Bescheid!

Wenn Ihr mich ertragen könnt bin ich am Start!

Wer kommt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2013)

Großartig!


----------



## w3rd (17. Juni 2013)

hi! ich versuchs vlcht mal. komme halt aus lubu mit der bahn. darf man um die zeit das rad in die STB nehmen?
zieht ihr protektoren an?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2013)

Ja

Nein

Oder in Langform: hab keine Prtotektoren und Dein Rad kannst Du in der S- Bahn transportieren. https://www.vvs.de/tickets/mitnahme-von-fahrraedern/

19 Uhr oder was? Mal sehen, wie viele Eiswürfel in meine Bier, ähm, Trinkflasche passen...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2013)

Ja, 19h Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch.
Also wie sonst sonntags, nur 7 Uhr abends statt 7 Uhr morgens. 

Ganze Flasche einfrieren hilft.

Freu mich drauf!


----------



## w3rd (17. Juni 2013)

Bin unterwegs


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2013)

So, geduscht, Bierchen,- war sehr geil!

Danke für Eure Geduld Jungs,- und natürlich die Erleuchtung Hockdrik ;-)

Bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (17. Juni 2013)

geduscht und schokolade 
wie gesagt ich war dankbar um die panne .... 
Hendrik, Flasche kriegt nächstes mal zurück...  echt krass, seit es den thread gibt les ich immer hochdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2013)

geduscht und... wieder lauter Waldboden in der Dusche! 

Und ja, schee war's und heiss, viele Strecken waren jetzt endlich mal trocken, manche sogar staubig , aber einige Stellen sind immer noch Matsche (s. Waldboden in der Dusche). 

Nächsten Sonntag wieder mit mehr oder weniger Matsche je nach Wetterlage und Routenwahl!

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2013)

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 23.6., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück oder abweichend je nach Matschverhältnissen
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden, ca. 30km, ca. 800hm oder so


----------



## gemorje (19. Juni 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Juni 2013)

Vinschgau


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juni 2013)

Reschen


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2013)

War gerade mal im Wald, schon noch vereinzelt ziemlich sulzig von dem Gewitter letzte Nacht, aber ich denke, wenn sich das Wetter so hält wie versprochen, haben wir Sonntagfrüh ziemlich ideale Bedingungen: halbwegs trocken und angenehm kühl!


----------



## gemorje (22. Juni 2013)

So muss es sein!
Am Bopser war heute Abend auch kein Matsch mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juni 2013)

Letzten Sonntag bei besten Bedingungen (trocken, mild, wenig los) 33km und 780hm in 2,5h gefahren (ich schreibe die Daten nur hierein, um Interessierten eine ungefähre Vorstellung von der Sache zu geben). 

Diesmal Richtung Bärenseen, nachdem die Ecke Bopser/Frauenkopf in letzter Zeit doch noch immer ziemlich matschig war und die Bäume teils recht quer liegen.

Nächsten Sonntag versuche ich mich mal am Pass'Portes du Soleil und bin daher nicht am Start, aber wie schon zuvor mal geschrieben: jeder kann sich hier gerne auch ohne mich für den 7am Treff am Sonntag verabreden. Je mehr sich für das Thema engagieren, um so besser! 

Happy trails!
Hockdrik


----------



## gemorje (24. Juni 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, perfekte Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich kann kommenden Sonntag leider auch nicht da sein. Muß bei so ner Rennrad- Veranstaltung starten...
Die Woche drauf wird das dann sicher klasse. 7- 9 Leute, staubige Trails und im Ziel gibts für alle ein Eis 

Euch allen eine schöne Woche, viel Spaß kommenden Sonntag (auch im Ausland) und bis bald!


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2013)

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 7.7., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück oder abweichend je nach Matschverhältnissen
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden, ca. 30km, ca. 800hm oder so

Wetter wird super und Zeit zum Abtrocknen hat es morgen und übermorgen auch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich werde versuchen zu kommen. Kanns leider nicht versprechen, auch wenn ich tierisch Bock hab 

Bis Sonntag vielleicht...


----------



## mzonq (4. Juli 2013)

Hi. Bei mir klappt es leider auch nicht . Werde am WE mal die trails um Marburg erkunden.Sabine hat ein Turnier und ich hab das Bike eingepackt. Der Kleine wird von teamkollegeinnen versorgt 
Happy trails!!!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Juli 2013)

Leute,- guten Morgen,- ich bin raus.



So ne SCH...*'?&%

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal wieder so ne Spontansession unter der Woche. Ich werds ggf. mal anregen.

Sorry und viel Spaß auf staubigem Grund allen!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juli 2013)

Termin 7.7. fällt mangels Nachfrage aus und auf Verdacht stehe selbst ich nicht so früh auf.
Spontane Sachen unter der Woche gerne, nur die kommende Woche sieht es bei mir nicht gut aus. Die nächsten 2 Sonntage sind auch ziemlich zu. Mal sehen.

Schönen Sonntag!

Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Juli 2013)

... ich hab irgendwie ein schlechtes Gewissen 

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust und Zeit, aus 7 Uhr ein 19 Uhr zu machen? Oder auf dünnen Reifen Tempo bolzen?

Ansonsten muß ich mich für den nächsten Sonntag leider auch schon wieder abmelden,- die Arbeit ruft...

Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2013)

Alles gut!  
19h bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juli 2013)

Mag jemand spontan heute fahren? 
18.30h Zacke?

(kann auch etwas später sein, wenn zu spontan)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juli 2013)

muss bis 21 Uhr unterrichten...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Juli 2013)

Sonntagfrüh fällt bei mir leider auch diese Woche aus.

Ich treffe mich aber morgen, also am Samstag 13.7. um 16h mit einem Freund an der Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch. 
Soll eine eher kleine, freundliche Runde werden, so dass wir spät. um 18h zurück sind.

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, ist herzlich willkommen!

Hockdrik


----------



## gemorje (13. Juli 2013)

Schade!
Diesen Sonntag hätte ich mal wieder Zeit gehabt.
Bin dann erst in 2 Wochen wieder am Start.


----------



## mzonq (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
bei mir geht leider auch nichts...liege mit Sommergrippe flach 

Tolle Sache das!!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2013)

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 21.7., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück oder abweichend je nach Matschverhältnissen
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- diesmal eher nur 2-3 Stunden

Ich kann also überraschend doch, wird aber eine kurze, knackige Runde dieses Mal!

Wer ist dabei?

Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2013)

Knackig ist gut!

Ich bin da,- vielleicht etwas zerstört, aber da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Knackig ist gut!



Perfekt! Wird ziemlich makro! 
-> max. Trail-km und hm auf minimalem Raum!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2013)

Fahren wir bei Dir vor dem Haus auf und ab?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2013)

im Hinterhof!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Juli 2013)

Sind denn schon Ferien??? Oder noch Winterschlaf?

Kommt schon Leute,- morgens ist die schönste Zeit zum fahren. Ich weiß das, ich komm grad von ner RR- Tour quer durch die Wüste


----------



## HavannaClub (20. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dabei...mache das Schlusslicht mit meiner Kondition. 

Gruss


----------



## HavannaClub (22. Juli 2013)

Klasse Truppe letzten Sonntag, sehr gut geführt von Hockdrik , Danke.
Das frühe aufstehen wird belohnt!

Ich muss öfters aufs Rad.

Danke nochmals

Gruss


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2013)

Ja, schöne morgendliche Runde letzten Sonntag bei angenehmen Temperaturen. Ziemlich voll im Wald für die Uhrzeit. Immerhin 812hm auf 30.6km in 3h (2h20min Fahrzeit) und das auf engstem, stadtnahen Raum. Nächsten Sonntag sollte auch wieder klappen.

Bis demnächst dann wieder!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juli 2013)

Hey 

Stimme zu,- war ne feine Runde! Die Zeit ist einfach perfekt!

Ich hoffe, ich schaffs kommenden Sonntag... Melde mich rechtzeitig


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juli 2013)

By the way,- ist vielleicht ne komische Idee, aber 

Hat jemand am Donnerstag Morgen, auch so gegen halb sieben, sieben Uhr, Lust auf ne Runde?

Ich hab mir grad vorgenommen, daß ich da frei habe und radeln geh


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2013)

Muss aber echt'ne kurze Runde für mich sein. 6.30h los, 8h zurück? Du kannst ja dann noch'ne Schleife dranhängen.

Sonst evtl. ganz normal Mittwoch mit den Mittwochsfahrern? 18.30h Degerloch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juli 2013)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht,- Kundschaft...

6.30 Uhr am "lieblingstrail" unterhalb der Endhaltestelle?


----------



## mzonq (23. Juli 2013)

Hi 
ich schaffe es am Mittwoch auch nicht, da sich meine Elternzeit dem Ende neigt habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Cheffe. Das wird wahrscheinlich zu knapp.
Und DO Morgen schaffe ich auch nicht.
Bin im übrigen eh die nächsten zwei Wochen raus, wir fahren ins Vinschgau!   Der letzte Elternzeiturlaub!!

Grüße


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Juli 2013)

mzonq schrieb:


> wir fahren ins Vinschgau!



genial, da war ich vor 4 Wochen auch, ein Traum


----------



## gemorje (23. Juli 2013)

Bin am Sonntag endlich wieder am Start.
Freu mich!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2013)

OK

Do 6.30h Ruhbank

So 7.00h Degerloch Endhalte Zacke

Wie cool!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Juli 2013)

Ja, das wird ein Fest!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. Juli 2013)

Ich bin über's WE in Davos


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2013)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Ich bin über's WE in Davos



auch ganz schön... ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2013)

War geil!

Kurz, verpeilt und zackig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

Jau, Do früh war etwas verpeilt, aber kurz und knackig 
17km, 370hm, 1:10 moving time, 1:17 elapsed time


Nur noch mal kurz zur Bestätigung für jetzt den Sonntag:

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 28.7., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 2-3 Stunden bei der Hitze, km und hm schauen wir dann mal


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

eine kurze Werbeunterbrechung für eine gute Sache:

*Mit "Open Trails" gegen die 2m-Regel in BaWü*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich auch in Stuttgart und Umgebung Biker finden, die sich engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
IBC-Thread zum Thema
Open Trails auf Facebook
www.dimb.de


----------



## Chipsfrisch (27. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre morgen interessiert mitzufahren, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ichs schaffe. Wärst du auf jeden Fall morgen um 7 in Degerloch ?

Grüße


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall da,- Naturkatastrophen, zu denen ja auch Beziehungsunfälle zählen, mal außen vor gelassen .


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2013)

@Chipsfrisch: ich bin selbst bei aufkommenden Beziehungskrisen da! 
Großwetterlage sieht aber gerade eh in jeder Hinsicht ganz gut aus.

Wir wären dann mal wieder zu viert unterwegs!


----------



## gemorje (27. Juli 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall da,- Naturkatastrophen, zu denen ja auch Beziehungsunfälle zählen, mal außen vor gelassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2013)

sieht so aus, als könnten wir zu sechst sein


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde! 
Zählt Wasser von oben als Ausrede? Wenn nicht fahr ich demnächst, nach 3-7 Espressi, los.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

angesichts der Tatsache, dass es um 1 Uhr, aber auch jetzt nochmal hier in Degerloch ziemlich heftig regnet/gewittert, sage ich die Tour von meiner Seite aus ab. Es kann aber natürlich jeder trotzdem gerne kommen und fahren.

Ich werde auch kurz (mit dem Auto) zum Treffpunkt kommen, damit keiner alleine dasteht.

Sorry für die kurzfristige Absage meinerseits, aber das Wetter war so gestern noch nicht absehbar.

Hockdrik


----------



## gemorje (28. Juli 2013)

Heute bin ich Mädchen. Keine Lust auf eine Fango-Packung. Werde mich wieder meinem Schönheitsschlaf widmen. Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Juli 2013)

... Ich geh wieder ins Bett! Mal gegen Abend schauen. ..


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juli 2013)

Regen verstärkt sich gerade auch noch mal...


----------



## Chipsfrisch (28. Juli 2013)

Grade aufgestanden, schade 
Ich wär gekommen, auch wenns wohl sehr matschig geworden wäre.
Also es kommt niemand mim Bike ?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juli 2013)

@Chipsfrisch: ja, schade ist es, zumal wir eine recht große Gruppe und viele Neue gewesen wären. Ich bin auch sonst kein reiner Schönwetterfahrer, aber die Kombination aus Fango-Packungen in Serie dieses Jahr und den beiden Gewittern diese Nacht: kein Bock mehr auf die Sauerei!

Aber ich bin froh, dass ich jetzt noch alle 5 Mitfahrer erreicht habe.
Nächsten Sonntag würde bei mir wieder klappen.

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juli 2013)

@Chipsfrisch: nein, ich habe alle, die sich vorher gemeldet haben, erreicht und von denen kommt keiner. Kann natürlich sein, dass trotzdem jemand dasteht. Es taucht auch immer mal kurzfristig jemand auf.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juli 2013)

Keiner da, weiterhin Regen on/off - alles gut! Der Wald läuft nicht weg. Hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (28. Juli 2013)

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Juli 2013)

GOOOOOIL! Herr der Ringe rules!


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Juli 2013)

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 4.8., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 2-4 Stunden je nach Hitze, km und hm entsprechend


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Juli 2013)

Der Termin am Sonntag 4.8. steht soweit.

Wer hätte denn Lust, morgen 1.8. so gegen 19h ab Degerloch eine 2-3h Stunden Runde zu fahren?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Juli 2013)

Fein! 

Wenn sich noch mehr melden, Treffpunkt 19h Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch. 
(also nicht unten am Marienplatz, wie neulich jemand meinte und nein, nur weil wir uns an der Zacke treffen, fahren wir nicht den ganzen Abend Zacke, sondern bewegen uns "Enduro-mäßig")

Wenn wir nur zu zweit sind, könnten wir uns auch wieder wie neulich morgens auf halber Strecke treffen. Es sei denn wir fahren gen Südwesten. 

Näheres morgen!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. August 2013)

So, 1 Absage, 1 Zusage - derzeit sind wir zu zweit.
Ist noch jemand dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. August 2013)

Hab heute Morgen getestet 

7 Uhr Sonntag sollte perfekt sein! Wer kommt?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2013)

die Wettervorhersage wird sich bis morgen noch ein paar Mal ändern, aber solange es nicht wieder vorher die halbe Nacht lang schüttet und morgens bei der Abfahrt gewittert, und so sieht es wirklich nicht aus, bin ich dabei! 

Schönes Bild übrigens! Wo's'n des?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. August 2013)

Im "Rossert", kleines Wäldchen hinter Kemnat/ Scharnhausen irgendwo... Aber langweilig! Nur Autobahn :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2013)

wetter.de glaubt an etwas Regen heute nacht und einzelne Schauer morgen früh (was mich auch nicht wirklich abschreckt)

wetteronline.de sieht den Regen zunächst östlich an Stuttgart vorbeiziehen und erst morgen Nachmittag zuschlagen

-> wetter.de fand ich eh immer doof ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. August 2013)

Wettervorhersage suxx!

Wäre morgen auch für dezente Fangopackung zu haben...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2013)

yep, dann kommen die Mistviecher auch nicht so gut an die Haut ran!


----------



## gemorje (4. August 2013)

Seht ganz so aus, als ob uns die kostenlose Wellness-Anwendung heute verwährt bleibt 
Bis gleich!


----------



## Hockdrik (4. August 2013)

interessanterweise sieht der Regenradar einen Schauer um 7.45h über den Bärenseen - na dann sollten wir vielleicht da hinfahren und auf ihn warten?! 

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. August 2013)

Wettervorhersage suxx!

Sagte ich das schon? 


War geil! Seh halt aus wie nach ner Schlägerei, aber da hats andere ja schlimmer erwischt ;-)


----------



## gemorje (4. August 2013)

Super war's!
38km mit 923hm in 3:12h. 
Dazu ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl von Freiheit 

Je öfter ich mir das Foto anschaue, desto mehr muss ich lachen


----------



## Hockdrik (4. August 2013)

gemorje schrieb:


> Je öfter ich mir das Foto anschaue, desto mehr muss ich lachen



aber bitte nicht hier posten, das erweckt unweigerlich einen falschen Eindruck ;-)




guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Seh halt aus wie nach ner Schlägerei, aber da hats andere ja schlimmer erwischt ;-)



auch das erweckt einen falschen Eindruck, wobei ich gar nicht genau weiß, was Du meinst, ich habe nur ein paar Kratzer auf den Armen von den Brombeeren im Mahdental und der Finger verhält sich unauffällig

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie gesagt, ich werde frühestens Ende August wieder dabei sein. Bis dahin bitte gerne hier weiter verabreden. Gerade im Sommer und bei den aktuellen Temperaturen macht das frühe Biken absolut Sinn.

Wobei ich den Termin auch gerne mit mehr oder weniger der gleichen Startzeit auch in den Herbst und Winter hineinretten will, denn dann ist der Konflikt "wieviel Zeit bleibt einem vor/nach dem Biken vom Tag, um noch was mit der Familie zu unternehmen" eher noch größer.

Aber bis dahin ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit!

Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. August 2013)

Dann mach ich mal weiter. Auch wenn meine Guide-Qualitäten denen von Hockdrik nicht entsprechen...

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 11.8., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 2-4 Stunden je nach Hitze, km und hm entsprechend


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

_"Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg auch kÃ¼nftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. âDie Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewÃ¤hrtâ, erklÃ¤rte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (GrÃ¼ne) den Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf eine FDP-Anfrage." _
Zitat aus StZ-Artiekl zur 2m-Regel

Aus meiner Sicht ein guter Anlass, mit Online-Kommentaren und Leserbriefen deutlich zu machen, dass es unter den WÃ¤hlern nicht nur Wanderer gibt und dass ein Miteinander im Wald statt 2m-regel die viel bessere LÃ¶sung ist.

Siehe auch Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. August 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde,

Bevor ich heute zu früh ins Bett geh und morgen allein um 7.00 Uhr durch menschenleere Wälder kurbel wollte ich mal fragen, wer denn noch gern der "Mittagshitze" entgehen möchte?

Anybody?


----------



## jazzist (10. August 2013)

Wäre morgen mal wieder dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. August 2013)

Sehr cool! Dann geh ich jetzt mal schlafen, damit ich morgen fit bin


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2013)

So, fast zurück und schon mal die Ankündigung für Sonntag:

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 1.9., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden 

Wer ist dabei?

Ansonsten und falls Ihr nicht längst woanders darüber gestolpert seid:
Link zur Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2m-Regel


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. August 2013)

Hey folks.

Ich häng hier noch in den Vogesen rum, komme zwar Freitag wieder, aber mein Bike erst am Sonntag Abend... Ich bin also raus, außer jemand hat ein Rad in xxl zum verleihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (31. August 2013)

Hi, jetzt klappt es auch einmal bei mir. 
Also ich wäre dabei, wenn das Wetter nicht noch kurzfristig umschlägt...

Bis morgen früh.
Viele Grüße
Clemens


----------



## Hockdrik (31. August 2013)

Prima! Ich würde auch bei leichtem Regen fahren. 
Und mehr ist nicht vorhergesagt.

Bis morgen!
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2013)

Nächster Termin ist trotz widersprüchlicher Wettervorhersagen Sonntag, 8.9., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- eher 3 als 4 Stunden 

Noch ist es um die Uhrzeit schon hell.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. September 2013)

Na, auf das Wetter sind wir doch alle immer gespannt....

Ich bin dabei  zur Not mit Jacke und Lampe(n)!


----------



## Holzmtb (6. September 2013)

Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch wieder dabei. 
Warte aber den morgigen Tag noch ab für eine definitive Zusage. 
- Nein nicht wegen des Wetters, sondern meiner geplanten Aktivität


----------



## gemorje (7. September 2013)

Am START - endlich wieder...
Diesmal mit neuem Outfit


----------



## Holzmtb (7. September 2013)

Also dann sag ich mal zu... es sei denn es regnet bei der Abfahrt... dann werde ich zur Memme


----------



## Hockdrik (7. September 2013)

Können ja morgen nach dem Aufstehen kurz laut geben, aber ich würde auch bei leichtem Regen losfahren. Werde dann halt ein paar Wege schonen, die immer noch/immer wieder nass und tief sind.

Hier hat's zwar gestern und auch jetzt wieder gewittert, aber (noch) nicht geregnet.


----------



## Shimon (7. September 2013)

Guten Abend,
Würde mich gerne evt euch morgen anschließen. Was würde mich den im Groben erwarten? Hab keinen Plan ob ich bei euch mithalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. September 2013)

Tjaaa, guten Morgen 

Definieren wir den Regen als leicht oder geh ich wieder ins Bett?

 @Shimon: einfach kommen und mitfahren! Wie in 
Hockdriks Eingangs-und Einladungspost geschrieben fahren wir soviel Trails wie möglich, ein bisschen Querverbindung über Wege und Straßen, aber alles kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## gemorje (8. September 2013)

Bin raus. 
Sollte es aufhören zu regnen -und danach sieht es ja aus- 
wäre ich ab 17 Uhr für eine Runde (2-3h) zu haben. Gerne auch auf dem Rennrad.


----------



## Holzmtb (8. September 2013)

Melde mich auch ab. Selbst wenn es gleich aufhört sieht es doch ziemlich nass aus.
Ich gehe jetzt wieder ins Bett.

Einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. September 2013)

Hmmm, bei mir in Kemnat hats aufgehort...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2013)

Bei mir hat's auch aufgehört. Wird zwar nass, aber diesmal fahre ich.
Wenn dann keiner da ist, hole ich einfach Brötchen und lese in Ruhe Zeitung. ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. September 2013)

Das musst Du leider auf nach dem duschen verschieben,- auch wenn ich dummerweise keine Zeit hatte, den Captain aufzuziehen und wohl etwas schmieren werde...

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (8. September 2013)

Boah, die sieben Uhr ist nicht zu knacken für mich. Da hab ich mich überschätzt.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2013)

@guitarman-3000: zieh die Captains auf! zumindest vorne, ich warte auch die 10 Minuten

  @Shimon: kein Ding, einfach beim nächsten Mal mitkommen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. September 2013)

Schade, Post kam zu spät,- keine Kapitäne. 

Dafür Sonne, nett feuchter Waldboden und spaßige Ausblicke auf schräge Sachen ;-)
 @gemorje: heute leider nicht mehr,- auch nicht RR. Muß arbeiten :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2013)

Señor guitarrista,

vielen Dank für die Begleitung bei doch gar nicht so feuchten Verhältnissen!  
Viel weniger dreckig bin ich z.B. Freitag auch nicht geworden. Trotz unschlüssigem Start und Boxenstop wegen Sattelbruch haben wir 26km und 750hm zusammengefahren. Und die Überschuhe hätte ich auch nicht gebraucht.

Bis nächsten Sonntag!
Hockdrik

P.S.: Die Partygesellschaft von gestern wird noch gebeten, rund um den Dürrbach die Absperrbänder, Jägermeister-Verpackungen und Wulle-Pullen einzusammeln sowie die Wegsperrungen wieder aufzuheben. Der dortige Stöckchen-Leger ist echt harmlos dagegen. ;-)


----------



## mzonq (8. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Señor guitarrista,
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Die Partygesellschaft von gestern wird noch gebeten, rund um den Dürrbach die Absperrbänder, Jägermeister-Verpackungen und Wulle-Pullen einzusammeln sowie die Wegsperrungen wieder aufzuheben. Der dortige Stöckchen-Leger ist echt harmlos dagegen. ;-)



*
IN WELCHER WELT LEBEN WIR EIGENTLICH?*

Servus, 
war gestern hier im Schurwald unterwegs. Auf meinem Lieblingstrail, entlang eines Baches in einem lieblichen Tal überquerte ich eine kleine Brücke.
Was mußte ich zu meiner Bestürzung feststellen:
Irgendwelche *Vollpfosten * gehen in den Wald, saufen zwei Sixpacks (und dann noch so eine Veltins Bierbrause), eine Flasche Sekt, ziehen sich noch zwei Tüten Chips - andere Tüten wahrscheinlich auch - rein. Und lassen lassen ihre Überreste plus Einkaufstüte in der Natur liegen. 
Solche Pfeifen!! Ich bin für die Einführung der Prügelstrafe in solchen Fällen!!  

Erstaunlich was in so einen Bikerucksack reingeht.

Bis demnächst.

Matthias


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. September 2013)

Ja, von derart wahrnehmungsbefreiten Mitbürgern gibts scheinbar immer mehr. In Umbrien habe ich es schon öfters erlebt, daß ein Auto am Straßenrand anhielt, zwei, drei Säcke flogen raus und weiter... Aber die bösen Mountainbiker 

Schön, daß Du wieder auf der Maschine sitzen kannst!

Nächsten Sonntag kann ich leider nicht (SURM), aber danach hoffe ich auf baldiges gemeinsames Schlammsammeln!

  @Hockdrik: der Spaß war ganz meinerseits gestern


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> (SURM)



 SURM 1, 2 oder 3?

Ob ich Lust habe, diesen Sonntag früh zu fahren, weiß ich noch nicht so richtig. Wenn es für den Rest OK ist, würde ich mal am Sonnabend eine Wasserstandsmeldung durchgeben, OK?

Letztes WOE war es trotz nächtlichen Regens eigentlich richtig gut. Mal sehen, wie viel da jetzt die nächsten 40 Stunden runter kommt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2013)

Na, im Moment ist es doch furztrocken 

Ich hab gedacht, wenn ich schon im Training bin (Stuttgart > Urbés > zurück...) mach ich die 1er Strecke. Lief letztes Jahr richtig gut. gab aber auch Top- Verpflegung und Service unterwegs!
Ich hätte auch noch n Rennrad zum ausleihen hier ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch n Rennrad zum ausleihen hier ;-)



Nö, lass ma!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

Also ich bin noch recht unschlüssig. Sieht so oder so nach leichtem Dauerregen aus. 

Das ist an sich ja nicht so schlimm, aber weil das ja jetzt schon eine ganze Weile so geht und das Wasser stehen bleibt, könnte es pitsch-patsch-nass werden. Ich muss morgen eh (noch) früher raus und kann dann mal eine Probe am Waldrand nehmen und hier kurz posten, wie ich es einschätze.

Wie schaut's denn hier so in der Runde aus? Jemand Interesse an ein bisschen Wassertreten am frühen Morgen? 

Sonst gibt's frische Brötchen für die Familie und für mich eine Sonntagszeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. September 2013)

Wohl letzteres, sagt die 1-Stunden Prognose  
Besonders nass ist es aber nicht da wir hier
erst vorletzte Woche eine stabile Hochdrucklage
mit Sommerwetter hatten und der Boden
 sehr durstig eine Menge weg schlucken kann, 
erfreulicherweise! 

http://www.meteoblue.wetter/karte/niederschlag_1h/south_germany


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Besonders nass ist es aber nicht da wir hier erst vorletzte Woche eine stabile Hochdrucklage mit Sommerwetter hatten und der Boden sehr durstig eine Menge weg schlucken kann, erfreulicherweise! [/URL]



D.h. Du bist morgen um 7h in Degerloch dabei?! 
Das wäre ja mal was! Dann fahre ich auf jeden Fall auch. 

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

P.S.: ich habe mir jetzt mal den Wetter-Link von 4mate angeschaut (vielen Dank! kannte ich noch nicht) und danach sieht es eigentlich sowohl heute Nacht als auch morgen früh recht gut aus! Ich würde also fahren und werde das morgen früh noch kurz bestätigen.

Wenn keiner mitkommt, habt Ihr trotzdem was davon, denn dann werde ich etwas mehr Zeit in's Aufräumen investieren.


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2013)

Nein. Um 7 trink ich Kaffee und schau aus dem Fenster


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein. Um 7 trink ich Kaffee und schau aus dem Fenster



Immerhin!


----------



## mzonq (15. September 2013)

N'Abend beianand.

Ich bin auch nicht dabei...je nach Wetterlage werde ich hier im Schurwald mal ne längere Runde fahren. Da kann ich ne Stunde später aufstehen und um 10 wieder hier sein. 
Gruß aus Esslingen
Matthias


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. September 2013)

Guten Morgen

Es ist immer noch trocken und relativ warm... Leider muß ich jetzt in den Schwarzwald fahren...

Falls jemand (mit)fährt: viel Spaß!
Falls nicht: laß Dir die Brötchen und die Zeitung schmecken...

Bis bald hoffe ich.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2013)

@guitarman-3000: kann das gar nicht fassen, dass Du Dir die Strecke gibst und dann auch noch so früh aufstehen musst - viel Erfolg!
 @mzonq: unter anderen Bedingungen wäre ich zu Dir gekommen und wir hätten den Schurwald durchsurfen können, aber das passt mir heute nicht so, OK? Andermal!

Ich pack jetzt mal meine 7 Sachen und 2 Sägen zusammen und fahre demnächst los.


----------



## Chipsfrisch (15. September 2013)

Wie waren die Verhältnisse auf den Trails in Sibu u. Umgebung ? Ich Versuch nächstes mal dabei zu sein. Ich will das zumindest einmal aus testen morgens früh zu fahren.
Grüße
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2013)

Hallo Chipsfrisch, 

die Verhältnisse waren - wie von 4mate angekündigt - erstaunlich gut. Schon schmierig und pfützig an den lehmigen Stellen, aber sonst echt OK. Und Regen kam nur gelegentlich und auch dann nur ganz leicht. 

Aber so viel bin ich dann alleine auch nicht gefahren, habe stattdessen ein bisschen aufgeräumt (ein Trail mehr, der wieder frei ist) und ansonsten nur 15km zusammengegurkt.

Noch kann man ganz knapp um 7h ohne Licht losfahren.
Aber später im Jahr dann in den Sonnenaufgang reinfahren hat ja auch was. ;-)

Beste Grüße und vielleicht bis bald mal! 
Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. September 2013)

N Aaaabend 

Also, die Verhältnisse auf den "Trails" rund um Alpirsbach waren, ähm, feucht... Nach km 20 war klar: mehr nass geht nicht, 
also durchrocken!
Wär ich mal hier geblieben, wär ich mal trockener gewesen... Aber nicht unter den ersten 60 

What about näggst sunday? Samstag wollte ich nach Urach, aber beide Tage wird wohl arg heftig. Muß eh erstmal mein Bike reparieren (neuer Lenker, Vorbau, Gripshift, Gabelservice, Reifen...)

Am besten, daß klärt sich in Textform noch im Lauf der Woche.


Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Top 60 und die Strecke - Respekt!
Nächsten Sonntag sieht gut aus!
Erst radeln, dann wählen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. September 2013)

danke für die Blümchen,- stell sie gleich ins Wasser 

Hockdrik, Dein Postfach möchte geleert werden...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. September 2013)

Aloha!

Hat heute Abend spontan jemand Lust, ein bisschen im Dreck zu spielen? Muß dringend meine Umbauten testen und morgen solls wieder regnen...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. September 2013)

leider nein! Termin bis 22h...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (17. September 2013)

bei mir auch nicht...Sohnemann abholen...aber das mache ich wenigstens mit dem Rad


----------



## jazzist (17. September 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Aloha!
> Hat heute Abend spontan jemand Lust, ein bisschen im Dreck zu spielen?


Heute Abend 18:30 ist Techniktraining beim RSV, ist mehr Spielen als Fahren ;-)  Treffpunkt: Obere Waldplätze 12, Stuttgart-Vaihingen.


----------



## mzonq (17. September 2013)

Wie?  Und da kann jeder hin? Oder ist das vereinsintern
Bekomme ich dann endlich gezeigt, wie ich diese ver...ten Spitzkehren fahren kann?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. September 2013)

Stimmt,- is ja Dienstag! Mann, hätt ich fast vergessen!

Übrigens @jazzist: am Sonntag bin ich mit einem Deiner Schützlinge in Alpirsbach die letzten km gerockt,- der ist so um die 16 und das volle Tier! Spendiert dem mal n ordentlichen Zahnkranz, dann lässt der alles stehen!


----------



## jazzist (17. September 2013)

Ja, ist für alle offen! Spitzkehren sind auch immer mal wieder Thema    @guitarman-3000: Hat's geregnet? Der Junge ist Schlammliebhaber, muss daran gelegen haben ;-)
P.S. Respekt, Alpirsbach bei den Wetteraussichten durchgezogen zu haben.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2013)

Wetter schaut gut aus!

Nächster Termin ist Sonntag, 22.9., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- danach noch genug Zeit zum wählen gehen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2013)

Moinsen 

Wetter sieht sehr gut aus!

Wenn´s mich nicht grad morgen legt, die Gabel wieder platzt oder uns der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt bin ich am Sonntag 7am da! Mit Licht ;-)

Muss allerdings dringend noch ein Bisschen Kärchern vorher, mein Bock wiegt grad so an die 20 Kg.


----------



## mzonq (20. September 2013)

du TIER! !!!!!!!  ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2013)

...miaaauuu!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2013)

Mr Mzonq,

ich denke, v.a. wenn sonst hier keiner mitkommt, könnte ich den Katzen... ääähhh Gitarrenmann dazu überreden, den Einstieg der Tour Richtung östlichen Norden zu verlegen. Ich müsste nur trotzdem gegen 11h wieder daheim sein.

Wär das was?!!! Das wär doch was, oder? 
Bevor es furchtbar duster und bitterkalt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2013)

??? Ich wollte doch am Sonntag in den von hier aus gelegenen Westen starten ???

Ansonsten hätte ich ein großes Auto....


----------



## Freya (20. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bikern in meiner Umgebung (komme aus Böblingen), weil gemeinsam biken doch mehr Spaß macht als alleine. 
Deshalb meine Frage: Nehmt ihr auch Frauen mit? ;-) 

Viele Grüße, Freya


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2013)

Hallo Freya,

ja, Biker aller Art sind willkommen, sehr gerne auch Bikerinnen! 

Nur gestatte mir eine Frage: kommst Du mit den ca. 30km und 800 Höhenmetern klar? Denn die letzte (und erste) Frau, die sich hier gemeldet hat, wollte für Langstreckenrennen trainieren und meinte, dass es schon 90km sein sollten und das passt nicht in meinen Zeitplan. Schließlich fahren wir so früh los, damit man danach noch was vom Tag hat.

Wenn das also passt, bist Du herzlich eingeladen!

   @mzonq: ich glaube, dann würde ich doch eher für den normalen Treffpunkt und die hiesige Tour plädieren.
   @guitarman-3000: An das große Auto hatte ich auch schon gedacht! Du wolltest gen Westen? Von mir oder von Dir aus? Ich bin für die Frauenkopf/Sillenbuch-Runde. Das ist mit Neu-Mitfahrern am besten modular gestaltbar und ich habe einen alten Trail neu eröffnet. Man kann die alten Schleifen ganz neu fahren!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2013)

Wenns am Sonntag ohne Auto geht sehr gerne! Sillenbuch auch gerne. Wobei ich am Mittwoch nach meinem "Zeitproblem" unterhalb Sonnenberg auch sehr nette Sachen gefunden hab... Aber vielleicht sollte ich das nochmal bei Tageslicht abfahren,- Du weißt ja um meine sagenhaften Guide- Qualitäten


----------



## Freya (20. September 2013)

Da ich eben nicht für Langstreckenrennen trainiere, sind die 30 km völlig ok. Ich muss ja eher mal schauen, ob ich euch hinterherkomme. Aber falls nicht, kann ich ja auch spontan wieder aussteigen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2013)

Du meinst absteigen 

Cool, dann wären wir Sonntag zu dritt!


----------



## Freya (20. September 2013)

Absteigen mit Sicherheit 
Meine Trail-Erfahrung ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich weit von Eurer entfernt. Und außerdem hab ich grad nur das Hardtail hier...

Schön, dass ihr so offen seid, auch "Neue" mitzunehmen!


----------



## mzonq (20. September 2013)

Also ich bin am SOnoch in Bad Urach....aber ich fahr auch mit Frauen. Nurhaben die die Angewohnheit immer viel schneller aufm Berg zu sein wie ich./


----------



## Freya (20. September 2013)

Sind ja nicht alle Frauen gleich 

Also, dann bin ich mal gespannt, was ihr so fahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2013)

Gut, dann sind wir bisher mal zu dritt und allesamt nur auf Hardtails unterwegs.

Und die Gegend unterhalb Sonnenberg können wir ja schön am Anfang in die Tour mit einbauen.

Noch mal zum Mitschreiben
Sonntag, 22.9., 7 Uhr morgens ist soweit klar
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour über Sonnenberg, Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- danach noch genug Zeit zum wählen gehen

Freu mich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2013)

*schwitz* hoffentlich find ich das alles wieder...
Wenns klappt sind nette neue Sachen dabei. Und nette Höhenmeter!

Freu mich auch!

Gut n8


----------



## Chipsfrisch (21. September 2013)

Ich versuch auch mit meinem Hardtail am Sonntag da zu sein. Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall nochmal.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. September 2013)

Fullys werden aber auch keine Langeweile haben! 



----------------------------------------------_*Werbemodus ein*_----------------------------------------------

*Also, wer will noch mal wer hat noch nicht? *
Wenn man sich bis jetzt noch nicht so früh aufgerafft hat, ist diesen Sonntag eine der besten Gelegenheiten, denn das Wetter ist gut, die Sonne wird hell (spät. ab 7.10h denke ich) und man kann es mal ausprobieren, bevor dann irgendwann der kalte, dunkle Winter kommt (das ist der nach dem sonnigen, warmen und goldenen Herbst).

Bisher haben sich bei mir über das Jahr ca. 15-20 ernsthafte Interessenten gemeldet, davon sind knapp 10 schon mal dabei gewesen, pro Sonntag zwischen 2-4. Das finde ich'ne gute Quote für die Uhrzeit, aber wenn wir sonntags regelmäßig zu fünft oder sechst wären, wäre das auch nicht verkehrt. Dann kann mal einer ausfallen oder verpennen, ohne das gleich die Tour ausfällt oder man alleine fahren muss.

Also an alle Noch-nicht- oder Schon-mal-Dabeigewesenen: 
gebt Euch'nen Ruck! Es lohnt sich.

----------------------------------------------_*Werbemodus aus*_----------------------------------------------


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2013)

Uaaaaaahhhrghhh.... *streck*

Guten Morgen! Hat noch jemand einen Ersatzschlauch, den er meinetwegen spazierenfahren möchte? Ich hab grad nen run an Plattfüßen und gestern keinen offenen Laden oder Schlauchomat mehr gefunden. 26" tuts auch...

Ansonsten mach ich jetzt meinen letzten Schlauch da rein und eier los 
Bis später...


----------



## Chipsfrisch (22. September 2013)

Ich mach mich auch auf die Socken. MTB Schläuche hab ich leider nur insgesamt 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (22. September 2013)

Schlauchomat bei Fahrrad Walz, Möhringen, Steinbrunnenstr. 30-32

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Stein...x-a&gws_rd=cr&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&sa=N&tab=wl

http://web2.hernolds-radseiten.de/Haendler.php?Region=7


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2013)

Schlauch ist dabei!
Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2013)

@_4mate_:
Danke! Wenn Du um 6.30 Uhr schon im Form bist kannst ja auch gleich mitfahren  @Hockdrik: vielen Dank für den Material-Support! 
War sehr geil heute. Sonnenaufgang, Nebelschwaden mit dampfenden Bikern davor, super Boden, erhöhte Schwerkraft stellenweise.
Vielleicht gibt's das ein oder andere Foto?


----------



## 4mate (22. September 2013)

http://goo.gl/maps/VNOgL

Wäre eine laaange Anfahrt...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2013)

Das zählt höchstens als Grund, nicht als Hindernis


----------



## Freya (22. September 2013)

Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen: War eine tolle Tour! Es hat sich gelohnt, so früh aufzustehen 
Sind die Sonne-Nebel-Wald-Bilder gut geworden?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2013)

Die gemeinsamen 36km und 950 Höhenmeter heute waren mir ein Vergnügen! 

Und hier dann tatsächlich mal zur Abwechslung Bilder:







__
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Höhe Einstieg "Lieblingstrail". (ca. 8.00h)__Einstieg "Down Dürrbach". (ca. 9.00h)






__
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Einstieg "Wengerter Shore"_____________Die "Schlucht" nachmittags 
mit Blick auf Fernsehturm (ca. 9.30h)____beim After-Ride-Spaziergang mit der Familie

Die Bilder gibt es auch in größer hier: Album "7am Loop"


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2013)

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 29.9., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour wahrscheinlich wieder über Sonnenberg, Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden

Bitte Licht mitbringen, um 7 Uhr wird es zwar allmählich hell, aber im Wald ist es noch eine Weile duster.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. September 2013)

Guten Abend Gemeinde!

Ich hoffe, ich kann am Sonntag fahren...

Weiß jemand, was die Rotatorenpfanne ist? Nein, kein kulinarisches Highlight beim jährlichen Pilotentreffen,- es ist die Muskelgruppe, welche die Schulter an ihrem Platz hält, deren Beweglichkeit sicherstellt und in meinem Fall durch bescheuertes vom Rad fallen anreißen kann 

Wenns geht bin ich dabei, wenn nicht nächste Woche wieder 

Gut N8!


----------



## Hockdrik (27. September 2013)

Oh je... Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (27. September 2013)

Bei mir könnte es klappen, aber die Albtour am WE hat nicht nur ihre Spuren in *meinen *Oberschenkelmuskelgruppen hinterlassen, sondern auch an meinem Rad.
Irgendwie habe ich es geschafft, den Freilaufkörper zu schrotten. Der ist gerissen. Wußte gar nicht, dass so was auch kaputtgehen kann.
Hat aber noch Garantie. Ich hoffe, dass ich das spätestens am SA abholen kann. Wenn nicht gehe ich mal wieder joggen am SO morgen...soll ja eh mehr Kalorien verbrennen als biken.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Freya (27. September 2013)

Da schließ ich mich mal an: Gute Besserung! 

Ich hab jetzt, entgegen meiner Aussage von letzter Woche, doch Zeit am Sonntag und würde auch gerne mitkommen 
Das mit dem Licht könnte ein bißchen schwierig werden - aber ich fahre ja eh hinterher...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. September 2013)

Kannst von mir ne Lampe haben,- ich werd sie vermutlich nicht brauchen 

Dank Euch allen,- ich merk schon, wie´s besser wird!


----------



## Freya (27. September 2013)

Danke dir, für das Angebot! 
Ich werd morgen nochmal schauen, ob meine alte Lampe so zu befestigen ist, dass sie auf dem Trail nicht wegspringt...
Wenns aber nicht klappt, sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. September 2013)

@Freya: ich bringe eine Lampe+Akku extra mit, ist schnell montiert

Sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Freya (28. September 2013)

Danke, für die Lampen-Angebote! Da kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. September 2013)

Ich werd da sein.

Thats absolutely certain!

...hoffe ich


----------



## Hockdrik (28. September 2013)

@mzonq: sollen wir nach Esslingen radeln?
Oder uns auf halber Strecke treffen?


----------



## mzonq (29. September 2013)

Nabend!

@ Hockdrik: habs gerade eben erst gelesen sorry...

bei mir klappt es nicht, Frau krank, einer muß sich um den Kleinen kümmern.

bin froh wenn ich es auf ne Runde joggen schaffe.

Euch viel Spass?

MZONQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. September 2013)

...dann gib acht, daß Du Dir keinen Plattfuß läufst!

Kassettenkörper gerichtet?

Schönen Sonntag und bis bald!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

GuteBesserungDeinerFrauJoggenistnichtgutfürdieKnieanalleanderen:bisgleich!


----------



## mzonq (29. September 2013)

nee...der Freilaufkörper ist mit dem Schiff auf dem er war untergegangen ... jetzt bauen die einen aus einen Vorführrad aus znd bei mir ein.Soll bis Di dauern. hoffe das klappt sonst muss ich das BIONICON wieder aktivieren.  hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Runde


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

Ich hatte heute 38k und 800hm auf der Uhr.
Bärenseen und Umgebung ist halt ein bisschen flacher als der Buowald&Co. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anderes Thema: 
die Petition zu Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü ist mit mehr als 32.000 Unterschriften innerhalb von 5 Wochen sehr erfolgreich, braucht aber einen ordentlichen Schlussspurt, um auf die 50.000 zu kommen. 

Ich nehme an, dass viele bereits unterzeichnet haben, daher möchte ich alle Interessierten bitten, auch im Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis für das Unterzeichnen der Petition zu werben.

Wenn jeder nur 1-2 (Nicht-)Biker von der Sache überzeugen kann, kommen wir schnell auf die 50.000 und haben dadurch eine noch bessere Verhandlungsbasis gegenüber Politik, Verbänden und Forst.

-> Hier geht's zur Petition, das unterzeichnen dauert max. 2 Minuten und kann auch anonym erfolgen! 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2013)

Bin am kommenden Sonntag leider nicht dabei. Viel Spaß Euch! Boden ist gerade super.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hoffe, das mit dem Boden bleibt so...

Sonst jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freya (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dabei 
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es sich mit dem Regen in den nächsten Tagen in Grenzen hält...


----------



## mzonq (3. Oktober 2013)

ich schaff es auch nicht...bin gerade im fränkischen und hoffe das ich am Sa mal mit dem bike rauskomme
euch viel spass


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen! 

Da es gerade anfängt, sich einzuregnen: wenn außer mir jemand am Start ist geht's durch den Matsch, wenn sich niemand mehr meldet bis Sonntag Früh würde ich mal ausschlafen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich war gerade etwas im Wald,- sehr matschig alles. Und bis morgen soll es ja noch weiter regnen.

Mit anderen Worten: ich werde morgen nicht fahren.

Allen einen schönen Samstag Abend und Sonntag


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2013)

Nächsten Sonntag wieder Treff um 7 Uhr!

*Aber schon morgen: *

Falls sich noch jemand aus Stuttgart und Umgebung für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel engagieren will: 
wir treffen uns morgen zum ersten Mal um 19h in Stuttgart-Süd. Bisher haben ca. 10 Leute zugesagt.
Bei Interesse PM an mich.

Besten Dank und Gruß
Hockdrik 

P.S.: Worum's geht kann man hier: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails und hier: http://bit.ly/177HlUs nachlesen und hier auch gerne unterstützen: http://bit.ly/19RiytZ


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Oktober 2013)

Du solltest erwähnen, daß das KEIN Fahrtreffen ist, sondern organisatorisch- kulinarischen Charakter hat... Oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2013)

erwähnt!

Es handelt sich weder um eine Unterschriften-Sammel-Aktion, noch um eine  Ausfahrt, sondern um ein erstes Treffen um sich kennenzulernen und Ideen für Aktivitäten zu sammeln, erste Aktionen zu planen etc.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Oktober 2013)

Dear customers!

Kommenden Sonntag starten wir wieder pünktlich um 7.00am zur schönsten Morgenausfahrt dieses Tages. Bitte Licht mitbringen, für angemessene Sonneneinstrahlung und schöne Wegauswahl wird gesorgt! 

Eine gute Restwoche allen


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Kommenden Sonntag starten wir wieder pünktlich um 7.00am zur schönsten Morgenausfahrt dieses Tages. Bitte Licht mitbringen, für angemessene Sonneneinstrahlung und schöne Wegauswahl wird gesorgt!





Nächster Termin Sonntag, 20.10., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour über Sonnenberg, Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück oder so
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- bitte für die erste Stunde ordentliches *Licht *mitbringen!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2013)

Derzeit sind wir zu dritt (Guitarman, Kurbeltreter und ich).
Freya, magst Du Dein neues Licht ausführen? 

Sonst noch jemand, bevor es so uselig wird, dass es bis zum Frühjahr immer ein Argument dagegen gibt, es mal auszuprobieren? 

Ich würde das Ganze nämlich gerne den Winter über durchziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Oktober 2013)

@mzonq

Du wolltest doch auch antreten?


----------



## mzonq (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin, 
ja wollt ich und will ich immer noch....jetzt ist es so, dass die Schwiegermama kurzfristig für längere Zeit zu Besuch kommt.

Der bösartike Kommentator "Ein Grund mehr sich auf das Rad zu schwingen." Aber das Problem ist auch, das ich diese WO mehrere 15 h Tage hatte...ob ich es da am SO schaffe so früh aufzustehen, weiß ich gar nicht.

Geht mal davon aus, dass ich es eher nicht schaffe und seid positiv überrascht, wenn ich trotzdem auftauche.

MZONQ


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2013)

mzonq schrieb:


> ...für längere Zeit zu Besuch kommt.



Wenn sie eh für längere Zeit kommt, kannst Du Dich doch auch mal ausklinken, oder? 
Und gerade wenn man so viel arbeitet, braucht man den Ausgleich. 

Ich finde positive Überraschungen jedenfalls ganz prima!


----------



## Freya (18. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
ja, eigentlich würde ich gerne mein tolles, neues Licht ausführen (an der Stelle nochmal: Danke, für die gute Beratung!). Aber ich habe ein Familienfest am Wochenende und bin gar nicht da...
Deshalb dann eine Woche später, meine neue Chance 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## spacerichie (19. Oktober 2013)

hi, ich bin dann auch mal dabei.
bis morgen


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2013)

Klasse! Dann überlege ich, ob wir etwas downhill-lastiger fahren, nämlich Richtung Kaltental, Bärenseen und die Dischingen nochmal suchen (findet die einer von Euch so?).

Ich muss nur Punkt 11h am Telefon (zu Hause!) sein.

Sonst würde ich die reguläre Frauenkopf-Sillenbuch Runde fahren. So wie letzten Sonntag mit den DIMBlern.

Wetter: sieht so aus, als ob es nachts noch mal regnet. Soll uns aber nicht abhalten.

Freu' mich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Oktober 2013)

HeyHo!

Es tut mir unheimlich leid und ärgert mich tierisch, aber ich muß mich für morgen ausklinken. Bin am Rande zum krank, hab heute schon Frühstück rückwärts abgebend meine Rennradtour abgebrochen und fühl mich wie ein [email protected]&%#*gef&@^$?? Eichhörnchen 
Sorry, nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Oktober 2013)

P.s.

Ich hab ein verdammt schlechtes Gewissen!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung! Kein Grund für ein schlechtes Gewissen!

Hockdrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freya (20. Oktober 2013)

Erhol dich gut


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2013)

31km, 780hm, 3.5h unterwegs, sehr mild, gar nicht so nass


----------



## kurbeltreter (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

die Tour war klasse und mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja Glück.
Komme gerne mal wieder.

Grüße


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geehrte Damen (!) und Herren, liebe Themenabonnenten, Suchfunktionsbenutzer, Herbstlaubliebende und Sonstige Bergfahrradfahrer,

im Wald ist es zur Zeit wunderschön, vor allem bei Sonnenaufgang!

Da wir morgen den selben etwa gegen 7,27 Uhr erwarten, aber schon um 7,00 Uhr in Degerloch an der Zacke- Endhaltestelle starten bitte potente Scheinwerfer mitbringen. Und die Laubmatschreifen aufziehen!

Einen schönen Samstag Euch Allen!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Oktober 2013)

Und dabei nicht die Zeitumstellung vergessen, die es uns erlaubt, bei gefühlten 8 Uhr (individuell abweichend) an der 7 Uhr Runde teilzunehmen.

Ich kann dummerweise nicht.  Wäre dann aber am nächsten Sonntag wieder dabei.


----------



## Freya (26. Oktober 2013)

Danke, für die Erinnerung wegen der Zeitumstellung! Da fällt das Aufstehen ja noch leichter 
Also, ich bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2013)

Super, damit wären wir zwei, die der Sonne entgegenreiten 

anybody else? Wir treffen uns ja sozusagen später


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Oktober 2013)

Passend zu unserem Thread hier:






Bei http://www.moronics.de/maedels/detail/26031527 auch auf Klamotten, aber leider bisher nur in Pink und für Mädels-Produkte...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja geil,- das nehmen wir dann für die Winterpokal- Teamklamotten


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Oktober 2013)

...schon zurück oder doch nicht gefahren?


----------



## Freya (27. Oktober 2013)

Doch, wir sind gefahren! 
Aber, da bei uns ja zu Hause keine Familie wartet, haben wir uns heute früh spontan gegen 7 Uhr mit Regen und für 11 Uhr mit Sonne entschieden


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Oktober 2013)

...Bissl Regen hab ich schon noch abgekriegt, aber jetzt scheint ja die Sonne wieder 

Auf dem Heimweg hab ich noch was geiles gefunden:





Nächste Woche kann ich leider nicht, danach bin ich wieder am Start


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2013)

Was mit Sonntagfrüh ist, weiss ich noch nicht (Erkältung im Anflug, Regen vorhergesagt), aber was heute Abend ist, weiß ich:
Biker bei Critical Mass Stuttgart am 1.11. um 18.30h am Feuersee in Stuttgart West
Critical Mass Stuttgart 

Trotz Erkältung!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2013)

Falle morgen leider aus... ;(


----------



## Freya (2. November 2013)

Gute Besserung


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. November 2013)

Schönen guten Abend 

Komme grad aus dem Herbstwald,- ich konnts mir bei dem geilen Wetter nicht verkneifen 

Die Disziplin heißt nach wie vor "finde den Trail". Alternativ auch "fühle die Rinne unter dem Laub". Sprich: es macht nen Riesenspaß!

Wer ist am Sonntag dabei? Mit ein wenig Licht und ein wenig Glück beim Wetter wird das sicher sehr fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

ich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. November 2013)

Cool!

Aber nicht auf Zeit  - Das ist Kamikaze!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

Sind wir jemals auf Zeit gefahren?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. November 2013)

...auf die schönste!


----------



## mzonq (6. November 2013)

Hi, 
ich bin leider nicht dabei, bin bei meinen Eltern, da die Mama Geburtstag hat. Ich nehm das  Bike aber mit und mach die alte Heimat am Morgen unsicher...hoffentlich kommen meine Eltern mit dem Kleinen klar...ich bin quasi also bei euch


----------



## Hockdrik (6. November 2013)

...auch um 7 Uhr ???


----------



## mzonq (6. November 2013)

Mhhh....das kann ich jetzt nicht versprechen  ;/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. November 2013)

Liebe frühaufstehende Breitreifenfahrer;

auf Grund krankheitsbedingtem Personalmangel findet morgen Früh keine Ausfahrt von Degerloch aus statt. Zumindest nicht im üblichen, organisierten Rahmen...
Allen einen schönen Sonntag bei der grauen Suppe da draußen!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> (...) krankheitsbedingtem Personalmangel



Bald wieder! Bei Bodenfrost fährt es sich eh viel besser als in der Matschepampe. 

Derweil noch mal dieses leidige Thema:

Auf die Frage, warum die Landesregierung auf der 2-Meter-Regel beharrt, antwortet Ministerpräsident Kretschmann: "Es gibt einfach Konflikte. Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountain-Bikern und die werden ernst genommen. Das ist der schlichte Grund dafür."

Bisschen pauschal, oder? Zumal es in der Praxis kaum zu Konflikten kommt, wie nicht nur unsere Praxiserfahrungen und die Aussagen von Forst und Wanderverbänden (!), sondern auch eine Studie der Universität Freiburg zeigt.

Statt Konflikte ernst zu nehmen, sollte die Landesregierung vielleicht die 53.000 Bürger ernst nehme, die die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel bisher unterschrieben haben. 

Bitte kommentiert daher, den Beitrag auf der Facebook Seite von Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann und werbt weiter für die Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. November 2013)

Wer mag am Sonntag Nachmittag sein Rad putzen? 
   @Hockdrik - wäre 8 Uhr vertretbar? 
   @Freya - bist Du bis dahin wieder Fit? Neuer Lenker dran?  Wäre 8 Uhr vertretbar? 
  @mzonq - bist wieder im Land? Wäre 8 Uhr vertretbar? Darfst auch gern mit Anhänger kommen


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

7 Uhr wäre mir trotzdem lieber als 8 Uhr!

aber egal wie früh: morgen ist morgen, heute ist heute! 

LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION!

Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren! Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Alle Infos zum Thema findet Ihr unter: 
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Wir freuen uns auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!

P.S.:
Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht, die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr zu schaffen, aber die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Als ran! 

-> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. November 2013)

Okay,- mal sehen, was der Rest der Truppe meint. Von mir aus auch 7.00 Uhr.


----------



## Freya (23. November 2013)

Ich erleichtere euch mal die Festlegung der Startzeit, indem eine Person weniger mitredet  
Bin nämlich höchstens so fit, dass es für eine gemütliche, kleine Renterausfahrt im Sonnenschein reicht...
Oder war der Anhänger für mich gedacht ? ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Freya schrieb:


> Oder war der Anhänger für mich gedacht ? ;-)





Mit Sonnenschein hast Du natürlich diese WOE eine prima Ausrede!


----------



## Freya (23. November 2013)

Stimmt!

Ich finds trotzdem schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Wir AUCH!!! 

Gute Erholung/Besserung! Hendrik


----------



## jazzist (23. November 2013)

Wäre morgen auch mal wieder dabei. Schlage als Kompromiss 7:40 Uhr (Ankunft Zacke) vor


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

jazzist schrieb:


> Wäre morgen auch mal wieder dabei. Schlage als Kompromiss 7:40 Uhr (Ankunft Zacke) vor



Die erste Zacke kommt - glaube ich - um 7.10h an 
Aber wenn der Jazzist mitkommt, mache ich tatsächlich gerne mal eine Ausnahme.

Nur werde ich dann wohl eher aussteigen müssen, Erkältung ist noch nicht ganz weg und laut dem Guitarman ist das die Vaihinger Killer-Fraktion oder verwechsle ich das?


----------



## jazzist (23. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Jazzist mitkommt, mache ich tatsächlich gerne mal eine Ausnahme.
> laut dem Guitarman ist das die Vaihinger Killer-Fraktion oder verwechsle ich das?



Ja, bin dabei. 7:40 Uhr. Ersetze "K" durch "Ch" ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. November 2013)

Och Mädels, kommt schon! 
Lasst uns alle zusammen um 7:40 ne gemütlich Trailrunde starten. Ich hab nach ner Woche Rohbau- bolzen auch nur 70% am Start. 
 @mzonq :müsste Dir doch auch reichen?!
Bene per tutti?


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Jazzist mitkommt, mache ich tatsächlich gerne mal eine Ausnahme.



7.40h ist doch schon gebongt! und die Akkus in der Ladestation


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. November 2013)

Gooooil! Muß nur noch eine intakte Steckdose finden


----------



## mzonq (23. November 2013)

Also....mein Bike ist im Auto, die Klamotten liegen bereit und die Akkus sind randvoll. Bis Morgen um 740


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Heissa!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. November 2013)

Coole Nummer! Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

Kalt und schlechtes Wetter? Pustekuchen!
Mit 4 Mann eine kurze Runde richtig Spaß gehabt.
Kurz, weil diesmal nur 25km und 700hm in ca. 2 1/2 Stunden.

Mir hat es gereicht, um die Nebenhöhlen etwas zu lüften.
Nächsten Sonntag hoffentlich fitter und dann gerne wieder etwas früher (?!) und länger.

Oder sollen wir im Winter auf 8h vorziehen? Mir wäre das nicht so recht, zumal wir ja deutlich mehr Fußgänger als sonst hatten. Aber ich will auch nicht allein fahren...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. November 2013)

War super!

Von mir aus gerne auch bald,- mal sehen, was die Woche bringt...


----------



## jazzist (26. November 2013)

Am Sonntag 1. Dezember findet die alljÃ¤hrliche Jubitour statt.
Treffpunkt Haltestelle âStelleâ bei Degerloch, 13.00 Uhr.
Quasi als Erweiterung des Sonntagmorgens oder alternativ.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2013)

uh, oh, konkurrierendes Kindergarten-Advent-Event... Mal schaun, ob ich ein bisschen mitfahre und/oder später nachkomme, oder so...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. November 2013)

Du darfst gerne auch mit Zipfelmütze unterm Helm mitkommen


----------



## mzonq (27. November 2013)

Was ist denn ne Jubitour? Ob ich es bis 13+ Uhr schaffe, mich von zu Hause loszueisen, weiß ich nisch....ich hab da gerade ein Feldlazarett.
Und da ist es schon als Erfolg zu  werten, wenn ich um 7 bei euch bin....von daher wäre mir zwar 8 lieber, vernünftiger ist aber 7!!   
* Oh Gott, hab ich das echt geschrieben???* Vielleicht bring ich dann noch meinen Hund, den deutschen Schweinehund mit.
Gruß
MZONQ


----------



## jazzist (28. November 2013)

Jubiride ist die traditionelle Stuttarter MTB erste Advent-Tour. Es fahren Ex-Sonntagsfahrer, Mittwochsfahrer, Vereinsfahrer, Böblinger Fahrer etc. zusammen 'ne Tour durch den Schnee und wärmen sich dann auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11143878


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2013)

OK, weil ich leider an der Jubi-Tour eh nicht komplett teilnehmen kann:

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 01.12., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour über Sonnenberg, Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück oder so
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- bitte für die erste halbe Stunde ordentliches Licht mitbringen!

Und wer danach noch fit ist, kann dann ja auch noch jubi-touren. Ich werde versuchen, in zivil vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. November 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (30. November 2013)

Servus, 
ich bin morgen aller Voraussicht nicht dabei.Irgendwie bin ich nicht richtig fit und muß auch noch was arbeiten  (
Hoffentlich bis bald
Grüße


----------



## Freya (30. November 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei. Ausnahmsweise hab diesmal nämlich ich die familiären "Verpflichtungen" 
Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. November 2013)

Also Männerrunde 

Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Freya (30. November 2013)

Find ich auch schade...
Wenn mir jemand ein paar Stunden Zeit für morgen schenkt, komm ich natürlich mit


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. November 2013)

Wo ist der "geschenkt"- Button?


----------



## Freya (30. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2013)

@Freya: Minuten hätte ich zu verschenken, Stunden leider, leider nicht
@all: Euch ist schon klar, dass mich Guitarquäl dann auf seine GROSSE Runde mitnimmt?! nur weil Ihr mich mit ihm allein lasst! 

 @Guitarquäl: Deine große Runde! 7h! Gilt!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. November 2013)

jep, ich hab das auf dem Schirm 
Bis morgen dann!


----------



## mzonq (1. Dezember 2013)

Wie?? keine Nachricht, wie lange und wieviel Höhenmeter?? 
Da gibts wohl Informationsstau  

Ich habe es übrigens getan: *Einen Track rund um Stuttgart getrackt*....ist nur der erste Versuch, werde noch ein wenig rumfeilen und euch dann mal den Link schicken. Aber da kommt ganz schön was zusammen: 97 km und fast 2000 Höhenmeter. Und das meiste auf Waldwegen und MTB-Routen. Da müssen die Tage erstmal wieder länger werden, bevor wir das mal machen. Das steht also schon mal für das nächste Jahr auf dem Programm. Los geht es bei mir vor der Haustür mit anschließendem grillen bei mir im Garten. Geduscht wird mit dem Gartenschlauch, dass die Nachbarn auch was davon und zum reden haben...ha ha.
Bis in Bälde!
MZONQ


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2013)

mzonq schrieb:


> Da gibts wohl Informationsstau



43km, 870hm, 4 1/2 h unterwegs 

Ich noch nicht richtig fit, Gitarrenmann hat wegen akuter Unterforderung daher danach noch den Jubi-Ride drangehängt...  

Ich finde die Wege bereits jetzt teils erschreckend tief. War wohl zu nass das Jahr. Wird Zeit, dass alles friert!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2013)

Jubiride fiel bei mir dann leider doch aus. War zwar schon mit anderen am Treffpunkt, musste dann aber weg 
Bei der Anfahrt aus Degerloch sind trotzdem noch 23km vernichtet worden 

Ergänzung zum  morgendlichen Datenstau:

Sonnenaufgang,  Moorgebiete durchquert, von einer Horde Wildsauen ignoriert worden und dann im Sonnenschein bei 6 Grad heimgeradelt 

Bin gespannt auf die Stuttgart- Tour!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2013)

Oh ja, die Schwarzkittel hatte ich vergessen. 
Im Dutzend downhill links und rechts an uns vorbei. Sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## jazzist (7. Dezember 2013)

Morgen?


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Dezember 2013)

EDIT: 
7h Runde evtl. nächste Woche wieder! 
Einfach hier kurz reingucken, ob eh was geplant ist, Bescheid geben, wenn jemand Interesse hat, dann finden sich eigentlich auch immer Mitfahrer.
Ab 8h ist es hell genug, man braucht also auch in dieser Jahreszeit nur für die erste Stunde eine Lampe.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Dezember 2013)

Kommenden Sonntag könnte auch bei mir klappen. Hab zwar am Samstag Weihnachtsfeier, aber das wird schon...

_@Hockdrik _: bitte privates Postfach leeren,- kann Dir nix mehr schicken...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Dezember 2013)

Kommender Sonntag bei mir leider nicht. 
Wetter sieht aber sehr gut aus, würde mich freuen, wenn also trotzdem ein paar Leute fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi, bei mir sollte es gehen....sollen wir mal in ES fahren? 
Es hat ja schon länger nicht mehr geregnet und die Nordschleife sollte schön trocken sein  
die können wir ja 2x fahren und dann ab auf die Trails


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Dezember 2013)

NA TOLL, wenn ich mal nicht kann, willst Du auf die NOS fahren... 

Wir könnten Samstagnachmittag vielleicht zu NOS...?


----------



## mzonq (12. Dezember 2013)

hab's mir ja gedacht, dass das zu Protesten führt  aber leider geht SA nicht. Ich bin mit der Family unterwegs. Wir müssen vor Weihnachten noch ein paar Sachen erledigen u dann wollten wir ins Leutze  Ich denke halt NOS bietet sich an da s schön trocken ist.Wer weiß wann s anfängt zum schneien. Man darf sich halt nicht ablegen auf dem harten Boden


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Dezember 2013)

OK, ich kann leider So nicht. Tobias kann wie Du nur So. Viel Spaß Euch! ;-)

Schnee? Da freu ich mich schon drauf!


----------



## jazzist (13. Dezember 2013)

Wir können doch beides machen, Sonntag früh los und auf die EsNos. Entweder um 7 in Stuttgart los oder um 8 Treffpunkt in Esslingen.


----------



## mzonq (13. Dezember 2013)

Das gibt dir dann eine lange Tour für  euch. aber so mache ich das immer im Sommer. nur in umgekehrter Richtung. 8 bei mir in Esslingen wäre okay. wenn es nicht passt bitte einfach melden.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Dezember 2013)

@ Jazzist wenn Du ne gute Route nach Es kennst, wo nicht nur Asphalt ist gerne 7.00 Uhr an der Zacke. Treffpunkt in ES dann bitte von Ortskundigen organisieren (oder mir einen Koordinatenpunkt geben).


----------



## jazzist (13. Dezember 2013)

Treffpunkt z. B. am Bhf Oberesslingen, 8:15 (dann kommt auch ne S-Bahn an, für alle die sonst noch mit wollen), dort gibt's auch Parkplätze. Route z.B. grob am Körschtal entlang.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Dezember 2013)

Update für alle, die mitkommen kommenden Sonntag:

Treffpunkt wie gewohnt 7.00 Uhr an der Zacke in Degerloch.

Danach fahren wir schön traillastig nach Uhlbach, um uns dort um 8.00 Uhr mit den Pfadmeistern der Ortsabteilung zu treffen. Dann weiter auf die NOS und wieder retour über Trails und so...

Ich hab am Samstag Weihnachtsfeier und freu mich schon jetzt auf meinen Fitnesslevel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Dezember 2013)

Aufgrund von krank bin ich für morgen raus. Sorry!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Dezember 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## jazzist (14. Dezember 2013)

Da anscheinend morgen gar niemand fährt, werde ich auch ausschlafen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Dezember 2013)

ja, tut mir leid, aber mit anhaltender Kotzeritis macht das wenig Sinn und Spaß...


----------



## Freya (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollt mich eigentlich grad abmelden, da eure geplante Strecke wohl nicht zu meiner Ausdauer passt  
Aber jetzt schlafen ja eh alle aus...
Gute Besserung T.!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage nervt mal wieder mit von Tag zu Tag wechselnden Aussichten. Sonntagfrüh sieht immer mal wieder gar nicht gut aus (milder Regen...), während Samstagfrüh absolut perfekt sein soll (Nachtfrost, der sich in den Morgen reinzieht + Sonne)!

Wer wäre denn _ausnahmsweise Samstag_ ab 7h (zur Not auch 7.30h, aber nicht später) dabei?
Wir sind dann auch rechtzeitig zum Anpfiff der WeihnachtsEinkaufsSchlacht zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Dezember 2013)

Samstag morgens geht leider nicht.


----------



## Freya (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin das ganze Wochenende verreist. Euch also viel Spaß da draußen


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2013)

Samstagmorgen abgesagt. Sonntag je nach Wetter. 
Tobias, wir gucken wg. Sa.nachmittag, OK? Vielleicht ja Pump-Track Rommelshausen?!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Dezember 2013)

bene! Ich sag Bescheid...

@jazzist Wir könnten am Sonntag doch auch mal in Vaihingen fahren,- da, wo wir ganz zu Anfang unterwegs waren. Da hatte es auch einige gebaute Sachen zum Springen etc. üben dabei. Weißt Du, was ich meine?


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Dezember 2013)

ich sag nur: *Wintersonnenwende*!
Ab jetzt geht's wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Dezember 2013)

Wetter sieht für morgen früh eigentlich ganz OK aus:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2013)

Nobody else am Start morgen?


----------



## jazzist (22. Dezember 2013)

Komme 7:10


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Dezember 2013)

Wann kommt die nächste Zacke an?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Dezember 2013)

bei mir standen nach einem Umweg am Briefkasten vorbei 31km und 860hm auf der Uhr
ich finde, wir sollten mal versuchen, die hm/km Quote noch zu erhöhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Dezember 2013)

Gern 

Mit Anfahrt hatte ich 41/ 980. Wir können ja mal "Trailfire 3.0" ins Auge fassen. Und anschließend Pumptrack...

Aber nur, wenn mich zuhause eine leckere Pasta nebst leckererer Serviererin und eine benutzbare Dusche erwarten


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Dezember 2013)

war das gerade Regen da draußen? 
Ach egal, ich habe meine Tour für heute ja schon im Sack! 
Morgens früh zu fahren, hat echt _nur_ Vorteile!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2013)

Man muss die Sonntage feiern, wie sie kommen:
heute schöne 20km/500hm-Runde in Technicolor!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das fahren früh morgens entwickelt bei derlei An- und Aussichten ein gewisses Suchtpotential.

An der Sache mit dem servierten Frühstück muß ich noch arbeiten...

Rohes Fett Euch allen


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Dezember 2013)

Wie siehts aus Fr VM? Wann und wo? Bin für alles offen was mit Biken zu tun hat :-D.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2013)

Lasst uns doch einfach den Freitag zum Sonntag umdefinieren.

Freitag 27.12. 7.00 Uhr Endhalte Zacke?


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2013)

Gebongt!  Zwischen den Jahren ist eh jeder Tag Sonntag.

Nächster Termin Freitag, 27.12., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour über Sonnenberg, Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück oder so
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- für die erste Stunde braucht man ordentliches Licht dann wird es allmählich hell


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Dezember 2013)

OK Bin dabei um 7 an der Zacke !


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Dezember 2013)

Es ist weder Mittwoch noch Sonntag, aber mein Bastelprojekt ist fertig und mir is langweilig!

Da hab ich gerade ein Paar Cotic- Videos und so Zeug angeschaut,-

HAT JEMAND SPONTAN BOCK NE RUNDE SEIN RAD EINZUSAUEN?

Ich würde 14 Uhr in Degerloch/ Sillenbuch, Haltestelle Ruhbank als Treffpunkt vorschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freya (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab leider keine Zeit...
Dann mal viel Spaß im Matsch


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Dezember 2013)

Morgen früh um 7h wird's auch noch matschig sein!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Dezember 2013)

definitiv, bei dem Dauerregen....
Zeus?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi!
Hat bis heute Abend noch geschifft . Mir ist das zu matschig morgen früh. Fährt denn jemand?


----------



## Freya (26. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich hatte ich fest eingeplant, morgen mit euch zu fahren. 
Aber nachdem es jetzt (zumindest hier in Böblingen)  immer noch regnet, wird es doch ziemlich matschig sein. Und ich müsste dann ein völlig verschlammtes Bike und mich (voraussichtlich auch ziemlich dreckig) wieder ins Auto einladen...
Also, ich sage leider (!) ab.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Dezember 2013)

Mister H.?

Wenn bis 6.40 Uhr keine Absage kommt bin ich 7.00 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich sind wir gefahren (sorry, habe gestern um 23h und heute dann nicht mehr hier reingeschaut).
Natürlich war es matschig.
Aber das Problem war letztlich in Kombination das stehende Wasser auf den Trails, die nassen Beine, die +/-0°C und ein leichter Weihnachtskater… 

Also einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die daheim geblieben sind! 
Morgen soll es noch mal regnen, schaun wir mal, was der Sonntag bringt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Dezember 2013)

Jawoll, herzlichen Glühstrumpf!

Bis Sonntag (wo dann hoffentlich auch meine Schaltung schaltet)...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Dezember 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde,- ich melde mich für morgen ab.

-Schlafdefizit
-kniehoher Schlamm in und um Degerloch
-und überhaupt...

Sorry,- vielleicht am Sylvestermorgen?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sorry,- vielleicht am Sylvestermorgen?



Ja, bin auch dafür, die Wege zu schonen (und mich selbst und mein Rad) und erst wieder zu fahren, wenn es zumindest etwas trockener ist.
Morgen und Montag soll es trocken, sogar sonnig sein, dann hätten wir Dienstag Chancen auf halbwegs gute Verhältnisse.


----------



## 4mate (28. Dezember 2013)

Tipp für den ganzen Winter nach viel Regen: Unbedingt Nordhänge meiden!
So kann man ziemlich viele Kilo feinen Waldboden im Wald lassen.
Wo keine Sonne hinkommt, wohnt der Schlamm.


----------



## Athabaske (28. Dezember 2013)

..bitte an alle weitersagen - ist ein offenbar schwer zu vermittelndes Thema für einzelne unter uns...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Dezember 2013)

Wie bitte?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Dezember 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ..bitte an alle weitersagen - ist ein offenbar schwer zu vermittelndes Thema für einzelne unter uns...



Keine Ahnung wen und was Du genau meinst, aber das ist genau die Jahreszeit, in der ich mir wünschen würde, dass man ganz offiziell und gerne gemeinsam mit den örtlichen Wandervereinen ein paar "richtige" Wegpflegemaßnahmen durchführen könnte. Inkl. Reparatur der oftmals vorhandenen Drainagen. Meine diesbezügliche Anfrage an den SAV ist wohl noch in der Bearbeitung.

Derzeit versumpfen wieder ein paar ganz normale Waldwege (auch ohne Forst-Einwirkung und auch an Südhängen) dermaßen, dass man sie aus Erfahrung guten Gewissens bis weit in das Frühjahr hinein nicht mehr befahren kann, weil bereits jetzt zu tief. Und kein Mensch scheint sich dafür zuständig zu fühlen. 

Die Gassi-Geher haben zum Beispiel auf einem der Wege hier in der Gegend in den letzten Jahren immer noch Stöckchen quergelegt. Nicht als Behinderung der Biker, sondern als notdürftige Befestigung des Weges. Dies Jahr versucht es schon gar keiner mehr. Ist unten alles ein langer, breiter Sumpf. Durch Biker entstanden? Eher nicht, aber durch Biker auch nicht besser geworden. Nein, das Hauptproblem scheint die kaputte Drainage zu sein, von der das Wasser aus dem querenden Wasserlauf auf den Weg läuft. Und das kann ich mit Bordmitteln nicht beheben. Also wird der Weg von mir geschont. Schade, ist einer der schönsten in der Gegend.

An anderer Stelle läuft das Regenwasser jetzt auf der oberhalb liegenden neu angelegten Forststraße ungebremst auf den darunter liegenden normalen Waldweg. Ergebnis: 30cm tiefe Auswaschungen quer zum Weg.


----------



## Athabaske (29. Dezember 2013)

Das meinte ich, wenn man am Zustand nichts ändern kann, dann eben schweren Herzens warten, bis der Weg wieder trockener wird.

Hatte am Freitag drei Kandidaten angesprochen die am Schurwald einen schönen Trail regelrecht umgepflügt hatten, ob das unbedingt nötig sei und ob man nicht vorübergehend auf andere Wege ausweichen könnte - viel Verständnis wurde mir nicht entgegengebracht...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute und morgen Nachtfrost, d.h. man könnte frühmorgens bis ca. 10h auf auf trocken gefrorenen Trails fahren… .Wer kommt mit? Morgen? Dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich . Mo morgen um 8:00 an der Zacke?


----------



## jazzist (29. Dezember 2013)

Dienstag waere ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Dezember 2013)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich . Mo morgen um 8:00 an der Zacke?



Ja, gerne auch morgen früh und 8h ist auch gut! Ich würde mich aber - wenn es nicht kalt genug ist - ausnahmsweise eher an die befestigten Wege halten und entsprechend langweilig fahren. Und auch nicht ganz so lang fahren. OK?

Dienstag auch gerne, bis dahin ist es ja vielleicht noch ein Stück trockener und/oder kälter.

Bis morgen Nightfly!
Bis Dienstag Guitarman und Jazzist!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Dezember 2013)

OK so machen wirs. Till tomorrow!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

Nette kleine Runde zu zweit
23km, 660hm, 2,5h unterwegs
davon 15min nettes Gespräch mit einem Jäger, der gerade vom Ansitz kam
Frost leider nur oberflächlich, allerorten Matsch, Wege teils schlimm zerfurcht
weiß noch nicht genau, wo wir morgen fahren sollen
Pump-track in Bad Cannstatt?

So oder so schlage ich vor, dass wir uns um 8h treffen - da braucht man keine Lampen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2013)

So, meine Herren,- wo und wann morgen? Wohin dann? Pumptrack?


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

Offen für alles, aber im Wald ist es gerade arg tief.
Im Zweifel können wir uns auch um 8h oben an der Zacke treffen und dann entscheiden.Zum Beispiel ein bisschen Schotterpisten-Strecke machen und zwischendurch pumpen. 
Oder wir konzentrieren uns auf die Pumptracks und reisen mit dem Auto an.

Oder wir machen die den Schluchten-Intervall. Der Schlucht macht der Regen nichts aus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2013)

Lasst uns uns um 8e an der Zacke treffen und beraten. Wir können auch ein- zweimal Schlucht fahren und dann zu dem kleinen Spot hier in Kemnat fahren,- das ist Trailmäßig ganz nett erreichbar, falls gewünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

gebongt!


----------



## jazzist (30. Dezember 2013)

8 passt. Ich warte beim Baecker


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

Degerloch hat ziemlich viele davon, fast so viele wie Friseure und Apotheken, aber wir finden Dich schon


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2013)

...aber es gibt nur eine Bäckerei, die durchgefrorene, halb verhungerte Biker Sonntags (..) schon vor offizieller Ladenöffnung verköstigt


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

Degerloch - Luftkurort mit Herz!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

jetzt schon ordentlich Frost auf den Autoscheiben draußen - das macht ein bisschen Hoffnung auf gefrier-getrocknete Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (31. Dezember 2013)

Gelungene Matsch-Vermeidungs-Tour auf die andere Seite der Stadt, inkl. Pump-Track, frost-getrockneten Nordhängen (dort wo bei +0°C der Matsch wohnt, erstarrt er auch zuerst bei -0°C) und Blick vom Birkenkopf (27km, 694hm, knapp 4h unterwegs).


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das war fein 

Wie erwartet sieht der Track sehr witzig aus. Schneckennudel am Birkenkopf und n Haufen Gekringel beim Pumptrack 

Gesamtbilanz 2013 ist damit untermauert! Ich verbringe glaub zu viel Zeit auf dem Rad...


----------



## Athabaske (1. Januar 2014)

...wo ist der Pumptrack? Sieht ja toll aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Januar 2014)

Oberhalb Botnang - vom örtlichen Fußballverein auf deren Gelände gebaut, schön rund zu fahren. Komm doch mal mit! 

(auch hier gilt: derzeit zu nass und weich, es sind schon ein paar kleinere Spuren reingefahren, gestern früh gings aber, weil gefroren und dabei schön griffig)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht´s denn aus morgen? Wer mag dem Wetter ein Paar km abtrotzen?

Pumpen fällt glaub aus,- da machen wir mehr kaputt als man fahren kann!

Wir könnten um die Bärenseen ein Bisschen Strecke machen und einen Technikpart z.B. im Krumbachtal dranbauen...


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Januar 2014)

Strecke ist gut, Krumbachtal wohl auch zu nass, eher Birkenkopf für Technik? 
8h?! (ich weiß, ich werde weich, aber das Licht… )


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Strecke ist gut, Krumbachtal wohl auch zu nass, eher Birkenkopf für Technik?
> 8h?! (ich weiß, ich werde weich, aber das Licht… )


8e passt. Lass uns dann entscheiden, wo wir hinfahren...


----------



## jazzist (4. Januar 2014)

Dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Januar 2014)

Eine kurze Konferenzschaltung hat ergeben, dass wir angesichts des Wetters den Sonnmorgen doch lieber auf den Monmorgen verschieben. _Daher bitte immer kurz hier melden, wenn jemand mitfahren will! Dann posten wir auch so kurzfristige Änderungen hier. Sonst wird es schon mal direkt geklärt, zumal wenn sich eh nur 2-3 Leute angekündigt haben._

Jedenfalls ergibt sich dadurch morgen die _einmalige Gelegenheit _mit den guten Vorsätzen anzufangen, bevor einen der Alltag wieder einholt. Und das aufgrund der Lichtsituation und des durch die Feiertage verschobenen Schlafrhythmus nicht um 7h wie sonst, sondern _erst_ um 8h. 

In diesem Sinne nächster Termin Montag, 6.1., 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour über… wir müssen mal sehen, wo der Frost wohnt und wohin wir fahren, wenn die üblichen Trails zu tiefen-nass sind
- aufgrund der tiefen Trails evtl. eher Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken und ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten (auf unserem Niveau halt)
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- Licht braucht man ab 8h eigentlich derzeit schon nicht mehr


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Januar 2014)

Auf einer leicht verschwurbelten Runde mit Erkundungsschleifen beim Dachswald, ein bisschen Technik-Training an der Uni und einem etwas lustigen Schlammlochbad am Ende kamen heute 35km und 860h in 4h bei milden 7°C zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Januar 2014)

Coole Bilder,- Kamera okay?

Das mit dem Graffity muß dringen in den "Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs"- Faden und zu Cy auf die Seite! Steel is real


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Januar 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Graffity muß dringen in den "Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs"- Faden



siehe ebendort!  Kamera trocknet noch, aber Speicherkarte funzt.


----------



## mzonq (6. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöne Rennsemmeln habt ihr da...tolle Farbkombi 
Das Grafitti passt auch sehr gut. Habt ihr die Dose immer dabei? Was ist denn euer tag? Freu mi h schon auf die nächste Runde mit euch. Dauert aber noch zwei Wochen. Bin noch im Schwarzwald. Gibt aber nur sehr wenig schnee hier. Und ich schlepp die Tourenski mit. Bis denne und happy trails



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Auf einer leicht verschwurbelten Runde mit Erkundungsschleifen beim Dachswald, ein bisschen Technik-Training an der Uni und einem etwas lustigen Schlammlochbad am Ende kamen heute 35km und 860h in 4h bei milden 7°C zusammen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 266443 Anhang anzeigen 266444


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> Freu mi h schon auf die nächste Runde mit euch.



I au'!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Dann noch heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


*Ah, da war ja noch was:*

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 12.1., 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour über… wir müssen mal sehen, ob der Frost wo wohnt und wohin wir fahren, wenn die üblichen Trails zu tiefen-nass sind
- aufgrund der tiefen Trails evtl. eher Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken und ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten (auf unserem Niveau halt)
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- Licht braucht man ab 8h eigentlich derzeit schon nicht mehr


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2014)

Liebe Mitflieger,

Aufgrund der aktuellen Gesamtsituation melde ich mich für morgen ab. Bin die Woche 2x derart nass geworden,- ich hab echt kein Bock mehr auf Matsch und putzen...!
Vielleicht gehts ja im Lauf der Woche etwas bergab mit den Temperaturen, dann könnte man mal über Iceriding reden


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2014)

fiel heute dann aus… 
Aber nächste Woche kommt der große Frost und dann wird alles gut!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

Naja, groß wird der Frost auch morgen ganz früh nicht sein, aber immerhin hat es bis dahin mal eine Weile nicht geregnet. Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren, um 7h von zu Hause aus wenn keiner mitkommt oder gerne mit einem Abstecher über die Endhalte Zacke, wenn sich einer meldet. Dann auch um 8h wenn's hilft. ;-)

In diesem Sinne nächster Termin Sonntag Montag, 19.1., 8 Uhr morgens (wenn sich jemand meldet)
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour über… wir müssen mal sehen, wo der Frost wohnt und wohin wir fahren, wenn die üblichen Trails zu tiefen-nass sind
- aufgrund der tiefen Trails evtl. eher Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken und ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten (auf unserem Niveau halt)
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- Licht braucht man ab 8h eigentlich derzeit schon nicht mehr


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

Wow! Dann 8h bei mir!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Januar 2014)

Yeah! I´d like to(o) matsch


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Termin Montag, 19.1., 8 Uhr morgens r



Der 19.01 ist Sonntag. Fahrt Ihr nun Sonntags oder Montags? Am Sonntag den 19.01. wäre ich dabei. Schreibt es bitte hier rein, dann komme ich morgen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Januar 2014)

High Nightfly.

Ja, wir fahren morgen,Sonntag 19.1.- das mit Montag ist ein Schreibfehler!

Allerdings ist Treffzeit auf 8 Uhr verschoben,- damit man auch sieht, in welches Schlammloch man fällt 

@Hockdrik Treffpunkt dann an der Zacke. Erinnere mich bitte daran, Dir das Handy zu geben!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

Das Handy? Ah, ja! 

SONNtag 19.1., 8 Uhr in der früh an der Zacke!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Januar 2014)

OK till then !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2014)

Weniger dreckige 30km/750hm/3.5h-Runde als gedacht.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Januar 2014)

Hat Spaß gemacht ! Meine Bremse quietscht nicht mehr. Habe Kupferpaste zwischen Kolben und Bremsbelägegeschmiert und die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe nachgezogen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Januar 2014)

Siehste 

@Nightfly.666 was wollte ich Dir nochmal schicken? Die Trophy, oder?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Januar 2014)

Genau!
Hier sind meine Links zum Alpencross:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transalp-warscheinlich-heckmair-route-tips.586235/page-3#post-9806979
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transsalp-tourbericht.595443/#post-9806953

und hier die Route zum Download:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.104671.html


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2014)

Und hier der Link zur Trailtrophy


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2014)

Ah, berfägd! Ihr seid super,- external brain 2.0!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Januar 2014)

Damen und Herren, hochgeschätzt! 

Anbetracht der Wetterlagenauslegung und der zu erwartenden Hardtaildichte erlasse ich folgendes zur Kenntnis:
Kommenden Sonntag 8 Uhr morgens Treffpunkt Haltestelle Zacke in Degerloch. Ungemütlich schnelle Forststraßenrennen werden unterbrochen von kräftezehrenden Technikübungen und diversen Diskussionen über andere Verkehrsmittel mit mehr als zwei Rädern. 
Anschließend werden alle glücklich sein und des Weges ziehen ihre Stahlrösser zu pflegen...

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## mzonq (22. Januar 2014)

Es könnte schon passieren, dass ich dabei bin. Bin jetzt wieder im Hängertraining


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Januar 2014)

Wir können auch jetzt fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)

reib das Salz ruhig in die Wunden… (->Kinderdienst!)

Alles andere finde ich ja auch super: Hardtaildichte, Forststraßenrennen, Technikübungen, glücklich sein, Stahlrösser pflegen… 
...nur die Wetterlagenauslegung ist halt schon eher ganz förchterlich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Januar 2014)

ach so, ich dachte, Du musst lange arbeiten und kannst darum nicht los...

Hat uns das Wetter bzw. dessen Vorhersage  je interessiert? Stimmt dich eh nie


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, die stimmt in letzter Zeit eher nicht so.
Arbeite zu Hause. Beim Kinderdienst.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Januar 2014)

Geil,- am Sonntag liegt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 80%. 
Dabei hab ich noch nichtmal die Hälfte meines angestrebten Monatspensums an km erreicht


----------



## mzonq (22. Januar 2014)

Na ihr macht mir Spass....ich will nicht laufend putzen. Können wir uns nicht zum Frühschoppen treffen oder zum brunchen ;D


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)

@mzonq: Man munkelt, dass Du jetzt ein Hardtail hast. 
Das muss man nicht putzen! Einfach vor der nächsten Fahrt kurz den Dreck aus der Kette bürsten und frisch ölen - fertig!

Viel wichtiger sind 'ne g'scheite Hose und Schuhe!


----------



## mzonq (22. Januar 2014)

He he he. Munkelt man das? Bezahlt isses schon wird aber erst am Mo oder Di ankommen. Vondaher Hardtaildichte minus eins. Bin gespannt was da mit dhl geliefert wird. Wir können ja ne Mittwochnachtrunde im Schurwald drehen ...  wenn es die Verpflichtungen erlauben.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Januar 2014)

Schurwald geht immer


----------



## mzonq (23. Januar 2014)

seht gut      dann meld ich mich mal kurzfristig wegen einem Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Januar 2014)

sollen wir auf Sa'morgen umstellen: 




Nightride am Mi'woch?


----------



## mzonq (23. Januar 2014)

SA geht bei mir nicht, ich helfe einem Kollegen beim Holzmachen aus....habe also auch Schlammkontakt.

MI Nightride? Warum nicht?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Januar 2014)

Sa. Morgen find ich gut. Mittwoch geht vermutlich dafür nicht. Das weiß ich aber erst am Mittwoch...
Sa. dann um 8? Wenns je dich nicht geht können wir ja immer noch So. sehen. Oder beides....

 Hochachtungsvoll


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2014)

Sa gut


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2014)

Wir müssen mal aufhören hier so viel rumzuchatten, is' voll unübersichtlich geworden! 

Daher kurze Standard-Durchsage: nächster Termin *Samstag*, 25.1., 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour mit etwas mehr Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken und ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten (auf unserem Niveau halt) und weniger Trails als normal, weil Trails gerad' tief
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- Samstag statt Sonntag wegen Wettervorhersage:






Bisher sind wir zu zweit, gegen 2-3 mehr wäre nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Julime79 (26. Januar 2014)

Würde gerne mal mit euch fahren, wenn ich darf? 
Bin aber nicht so schnell....40 km reichen mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. Januar 2014)

@Julime79: Du bist herzlich willkommen, beim nächsten Mal mitzukommen! 
Das nächste Mal wäre kommender Sonntag um 8h von Degerloch aus.
Ob das klappt, kannst Du 1-2 Tage vorher hier nachlesen.
Zum Thema "nicht so schnell", Anspruch an Kondition und Fahrtechnik usw. steht was im ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thread.
Mehr als 40km fahren wir selten, mehr als 500hm eigentlich immer. Ob wir die schnell fahren oder nicht ist sehr relativ.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2014)

Bin angesichts des Wetters noch unentschlossen, ob Samstag oder Sonntag, aber dennoch schon mal:

Nächster Termin *Samstag oder Sonntag*, 1. oder 2. Februar, 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour mit etwas mehr Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken und ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten (auf unserem Niveau halt) und weniger Trails als normal, weil Trails gerad' tief
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- Samstag statt Sonntag wegen Wettervorhersage:







Den Tag können wir ja auch noch davon abhängig machen, wer wann kann. Ich kann an beiden Tagen:


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2014)

Die Wikinger scheinen Dir mit ihren Wettervorhersagen gut zu gefallen?


----------



## mzonq (30. Januar 2014)

Wikinger? Da brauchen wir noch Hörner an unseren Helmen  

Ich kann nicht, ich bin über das Wochenende in Heidelberg, Geburtstag feiern.

Euch wünsch ich viel Matsch und Sonne!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Die Wikinger scheinen Dir mit ihren Wettervorhersagen gut zu gefallen?



ja, die anderen liegen auch immer daneben und die hier haben die hübschere Grafik Kommst Du mit? Immer laufen ist doch auch doof. So spät (8h) fahren wir im Sommer nicht. Und wir vermeiden so gut es irgendwie geht die tiefen kaputten Trails. Die Pump-Tracks bei Dir in der Gegend gehen gerade auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2014)

...naja, wenn die Grafik einigermaßen stimmt, dann scheint der Boden so langsam zu gefrieren. Dann darf auch mal wieder das bike in den Wald.

Sonntag geht voraussichtlich nicht, da wir vermutlich beim Bouldern sein werden. Und vorher Radfahren wäre der absolute Killer. Samstag evtl. aber auch da steht vielleicht Langlaufen im Schwarzwald auf dem Programm.

Ansonsten, stimmt 8:00 Uhr wäre durchaus mal zu schaffen, bin allerdings gerade nicht sonderlich fit auf dem Rad...


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> bin allerdings gerade nicht sonderlich fit auf dem Rad...



egal!

Leider war der Boden gestern Abend immer nur so halbgefroren.


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nächster Termin *Samstag oder Sonntag*, 1. oder 2. Februar, 8 Uhr morgens



*Konkretisierung:*

Nächster Termin *Samstag*, 1. Februar, 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour mit etwas mehr Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken und ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten (auf unserem Niveau halt) und weniger Trails als normal, weil Trails gerad' tief
- ca. 3-4 Stunden
- Samstag statt Sonntag wegen Wettervorhersage:


----------



## Nightfly.666 (31. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei morgen !


----------



## fbd1788 (31. Januar 2014)

Werds auch mal versuchen - auch wenn 8:00 am WE für mich recht hart ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

@guitarman-3000 kommt auch - wir wären zu viert!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich meld mich im Lauf des Abends,- oder bin einfach da  Kanns leider noch nicht fest zusagen...

Chaotische Grüße


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Januar 2014)

Alea acta,- usw...

Wenn nicht ein rosa Elephant heut Nacht meine Bremsleitungen anknabbert bin ich dabei!

Zustandsbericht aus dem Wald: Stellenweise oberflächlich gefroren, sonst bis zur Nabe Matsch! Vermutlich ist das morgen um 8e etwas besser, wir sollten also erst Trails surfen, dann Schotter heizen und zum Schluss über Gartenzwerge springen üben 

...und dann die Radpflege...blabla


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

Gartenzwerge?!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Januar 2014)

Na, irgend n Hindernis brauchste ja


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

Wir könnten @fbd1788 fragen. Oder @Julime79.


----------



## 4mate (31. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Gartenzwerge?!





guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Na, irgend n Hindernis brauchste ja


Im Ladys Only wurde genau das gerade heute schlüssig und logisch erklärt! 

Schubsezwerge


----------



## fbd1788 (31. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wir könnten @fbd1788 fragen. Oder @Julime79.



Wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

fbd1788 schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen?



Gar nicht! Das kann und muss man gar nicht verstehen. 
Der @guitarman-3000 hat manchmal einen sehr kuriosen Humor und wenn ich darauf eingehe, wird's nicht besser. 
Und ich wollte mal gucken, ob die @Julime79 reagiert und nicht doch mitkommt, wenn wir so relativ viele sind.

Freu' mich jedenfalls sehr, wenn Du morgen dabei bist! Ich schick Dir gleich noch'ne PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Im Ladys Only wurde genau das gerade heute schlüssig und logisch erklärt!
> Schubsezwerge



Wachsende Hindernisse und schubsende Wurzelzwerge... 
Das ist echt was für Fortgeschrittene. Glaube ich.


----------



## Freya (31. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann melde ich mich jetzt auch mal als "Hindernis" an und versuche die rote Zipfelmütze nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)




----------



## Nightfly.666 (31. Januar 2014)

Meine Bahn kommt um 8:04 in Degerloch an. Bis morgen !


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Februar 2014)

Zu fünft bis viert 40km und 850hm auf anfangs knusprigen, später sämigen Trails gefahren.
Dabei wurde ein Schaltwerk den Schubsezwergen und Wurzeltrollen geopfert.


----------



## Athabaske (2. Februar 2014)

...ein großes Opfer für das bisschen vorrübergehenden Frost?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Februar 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 9.2., 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour mit etwas mehr Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken-Anteil als sonst und dafür ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten
   (auf unserem Niveau halt)
- also weniger Trails als sonst, weil die Trails gerad' tief und empfindlich sind
- diesmal eher nur knappe 3h unterwegs


----------



## Freya (7. Februar 2014)

Hey 
Ich komm zu den "Technik-Geschichten" dazu, weil ich so das Auto stehenlassen kann
Wir können dann einfach kurzfristig noch kommunizieren, wann ihr ungefähr dort sein wollt.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2014)

Prima! Ich denke, wir sind so um 9h bei den "Technik-Geschichten".


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Februar 2014)

Dabei


----------



## jazzist (8. Februar 2014)

Voraussichtlich dabei. Entweder Bäcker oder dann um kurz nach acht an der Haltestelle


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2014)




----------



## stengele (9. Februar 2014)

Moin, konnte nicht mehr schlafen und würde als "neuer" auch mal bei euch vorbei schauen, wenn`s ok ist. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Februar 2014)

High Stengele.

Klar ist das ok! Sehr gerne....
Bis nachher dann


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2014)

Neuer Rekord: gemütliche Sonnmorgen-Runde zu sechst! 
Ansonsten 38km, 760hm, gut 3h unterwegs


----------



## ealberto (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Hockdrik und Leute!!

Ich habe gesehen, dass ihr heute früh gefahren seid. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit euch die nächte Wocheende fahren kann. 

Vielen dank für alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2014)

nur mal so zum Thema Radball und Radbeherrschung:


----------



## stengele (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich nochmal für die nette Tour heute Morgen bedanken. 
@Hockdrik: Das mit dem Radball hat es dir wohl angetan.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2014)

stengele schrieb:


> @Hockdrik: Das mit dem Radball hat es dir wohl angetan.



Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mal wieder dabei bist! 
Zum  Thema Radball: ja, wollte halt schon wissen, wieso einer auf so einem CrossCountry-Hobel so völlig unbeirrt mithält und dann Drops fährt, für die ich mir ein Fully kaufen will.


----------



## ealberto (10. Februar 2014)

Radball!
Unglaubich!! Ich bin neidisch auf die Beherrschung von diesen Radfahreren. Ich verstehe nicht, wie sie es tun können.


----------



## stengele (10. Februar 2014)

ealberto schrieb:


> Radball!
> Unglaubich!! Ich bin neidisch auf die Beherrschung von diesen Radfahreren. Ich verstehe nicht, wie sie es tun können.


 
Ganz einfach:Üben üben üben...
Wer es mal in Live sehen möchte kann ruhig mal vorbei kommen: http://rkvdenkendorf.de/redaxo4_1_0/index.php?article_id=362


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 1*6*.2., 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour mit etwas mehr Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken-Anteil als sonst und dafür ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten
- also weniger Trails als sonst, weil die Trails gerad' tief und empfindlich sind

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Februar 2014)

Meinereiner


----------



## fbd1788 (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn es euch nicht zu sehr stört nach den Trails auf mich zu warten dann bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Februar 2014)

Leider 2mal Ausfall seitens dem Gitarrenmann und mir.
Bisschen zu viel Schnodder in der Nase und Schmodder auf den Wegen.
Doofe Mischung irgendwie.

Viel Spaß allen anderen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 23.2., 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour mit etwas mehr Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken-Anteil als sonst und dafür ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten
- also weniger Trails als sonst, weil die Trails gerad' tief und verwundbar sind

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Freya (19. Februar 2014)

Ich will mit! 
Meld mich aber Sa Abend nochmal kurz, wo ich einsteige. Bis dahin lass ichs mir nämlich im Südschwarzwald gutgehen...


----------



## mzonq (20. Februar 2014)

weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe, da ich am DI in Urlaub fliege und ich evtl noch ein paar Sachen für die Arbeit erledigen muß


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe, da ich am DI in Urlaub fliege und ich evtl noch ein paar Sachen für die Arbeit erledigen muß



gerade wenn Du in den Urlaub fliegst, musst Du vorher noch ein bisschen Ausgleichssport betreiben 
Wäre schön, wenn es klappt!


----------



## Athabaske (20. Februar 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe, da ich am DI in Urlaub fliege und ich evtl noch ein paar Sachen für die Arbeit erledigen muß


...kein Problem, schicke mir die Tickets, dann hast Du Zeit, Adresse bei Wunsch per PN...


----------



## ealberto (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe schon gesehen, dass keine Round dei lezte Sonntag früh hatte. Ich habe viele Lust, fahrrad zu fahren, aber trotzem glaube ich, dass ich  leider diese Wochenende aus dem Land fliegen muss. Dann werde ich etwas sagen. 
Übrigens, ich suche mich ein altes Fahrrad, um aus der Stadt zu bewegen. Hat jemand eins zu schenken?

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (20. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...kein Problem, schicke mir die Tickets, dann hast Du Zeit, Adresse bei Wunsch per PN...


 
Nö nö nö  Ihr bleibt schön hier im Schmodder und ich mach diesen  und fahr auf La Palma die Trails...die scheinen schön trocken zu sein  Freeride, Baby, Freeride !!!

Aber ich versuch dann mal von meinem altertümlichen Handy ein paar Bilder zu schicken...so als Neidschürer


----------



## Alex1982 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Würde mich gerne mal euch anschließen. Muss aber dazu sagen das ich aus Lubu komme und noch recht frisch im mtb bereich. Konditionell müsste es passen, von der Kleidung irgendwekche speziellen Anforderungen?
Wie lange geht die Tour und mitm Auto parken?
Viele doofe Fragen aber wie gesagt bin noch Frischling


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo Alex,

wir fahren 3-4 Stunden, 30-40km, um die 800hm und Du bist herzlich willkommen.
Ob das konditionell für Dich passt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Manchen ist es zu lahm, anderen zu flott.

Kleidung? Das ist echt mal'ne kuriose Frage. 
Zieh halt an, was Du normalerweise bei den Wetterverhältnissen auch anziehen würdest. Manchmal ist jemand mit Protektoren dabei, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein und ist eher eine persönliche Sache. Lycra oder Baggy - alles geht. Die Style-Polizei fährt jedenfalls nicht mit.

Parken kann man dort eigentlich überall, besonders bequem (Platz) ist es auf dem Parkplatz vom Jugendhaus (Obere Weinsteige 9, 70597 Stuttgart, Einfahrt zum Parkplatz liegt die Weinsteige stadtaus- und aufwärts fahrend auf der rechten Seite vor dem Jugendhaus).

Zum Thema Frischling, Kondition usw. würde ich gerne auf den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread verweisen, insbesondere:


> Am wichtigsten ist aus meiner Sicht aber, dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert. Das hält dann wirklich die anderen auf. Wenn man - zumal auf unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, ist das gar kein Problem.



Wichtig wäre halt noch, dass wir recht pünktlich losfahren und nicht warten müssen, ob noch jemand kommt oder vielleicht doch nicht mehr kommt.

Besten Gruß und bis Sonntag!
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2014)

Wetter wird jedenfalls recht spektakulär: bei unter Null losfahren, bei über 10°C nach Hause rollen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Februar 2014)

So, folks,- Arbeitspensum erfüllt, Gesundheit ausreichend wiederhergestellt und Wetteraussichten bombenmäßig!

Was sagt uns das? 

Riiiischdisch! Der Guitarman startet morgen 

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Februar 2014)

@mzonq wie schauts aus? Freeride yer f*#+ing hardtail- bike?


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2014)

Wetter mag ja bombig sein, aber die Trails sind eher Wasserbomben derzeit. Hatte heute bestimmt gut 2.5 kg Schlamm und Schmodder auf dem Rahmen eingesammelt, hinzu die Kruste auf Beinen, Hintern und Rucksack. Das alles bei Sonnenschein und zarten 6° C, bin gespannt ob die Waschmaschine das bewältigt...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Februar 2014)

...ist kein Ponyhof


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2014)

...nicht?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wetter mag ja bombig sein, aber die Trails sind eher Wasserbomben derzeit. Hatte heute bestimmt gut 2.5 kg Schlamm und Schmodder auf dem Rahmen eingesammelt, hinzu die Kruste auf Beinen, Hintern und Rucksack. Das alles bei Sonnenschein und zarten 6° C, bin gespannt ob die Waschmaschine das bewältigt...




- Du warst wahrscheinlich auf den falschen Trails unterwegs  
- und/oder nur auf Nordhängen 
- ein Tag Sonne macht ja auch noch keinen Staub, aber morgen ist alles gaaanz trocken, versprochen
-> und wenn nicht: wir fahren gerade eh eher unser Winterprogramm mit weniger Naturtrails
- kommste mit?

-----------------------------------//-------------------------------------------

Was die Waschmaschine angeht: bist Du verrückt geworden???
Das spritzt man solange es noch nass ist im angezogenen Zustand mit dem Gartenschlauch auf der Straße ab.
Und dann selbstverständlich alles schön in den Rinnstein spülen, damit man keine Kehrwochen-Anstandsregeln verletzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2014)

...wird nichts morgen, das wäre zu knapp fürs Mittagsevent. Am Montag hinterlasse ich dann Staubwolken...


----------



## mzonq (22. Februar 2014)

Hellooooooo Baby!!!!!!

Bei mir wirds nix, you have to ride yer fu&%&%/?=g Hardtail yerself.

.... sitz gerade am Arbeitsrechner und muß das wahrscheinlich auch morgen früh machen.
Warum gibt es so Streß eigentlich immer vor dem Urlaub??
War gestern im Wald und es war so was von schlammig, das geht gaaaar nicht

BTW: mein Hardtail hatte einen Unfall.  OK OK, ich war auch peripher involviert und draufgesessen, aber wer kann denn schon ahnen, dass das Ding soooo leicht auf die Hinterbeine steigt -  und denn Fahrer abschmeißt und den Sattel zertrümmert - in der Tiefgarage - nachts um 23:00 Uhr - beim Techniktraining - mit Crocs - ohne Helm. Ich glaub ich spinn   . Sch... SQ Labs. Das ist mir mit billigen Sätteln noch nie passiert......hat einer Ahnung wir man das Sattelgestänge wieder in die Nase und Halterungen am eigentlichen Sattel bringt, OHNE den Käse vollends zu zerstören?? 
Auf jeden Fall was, worum ich mich nach La Palma kümmern muß...ich hoffe nur mein blauer Hintern fällt nicht so auf am Strand  

Bis in drei Wochen


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2014)

...und ich muss mir anhören ich wäre Ponyhoffan und auf den falsche Trails unterwegs...

Das Angebot mit den Tickets steht, mein Hintern ist zumindest nicht blau.


----------



## Freya (23. Februar 2014)

Ich muss leider wieder absagen  Die Erkältung hat mich im Griff...
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Februar 2014)

Mit weniger Leuten als gedacht die Chance genutzt und eine große Explorations-Runde gefahren (900hm auf 45km in 4h), mit ein paar Irrwegen aber auch richtig guten, neuen Trail-Schätzchen. Bodenverhältnisse von erschreckend tief bis überraschend gut, je nach Hanglage, Wasserläufen und Bodenart.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Februar 2014)

Schöne Runde mit Kaiserwetter!

Witzig, wie die Höhenmeter immer so zusammenkommen...

Wenn man sich die Lage der Strecke so anschaut könnten wir bei gleicher Strecke auch mal den Schönbuch oder den Schurwald rocken 

Schönen Sonntag Euch allen (auch Richtung Palme...)!


----------



## Mofeu (1. März 2014)

Fahrt ihr morgen früh auch? Soll ja glaub ich sogar trocken sein


----------



## Hockdrik (1. März 2014)

Mofeu schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr morgen früh auch? Soll ja glaub ich sogar trocken sein



yep!  nächster Termin Sonntag, 2.3., 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour mit etwas mehr Forstautobahnen-Transfer-Strecken-Anteil als im Sommer und dafür vielleicht ein bisschen Technik-Geschichten
- also weniger Trails als sonst, weil die Trails gerad' tief und kaputt sind


----------



## Freya (1. März 2014)

Ich bin dabei 
Auch wenn meine von gestern vermatschten Klamotten gerade erst wieder trocken sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. März 2014)

Freya schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei
> Auch wenn meine von gestern vermatschten Klamotten gerade erst wieder trocken sind



Prima, waschen lohnt sich gerade eh nicht!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. März 2014)

Einmal die Woche muß reichen,- für Rad, Klamotten UND Fahrer


----------



## jazzist (2. März 2014)

ich komme!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. März 2014)

Yeah! Rock n Roll baby!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. März 2014)

Heute schöne, lange, gar nicht soo schlammige Runde zu fünft.

Die folgenden Werte scheinen etwas großzügig zu sein, die anderen hatten etwas weniger "auf dem Tacho", 
aber es war so oder so eine für unsere Verhältnisse große Runde (Mitfahrer und Kilometer).

60km, 1.100hm, gut 5h unterwegs mit einigen kurzen Pausen, z.B. hier:


----------



## Freya (2. März 2014)

Stimmt! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mofeu (2. März 2014)

War echt sehr schön


----------



## Hockdrik (7. März 2014)

nächster Termin Sonntag, 9.3., *7 Uhr morgens**
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Rundtour mit so viel Trail-Anteil wie möglich (abhängig davon, wie trocken die Trails jetzt wieder sind)

*hell ist es ja um 7 Uhr schon länger wieder und der Wald ist ab 8h jetzt doch schon merklicher voller als in den letzten Monaten, da ist es gut, wenn man schon etwas Land gewonnen hat. Und: Umstellung auf 7 Uhr erst zur Zeitumstellung ist nur doppelt hart, also machen wir es jetzt.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. März 2014)

Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, fällt's morgen aus und ich drehe eine Runde mit meinem Sohnemann.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2014)

Es tut sich was: Grüne Ministerin hinterfragt Sinn der 2-Meter-Regel 
-> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157


----------



## mzonq (14. März 2014)

Anybody home?

Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. März 2014)

na, wenn Du Dich ankündigst uns Audienz zu geben können wir ja gar nicht anderst... Auch wenns bei mir zeitlich sehr eng ist diesen Sonntag. Und da bin ich glaub nicht der einzige. 
Am besten erstmal treffen, dann sehen wir, wer wie lange kann. 
Ergo: Sonntag 7.00 Uhr in Degerloch, Frühsport ahoi


----------



## Hockdrik (14. März 2014)

Bei mir nur ein 7-8h Sprint (hoher Besuch daheim), aber dafür wäre ich sehr zu haben, schön Kaltstart frisch aus dem Bett, 1h Vollgas, danach lasse ich Euch mit Euren sauren Beinen allein und gehe Brötchen holen.


----------



## Athabaske (15. März 2014)

Schwiegermutter?

Bin am Sonntag zum Trailscouten in der Pfalz.

Mann, waren die Schurwoodtrails gestern staubig...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. März 2014)

ich fahr mich ja eh warm 

Mister J: Kannst auch gern mal Bescheid geben, wenn Du den S- Wald rockst... In Ermangelung eines Mitfahrers bin ich gestern nämlich dumm zuhause rumgesessen


----------



## Hockdrik (15. März 2014)

@mzonq: dabei oder nicht dabei? 
Da muss ich nämmich dann ein weniger schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn ich mich nach einer Stunde ausklinke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (15. März 2014)

dabei!  schlechtes gewissen?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. März 2014)

...weil ich sonst vermutlich allein weitergurken würde 

War grad rennradelig im Mahden-/ Krummbachtal,- sieht aufgeräumt (und ausgeräumt!) aus,- und nicht zu nass bisher


----------



## jazzist (15. März 2014)

klar, zum Sprint komme ich auch. Ich versuche schneller als die Bahn zu sein, kann's aber nicht verprechen ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (16. März 2014)

Von 7-9 Uhr, früh und kurz, mehr Sektions-Training als Tour, aber auch schön und bis 9h wunderbar leer im Wald, dabei 480hm auf 15km in 2h zusammengestolpert, die anderen sind noch ein bisschen weiter gerollt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. März 2014)

Der eine andere hat noch knapp auf 1000 erhöht, sein Tretlager geschrottet und freut sich gerade des Lebens 
























nicht!


----------



## fbd1788 (16. März 2014)

Wie passiert sowas? Zu viel Kraft in den Beinen?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. März 2014)

Falls Du die Hm meinst: nee, zu wenig.
Und falls Du das Tretlager meinst: ist n MTB, kein Stadtrad


----------



## Athabaske (16. März 2014)

....hmmm, 4,5 h Pfälzer Sandboden sind irgendwie, wie soll ich es sagen? Nicht kompatibel mit meiner Form.

Aber es ist mittlerweile fast ein bisschen wie heimkommen - das Familiengruppen-Wochenende kann kommen.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2014)

nächster Termin Sonntag, 2*3*.3., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
- wir sind eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich

Da das Wetter für Samstag gar nicht gut aussieht, kann es sein, dass wir am Sonntag die nassen/tiefen Trails meiden, um diese zu schonen. Dann wird das Ganze etwas Forstautobahnen-lastiger und wir bauen vielleicht einen kleinen Technik-Teil bei der Uni Vaihingen ein.
Wenn es sonntagfrüh schütten sollte, kann die Tour auch mal kurzfristig ausfallen. Bei leichtem Niesel wird gefahren.

Wer Lust hat, mitzukommen, bitte kurz ankündigen, denn wenn sich keiner ankündigt, fahren die 2-3 Leute, die "immer" fahren evtl. auch ohne weitere Info und ohne Umweg über Degerloch direkt in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. März 2014)

-> dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. März 2014)

Servus Freunde des (un-) gepflegten Zweiradsports 

Wer kommt denn morgen Früh noch so zum Schlammcatchen? Oder habt Ihr alle schon die Sommerklammotten rausgeholt?

Schönen Samstag noch...


----------



## Freya (22. März 2014)

Meine heutige (etwas entfernte) Abendgestaltung wird es sicher nicht zulassen, morgen so früh aufzustehen und dann auch noch so fit zu sein, 3-4 h mit euch mitzuhalten...
Also: Viel Spaß beim Schlammcatchen & trotzdem: bis morgen


----------



## jazzist (22. März 2014)

Sofern es nicht mega regnet catche ich mit.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2014)

dabeidabeiregneteherstwennwirzurücksindsorichtigundheutewaresjaauchnichtganzsodurchnässendwiebefürchtetvondaherallesgut


----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2014)

Gestern sehr schöne und ungewöhnlich lange Runde zu dritt: 50km, 1.300hm, 5h unterwegs.
Dank Jazzist waren viele neue Trails dabei, die Wege halbwegs trocken und trotz Vorhersage hatten wir auch keinen Regen während der Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. März 2014)

nächster Termin Sonntag, 30.3., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen

Wer Lust hat, mitzukommen, bitte kurz ankündigen, denn wenn sich keiner ankündigt, fahren die 2-3 Leute, die "immer" fahren evtl. auch ohne weitere Info und ohne Umweg über Degerloch direkt in den Wald und es wär ja schad' wenn Ihr schon mal um 7h da steht und wir nicht zusammen fahren können, gell?! 

Hockdrik

P.S.: die Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen und nein, die ändert nix an dem 7 Uhr Startzeitpunkt. Ist doppelt hart, ich weiß, lohnt sich aber! Und Licht hat's trotzdem auch schon genug!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. März 2014)

scheiß auf die Sommerzeit,- die ist eh nicht real...!

Ich bin am Start!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. März 2014)

Ich bin am Sa im Bikepark Albstadt. Hat einer Bock mitzukommen? Kann allerdings niemanden im Auto mitnehmen, da ich heute in Balingen übernachte und morgen in Tübingen.


----------



## Athabaske (29. März 2014)

Start bei gefühlten 6:00 Uhr?

Könntet Ihr nicht, um ein Zeichen zu setzen, auf diese blöde Sommerzeit verzichten?

Werde wohl als etwas späteres Vögelchen an der Bikerschlucht Enduromässig Abfahrten mit Gegenanstiegen üben, nachdem ich da heute mit meiner Mittleren runtergerollt bin...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. März 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr nicht, um ein Zeichen zu setzen, auf diese blöde Sommerzeit verzichten?



Warum sollten wir das tun? Oder würdest Du dann kommen?

Wenn wir bei gefühlten 7h fahren kommen auch nicht mehr und wenn wir bei gefühlten 8h fahren auch nur bedingt.

Wenn DU jetzt aber fest zusagst, dass DU morgen um gefühlte 7h oder meinetwegen auch 8h am Treffpunkt bist, würde ich für DICH eine Ausnahme machen und die Tour so legen, dass wir dann wieder am Treffpunkt vorbeikommen und Dich mitnehmen.

Deal? 

Noch ein Grund, den Zeitpunkt nicht aufzuweichen: Gerade jetzt wo es im Wald wieder voller wird, lohnt es sich, früh zu fahren und den Massen zuvor zu kommen.

Danach geht's morgen zu den Massen in die Schleyerhalle.
Kommt dahin jemand mit? -> http://www.sparkassen-mountainbike-festival.de/home/


----------



## Athabaske (29. März 2014)

Bleibe im Schurwoodforrest und werde ab und an die Transporte für den Sheriff von Notimhang überfallen.

Bitte kein Ausnahmen für mich, Auto umbauen und früh aufstehen - dann lieber eine heiße Ligrettorunde am Abend...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. März 2014)

Wer oder was ist ein Ligretto?
Ich kenne Libretto und Livorno, aber Ligretto?


----------



## Freya (29. März 2014)

Ligretto ist ein tolles Spiel, bei dem es um Schnelligkeit geht. Kurz gesagt: Der *frühe Vogel* fängt den Wurm! 

In diesem Sinne werde ich mich mal bemühen, morgen früh auch dabei zu sein...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. März 2014)

jo, liebe Gemeinde!

Morgen wird´s hart! Aber wir sind härter!!

Ich hab im Vorbeifahren heut n Paar neue Sachen im K- Tal gesichtet,- da sollte man mal schauen gehen. Und staubig wirds 

Bis nachher


----------



## Athabaske (30. März 2014)

...ist der erste schon wach und rüstet sich für den Tag?

Gehe jetzt mal zur Ruhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. März 2014)

der erste ist...

go, Birds, go!


----------



## jazzist (30. März 2014)

Komme mit der Bahn


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. März 2014)

Mist, da ist dann wohl etwas ziemlich schief gelaufen.
Sorry, wir sind etwa 5 nach losgefahren. Hoffentlich hattest Du trotzdem noch ne schöne Runde!?


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2014)

Schöne Standard Runde mit Extra Höhenmetern ohne viel Pausen macht: knapp 33km, gute 1.000hm, 2h50min unterwegs 

@jazzist: sorry, aber ich hatte eigentlich um 6.45h oder so noch mal kurz in's Forum geschaut, da war Dein Beitrag für mich nicht zu sehen, aber ich hatte den von Gitarrenmann vorher auch nicht in der Ansicht (seit wann kann das Forum Beiträge "verstecken" - neue Funktion? warum?).


----------



## Hockdrik (4. April 2014)

nächster Termin Sonntag, 6.4., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wenn jemand Lust hat, mitzukommen, bitte bescheid geben, weil wenn keiner dabei ist, verabrede ich mich anderweitig.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. April 2014)

ich kann glaub nicht...


----------



## mzonq (5. April 2014)

ich kann auch nicht..bin in HD und betreibe Wundpflege


----------



## ealberto (5. April 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neue und morgen möchte ich mit euch fahrrad fahren! Oben in Degerloch kann ich um 07.30 Uhr stehen, weil ich nur ab 07.00 mit Zacke U10 nehmen muss. Vor 07.00 Uhr gibt es keine Fahrradbeförderung.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. April 2014)

Wie wärs, wenn Du mit dem Rad den Berg hoch fährst? Ist billiger, dauert genauso lange und je nach Wohnort sparst Du Dir die Anfahrt zum Marienplatz (nur da werden Räder aufgeladen!)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. April 2014)

@ealberto:
Ist tatsächlich eine gute Frage, warum Du die Zacke nehmen willst. Auf der Tour liegen noch einige Anstiege mehr.

Wie auch immer: wenn Du die Zacke um 7h nimmst, kommst Du spätestens um 7.15h oben an.
Wenn wir uns also auf 7.15h einigen können und Du der einzige bist, der mitfährt, mache ich gerne eine Ausnahme, damit wir uns mal kennenlernen, OK?

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## ealberto (5. April 2014)

Hallo 
ook, dann  nehme ich U-10 um 07.00 Uhr in Mairent platz und ich steige letzte Haltestelle aus. Wie ich neue bin, ich muss sagen, dass ich vielleicht nicht so viel fit bin, ich weiss es nicht, wie ihr schnell fahrt, aber kein problem, wenn ich müde bin, komme ich allein mit S-Bahn oder U-Bahn in der Nähe züruck. Ich will nicht, lästig sein.

Bis morgen!


----------



## ealberto (5. April 2014)

Ahh so! , jeztz verstehe ich, ich weiss nicht, wie ich zu der End Haltestelle kommen kann, weil ich das Gebiet nicht kenne, und wohne in der Nähe Marient Plat. Deswegen nehmen ich U 10. jeje

Ok bis bald!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. April 2014)

@ealberto:
- mit "U10" meinst Du die Zacke (wird so genannt, weil es eine Zahnradbahn ist), oder? Weil eine "U10" gibt es sonst nicht.

Das ist die Zacke mit dem Fahrrad-Anhänger vorne (und das steht tatsächlich eine "10" dran, ist mir nie aufgefallen):






- die Zacke ist jedenfalls auch die beste Möglichkeit, um vom Marienplatz zum Treffpunkt zu kommen (außer mit dem Fahrrad)
- Du steigst einfach an der Endhaltestation, also der letzten Station der Zacke aus (früher darf man sein Rad eh nicht runter nehmen)

Zum Treffpunkt und zum Thema Fitness gab's kürzlich diese Info:


> - Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
> - Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
> - 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> - eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
> ...



Jedenfalls bist Du nicht lästig!
Ich freu mich, wenn ich Dir ein bisschen was von Stuttgart zeigen kann und ob es vom Fahren her passt, sehen wir dann.

Bis morgen!


----------



## ealberto (5. April 2014)

Natürlich, das ist der 10, aber ich habe "U10" gesagt, jaaa, es egal, jeje. Tut mir Leid, mein Deutsch ist nicht so viel gut, jeje. 
 Also, vielen dank für die folgendes Auskunft.

_Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)_
_- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"_
_- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm_
_- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen_
_- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert_
_- ansonsten ist aber jeder herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen_
_- wir sind eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich_


Ich habe schon gelesen aber ich habe nicht alle vrestanden. Deutsch ist schwierig, jeje., egaaal,  Also, morgen sehen wir uns, ok!! 

Bis dann.
Danke, Grüssen!!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (5. April 2014)

ich würde auch noch gerne mitfahren (1.mal)
seit ihr noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. April 2014)

Dabei!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (5. April 2014)

also 07:00. oder?

ist das ende der tour im tal oder oben, ich komm aus ludwigsburg und würde sonst auch unten parken.


----------



## ealberto (5. April 2014)

Also, weisst jemand, ob ich etwas brauche(zum beispiel ein Fahrradschloss ), um meine Fahrrad in der Zacke zu ansteigen??????

ich bin ca. 07.15 Uhr


----------



## MarcoRastlos (5. April 2014)

ok.07:15


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. April 2014)

Du brauchst Geld für den Fahrschein. Sonst nur Dein Rad, etwas zu essen und/ oder zu trinken für die Tour und vielleicht ein Paar Regensachen...
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Wie gern würde ich mitfahren


----------



## ealberto (5. April 2014)

Okk, ich habe schon etwas zu essen und zu trinken gewusst,es ist klar, jejejeje, ook. Ich glaube, morgen keine Regen, villeicht haben wir Glück! 

Danke für alle!

Grüsse alle!!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (5. April 2014)

fahrt ihr mitm hardtail oder fully. ich wär jetzt mitm fully eingeschlagen. nicht das ich euch nur hinterherhechle.
sonst pack ich auch das hardtail ein.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. April 2014)

Ihr habt aber viele Fragen! 

Ich versuch's mal mit Antworten:
- Tour endet für mich oben in Degerloch und für Euch wo Ihr wollt, aber parken würde ich schon oben in Degerloch, sonst musst Du ja noch früher aufstehen etc.
- Schloss in der Zacke ist nicht nötig und ich würde bei der Tour auch kein Schloss im Rucksack haben wollen
- ich fahre mit'nem Hardtail, ist aber eher kein CrossCountry-Race-Bike
- ob Ihr ein Fully oder ein Hardtail mitbringen solltet, kann ich schwer beurteilen
- ich mein, wir fahren morgen zu dritt und kennen uns nicht, schwer zu sagen, wie wir fahren werden, oder?
- zudem müsste ich das Fully, das Hardtail, Kondition und Fahrtechnik kennen und das will ich gar nicht, zumal dann auch noch alles relativ ist, daher mein Tipp: mitbringen, worauf man sich bergab auch noch wohl fühlt, wenn es mal ein bisschen ruppiger wird, denn ich warte lieber auf jemanden, der den Berg etwas langsamer hochfährt als auf jemanden, der sich um einen Baum gewickelt hat
- wenn wir eine der normalen Tour-Varianten fahren, kommen wir auf gut 800hm und haben ein paar schöne Trails dabei. Wer sich regelmäßig in Bikeparks rumtreibt, wird sich etwas unterfordert fühlen, aber trotzdem Spaß haben, wer immer nur Forstautobahn fährt, wird ab und zu schieben.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2014)

Super Runde zu dritt! Immer wieder schön, wenn auch neuen Mitfahrern "unsere Trails" gefallen.
Am Ende hatten wir laut meinen Daten knapp 35km und knapp 1.000hm zusammen und waren gut 4 Stunden unterwegs.
Trails waren feucht, aber nicht nass, das bisschen Regen hat der trockene Boden schnell wieder aufgesogen.

@MARCOMASSLOS und @ealberto: vielen Dank fürs Mitfahren - hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (6. April 2014)

kann ich nur bestätigen, war ne super runde. allerdings zeigt mein höhenmeter 1140hm an. evtl hab ich nen faktor 1,14
wegen meinem fitnesslevel drin  bin ganz schön platt.
hoffentlich klappts bald noch mal
.
.
.
und vielen dank fürs guiding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ealberto (7. April 2014)

ich soll sagen: für mich war es sehr toll und wunderbar!!!jeje. Danke beider (*Hockdrik** und MARCOMASSLOS).  *
Auch soll ich euch sagen, danke für eure Geduld und eure gutes Tipps, jeje.  Ich bin langsamer als euch gefahren, aber ich habe von "den besten Bikers" gelernt.Das war eine gute Erfahrung für mich, jeje.
Endlich etwa 1000 hm , es ist gut. 
Also, ich hoffe mehr von Ihnen, zu lernen. 

Viel spass und schone Woche!!!. 

Bis bald!

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/marcomasslos.28010/*


----------



## MarcoRastlos (7. April 2014)

ealberto schrieb:


> Viel spass und schone Woche!!!.
> 
> Bis bald!



schaum mal in deine unterhaltung...
bzw....gib mir mal deine emailadresse
gruß
marco


----------



## Hockdrik (10. April 2014)

nächster Termin Sonntag, 13.4., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass wir diesmal eine Runde Richtung Kaltental, Uni, Mahdental, Krummbachtal und zurück fahren

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben!


----------



## ealberto (11. April 2014)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> schaum mal in deine unterhaltung...
> bzw....gib mir mal deine emailadresse
> gruß
> marco



Hallo Marco,
Das ist meine E-Mailadresse: [email protected]

Danke für Alles. 

Chao!!!


----------



## ealberto (11. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> nächster Termin Sonntag, 13.4., 7 Uhr morgens
> - Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
> - Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
> - 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...



Hallo Hockdric, 
es klingt gut. Ich weiss es nicht, ob ich fahren kann. Gestern war ich sehr krank. Ich habe Hexenschuss, vielleicht am Sonnstag geht es mir gut.
Übrigens, das ist eine neue Runde. Denkst du, dass ich es fahren könnte. (Klar, wenn ich bin nicht krank, jeje)


Also.
Tschus!!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2014)

Die Runde ist von der Schwierigkeit und Länge wie die andere, also kein Problem für Dich!
Hendrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. April 2014)

und, wer wird morgen Staub aufwirbeln? Ich werde Euch zumindest mental begleiten


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2014)

icke


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2014)

Marco ist auch dabei, wir fahren morgen eine kurze, knackige 3 Stunden Runde von 7 Uhr bis 10 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (12. April 2014)

icke ooch


----------



## ealberto (12. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

Endlich bleibe ich zu Hause.

Marcos danke für deinen Kontak. 

Viel spass!! 

Bis nächste Mal!!


----------



## Freya (13. April 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Ich komme spontan auch dazu!

Bis gleich...


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2014)

Sehr schöne Runde zu dritt, wunderbares Wetter, tolle Luft, perfekte Trails, schöne Aussichten, ordentliche 850hm auf 28km, 3h unterwegs, davon einmal Schlauch wechseln (war ein richtig deftiger Snakebite mit 2 Schlitzen, statt nur Löchern, eingefangen auf dem unteren Teil des Swinger-Trails).




@guitarman-3000: auf der Toby-Gedächtnis-Strecke gibt es nicht nur den Ast (der ist zu hoch für mich), sondern auch noch eine Art Stufe kurz nach dem Ast und kurz vor den Baumstümpfen des Vergessens. Die war mir neu. Vielleicht war die Dir auch neu?


----------



## MarcoRastlos (13. April 2014)

Snakebites? Ich hab doch gesagt das ich Tomaten auf den Augen hab. Ich fands auch wieder klasse. Danke und bis bald


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. April 2014)

Kommt denn morgen jemand mit im Wald Ostereier suchen? Ich hab gehört, daß die auf den schmalsten der schmalen Pfaden liegen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. April 2014)

Sorry, kann morgen nicht.


----------



## Freya (18. April 2014)

Ich bin morgen im Schwarzwald auf der Ostereiersuche...
Viel Erfolg dir


----------



## mzonq (18. April 2014)

Servus,
Samstag wird schwierig. Wegen Family und Winterreifen wechseln und Garten und so..... Wenn dann spontan. Müssen wir telefonisch machen.
M.


----------



## mzonq (18. April 2014)

Ach übrigens.....habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen neuen Sattel von SQLab bekommen. Nachdem es meinen ja zurspratzt hatte. Ohne Probleme!  Kann man kaufen die Teile, die scheinen echt kulant zu sein.
M.


----------



## Athabaske (18. April 2014)

Vermutlich Familientour bei Wissembourg am Sonntag...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. April 2014)

Allright,- ich bin dann auch raus für morgen


----------



## LouisLouis (24. April 2014)

Wie sieht es bei euch diesen Sonntag (27.4.) mit der Morgenrunde aus (das Wetter soll ja eher bescheiden werden) ?
Ich wäre dieses Mal - auch bei schlechtem Wetter- dabei.
Grüße,

Louis


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2014)

Hallo Louis,

wir sind noch ein bisschen unentschlossen, u.a. aufgrund des Wetters.
Lass uns das noch mal bis morgen oder Samstag beobachten und dann sehen wir weiter.
Es gibt auf jeden Fall hier eine kurze Ansage, wie und was wir machen.

Herzlichen Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2014)

Heute steht ein Stuttgarter Bild bei mtb-news.de zur Wahl als Foto des Tages: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1610126
Durch liken=gelben Stern anklicken, kann man es wählen.

Hier die Übersicht aller Bilder, die heute zur Wahl stehen:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## MarcoRastlos (25. April 2014)

super. schade das ich da noch nicht dabei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2014)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> super. schade das ich da noch nicht dabei war.



Wärest Du denn Sonntag dabei? Wir sind noch unentschlossen wegen des Wetters. 
Wenn das Wetter passt, würden wir evtl. eine größere Runde Richtung Schurwald fahren.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (25. April 2014)

ich helfe morgen den ganzen einem freund beim renovieren.
muss mal schauen was meine kleine familie dazu meint wenn ich sonntag wieder weg bin.
lust hab ich schon. wie ist die startzeit und fahrtdauer geplant?

dort könnte ich euch auch zwei super trails zeigen


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2014)

Also ich bin leider für diesen Sonntag raus: 
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit plus ausnahmsweise Konkurrenz-Termin mit der Familie am Sonntagvormittag :-/
Soll aber nicht heißen, dass sich nicht andere um 7 Uhr in Degerloch treffen können. ;-)


----------



## LouisLouis (26. April 2014)

Ok, dann wünsche ich euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und bin dann bei einem der nächsten Male dabei.
Bis bald...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Mai 2014)

nächster Termin Sonntag, 4. Mai, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben!


----------



## LasseCreutz (2. Mai 2014)

Hey,
ich werde auch mal versuchen mich so früh aus dem Bett zu quälen...
Geht also davon aus das ich auch dabei bin...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Mai 2014)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> ich werde auch mal versuchen mich so früh aus dem Bett zu quälen...



 Es lohnt sich: relativ leere Trails, super Licht, super Luft und am Ende der Tour hat man noch was vom Rest des Tages


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Mai 2014)

So, sehr verehrtes Publikum: wie siehts aus? Wer geht mit auf Eichhörnchensightseeing morgen Früh? Es ist ja nicht wirklich eine Qual


----------



## mzonq (3. Mai 2014)

liebe Gemeinde. bei mir klappt es nicht. muss auf einer Familienfeier. viel Spaß und bis demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. Mai 2014)

dabeidabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Mai 2014)

yeeeehaaaw!


----------



## LasseCreutz (3. Mai 2014)

Auchdabeidabei


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Mai 2014)

So, alle wieder sauber und gefüttert:
- Wetter wunderbar, Trails teils triefig
- Telefon sagt: 40km, 1.280hm
- ich werde jetzt immer Ersatz-Bremsbeläge dabei haben, versprochen
- Lasse sollte überlegen, ob das mit der Kette ein Hilferuf seines Antriebs war (immer nur Wiegetritt…) ;-)


----------



## LasseCreutz (4. Mai 2014)

Ach was, die ist Masochist, die mag es wenn man sie ein bisschen quält...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Mai 2014)

Und was war dann das, was ich gemacht hab? Ein Hilferuf des Waldes? Nur noch Rennrad für Toby? Vielleicht wärs besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. Mai 2014)

Du warst ja heute ganz brav. Ich denke, Du hast gerade auf Bewährung. ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Mai 2014)

ich und brav.... Das passt ja 

SCHIß hab ich gehabt,- nach popeligen 5 Wochen Pause...

Naja,- Trainer, hilf mir ma....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich bin am Sonntag leider nicht dabei.

Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Mai 2014)

Ich auch nicht, probiere singltreks in Tschechien


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2014)

Singltreks - ist das ein neues Tschechisches Bier?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Mai 2014)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen Welt 
Hatte mich sehr auf Sonntag gefreut, endlich wieder mal "normal" biken. Leider hat der Familienrat einen fetten - durch die Rechnung gebaut...
Bin gespannt, ob ich wieder mal mitfahren kann diesen Sommer...


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2014)

OK, dennoch:

nächster Termin Sonntag, 18. Mai, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz Bescheid geben!

Und Dir, @guitarman-3000, wünsche ich eine bike-freundlichere Familien-Planung. 
Lass uns vielleicht einfach mal so ein_e_ Runde drehen.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Mai 2014)

...einen Eckigen zu drehen ist auch weitaus schwerer...


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...einen Eckigen zu drehen ist auch weitaus schwerer...




_Wenn _Du mal mitkommen würdest, könnten wir darüber ein bisschen länger philosophieren.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Mai 2014)

...dazu müsstet Ihr den Start verlegen, entweder räumlich oder zeitlich - ansonsten kann ich nur ab und an virtuell meine Kommentare abgeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (15. Mai 2014)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dazu müsstet Ihr den Start verlegen, entweder räumlich oder zeitlich - ansonsten kann ich nur ab und an virtuell meine Kommentare abgeben...



Wenn räumlich bei gleicher Zeit wirklich reicht, um Dich so früh aus dem Bett zu locken, lässt sich das einrichten!

Geht es schon dieses Wochenende!  Wo sollen wir hinkommen?


----------



## Athabaske (15. Mai 2014)

...es mag wie eine dumme Ausrede klingen, aber am Samstag bin ich mit der besten aller Ehefrauen auf Tour und wir werden wohl spät heim kommen.

Ansonsten Fellbach, neue Kelter?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2014)

OK, Fellbach, neue Kelter als Treffpunkt geht in Ordnung. Samstag wollte ich eh nicht fahren, also nicht schlimm, dass Du nicht kannst. Und Sonntagfrüh scheinst Du ja frei zu haben, weil sich Deine bessere Hälfte noch ausschlafen muss. -> Perfekt! Freut mich, dass es jetzt doch so spontan klappt.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Mai 2014)

....hmmmmpffff.

Ok, wieviel Uhr, wie lang, wie hoch?


----------



## Freya (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hab zwar Zeit - keine familiären Verpflichtungen  - aber leider eine Patella-Sehne, die mir grad einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht...
Also, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ....hmmmmpffff.
> 
> Ok, wieviel Uhr, wie lang, wie hoch?




7 Uhr Fellbach neue Kelter. Du kennst Dich da aus, aber so 30km dürfen es schon sein. Wie hoch ist mir egal, Hauptsache hoher Trail-Anteil. 

@MARCOMASSLOS: ist doch für Dich auch OK, oder? Müsste für Dich näher sein und Du kennst Dich da auch ein bisschen aus, oder?

Heissa!


----------



## Athabaske (15. Mai 2014)

Freya schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar Zeit - keine familiären Verpflichtungen  - aber leider eine Patella-Sehne, die mir grad einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht...
> Also, euch viel Spaß!


...über die Patella reden wir mal bei Gelegenheit - meine ist mittlerweile sehr brav geworden.


Hmmmmpfff, sieben Uhr? 07:00? 7 AM?  


Jetzt weiß ich, was ein Angebot ist, das man nicht ablehnen kann, Signore!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dazu müsstet Ihr den Start verlegen, entweder räumlich *oder* zeitlich



 7.30h Fellbach?! 7.00h Abfahrt in Degerloch (mit dem Auto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (15. Mai 2014)

Puuuh...

Wie lange habt Ihr Zeit?


----------



## MarcoRastlos (16. Mai 2014)

passt, ich bin dabei, startplatz waldschlössle, ich komm ja auch mitm Auto und das asphaltfahren bis dort oben kann man sich sparen,
oder spricht da etwas dagegen?
ich würde schon gerne um 11:00 wieder im Auto sitzen


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2014)

Waldschlössle vs. Alte Kelter kann ich nicht beurteilen, war noch nie da



MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> ich würde schon gerne um 11:00 wieder im Auto sitzen



ja, das passt auch für mich


----------



## mzonq (16. Mai 2014)

ja Super, ich denke ich kann es auch einrichten, ich mache dann noch eine Morgensingletracktour vorher ich komme dann per rota aus Esslingen über die Katharinenlinde, schraube mich den Kernerturm hoch,gleite den kleinen Trail Richtung Kappelberg, fahre dann über die Wurzelpassage zum Wäldschlössle und dann über die Weinberge direkt zur Neuen Kelter. 

Vielleicht lerne ich dann auch mal wieder ein paar neue Trails kennen, wenn der alte Baske die Führung übernimmt.

Endlich mal wieder Zeit das Trigger auszuführen


----------



## mzonq (16. Mai 2014)

Oder lieber direkt am Waldschlößle treffen, dann sparen wir uns die Asphaltreiterei durch die Weinberge...es sei denn ihr wollt euch warmfahren


----------



## MarcoRastlos (16. Mai 2014)

wir teffen uns direkt am waldschlössle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (16. Mai 2014)

alles klar!

hier die Adresse fürs Navi: Auf dem Kappelberg 2, Fellbach, Deutschland


----------



## Athabaske (16. Mai 2014)

Waldschlössle passt. Ich komme allerdings sowieso an der Kelter vorbei und man könnte dann zum Abschluss noch eine Abfahrt ganz runter machen, mit kurzem Transfer zurück zur Kelter. Sind ja auch nur 10 min durch die Weinberge hoch. Ist mir aber gleich.

7:30 - 11:00 Uhr, 30 km und 800 hm, das wird gemütlich. 

mzonq, nicht gleich alle Schmankerl vorwegnehmen, komm besser direkt von der Katharinenlinde über Siebenlinden und Grillplatz Rotenberg zum Kappelberg.

Und momentan ist es teilweise sehr nass, dreckresistent seid Ihr ja?


----------



## MarcoRastlos (16. Mai 2014)

perfekt, ich freu mich schon
bis dann


----------



## mzonq (16. Mai 2014)

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr fahren, ich muß schon mal üben um mit euch Cracks mithalten zu können  

Immer nur Stadtrad mit Hänger bringts nicht ....


----------



## Athabaske (16. Mai 2014)

...na dann. Wo treffen wir uns nun, oben oder unten?


----------



## mzonq (16. Mai 2014)

OBEN am Waldschlößle


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2014)

OK prima, dann korrigiere ich mal die _Ausschreibung_ für diesen Sonntag:

nächster Termin Sonntag, 18. Mai, *7.30 Uhr* morgens
- Treffpunkt *diesmal in Fellbach*
- und zwar auf dem Waldparkplatz beim Restaurant Waldschlößle, Auf dem Kappelberg 2, 70734 Fellbach
- ca. 3 1/2 Stunden Rundtour mit 30km und ca. 800hm
- ich nehme an eher trail-lastig und auf jeden Fall nass und dreckig


----------



## Athabaske (16. Mai 2014)

Hmm - traillastig bergab auf alle Fälle...

Darf es auch mehr als die 800 hm sein?


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Darf es auch mehr als die 800 hm sein?



*Aber ja!* Mehr hoch = mehr runter!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. Mai 2014)

Sehr ich auch so, hoffentlich meine Beine auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (17. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> *Aber ja!* Mehr hoch = mehr runter!


...immer diese Optimisten, die permanent glauben, es wird alles gut...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...immer diese Optimisten, die permanent glauben, es wird alles gut...


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. Mai 2014)

Freya schrieb:


> aber leider eine Patella-Sehne, die mir grad einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht...
> Also, euch viel Spaß!



Ich drück dir die Daumen das du das schnell wieder abhaken kannst, hab mich ewig lang mit etwas ähnlichem rumgequält


----------



## Freya (17. Mai 2014)

Danke euch, für die Gute-Besserungs-Wünsche! 
Ich war diesmal auch ganz vernünftig und habe die sportliche Belastung eingestellt, als der Schmerz deutlich war. 
Meine längerwierige Achillessehnen-Erfahrung vom letzten Jaher will ich auch nicht nochmal wiederholen...


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. Mai 2014)

Bei mir wars ein itb.syndrom (läuferknie). Ich habs zu lange ignoriert und mich dann vier Jahre lang gequält. Besser pausieren....

Schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Athabaske (17. Mai 2014)

So meine Herren Sonntagsfahrer am Schurwald.

Heute 50 km / 1700 hm rund um die Kalmit, bitte morgen um Nachsicht!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> So meine Herren Sonntagsfahrer am Schurwald.
> 
> Heute 50 km / 1700 hm rund um die Kalmit, bitte morgen um Nachsicht!




und jetzt noch auf die Party?


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Mai 2014)

Oder war mit "auf Tour" diese Monster-Radtour um den Kermit gemeint?
Kann Dich trösten: ich war gestern zum ersten mal beim "Elternhockey" (hört sich komisch an, ist aber so) und habe an sehr erstaunlichen Stellen Muskelkater…


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. Mai 2014)

Wird ja auch ne trailtour und kein rennen...ausser evtl abwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (17. Mai 2014)

Ja Radtour, keine Kneipentour. Menno!


----------



## mzonq (17. Mai 2014)

Werte Liebhaber einer gepflegten Radtour. War heute joggen und habe etwas Trailpflege betrieben....wenn es heute Nacht nicht regnet haben wir morgen exzellente Bedingungen. Kaum Matsch und eine super griffige Oberfläche der Trails... Ich verspüre eine leichte Vorfreude


----------



## ChrisZiegler (17. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht finde ich mich auch ein...als Frischling dann... 

gesendet von meinem persönlichem Assi


----------



## ChrisZiegler (18. Mai 2014)

Also ich meld mich nochmal, abgesehen von den Blessuren alles gut. Schade das es dann einen technischen Knock Out gab. Merci für das Guiden... Jungs Ihr seit fahrtechnisch echt ne Wucht, da bin ich mal so ehrlich und sage da ist noch Luft nach oben bei mir... und dabei wird mir wohl das Spectral Al 29 zur Seite stehen. Schönen Sonntag noch

gesendet von meinem persönlichem Assi


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Mai 2014)

Beeindruckende Runde aus schnellen und technischen sowie schnellen UND technischen Passagen. 
Das verdammt steile Gelände hat uns auf knapp 30km gut 1.000hm abverlangt.

@Athabaske: vielen Dank für die schöne Tour!




ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> (…) abgesehen von den Blessuren alles gut.


Das freut mich sehr! Sah von hinten schon spektakulär aus. 



ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> (…) und dabei wird mir wohl das Spectral Al 29 zur Seite stehen.


Hier mal der Link zu einem positiven Test, der das Thema mit den Größen anspricht: Bike Radar über das Spectral
Scheinen eher klein auszufallen. Wobei dort die 650b-Version getestet wurde.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...@Athabaske: vielen Dank für die schöne Tour!...



...gerne! Es war schön Euch durch meinen "Vorgarten" zu führen, nächstes Mal der Hinterhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (18. Mai 2014)

Ich schliesse mich dem an, schöne runde mit netten leuten.
Danke fürs guiding

Bis bald


----------



## mzonq (18. Mai 2014)

mir hats auch viel Spaß gemacht...bis demnächst


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Mai 2014)

nächster Termin Sonntag, 25. Mai, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben!

Warum man so früh aufstehen sollte?
Weil die Luft gut und die Trails leer sind und weil es am Sonntagnachmittag regnet.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> nächster Termin Sonntag, 25. Mai, 7 Uhr morgens
> - Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)



Es sei denn, @Athabaske ist auf den Geschmack gekommen (früh auftstehen, halbwegs leere Trails) und will uns seinen Hinterhof zeigen.


----------



## Athabaske (23. Mai 2014)

...Geschmack schon, aber ich bin am Wochenende auf einem Lehrgang.

So voll hatte ich die Trails am Schurwald schon lange nicht mehr erlebt wie letzten Sonntag...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Geschmack schon, aber ich bin am Wochenende auf einem Lehrgang.
> 
> So voll hatte ich die Trails am Schurwald schon lange nicht mehr erlebt wie letzten Sonntag...




Leer waren sie nicht gerade- das stimmt! Wir sind aber 1. auch eine Stunde zu spät losgefahren und 2. scheint in _Stadtnähe_ weniger los zu sein.


----------



## mzonq (23. Mai 2014)

Die Leud inner Stadt schlafen halt aus, die aufm Dorf stehn hald früher uff, ganz klar.

Ich bin eher nicht dabei, ich dreh dann ne frühe Runde im Schurwald


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Mai 2014)

Konkurrenz-Veranstaltung, oder was?! >


----------



## mzonq (23. Mai 2014)

eigentlich nicht,n auch wenn e vielleicht so aussieht. mir ist aber MANCHMAL die Anreise zu lange, einfach vom Haus wegfahren hat halt schon was....aber keine Angst, ich fahr schon mal wieder mit bei euch


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Mai 2014)

Alles gut - verstehe ich vollkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich würde morgen auch gern vom Haus aus losfahren 

-> bin am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Mai 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> -> bin am Start!



ich auch!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Mai 2014)

48km und 1.200hm zu zweit - keine Ahnung, wie das wieder zusammengekommen ist…


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Mai 2014)

kann man Rebscherenschnitte eigentlich in Höhenmeter umrechnen? 
War schön


----------



## mzonq (26. Mai 2014)

bei mir wars nicht ganz so viel:

22 km und 600 Hm...bin aber auch ne Stunde später los - hier fehlt ganz klar der Gruppendruck - und habe die Laufgruppe wieder mehrmals getroffen. Scheee wars trotzdem!!


----------



## mistertobe (26. Mai 2014)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich wegen dem Doppelpost gleich ausgepeitscht werde, möchte ich auch in diesem, etwas aktiveren Thread posten:

In der Region um Stuttgart bin ich neu und desshalb möchte ich mich kurz einmal vorstellen.

Ich, Tobi, 24, fahre seit 4 Jahren Mountainbike (vorzugsweise All Mountain) und habe auch schon Alpencross-Erfahrung. Meine Freundin wohnt nun in S-Vaihingen und auch ich werde Ende des Jahres nach Stuttgart ziehen. Daher wollte ich hier mal reinschreiben.

Ich bin von morgen bis Sonntag für ein langes WE in STuttgart und will nurn endlich auch mal mein Fahrrad (Cube Stereo) mitnehmen und ein paar Trails kennen lernen.

Mein Hauptquartier sieht wie folgt aus:
- All Mountain bis leichten Dwonhill
- natürlich am liebsten Trails von flowig bis S3
- Tagessistanz ca. 70km max (je nach Kondition)
- Tageshöhenmeter ca. 2000hm (je nach Kondition)

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob dieser Thread überhaupt noch aktiv ist und ob sich jemand die Mühe machen würde mir schöne Touren in dem oben genannten Bereich nennen kann (Beschreibung, Links, .gpx, oder was auch immer) ODER sogar noch besser: Würde jemand mit mir eine Tour fahren wollen, um mir die Region um Stuttgart zu zeigen. Ab Morgen Nachmittag könnte ich eigentlich schon auf dem Bike sitzen.

Vielen Dank, dass ihr euch die Zeit nehmt mir etwas vorzuschlagen oder sogar mit mir eine Tour fahren wollt.

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich euch und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Mai 2014)

mistertobe schrieb:


> (...) Würde jemand mit mir eine Tour fahren wollen, um mir die Region um Stuttgart zu zeigen. Ab Morgen Nachmittag könnte ich eigentlich schon auf dem Bike sitzen.



Klar! Immer sonntags um 7h in Degerloch!
(das liegt von Vaihingen aus günstig, Koordinaten etc. findest Du ein paar Posts weiter oben, ob es diesen Sonntag klappt, weiß ich nicht, kann man aber immer hier nachlesen)


----------



## Athabaske (27. Mai 2014)

mistertobe schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Hauptquartier sieht wie folgt aus:
> - All Mountain bis leichten Dwonhill
> - natürlich am liebsten Trails von flowig bis S3
> ...


...


----------



## mzonq (27. Mai 2014)

Bei mir geht der Sonntag leider schon mal nicht, ich fahr in Urlaub ins fränkische, vielleicht schaff ich es mal wieder zu klettern 
Ich nehme aber auch das Bike mit, dann kann ich an meiner 70km-Kondition arbeiten damit ich nicht abkacke, wenn ich mal wieder mit euch fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fbd1788 (31. Mai 2014)

Fahrt ihr morgen? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mich mal wieder anschließe.


----------



## mzonq (31. Mai 2014)

Hi, 
ich weiß von dreien (einschl. mir) die nicht fahren. So war der Stand Mitte der Woche. 
Grüße
M.


----------



## fbd1788 (31. Mai 2014)

Ah. Danke für die Info


----------



## mistertobe (31. Mai 2014)

Ich würde morgen das erste mal mit euch mitfahren. Fährt überhaupt jemand und wenn ja, wann und wo genau ist Start? 
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo @mistertobe, hallo @fbd1788,

warum seid Ihr beiden eigentlich nicht zusammen gefahren? 

Es ist auf jeden Fall immer gut, sich hier kurz zu melden und zu fragen. Das motiviert dann manchmal doch noch einen oder es melden sich Mitleser.

Wie auch immer: nächsten Sonntag kann ich auch wieder nicht dabei sein, aber es können sich selbstverständlich auch Leute unabhängig von mir oder einem der anderen üblichen Verdächtigen verabreden. Nur tut mir einen Gefallen: keep it real! D.h. in der Regel sonntags 7 Uhr morgens ab Zacken-Endhaltestelle Degerloch.*

Herzlichen Gruß
Hockdrik

*wenn jemand gern mal Samstagnachmittags fahren will, bitte gerne eigenen Thread dazu aufmachen, sonst wird es unübersichtlich


----------



## fbd1788 (2. Juni 2014)

Hatte dann andere Optionen ausgelotet bzw. auf Rückmeldung gewartet. Da die (im nachhinein ist man immer schlauer) aber auch nichts geworden sind, hab ich mich letztenendes auf den Stuttgartlauf vorbereitet. War halt zeitlich n bissl knapp. Nächstes WE bin ich leider auch nicht hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (6. Juni 2014)

Diesen Sonntag wär ich für ein lockeres Ründchen zu haben. Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juni 2014)

leider nicht an Bord - viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Juni 2014)

Ich bin etwas weiter südlich das Rennrad ausführen 

Bin auch nächste Woche und das WE drauf nicht da.

Viel Spaß Euch bei dem geilen Wetter!


----------



## GoalGoalGoal (7. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich bin dieses Jahr nach Stuttgart-Degerloch gezogen und würde mal gerne wieder ein bisschen mit dem MTB fahren.
Ich habe gelesen, dass ihr diesen Sonntag ne Tour macht, da kann ich leider nicht.

Ich habe häufig auch unter der Woche Zeit, da ich im Schichtdienst arbeite.
Wenn also jemand Lust und Zeit hat auch mal unter der Woche zu fahren, dann wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juni 2014)

GoalGoalGoal schrieb:


> Wenn also jemand Lust und Zeit hat auch mal unter der Woche zu fahren, dann wäre ich gerne dabei.



Dann komm' doch einfach mittwochs mal hier vorbei: 

Weil ich persönlich jetzt am Sonntag nicht kann, ein kleiner Gruß an die anderen "Gottesdienst"-Besucher:


----------



## GoalGoalGoal (7. Juni 2014)

Klar da bin ich sicher auch mal dabei.
Nur leider nicht nächste Woche.


----------



## jazzist (7. Juni 2014)

Naja, dann halt ausschlafen.


----------



## ealberto (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute! 

Kennt jemand eine gute Geschäft oder Fahrrad-Werkstatt in Stuttgart? Ich hatte eine kleine Unfall und die Blockierung vom Federgabel ist kaputt und der Federgabel wird blockiert.

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## jazzist (9. Juni 2014)

Ich geh meist zum Bikesnboards in der Tübinger Straße, alternativ wäre auch fahrschneller.de in der Schwabstraße 34 ne nette Werkstatt. Wenn Du speziell schnell einen Gabelservice benötigst kannst Du auch mal bei Bernd's Radsportecke (Sielmingen) anfragen. Natürlich nur, um am Sonntagmorgen wieder als early repaired bird mitzufahren, um on topic zu bleiben.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Juni 2014)

Transvelo
Bikes n Boards
Bernds Radsportecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ealberto (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Danke beider für deine schnelle Antworten. Morgen frage ich eins da von.Ubrigens mein Gabel ist Manitou. Ich hoffe kein Problem zu haben.
Ich kenne diese klein Geschäft in der Schwastrasse, fahrschneller.de, aber ich weiss nicht ob sie da reparieren können, vielleicht kann ich zu klein Werkstatt denken, oder? ich weiss es nicht, oder besser in Transvelo oder Bikes on Board, die ich auch gehört habe. 
Was denkt ihr??


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juni 2014)

@ealberto: einfach im Shop fragen!

Ansonsten: ich wäre kommenden Sonntag am Start. Also ich BIN am Start. Mitkommer herzl. wilkommen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juni 2014)

Momentan sitz ich noch mit ner defekten Karre in der Toscana fest, aber wenn ich gleich losradel könnte ichs schaffen....
Ich geb Samstag Abend Bescheid


----------



## mzonq (11. Juni 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Momentan sitz ich noch mit ner defekten Karre in der Toscana fest, aber wenn ich gleich losradel könnte ichs schaffen....
> Ich geb Samstag Abend Bescheid


 

Super.....und wer fährt dann nach Breitenbrunn?  

Dann wünsch ich Dir mal auf jeden Fall. dass du irgendwie wieder nach Hause kommst...


----------



## Holzmtb (12. Juni 2014)

ealberto schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Morgen frage ich eins da von.Ubrigens mein Gabel ist Manitou. Ich hoffe kein Problem zu haben.
> Ich kenne diese klein Geschäft in der Schwastrasse, fahrschneller.de, aber ich weiss nicht ob sie da reparieren können, vielleicht kann ich zu klein Werkstatt denken, oder? ich weiss es nicht, oder besser in Transvelo oder Bikes on Board, die ich auch gehört habe.
> Was denkt ihr??



Wenn es speziell um die Gabel geht kann ich die die Dämpferklinik in Tübingen (www. daempferklinik.de) empfehlen. 
Eigentlich sind sie ziemlich schnell. Du kannst die Gabel auch dorthin schicken. Dann kommt halt noch der Postweg hinzu.

Die anderen genannten Shops in Stuttgart könnte ich noch mit bike+style in Untertürkheim ergänzen.

Viel Erfolg!
Holzmtb


----------



## schnitzeljagt (13. Juni 2014)

Wenn das fuer mich der falsche Thread sein sollte:
Mod, bitte loeschen. THX.

Hi,
Mic mein Name.... Jahrgang ´72.

Wuerde am Sonntag gern biken.
Kenne mich aber wenig gut aus im Ländle und Umgebung.
Bin beruflich auf Zeit noch bis anf. Juli in Stuttgart und mit Rad hier, fahre Berg hoch und runter "entspannt" 100mm Federweg - Hardtail. Also KEIN Hardcore 1Meter50 Federwegdownhiller  

Ein Eindruck hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58577?page=1
&
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51249?page=1

Bei mir steht Spass im Vordergrund und keine Medaille....
(Subtext: Zur Zeit nicht Marathonkompatibel  )

In diesem Sinne..... vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal "un-allein" zu fahren und neue, schoene Strecken gezeigt zu bekommen.

Haut rein...
Beste Gruesse aus´m Römerkastell

Der Mic


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Juni 2014)

Kurzer Zwischenstop in Stuttgart. Morgen Früh jemand unterwegs hier? Anschließend gehts weiter nach Tirol....


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juni 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> Super.....und wer fährt dann nach Breitenbrunn?



mein Golf hat'ne Anhängerkupplung und 3 freie Sitzplätze, Dein Zelt hat noch Schlafplätze?
aber Gitarrenmensch scheint ja wieder mobil zu sein (s.u.)



schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Wenn das fuer mich der falsche Thread sein sollte:



Hallo Mic,
nein, wenn Du bereit bist, morgen um 7h zur Endhalte der Zacke nach Degerloch zu kommen, bist Du hier genau richtig.
Details im nächsten Post oder in ein paar Posts weiter oben.
Bis morgen!
Hpckdrik



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstop in Stuttgart. Morgen Früh jemand unterwegs hier? Anschließend gehts weiter nach Tirol....



ja, ich bin unterwegs und fänd's großartig, wenn's klappt!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juni 2014)

nächster Termin Sonntag, 15. Juni, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben, weil wenn keiner Bescheid gibt, fahren wir ohne Umweg über die Zacke direkt los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (14. Juni 2014)

7 Uhr.....  *Jesus*   

Wenn ichs schaffe.... bin ich da (nicht schlecht der Satz, oder?  )

Hoffe Ihr nehmt mich auch als Laterne mit.... 

Grueschen

Der Mic


----------



## schnitzeljagt (14. Juni 2014)

.....*Mpfff* ....	 

Italien spielt erst um 23:20 Uhr auf.....
Wird ne lange Nacht.....   

Egal.... ich werd ma morgen anrollen um 7.....   *ÄÄÄääächz*	  

Der Mic


----------



## mat-mat (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
würde morgen früh auch dabei sein

gruß Matthias


----------



## GoalGoalGoal (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde morgen auch mitfahren.

Grüße Basti


----------



## spacerichie (14. Juni 2014)

bin morgen auch dabei. 
@Schnitzel: spiele kommen in voller länge in der ard bzw. zdf-mediathek - kann man auch mittags anschauen ;-)


----------



## GoalGoalGoal (14. Juni 2014)

Oh Mist,

mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren.

Aber euch viel Spaß

sportliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juni 2014)

Heute sehr schöne, kompakte Runde zu viert. Einmal zur Dornhalde runter, dann zurück am Spot vorbei und danach alles, was zwischen Frauenkopf, Sillenbuch, Gablenberg und Rohracker Spaß macht. Macht 950hm auf 30km in gut 3 Stunden.

Perfektes Wetter (so früh noch nicht so heiß), erstaunlich volle Trails (will nicht wissen, wie voll es jetzt ist…). Ältere Leute mit älteren Hunden scheinen die Morgenkühle zu suchen. Neu-Walker auch. Kann es sein, dass im Frühsommer die Anzahl der Walker für kurze Zeit sprungartig ansteigt?

Größtes Herausforderung heute: diffuses Licht. Ziemlich dichtes Blätterwerk und starker Sonnenschein sorgen für Wege im Flecktarn. Ich habe heute Baumstümpfe _fast_ übersehen, die mir sonst gar nicht aufgefallen sind…


----------



## Athabaske (15. Juni 2014)

Heute einmal regnerisch, darum kurze Abfahrt (per PKW) durch die Gorge de la Bourne zur Grotte de Choranche. Morgen wieder VTT.



Grüße aus dem Vercors!


----------



## mzonq (16. Juni 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Heute einmal regnerisch, darum kurze Abfahrt (per PKW) durch die Gorge de la Bourne zur Grotte de Choranche. Morgen wieder VTT.
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße aus dem Vercors!


 

VTT?   heißt das nicht VPP?  
Egal!
Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass....und lass es krachen...ich hoffe Du kannst an deinen Mädels dranbleiben in der Abfahrt


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juni 2014)

@Athabaske und @mzonq: 
wollen wir das nicht alles kommenden Sonntag bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt bequatschen?! 
Dann können wir uns auch gegenseitig Urlaubsbilder zeigen. 
Auch das Thema ob Tobys Bus in der Toskana verreckt ist oder ein moderner Miet-Karren, können wir dann auch zu Ende klären. 

------------------------------------------------------------//------------------------------------------------------------

In dem Sinne zurück zum Thema:
nächster Termin Sonntag, 22. Juni, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben, weil wenn keiner Bescheid gibt, fahren wir ohne Umweg über die Zacke direkt los.

Mögliche Ausreden:
- zu heiß
- zu sonnig
- Deutschland gewinnt gegen Ghana erst nach Verlängerung und man steht die ganze Nacht lang im Autokorso-Stau
(ich bin dringend für Radfahrer-Korsos!)


----------



## schnitzeljagt (16. Juni 2014)

"
- Deutschland gewinnt gegen Ghana erst nach Verlängerung und man steht die ganze Nacht lang im Autokorso-Stau
"
...oder die ganze Nacht im BIER-Stau.....	

Gruesschen

Der Mic


----------



## mzonq (16. Juni 2014)

Bei mir klappt es nicht, bin zu einer Familienfeier wieder mal in Heidelberg, wenns klappt werd' ich einen früher fahren, dann kann ich mal die neue (illegale) DH-Strecke den Königsstuhl runter ausprobieren


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juni 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es nicht, bin zu einer Familienfeier wieder mal in Heidelberg, wenns klappt werd' ich einen früher fahren, dann kann ich mal die neue (illegale) DH-Strecke den Königsstuhl runter ausprobieren



Ich finde, Du solltest zuerst einen Antrag auf Legalisierung stellen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juni 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> @Athabaske und @mzonq:
> Auch das Thema ob Tobys Bus in der Toskana verreckt ist oder ein moderner Miet-Karren, können wir dann auch zu Ende klären.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (16. Juni 2014)

Nächsten Sonntag weile ich noch eine weitere Woche im Paradies der Outdoorsporttolleranz.

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## ealberto (17. Juni 2014)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Wenn es speziell um die Gabel geht kann ich die die Dämpferklinik in Tübingen (www. daempferklinik.de) empfehlen.
> Eigentlich sind sie ziemlich schnell. Du kannst die Gabel auch dorthin schicken. Dann kommt halt noch der Postweg hinzu.
> 
> Die anderen genannten Shops in Stuttgart könnte ich noch mit bike+style in Untertürkheim ergänzen.
> ...



[Hockdrick: @@ealberto: einfach im Shop fragen!]


Hallo Zusammen, 

danke für eure Antworten. Problem gelöst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> In dem Sinne zurück zum Thema:
> nächster Termin Sonntag, 22. Juni, 7 Uhr morgens
> - Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
> - Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
> ...



Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (19. Juni 2014)

Deutschland spielt Samstag..... *Lach*	

Der 11 Uhr-Mic


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2014)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Deutschland spielt Samstag..... *L



Hier auch! ;-) Dennoch oder gerade dann: Sonntag 7h  

Und Samstagabend sind die Trails dann auch schön frei.


----------



## mat-mat (19. Juni 2014)

Kann leider die nächsten Sonntage nicht mit Biken


----------



## LasseCreutz (21. Juni 2014)

Hey, ich bin am Sonntag definitiv wieder dabei...


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2014)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin am Sonntag definitiv wieder dabei...



Perfekt!


----------



## schnitzeljagt (21. Juni 2014)

Trefft Ihr euch jetzt Sonntag auf jeden Fall am Degerloch?
Dann entscheide ich mal morgen um 6 was meine Leber, mein Kopf und was meine Stimmenbaender sagen....  
Obwohl... stumm kann man(n) ja fahren.... 
Falls alle Punkte negativ ausfallen bin ich leider wieder der 11 Uhr-Mic


Gruessle aus´m Roemerkastell

Der Mic


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2014)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Trefft Ihr euch jetzt Sonntag auf jeden Fall...



Ja,...



schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> ...am Degerloch?



...aber wenn außer Lasse und mir niemand dabei ist, sparen wir uns den Umweg über den regulären Treffpunkt an der Endhalte der Zacke oben in Degerloch und treffen uns direkt.


----------



## jazzist (21. Juni 2014)

bin morgen dabei, kurz nach 7 Zacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2014)

Freut mich @jazzist! Wird allerdings morgen eine kürzere Runde und zum Teil Trail-Pflege-lastig, aber das können wir auch dann noch vor Ort justieren.


----------



## Freya (21. Juni 2014)

Hi 
Ich würde morgen auch mitbiken. Oder habt ihr vor, eher wenig zu fahren - "Trail-Pflege-lastig" klingt so?!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2014)

Freya schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich würde morgen auch mitbiken. Oder habt ihr vor, eher wenig zu fahren - "Trail-Pflege-lastig" klingt so?!



Prima! Jeder der mitfährt, gestaltet auch die Tour mit. "Kürzere Runde und zum Teil Trail-Pflege-lastig" war aber schon so gemeint, dass es morgen sicherlich keine ewig lange Tour wird (ich habe noch die 50km von heute in den Beinen und morgen einen harten Anschlag gegen 10h). 

Aber Du kannst ja mit dem Jazzist noch eine Runde dranhängen bzw. während der Trail-Pflege-Maßnahmen Intervall-Trainingseinheiten absolvieren, während wir die Brombeerranken rausschneiden. ;-)


----------



## Freya (21. Juni 2014)

Dann fahr ich morgen um 6 Uhr mit dem Rad daheim los und brauch dann die Brombeerranken-Schneide-Zeit, um mich zu erholen 
Ich könnte den Jazzist ja dann beim gleichzeitigen Intervalltraining anfeuern. Ich finde, das klingt nach einem guten Plan!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juni 2014)

Gestern wieder eine eher kompakte Runde bei allerbestem Wetter (gut 600hm auf gut 20km, knapp 3h unterwegs).

Bild nach der Tour zurück am Treffpunkt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1650045


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Juni 2014)

HeyHo Gemeinde 

Ich werde kommenden Sonntag nochmal durch Abwesenheit glänzen,- AlbExtrem...

Aaaaber: dann sollte eigentlich alles wieder mit etwas Normalität garniert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juni 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich werde kommenden Sonntag nochmal durch Abwesenheit glänzen,-



Schade 
wir fahren aber trotzdem 
zumindest wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so übel wird, wie derzeit angekündigt.
D.h. bei strömendem Regen fahre ich nicht los, aber das können wir dann ja Samstag noch mal hier abklären.

Daher nächster Termin geplant für Sonntag, 29. Juni, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben, weil wenn keiner Bescheid gibt, fahren wir ohne Umweg über die Zacke direkt los.

Wird von meiner Seite aus eher wieder eine kompakte Runde, da ich um 10h Anschlag habe.


----------



## mzonq (26. Juni 2014)

...letzten Sonntag Geburtstagsfeier meiner großen Schwester und diesen Sonntag Hochzeit von Freunden...ich glaub meine Form leidet bei all der Feierei  
Ich bin diesen SO nicht dabe


----------



## schnitzeljagt (27. Juni 2014)

*Mpffff*


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juni 2014)

Kann man nix machen. 
Außer abwarten und Tee trinken! 
Das Gute ist: der Regen wird bei den aktuellen Bedingungen schnell vom Boden weggesaugt.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juni 2014)

Ich habe da durchaus ein wenig Hoffnung für Sonntag. Zumindest von 6-8h... 





Da das jetzt nicht soo berauschend aussieht, werde ich morgen früh (also Samstag, 28.6.) schon mal ein bisschen "auf Vorrat" fahren. Einen kleinen Sprint von 7-9h oder so. Wer mitkommen mag, bitte kurz melden, sonst mache ich einfach allein ein bisschen Intervall-mit-Spaß-Sessioning (Spot oder Dornhalde).


----------



## schnitzeljagt (27. Juni 2014)

"
Zumindest von 6-8h... 
"

...ich mag ja Humor....   

Der Mic


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juni 2014)

In der Annahme, dass es morgen statt Early Bird Biking eher Early Morning Trailpflege im Regen wird (wir sind zu zweit, wer sich anschliessen mag, ist auch dabei herzlich willkommen), hier mal ersatzweise zwei Bilder von vor einiger Zeit, die schön die Bandbreite der Early Birds zeigen.

Vom 26er Long Travel Dirt Bike bis zum 29er Fully alles dabei:


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juni 2014)

...ich lese hier immer mehr von Trailpflege - sind die Early Birds nun beim Bundesverband der Landschaftsgärtner?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich lese hier immer mehr von Trailpflege - sind die Early Birds nun beim Bundesverband der Landschaftsgärtner?




Üben für den SAV-Beitritt


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juni 2014)

Brr, ich denke über einen Einzelstart in Breitenbrunn nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juni 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Brr, ich denke über einen Einzelstart in Breitenbrunn nach!



What? Und wer serviert dann die Mojitos???


----------



## Athabaske (30. Juni 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> What? Und wer serviert dann die Mojitos???


...immer noch Du!

Solange die Earlybirds sich nicht als Ortsgruppe beim SAV eintragen lassen, trinke ich vielleicht welche mit.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juni 2014)

Nicht SAV,- DAV! Oder gibts ne Kombikarte? SAVDAVDIMBDRKCIA- Mitgliedsausweis?


----------



## Athabaske (30. Juni 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Nicht SAV,- DAV! Oder gibts ne Kombikarte? SAVDAVDIMBDRKCIA- Mitgliedsausweis?





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Üben für den *SAV*-Beitritt



??


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juni 2014)

...Übersicht verloren...

Egal,- einfach beitreten! Nimm einen Verein mit drei Großbuchstaben, dann sollte das passen!


----------



## Athabaske (30. Juni 2014)

eintreten, nicht beitreten, dachte ich?


----------



## LasseCreutz (30. Juni 2014)

Es ist halt an manchen Stellen bitter nötig, und wenn wir eh nur zu zweit oder zu dritt sind, macht es halt Sinn sich ein bisschen um die Trails zu kümmern. Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, es wurde in letzter Zeit schon recht häufig von Trailpflege gesprochen. Das nötigste haben wir gestern aber gemacht, daher können wir jetzt wieder entspannt fahren


----------



## jazzist (1. Juli 2014)

Ist doch nur normal, dass man Trails, die man fahren will, auch manchmal fahrbar macht. Allerdings, wenn ich mich Sonntags morgens aus dem Bett quäle, dann um zu Schwitzen


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2014)

jazzist schrieb:


> Ist doch nur normal, dass man Trails, die man fahren will, auch manchmal fahrbar macht.







jazzist schrieb:


> Allerdings, wenn ich mich Sonntags morgens aus dem Bett quäle, dann um zu Schwitzen



Die ganze Geschichte war auch eher eine Ausweich-Aktion angesichts des angesagten Regens. Der kam dann zwar erst später, aber Freude hat es dennoch gemacht und geschwitzt haben wir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 6. Juli, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wetter sieht insofern ganz gut aus, als dass es wenn dann Samstag früh und Sonntag erst spät regnen soll, der Boden nimmt den Regen gerade dankbar auf, sollte also für schön griffige Trails ohne Schlammpackung sorgen.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben, weil wenn keiner Bescheid gibt, fahren wir ohne Umweg über die Zacke direkt los.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Juli 2014)

Am Start!


----------



## mat-mat (4. Juli 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juli 2014)

Heute Nacht hat es in Stuttgart ordentlich gestürmt und etwas geregnet, aber was da an Wasser (und Bäumen?) runtergekommen ist, kommt schon mal morgen früh nicht mehr runter.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (5. Juli 2014)

Ich versuchs auch pünktlich zu sein... Technik ist ausgetauscht wenns diesmal scheitert liegt das Problem zwischen den Ohren


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juli 2014)

Joah, das war mal wieder lang und gut,
genauer: 50km lang und 1.250hm gut (zumindest sagt das mein Telefon)
insgesamt 5h unterwegs, davon 3h45min auf dem Rad (immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viel wir dann doch rumstehen  )

Ich glaube am meisten haben wir rumgestanden, als Lasse und Toby Flugübungen gemacht haben:

 

Schönen Sonntag zusammen (immer wieder erstaunlich, dass Leute bereit sind, so früh aufzustehen…  )!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2014)

Am kommenden Sonntag 13.7. fällt EarlyBirds übrigens aus (zumindest was die üblichsten Verdächtigen angeht, alle anderen können sich natürlich dennoch gerne treffen), denn _Team EarlyBirds_ versucht sich anmaßender weise im trendigen Enduro-Sport und fährt mit sagenhaften acht Leuten zur TrailTrophy nach Breitenbrunn.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2014)

P.S.: Wie groß wäre denn die Begeisterung für eine [einmalige] Maxi-EarlyBird-Tour?

- also eine normale EarlyBirds Sonntagsfrüh Runde, aber
- so viele Höhenmeter wie möglich (mind. 2.000)
- auf möglichst wenigen Kilometern Strecke (so an die 80km würden es schon werden)
- in möglichst kurzer Zeit (aber kein Renn-Tempo, einfach flüssig durchfahren, Pausen nur für Reparaturen)
- mit anschließendem kollektivem Zusammenbruch in einem Biergarten (Teehaus, Tschechen&Söhne, Waldheim Heslach...)
- also alles so wie immer, aber in hoch und lang mit einer Extra-Portion Geselligkeit (statt Flucht zur Familie)
- bei der Gelegenheit könnte man alle üblichen Strecken und ein paar Extras fahren

Bei Interesse würde ich mit Toby (?!) mal eine Strecke ausbaldowern.

Zieltermin wäre aus meiner Sicht Mitte September.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (7. Juli 2014)

Hört sich gut an wenns einmalig als Event ist wäre ich dabei... Ansonsten ruft die Familie halt doch zurecht wenn Papa erst um 13:00h vom sport zurückkommt


----------



## mzonq (7. Juli 2014)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an wenns einmalig als Event ist wäre ich dabei... Ansonsten ruft die Familie halt doch zurecht wenn Papa erst um 13:00h vom sport zurückkommt


 

Mhhhh......grundsätzlich interessant, aber bei 80km und 2000 hm und dann um 13:00 Uhr zu Hause sein, bedeutet einen 13er Schnitt...puhh da bin ICH raus.    Oder ich muß Tour de France schauen, vielleicht hilft es meiner Kondition?!

Meine letzte 71 km Tour in Heidelberg (mit 2400 hm) hat ohne Pannen 8:45 Stunden gedauert. Das hört sich eher nach einem Tagesevent an.

aber das habe ich auch schon mal (sehr) grob  ausgearbeitet, hier der link zu GPSies. Da sind es aber 100km ...

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tfbwemdazmkfcmta


----------



## ChrisZiegler (7. Juli 2014)

Langsam gemach gemach ich fahr auch kein E.Bike... das war nur auf den Kommentar von Hochdirk bezogen... (Flucht zur Familie anstatt Stammtisch...) ne das das ne Tagesaktion wird ist schon klar...


----------



## ChrisZiegler (8. Juli 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> Mhhhh......grundsätzlich interessant, aber bei 80km und 2000 hm und dann um 13:00 Uhr zu Hause sein, bedeutet einen 13er Schnitt...puhh da bin ICH raus.    Oder ich muß Tour de France schauen, vielleicht hilft es meiner Kondition?!
> 
> Meine letzte 71 km Tour in Heidelberg (mit 2400 hm) hat ohne Pannen 8:45 Stunden gedauert. Das hört sich eher nach einem Tagesevent an.
> 
> ...


Die verlinkte Strecke von Dir ist aber eigentlich ne Steilvorlage..... ich wär für einen Samstagsevent damit am Sonntag dann Regeneration  angesagt ist?!?
13. September sticht da förmlich ins Auge...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Juli 2014)

- Samstag geht bei mir generell nicht. 
- 80/ 2000 ist ja nicht gerade tödlich...
- Trailfire 3.1 existiert bereits, nur wollte das bisher noch keiner mit mir fahren :/
- warum bis September warten?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (8. Juli 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> - Samstag geht bei mir generell nicht.
> - 80/ 2000 ist ja nicht gerade tödlich...
> - Trailfire 3.1 existiert bereits, nur wollte das bisher noch keiner mit mir fahren :/
> - warum bis September warten?


Trailfire 3.1? Infos für mich als Frischling??

Tödlich ist so ne Tour nicht aber ich kann montags schlecht bei der Arbeit regenerieren. .. Egal geht schon iwi


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juli 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> - Trailfire 3.1 existiert bereits, nur wollte das bisher noch keiner mit mir fahren :/



Sorry, mir war nicht bewusst, dass Trailfire 3.1 (eine von Toby ausgearbeitet Tour als GPS-Route) _genau_ auf die Anforderungen passt, aber ist doch prima, wenn wir die Route schon mehr oder weniger haben. Deshalb hatte ich ja aber auch an Dich zum Ausbaldowern gedacht. 

Wenn man die große Bärensee- und die normale Sillenbuch-Runde zusammenlegt, ist man ja schon fast bei >2.000hm.

Auf "September warten" hat was mit ausgebuchten Wochenenden zu tun, aber wir können es auch früher machen, wenn ein Slot frei wird.


----------



## mzonq (8. Juli 2014)

trailfire 3.1kenn ich auch nicht     hört sich aber gut an  Vom termin her wäre mir SO auch lieber, SA ist immer so "Erledigungstag-Für-Alles-Was-wir-In-Der-Woche-nicht-gebacken-bekommen-haben"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Juli 2014)

@mzonq: wir sollten unsere Touren mal zusammenfassen,- das gibt ein Fest!


----------



## mzonq (8. Juli 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> @mzonq: wir sollten unsere Touren mal zusammenfassen,- das gibt ein Fest!


 
Ich bin mir sicher, wir knacken die 130 km und 2700 hm....danach brauche ich aber ne Eistonne zum reinlegen...oder wir organisieren Shuttles an jeder Steigung > 100 Hms


----------



## MarcoRastlos (10. Juli 2014)

hey leute,
wollte euch nur viel spaß auf der trailtrophy wünschen (sorry offtopic)

vielleicht sieht man sich ja vor ort.
bis dann


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juli 2014)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> vielleicht sieht man sich ja vor ort.



Auf jeden Fall sehen wir uns da!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juli 2014)

Noch jemand heute auf dem Weg zur TrailTrophy nach Breitenbrunn im Erzgebirge? 
Die "EarlyBirds" sind ab mittags vor Ort und bauen eine Wagenburg um den T3 Bulli "Frank". 
Schaut einfach vorbei!


----------



## Athabaske (14. Juli 2014)

Seit gestern lautet die Antwort auf die Frage, are you enduro? Eindeutig, Yes indeet!

Die Early Birds könnten sich nun auch speedy ravens nennen...


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juli 2014)

Die EarlyBirds bzw. weite Teile davon, wobei es "die EarlyBirds" als solche gar nicht gibt, aber das führt jetzt zu weit… 
…also die EarlyBirds waren am Wochenende mit acht Leuten bei der TrailTrophy Veranstaltung in Breitenbrunn und haben mit dem 12. und 21. Rang (von 31) in der Team-Wertung ganz ordentlich abgeschnitten. Zumal wir eher mit einer "_Hauptsache-Spaß-haben-und-heil-ankommen_"-Haltung angetreten sind. Und auch das hat, abgesehen von ein paar ausgewachsenen Krämpfen, prima geklappt.

Aus meiner Sicht erwähnenswert: der Teamgedanke, dass man gemeinsam die Transfer-Passagen in einem für alle machbaren Tempo fährt, sich dann einzeln oder - nach Absprache - in Kleingruppen in die gewerteten Prüfungen (auch Stages genannt) stürzt, um danach wieder gemeinsam weiter zu fahren, hat hervorragend funktioniert. Also ganz ähnlich wie bei einer normalen Ausfahrt.

Team EarlyBirds in Pole Position, zumindest was das Lager angeht:



Team EarlyBirds beim Sammeln nach einer von insgesamt elf Stages:


Wer sich _Enduro_ als eine atemlose Abfolge faszinierender Stages vorstellt, sollte sich darauf gefasst machen, öfters mal ohne ersichtlichen Grund mitten im Wald Schlange zu stehen:


----------



## Athabaske (14. Juli 2014)

Am Freitagabend war die Poleposition eher eine Poolposition!


----------



## gemorje (15. Juli 2014)

War schön euch Jungs und Mädels mal wieder zu treffen! Vielleicht schaffe ich es an einem der nächsten Wochenende ja mal wieder morgens dabei zu sein. Ich gebe alles, dass es klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juli 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zu Deinem ersten Platz!


----------



## mzonq (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir klappt es am SO nicht, wir sind unterwegs (Marburg) zum Frisbee Turnier. Aber ich hab's Bike dabei, hoffe ich kann es mal ausführen.

Bis denne

Matthias


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juli 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> bei mir klappt es am SO nicht



bei mir auch nicht


----------



## LasseCreutz (18. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre. Es sei denn es kommt sonst niemand mit


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2014)

ich kann nicht. Muß arbeiten....


----------



## LasseCreutz (19. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal, hat denn keiner von euch Lust und Zeit morgen früh zu fahren?
Wenn sich bis morgen früh um 6 Uhr nicht noch jemand meldet bleib ich auch daheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juli 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 27. Juli, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Das Wetter sieht derzeit noch miserabel aus, aber die Vorhersage war ja in letzter Zeit eher unzuverlässig.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben, weil wenn keiner Bescheid gibt, fahren die 2-3 üblichen Verdächtigen ohne Umweg über die Zacke direkt in den Wald.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2014)

Die Gegend in die wir fahren, wenn wir von Degerloch aus die Runde Richtung Westen fahren:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Juli 2014)

Sonntag 27. ist gebucht! Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2014)

Ich!  
Würde auch bei feuchten Bedingungen fahren, wir müssen dann halt nur sehen, welche Wege zu weich sind und die dann schonen.


----------



## mat-mat (24. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## MarcoRastlos (24. Juli 2014)

ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. allerdings kämpfe ich seit der trailtrophy mit einer erkältung und muss schauen wie fit ich bis samstag bin.
hoffentlich passts


----------



## Athabaske (24. Juli 2014)

Wie erkältet? Bei dem trockenen warmen Wetter?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Juli 2014)

Leute, morgen wird´s dreckig! Ich hab voll Bock, mein Bike zu putzen 

Oder wir machen mal sowas:


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Äh… worum geht's in dem Video? …Staub? …konnte es mir nicht zu Ende angucken, die Musik und der eitle Fatzke haben mich überfordert. 

Trails sind in einem erstaunlich guten Zustand, schön griffig, selten schmierig, nicht tief. Und den Klabuster hat oben sogar schon wieder jemand gerichtet und unten ist er nach den Regenfällen der letzten Wochen nicht so schlimm wie ich gedacht habe. Aber reparieren sollte man ihn demnächst schon mal.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Wetter wird perfekt morgen: nicht zu heiß, Trails schön griffig.
Und so wie es scheint, sind wir zu viert. 
Wenn Marco wieder gesund ist, sogar zu fünft. 

Ich bin für die süd-westliche Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Juli 2014)

Yipiiieh!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Yipiiieh!


----------



## mat-mat (26. Juli 2014)




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Morgen wird fein. Eine westlicher liegende Adaption von der süd-westlichen Runde sonst.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (27. Juli 2014)

bei mir wirds nix, ich bekomm immer noch nicht richtig luft.
viel spaß


----------



## mzonq (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo. Ich bin auch nicht dabei. Fühle mich total erschlagen. Ich geh wieder ins Bett. Viel Spaß und happy trails.
Matthias


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2014)

Gute Besserung an alle daheim gebliebenen.

War heute eher weit und schnell und zudem hoch:
48km, 1.300hm, 3:45h in Bewegung, knapp 5h unterwegs
Trails ziemlich perfekt.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (2. August 2014)

hallo, fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Hockdrik (2. August 2014)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht um 7h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. August 2014)

EarlyBirds fällt morgen aus, dafür fahren die FairlyLateBirds um 9h ab Degerloch.

Wie immer: Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz bescheid geben, weil wenn keiner Bescheid gibt, fahren die 2-3 üblichen Verdächtigen ohne Umweg über die Zacke direkt in den Wald.


----------



## mzonq (3. August 2014)

Hi.wollte eigentlich auch kommen.schaffe es aber nicht da family affairs. Wer fährt., dem wünsch ich viel Spass. Vg Mn


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag, 24. August, 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte kurz Bescheid geben, weil wenn keiner Bescheid gibt, fahren die 2-3 üblichen Verdächtigen ohne Umweg über die Zacke direkt in den Wald.

24.8. ist erst in 2 Wochen, aber jeder ist herzlich eingeladen, sich auch schon vor dem 24.8. hier zu verabreden.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. August 2014)

Ich nix bei der Gerät  Muß da mal kurz das Vinschgau solarisieren


----------



## mzonq (8. August 2014)

Und ich werde das Vinschgau triggern. ... ich freu mich!!


----------



## Mofeu (10. August 2014)

Falls jemand Lust hat:
Morgen 9:00 an der Sbahn Universität, ca 2-3 Stunden.
Wird wahrscheinlich Richtung Bb gehen, Amitrail fahren 
Hat zwar grade noch geregnet, aber so ein bisschen Schlamm muss eh sein!
Liebe Grüße, Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alois1961 (12. August 2014)

Hallo gibt es den treff noch? Gruss loisel


----------



## 4mate (12. August 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nächster Termin Sonntag, 24. August, 7 Uhr morgens
> - Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
> - Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
> - 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...





alois1961 schrieb:


> Hallo gibt es den treff noch? Gruss loisel


----------



## Hockdrik (12. August 2014)

Danke, @4mate!

@alois1961: yep, einfach mal die letzten paar Posts durchlesen und gucken, ob's grundsätzlich für Dich passt; kurz vor'm nächsten Mal gucken, ob's stattfindet und ankündigen => mitfahren


----------



## mzonq (12. August 2014)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## alois1961 (12. August 2014)

ist doch tolle Quote: Eine gute und eine andere Antwort.


----------



## mzonq (12. August 2014)

Hey Alois,
nix für ungut, OK?
Wir freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer, der "hart" genug ist, sich am SO um 7:00 Uhr in der Früh aufs Rad zu schwingen.
Ich persönlich fahre aber erst wieder in ein paar Wochen mit.
Happy Trails!
M.


----------



## alois1961 (13. August 2014)

früh aufstehen ohne alkohol kein problem. aber 24.8. nun doch nicht da.


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2014)

...hmmm, ich empfehle auch bei späterem Aufstehen nicht unbedingt Alkohol, aber gut...


----------



## wolf13 (20. August 2014)

Sers Leute suche Fahrer für Clip dreh an verschiedenen Spots wer Interesse hat einfach melden.

Cheers wolf13


----------



## Hockdrik (23. August 2014)

Knöchel ziemlich verstaucht (Fußball… ), bin daher am Sonntag max. für eine kleine, milde, ganz lockere Runde am Start.

Wie schaut's sonst so aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. August 2014)

Morgen fällt von meiner Seite aus, nächsten Sonntag noch unklar. Goldener Herbst kann aber schon mal kommen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. September 2014)

Liebe Freunde des Bergfahrradsportes,

entgegen der einschlägigen Berichte prognostiziere ich für kommenden Sonntag bestes Wetter, um frisch ausgeruht, fröhlich und fidel die Stollen runterzurocken!
Jemand dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2014)

Dabei.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (4. September 2014)

ich auch...sorry....dabei


----------



## MarcoRastlos (6. September 2014)

nicht mehr dabei, wir bekommen gäste


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2014)

Gäste werden völlig überbewertet! 
Und auch Gäste freuen sich, wenn sie bis mittags ausschlafen dürfen.

Wäre jedenfalls schade, wenn Du nicht kommen kannst, aber da ja jetzt der Goldene Herbst kommt, werden wir eh noch ein paar sehr schöne Ausfahrten in der nächsten Zeit haben.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (6. September 2014)

Ich würde mich als Gastfahrer  auch gerne wieder anschliessen...und meinen derzeitigen Trainingskollegen Jessy mitbringen?? Passt das?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2014)

Klar passt das!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2014)

Also noch mal zur Bestätigung, morgen 7. September, 7 Uhr morgens mal wieder earlybirdige Sonnmorgenfahrt:
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Sonnenaufgang ist auch nicht viel früher, aber ich denke, man kommt dennoch auch die erste Viertelstunde gut ohne Licht aus. 

Derzeit sind wir zu viert. Ideale Gruppengröße, aber 1-2 mehr passt schon noch, nur bitte kurz Bescheid geben, sonst fahren wir los, wenn alle erwarteten Mitfahrer da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. September 2014)

Das war heute schön und mit ca. 40km und >1.000hm auch schön lang und hoch.

Bild mit einer Portion extra Morgensonne:


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2014)

Bin wegen morgen noch unschlüssig. Es soll zwar nicht regnen, dafür heute den ganzen Tag. Die Trails werden als morgen so oder so sulzig sein und da sollte man sie vielleicht lieber schonen. 

Alternativ würde ich evtl. ein bisschen Grundlage auf den Forstautobahnen fahren (dass ich das jemals schreiben würde...), aber dafür wird wohl niemand um 7h starten wollen, oder? Man könnte ansonsten noch Technik-Training an der Uni machen oder auf den Pump-track in Weilimdorf gehen?

Wie schaut's denn allgemein mit Mitfahrern aus?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2014)

ich kann erst Nachmittags. Dann gerne GA auf dem Pumptrack  Hat nicht jemand n 26er in l übrig? Dann bau ich kurz noch n Dirtbike zusammen....


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2014)

Nachmittags fällt für mich leider aus wegen is' nicht.
GA auf'm Pumptrack?  Grundlagen-Liegestütze sozusagen, hm… 
Für ein Dirt-bike empfehle ich Dir 27.5, den 26er L Rahmen kannst Du dann für ein BMX-Projekt verwenden.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2014)

Da sich niemand gemeldet hat (und alles ziemlich durchgeweicht ist), fällt morgen aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2014)

Nur kurz zur Info: der noch triefend nasse Wald und morgen dann auch wieder Regen ab ca. 10h in Kombination mit reichlich Rückstand auf meinem Schreibtisch wird dazu führen, dass ich morgen nicht am Start bin.

Vielleicht hat es ja bis Mittwoch etwas abgetrocknet, dann könnte es vielleicht am gleichen Ort abends klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2014)

Ich bin quasi im Auto nach Alpirsbach, Bissl RR fahren... 
-> also auch nicht da


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. September 2014)

Möchte morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. September 2014)

Leider verhindert.


----------



## mzonq (27. September 2014)

Bei mir geht s auch nicht....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. September 2014)

na gut,- alleine geh ich dann auch nicht los... vielleicht mittags....

gutN8


----------



## LasseCreutz (4. Oktober 2014)

Wie sieht es bei euch Leuten morgen früh mit fahren aus?


----------



## LasseCreutz (4. Oktober 2014)

Alleine fahr ich auch nicht ^^ also fällt die Tour morgen aus...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2014)

Dieses WOE klappt es bei mir leider wieder nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Oktober 2014)

:-(


----------



## ChrisZiegler (11. Oktober 2014)

Hättet Ihr Lust mal wieder im Schurwald zu fahren oder wart Ihr da und ich habs nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Oktober 2014)

Sehr verlockend 
Hätte denn sonst jemand Bock auf Birds morgen Früh?


----------



## mzonq (11. Oktober 2014)

Morgen früh im Schurwald wäre ich sogar dabei...bedeutet zwar wieder ne Stunde putzen aber was solls. Um 7 an der Katharinenlinde und dann mal Trails bei Altbach erkunden?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (11. Oktober 2014)

Richtung Altbach kenn ich mich nicht so aus aber ich erweiter nur zugerne meine interne Trailkarte Startpunkt würde ich aber auf 7:30h an der Katharinenlinde legen da es sonst bei Abfahrt von  Zuhause noch Tiefdunkel ist...


----------



## mzonq (11. Oktober 2014)

Ok.passt für mich.bis morgen früh


----------



## ChrisZiegler (11. Oktober 2014)

Supi Perfekt, bin dabei
Guitarman?? Auch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei


----------



## ChrisZiegler (11. Oktober 2014)

Schade ich könnt Dich auch gegen 7h am Bahnhof Esslingen holen?


----------



## mzonq (13. Oktober 2014)

Trotz anfänglicher Schwierigkeiten mit dem Zeitpunkt des Treffens und dem zuspätkommen von 50% der Gruppe, sind bei mir dann noch 40 km und 1200 Hm zusammengekommen. 100% der Gruppe kamen dann zufälligereise unterhalb des Kernerturm zustande und haben dann eine Runde Richtung Altbach gedreht und sich dann wieder aufgesplittet.

Ab 8:00 wird es echt voll im Schurwald, was es da für Hundegruppen und Lauftreffs gibt, ist echt verrückt.

So long!
Ride on!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2014)

Nächsten Sonntag könnte mal wieder eine Runde von Degerloch aus klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2014)

Apropos "ab 8:00 wird es echt voll":

Am 26.10. wird die Uhr umgestellt, dann geht die Sonne ziemlich genau um 7 Uhr auf.
Bis dahin würden wir also bei Start um 7 Uhr noch die knappe erste Stunde im Dunkeln fahren und auch danach werden wir dann früher oder später zumindest am Anfang wieder eine Lampe brauchen, Mitte Dezember mind. die ganze erste Stunde.

Da ich zwar kein Problem damit habe, mit Licht zu fahren, es aber - für uns und das Wild - auch nicht unbedingt sein muss, könnte die Lösung sein, jetzt schon auf 8 Uhr Startzeit statt 7 Uhr Startzeit umzustellen.

Bis Anfang Dezember kämen wir dann ganz ohne Lampe aus und selbst Mitte Dezember bräuchten wir nur die erste Viertelstunde eine.

Als Regel für die Zukunft hätten wir dann sowas wie:
- Anfang März bis Ende Sept: Start um 7h
- Anfang Okt bis Ende Febr: Start um 8h

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Als Regel für die Zukunft hätten wir dann sowas wie:
> - Anfang März bis Ende Sept: Start um 7h
> - Anfang Okt bis Ende Febr: Start um 8h
> 
> Was meint Ihr?



OK, gebongt, schreibe es in den Start Post


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag 19. Oktober, *8 Uhr (acht! nicht sieben!) *morgens:
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von *8 Uhr* bis ca. 12 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Bei Interesse bitte kurz Bescheid geben, sonst fahren wir um *8 Uhr *direkt in den Wald.

*8 Uhr *und nicht um 7 Uhr wie sonst immer, weil wegen dunkel, kalt und Winter, auch wenn noch Herbst ist.
Es gibt die Earlybirds jetzt also für begrenzte Zeit im Vorteilspack *eine Stunde später als sonst*. 
Das Angebot gilt bis Ende Februar und ist eine fantastische Chance für Nicht-ganz-so-früh-Aufsteher sich uns mal anzuschließen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Oktober 2014)

ähm,- wann treffen wir uns noch gleich?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Oktober 2014)

Aus gesundheitlich- familiären Gründen bin ich morgen leider doch nicht am Start  Hockdrik ebenfalls nicht (nein, die familiären Gründe haben damit nix zu tun!).

Nächsten Sonntag kann ich dann auch nicht,- möchte jemand mein Bike kaufen?


----------



## mzonq (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gehört, dass bei den Cotics immer das Tretlager knarzt....von daher scheidet kaufen aus    dann gute Besserung und nur kein Stress.

....und ich hab mich nach so einem Tag bei der Ikea so richtig auf nen Ausritt gefreut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (19. Oktober 2014)

Och Jungs, ich bin in letzter Zeit doch recht enttäuscht von euch...


----------



## mzonq (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
hier fürs Protokoll: Der aktive Arm der Early Birds hat eine Runde um 9:00 Uhr durch den Schurwald gedreht: 35km, 1200 Hm

Ich muss folgendes sagen: Es ist nicht so spassig alleine zu fahren und es wird Zeit, dass wir uns wieder mal auf der Stuttgarter Seite treffen: Ich habe es satt, jeden Trail zwischen Kappelberg und Katzenbühl 2x fahren zu müssen um auf diese km zu kommen.
Nicht das ich noch die Lust am biken verliere. 

Hat einer einer einen Tipp für einen guten 29er Matschreifen....ich habe noch einen Hans Dampf im Keller, den werde ich mal vorne aufziehen, aber der Ardent taugt nicht so viel für den zähen Matsch den ich vorgefunden habe.

Ride on!


----------



## 4mate (20. Oktober 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> - möchte jemand mein Bike kaufen?


Frau verkaufen, Fahrrad behalten...


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2014)

Seht mir meine Abwesenheit in letzter Zeit nach: Familienpflichten und lockende Pfalz-Touren waren der Grund.
-> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71537

Ich wäre am Sonntag aber trotz Pfalz Tour am Vortag gefahren, wenn... ja wenn einer von Euch Nasen sich mal angekündigt hätte.  
Aber nachdem Toby und ich beide konkurrierende Familienpflichten hatten UND sich kein anderer angekündigt hat, haben wir halt abends abgesagt.

Laub drüber! Nächsten Sonntag soll das Wetter auch wieder passabel sein.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

...und da heute erst Montag ist, bleiben noch ein paar Tage für Diskussionen um die richtige Reifenwahl


----------



## mzonq (20. Oktober 2014)

Pfalz, ich versteh' immer nur Pfalz?? Du kommst halt rum! Was für ein Leben. Unsereiner ist mal froh, dass er nach Lobenroth kommt,  andere sind in der Pfalz und geniesen dort Wein, Weib und Gesang, ähhh Bike, Trails und Hüttenzauber.  
Wie dem auch sei, ich mache das alles momentan sehr spontan, da ich ja quasi auf Kreissaalabruf bin. Kann also sein, dass ich mich die nächste Zeit rar machen werde


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

...ich wollte schon fragen was der erwartete Nachwuchs macht.

Gutes Gelingen, wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand heute Morgen spontan Lust und Zeit?


----------



## mzonq (21. Oktober 2014)

Lust schon aber keine Zeit. Muss schaffe.


----------



## Athabaske (21. Oktober 2014)

dito...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisZiegler (21. Oktober 2014)

Ebenfalls


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Oktober 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute Morgen spontan Lust und Zeit?



Lust ja, Zeit nein...


----------



## mzonq (23. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich eigentlich was getan an der Rennenfront? Hat sich irgendjemand irgendwo angemeldet?
Bevor wir aber versuchen in die Ferne zu schweifen, vielleicht sollten wir durch den Schönbuch streichen?:

*Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe:*
http://www.eventservice-stahl.de/cms/website.php
Da gibt es auch was mit dem Wort Trophy im Namen. Eine 46km Runde mit Renncharakter. Wenns passt können wir ja da einen schönen Event drausmachen. Ob das Rennen was für uns taugt, na ja, wußten wir bei der TT ja auch nicht so richtig....

ist aber noch ein Weilchen hin, ich werde euch aber zu gegebener Zeit wieder nerven  

So long-


----------



## Athabaske (23. Oktober 2014)

TV Hegensberg, aka ESNOS 2.0, trifft sich Sonntags zum Training in Korb.


----------



## mzonq (23. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> TV Hegensberg, aka ESNOS 2.0, trifft sich Sonntags zum Training in Korb.


Mmmh vielleicht das nächste mal. ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Oktober 2014)

...ist es in Korb grad nicht zu nass zum trainieren?


----------



## Athabaske (24. Oktober 2014)

...letztes Mal hatte es am Tag vorher viel geregnet und die Strecke war weitgehend trocken - ist halt gut gebaut. Einige sehr tiefe Matschlöcher hat es aber trotzdem und als echter Biker fährt man durch und nicht drumherum.

Das Training ist allerdings erst am Nachmittag angesetzt und die Strecke nur sehr bedingt Hardtail-tauglich.


----------



## mzonq (24. Oktober 2014)

Mir fehlt da glaub ich die Ausrüstung...FF, Panzer usw....müßte ich mir erst noch zulegen...in den Bikeparks kann man sich den Quatsch wenigstens ausleihen....

und was hab ich vor kurzem gelesen:   "Zu feige für Downhill, zu ungeschickt (oder zu alt) für Trial: Ich fahr' Enduro" 

 - oder All Mountain oder Over-Mountain


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2014)

Übrigens Ihr Plaudertaschen:

Nächster Termin Sonntag 26. Oktober, *8 Uhr (acht! nicht sieben!) *morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von *8 Uhr* bis ca. 12 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Bei Interesse bitte kurz Bescheid geben, sonst fahre ich direkt in den Wald.
Toby kann leider nicht... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2014)

*EarlyBirds dieses Wochenende im Sonderangebot!*

Durch die Umstellung auf 8.00 Uhr Abfahrt statt 7.00 Uhr Abfahrt über den Winter (=weniger Fahrminuten im Dunkeln) UND die an diesem Wochenende stattfindende Umstellung auf die Winterzeit (Uhren werden eine Stunde zurück gestellt), habt Ihr die einmalige Möglichkeit, _bei gefühlten 9.00 Uhr_ an einer Sonntagmorgens-EarlyBird-Tour teilzunehmen. 

Das Wetter soll zudem blendend werden! 

Daher noch mal der Hinweis auf den Termin morgen, Sonntag 26. Oktober, *8 Uhr (acht! nicht sieben!) *morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von *8 Uhr* bis ca. 12 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Bei Interesse bitte kurz Bescheid geben.


----------



## LasseCreutz (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich komme leider nicht, meine Gabel knackt und knarzt inzwischen so laut, dass es die Freude am fahren doch erheblich mindert...


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2014)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Ich komme leider nicht, meine Gabel knackt und knarzt inzwischen so laut, dass es die Freude am fahren doch erheblich mindert...



noch haben die Läden auf


----------



## Athabaske (25. Oktober 2014)

Der gefühlt späte Stat klingt schon attraktiv, aber dann hinterher noch nach Korb wird mir doch zuviel. Bin konditionell sowieso noch nicht sonderlich fit. Das wird wieder ein langer Weg werden...


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Der gefühlt späte Stat klingt schon attraktiv, aber dann hinterher noch nach Korb wird mir doch zuviel. Bin konditionell sowieso noch nicht sonderlich fit. Das wird wieder ein langer Weg werden...




niemand zwingt Dich, nach Korb zu fahren


----------



## Athabaske (25. Oktober 2014)

...doch die Aussicht meine Abfahrtsperformance zu verbessern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (26. Oktober 2014)

Wie war es im Stuttgarter Wald?

Korb war klasse, supertrocken und ein Heidenspass. Meine Mädels und ich sind jetzt aber rechtschaffen fertig...


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wie war es im Stuttgarter Wald?
> Korb war klasse, supertrocken und ein Heidenspass. Meine Mädels und ich sind jetzt aber rechtschaffen fertig...



Bin am Nachmittag mit den Kindern gefahren - alles bestens!


----------



## mzonq (26. Oktober 2014)

Stuttgart weiß ich nicht...aber Schurwald war klasse...überraschenderweise sehr trocken (bis auf ein paar Stellen) und am Morgen noch schön leer....dann wurde es aber sehr schnell sehr voll
28km, knapp 1000 Hms...und Vorsicht: der gemeine Stöckchenleger war wieder unterwegs. Und Kernen hintenrunter geht momentan gar nicht...da liegen meterhohe Holzwälle...ts ts ts...aber wir sind Legionen!
Habe mich schon mal nach Protektorenjacken umgeschaut....hat aber Zeit bis zum Frühjahr


----------



## ChrisZiegler (26. Oktober 2014)

Offtopic:Ja Schurwald war super, ich glaube aber eher an Pustefix als an Stöckchenleger.


----------



## mzonq (26. Oktober 2014)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Offtopic:Ja Schurwald war super, ich glaube aber eher an Pustefix als an Stöckchenleger.



Ja, der auch, aber ich fand einige extra quer gelegte Äste die Katharinenlinde / Wurzelpassage runter. Bin extra ein paarmal abgestiegen um die zu beseitigen. Vielleicht war ich diesmal früher dran wie Du


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2014)

Falls jemand im Zweifel sein sollte:
morgen is' nich'. 

Heute war ja auch so eine Art Sonntag und ich war anderweitig erschöpfend unterwegs, der Herr Gitarrenmann pflegt Beziehungen außerhalb des Einzugsbereichs und Lanzer Lasse hat seine Forke geschrottet. 

Wer von dieser Sonntagslähmung nicht betroffen ist, kann natürlich gerne fahren. Jetzt im Winter ab 8 Uhr.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. November 2014)

Nach 6 Wochen Abstinenz will und werde ich am Sonntag mein Solarium, ähm, Solaris quälen. 
Familienkalender: check 
Arbeit: check 
Wetter: Würstchen 
Alles andere: check 

Wer noch?


----------



## Hockdrik (7. November 2014)

Yep!



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wetter: Würstchen



- Würstchen-Grill-Wetter - nöp
- Wetter nur was für Würstchen - nej
- Wetter ist wurscht - yeah!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. November 2014)

Würstchen= t9


----------



## mzonq (7. November 2014)

mhhh
also mein Würstchen bleibt zu Hause  

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. November 2014)

Sonst noch jemand morgen früh um 8 Uhr ab Degerloch dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. November 2014)

na, ich halt


----------



## Hockdrik (8. November 2014)

Das schon mal gut


----------



## ChrisZiegler (8. November 2014)

Ich bin morgen in Rodalben...


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2014)

Schöne kompakte Runde zu zweit bei allerbester Herbst-Morgensonne

 

26km, 800hm und danach einen Kaffee auf der Sonnenterrasse


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2014)

und falls sich jemand fragt, warum ich immer auf so breiten Wegen rumfotografiere: 
auf den schmalen bin ich zu beschäftigt mit Fahren!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. November 2014)

Ja, war mal wieder geil!

 

Hab auch noch eins


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2014)

Jetzt mal was Ernstes: der Gitarrenmann wird den Winter über nicht jeden Sonntag fahren können. Er war sonst eine feste Bank und wenn sonst keiner mitkam, sind wir gerade den letzten Winter hindurch eigentlich durchgehend zumindest zu zweit gefahren.

Ich will und würde dennoch gerne weiter fahren, gerade auch im Winter (ab 8 Uhr statt 7 Uhr), aber nicht alleine. Wenn sich keine regelmäßigen Mitfahrer finden, werde ich mich eher anderweitig mit Langschläfern verabreden und das eben auch nicht erst am späten Abend vorher.

Daher die Frage:
wer wäre denn an einer regelmäßigen Fortsetzung des Sonnmorgen-Treffs interessiert und würde auch regelmäßig mitfahren?

@MARCOMASSLOS @mat-mat @mzonq @LasseCreutz @Freya @ChrisZiegler u.a.


----------



## mzonq (9. November 2014)

Das ist was ernstes. ..mmmh..ich habe mir vorgenommen im Winter regelmäßig mit dem Bike (ok - eher die Stadtschl...pe mit Schutzblech und Nabendynamo) auf die Arbeit zu fahren. Damit ich wenigstens ab und an rauskomme und so was wie Grundlage aufbaue.   Und dann ist wahrscheinlich mein Pensum an nass und kalt und versifft auch schon voll. Ob ich mich dann noch am Sonntag dreckig machen muss glaub ich eher nicht. Das muss dann schon einer dieser kalten, klaren Morgen sein. Am besten mit blauem Himmel und (leicht) gefrorenen Boden. Wenn der Winter so wird wie der letzte dann ist so was eher Mangelware. Und dann wollte ich noch am So bouldern gehen und damit nebenbei was für den Rücken und die Muckies machen. Und da habe ich noch die Hoffnung dass die Family mikommt. Wenn man das alles zusammennimmt, dann bin ich keine feste Bank für die komenden SO Morgen. Eher einer der Winterschönwetterfahrer.

Irgendwie blöde aber so isses halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisZiegler (9. November 2014)

Ich seh schon nicht nur ernst, sondern ich bewundere das was Ihr 2 da regelmäßig auf die Beine stellt.
Ich bin halt mit einem Anfahrtsweg aus Esslingen meist bis 13:00h oer länger unterwegs wenn ich mitkomm. 
Das geht halt nur bedingt wenn speziell jetzt im Winter kein Familienausflug geplant ist und ich freibekomm. 
Das ist leider bis auf heute ->Rodalben zur Zeit einfach schwierig.
Daher kann ich auch keine dauerhafte feste Zusage machen.

Ich würde vorschlagen wie im wahren Leben ist manchmal ein Tapetenwechsel der Startschuss für ein neues Abenteuer.
Die Early-Birds würde ich einfach anders/lockerer handhaben. 
Meldet sich niemand fährt auch niemand. 
Frägt jemand nach und meldet sich niemand findets nicht statt.
Finden sich zwei viel Spaß.

Einfach den Druck rausnehmen das immer zu veranstalten dann läufts für Euch als Veranstalter entspannter.

Vermissen werde ich die Ausfahrten das ist klar, den die sind schon einfach Spitze!
Ich hoffe sehr trotzdem ab und zu wieder mal mitzukommen!

Wahrscheinlich hätte ich euch heute morgen einfach einsacken sollen und mitnehmen...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203267124703917&l=c4439d60c5
Auto war nur zu voll.

In eigener Sache: Auch meine Mittwochsausfahrten habe ich im Augenblick eingestellt mangels regelmäßiger Teilnehmer
und da in der Dunkelheit fahren schwierig ist wenn man das Fahrkönnen der einzelnen Teilnehmer nicht einschätzen kann.
Hohe Verletzungsgefahr.


----------



## LasseCreutz (11. November 2014)

Ich muss im Moment leider auch noch pausieren, aber in spätestens 1,5 Monaten bin ich wieder am Start. Ich geb dann einfach nochmal hier im Forum bescheid...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2014)

OK, danke mal für's Fedback! 
Ich werde jetzt noch mal auf anderen Kanälen versuchen, Leute zu finden, die diesen seltsamen Fetisch "Familien-freundlich frühes Fahren" teilen. Vielleicht kann ich das Ganze ja auch so "über den Winter retten", sonst setze ich voll und ganz auf Lasse! 
.
.
.
Und das mit den weiten Anfahrtswegen verstehe ich gut. Ich habe gerade deshalb diesen Treff "vor meiner Haustür" ins Leben gerufen. Bis jetzt ist es mir nur leider noch nicht gelungen, genug Leute aus der näheren Umgebung zu mobilisieren. 

Das Problem mit dem "locker handhaben" ist aus meiner Sicht, dass solche Treffs nur dann wirklich gut laufen, wenn sie _verlässlich und regelmäßig _stattfinden. Sonst schlafen sie ein und finden irgendwann gar nicht mehr statt.

Der Grund: viele Mitfahrer entscheiden sich erst kurzfristig. Und dann eben auch nur, wenn andere bereits zugesagt haben. Wenn man aber als potentieller Mitfahrer erst fragen muss, ob es überhaupt stattfindet, wird es vielen zu kompliziert und planungstechnisch für alle noch kurzfristiger. Die Chance ist zudem groß, dass sich "die anderen" dann schon anderweitig verabredet haben.

Die Sonnmorgenfahrer haben aus meiner Sicht trotz der frühen Uhrzeit bisher auch nur deshalb relativ gut funktioniert, weil ein Kern von zwei Leuten fast immer gefahren ist und dann ganz unterschiedliche Leute immer mal wieder unregelmäßig mitgefahren sind. So waren wir oft zu dritt oder viert und immer mindestens zu zweit unterwegs, aber bis auf den Kern oft in ganz unterschiedlichen Konstellationen.

Wir werden sehen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. November 2014)

Hm :/

Ich wollte eigentlich nichts ersterben lassen mit meiner Zeitknappheit. Verstehe aber die Argumente nur allzu gut!

Ich versuche, mehrere Wochen im Vorraus zu planen um evtl. ein Bissl Perspektivensicherheit zu geben.

Dämliche Verpflichtungen da,- will biken


----------



## Freya (15. November 2014)

So, dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort 

Beim Nachdenken, weshalb ich auch keine feste Größe bin, kamen mir drei Gründe.
Ich hänge mittlerweile einfach technisch recht weit hinter euch (also biketechnisch UND fahrtechnisch ). 
Außerdem ist für mich der Anfahrtsweg schon auch ein Argument. Mit dem Rad muss ich 2x 45min mehr einrechnen (bedeutet früher aufzustehen...). Und das Auto zu nehmen, nagt an meinem ökologischen Gewissen...
Dass ich nicht auf das Früh-Fahren aus Familiengründen angewiesen bin & schon gerne länger im Bett liege, weil ich eben auch später noch entspannt Biken kann, ist mir ja fast ein bisschen unangenehm zu sagen - aber so ists 

Ich drücke aber fest die Daumen, dass es sich jetzt nicht über den Winter verläuft!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2014)

Wie es dann so geht, wenn man das alles etwas lockerer sieht, haben der Gitarrenmensch und ich uns heute spontan (30min Vorlauf?!) für eine Samstagmittags-Runde entschieden und das war bei dem unerwartet guten Wetter und samstäglich leeren Trails auch genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (15. November 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wie es dann so geht, wenn man das alles etwas lockerer sieht, haben der Gitarrenmensch und ich uns heute spontan (30min Vorlauf?!) für eine Samstagmittags-Runde entschieden und das war bei dem unerwartet guten Wetter und samstäglich leeren Trails auch genau richtig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336033 Anhang anzeigen 336034



So isses recht...Neid!! Und das Wetter habt ihr auch noch optimal genutzt. 

Ich bekomme langsam nen Budenkoller  ...  vielleicht wird es mal was mit ner kurzen Runde nächste Woche

CU


----------



## Hockdrik (16. November 2014)

Blätter auf dem Pumptrack statt Matschepampe im Wald.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. November 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Blätter auf dem Pumptrack statt Matschepampe im Wald.




Wo ist das? Weilimdorf?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (28. November 2014)

Ich bin mal so frei....
http://radsportabteilungtvh.kadermanager.de/events/5782601
Grüßle Christian


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. November 2014)

Hendrik fährst Du diesen So um 8? Ich wäre dabei .


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2014)

joa!  Ich wollte schon nach Esslingen ausweichen, aber vor der Haustür ist mir lieber.

Nächster Termin Sonntag 30. November, *8 Uhr *morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von *8 Uhr* bis ca. 12 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen


EDIT: Ich weiß jetzt übrigens auch welchen "Trail bei der Bahnbrücke" Du neulich meintest.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. November 2014)

OK Till then !


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2014)

Prima! Von mir aus diesmal eher kompakt und kurz (30km, 3h). Habe mittags noch was vor.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. November 2014)

Paßt


----------



## stengele (29. November 2014)

Wenn ich mich aus meinem Bett schälen kann bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2014)

Heute überraschend gut besuchter (4 Fahrer) und ungwohnt kurzer (21,0km, 638h) EarlyBird Ride bei guten Trail-Bedingungen und schön knackigen Temperaturen.  

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch noch mal auf die Mittwochsfahrer hinweisen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/regelmaessiger-biketreff-in-stuttgart-mittwochsfahrer.306031/page-135


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. November 2014)

Schee wars!


----------



## mahik (30. November 2014)

Ja, vielen Dank Dank für die tolle Tour


----------



## stengele (30. November 2014)

Da hat sich das frühe aufstehen ja richtig gelohnt. Danke fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2014)

Kommenden Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, aber wenn sich sonst jemand um 8h für eine Tour in Degerloch treffen will, seid Ihr dazu natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir die SundayEarlyBirds wieder über den Winter retten können.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Dezember 2014)

Sonntag ist Trailpflege angesagt, von meiner Seite also keine reguläre Runde.

Da morgen das Wetter schön werden soll, ganz spontan:

Nächster Termin *SAMSTAG* 13. Dezember, *10 Uhr *morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von *10 Uhr* bis ca. 14 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Kommt wer mit?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (12. Dezember 2014)

Hab kein Zeitfenster frei, Gedöns rund um Weihnachten und so.... ich probiers dafür am Sonntagmorgen im Restregen....
 Dir viel Spaß


----------



## mahik (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich würd' mit kommen, bis gleich!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Dezember 2014)

Krass kurzfristig, aber prima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2014)

Das war übrigens eine coole Runde letzten Sonntag, erst Richtung Osten und dann noch mal Richtung Westen, seltsam gutes Wetter (sah deutlich ungemütlicher aus, als es dann war), insgesamt: 35km, 1.100hm, 4h unterwegs

-------------------------------------------------------//-------------------------------------------------------

Sonst so: ich will und werde in den nächsten 2 Wochen grundsätzlich jederzeit Biken wollen, muss ich natürlich mit der Familie in Einklang bringen und kann nicht unbedingt mehrere Tage hintereinander unterwegs sein, aber ich bin verglichen mit sonst flexibel, nicht auf einzelne Tage und nicht ganz so auf Randzeiten festgelegt. Falls also wer Interesse hat, eine Runde zu fahren, bin ich grundsätzlich interessiert. Einfach melden. Hier oder per PM. Ansonsten eine schöne Zeit! der Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag 21. Dezember, 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von 8 Uhr bis ca. 12 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Kommt wer mit? Bitte kurze Info, wenn jemand mitkommen will, denn wenn sich keiner meldet, fahre ich ohne Umweg direkt in den Wald.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Dezember 2014)

Kann sein, würde gerne, weiß aber noch nix konkretes. Leider. Ich schreibe im Laufe des Abends...


----------



## ChrisZiegler (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin erkältet... sollte nicht wirklich


----------



## mahik (20. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die Runde letzte Woche war super, vielen Dank!
Falls nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt, bin ich morgen früh dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2014)

Das "Falls nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt" nehme ich mal als Zusage, der @guitarman-3000 ist ein Vielleicht, ich habe noch ein "wenn es heute Abend nicht zu heftig wird gerne" auf einem anderen Kanal und manchmal kommen ja auch überraschend Leute dazu, also sind wir morgen 2 bis 4 Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin leider raus für nachher. Grrrrr...


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Dezember 2014)

Joa, die Trails sind extrem tief und werden erstaunlich intensiv genutzt: keine gute Kombination… 

Wir haben entsprechend viel Forstpiste eingebaut und eine eher weite und flache Tour gefahren:
46km, 900hm


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Dezember 2014)

noch als gute Nachricht: das mit den 8 Uhr Start geht voll auf, da man selbst heute am kürzesten Tag keine Lampe brauchte (zumindest nicht ab Start um 8 Uhr in Degerloch, für die Anreise schon noch)

Ich glaube ich mache eine Sonderaktion: jeden Tag bis Silvester morgens um 8 Uhr EarlyBirds, kurze und lange, entspannte und schnelle Touren 

Das hilft sicherlich auch bei den üblichen Festtags-Beschwerden und man sitzt pünktlich zur Mittags-Gans samt Gästen wieder am Tisch.
Wie wär's? Wer macht mit?

Muss aber auch noch den Familienrat befragen… 

Man könnte auch jeden zweiten Tag machen…


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2014)

Mittwoch steht! Der Rest schwebt noch...


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Dezember 2014)

Nächster Termin Sonntag 28. Dezember, 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von 8 Uhr bis ca. 12 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Wir hoffen auf schön knusprige Trails, die erst in der Mittagssonne auftauen, bevor dann Montag der ganz große Frost kommt.
Falls sonst noch jemand mitkommen will, bitte kurz melden, weil wir sonst zu zweit direkt in den Wald fahren.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei morgen .


----------



## ChrisZiegler (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab Besuch... bin morgen nicht dabei..


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Dezember 2014)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei morgen .



dann sind wir bisher zu dritt!


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2014)

Es hat noch ein bisschen nachgeschneit!


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2014)

War perfekt heute und daher geht es morgen gleich weiter, diesmal zu einer humaneren Zeit:

Nächster Termin Montag 29. Dezember, *10 Uhr* morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von 10 Uhr bis ca. 14 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi Guys! Hat Phun gemacht heute! Morgen werde ich mit meiner Freundin fahren. Würde sie ja gerne mitbringen, aber sie sitzt morgen zum 3. mal auf einem MTB ;-).


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Dezember 2014)

Bilder von der sehr schönen Tour heute:


   

Griffige Trails, perfekter Puder, super Truppe!


----------



## Ghost---rider (29. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bilder von der sehr schönen Tour heute:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346122 Anhang anzeigen 346123 Anhang anzeigen 346124
> 
> Griffige Trails, perfekter Puder, super Truppe!


Hallo Leute, ich fands genial mit Euch zu fahren. Ich komme gerne wieder


----------



## mzonq (29. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bilder von der sehr schönen Tour heute:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346122 Anhang anzeigen 346123 Anhang anzeigen 346124
> 
> Griffige Trails, perfekter Puder, super Truppe!




Sieht cool aus!!!!! Powderalarm!!!!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich bin heut mal extrafaul und nutze ctrl+c....
Nächster Termin Sonntag 11. Januar , 8 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm von 8 Uhr bis ca. 12 Uhr
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen

Kommt wer mit? Bitte kurze Info, wenn jemand mitkommen will, denn wenn sich keiner meldet, fahre ich ohne Umweg direkt in den Wald.

Wetter ist erstmal egal...


----------



## LasseCreutz (8. Januar 2015)

Doch nicht :/


----------



## ChrisZiegler (10. Januar 2015)

Bin dabei aber erst um 08:10h bis morgen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Januar 2015)

Im Moment sind wir zu dritt.

Wenn noch jemand kommen möchte bitte kurz Bescheid geben, sonst warten wir nicht und fahren los, sobald wir komplett sind.

Frei mi


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2015)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Doch nicht :/



Lasse, wenn Du Deinen alten Beitrag editierst statt einen neuen Kommentar zu schreiben, sieht das im Zweifel kein Mensch. Just sayin...

Viel Spaß denen die fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diri3l (11. Januar 2015)

Bin in Stuttgart und hab das leider erst zu spät gesehen. Nächstes Wochenende wäre ich dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlass (NICHT nachlassender Regen und metertiefe Trails...) gibt´s heut Wampenpflege auf dem Sofa.

Ich hoffe, es erreicht noch alle evtl. Mitfahrer!

Cheers!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2015)

Oh man.... Nach ewigem hin und her haben wir uns dann entschieden, die LateBirds- Runde um 13.30 Uhr zu starten. Mit Sonne, Schneegestöber und allem, was dazwischen möglich ist hats riesen Spaß gemacht! Insgesamt 38km mit seltsamerweise nur 700hm und gefühlt 19kg Dreck pro Rad waren alle vier Anwesenden glücklich bedient 
Quick ´n dirty....


----------



## ChrisZiegler (12. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab noch ne weile lang danach gefroren... Strava sagt 950hm?
 Sehr schöne dreckige Tour Danke


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das Wetter für Sonntag sieht gar nicht soo schlecht aus, vielleicht sind die Trails dann sogar gefrier-getrocknet? 





Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. Januar 2015)

ich wär dabei, falls ihr mich trotz schlechtem fitnesslevel und jetlag mitnehmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Januar 2015)

Sorry folks,- ich bin raus für morgen 

Weiß grad nicht so recht, wie´s bei mir weitergeht,- aber nächste Woche hab ich ne Versammlung, wo ich fast nicht fehlen kann... Ich geb Bescheid!

Viel Spaß allen die fahren!!!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (17. Januar 2015)

Ich bin noch unentschlossen die Trails sind so durchgeweicht...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2015)

Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall, ich MUSS geradezu fahren
bin 3 Wochen nicht gefahren und voll auf Entzug
wird aber daher auch eher eine Reha-Tour morgen
und bei allzu tiefen Trails auch gerne eher Schotter-lastig
man muss ja nicht alles zu Brei fahren

So oder so bin ich auf jeden Fall morgen um 8 Uhr am Treffpunkt,
wenn jemand kommt, freu' ich mich
wenn nicht, fahre ich alleine


----------



## mzonq (17. Januar 2015)

Ich bin raus...viele Grüße und Spaß an alle die hart genug sind sich bei so nem Wetter in den Wald zu wagen


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. Januar 2015)

Bin dabei. Gut das du nochmals 08:00 erwähnst. Ich bin von 07:00 ausgegangen. Bis dann


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2015)

Prima! 

Dann machen wir es uns morgen so richtig schön gemütlich.
Dauer und Art der Trails nach unserer Kondition und der Kondition der Trails. 

 

P.S.: ab 8h braucht man gerade so kein Licht mehr


----------



## MarcoRastlos (18. Januar 2015)

Guten morgen. Ich bin raus. Bei mir ist eine Erkältung im Anmarsch.
Da bleibe ich lieber im Bett. Sorry


----------



## ChrisZiegler (18. Januar 2015)

Hochdrik ich bin dabei! Fahre demnächst los, bin noch am Frühstücken


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2015)

Hier ist Frost auf den Scheiben der Autos draußen und der Himmel ist sternenklar.
Wir haben also zumindest die Chance, dass wir am Anfang nicht nur durch Sulz und Matsch fahren müssen. 

Gute Besserung an Marco!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (18. Januar 2015)

Bin wohl 5-10min später erst da....Scheiben kratzen und so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2015)

Im Sinne der Reha nach 3 Wochen Pause heute eher Foto-Safari. Dennoch 35km, bei allerdings nur 730hm.Das alles bei allerbestem Wetter und weitgehend guten, angefrosteten Trail-Bedingungen (dazu später mehr). Zumindest in den ersten 1-2 Stunden. Danach dann Ausweich-Kurs auf Schotter. Aber seht selbst.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> weitgehend guten, angefrosteten Trail-Bedingungen (dazu später mehr)



Es gab ungefähr drei verschiedene Trail-Zustände gestern:
- gefriergetrocknet (man stelle sich vor, man fährt über Kellogs die auf einem Teppich liegen)
- angetaut (Kellogs die auf einer Schicht Nutella liegen)
- durchgeweicht (Haferschleim)

Da @Athabaske auf anderen Kanälen bereits skeptisch nachgefragt hat:
- ja, von 8 bis ca. 10h waren die Trailbedingungen südl. Stuttgart frostig gut
- ja, auch bei uns gab es selbst um die Uhrzeit schon einzelne Matschlöcher
(kann man gut an den Multi-Layer-Spray'N'Freeze-Eismatsch-Panzern auf den Bildern sehen)
- später sind wir dann weitgehend auf Forstautobahn ausgewichen und haben die typischen Matschtrails ganz ausgelassen

Beim Spaziergang mittags war der Mahdental-Trail in einem ziemlich schlimmen Zustand. Dort müsste man dringend mal ein paar Löcher trockenlegen, aber selbst das wird wenig helfen, wenn man solche Wege bei den Bedingungen nicht auch einfach mal schont. Wir fahren uns da die eigenen Trails kaputt (und liefern den Wandervereinen Munition...). Es scheint so zu sein, als würden dieses Jahr viel mehr Biker selbst bei schlechtem Wetter fahren, als in den vorherigen zwei Jahren. Das finde ich super, aber manchmal vermisse ich da ein bisschen das Feingefühl.


----------



## Deleted 319860 (19. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dort müsste man dringend mal ein paar Löcher trockenlegen, aber selbst das wird wenig helfen, wenn man solche Wege bei den Bedingungen nicht auch einfach mal schont. Wir fahren uns da die eigenen Trails kaputt (und liefern den Wandervereinen Munition...). Es scheint so zu sein, als würden dieses Jahr viel mehr Biker selbst bei schlechtem Wetter fahren, als in den vorherigen zwei Jahren. Das finde ich super, aber manchmal vermisse ich da ein bisschen das Feingefühl.



Danke das das mal jemand noch so sieht! Geht mir genauso, bin auch aus der Region und ich fand es letztes Jahr auch schon sehr auffällig, dass Trails im Winter bei matschigstem Zustand total zerfahren waren. Entsprechend sahen sie dann im Frühjahr als es trocken wurde auch aus...
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, dass man da nicht mal bisschen nachdenkt. Klar machts mal Spaß auch im Winter paar Trails zu fahren, nur gerade in Stuttgart mit all seinen Komplikationen (2m Regel, kaum Fahrradlobby, Downhillstreckenproblematik) schaden wir uns dabei wie Hockdrik schon sagte nur selbst. Zerfurchte Wege mit ausreichend Reifenspuren lassen die Allgemeinheit den Schuldigen halt leicht identifizieren.

Sorry, wollt nicht euren Thread vollschreiben, aber du hast mir gerade aus der Seele gesprochen


----------



## ChrisZiegler (20. Januar 2015)

Die Biker die alleine bei jedem Wetter fahren wird man sehr schwer erreichen können aber bei gemeinsamen Touren fällt dem jeweiligen Guide eine besondere Verantwortung zu. Darum fahre ich so gerne Early Birds.....da klappt das tadellos und die Runden haben trotzdem " Salz in der Suppe"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2015)

...ich habs ja verstanden


----------



## ChrisZiegler (20. Januar 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...ich habs ja verstanden


Du sollst nicht so viel allein fahren...

Nein Quatsch das läuft bei Dir und Deine Ortskenntnisse sind nicht zu ersetzen Top!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...ich habs ja verstanden



 ich habe nicht verstanden, was Du da verstanden zu haben glaubst…?


----------



## mzonq (20. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ich habe nicht verstanden, was Du da verstanden zu haben glaubst…?


 

geht mir genau so.ich versteh auch nicht, was er glaubt, verstanden zu haben?  gab es da eine verdeckte Botschaft oder was


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich erklärs Euch am Sonntag. Aber nur, wenn Ihr auch alle (!) kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Januar 2015)

Uiuiui,- hat sich mal jemand den Wetterbericht angeschaut? Grausig! Crosser auf der Autobahn oder was?


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Januar 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Uiuiui,- hat sich mal jemand den Wetterbericht angeschaut? Grausig! Crosser auf der Autobahn oder was?



Derzeit noch unklar (Wetter und Verfügbarkeit).


----------



## ChrisZiegler (24. Januar 2015)

Heute nacht könnt a bissle Puderzucker dazu kommen, mehr wohl nicht... Bodenbeschaffenheit wohl eher Richtung "glattschig"


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Heute nacht könnt a bissle Puderzucker dazu kommen, mehr wohl nicht... Bodenbeschaffenheit wohl eher Richtung "glattschig"



"Glattschig" ist gut! 
Bin etwas enttäuscht von den Bedingungen heute morgen, eigentlich hätte es kälter werden sollen (-4°C). Wenn es aber selbst hete nicht wirklich frostig ist, wird man morgen dann wohl auf Schneematsch rumfahren, der auf echtem Matsch liegt und es wird einfach nur ein große nasse, kalte Pampe.

Die Alternative könnte eine Runde Technik-Training in der Innenstadt sein, ein paar Stäffeles runter und in der Stadt gibt es dann genug "Stadtmöbel", Absätze, Treppen etc. Das habe ich am Mittwoch mit Lasse gemacht und das war echt gut. Und ein bisschen Technik-Training kann ja jeder gut gebrauchen, oder?

Wer wäre daran interessiert? Ein bisschen Urban Biking?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (24. Januar 2015)

Das würde ich spontan entscheiden je nach dem was heute nacht tatsächlich runterkommt wird Urban Biking eventuell auch glatt...


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Das würde ich spontan entscheiden je nach dem was heute nacht tatsächlich runterkommt wird Urban Biking eventuell auch glatt...




Wenn es oben im Wald nicht kalt genug für gefrorenen Boden ist, wird es unten in der Stadt im Zweifel über Null sein,
aber das können wir ja tatsächlich spontan sehen.

Was auch immer eine Möglichkeit bei zu tiefen Trails ist: 
auf Forstautobahnen zur Uni und dann dort Technik-Training, das geht da echt gut.

Wir können uns ja so oder so um 8h in Degerloch treffen, dort "Bodenproben" nehmen und entscheiden.

Wer wäre denn sonst noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Januar 2015)

Ich werds nicht schaffen morgen


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich werds nicht schaffen morgen



och nö…


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

Ich werde übrigens parallel mal eruieren, wo es morgen verlässlich Schnee hat und unter Null bleibt, ich habe da so eine Idee. Stay tuned!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

Wer wäre denn bereit, morgen um 9.30h in Aalen anzutreten? Da gibt es eine nette Truppe, sehr feine Trails und "oben auf dem Berg" wohl auch ausreichend Frost, um nicht im Sulz zu fahren. Wetterentwicklung und Bericht von vor Ort würde ich aber noch abwarten wollen.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (24. Januar 2015)

Das beutet aber Rückkehr nicht vor 15:00h wenn man es realitstisch betrachtet? Das werd ich wohl nicht durchziehen können  aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Januar 2015)

nononono... Grrr....


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

Ja, das wäre dann eher eine längere Abwesenheit von zu Hause als sonst, weil später los und die dann gerne auch noch vor der letzten Abfahrt kurz einkehren und dann muss man auch  noch aus Aalen zurück. Aber ich bin bereit und dafür! 

Persönliche Wetter-Einschätzung von vor Ort hört sich gut an:


> Optimale Winter(bike)sportbedingungen auf der Ostalb. Knappe 3cm Schnee und gefrorener Untergrund.
> 
> Bis mittag 100% Frost, sogar ein bisschen Sonne und heute Nacht ein paar mm Schnee. Fast perfekt würde ich sagen



So sieht es da aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1768932?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=sharebar&utm_campaign=social


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

@mzonq und @MARCOMASSLOS: 
wie wär's? Aalen ist von Euch aus doch auch keine Weltreise, oder? 9.30h dort, echt schöne Tour auf feinsten Trails im Schnee, nette Leute kennenlernen und am frühen Nachmittag wieder zurück sein, statt hier im Matsche-Pamp rumradeln?!


----------



## mzonq (24. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> @mzonq und @MARCOMASSLOS:
> wie wär's? Aalen ist von Euch aus doch auch keine Weltreise, oder? 9.30h dort, echt schöne Tour auf feinsten Trails im Schnee, nette Leute kennenlernen und am frühen Nachmittag wieder zurück sein, statt hier im Matsche-Pamp rumradeln?!



Wäre schon extrem cool, aber das ist zu viel Zeit die draufgeht (für mich)
ich bleib hier in der Gegend und geh hier in den Wald. Euch viel Spaß und happy trails.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (24. Januar 2015)

Early Birds morgen spontan verlegt nach Aalen. Ein Platz wäre noch frei. Abfahrt um 08:00h in Esslingen Zell. Adresse nur per PM. Teilnehmer bisher ich und Hochdrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. Januar 2015)

EarlyBirds waren heute zu Gast bei den Schwertreitern in Aalen, denn dort hat es oben richtig Schnee und nicht nur Matsch.
Vielen Dank Richtung Aalen für die Gastfreundschaft und die wie immer feinst gepflegten Trails.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (26. Januar 2015)

ich war in Hamburg, sorry für die späte antwort.
aber coole aktion


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2015)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich wegen Familienbesuch raus. Zudem sieht es immer noch nach Matsch aus, auch wenn Schnee drüber liegt.

Aber das Wetter soll ja wieder frostig werden...

Derweil und falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat:
Heiko, der Projektleiter für Open Trails, hat dem Enduro Magazin ein Interview gegeben.
Ich finde, darin ist sehr schön zusammengefasst, worum es geht und was jetzt ansteht.

Bitte gerne liken und auch teilen, damit der aktuelle Stand die Runde unter Bikern und Nicht-Bikern macht:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/692253217562991


----------



## ChrisZiegler (31. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch raus morgen früh ebenfalls verordneter Familiensonntag nach 3 Wochen Early Birds...


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2015)

So, wir könnten eigentlich mal wieder, oder? Allerdings werde ich morgen mal vorsichtig zu Fuß die Trails testen, wenn die so nass und tief sind, wie ich befürchte, werde ich mich eher für ein bisschen urbanes Fahrtechnik-Training in den Talkessel stürzen. Außerdem hätten @ChrisZiegler und ich da noch ein kleines Foto-Projekt zu erledigen. 

So oder so nächster Termin Sonntag 15. Februar, *8 Uhr* morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- normalerweise 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm und eher trail-lastig
- diesmal vielleicht eher Stadt- un Aspahlt-lastig (was übrigens auch Spaß machen kann, Höhenmeter und Obstacles gibt es genug)

Jemand dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2015)

@LasseCreutz: willst Du unser Technik-Trainer sein!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (13. Februar 2015)

Jo ich denk ich sollte durch Anwesenheit glänzen...Natürlich farblich bereits im Rausch des Frühlings...✌


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Februar 2015)

Zu früh, schaff ich morgen nicht... Sorry!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (14. Februar 2015)

ich hätte lust und zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2015)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> ich hätte lust und zeit




Prima, wird aber potentiell eine andere, städtischere Runde als sonst.
Wenn das OK ist ->


----------



## ChrisZiegler (14. Februar 2015)

Darsteller können wir nicht genug haben


----------



## MarcoRastlos (14. Februar 2015)

bin dabei,
wenn wir hauptsächlich unten in stuttgart fahren würde sich für mich evtl ein anderer treffpunkt anbieten?


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht, wobei wir auch schön runter fahren. ;-)


----------



## ChrisZiegler (14. Februar 2015)

Leichter Frost morgen früh juhee.... wir könnten auch erst noch ein gutes Stündchen Richtung Frauenkopf spielen gehen?? Die Gegend kenn ich noch gar nicht


----------



## MarcoRastlos (14. Februar 2015)

ok, 08:00 degerloch, freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2015)

Oh ja, erst Wald testen ob und solange Frost, dann urban.


----------



## LasseCreutz (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte schon Lust, allerdings ist meine Schwester übers Wochenende zu Besuch und wir wollten heute Abend ein bisschen feiern 
Ich schreib mal ein kurzes Statement wenn ich nach hause komme, dann sollte feststehen wies aussieht...


----------



## mzonq (14. Februar 2015)

Also ich kann leider nicht, Kinder kränkelnd und ich bin froh wenn ich morgen 1h von hier aus laufen gehn kann...

Heute auf dem Familienspaziergang habe ich in den Hügeln von Serach eine alte Downhillstrecke entdeckt...wird aber leider seit Jahren nicht mehr befahren....  Sie sind unter uns!!  So mit ein paar fiesen Sprüngen und Anliegern. Sieht nach viel Arbeit aus. Iich wollte ich hätte mehr Zeit für's auskundschaften (und ein bisschen bauen). 

Viel Spass beim örban baiken...ich mach dann  während dem pendeln Techniktraining wenn ich das Hardtail mal wieder zusammengeschraubt habe


----------



## mahik (14. Februar 2015)

Ich wäre morgen früh auch dabei


----------



## LasseCreutz (15. Februar 2015)

Bin dabei  Vielleicht etwas müde aber auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Februar 2015)

heute zu fünft Stadt, Wald, Fluß mit Ausflug zum XL Pump Track
im Wald war es morgens richtig schön trocken durchgefroren


----------



## ChrisZiegler (15. Februar 2015)

Perfektes Wetter und super Trailbedingungen vielen Dank für die Tour rund um den Frauenkopf....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde! 
Wer startet morgen?


*meld*


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2015)

*überleg*, *skeptisch auf's Wetter guck*, *abwart* :-/


----------



## ChrisZiegler (21. Februar 2015)

Wenns Wetter einigermaßen hält mach ich ne eher kurze Runde in Esslingen Altbach und Lobenrot oder dergl..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (21. Februar 2015)

Und ich bin krank zu Hause und träume vom Frühling ....


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2015)

wird morgen aufgrund der weichen Wege eine Grundlagen-Ausdauer-Tour auf Schotter - ab 8h in Degerloch


----------



## LasseCreutz (22. Februar 2015)

Tut mir Leid, aber nicht für mich...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2015)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber nicht für mich...



Und ich dachte, gerade Du wolltest mal Grundlagen mit'nem geliehenen Trekkingrad fahren...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. März 2015)

Ist kommenden Sonntag um achte wer dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2015)

leider verhindert...


----------



## ChrisZiegler (5. März 2015)

Ich bin auf der Welle also die mit Grippe...


----------



## mahik (7. März 2015)

Falls ich dann nicht der einzige bin, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. März 2015)

Du bist nicht der einzige. Allerdings starten wir morgen um 8 uhr an der Katharinenlinde oberhalb Esslingen. Early Birds flying Schurwald sozusagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahik (7. März 2015)

Wunderbar, danke für die Info! 
Also richtig richtig früh, werd' ich wohl so 7 Uhr los fahren.


----------



## mzonq (7. März 2015)

Ähhhh. Hallo? Der Gitarrenmann und ich hatten hinter den Kulissen gebabbelt und raus kam, das wir uns um 9e da oben an der Katharinenlinde treffen. Das kann ich momentan mit der Familie besser vereinbaren.So zwei Kids sind ganz schön stressig. Also bitte nicht so früh aufstehen und um 9 auftauchen. Hoffe das passt immer noch für dich. Ihr könnt ja dann noch weiter rumgurken. Ich muss so um 12 wieder zu Hause sein und die Kinder übernehmen. Frau hat dann anschließend Ausgang


----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2015)

Falls jemand morgen Abend Lust auf eine Tour hat:
Treffpunkt immer mittwochs um 18.30h oben (!) an der Zacke in Stuttgart-Degerloch

Weitere Infos hier: Mittwochsfahrer


----------



## Hockdrik (13. März 2015)

Nächster Termin Sonntag 15. März, jetzt wieder um *7 Uhr* morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km, ca. 800hm 
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, jedenfalls kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Jemand dabei? 
Wetter soll ganz OK werden, man braucht um 7h auch schon kein Licht mehr, also beste Bedingungen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. März 2015)

Ich bin leider nicht da


----------



## ChrisZiegler (13. März 2015)

Ich bin gesundheitlich noch angeschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahik (14. März 2015)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## LasseCreutz (14. März 2015)

Ich auch, würde mich aber evtl. Nach 2 Stunden oder so ausklinken... Aber ich bin auf jeden Fall morgen um 7 da oben...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. März 2015)

Jungs, viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter! Ich setz mich auch gleich aufs Ratt. Hab allerdings 200 km vor mir, wird also vermutlich knapp werden 
Grüße aus den Allgäu!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2015)

Nächster Termin Sonntag 22. März um *7 Uhr* morgens
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, jedenfalls kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Jemand dabei? 
Wetter scheint noch sehr unentschieden, zur Not - als wenn alles nass ist - würde ich auch Strecke auf Schotter fahren, muss eh ein paar GA1 Kilometer in meine Beine kriegen, so schwer mir das auch fällt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. März 2015)

Für GA1 musst Du Dir aber die Waden rasieren, sonst zählts net 

Wie auch immer,- ich komm mit...


----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2015)

nur die Waden?


----------



## LasseCreutz (21. März 2015)

Ich hätte auch Lust, bei schlechtem Wetter mach ich aber lieber Technik...


----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2015)

Wetter sieht gut aus. In dem Fall würde ich eine normale Tour fahren. Gerne mit Singletrail-Verbindung Richtung Weilimdorf.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (21. März 2015)

Ich starte in Esslingen aber erst um 09:00h Ausschlafen Yeah


----------



## mahik (21. März 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei 
GA1 hatte ich heut' wohl schon genug. (Kenne mich mit den Trainings-Begriffen aber nicht so gut aus, also keine Ahnung ob das so stimmt...)
Geregnet hat es vorhin wohl nur im Würmtal, ab Renningen war der Boden wieder Trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (22. März 2015)

Hey, tut mir Leid, ich musste bis jetzt noch was für die Uni machen und will etwas länger als 5 Stunden schlafen. Aber euch allen viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2015)

Ganz schön schöne und lange Tour bei trockenem Wetter:
44km, 1.240hm, knapp 5h unterwegs, _nur_ ein Platten


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> _nur_ ein Platten



Hardtail rulez!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hardtail rulez!



Ein Fully ist wie ein Frappucino, lecker, aber kompliziert.
Ein Hardtail ist wie ein Espresso!
=> http://www.bikemag.com/videos/hardtail-ripping-on-the-transition-transam/


----------



## mzonq (23. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ein Fully ist wie ein Frappucino, lecker, aber kompliziert.
> Ein Hardtail ist wie ein Espresso!
> => http://www.bikemag.com/videos/hardtail-ripping-on-the-transition-transam/


 

Und das wäre? Schwarz und bitter?  


Ich sehe schon, da treibt sich einer auch wahnsinnig viel Zeit auf MTB Sites herum


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2015)

Neee,- schnell und zackig 
Außerdem: wer macht sich schon zuhause einen Kabachinodingens? Das bestell ich immer nur im Café. Sprich: Im Bikepark/ Finale/ Endurorennen leih ich mir ein 183,5mm- Fully mit Plattformabsenkung und elektronischem DSG, ansonsten fahr ich Hardtail und freu mich!

Schönes Video,- irgendwie hab ich Bock auf SSP!


----------



## mzonq (23. März 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Neee,- schnell und zackig
> ....
> Schönes Video,- irgendwie hab ich Bock auf SSP!


 

Boooaaahh. SSP? Ich kämpfe schon mit 1x11 und du kommst mit 1x1  

Was mir fehlt ist so ein Gelände vor der Haustür wie in dem Video...ich glaub ich muss mal wieder auf'd ä Albb!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2015)

Kommenden Sonntag?

-> Early Birds goes Albtraufräubern  Da gibt´s doch schon Erfahrungen...?!

Sollmer was organisieren? Bock hätt ich tierisch!


----------



## mzonq (23. März 2015)

Lass mich mal klären....Family und so...das läuft halt wieder auf einen Halbtagesausflug raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. März 2015)

bin nächstes WOE nicht so mobil, aber macht Ihr nur, wenn der Mzonq wieder mobil ist.


----------



## mzonq (23. März 2015)

Mobil...geht so...ich bin nur unvernünftig


----------



## ChrisZiegler (23. März 2015)

ich bin in Freiburg  Woche drauf?? Das wäre schön!


----------



## mahik (23. März 2015)

Nach den bisherigen Vorhersagen soll kommendes WoE auch eher feucht werden...

Wo soll's denn hin gehen?
Die Ecke Ermstal/Echaztal wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2015)

Ihr wisst aber schon, daß da Ostern ist?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (23. März 2015)

Dann halt noch eine später...Mist war doch erst letztes Jahr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (23. März 2015)

Die Zeit fliegt wenn man Spass hat


----------



## supercollider (23. März 2015)

Ich schalt mich mal hier einfach ein, beobachte das schon länger. Und die Alb wäre dann der Auslöser mich mal anzuschließen, wenn ihr mich lasst ;-)
Bringe da auch Erfahrung mit, vor allem Geislingen, Lenninger Tal oder auch Bad Urach.

Wenn also das Wetter am Sonntag passt wäre ich dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. März 2015)

Am Sonntag gibt es drei Probleme:

Zeitumstellung
Wettervorhersage
Schweinehund (intern)

Ich würde trotzdem gerne fahren 

Und noch etwas Werbung in eigener Sache

Cotic- Treffen Südwest


----------



## ciao heiko (26. März 2015)

Stuttgarter Bike Community Demo

"Am Samstag, 28.3. 14 Uhr trifft die Bike Community Stuttgarts in der Eierstraße 113/148, Abzweig Dornhaldenklinge/Hahnklinge auf Amtsvertreter der Stadt Stuttgart sowie auf Presse, um nochmals auf die Thematik der zu legalisierenden Downhillstrecke aufmerksam zu machen."

Wir würden Euch bitten zahlreich zu erscheinen oder Eure sowieso geplante Samstag Nachmittag Biketour dort vorbei zu führen. Alle sind eingeladen. Egal ob mit oder ohne Bike. Egal ob CC oder Downhill. Es ist wichtig dass die Biker zusammen stehen und sich zeigen.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1582159288693817/

.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. März 2015)

Hinweis auf die "Demo" für den Bau der DH-Strecke in Stuttgart:

Es geht dabei übrigens nicht nur um die DH-Strecke, sondern darum, wie die Stadt Stuttgart insgesamt mit dem Thema Mountainbiken umgeht.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1582159288693817/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. März 2015)

...und was machen wir am Sonntag?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. März 2015)

Weiß ich auch noch nicht, ich arbeite eigentlich das ganze Wochenende, weiß noch nicht, wann und was ich mir da rausschälen kann, die "demo" am Samstag geht für mich vor.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (27. März 2015)

Ich bin in Freiburg bin Sonntag raus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. März 2015)

So, kleines Update meinerseits:

Ich kann leider nicht zur Demo kommen 
Am Sonntag hab ich Zeit,- aber es soll regnen. Gegen Schweinehund würde ein oder mehrere Mitfahrer helfen
Ich hab ne neue Gabel und die wird nachher eingebaut


----------



## Hockdrik (27. März 2015)

SWR Fernsehbericht zur immer wieder verschobenen DH-Strecke in Stuttgart:
http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=e1e33ee0-d4ab-11e4-86ba-0026b975f2e6

Open Trails Beitrag dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/725635240891455

Veranstaltung zum Flagge zeigen morgen 14h in Stuttgart:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1582159288693817/




> Der Naturschutz legt sich selbst ein Ei...
> 
> …und "Sportstadt Stuttgart" ist wohl eher Wunschdenken als Realität. So lautet zumindest die These in dem hier verlinkten SWR Bericht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. März 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> So, kleines Update meinerseits:
> 
> Ich kann leider nicht zur Demo kommen
> Am Sonntag hab ich Zeit,- aber es soll regnen. Gegen Schweinehund würde ein oder mehrere Mitfahrer helfen
> Ich hab ne neue Gabel und die wird nachher eingebaut


Update_2.0:

Demo doch weil Termin verschoben
dafür bin ich für morgen raus und werde ausschlafen


----------



## mzonq (28. März 2015)

Ich bin für morgen früh auch raus


----------



## supercollider (30. März 2015)

Hatte sich bei mir mit Sonntag auch erledigt da ich Aufgrund der Wettervorhersage meine Ausfahrt auf Samstag verlegt habe.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2015)

Der Einsatz am Samstag hat sich gelohnt würde ich sagen:
(wir sind danach sogar noch eine sehr schöne Runde mit nur einem Platten gefahren)

EDIT: jetzt mit funktionierenden Links:


> Gute Berichterstattung über die Aktion vom Samstag:
> 
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cht.6d71a7dd-3202-4ac0-8afc-53f14d1be72b.html
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. April 2015)

...ist n Bissl früh, ich weiß. Aber kommt wer am Sonntag und/ oder Montag Morgen zum Eier suchen mit in den Wald? Wetter soll ja prächtig werden!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. April 2015)

leider weder noch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. April 2015)

Freitag? Samstag? Ohne Eier? Abends?


----------



## Hockdrik (2. April 2015)

Mittwoch wieder


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. April 2015)

Da ja heute, trotz saugeilem Wetter, irgendwie Matratzenhorchdienst dran war geht´s morgen etwas zur Sache. EarlyBirds nur später quasi 

Hier ist der Plan:

Morgen, Montag, 8 Uhr Treffpunkrt Katharinenlinde Esslingen.

Wer noch Lust (und Zeit) hat....

Frohes Eierversteckensuchenessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2015)

Der Vorschlag "Die 2-Meter-Regel im Wald stärker kontrollieren" hat im Bürgerhaushalt Stuttgart 197 Pro- und 314 Contra-Stimmen erhalten, ist damit auf Platz 2.128 von 3.122 gelandet und wird von der Verwaltung nicht weiter geprüft.

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/733175750137404


----------



## mzonq (11. April 2015)

So, ab in den Urlaub   bin - wie so oft - die nächsten 2 Sonntage nicht am Start.

CU


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> So, ab in den Urlaub   bin - wie so oft - die nächsten 2 Sonntage nicht am Start.
> 
> CU



Hauptsache Du bist wieder intakt.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. April 2015)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich am Sonntag fit genug für eine kurze. frühmorgendlich Runde bin oder nicht.
Würde mich dazu morgen gegen Abend noch mal melden.
Schön wär's schon!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. April 2015)

OK, ich habe zwar schwere Beine, würde aber morgen früh gerne eine kleine Runde drehen:
- ca. 20km, unter 800hm, 2h unterwegs, keine Pausen, um 9h wieder in Degerloch
- locker Schotter bergauf, feinste Trails zackig bergab
- Treffpunkt 7h in Degerloch wie immer

Ist jemand dabei? 


Das Kleingedruckte:


> Wer hat Lust sonntags frühmorgens zu biken?
> 
> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.) MORGEN AUSNAHMSWEISE KÜRZER
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. April 2015)

u know why,- i´m not


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2015)

da sich ansonsten keiner gemeldet hat, schlafe ich jetzt auch noch mal eine Runde


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2015)

Da es heute früh nicht geklappt hat, wie wäre es mit heute Abend 18h:
- ca. 20km, unter 800hm, 2h unterwegs, keine Pausen, um 20h wieder in Degerloch
- locker Schotter bergauf, feinste Trails zackig bergab
- Treffpunkt 18h in Degerloch wie immer

Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2015)

EDIT: Korrektur s.u.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. April 2015)

Ich bin diese Woche mal lieber noch vorsichtig. Also leider ohne mich


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2015)

Einmalige Chance, 2h später also sonst Early Birds zu fahren:

*Treffen morgen um 9 Uhr:*
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, jedenfalls kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das bisschen Regen wird die seit Wochen trockenen Wege max. griffig, aber nicht matschig machen.
Morgen Vormittag soll es trocken bleiben.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (25. April 2015)

Mir reichts nicht nach Stuttgart zeitlich, fahr nur kurz für ca. 2 Std im Schurwald um 8h... Viel Spaß.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. April 2015)

Für ne Reha- Runde kann ich niemanden begeistern, oder


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Für ne Reha- Runde kann ich niemanden begeistern, oder



Ich komme im Anschluss gerne mit meinem Rad zu einer Reha-Stunde bei Dir. 
(nein, nicht _zu_ ihm, sondern: Mein. Rad. Reha. Bei. Ihm.)


----------



## mzonq (25. April 2015)

Ja. KLAR!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. April 2015)

Das wäre dann so gegen 15 Uhr? Meld Dich einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2015)

Ich melde mich. Ob ich es schaffe, vorbeizukommen, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.
Im Moment weiß ich noch nicht mal, ob/wer kommt, geschweige denn wie lang es dann geht…


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2015)

Mag jemand meinen Startplatz beim Bike the Rock am Samstag in Heubach? Masters XC Rundenrennen gegen die Startgebühr...


----------



## mzonq (29. April 2015)

Danke für das Angebot...das ist mir zu anstrengend....


----------



## ChrisZiegler (29. April 2015)

Mir fehlts an Kondition für solche Rennen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2015)

Kannst meine solang haben


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Mai 2015)

...um der Frage vorzugreifen: 
Ich kann morgen leider aus sozialen und restgesundheitlichen Gründen nicht morgens fahren. Ab 14 Uhr wäre ich sowieso reha- mäßig am rollen, wenn jemand mag...

Der Ast steigt stetig


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Mai 2015)

Bin nicht am Start.


----------



## mzonq (2. Mai 2015)

Ich kann nur SO früh und das nur hier auf der Esslinger Seite. Irgendjemand Interesse? Bin ab 8 unterwegs und für ca. 3h unterwegs.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (2. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ists Wetterabhängig mit einer Gruppe aus Frankreich ebenfalls im Esslinger Wäldle... Vielleicht trifft man sich unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happyhippo92 (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community!

Die Mountainbike-Saison ist im vollen Gange! Und da zu zweit fahren mehr Spaß macht,
wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob jemand Lust hat sich mir bei meinen Trainingsrunden rund um Esslingen anzuschließen.

Über mich: 
Bin 22 Jahre, fahre am liebsten Marathon, Cross/Country, Trails, ambitionierter Fahrstil
Trainingsrunde gerne auch mal Nachmittags/Abends unter der Woche.

Über interesse würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Lg Felix


----------



## spacerichie (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen jemand am Start? Hätte endlich mal wieder Zeit und Bike (nach Rahmenbruch).

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juni 2015)

...ich leider nicht...


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juni 2015)

Ein anderes Mal gern.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juni 2015)

Das Wetter wird halten und ich hab Bock und Zeit.... 
Mag jemand heute Abend spontan biken?


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2015)

So… morgen mal wieder Early Birds!

Nächster Termin am 5. Juli 2015 *um ca. 6.20h* (so früh weil wegen kühl):
- Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 2-3 Stunden Rundtour mit 20-30km, ca. 800hm bzw. so lange wir die Temperaturen ertragen
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, jedenfalls kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Toby und ich fahren auf jeden Fall. Wenn sich keiner meldet allerdings ohne Umweg über Degerloch direkt in den Wald.
*Also: wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, bitte melden!*

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Juli 2015)

Yessss, dabei!

Meinst Du, mit der 2Liter- Trinkblase komm ich hin? Schon recht warm grade... Und wenn ich statt der blauen, zu meinem Solaris passenden Hose die Froschgrüne mit dem gelben IDRT- Trikot anziehe, das sollte nicht allzu viele Insekten anziehen, oder?

[Ironiemodus aus]


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juli 2015)

Schwüle Runde zu zweit, 3h unterwegs mit 850hm auf 25km.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juli 2015)

Morgen (Sonntag) ganz früh und ganz kurz?

Optional JETZT!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juli 2015)

nöpe, ganze Wochenende berufl. im Einsatz (Solitude…)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juli 2015)

Okay, dann schlaf ich morgen auch mal aus. Muss auch arbeiten, aber erst ab 12...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

meiner Intention folgend, morgen in den frühesten Tagesstunden, welche schon lichtdurchflutet die Querung des Waldes (selbstverständlich nur auf dafür zugelassenen und vorgesehenedn Mountainbike- Strecken!) erlauben, möchte ich an dieser Stelle höflichst nachfragen, ob es denn noch andere Bergradfahrerinnen und/ oder Bergradfahrer in dieser Region zu derart haarsträubenden Uhrzeiten aus den Federn treibt, um mit mir gemeinsam dieses Erlebnis zu bestreiten.

Antworten müssen mindestens genauso geschwollen formuliert sein und sollten in Sachen Satzbau mindestens die selbe, eher noch eine diffizilere Komplexität aufweisen.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!


Und nochmal für Smartphone und Tablet:

morgen wer am Start?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2015)

Möchten schon, müsste nur noch dero Schwiegerleut entledigen mich... und nicht so lange Party machen... Ich fürcht', es geht sich nicht aus. :-/


----------



## ChrisZiegler (25. Juli 2015)

Und ich hab keine passende Kleidung


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Und ich hab keine passende Kleidung



WHAT?!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2015)

Kommst halt ohne Klamotten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2015)

@ChrisZiegler wenns an der passenden Kleidung tatsächlichh hapert und Du nicht Rothwild fahren magst: das Bfe- Angebot steht (im Keller)!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (25. Juli 2015)

Danke bin morgen früh Richtung Leiterspitz Lechtal unterwegs... Willste mit Abfahrt um 5h für den ganzen Tag


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn Du nen Platz frei hast.... Wo muß ich hinkommen?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (25. Juli 2015)

Der Rest am Telefon...


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Juli 2015)

Nächster Termin:
Sonntag 2.8., 8h (nein, nicht 7h!)

derzeit sind wir zu dritt
wird gut! flott, flüssig, flowig 
sonst noch gerne (!) wer dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. August 2015)

Boah, war das mal geil 

Knapp 55 km mit 1500 hm in teilweise nicht ganz so bekanntem Terrain. Zu dritt, schön homogene Gruppe bergauf wie bergab (jaja, der 29"er Vorteil...),- und das alles trotz gerissenem Schaltzug, Durchschlag vorne und darum teilweise mies gelauntem Gitarrenmann! Sogar die Gespräche mit den Spaziergängern auf den Trails waren cool (und technisch. Ob der Typ sich n 29er holt?). AGAIN Fellas!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. August 2015)

Yeah! 

Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich auf einer einzigen Tour so viele neue-alte und neue-neue Trails unter die Reifen nehme und der eine ist ja mal so was von M E G A, noch MEGAer als die anderen Mega-Trails.   

Danke für's Guiden, Gitarrenmann!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. August 2015)

Gerne


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2015)

Nächster Termin:
Sonntag 9.8., 7h (nein, nicht 8h!)

derzeit sind wir zu zweit
wird wieder gut, flott, flüssig, flowig 
sonst noch jemand dabei?

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. August 2015)

Ich bin die nächsten 2 Wochen leider nicht dabei. 
Gründe kann man hier nachlesen:

http://tobyunddiealpen.blogspot.com


----------



## spacerichie (8. August 2015)

bin morgen früh auch mal wieder dabei. falls ihr früh dran seid, schaut bitte kurz auf dem parkplatz vom jugendhaus vorbei, ok?
gruß rainer


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2015)

Nach aktuellem Stand sind wir morgen zu fünft! 
Der frühe Vogel entgeht der Hitze oder so.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. August 2015)

Schöne 40km Runde mit 1.000hm zu viert auf dem wohl Besten, was Stuttgart Süd-West an Trails zu bieten hat. Leider ein kleiner Crash-Out meinerseits gegen Ende. Das muss ich wohl morgen erst mal sortieren lassen. ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (12. September 2015)

Nächster Termin:
morgen, Sonntag 13.9., 7h, *Treffpunkt diesmal unter dem Fernsehturm ! 
_____________________also nicht an der Zacke !*

Der Gitarrenmann und ich werden eine zügige, etwas längere - schätze 45km - Runde auf den üblichen Trails fahren, nur halt ein, zwei Schleifen mehr.

Wer mitkommen mag, muss sich auf eher wenige Pausen - außer für notwendige Trailpflege - einrichten, ist aber herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2015)

Ungewöhnlich milde, geradezu laue Luft und rotes Sonnenaufgangs-Streif-Licht im dunklen Tann inkl. rot-leuchtender Sonnen-Flecken auf dem Waldboden. Allein dafür lohnt es sich so früh aufzustehen. Und für den früh und gut genutzten Tag (Carpe diem und so…) natürlich. Und die freien Trails, wobei selten so viele Leute wie heute unterwegs waren. Die wissen halt auch was gut ist.

So viel zur Qualität, quantitativ war es so:
37km, 1.200hm, knapp 3 1/2 Stunden in Bewegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2015)

So, hallo erst mal!  Wie machen wir denn hier weiter?

Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass wir uns über das Winterhalbjahr wieder regelmäßiger treffen, also einen regelmäßigen, verlässlichen Treff am Sonntagmorgen etablieren. Das hat den Vorteil, dass auch mal spontan Leute dazukommen, weil: "die Early Birds fahren ja eigentlich immer".

Kommendes Wochende klappt bei mir leider nicht, aber es sollte ja auch nicht von mir abhängen, ob gefahren wird oder nicht. Hier kann sich jeder mit jedem verabreden nur Art, Zeitpunk und -ort sollten gleich bleiben, sonst wird es diffus. Ich würde dann ab dem 4.10. versuchen, mehr oder weniger jedes Wochenende am Start zu sein und das auch hier jeweils mit 1-2 Tagen Vorlauf reinschreiben.

*Konzept wäre dann wie gehabt:*


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2015)

Yeah! The early bird catches the dirt 

Kommenden Sonntag kann ich auch nicht, dann wirds besser...!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. September 2015)

Kommendes Wochenende klappt es bei mir doch, daher nächster Termin:
Sonntag 27.9., 7h (nein, noch nicht 8h, erst ab Oktober)

Derzeit sind wir zu zweit - sonst noch jemand dabei?

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. September 2015)

Wie unterschiedlich so ein Sonntagmorgen ausfallen kann, zeigt die heutige Runde:
1.300 statt den üblichen 800-1.000hm, 50 statt den üblichen 30-40km und davon einige im Trial-and-Error-Verfahren.

Wie kam's? Na, es waren halt die richtigen drei Leute für so eine große Runde beisammen.  


  
Morgendlich schönes Licht und überall heftige Wildschwein-Spuren.


----------



## orudne (27. September 2015)

Ja war cool, dass aus den geplanten ca. 3h auf einmal 6h wurden 

Wieder eine schöne Sonntagmorgen Runde - auch mit meiner Auto-Command-Post (verstellte sich dauernd selbständig)


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2015)

Nächster Termin:
Sonntag 4.10., 8h (nicht 7h! Okt-Febr 8h weil wegen dunkel, erst im Frühjahr dann wieder ab 7h)

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## orudne (29. September 2015)

Ich bin dabei.

8 Uhr  
(Tja, der Herbst hat auch Vorteile )


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. September 2015)

I'll try hard


----------



## flashgoeran (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich werds auch versuchen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Oktober 2015)

Die Tatsache, daß ich immer noch arbeite und daß das auch morgen früh VOR und NACH einer kleinen Tour im Schurwald (jemand Bock?) so sein wird lässt mich zum ausschlafen tendieren... Sorry, so ein neues Leben zehrt doch von den Reserven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. Oktober 2015)

Oh!


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man den üblichen Wetter-Seiten glaubt, haben wir morgen um 8h eine Regen-Wahrscheinlichkeit von gut 80%. 

Ich habe daher nach optimistischeren Wetter-Seiten Ausschau gehalten und bin in Norwegen fündig geworden:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





=> bisschen Regen zw. 4 und 6h nachts, ab 6h trocken  

Termin steht also und wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet, bleibt es auch dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2015)

OK, den norwegischen Wetterdienst können wir wohl knicken. @orudne und ich waren zwar trotzdem am Start (falls @flashgoeran gekommen wäre, hätte er nicht allein da stehen sollen und ganz so kurzfristig wollten wir dann auch nicht absagen…), haben's dann aber angesichts des anhaltend strömenden Regens abgeblasen. Dafür bin ich mit frischen Brötchen nach Hause gekommen. 

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Oktober 2015)

leider ist ja grad Volks(verdummungs)fest,- sonst könnte man ja mittags n Bissl auf dem Pumptrack rumrollern...


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> leider ist ja grad Volks(verdummungs)fest,- sonst könnte man ja mittags n Bissl auf dem Pumptrack rumrollern...



äh… aber es gibt doch so viele andere Pumptracks in Stuttgart -> zum Beispiel Fasanenhof
Wobei ich noch überlege, das schlechte Wetter zu nutzen und am Nachmittag ein paar Pflegemaßnahmen durchzuführen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Oktober 2015)

Pflegemaßnahmen am Fahrer?  Prinzipiell wäre das schon nötig,- aber das Bike und die Trails gehen vor!


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2015)

nicht am Bike und nicht am Fahrer


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Oktober 2015)

...schon klar! Meine Rebscherenallergie ist ja leider bekannt und mittlerweile stark fortgeschritten


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2015)

wart mal ab, bis Du erst mal auf „körperliche Arbeit“-Entzug bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab's dann doch nicht geschafft ganz direkt nach Hause zu fahren und bin noch 35km durch den Regen gefahren. 

Aber mit weniger Trail-Anteil.

Wenn man erstmal unterwegs ist, dann ist's auch nicht mehr so schlimm...


----------



## ChrisZiegler (4. Oktober 2015)

[QUOTE="Wenn man erstmal unterwegs ist, dann ist's auch nicht mehr so schlimm... [/QUOTE]

Stimmt irgendwie.... Pantoffeln ausleeren, Krönchen richten, weiterfahren...  Wenn der Bach den Weg des Trails nimmt spielt die Durchfahrt unten im Tal auch keine Rolle mehr....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Oktober 2015)

Äääähm,- Strecke öffentlich posten? Hmmmm,- nicht, daß wir bald noch mehr Drähte und Stöcke auf den Trails haben


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Oktober 2015)

@orudne, @guitarman-3000 und ich sind am kommenden Sonntag aus unterschiedlichen Gründen verhindert.
Aber es kann sich natürlich dennoch jeder unabhängig von uns hier zu einer Tour am Sonntagmorgen verabreden.


----------



## orudne (6. Oktober 2015)

Richtig, am 11.10. bin ich raus.

Am 18.10. sollte dann wieder klappen.


----------



## flashgoeran (6. Oktober 2015)

hey sorry... der Regen auf meinem Dachfenster hat mich nicht aufstehen lassen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2015)

Dieses Wochenende kann noch bei der Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart mitgeholfen werden:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1666333873603838/

Da die Bauzeiten in den vergangenen Wochen immer eher unter der Woche waren, haben alle Stuttgarter Biker, die unter der Woche arbeiten (kommt ja vor...), an diesem Wochenende doch noch mal die Chance, mitzuhelfen.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2015)

Diesen Sonntag (18.10.) fallen die Early Birds aus. Manche sind krank (gute Besserung!), andere arbeiten jetzt 24/7 (ebenfalls gute Besserung!) und einer ist in den Schwarzwald eingeladen (herzlichen Glückwunsch!).

Aber bitte hier gerne selber verabreden. Oder auf nächsten Sonntag warten.

Da gibt es die Early Birds wegen Winter (erst ab 8h) und Zeitumstellung (1h länger schlafen) im Super-Sonder-Schnupper-Angebot.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2015)

Liebe Mitleser,

ja, genau Ihr seid gemeint, die Ihr schon immer mal mitfahren wolltet, es Euch aber dann doch zu früh war. Für Euch gibt es die Early Birds am kommenden Wochenende im Super-Sonder-Schnupper-Angebot. Wir fahren, wie mittlerweile zw. Okt und Febr. üblich, um 8.00 Uhr los, aber durch die Zeitumstellung wird es sich wie 9.00 Uhr anfühlen!  Na, was sagt Ihr? Dabei?

Also nächster Termin:
Sonntag 25.10., 8h (nicht 7h! Okt-Febr 8h weil wegen dunkel, erst im Frühjahr dann wieder ab 7h)

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## orudne (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin wieder dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Oktober 2015)

Hab Samstag n Gig. Wenn ich einigermaßen geradeaus schauen kann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Mahe5 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch vor am Sonntag dabei zu sein, das Super-Sonder-Schnupper-Angebot kann ich nicht ausschlagen!!


----------



## BikeguideMartin (24. Oktober 2015)

Hey Hendrik, bin morgen früh auch dabei


----------



## oatshred (24. Oktober 2015)

Mit der zeitumstellung hast du es mir auch schmackhaft gemacht bin auch dabei


----------



## Advii (24. Oktober 2015)

Falls man 5 Minuten später sein darf bin ich auch dabei


----------



## BikeguideMartin (25. Oktober 2015)

ich bin leider raus, hab mich mit der Zeitumstellung vertan :-(. Klingt unglaublich, ist aber so. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2015)

wenn man sich heute in der Zeitumstellung vertan hat, müsste man eigentlich deutlich zu früh wach gewesen sein….


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2015)

Sieben Mitfahrer, bunte Blätter auf den Bäumen und Wegen, Straßen morgens noch nass, Trails weitgehend trocken und leer.
Sehr fein -> vielen Dank für’s Mitkommen!

Bilder:

  

Statistik: gut 35km, gut 1.000hm, 3 1/2 Stunden in Bewegung, 5 Stunden unterwegs


----------



## Mahe5 (25. Oktober 2015)

War eine sehr coole Gruppe und eine super Tour!! Danke nochmal an die Guides!!


----------



## oatshred (26. Oktober 2015)

War Mega! Danke fürs Guiden!


----------



## orudne (26. Oktober 2015)

Das war wirklich die schönste Seite des Herbstes gestern!

(Noch) nicht zu kalt, traumhafte Farben, griffige Trails!
Und pünktlich auf dem Birkenkopf kam die Sonne raus! 

Dafür lohnt sich definitiv das frühe Aufstehen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2015)

*Leute, bitte Vorsicht auf dem Panorama- Trail runter zur Eierstr.!!!*

*Da hat ein Scherzkeks ziemlich viel ziemlich fies in den Weg gelegt. Auch Äste auf Kopfhöhe hab ich n Paar weggesägt heut Mittag! Also bitte umsichtig fahren da runter!!!*


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2015)

Fands auch total genial! Timing war auch super 

Komisch,- ich werde nicht über neue Einträge hier informiert!? Hat das Thema noch jemand?


----------



## orudne (26. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hab gerade eine Mail bekommen, dass Du gepostet hast.
Da hat s funktioniert.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich bekomme Benachrichtigungen.

Danke jedenfalls für den Hinweis und das Freiräumen/schneiden des Panorama-Trails - schon bescheuert, die DH-Strecke ist noch nicht eröffnet und da fängt schon mal jemand an, die umliegenden Trails zu "sperren".

Naja.

Sollte ja demnächst besser werden.

Wobei: in Freiburg haben sie Fallen/Hindernisse auf die offizielle, legale Freeride-Strecke gebaut... kranke Seelen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (27. Oktober 2015)

Am kommenden Sonntag (1.11.) werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren können!

Euch viel Spaß!
Das Wetter soll ja schön werden!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Oktober 2015)

Wie wär’s wenn wir am Sonntag 2-3 Mal die neue DH-Strecke in die Tour einbauen?

Open Trails Beitrag mit Bildergalerie zur offiziellen Eröffnung der Stuttgarter DH-Strecke heute:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/833214613466850

dazu ein Film Beitrag:





und ein überraschend positiver Zeitungsartikel:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cke.8425d6b5-a7f9-4fd0-8178-bf3ae8b68909.html


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Oktober 2015)

Also nächster Termin:
Sonntag 1.11., 8h (nicht 7h! Okt-Febr 8h weil wegen dunkel, erst im Frühjahr dann wieder ab 7h)

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- eigentlich 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm, aber diesmal könnte es auch zu einer Session auf der neuen DH-Strecke ausarten 
- so oder so Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Oktober 2015)

Wie hab ich mich drauf gefreut und freue mich jetzt drüber, folgendes schreiben zu können:

*Am Start!*


----------



## Mahe5 (31. Oktober 2015)

ich komme auch wieder mit.


----------



## Axl_S (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

lese schon eine Weile mit und würde mich morgen auch gerne anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Oktober 2015)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> lese schon eine Weile mit und würde mich morgen auch gerne anschließen.



Sehr gut!

Details gibt es hier


----------



## orudne (31. Oktober 2015)

Wie schon gesagt, ich bin morgen nicht dabei. 

Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## oatshred (31. Oktober 2015)

Komme auch wieder mit


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2015)

Tausche Bilder gegen Daten! Mein Handy ist kurz nach dem Start eingegangen, dabei wollte ich unbedingt wissen, wie lange/wie weit/wie hoch ein Loop Woodpecker mit selber rauffahren dauert. Und wieviel wir heute insgesamt gemacht haben.

Ansonsten: heute ziemlich homogene, sehr nette 5er Truppe am Start, dreimal Woodpecker + kompakte Tour. Selbst bei Nebel tolle Early Bird Stimmung im Wald und gerade sowieso die komplette Herbstfarben-Dröhnung!


Hier schon mal eine kleine Bilder-Auswahl:


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2015)

P.S.: Nächsten Sonntag bin ich verhindert, würde mich aber freuen, wenn sich trotzdem ein paar Leute zur Early Bird Runde treffen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. November 2015)

...meim Handy ging's genauso


----------



## Axl_S (1. November 2015)

Tolle Runde, ich würde vom Grundsatz nächsten Sonntag wieder mitfahren.
Meine Strava Aufzeichnung sagt 28km, 925hm und nicht ganz 3 Stunden Fahrzeit. Woodpecker runter und rauf etwa 20min, zumindest grob aus dem Stravaprofil gelesen


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...meim Handy ging's genauso



Verschwörung der Wander-Guerilla? 
Ein Hack gegen die Stravaisten und GPiSten?! 
Zu heftig gewoodpeckert?


----------



## orudne (2. November 2015)

Wenn ich meine Erkältung in den Griff bekomme bin ich am Sonntag am Start!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. November 2015)

orudne schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Erkältung in den Griff bekomme bin ich am Sonntag am Start!



jawollja! ebenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccmtb (6. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu in Stuttgart und wär bei der nächsten Tour am Sonntag gern dabei !
Gruß
Tobias


----------



## orudne (6. November 2015)

Na klar, gerne!

Stand heute (Nase schnupft nicht mehr) bin ich am Sonntag am Start. 

Treffpunkt: Zacke (U10) Haltestelle Degerloch
Uhrzeit: 8 Uhr


----------



## Axl_S (7. November 2015)

Fahre auch wieder mit!


----------



## Myan_st (7. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
ich versuche auch mal mitzufahren,  fliegen, schieben.
Wenn zu langsam dann halt Absage
Viele Grüße 
(noch ein)  Tobias


----------



## theWatzman (7. November 2015)

Hi würde mich auch gerne anschließen.....schöne Nacht


----------



## orudne (7. November 2015)

Super!

So wie es aussieht sind wir morgen zu sechst.

Morgen früh soll es trocken sein und 12 Grad haben. Das ist doppelt so viel wie letzte Woche 

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## orudne (8. November 2015)

Sehr schöne Tour heute bei frühsommerlichem Wetter!

Insgesamt zu siebt. Echt nette Gruppe!

Bei mir standen am Ende 44km und 1000hm auf dem Tacho. 

Einige von Stuttgart finest Trails haben wir abgeklappert. Dazu noch zwei mal Woodpecker. 

Einen "Frontflip" gab es (gute Besserung noch), aber diesmal keinen Platten. 

Schee wars!


----------



## orudne (10. November 2015)

Da es am Sonntag Nachfragen gab, Hier noch der Link zu den Mittwochsfahrern.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/regelmaessiger-biketreff-in-stuttgart-mittwochsfahrer.306031/page-156

Auch hier, versuchen wir möglichst viele (und schöne)Trails zu fahren.

Aufgrund der Jahreszeit benötigt man aber ab Start eine potente Lampe.
(StVZO konform ist dafür zu schwach).

Treffpunkt auch "Zacke oben"
Uhrzeit: 18:30


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2015)

Nächster Termin:
Sonntag 15.11., 8:00 Uhr (nicht 7 Uhr! Okt-Febr 8 Uhr weil wegen dunkel, erst im Frühjahr dann wieder ab 7 Uhr)

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm, aber diesmal könnte es zu einem Scouting von neuen Wegen Richtung Leonberg werden
- so oder so Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (12. November 2015)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## theWatzman (13. November 2015)

Dito.....war ne Super Runde letztes mal

Schöne Nacht
Matze


----------



## Thebike69 (14. November 2015)

Hallo,
würde gerne Heute denn Woodpecker Trail befahren. Ich komme aus Karlsruhe und möchte nicht falsch parken und biken, damit ich keine Anwohner oder Wanderer störe. 
Nun meine Frage, wo parke ich am besten und wie finde ich die Strecke?
Gruß
Mike


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. November 2015)

https://www.downhill-stuttgart.de/news/

Anfahrt

Parken am besten in Degerloch und dann die Paar Meter anrollen. Vor Ort ist es wegen einer Baustelle gerade schwierig!


----------



## orudne (14. November 2015)

Wenn Du im P&R (Park und Ride) Parkhaus in Degerloch parkst, ist gleich ein Tagesticket für die Zacke dabei!

http://www.ssb-ag.de/Park-und-Ride-260-0.html

Das Parkhaus ist am Ortseingang von Degerloch an der B27, von der A8 kommend. 
Und von da fährst Du ca. 500m ebenerdig zum Woodpecker.


----------



## Myan_st (14. November 2015)

Ich rolle auch wieder mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (14. November 2015)

Auch dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. November 2015)

Leider doch nicht dabei! Schulter macht Zicken 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß! Passt auf bei dem Wind....


----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2015)

Drei von insgesamt sieben Happy Herbstlaub Surfern:




Grandiose Runde durchs frisch vom Baum gestürmte, tiefe Herbstlaub. Morgens etwas grau, gegen Ende kam die Sonne raus, Trails leicht gedämpft durch das Laub (Leafplaning statt Aquaplaning). Was nicht nur schlecht ist, denn manche, kritische Stelle fährt man einfach entspannter und damit besser, wenn man nicht alles ganz genau sieht. 

Mit gut 30km eher kompakt, aber wie es im Osten Stuttgarts eben so ist, mit ordentlich Höhenmetern (knapp 1.100hm).


----------



## zerg10 (16. November 2015)

Ist das Bild die Abfahrt an der Waldebene Ost ?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. November 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ist das Bild die Abfahrt an der Waldebene Ost ?



das ist zw. Spot und Schillerstein/Schlucht


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2015)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage:
Sonntag sieht doch eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus. 

Nächster Termin wäre dann also:
Sonntag 22.11., 8:00 Uhr (nicht 7 Uhr! Okt-Febr 8 Uhr weil wegen dunkel, erst im Frühjahr dann wieder ab 7 Uhr)

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm, aber diesmal könnte es zu einem Scouting von neuen Wegen Richtung Leonberg werden
- so oder so Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Axl_S (20. November 2015)

Hoffentlich fällst Du nicht aus dem Fenster.
Wenns nicht zu Schlimm kommt fahre ich mit.


----------



## orudne (20. November 2015)

Ja, 0 Grad, Schneeregen und Aufgeweichte Böden hört sich gut an!

Ich bin dabei!!

Endlich kann ich meine neuen Winterschuhe testen!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2015)

Kalt ist nicht schlimm und sooo weich wird es gar nicht sein. Es regnet nur heute, der Boden ist trocken, bis Sonntag ist das alles wieder aufgesaugt. Also fast alles. Hoffe ich. 

Alternativ fahren wir zum Pumptrack Fasanenhof bzw. zur Uni und machen ein bisschen Technik-Training.


----------



## Myan_st (20. November 2015)

Bin leider beim Skifahren ... Technik Training würde mir ja sehr gut tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (20. November 2015)

Myan_st schrieb:


> Bin leider beim Skifahren ... Technik Training würde mir ja sehr gut tun.



Leider ist hier aber auch relativ.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Leider ist hier aber auch relativ.



Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du mal wieder mitkommen würdest? 

_Leider _warst Du ja schon lange nicht mehr dabei. Und das "_leider_" ist nicht relativ, sondern absolut.


----------



## orudne (20. November 2015)

Ja, ich bin auch immer traurig, wenn ich Skifahren "muss "!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. November 2015)

Sonntag?= Sonntag?? SONNTAG!!!

YEAH!


----------



## theWatzman (21. November 2015)

Bin morgen dabei.....

Wo gehts Korgen hin...???

Schönen Abend
Matze


----------



## orudne (21. November 2015)

Richtung würden ich morgen entscheiden. 
Je nach Wetter und Temperatur.


----------



## mzonq (21. November 2015)

Ich bin leider etwas malad und bleib im Trockenen. 
Haut rein!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. November 2015)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Wo gehts morgen hin...???
> 
> Matze




Ich würde sagen, erst den Berg rauf und dann wieder runter. Wenns klappt gleich nochmal


----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2015)

Es gibt einen guten Grund, mal beim KB2 vorbeizuschauen, 
aber schau’n wir mal morgen, wonach allen so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. November 2015)

Ich bin leider raus: Nebenhöhlen wollen zu Hause bleiben. :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. November 2015)

Deschaberscheibenhonigschade!

Gute Besserung!

Somit samma z dritt?!


----------



## Axl_S (22. November 2015)

Fängt grad an zu schneien, ich fahr dann mal los


----------



## orudne (22. November 2015)

Ich komm 5 min später!


----------



## orudne (22. November 2015)

Vier Early Birds im Winter-Wonderland!

Schöne, etwas kürzere Runde heute. 

35 km, 650 hm, 2,5 h in Bewegung + 1 Glühwein!


*Bilder folgen*


----------



## orudne (22. November 2015)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. November 2015)

War des geil! Schuhe und Flossenwärmer sind bestellt


----------



## Axl_S (22. November 2015)

Welche Schuhe sind es denn geworden? Ich hab das hier gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07/19/vaude-moab-flatpedal-schuh-2016/
Gibt es nur noch nicht und sind in der wasserfesten Version auch nicht gerade ein Schnäpchen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. November 2015)

Hab mir die Impact High für 70.- Euro rausgelassen. Paralell versuch ichs mal mit den wasserdichten von Engelbert S. Schade um die MT- 90, aber vom Grip war das ne Katastrophe heut!
Dicht ist ja auch nur solange, bis Wasser von oben reinläuft. Warm ist mir da lieber...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. November 2015)

So, Problem doppelt gelöst: mehr Pins in die Saint- Pedale geschraubt und neue Schuhe von Engelbert... Like Pattex...Die 5/10 hab ich direkt wieder zurück geschickt. Da drin siehst aus wie ein Marinetaucher!


----------



## mzonq (24. November 2015)

Haste mal nen link für die ES Schuhe? Bin auch noch auf der Suche.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. November 2015)

http://m.engelbert-strauss.de/Schuh...herheitsschuhe_Kallisto-1300230-93627-760-587


----------



## Myan_st (24. November 2015)

Cool danke hab den 5/10 auch gleich wieder zurück geschickt. Astronauten Teil


----------



## orudne (27. November 2015)

So, dass Wochenende steht vor der Tür!

Sonntag früh bin ich dabei (muss mich nur etwas früher ausklinken).

Wer noch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. November 2015)

Am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2015)

Jau! (und nein, ich will gar nicht wissen, wie das Wetter wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2015)

Nächster Termin:
Sonntag 29.11., 8:00 Uhr (nicht 7 Uhr! Okt-Febr 8 Uhr weil wegen dunkel, erst im Frühjahr dann wieder ab 7 Uhr)

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm, aber diesmal könnte es zu einem Scouting von neuen Wegen Richtung Leonberg werden
- so oder so Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Axl_S (27. November 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Ev1denz (28. November 2015)

Hallo, fahrt ihr auch bei diesem sch.... Wetter?


----------



## Ev1denz (28. November 2015)

Google “sagt“ 1h14min Anfahrt von Weilimdorf


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2015)

Ev1denz schrieb:


> Google “sagt“ 1h14min Anfahrt von Weilimdorf



Tja, das ist echt weit. Was schlägst Du vor? Sollen wir unseren Treff nach Weilimdorf verlegen?


----------



## Ev1denz (28. November 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Tja, das ist echt weit. Was schlägst Du vor? Sollen wir unseren Treff nach Weilimdorf verlegen?



 kann ich nicht verlangen! Man kann es nie für alle recht machen. Passt schon!!
Könnte mit dem Auto anfahren, vorausgesetzt Endpunkt=Startpunkt.

Bei dem Wetter momentan ist die Motivation eh etwas geringer


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2015)

.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2015)

Ev1denz schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt Endpunkt=Startpunkt.





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Rundtour


 


aber das Wetter ist hart, das stimmt schon


----------



## orudne (28. November 2015)

Weather? What weather?



Na gut, schön ist anders, aber für einen ersten Advent ganz OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. November 2015)

Da fugg...! Kann morgen leider doch nicht fahren 

Mag jemand mein Bfe kaufen? Ein Solaris und drei Rennräder nebst Verschleißteilen hätte ich auch abzugeben...


----------



## Myan_st (28. November 2015)

Ich leg noch eine Zeitfahrmaschine dazu


----------



## theWatzman (28. November 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Ev1denz (28. November 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> aber das Wetter ist hart, das stimmt schon


 
Und auf'm Wurzel-Trail rutschig.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2015)

Ev1denz schrieb:


> Und auf'm Wurzel-Trail rutschig.



Rutschig? Echt?  Ist das nicht gefährlich? 

Mal im Ernst:
Bist Du jetzt morgen am Start oder nur zum plaudern hier?

Ist nicht doof gemeint, ich frage das nur, damit ich weiß wer kommt.
Es ist nämlich nicht nur nass und rutschig, sondern auch kalt.
Und da steht man nicht gern rum und wartet, ohne zu wissen, ob und wer jetzt genau kommt.

Bisher sind angekündigt:
@theWatzman
@Axl_S
@Hockdrik

@orudne hat bei mir halb abgesagt
@guitarman-3000 ganz

D.h. ich rechne inkl. mir selbst mit drei Leuten und wenn wir alle pünktlich da sind, wollen wir auch pünktlich losfahren und nicht noch in der Kälte warten, ob vielleicht noch jemand kommt, der sich so halberlei angekündigt hat.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2015)

Und soooo schlimm sieht es übrigens auch gar nicht aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (29. November 2015)

sorry bin raus......Wetter zu gut.....

Viel spass euch


----------



## orudne (29. November 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## orudne (29. November 2015)

Richtig schöne Runde heute Morgen!

Zu dritt, 25km, 740hm. 

Hatte mich eigentlich  auf Dauerregen eingestellt, aber das Wetter war viel besser als gedacht!


----------



## Ev1denz (29. November 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Rutschig? Echt?  Ist das nicht gefährlich?
> 
> Mal im Ernst:
> Bist Du jetzt morgen am Start oder nur zum plaudern hier?
> ...


 
 alles gut, habs aber verpeilt.Fahre allein los. Weiß ja jetzt wo ich mich melden muß


----------



## Ev1denz (29. November 2015)

orudne schrieb:


> Richtig schöne Runde heute Morgen!
> 
> Zu dritt, 25km, 740hm.
> 
> Hatte mich eigentlich  auf Dauerregen eingestellt, aber das Wetter war viel besser als gedacht!


Wo seit ihr gefahren?


----------



## Axl_S (29. November 2015)

Hier noch ein Beweisfoto


----------



## Hockdrik (29. November 2015)

Wetter und Wegezustand waren tatsächlich viel besser als gedacht.
Wenn irgendwas unangenehm war, dann das Knarzen der Bäume im teils doch recht heftigen Wind.


----------



## Ev1denz (29. November 2015)

Jep war auch erstaunt +++ kein Regen.
Auf freien Bereichen war der Wind heftig, wie angekündigt. Im Wald war's dann angenehmer. Strecke Hasenbrünnele-Solitude-Richtung Tauschklingentrail(50% gefahren) zurück Solitude - Bärenschlössle (vorher rechts ab zum kurzen Trail) .Am  Bärenschlössle 3mal die kleinen Sprünge gefahren , dann zurück nach Weilimdorf.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2015)

Es ist für die nächsten Tage inkl. Sonntag Spitzenwetter angesagt! 

Nächster Termin ist also:
Sonntag 6.12., 8:00 Uhr

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- so oder so Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## theWatzman (3. Dezember 2015)

Kann leider nich.......aaaarrrrgggggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (3. Dezember 2015)

Geht mir genauso, bin leider raus. 

Muss den Junior zum Sport fahren!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich sag mal vorsichtig unter Vorbehalt zu


----------



## Axl_S (3. Dezember 2015)

Sonntag ist gebucht


----------



## El_Huette (4. Dezember 2015)

Endlich ist es soweit und ich werde meinen Einstand bei den Early Birds machen. Wetter soll ja traumhaft schön werden :-D


----------



## orudne (5. Dezember 2015)

Und vergesst nicht, morgen ist der zweite Advent!


----------



## Myan_st (5. Dezember 2015)

Bin leider raus.... krank
Kacke und das bei dem Wetter 
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## orudne (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin morgen doch dabei, werd mich nur wieder nach ca. zwei Stunden ausklinken.

@Myan_st 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Tobile_83 (6. Dezember 2015)

Werde heute auch mal dabei sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Dezember 2015)

Schön war’s!

Großartige Runde zu sechst (vor zwei Jahren waren wir max. zu dritt und im Winter eher noch weniger…):
gar nicht mal so nasse Trails, bisschen Windwurf kompensierende Trailpflege am Rande, satte 40km bei 875hm.

Bilder später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (6. Dezember 2015)

Ja, kaum zu glauben, dass Dezember ist!

Sehr schöne Runde, auch wenn ich früher wegmusste!
Die Richtung ist auch immer wieder lohnenswert!

Danke  für's Guiden!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bilder später.



Sind denn welche der Bilder was geworden? Muß meine Profilneurose füttern


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Dezember 2015)

Kommen noch... bisher keine Zeit gehabt...


----------



## El_Huette (9. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar von meinen 1000+ Fotos sind ganz gut. Muss aber noch aussortieren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Dezember 2015)

Bloß kein Stress 

Freu mich drauf...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Dezember 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bloß kein Stress
> 
> Freu mich drauf...




Ja, ich habe mich auch drauf gefreut, nur gerade festgestellt, dass die letzten ca. 50 Bilder nicht mehr auf der Speicherkarte sind. Alle weg, obwohl ich sie auf der Kamera sogar kurz schon gesichtet habe. Seltsam… und ärgerlich. Sorry! Keine Bilder von meiner Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Dezember 2015)

Plöt!

Dann müssen wir wohl oder übel kommenden Sonntag neue Aufnahmen schießen...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Dezember 2015)

Nächster Termin: Sonntag 13.12.,  8:00 Uhr

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- so oder so Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## orudne (10. Dezember 2015)

Nach aktuellem Stand bin ich dabei!


----------



## El_Huette (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal der Link zu den Bildern der SEB-Runde am 06.12.2015. Ich hoffe es ist von allen wenigstens mal der Rücken mit drauf 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78428

Gruß

PS. Falls es nicht klappt mit dem Link, bitte mosern!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ha, sehr geil, tät ich sagen 

Danke!


Sonntag steht!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Dezember 2015)

Angriff der Taschenratten
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1935550


----------



## El_Huette (11. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die "Kampfhundattacke" ist schon sehr geil 

Diesen Sonntag sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus :-/


----------



## Axl_S (11. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## El_Huette (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin in bilaterale Verhandlungen getreten um morgen doch noch mitzukommen ;-) Vielleicht klappt's ja.


----------



## Tobile_83 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (13. Dezember 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Dezember 2015)

Größere Tour zu sechst bei allerbestem Wetter, wunderbarem Licht und weitgehend perfekten Trail-Bedingungen.
46km, knapp 1.000hm, 5h unterwegs.

Und hier noch schnell ein paar Bilder bevor die Speicherkarte sie wieder frisst:


----------



## orudne (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja, super Runde heute wieder!

.... Und meinen Flieger hab ich auch noch bekommen! ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Dezember 2015)

Perfekt! Hab auch noch n Bild:


----------



## orudne (13. Dezember 2015)

Super, 
Danke für die Bilder!!


----------



## Axl_S (13. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch welche vom zukünftigen Autobahnbikepark


----------



## El_Huette (13. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Bilder...bei einem bin ich sogar noch dabei *Yehaa*

Mal etwas off topic: Hat denn jemand eine alte 10-fach Schaltung (Deore, SLX, XT) rumliegen, welche er mir für wenig Geld vermachen könnte? Sie muss allerdings dieses neue Kettenspann- bzw Dämpfungsfeature besitzen. Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich möchte versuchen, dieses Schaltwerk für meinen 2x9 Antrieb umzumodeln. Das hat auch schon jemand im Forum vorgemacht. Allerdings möchte ich nicht beim ersten Versuch ein neues Schaltwerk verwenden. Da ist mir der potentielle wirtschaftliche Schaden dann doch zu hoch  Also falls noch jemand altes Material hat, immer her damit!


----------



## orudne (17. Dezember 2015)

So, der nächste Sonntag, 20.12., kommt mit Riesenschritten näher...

Hoffentlich sind alle Dämpfer wieder dicht und die Trinkflaschen aufgefüllt.

Ich bin am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Dezember 2015)

Am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (17. Dezember 2015)

Auch dabei... Soll ja super Wetter werden


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich auch!


----------



## Axl_S (19. Dezember 2015)

Nase spinnt, wird morgen leider nix


----------



## theWatzman (19. Dezember 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## Ev1denz (19. Dezember 2015)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Hier noch welche vom zukünftigen Autobahnbikepark


 Wo ist das ?


----------



## madege (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub hier!?

https://goo.gl/maps/2u4wim3G6VJ2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahe5 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Ev1denz (19. Dezember 2015)

madege schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier!?
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/2u4wim3G6VJ2


Madege ,Friedensbrücke ,Glemstal?


----------



## El_Huette (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann leider nicht. Muss mich einem garstigen Husten geschlagen geben :'(


----------



## Mahe5 (20. Dezember 2015)

Klappt leider doch nicht.... Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2015)

Super sonnige und recht lange Tour zu drei bis fünft auf überwiegend sämig-griffigen und nur selten (Löcher an Nordhängen) matschigen Trails. Perfekte Bedingungen also! 

Statistik:
knapp 50km, 1.250hm, fast 6 Stunden unterwegs

Bilder:
  

Danke auch für die Absagen vorher -> es ist immer gut zu wissen, wer kommt oder nicht kommt.
Und gute Besserung! 

Für die Mitleser, die sich von der heutigen Strecke/Dauer/Höhenmeter abgeschreckt fühlen:
- normalerweise bleiben wir schon in dem 30-40km Korridor (s. Kleingedrucktes)
- wenn wir weitere Strecke fahren, dann weil an dem Tag die passenden Leute dafür beisammen sind
- heute haben aber zum Beispiel auch zwei verkürzt, man kann also auch abkürzen

Es ist also keine Glückssache, ob Ihr als Mitfahrer eine 30 oder 50km Runde erwischt, sondern ergibt sich gemeinsam an Ort und Stelle.


Hier noch mal das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## madege (20. Dezember 2015)

War super heute!!! Vielen Dank!


----------



## orudne (20. Dezember 2015)

Hammer Tour heute.

Es ist toll immer wieder neue (oder vergessenen) Trails zu finden.
Hat mir Spaß gemacht mal wieder die alten Strecken abzugrasen.

Danke für die Bilder.

PS:
Ja, es war wirklich der vierte Advent!!


----------



## Ev1denz (20. Dezember 2015)

orudne schrieb:


> Hammer Tour heute.
> 
> Es ist toll immer wieder neue (oder vergessenen) Trails zu finden.


Welche seit Ihr gefahren ?


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2015)

Ev1denz schrieb:


> Welche seit Ihr gefahren ?



Warum kommst nicht einfach mal mit, wenn Du Dich so sehr dafür interessierst, wo wir rumgurken?


----------



## Ev1denz (21. Dezember 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Warum kommst nicht einfach mal mit, wenn Du Dich so sehr dafür interessierst, wo wir rumgurken?


Hallo Hochdrik, wie schon geschrieben müßte ich mit dem Auto anfahren, da es von Weilimdorf mit dem Bike ne längere Anfahrt ist(laut Google). Um pünktlich um 08:00 Uhr da zu, sein müßte ich ja fast um 07:00 losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (21. Dezember 2015)

@Ev1denz 
Im Sommer starten die Early Birds immer um 7 Uhr. 

Die Strecken werden hier aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht öffentlich gepostet. 

Jeder darf gerne mal mitkommen und sieht dann die Strecken.


----------



## Ev1denz (21. Dezember 2015)

orudne schrieb:


> @Ev1denz
> Im Sommer starten die Early Birds immer um 7 Uhr.


:! noch krasser.



> Die Strecken werden hier aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht öffentlich gepostet.


Warum? Geheimtrails 



> Jeder darf gerne mal mitkommen und sieht dann die Strecken.


Vielleicht raffe ich mich mal auf.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ev1denz schrieb:


> Vielleicht raffe ich mich mal auf.


Tu das - es lohnt sich! 

4. Advent, kurze Hosen und 13 Grad


----------



## Ev1denz (21. Dezember 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> 4. Advent, kurze Hosen und 13 Grad
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 446360


Jo krasses Wetter , aber super zum Biken 

Sehe Knieprotektoren auf dem Foto , seit ihr zum warmfahren den Woodpecker gefahren


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ev1denz schrieb:


> Sehe Knieprotektoren auf dem Foto , seit ihr zum warmfahren den Woodpecker gefahren



Den gilt es gerade zu meiden. Der Boden klebt am Reifen u NS man fährt das Ding total zu Schrott... 

Von daher:

Es ist für die nächsten Tage inkl. Sonntag Spitzenwetter angesagt! 

Nächster Termin ist also:
Sonntag 27.12., 8:00 Uhr

- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der U-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4-7 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35-75 km, ca. 800-2000 hm
- so oder so Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:

- eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
- 30-40km Rundtour, +/- 800hm, ca. 3-4h (kann weniger, muss nicht viel mehr sein)

Warum so früh?
Manche finden es einfach familien-verträglicher am WOE morgens früh zu fahren, um dann nach dem Biken noch was vom Rest des Tages mit der Familie zu haben. Zudem sind um die Uhrzeit die Trails einigermaßen leer. 

Zum Thema Anspruch an Kondition und Fahrtechnik:
Das ist ja immer relativ. Reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert, ansonsten ist aber jeder und jede herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Es kann dann ja eh immer noch jeder selber überlegen, ob die Konstellation so passt oder nicht. Am wichtigsten ist aus meiner Sicht , dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert. Wenn man - zumal auf unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, ist das gar kein Problem. Aber: wir sind eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich.

Bei Interesse gerne hier reinschreiben. Bitte in jedem Fall kurz ankündigen, denn wenn sich keiner ankündigt, fahren die 2-3 Leute, die "immer" fahren evtl. auch ohne Umweg über Degerloch direkt in den Wald.

----------------------------------------------------//----------------------------------------------------

_As there seem to be a few English-speaking bikers in and around Stuttgart -> this thread is an attempt to gather some fun-oriented trail riders who would be interested to ride early on Sundays. Early like meeting at 7am (8am Oct. till February) for a 20 mile loop starting from and coming back to Stuttgart-Degerloch. If you are interested feel free to reply here or write a PM._


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2015)

...hab ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen  Ist mir so auch noch ich nie passiert! 
Bitte "liken"! Danke 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1940155?in=potdPool

Euch allen ein schönes Fest,- wir treffen uns dann zum abtrainieren!


----------



## Ev1denz (24. Dezember 2015)

Wer von euch die bei der letzten Tour dabei waren, kommt aus Weilimdorf?
Meine einen heute gesehen zu haben


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2015)

Hihi, ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag! 

Ich hab da 1-2 neue Sachen - also nicht neu neu, aber doch neu genug, um ziemlich großartig zu sein - und eine Idee für einen großen schönen Bogen à la Cotic Treffen.
.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2015)

Ach so: wünsche in der Zwischenzeit frohe Weihnachten zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Dezember 2015)

Der "Bogen" interessiert mich ganz schön besonders!


----------



## orudne (25. Dezember 2015)

Ja, da bin ich auch mal gespannt!


----------



## madege (26. Dezember 2015)

Für die Strichliste... Bin dabei


----------



## Axl_S (26. Dezember 2015)

Muss morgen leider doch nochmal passen.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin dabei....


----------



## orudne (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich komm 5 min später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (27. Dezember 2015)

Schee wars!! Danke...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Dezember 2015)

Zu sechst Richtung Ost und West inkl. Service- und Tee-Pause:


Luftdruck bei zwei Gabeln angepasst
ein Kettenblatt gerichtet, ein Kettenblatt getauscht

Statistik:
35km, 950hm, 5h unterwegs inkl. Pause


----------



## theWatzman (27. Dezember 2015)

super schöne Runde mit Saubuckel Abschluss sehr schön........


----------



## orudne (27. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem Motto "Das Beste zum Schluss".
Heute war die letzte Early Birds Tour für dieses Jahr!

... und was für eine!

Ich wünsch Euch schon mal einen Guten Rutsch und viele gemeinsame Trail-Kilometer in 2016!

Hier noch die Bilder vom Schlusssprint (nach 1500 hm)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Januar 2016)

Sodele,- angekommen in 2016 erstmal Euch allen ein ordentlich höhenmeterreiches und vor allem sturzfreies neues Jahr!

Wer würde denn kommenden Sonntag gerne ne Runde drehen? Ich bin jedenfalls am Start!


----------



## madege (1. Januar 2016)

Das selbe wünsch ich dir und allen anderen hier auch!!! 

Ich wäre Sonntag dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Januar 2016)

1. Auch so! 
2. Leider noch nicht wieder.


----------



## orudne (2. Januar 2016)

Morgen gehts bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht. 

(Falls doch muss ich mal wieder mich früher ausklinken)


----------



## Axl_S (2. Januar 2016)

Kann morgen leider auch nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Januar 2016)

Also: bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt, lose zu viert (@ChrisZiegler ).

Das Wetter soll ja ziemlich erträglich werden. Wer also nach DER Möglichkeit sucht, seinen neuen Matschreifen zu testen oder den restlichen Gans- Kalorien den Kampf anzusagen ist morgen, 8Uhr, genau richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (2. Januar 2016)

Bin morgen doch dabei!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (2. Januar 2016)

@guitarman-3000 Du hast mir Sonne versprochen, wird morgen also eine ganz große Runde. Treffpunkt welches Land?? Zur Not tuns auch Koordinaten...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Januar 2016)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Du hast mir Sonne versprochen, wird morgen also eine ganz große Runde. Treffpunkt welches Land?? Zur Not tuns auch Koordinaten...



Na, Treffpunkt Degerloch- Land und ne Höhensonne am Lenker...


----------



## ChrisZiegler (3. Januar 2016)

Ich versuch pünktlich zu sein... Wetterbericht auf dem Schmartfon ist gut, reales Wetter eher sch.......e aber hey was zählt das denn, mein Handy lügt nie!

Gesendet vom Tattergreis via Tattertalk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Januar 2016)

Yeah, war doch ne schöne Runde! Knapp 35 km mit 1000 hm können sich doch sehen lassen. Ich mich allerdings grad weniger,- muss erstmal die Fangopackung loswerden


----------



## madege (3. Januar 2016)

Ich lieg schon in der Badewanne... 
Ja war echt ne schöne Runde und gar nicht so wild zu fahren wie es nach dem ersten Trail aussah!!

Noch ein paar nich immer ganz so scharfe Bilder...


----------



## orudne (3. Januar 2016)

Hey, Danke für die Bilder!

War eine schöne Runde, aber mein Schlafmangel hat mir heute ganz schön zugesetzt!

Nach der Badewanne (und zwei Kaffee) geht's aber schon deutlich besser!


----------



## orudne (3. Januar 2016)

Was noch zu den zwei längeren Abfahrten passt:

Fährste quer, siehste mehr!

Oder um es in den Worten des Mettinger "Ureinwohners" zu sagen:
Ha Buba, bei dem Wedder, da müsst dr abr uffbasse, sonst liegt dr uff dm Zaia!


----------



## zerg10 (3. Januar 2016)

Ruiter Wäldchen ? Wenn ja, war's bestimmt ein lustiges Driften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisZiegler (3. Januar 2016)

Hab den Klamotten eine Vorwäsche mit dem Schlauch verpasst aus Mitleid mit der Waschmaschine...

War geiler neuer Sch...s dabei....
Danke für die Bilder..

Gesendet vom Tattergreis via Tattertalk


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Januar 2016)

Trotz Wetter nächster Termin morgen 10.01., 8:00 Uhr:
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
*- wie Trail- und Spaß-lastig es diesmal wird, würde ich mal von der Tiefe der Trails abhängig machen, könnte also auch Kilometerfressen auf Schotter werden (und/oder Technik-Training an der Uni, @madege?!)*

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - normalerweise eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Januar 2016)

Am Start!


----------



## Axl_S (9. Januar 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## oatshred (9. Januar 2016)

Nachdem mein Vorschlag am Samstag zu Biken im luftleeren Raum verpufft ist und ich mich heute alleine nicht aufraffen konnte bin ich morgen dabei


----------



## orudne (9. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (9. Januar 2016)

seit drei Tagen Kopf- und Rückernschmerzen...


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Januar 2016)

madege schrieb:


> seit drei Tagen Kopf- und Rückernschmerzen...




gute Besserung!


----------



## madege (9. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank!!! Und euch viel Spass und vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal sowas probieren...


----------



## Mahe5 (9. Januar 2016)

Bin morgen auch mit am Start.


----------



## Axl_S (10. Januar 2016)

Lege heute doch besser noch einen Ruhetag ein, euch viel Spaß


----------



## orudne (10. Januar 2016)

Bei mir klappt es leider doch nicht. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## LasseCreutz (10. Januar 2016)

Dabei


----------



## theWatzman (10. Januar 2016)

War ne schöne Runde heut......viel Fango aber schön.......Videos würde ich gerne Hochladen.....MTB News lädt es mich aber nicht....ggggrrrrrr.....


----------



## theWatzman (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## theWatzman (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2016)

War heute mit 25km, aber immerhin 750hm eine eher kompakte Runde mit selektiver Trail-Auswahl, um die empfindlicheren Trails zu schonen, ein bisschen Fahrtechnik-Training bzw. -Demonstration seitens Lasse und Tee und Kekse bei Matse-Watzman zum Schluß! 

Sehr fein!

Und was ich immer noch nicht fassen kann vor lauter Glück: wir waren zu sechst! Bei dem Wetter! 
(wobei das mal wieder besser als angekündigt war)
Ich mein, Tobi und ich sind zwei Jahre lang im Winter immer nur zu zweit gefahren und auch im Sommer oft nur zu dritt oder viert.

Herrlich! Und DANKE fürs mitkommen! Macht in der Gruppe einfach mehr Spaß! 

Hier noch ein Bild „Lasse lässt's fliegen wo andere nicht mal schieben können“:


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2016)

P.S.: Einer unserer Lieblings-Trails* hat wohl kürzlich ein Opfer gefordert:

 
Kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber falls es ein wichtiges Bauteil war: wir haben es gut sichtbar deponiert.


*den wir öffentlich nicht nennen und schon gar keine Koordinaten rausrücken, weil er zu viel Liebe einfach nicht verträgt


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich genieße das, trotz technischer Mängel, auch immer sehr!

War ne coole, kurze, schlammige Sache gestern!

Bis zum nächsten Mal hab ich sicher auch wieder was fahrbares unterm Allerwertesten


----------



## mzonq (11. Januar 2016)

Bikes und die Komponenten wie Tretlager, Freuläufe sind einfach nicht für Tobis Bärenkräfte gemacht....


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Freuläufe sind einfach nicht für Tobis Bärenkräfte gemacht....



_Freu_läufe! Sehr schöner Freud'scher Versprecher! 
war leider eher ein Nervlauf der Freilauf...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2016)

Sorry!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Januar 2016)

Bei vorraussichtlich perfektem Frost-Wetter und vielleicht sogar ein bisschen Schnee
findet die nächste Early Bird Runde am 17.01., 8:00 Uhr statt:
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 7 bis ca. 11 Uhr (März bis Sept.) bzw. 8 bis ca. 12 Uhr (Okt. bis Febr.)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - normalerweise eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## LasseCreutz (14. Januar 2016)

Ich denke ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Januar 2016)

If i have a Hinterrad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Januar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> If i have a Hinterrad....



you can borrow meins!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Januar 2016)

Very nett from you! Thx


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Januar 2016)

Angeblich heute Lieferung! 

-> Sonntag dabei!


----------



## El_Huette (15. Januar 2016)

Ich plane und hoffe am Sonntag auch am Start zu sein. Wäre ja der erste Winter Ride diese Saison. Am besten mit angefrorenem Boden


----------



## Axl_S (16. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. Januar 2016)

I'll be on the start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (16. Januar 2016)

Tut mir Leid Leute, aber ich bin morgen doch schon ab 10 auf der CMT. Nächste Woche dann hoffentlich wieder...


----------



## ChrisZiegler (16. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auch raus, hab Auflagen bekommen von wegen Schlittenfahren, Schneemann usw... Naja Schnee bleibt ja noch ne weile liegen... Viel Spaß

Gesendet vom Tattergreis via Tattertalk


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Januar 2016)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus, hab Auflagen bekommen von wegen Schlittenfahren, Schneemann usw... Naja Schnee bleibt ja noch ne weile liegen... Viel Spaß
> 
> Gesendet vom Tattergreis via Tattertalk



Die Idee bei den Early Birds ist ja eigentlich, dass man ab mittags Zeit für das Familienprogramm hat... 

Schade, dass das diesmal nicht klappt.
Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. Januar 2016)

Hey Lasse die cmt kann nix. war da auch schonmal.


----------



## orudne (16. Januar 2016)

Bin auch raus. 

Bin morgen auf Ski im Schwarzwald unterwegs (+ Schlittenfahren und Schneemann;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Januar 2016)

Nur kurz zur Info: ich bin nach wie vor dabei, habe aber einen Gast dabei, dem ich schon ewig mal die Trails in Stuttgart zeigen wollte. Das wird also morgen eine „Best-of-Stuttgart“-Tour. Das ist die gute Nachricht. Die schlechte ist, dass er nach hinten einen harten Anschlag hat. D.h. die Tour wird morgen von meiner Seite aus eher knackig. Also eigentlich so wie immer, aber mit etwas weniger Geduld bei technischen Defekten oder besonderen Wünschen was die Routenführung angeht etc.


----------



## madege (17. Januar 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## madege (17. Januar 2016)

navi sagt 8:10 
Ich geb alles!!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2016)

Klasse Runde im Schnee, schön griffig und zwischendurch noch mal frisch draufgeschneit, erst Morgensonne, dann Schneetreiben. 

Bilder:

  

Statistik:
knapp 35km, gut 1.000hm, ca. 4h unterwegs (wobei man da noch den Schnee-Faktor draufrechnen müsste…)


----------



## Axl_S (17. Januar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Statistik:
> knapp 35km, gut 1.000hm, ca. 4h unterwegs (wobei man da noch den Schnee-Faktor draufrechnen müsste…)



Deswegen war ich auch schon nach 26km platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (17. Januar 2016)

War wunderbar Jungs! Un bei dem Wetter...ein Traum in Weiß


----------



## madege (18. Januar 2016)

Traumhaft.... 
Sorry nochmal für meine Verspätung!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Januar 2016)

Nur am Rande und soll niemanden abhalten, aber ich bin morgen anderweitig verplant. 
Und passt mit dem Blitzeis auf, weiß nicht, ob das morgen überhaupt ansteht, aber wir hatten heute auf der geräumten Fläche vor der Garage eine dicke geschlossene, spiegelglatte Eisfläche, während es vor der Haustür und auf der Straße ging.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich kann morgen auch nicht.


----------



## orudne (23. Januar 2016)

Für morgen bin ich auch raus!


----------



## Carsten (23. Januar 2016)

Danke nochmal fürs rumführen.  War ne geile Tour. 
Messe und Vortrag danach sind auch gut gelaufen. 
Tour war Auftakt zu einer genialen Winterwoche mit in Summe über 200 weißen Kilometern auf der tief verschneiten Ostalb. 








Müsst ihr mal vorbeikommen.  Siehe Schwertreiter Forum
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/634073/
Schwertreiter und Freunde aus Aalen


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Müsst ihr mal vorbeikommen.  Siehe Schwertreiter Forum
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/634073/
> Schwertreiter und Freunde aus Aalen



Ein "Early Birds goes Aalen" ist fest eingeplant!


----------



## orudne (28. Januar 2016)

Bevor wir aber einen Ausflug auf die Alb machen steht erst mal der nächste Termin in Degerloch an ;-)
Und zwar am 31.01.

Ich wäre dabei!
Wer noch?


----------



## mzonq (28. Januar 2016)

Ich leider nicht, bin unterwegs...

euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2016)

Darf ich mich noch ein bisschen auf das Wetter einlassen, bevor ich antworte?


----------



## madege (28. Januar 2016)

Es "soll" ja von früh bis abends wie in strömen schütten... Wie is denn die Schneelage und Temp. in Aalen??

Oh, auch warm und Regen... !


----------



## orudne (28. Januar 2016)

Kein Thema, wir haben ja noch ein bisschen Zeit ;-)


----------



## Carsten (28. Januar 2016)

Ziemlich bescheiden ubd ich bin nicht wirklich fit. Wenn es schifft muss ich euch leider empfehlen ein anderes Mal zu kommen


----------



## El_Huette (29. Januar 2016)

Also wenn ich dem Wetterbericht glauben schenken kann, wird das ziemlich nass am WE. Da sollte man wohl lieber "passive Trailpflege" betreiben und die Wege in Ruhe lassen. Oder halt Waldautobahn. Ich werde das Radl stehen lassen am Sonntag.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Januar 2016)

-> Crosser!

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (29. Januar 2016)

ich werds am Sonntag auch lassen und schauen das ich morgen spontan ne Runde drehe


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2016)

Ich schwanke zw. Monster-Crosser und ungestörter Trailpflege bei Regen... :-/

Und verlinke mal diese bedenkliche Sache zu Eurer Info:
https://www.facebook.com/532858620203816/photos/o.193326687455649/552262001596811/


----------



## El_Huette (29. Januar 2016)

Also ich und mein neuer Freund Fiskars wären für zweites zu haben


----------



## orudne (29. Januar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> -> Crosser!
> 
> Wer kommt mit?


Ich hab nur mein Fully, bin aber immernoch für radeln. ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich habe diese Woche ziemlich mit den Bazillen gekämpft und leider nicht viel frische Luft abbekommen. Sonntag schließt sich mein Zeitfenster um 13 Uhr. Bis dahin werde ich fahren, gerne ab 8 Uhr in Degerloch und mit Gesellschaft 
Auf welchem Bock ich dabei sitze is mir Wuäs! Nur allzu viel kaputtmachen oder anschließend putzen will ich nicht...


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2016)

Aus gegebenem Anlass treffen wir uns morgen um 8h an gewohnter Stelle zum Aqua Fitness.
Bitte Schwimmreifen und Badekappe mitbringen!


----------



## orudne (30. Januar 2016)

Alles klar!
Die Regenslicks hab ich bereits  montiert ;-)


----------



## Axl_S (30. Januar 2016)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Januar 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Die Regenslicks hab ich bereits m


Aktuell braucht man eher Aerofelgen und so nem Alien- Helm, mit dem man sich am Rücken kratzen kann....


----------



## Ev1denz (31. Januar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zw. Monster-Crosser und ungestörter Trailpflege bei Regen... :-/
> 
> Und verlinke mal diese bedenkliche Sache zu Eurer Info:
> https://www.facebook.com/532858620203816/photos/o.193326687455649/552262001596811/


War heute bereits beseitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (31. Januar 2016)

Nach erfolgreicher Stärkung, kann ich nun auch wieder schreibe.......bin erfolgreich meinen karpatischen Häscher entkommen......komischer weise haben die mit Kirschspültüchern gewedelt wie verrückt.....hoffe Ihr hab die Tour in ruhe und mit deutlich weniger Pausen zu ende bringen können.....war ne schöne runde und nach nur 1,5h hatte ich wieder Gefühl in den Zehen.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Januar 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> bin erfolgreich meinen karpatischen Häschern entkommen...


Eisenerz ist eben doch ganz gut, um Plastik kochen zu lassen  
Und von wegen Pussyschuhe,- ich hatte die ganze Zeit warme Käser!

Yo, sells war a guade Sach! Ich hab 90/ 1850 auf der Uhr stehen. Kann nicht sein, oder? Muss das mit dem GPS mal überarbeiten. Kann das an der App liegen oder am Gerät selber? 

Schönen Sonntag noch allen Tee schlürfenden Krümelmonster(Crosser)n 
Ich geh jetzt mit Bike unter die Dusche!


----------



## orudne (31. Januar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Eisenerz ist eben doch ganz gut, um Plastik kochen zu lassen
> ... Ich hab 90/ 1850 auf der Uhr stehen. Kann nicht sein, oder? Muss das mit dem GPS mal überarbeiten. Kann das an der App liegen oder am Gerät selber?...!



bei  mir sind es 85km und 890hm
Aber bei Garmin wird die Route auch über eine Karte gelegt und die hm abgeglichen.

Sollten andere Apps auch können.
Die reine gps Messung kann man hm-seitig leider nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## orudne (31. Januar 2016)

Ach ja, 
geil wars! Einfach mal ordentlich km-fressen (aber keine Angst, dass soll jetzt nicht Standard werden)

Schön, dass ich nicht alleine fahren musste! ;-)

Dusche hab ich schon hinter mir, Fahrrad muss noch!


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2016)

Es ist schon klasse, wenn man bei dem Wetter (Dauerregen vorhergesagt, 1-2°C) vier Leute findet, die bei so was mitmachen.
Tatsächlich hat es erst im letzten Drittel angefangen zu regnen und erst dann fühlten sich auch die 1-2°C richtig fies an.

Mal zum Abgleich meine Daten:
86km, 980hm

Die offizielle Information zur Strecke geht zwar auch von 80km aus, kommt aber nur auf 693 Höhenmeter.

Hier noch zwei Bilder (sorry, für bessere Bilder waren die Finger zu steif):


----------



## orudne (1. Februar 2016)

Ein kleines bisschen gemein ist es schon, dass es heute Morgen 12 Grad + hat und wir gestern bei 1-2 Grad rumgefahren sind ;-)


----------



## theWatzman (1. Februar 2016)

Nicht nur ein bisschen.....aber richtig gemein ist das ohne eure Pussy Schuhe..... ;-)


----------



## mzonq (1. Februar 2016)

da scheine ich ja echt einiges zu verpassen, wenn ich mich am Sonntagmorgen um 7:30  noch mal umdrehe.

Plastikverzehrendes Eisenerzfeuer....Pussyschuhe...Männer in Strumpfhosen....Verrückt!!


----------



## orudne (1. Februar 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Plastikverzehrendes Eisenerzfeuer....Pussyschuhe...Männer in Strumpfhosen....Verrückt!!


... aber geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (1. Februar 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> ... aber geil!


Leider Geil......

Wo is mochmal der Hundesmily von Toby.....


----------



## orudne (1. Februar 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Nicht nur ein bisschen.....aber richtig gemein ist das ohne eure Pussy Schuhe..... ;-)


Hat Dir ja auch keiner gesagt, dass Du die Ballerinas anziehen sollst


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Februar 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Hat Dir ja auch keiner gesagt, dass Du die Ballerinas anziehen sollst



Und mit Ballerinas sind nicht die Pussy-Schuhe gemeint, auch wenn man das meinen könnte.
Bei uns fahren die richtige harten Kerle in 3/4 Leggings und Disco-Schühchen durch die Gegend,
während die Mimosen in neoprenverstärkten Stiefeln antreten.
Oder in Clownsschuhen mit Arbeitsschutz-Kappe.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Oder in Clownsschuhen mit Arbeitsschutz-Kappe.



Das darf man aber nur mit der offiziell genehmigten Krusty- Frisur! Außerdem müssen die Schuhe dann farblich auf Rahmen, Lenker (linke Seite) und MX- Trikot abgestimmt sein...


----------



## theWatzman (2. Februar 2016)

Was für eine Dynamik........
Bye the Way Dank Hockdrik musste ich Gestern früh beim Mäkkes anhalten und zwei so McMuffin Dinger kaufen.........

Hey Crusty wo find ich den Hundesmily.......oder gibts den nur bei Frazenbuch.....???


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Februar 2016)

FB only


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. Februar 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Hey Crusty wo find ich den Hundesmily....



Leute mit schwachen Nerven sollten jetzt schnell wegklicken und NICHT nach unten scrollen:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## theWatzman (2. Februar 2016)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## orudne (4. Februar 2016)

Ok, um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen...

Bald ist wieder Sonntag!

Auch wenn es am Samstag echt schön werden soll wird es Sonntag sehr matschig im Wald sein. 

Fahren werde ich trotzdem, aber eventuell noch mal eine Schotter orientierte Tour und/oder ein bisschen Trailsuchen Richtung Süd-West?


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Februar 2016)

Bin Sonntagfrüh leider familiär verplant.


----------



## mzonq (5. Februar 2016)

Wir sind auch unterwegs. ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch unterwegs.
Ab acht.
Von Degerloch aus.


----------



## Axl_S (5. Februar 2016)

Und ich werde am Sonntag mal wieder bei den Early Birds mitfahren.


----------



## theWatzman (6. Februar 2016)

Bin auch Unterwegs am Sonntag......mit euch.....yeah......die Frage ist mit Baldrians oder mit Skaterschuhen...????


----------



## theWatzman (6. Februar 2016)

oder anders gefragt........HT oder Fully....???


----------



## orudne (6. Februar 2016)

Ich nehme das Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (6. Februar 2016)

Danke Roman jetzt ist es viel leichter.........Ok ich versuchs nochmal..........Traillastige matsche Pampe.........oder Strecke machen auf Schotter....????


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Danke Roman jetzt ist es viel leichter.........Ok ich versuchs nochmal..........Traillastige matsche Pampe.........oder Strecke machen auf Schotter....????





> (…) Könnte man als Schotterrunde mit Matschanteil gestalten.


----------



## orudne (6. Februar 2016)

Heute ist leider meine Erkältung schlechter, statt wie gehofft besser, geworden. 

Ich sag mal so halb für morgen ab. 
D.h. wenn ich morgen um 8 Uhr nicht an der Zacke bin, dann müsst ihr auf mich auch nicht warten. 

@theWatzman 
Ich hab wieder die dicken Reifen aufgezogen. ...als Entscheidungshilfe ;-)


----------



## theWatzman (6. Februar 2016)

Super dann pack ich mal die Gummistiefel ein.....freu mich bis Morgen hoffentlich.....!!!!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Februar 2016)

War nett heute, Bissl krankheitsgeschwächt... 
Kann jemand was zu den Daten sagen? Mein GPS ist ausgefallen. Sollte so bei 40/1200 liegen...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2016)

Bevor wir hier über Sonntag diskutieren (Regen+6°=Radelthon?!), kurz die Werbung für eine „politische Veranstaltung“ am kommenden Montag bei der man Flagge für das Thema MTB in Stuttgart zeigen könnte:



> Am kommenden Montag findet auf Einladung des Baubürgermeisters Pätzold eine öffentliche Plenumsitzung des Stuttgarter Radforums statt: 15.2., 18:30 Uhr, Stuttgarter Rathaus, Marktplatz 1, Mittlerer Sitzungssaal, 4. OG
> 
> Ob es dabei auch um das Thema MTB geht, können die Besucher der öffentlichen Plenumsitzung selbst entscheiden, denn die ist diesmal „interaktiv“: es wird eine offene Diskussion im Plenum geben und man kann an Themeninseln seine Wünsche/Beschwerden/Vorschläge einbringen.
> 
> ...




Mehr Infos hier:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/156613944419215/permalink/1000569893356945/


----------



## orudne (11. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> (Regen+6°=Radelthon?!)



Bin dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2016)

Statt nochmal den selben Weg zu nehmen ne Alternative: 2 times das hier
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gvvnmseafjejrojp
Oder etwas exotischer
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=faivlnioobcejloo

Was meints?


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2016)

Ich meints gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (11. Februar 2016)

Der erste ist gut, den zweiten find ich für die Wettervorhersage bissl zu heftig. 
(fehlende Exitpunkte)

Sonst könnte man ja auch mal einfach Richtung Tübingen kurbeln. Da ist ne menge Wald zwischen S und Tü und man könnte im Nofall auch flach (am Neckar entlang, dann Körschtal hoch) zurückrollen. Aber aus der Ecke hab ich kaum WegeKenntnisse


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2016)

Tübingen kenne ich auch nur mit dem Rennrad, und ich nehme nicht an, dass jemand mit Dackelschneidern starten möchte!? 
Rössleweg könnten wir mit Radelthon vermischen, oder ein paar Trails einbauen, je nach Wetter. Mit GPS sollte das kein Problem sein. 
Aber ich folge Euch auch gerne auf den original Double- Trouble- Radelthon. Vielleicht diesmal andersrum...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2016)

Habe mir das jetzt nicht angeschaut, aber wenn der erste gut - und besser als der Asphalthon - ist, dann ist es doch schon geschwätzt, oder?

GPS-gestützt der Nase nach 40km Schotter in eine Richtung fahren und dann zurück wäre die Alternative. Da könnte man ja leicht Richtung Bärenseen/Glemseck/Leonberg raus fahren bis uns der Wald ausgeht. 

Und ja: keine Böcke auf Autoverkehr, daher ohne Dackelschneider und auf max. Schotter-Anteil bitte.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2016)

P.S.: Toby darf aber gerne wieder seinen Halbfett-Dackelschneider mitbringen. Wenn er meint, dass er den Vorteil braucht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2016)

Brauch und will ich!


----------



## orudne (11. Februar 2016)

Ja klar!

Damit der Toby endlich mit uns mithalten kann, braucht er auch einen Rad-Vorteil !! 

Toby, Du solltest echt mal an Deiner Kondition arbeiten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. Februar 2016)

Mal eine kurze, aber essentielle Frage in die Runde mit der Bitte um eine kurze Rückmeldung:
- wer kommt auch in Zukunft sonntags mit, wenn wir ab März wieder auf 7.00 Uhr Start in Degerloch umstellen?
- wer kommt nur mit, wenn wir auch im Sommer erst um 8.00 Uhr starten?

Ich bin zwar weiter für den Start ab 7.00 Uhr im Sommer / 8.00 Uhr im Winter, denn so früh morgens sind die Trails leerer, ist die Luft besser und man früher wieder daheim und hat mehr vom Rest des Tages, aber es macht natürlich schon Spaß, mit so vielen (aber nicht zu vielen) wie in den letzten Monaten zu fahren und ich habe den vagen Verdacht, dass es an der etwas enstpannteren Uhrzeit im Winter liegen könnte, dass in letzter Zeit so viele dabei waren. 

Antworten hätte ich gerne von allen die hier mitlesen und ein ernsthaftes Interesse am Mitfahren haben, aber insbesondere von:
@guitarman-3000, @orudne, @Axl_S, @theWatzman, @madege, @El_Huette, @Mahe5, @LasseCreutz, @ChrisZiegler, @mzonq
(Markierung nur, damit Ihr es nicht überseht)


Zum Hintergrund noch mal der Start-Beitrag:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich bin dabei, egal wann. Tendenziell ist mir früher lieber.


----------



## orudne (12. Februar 2016)

8 Uhr ist mir sympathischer!

Das ist für mich (Sternzeichen "Langschläfer", Aszendent "Siebenschläfer") schon echt früh. 

Ist aber keine "7 Uhr komm ich nicht mit - 8 Uhr schon"- Entscheidung. 

... aber, dass März schon wieder auf 7 umgestellt werden soll erschrickt mich schon ein bisschen.


----------



## Axl_S (12. Februar 2016)

Für mich ist 8 Uhr perfekt!

Auch bei mir keine generelle 7 Uhr Verweigerung, aber 8 Uhr ist wegen Anfahrt für mich tatsächlich viel entspannter.


----------



## Mahe5 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich bevorzuge auch 8 Uhr.


----------



## mzonq (12. Februar 2016)

7 ist für mich schon Hardcore....
8 auch, aber machbar(er) - ein bisschen wehtun soll es ja schon 

Bei mir isses aber nicht so sehr die frühe Uhrzeit, sondern eher nachwuchs- und arbeitsbedingt. Das heißt, dass die Arbeit zur Zeit so viel ist, dass ich mich am WE schon auf die Kids freue. Von daher mache ich gerade eher spontane Touren im Schurwald (wobei mir immer die gleichen Hometrails schon auf den Zeiger gehen).


----------



## theWatzman (12. Februar 2016)

same here....... würde lieber um 8 fahren......aber 7 geht auch.........


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Februar 2016)

OK, ich seh schon, es läuft auf "Early Birds für Leute, die morgens gern noch ein bisschen länger warm duschen wollen" raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Februar 2016)

Wir fahren einfach ab 7 Uhr 2x den Woodpecker und sammeln dann die ganzen Schlafmützen ein, die uns freudig mit einem Kaffee an der Zacke erwarten


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Februar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wir fahren einfach ab 7 Uhr 2x den Woodpecker und sammeln dann die ganzen Schlafmützen ein, die uns freudig mit einem Kaffee an der Zacke erwarten




OK, gebongt! Ich pass' dann bei Gelegenheit den Ursprungs-Beitrag und das Kleingedruckte auf "immer um 8h" an.

Eine Ära geht zu Ende! 
Eine Neue beginnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (12. Februar 2016)

Aber....

... die neue Ära beginnt mit 4-5 Mitfahrern, und das im Winter!!


----------



## Axl_S (12. Februar 2016)

.....und die neue Ära wird super!


----------



## madege (12. Februar 2016)

Ich bin wegen meiner "Anreise" auch für 8 Uhr...


----------



## mzonq (13. Februar 2016)

Warmduscher sind auch Menschen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Axl_S (13. Februar 2016)

So, wie sind denn nach all dem Wahlkampftrubel nun die genauen Pläne für morgen?

Da mein Zeitfenster wegen Kindergeburtstag sehr klein ist, wäre mir die Runde 1 von guitarman, sofern im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren wird recht, dann könnte ich mich in irgendwann im Westen ausklinken und zurückfahren.

Also im Prinzip morgen dabei, wenns vom Programm her passt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Februar 2016)

Also, wegen morgen: ich kenne die Strecken auch nur teilweise, kann aber gern mit dem Navi vorfahren.
Nette Alternative vom Onkel @mzonq hab ich noch gefunden: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tfbwemdazmkfcmta
Ich hab alle Strecken "dabei", können wir dann spontan entscheiden. Frage ist nur: Crossmaschine oder böses Hardtail?


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2016)

Solange wir überwiegend bei Schotter bleiben (glaube die Trails wollen uns noch nicht wieder sehen) bin ich dabei.
Die erste Runde von Toby sah prima aus, also lasst uns die doch einfach fahren, oder?
Wie rum, ist mir wurscht, solange wir in Degerloch starten.


----------



## orudne (13. Februar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ... Frage ist nur: Crossmaschine oder böses Hardtail?



Ja, die Frage fände ich auch interessant, da ich sonst noch den Radsatz mit den Intermediates aufziehen würde. 

Streckenmäßig bin ich für (fast) alles zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Ja, die Frage fände ich auch interessant,



OK, aber wer soll die Frage beantworten?

Ich versuche mal eine Antwort _herzuleiten_: 
- Tour 1 von Toby ist bisher zweimal positiv bewertet und von Toby selbst vorgeschlagen worden
- und zwar als Alternative zum Radelthon
- sie scheint also schotterlastig zu sein und Toby zieht den Schotterschneider immerhin in Betracht
- wenn Du jetzt noch die Intermediates aufziehst, sind wir vier Leute, die eher auf Schotter setzen
=> eine Schotter-lastige Tour auf Tobys Tour 1 scheint sich als Favorit abzuzeichnen, oder?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Februar 2016)

Gut, Kraft der mir selbst verliehenen Arroganz sage ich: wir fahren den Rössleweg in die für @Axl_S passende Richtung und @orudne zieht die Slicks auf. Ich komm mit dem Crosser und ob wir das Teil dann 2,3 oder 1/2 x fahren entscheiden wir on the fly.
Alle d'acord?


----------



## orudne (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Februar 2016)

Verregneter Online- Nachmittag


----------



## Axl_S (13. Februar 2016)

Ich wechsel dann auch mal die Reifen.


----------



## madege (13. Februar 2016)

Immernoch MännerSchnupfen, sch... Winter!
Viel Spass euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (13. Februar 2016)

madege schrieb:


> Immernoch MännerSchnupfen, sch... Winter!
> Viel Spass euch!!!



Dann mal gute Besserung Dir!


----------



## orudne (13. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> => eine Schotter-lastige Tour auf Tobys Tour 1 scheint sich als Favorit abzuzeichnen, oder?



Ja schon, aber die Tour letzten Sonntag war auch Schotterlastig.
Für die zwei - drei Trails, die mitgenommen wurden war ich aber froh die "guten" Reifen drauf zu haben. 

;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Februar 2016)

War alles dabei heute: Sonne auf dem Birkenkopf, viel Asphalt mit freundlich grüßenden Pozilisten, Rentner- Anfeuerungs- Laola, Regen bei 3 Grad,  Ballerinas an Carbon- Racehardtails, Neoprensocken, Strava- Rekorde, Treppen tragen, Kindergeburtstag,, mit dem Rennrad Treppen runterfahren, aber alles in allem 

WILL ICH ENDLICH WIEDER TRAILS MIT ENTSPRECHENDEN MASCHINEN BEFAHREN 

Statistik: 62km, 1003hm, 3,5 Stunden Fahrzeit 

Schönen Sonntag euch noch


----------



## orudne (14. Februar 2016)

Die Umzieh-Aktion hast Du vergessen ;-)

Bei mir waren es am Ende 57 km und 1000 hm

Auch wenn die Strecke heute nicht so toll war hat es Spaß gemacht (bis auf mein Knie, das gezwickt hat)


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2016)

Nicht so toll? Nicht so toll wie der Radelthon?
Ich habe bis 11h geschlafen, war wohl bitter nötig...


----------



## orudne (14. Februar 2016)

Naja, nicht alle Wanderwege sind auch für MTB'ler interessant.
;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2016)

aber wenn man eh nur Schotter bolzen will, ist das doch nicht so schlimm, oder?

Oder war es so voll im Wald?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Februar 2016)

Es war voll, und so ein durchschnittlicher Wandersmann oder eine ebensolche Wandersfrau hat halt auch kein Problem, mal ein Paar Treppen rauf zu wandern. Hab ich mit nem Rennrad am Arsch schon... Außerdem war die Streckenführung ziemlich unbefriedigend, verwinkelt, unlogisch, Schleife in Schleife... Beschilderung teilweise kryptisch...
Die nächste sog. Tour fahr ich vorher ab!


----------



## orudne (14. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> aber wenn man eh nur Schotter bolzen will, ist das doch nicht so schlimm, oder?
> 
> Oder war es so voll im Wald?


Ja, aber Schotterbolzen kam teilweise nicht auf, da man nicht flüssig fahren konnte, weil verwinkelt.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2016)

Aha, Schotter-Treppen mit Spitzkehren. Braucht natürlich kein Mensch. Verstehe…
Nächstes Mal der Nase und dem Schotter nach Richtung Südwesten und alles wir gut. 
Oder wieder mal'ne Trockenperiode.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Februar 2016)

Wie schon der SWR richtig erkannt hat:


----------



## orudne (14. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aha, Schotter-Treppen mit Spitzkehren. Braucht natürlich kein Mensch. Verstehe…
> Nächstes Mal der Nase und dem Schotter nach Richtung Südwesten und alles wir gut.
> Oder wieder mal'ne Trockenperiode.



Die Trockenperiode unterstütze ich sofort!!!


----------



## theWatzman (14. Februar 2016)

Na kommt war doch garnicht so schlecht und höhenmeter haben wir auch gemacht und Pumptrack sind wir auch gefahren......nur die erwähnten Neoprensocken die hätte ich gern auch gehabt......dann wären meine Füße nicht so kalt in den Ballarinas gewesen.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Februar 2016)

Sonntag: 12 grad und Sonnenschein 

Ich- wer noch?


----------



## theWatzman (18. Februar 2016)

Bin raus.....muss Kinder hüten.....

Euch viel spass


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Februar 2016)

dabei! 
versuchen wir es mal wieder mit Trails und wenn die zu nass sind, fahren wir zur Uni?


----------



## orudne (18. Februar 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2016)

Auf latentem Entzug habe ich gestern eine spontane kleine Abendrunde gedreht und war überrascht, wie gut die meisten Trails selbst im Buowald sind. Nur einzelne Matschlöcher und dann halt die üblichen Verdächtigen, die sind dann schon schlimm tief und man würde sie derzeit nur kaputt fahren.

Von daher sollte am Sonntag eine westliche Trail-Runde bei selektiver Trail-Wahl und Vermeidung der Nordhänge eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Axl_S (19. Februar 2016)

Ich schnall mir dieses WE zur Abwechslung mal ein Brett unter die Füße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sonntag: 12 grad und Sonnenschein



Weiß das Wetter das eigentlich auch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Weiß das Wetter das eigentlich auch?



Klar! Schau mal, da um 16.30 Uhr ist die Sonne und sogar ÜBER 12 Grad


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Februar 2016)

Wer kommt denn mit die Sonne suchen?


----------



## orudne (20. Februar 2016)

Ich bin leider raus. 

Hab den halben Tag Holz gemacht und hab jetzt "Rücken".  

Werde morgen erstmal ausschlafen. 

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Februar 2016)

Biken ist gut für den Rücken 
Aber als Leidensgenosse wünsche ich erstmal beste Besserung!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2016)

immer noch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2016)

ich bring mein Großes mit, bin also flexibel für Trails und Schotter zu haben
@guitarman-3000: wenn Du Deinen Schotterschneider mitbringst, können wir auch nur Forstautobahn der Nase nach fahren


----------



## El_Huette (21. Februar 2016)

Ich habe bis gerade eben mein Trail Hardtail Projekt gebastelt. Um extremen Schlafentzug zu entgehen, werde ich morgen nicht mit am Start sein. Beim nächsten mal dann aber hoffentlich wieder. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2016)

OK, nach telefonischer Rücksprache *kurzfristige Absage* aufgrund der stürmischen Rahmenbedingungen.
Um einen berühmten gallischen Häuptling zu zitieren: "Wir haben vor nichts Angst, außer dass uns ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt.“
Und dass ist bei der Kombination „lange nass“ und „viel Wind“ gar nicht so ab_weg_ig.

Hat sich zwar außer uns beiden keiner angemeldet, aber der Gitarrenmann ist schon auf dem Weg und guckt, dass keiner allein rumsteht.



El_Huette schrieb:


> Trail Hardtail Projekt



Das hört sich sehr gut an!


----------



## theWatzman (21. Februar 2016)

Ohhh man bestes Ballarina Wetter und ich kann nich mein Supertrailraceendurohardsofttail fahren.....grrrrrr


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Februar 2016)

Zodele, hab heute den Solo- Bird gemacht, raus ins Siebenmühlental. Da gabs einige ganz nette Sachen, auch einige recht langweilige... Lohnt sich glaub erst, wenn man da mal ordentlich gescoutet hat. @Hockdrik ich habe den Trail gefunden! Is leider geil!

Insgesamt warens so 50km mit etwas über 1000hm. Viel Straße 

Eine nette Begegnung mit einem Hundehalter hatte ich: er steht, schaut mich an, ich grüße, fahre vorbei. Er sagt: "kannst Du nicht klingeln, du Arsch?" Zusammen mit dem Wetter ein echtes Gute- Laune- Paket heute.
Also, Glückwunsch an alle Daheimgebliebenen


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> @Hockdrik ich habe den Trail gefunden! Is leider geil!



Fein! 



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Eine nette Begegnung mit einem Hundehalter hatte ich: er steht, schaut mich an, ich grüße, fahre vorbei. Er sagt: "kannst Du nicht klingeln, du Arsch?"



Die scheinen gerade Saison zu haben: vorgestern bei Open Trails


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Februar 2016)

Ja, hab ich gesehen...

Aber es waren auch nette Leute unterwegs


----------



## xeitto (25. Februar 2016)

hello, obwohl ichs trotz einladung von @Hockdrik noch nie geschafft habe, mich sonntags morgens nach stuttgart zu bewegen biete ich mich gern mal als guide fürs siebenmühlental an. gebt bescheid wenn ihr mal wieder vorbei fahrt, kenne hier alles. geht auch alles ganz gut wenns nass ist. diesen sonntag kann ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2016)

xeitto schrieb:


> hello, obwohl ichs trotz einladung von @Hockdrik noch nie geschafft habe, mich sonntags morgens nach stuttgart zu bewegen biete ich mich gern mal als guide fürs siebenmühlental an. gebt bescheid wenn ihr mal wieder vorbei fahrt, kenne hier alles. geht auch alles ganz gut wenns nass ist. diesen sonntag kann ich allerdings nicht.



Großartig!

Damit hätten wir - wenn wir lieb fragen - jetzt mehrere Optionen für einen "Sunday away":
- @Carsten von den Schwertridern Aalen würden uns sein Singletrail-Paradies zeigen 
(Abfahrt immer Sonntags 9.30h in Aalen-Wassereimer oder wie das heißt)
- Stephan Gerlach hat angeboten, uns die besten Trails auf der Alb zu zeigen (Startpunkt Owen)
- @dangerousD würde sicherlich mal mit uns rund um Horb fahren
- @xeitto will uns den Schönbuch zeigen, da könnte man per Rad anreisen (auch bei Nässe gut ist sehr gut)
- ich wollte auch immer mal zu den BOAs nach Besigheim/Stromberg
- @Eisenfahrer und @bikeandi1974 könnten uns um Bad Urach führen
- die DIMB Norschwarzwald fährt regelmäßig um Pforzheim oder @winklem 
- @mzonq könnte uns die abgelegeneren Teile des Schurwalds zeigen
- habe ich was vergessen?

Qual der Wahl?
Sonntags lieber kurz und knackig statt lang und weit weg?
Wonach steht Euch der Sinn?


----------



## Axl_S (26. Februar 2016)

Ich bin derzeit für kurz und knackig in Stuttgart.
Bei den aktuellen Temparaturen bin ich nicht so scharf auf An- und Abreise, egal ob per Auto oder Rad.

Aber für das nahende Frühjahr sind das super Aussichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (26. Februar 2016)

Also wenn ich vom Familienrat frei bekomme, bin ich auch gern mal für eine Tour über den Kesselrand hinweg zu haben. Ich könnte dann bei besseren Bedingungen auch mal eine Tour bei Eichelberg anführen


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2016)

Nächster Termin 28.2., 8.00 Uhr:
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter
- zumindest wenn die Trails es hergeben und nicht zu tief sind

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (ab jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - normalerweise eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Axl_S (26. Februar 2016)

Bin am Start und brauche unbedingt mal wieder ein paar Meter Trails unter den Stollen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Februar 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen,- morgen? Ich bin am Start, wenn ich nicht noch beim grillen vom Balkon falle...

Btw, ich hätte gern mal wieder eine Benachrichtigung, wenn hier jemand was schreibt. Wenn muss ich dazu denn anhusten?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Februar 2016)

Ich stell es Dir mal ein.


----------



## theWatzman (27. Februar 2016)

Bin dabei......


----------



## mzonq (27. Februar 2016)

Leider krank...Mistige Erkältung. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## madege (27. Februar 2016)

Dabei


----------



## orudne (27. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen nicht dabei. 
Muss morgen mal ausschlafen;-)

Viel Spaß Euch!

Ausfahrten auf die Alb oder in den Schwarzwald mach ich gerne mit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (27. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen auch nicht am Start. Grund eins siehe mein Vorredner. Grund zwei meine beiden Fahrräder sind noch nicht 100% fertig. Ich hoffe auf Mittwoch!


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Februar 2016)

Bild: ich fühle mich immer wieder darin bestätigt, dass wir nicht nur einen Ex-Punk in unseren Reihen haben. 

Statistik: 46km, 1.000hm, 4h in Bewegung, 5h unterwegs

Ach so, schön war’s! Boden am Anfang noch angefroren, zwischendurch so zäh, dass man kaum vorankam und später dann teilweise recht tief. Insgesamt aber super Bedingungen, weil zwar kalt, aber trocken.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Februar 2016)

Jawoll, sehr geil!
Wird mir fälschlicherweise unterstellt, Ex- Punk zu sein oder schmücke ich mich da mit fremden Federn?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Februar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Jawoll, sehr geil!
> Wird mir fälschlicherweise unterstellt, Ex- Punk zu sein oder schmücke ich mich da mit fremden Federn?




Tatsächlich, hatte ich an Dich gedacht, aber irgendwie konnte ich Dich noch nicht so richtig einsortieren. 
Erzähl uns, was Du für ein Ex- bist. 

Ein Ex-Punk ist auf dem Foto klar zu erkennen und der andere wollte heute ausschlafen.
Und es war nicht der mit dem langen Bart und nicht der, der seine Kinder mit dem Freerider zur Kita zieht (wobei dessen "Ex-„Geschichte sicher auch interessant wäre.)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Februar 2016)

Meine Ex- Geschichte beginnt mit AC/DC, rankt sich bildhaft um Guns n' Roses, kokettiert ein Wenig mit Led Zeppelin und Chuck Berry um dann brutal bei Metallica, Asking Alexandria, Charlie Parker oder Porcupine Tree einzuschlagen... 
Gegen Punk hab ich mich immer etwas gewehrt


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Februar 2016)

Spannend! Noch mehr Enthüllungen?
Ich hätte Ex(il)-Westfale und Drum'N'Bass zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Februar 2016)

Enthüllungen? "Like a Virgin" find ich n geiles Album! "Thriller" auch


----------



## TheGoOn (28. Februar 2016)

Ach wenn ich so die Strava Strecke sehe, wäre ich wirklich gern mit. Nur leider dauern Kater inzwischen 2 Tage an 
Wenn es wieder wärmer wird falle ich auch nicht in Schockstarre wenn ich morgens ausm Haus gehe.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Februar 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich so die *Strava Strecke sehe*, wäre ich wirklich gern mit. Nur leider ...



Soso,- wer hat denn da wieder online gestellt???


----------



## TheGoOn (28. Februar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Soso,- wer hat denn da wieder online gestellt???



Nur zu sehen für diejenigen die mit ihm befreundet sind, keine Sorge also


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Februar 2016)

Es gibt nichts zu sehen, bitte gehen Sie weiter. Falls es was zu sehen gibt, sehen es nur die, die es auch sehen sollen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Februar 2016)

Alles klar


----------



## theWatzman (28. Februar 2016)

Toby Du alter Heavy Head........


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## El_Huette (29. Februar 2016)

Also für meine"Ex"-Geschichte müsste ich ganz schön ausholen. Das besprechen wir lieber mal bei 'nem Bier. Punk ist aber schon irgendwie drin...wenn auch nicht direkt. Und komisch elektronisch gibt's auch XD


----------



## theWatzman (29. Februar 2016)

und hier noch das Video unserer Hard Core Danger Seeker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (29. Februar 2016)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2016)

Soll ja wieder regnen... Es würde sich also am kommenden Sonntag anbieten, dass Angebot von @xeitto anzunehmen, so er Zeit und Bock hat, um das valley of the 7 mules mal etwas zu bekundschaften. Den ein oder anderen Weg hab ich ja auch schon gefunden, und mit einer fast 70% trailfreien Transferstrecke kann ich auch dienen 
Was meint die Gemeinde?
Alternativ hab ich hier einen originalverpackten Fiskars Alpvereinsschreck liegen...


----------



## xeitto (4. März 2016)

I'm sorry, ich bin am Sonntag in Beerfelden. Ich könnte Euch aber einen GPS Track mit den Trails zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2016)

Auch cool!
Gerne per PM an mich (bin eh der GPS- Nerd...).
Wobei Dich das nicht von Deinem Versprechen entbindet


----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2016)

7 Maulwürfe Tal bei Regen? 
Wäre schade, oder?

Lieber bei besserem Wetter.
Ich bin für Schotter oder Trailpflege.


----------



## xeitto (4. März 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Auch cool!
> Gerne per PM an mich (bin eh der GPS- Nerd...).
> Wobei Dich das nicht von Deinem Versprechen entbindet


Keine Sorge  Track kommt


----------



## theWatzman (4. März 2016)

Bin leider raus am Sonntag Familiäre Verpflichtungen......


Frau läst es krachem am WE und ich hüte unsre Blagen......

Euch viel spass


----------



## El_Huette (4. März 2016)

Ich bin da "leider" in Südtirol auf einem Brett unterwegs


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2016)

Hm, jo, Schotter... Weiß nich so recht... Würde gern fahren... Hmmmm. Ähm... Kein Plan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myan_st (5. März 2016)

Ich fahr Schotter mit. Bin dabei


----------



## Axl_S (5. März 2016)

Ich würde auch fahren, müsste mich nur noch fürs Rad entscheiden, wenns bei Schotter bleibt, würde ich die 26" glatt nehmen.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2016)

vielleicht erleichtert es Euch die Entscheidung:
- ich werde morgen Schotter fahren und zwar eine Exploration Richtung West-Süd und zurück
- habe keine konkrete Route im Kopf, werde aber sicherlich etwas sinnvolles zusammenbekommen

Freue mich über Mitfahrer mit Rädern und Reifen aller Art.
Fahre aber zur Not auch allein.


----------



## Axl_S (5. März 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> vielleicht erleichtert es Euch die Entscheidung:


tut es, bis morgen.


----------



## orudne (5. März 2016)

Bin morgen auch nicht dabei. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. März 2016)

Wenn die Knochen mitmachen mach ich auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wenn die Knochen mitmachen mach ich auch mit



nimm' den Knochen zuliebe halt das große Blaue


----------



## Axl_S (6. März 2016)

Sorry bin raus, irgendwie Halsschmerzen gekriegt


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2016)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass so viel Schotter und ein bisschen Trail-Explorierung so viel Spaß machen können?!  
Statistik: 50km, 4h unterwegs, 900hm (ungefähr)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. März 2016)

Ja, voll geil 

Kommentar der besseren Hälfte:
"Drecksau!"












...und ja, wir hatten WIRKLICH bis zum Schluß Spaß


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2016)

das mit den „roten Westen“ ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen…
DESHALB haben die Leute immer so belustigt geguckt!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. März 2016)

Gleiche Jacke, zweimal Crusty- Shoes , verdammt viel Dreck zwischen den Zähnen,- klar schauen die blöd... Z.B. Die am Waldhotel mit den Entenstöcken und Pelzjacke


----------



## Myan_st (6. März 2016)

War schon lässig heute. Die Degerlocher hinterher beim Bäcker waren auch unerwartet offen. "Da können Sie ja gleich angezogen unter die Dusche "

Auch wenn am Schluss die Körner alle waren. Es war mir mal wieder ein innerliches Blumen pflücken.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. März 2016)

Hab noch was zum Thema Trailpflege:


----------



## theWatzman (6. März 2016)

mannnn ich wäre so gerne dabei gewesen das sieht nach sehr sehr viel spass aus und nach echt kalten Füßen.........


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> mannnn ich wäre so gerne dabei gewesen das sieht nach sehr sehr viel spass aus und nach echt kalten Füßen.........




Stimmt beides - Letzteres vor allem ab dem Punkt, an dem ich feststellen musste, dass meine SPD-Gummistiefel ab einer gewissen Wattiefe doch nicht dicht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. März 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> und nach echt kalten Füßen.........


Nope 
Crusty- Shoes, u know...


----------



## Tobile_83 (7. März 2016)

Ihr seid ja echt verrückt, bei dem WETTER so eine Tour. Für solche Bedingungen bin ich einfach nicht gemacht....


----------



## Hockdrik (7. März 2016)

Wie immer war das Wetter gar nicht soo schlimm:  bisschen (Schnee-)Regen, aber zwischendurch auch Sonne.


----------



## theWatzman (7. März 2016)

Aha also perfektes Balarina Wetter.....weiß noch nicht wie ich es dann im Sommer mach.....vielleicht Barfuß oder Schuhe mit Eiswürfeln füllen......


----------



## orudne (7. März 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Aha also perfektes Balarina Wetter.....weiß noch nicht wie ich es dann im Sommer mach.....vielleicht Barfuß oder Schuhe mit Eiswürfeln füllen......



Na klar, die SPD Cleats werden dann durch den Fuß durchgeschraubt!!

Piercing ist ja nur was für Weicheier


----------



## theWatzman (9. März 2016)

Bin leider raus für Sonntag......


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. März 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bin leider raus für Sonntag......



Schad! 
Ich glaub, ich bin dabei...


----------



## theWatzman (10. März 2016)

Fahr am Samstag ne kleine Runde.....und Frau will am So nochmal Ski fahren.....und Du weißt doch was man sagt.....ist die Frau Glücklich sind alle Glücklich


----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2016)

EDIT: siehe unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2016)

Sonntag finde ich super, haben aber Kindergeburtstag, evtl. fahre ich Samstag schon und Sonntag nur kurz oder eben gar nicht.
Melde mich dazu sobald wie möglich.


----------



## Axl_S (11. März 2016)

bin vermutlich diesen Sonntag nicht dabei und fahre am Samstag mit.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. März 2016)

Ich fahre Samstag um 11 und Sonntag um 8.
Punkt


----------



## orudne (12. März 2016)

Hab diesen Sonntag keine Zeit. 

...und warte auf deutlich zweistellige Temperaturen!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2016)

Kindergeburtstag findet statt und kollidiert zeitlich mit den Early Birds - daher bin ich morgen leider nicht dabei!
Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. März 2016)

Okay, sonst jemand? Andernfalls schlaf ich auch mal aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (12. März 2016)

Ich bin platt und schlaf morgen aus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. März 2016)

Wegen mangelnder Beteiligung schlafen die Vögel heute aus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. März 2016)

Maaaaahlzeit 

Wie sieht's aus morgen? Jamand am Start?


----------



## orudne (19. März 2016)

Ich bin dabei!
*freu*


----------



## theWatzman (19. März 2016)

Bin raus würde euch nur Ausbremsen......meine Sch..s Erkältung muss erst wieder besser werden....

Hoffe Ihr habe spass


----------



## Axl_S (19. März 2016)

Muss mich leider meinem Vorredner anschließen, brauch endlich zweistellige Temperaturen. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## orudne (19. März 2016)

Für zweistellige Temperaturen bin ich auch!!!

Für morgen passts aber schon mal:
8 Uhr = +2°C
12 Uhr = +8°C
----------------
=10°C

;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2016)

Bin beruflich im Einsatz... :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2016)

bin doch dabei!


----------



## El_Huette (19. März 2016)

Ist ja super. Ich bin nach langer Mittwochs- und Sonntagsabszinenz auch endlich mal wieder am Start. Übrigens mit einer rollenden Geometriestudie  Man darf gespannt sein. Ich bins auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. März 2016)

Goil!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2016)

Geometrie wird eh viel zu wenig studiert.


----------



## orudne (20. März 2016)

Bin leider doch nicht dabei!

Schade!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2016)

Nachdem der eine gar nicht erst angetreten ist und der andere sein Pedal abgebrochen hat, sind wir die 45km/1.100hm Runde zu zweit zu Ende gefahren.

Trails schön trocken, aber teils schlimm kaputt gefahren. Wird Zeit, dass der Woodpecker wieder aufmacht und die Jungs mit dem schweren Gerät wieder ihren eigenen Spielplatz zershreddern können...


----------



## theWatzman (20. März 2016)

Da sind die Abfahrtsjungs mit dem schweren Gerät gerade dran großes Ausbesserungs Event mit Hasendraht Schaufeln und Besen.....

Wer hat sich bitte sein Pedal abgebrochen......???? Toby the Machine....???


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. März 2016)

Wer sonst?


----------



## theWatzman (20. März 2016)

fuuuuuucccckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. März 2016)

Naja, war zum Glück bergauf NACH  dem Hardcore- Papa- Downhill- Ding (das heute super lief!)


----------



## theWatzman (20. März 2016)

bei mir auch
wenn es Trocken is dann geht das......nur diese Matsche Pampe........!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2016)

Kurzer Vorgriff aufs Osterfest:
Ich muß am Sonntag Eier verstecken und wieder finden, darum kann ich nicht (morgens) biken :/
Am Samstag wäre eine Erstatzmöglichkeit?! Also quasi SaturdayEarlyBirds... Ich hab auch neue Pedale 

Vorschläge/ Anregungen/ Kritik gerne in nachstehendes Käastchen eintragen:
()


----------



## orudne (23. März 2016)

Samstag bin ich dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. März 2016)

komplett verplant
wir sehen uns nach Ostern


----------



## El_Huette (23. März 2016)

Ich bin über Ostern ein bissel im nordenglischen Regen unterwegs


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2016)

Liebe Müdbürger,
auf Grund der Eierlage verschiebt sich die Ausfahrt der EarlyBirds auf den Samstag, 26.3.
Geplant ist eine kleine Runde mit maximal 60-70 km. Start 8 Uhr, dann können wir nochmal die "echte" Zeit ausnutzen!


----------



## orudne (26. März 2016)

Sodele, schöne Runde zu zweit Richtung Amitrail. 

Aus den angedrohten 60 km sind 45 km geworden - bei 600hm - 
Leider haben meine Beine heute nicht mehr hergegeben :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (1. April 2016)

Bin am Sonntag dabei............


----------



## Hockdrik (1. April 2016)

Nächster Termin 03.04., 8.00 Uhr:
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter


Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. April 2016)

Am Start!


----------



## Axl_S (1. April 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## supercollider (1. April 2016)

Ich wäre am Sonntag das erste mal dabei. Bin nach vier Jahren wieder in S wohnhaft und werde auch mittwochs wieder gelegentlich auftauchen.


----------



## orudne (1. April 2016)

Ich sag mal vorsichtig zu. 

Erkältung ist noch nicht ganz weg. 

Aber das Wetter soll ja geil werden.


----------



## supercollider (3. April 2016)

Schön wars. Kurz wars. Aber ich wollte euch beim ersten mal auch nicht zulange mit meiner Anwesenheit belästigen... ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. April 2016)

Ja, schön und kurz...
Lager wieder drin, weiter geht's!


----------



## bsnitro (3. April 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nächster Termin 03.04., 8.00 Uhr:
> - 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
> - Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter




Hallo zusammen,
auf der suche nach neuen Leute zum biken habe ich euch über Facebook gefunden.
Ich würde gerne das nächste mal mitmachen wenn es ok ist.
Trail und Spaß sind die Zauberwörter 

Ist die nächste ausfahrt wieder für Sonntag geplant?
Gruß


----------



## orudne (3. April 2016)

Ja, nächsten Sonntag wieder um 8 Uhr an der Zacke.

Bitte aber noch mal kurz hier reinschauen. Je nach Wetter kann es doch auch mal Absagen geben.

Zu heute:
Ja, schee wars. Bei mir 1000hm und 36km.
Ein paar der schönsten Trais haben wir mitgenommen und das Wetter war traumhaft.
Ok, ein paar Defekte gab es, aber zum Glück nichts ernsthaftes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. April 2016)

Wart Ihr noch an der Burg? Ich bin nach der Reparatur noch Bissl im Schurwald rumgeeiert... Die Steckachse hinten war dann auch noch lose, aber zu 80/1700 hats doch gereicht 
Geil, der Gerät!


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2016)

OK, 40km mögen ja vielleicht kurz sein, aber 1.200hm ist doch ganz schön happig.
Also mir hat’s gereicht… 

Hoffe, dass alle Schäden bei den „zu kurz gekommenen“ behoben werden können.
Und freue mich auf unsere nächste Runde. Gerne mit längerer „Anwesenheit“, @supercollider!


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Bei mir 1000hm und 36km.





Hockdrik schrieb:


> 40km, 1.200hm



OK, dann schränkt „ohne Datenübertragung“ die Genauigkeit doch ganz schön ein...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. April 2016)

"Datenaufzeichnung" schränkt die Genauigkeit glaub schon erheblichst ein


----------



## mzonq (3. April 2016)

Ich hab es dann auch noch nach Degerloch geschafft. Bei mir waren es 29/1400. War auch mal wieder schee da drüben


----------



## mzonq (3. April 2016)

Jetzt koch ich mal den Degerlocher Bärlauch.


----------



## orudne (3. April 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wart Ihr noch an der Burg?
> Geil, der Gerät!



Ja, wir waren noch an der Burg. 
Krass was die AG Hoch/Tief dort fabriziert hat!!


Dein Bike ist echt geil!
Von den Werten hab ich eigentlich gedacht "wow, riesen Schaukel"...
... wenn Du drauf sitzt sieht's aber alles passend aus!

Und berghoch hat es Dich auch nicht langsamer gemacht ;-)


----------



## theWatzman (3. April 2016)

Hab auch 1200 und ca. 40 Km......daher ist das vielleicht garnicht so ungenau.....!!!!


----------



## theWatzman (3. April 2016)

Und Du musst Roman Fragen mit welchem Gerät er die 1000 gemessen hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Hab auch 1200 und ca. 40 Km......daher ist das vielleicht garnicht so ungenau.....!!!!


 
OK, gut - erklärt dann auch meinen ziemlich durchgegarten Zustand.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2016)

Und ja, das Gerät steht dem Gitarrenmensch sehr gut! 
Berghoch, bergab und optisch.


----------



## orudne (3. April 2016)

Garmin Edge 25 -> 1089hm (mit Garmin Korrektur)
Garmin vivoactive -> 996hm (mit Garmin Korrektur)
Garmin vivoactive auf Strava -> 1076hm (mit Strava Korrektur, die gibt immer noch ein paar hm dazu)

Aber ist ja auch logisch. Ich war nicht so platt wie Ihr --> also hatte ich auch weniger hm!!!!!!


Ne, im Ernst... an manchen Steigungen hat meine AutoStop Funktion zugeschlagen. Ich denk da sind ein paar hm hops gegangen.


----------



## orudne (3. April 2016)

Hier noch die Bilder des Tages:
Defekt Nr. 2

 

Ein Stumpy steht im Walde.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> an manchen Steigungen hat meine AutoStop Funktion zugeschlagen.



?! so langsam warst Du doch bergauf auch wieder nicht…


----------



## theWatzman (3. April 2016)

Fand ich auch........ich schwitz immer noch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (4. April 2016)

bsnitro schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ist die nächste ausfahrt wieder für Sonntag geplant?
> Gruß


falls es für dich eine Option ist, unter der Woche eine Runde zu drehen: Man trifft sich auch am Mittwoch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/regelmaessiger-biketreff-in-stuttgart-mittwochsfahrer.306031/page-166


----------



## Hockdrik (9. April 2016)

Nächster Termin 10.04., 8.00 Uhr:
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm auf frisch gepflegten Trails 
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter


Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## bsnitro (9. April 2016)

Wenn das Wetter so hält bin ich dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2016)

@Hockdrik warst schneller...  
Bin dabei. Hoffe, alle Lager und Pedale und Vorbauten etc. halten morgen!


----------



## supercollider (9. April 2016)

Bin dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2016)

supercollider schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


Sollen wir uns ein Servicefahrzeug ordern? Magura, Reverse, Nicolai und Sram sollten sich dich verstehen!?


----------



## supercollider (9. April 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns ein Servicefahrzeug ordern? Magura, Reverse, Nicolai und Sram sollten sich dich verstehen!?



Werde wohl morgen Italienisch Bremsen und den Italienischen Produkten ist die Standfestigkeit ja praktisch mit in die Wiege gelegt. Das sollte also halten... ;-)


----------



## Axl_S (9. April 2016)

Da ich heute schon Ausgang hatte, bin ich morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## orudne (9. April 2016)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Mahe5 (9. April 2016)

Ich bin morgen früh auch mal wieder am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (10. April 2016)

Dabei


----------



## bsnitro (10. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich noch bei alle die heute dabei waren für die tolle Aufnahme in die heutige Tour bedanken. 
Das ich euch ein bisschen gebremst habe tut leid...kann ja nur besser werden 
Würde mich freuen nochmal mitzumachen.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. April 2016)

bsnitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mich noch bei alle die heute dabei waren für die tolle Aufnahme in die heutige Tour bedanken.
> Das ich euch ein bisschen gebremst habe tut leid...kann ja nur besser werden
> Würde mich freuen nochmal mitzumachen.



Gar kein Thema und herzlich gern!

Dafür dass Du nicht so im Training bist, hast Du super gut durchgehalten und wie Du sagst: mit der Zeit kommt die Fitness zurück.

Für mich war es heute auch hart und ich bin den ganzen Winter durchgefahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. April 2016)

Super Runde mit super Gruppe und super Wetter! Alles super, sogar die super langsame Eisverkäuferin 
Ich geh jetzt grillen,- cheers


----------



## Hockdrik (10. April 2016)

45km und 1.050hm?
Hat sich deutlich heftiger angefühlt, oder?

Großartig und schön war es so oder so.
Acht Leute um acht Uhr am Start.
Tolles Wetter, bis auf ein paar Matsch-Passagen weitgehend trockene Strecken.
Und teils arg zerschossene Trails...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. April 2016)

Endlich ein neues Feindbild: die BÖSEN E- Mountainbiker 


Ich hab bei etwa 45 Begegnungen mit anderen MTB'lern aufgehört zu zählen...


----------



## supercollider (10. April 2016)

Runde Sache heut. Hat alles gepasst: Wetter, Tour, Gruppe.


----------



## orudne (10. April 2016)

42/940 -> hat sich definitiv heute nach mehr angefühlt!

Schöne (auch neue) Sachen waren dabei!!
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde!!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (10. April 2016)

Also mir hat's ja auch super gefallen. Und wenn wir es irgendwann mal schaffen, danach gemeinsam ein Bier oder Kaffee zu trinken, muss das dann wohl das Paradies auf Erden sein


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2016)

@guitarman-3000 @madege @orudne 
Sollten wir an dieser Stelle das Eis mit Sahne und den doppelten Milchshake erwähnen? Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. April 2016)

Wieso? Ist doch alkoholfrei


----------



## orudne (12. April 2016)

Ach dass.... ne, das war ja nur um die Kohlenhydratspeicher wieder aufzufüllen. 

Also rein aus ernährungsphysiologischen Gesichtspunkten konsumiert.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2016)

Echt? Und ich dachte, Ihr hättet das auch so nett gefunden, wie wir da noch in der Sonne standen... gemeinsam die Tour Revue passieren lassen... auch ein bisschen gesellig sein... und Euch ging es nur um die Kohlehydratspeicher?


----------



## orudne (16. April 2016)

ich bin, aus bekanntem Grund, für morgen bei den Early Birds raus!

viel Spaß allen die fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. April 2016)

...me too!


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2016)

Stimmt...

Da ein paar der frühen Vögel morgen auf Fortbildung gehen, werden nicht alle üblichen Verdächtigen am Start sein.
Es steht aber jedem anderen Biker frei, hier für morgen 8.00 Uhr eine Ausfahrt auszurufen.
Ob die Early Bird-Runde stattfindet oder nicht, sollte keinesfalls von einzelnen Personen abhängen.

_(aber bitte hier keine „Sonntags 11h ab Bärenschlösschen“ oder "Dienstags 17h ab Weilimdorf"-Termine organisieren, 
das wird unübersichtlich und würde ja auch jeweils einen eigenen Thread verdienen 
-> Hinweis darauf - also einen eigenen Thread - dann aber voll in Ordnung  )_


----------



## supercollider (16. April 2016)

In Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage bin ich auch raus. Ein mal Fango die Woche reicht mir glaube ich.
Euch viel Spaß in Woinem!


----------



## El_Huette (16. April 2016)

Wetter sieht ja eher schlecht aus. Und nach dem samstäglichen Dauerregen, werden die Trails ziemlich durch sein. Sieht bei mir also auch eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2016)

Ich habe eine gute Antwort auf die Frage gefunden, wie gut man biken können muss, um mitzufahren:


> _Bin ich eine fortgeschrittene Fahrerin bzw. ein fortgeschrittener Fahrer? Du kannst S2-Trails locker runterdüsen, das ist die Grundvoraussetzung. Du bist ab und zu im Bikepark. Oder Du bist regelmäßig am Gardasee, in Finale Ligure, in Saalbach-Hinterglemm oder in  ähnlichen Bike Revieren und rockst dort die Trails. Oder Du hast schon mal an Wettkämpfen teilgenommen und konntest z. b. bei 'nem langen Marathon gut im Mittelfeld mitschwimmen. Oder Du bist schon mal eine ganze Weile mit anderen Gruppen mitgefahren. Darüber hinaus kennst Du die Funktion aller Deiner Knöpfe an Federgabel und Dämpfer und weißt, wie man eine Schaltung einstellt. Zudem kennst Du die DIMB Trail Rules. Du erkennst dich wieder wieder? Dann bist Du Fortgeschrittene(r) ;-)_


Quelle: http://www.rsv-vaihingen.de

Will ich jetzt nicht ganz so pauschal auch für die Early Birds unterschreiben, ist aber schon was dran. 

Ansonsten gilt weiterhin dies hier aus Post #1:


> Zum Thema Anspruch an Kondition und Fahrtechnik:
> Das ist ja immer relativ. Reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert, ansonsten ist aber jeder und jede herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Es kann dann ja eh immer noch jeder selber überlegen, ob die Konstellation so passt oder nicht. Am wichtigsten ist aus meiner Sicht , dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert. Wenn man - zumal auf unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, ist das gar kein Problem. Wir sind eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2016)

Nächster Termin 24.04., 8.00 Uhr:
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Wird diesmal wohl eher etwas kompakter also sonst, also ohne die langen Transfer-Passagen Richtung Uni&Co und eher eine kurze, aber Singletrail- und Höhenmeter-maximierte Haus-Runde.

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Axl_S (23. April 2016)

Wahrscheinlich irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann dabei


----------



## orudne (23. April 2016)

Weiß noch nicht genau.

Nach dem Umzug heute werd ich wahrscheinlich erstmal ausschlafen und dann eine Solo Tour drehen. 

Wenn ich um 8 nicht an der Zacke bin, müsst Ihr auch nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. April 2016)

Am Start,- mit vorangestelltem Techniktraining


----------



## Hockdrik (23. April 2016)

Wetter schaut doch super aus!  
Und die Trails waren selbst heute während des Regens erstaunlich gut. Und sooo viel hat es dann heute auch nicht geregnet.
Sollte also alles wenn man die üblichen Nass-Stellen auslässt.

Ick freu’ mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (24. April 2016)

Wie gezwitschert am Start


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2016)

Heute gab es nicht wirklich eine Early Birds Tour, sondern eher 2-3 halbe Touren und vielleicht noch 2 Ganze. Gleichzeitig wächst der Verdacht, dass Tubeless doch kein Allheilmittel ist, dass der Wartungsaufwand für Fullies in keinem guten Verhältnis zum Mehrwert steht und dass nach dem Regen manche Strecken trockener sind als andere. 

Bei mir waren’s in der Gemengelage heute nur 20km und 400hm.
Dafür zum Teil mit Zusatz-Gewichten. 

Ein Bild? Na gut, ein Bild, aber nur wenn keiner fragt, wo das ist und ob er die Koordinaten haben kann. ‚Mitfahren' ist die Antwort.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. April 2016)

Beim Nestbau im Frühling sind die meisten Birds ja auch etwas schwerer bepackt....

Danke für den Support!


----------



## orudne (24. April 2016)

ich hab heute meinen quartals Radelthon absolviert.
Sonne, Schnee, Graupel und Regen, alles dabei gewesen.

hatte trotz Fully keine Panne 

....und der letzte Platten, bei dem ich dabei war, ging auf Konto eines kaputten Schlauch in einem.... Hardtail 
1:1 für das Fully mit Tubeless (Glaubensfragen kann man nicht mit Ratio begegnen )


----------



## El_Huette (24. April 2016)

Bei mir war's auch ergiebig. Bissel Techniktraining mit unserem Bad Luck Bird  zu unchristlicher Zeit (beim Schrei des Weckers dachte ich zuerst es wäre Montag und ich müsse zur Arbeit). Dann Trails und ein bisschen üben von einzelnen Trailstellen wg Pannenwartezeit. Am Ende waren es auch 40 km und eine Latte Machiato im Sonnenschein gab's auf der Waldau auch noch


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2016)

OK, OK, stimmt schon. Ich hatte schon 2-3 Schlauch-Platten bei einer Tour. (Allerdings eher mit dem Fully, als mit dem Hardtail. Und _fast immer nur_ mit den dünnen Schläuchen.)

Aber diese Art von Platten kann man dann wenigstens beheben (Schlauch, Flicken) und selbst einen Schnitt im Reifen kann man mit geeignetem Material hinterlegen. Aber das heute war nur so ein kleines Eckchen und trotzdem nicht dicht zu kriegen. 

Tubeless=>nix für mich! Dichtmilch in einem Schlauch in einem Reifen. Das könnte passen! 

------------/ /------------

Radelthon bei den Bedingungen? Große Late Bird Tapferkeits-Medaille am matschfarbenen Band!


----------



## orudne (24. April 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Radelthon bei den Bedingungen? Große Late Bird Tapferkeits-Medaille am matschfarbenen Band!



Danke, danke! 
Aber ein kleiner Masochist steckt doch in jedem von uns ...
;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. April 2016)

Ein kleiner Matschochist? Definitiv! Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich klein bin 

Tja, und tubeless... Die Technik konnte ja nicht wirklich was für die Panne. Ich hätte halt erwartet, daß die Milch den Schnitt zusabbert! Statt dessen hat sie sich leider nur im Wald versprüht... und auf meinem Rad, meinen Klamotten und sonst auch überall...
Mein Fazit: Gewichtsersparnis egal, Rollwiderstand nicht spürbar besser, Wartungs- bzw. Montageaufwand enorm,-> kommt nicht wieder ins Haus!


----------



## mzonq (24. April 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Danke, danke!
> Aber ein kleiner Masochist steckt doch in jedem von uns ...
> ;-)



Das heißt doch dann in dem Fall eher  Matschochist, oder? !
Und was hör ich da von pannenbehafteten Fullys....ts ts ts das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Mehr Pflege ja. Pannen nicht unbedingt.

In diesem Sinne: Kette rechts! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> pannenbehaftete Fullys....ts ts ts das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Tour #1 Hauptlager lose
Tour #2 Hauptlager und Hinterbau lose (ja, hatte ich angezogen, und ja, mit Schraubensicherung (ja, vorher entfettet!))
Tour #3 Schnitt im Schlauch und Steckachse mit Hohlgedrehtem Inbus haben mich wieder lahm gelegt...
Zwischendrin ist noch die Sattelstütze verreckt und sicher hab ich noch was vergessen, aber irgendwie macht die Karre schon kein Spaß mehr...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. April 2016)

Zwecks Tube less: was für ein Reifen...???


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Zwecks Tube less: was für ein Reifen...???



Butcher, glaub' ich, aber das war wohl eher ein Problem der Milch. Oder eben des Konzepts an sich. Denn das Loch war wie ein kleines Dreieck geformt und diese Loch-Form ist scheinbar nicht vorgesehen. Böses Loch! 

Aber es geht ja bei dem Thema auch nicht nur um dennoch auftretende Platten und das teilweise furchtbar aufwendige Dichtkriegen, sondern auch darum, dass die Reifen/Felgen so _tight_ sind, dass man sie kaum von der Felge bzw. auf die Felge bekommt. Im Wald. Mit kalten Fingern. Da hilft es dann nicht mal, wenn man einen Ersatzschlauch dabei hat. Mal abgesehen von der Sauerei mit der Milch.

Und das alles für jemanden, der gerne mehrmals im Jahr andere Reifen aufzieht? Nö!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. April 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Zwecks Tube less: was für ein Reifen...???


Specialized Purgatory Control. War aber, wie schon geschrieben, kein Problem des Reifens! 


guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Tja, und tubeless... Die Technik konnte ja nicht wirklich was für die Panne. Ich hätte halt erwartet, daß die Milch den Schnitt zusabbert! Statt dessen hat sie sich leider nur im Wald versprüht... und auf meinem Rad, meinen Klamotten und sonst auch überall...
> Mein Fazit: Gewichtsersparnis egal, Rollwiderstand nicht spürbar besser, Wartungs- bzw. Montageaufwand enorm,-> kommt nicht wieder ins Haus!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Matschochist? Definitiv!





mzonq schrieb:


> Das heißt doch dann in dem Fall eher  Matschochist, oder? !



Zwei Biker, ein Gedanke.


----------



## supercollider (25. April 2016)

Unabhängig von Pannen und less tube traue ich es mich gar nicht zu sagen: Ich hatte Spaß. Top Wetter und kurze knackige Runde.
Kann dem Unlucky Bird mal jemand ne Hasenpfote oder ein Hufeisen schenken. Das muss er sich dann ans Fully hängen und alles wird gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (25. April 2016)

Vielleicht seit ihr alle viel zu (s)chwer für die Reifen und jede Kante stanzt so ein Loch in die Reifen. Die widerporstingen Tinger! Schon mal darüber nachgedacht 

Ich hingegen, als Fliegengewicht, berühre die Hindernisse quasi nur mit den Spitzen der Stollen und husche darüber hinweg....wie ein Schmetterling.....

....der graue,  mit dem Rüssel im Gesicht.





Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, bei bösen Löchern ab 2mm wird es schwer für die Milch. Vom Prinzip her funktioniert TL schon. Letzten Sommer auf Elba war mein Hinterreifen an den Seitenwänden nach den Touren immer so verschmiert. mmmhhh....nach genauerem Hinsehen waren es kleine, durch die Steine und Dornen verursachte Löcher, die die Milch abgedichtet hat. Die Milch ist rausgesabbert, hat abgedichtet und ist auf der Seitenwand getrocknet. Habe dann 1x Milch nachgegossen und gut war. Will nicht wissen, wie oft ich hätte flicken müssen ohne TL.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, bei bösen Löchern ab 2mm wird es schwer für die Milch. Vom Prinzip her funktioniert TL schon. Letzten Sommer auf Elba war mein Hinterreifen an den Seitenwänden nach den Touren immer so verschmiert. mmmhhh....nach genauerem Hinsehen waren es kleine, durch die Steine und Dornen verursachte Löcher, die die Milch abgedichtet hat. Die Milch ist rausgesabbert, hat abgedichtet und ist auf der Seitenwand getrocknet. Habe dann 1x Milch nachgegossen und gut war. Will nicht wissen, wie oft ich hätte flicken müssen ohne TL.



...genau das ist auch meine Erfahrung, deshalb habe ich nachgefragt. Trotzdem fahre ich auch ohne Schlauch lieber Reifen mit Seitenwandverstärkung / -schutz.


----------



## orudne (25. April 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Butcher, glaub' ich, aber das war wohl eher ein Problem der Milch. Oder eben des Konzepts an sich. Denn das Loch war wie ein kleines Dreieck geformt und diese Loch-Form ist scheinbar nicht vorgesehen. Böses Loch!



Na ist doch klar!!!
Oder hast Du schon mal einen dreieckigen Wassertropfen gesehen??
Für dreieckige Löcher braucht man dann von Schwalalbe den "Pyramid Blue" Dichtzusatz!!


---
Ich für meinen Fall will auf TL nicht mehr verzichten.
Ich hatte auf den letzten 2000km keinen einzigen Platten. Egal ob Steine, Wurzeln, Dornen, Scherben, oder einem gemeinen Durchschlag mit anschließender Delle in der Felge.

Dass das Gewicht (+- 50g im Vergleich zu Light-Schläuchen) geringer ist, ist für mich eher statistisch interessant, allerdings ist der Rollwiderstand, aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Reibung zwischen Schlauch und Mantel, wirklich spürbar besser - je schlechter die Kondition, desto mehr spürt man das ;-).

Wenn ich ohne Rucksack (ohne Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe usw.) fahre, dann kann ich weder meinen kaputten Schlauch noch meinen platten TL Reifen reparieren. Mit Rucksack hab ich nen Schlauch+2 Montagehebel dabei.

Es gibt für mich zwei Nachteile:
- Kostet etwas mehr Geld
- Kostet etwas mehr Zeit

TL Montage ist eine etwas andere Technik, die man erst lernen muss. Wenn man bei der TL Montage hudelt, dann rächt sich das.
Dazu kommt noch, dass (noch) nicht alle Reifen/Felgen TL miteinander harmonieren.

Für Leute, die gerne noch 5 min vor der Tour die Reifen wechseln wollen ist TL definitiv nichts -> evtl. ein zweiter LRS, aber dann wird's richtig teuer ;-)


Aber ganz abgesehen von TL oder nicht.

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder am Start.
Es sollen ja sogar zweistellige Temperaturen drohen! ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. April 2016)

Schon witzig, wie das hier so leicht eskaliert 

Nur nochmal, zum dritten mal, um sicher zu sein, daß da niemand das Augenzwinkern oder den eigentlichen Inhalt MEINER ursprünglichen Aussage übersieht: Tubeless war nicht der Grund oder schuld oder mangelhaft montiert oder falsch kombiniert bei der Panne. Das System hat mich nur einfach enttäuscht und FÜR MICH sind die Vorteile, die Du @orudne aufzählst, den Nachteilen nicht gewachsen. Darum werde ich das nicht verteufeln, aber erstmal nicht weiter verfolgen oder praktizieren.
Schuld war, mittlerweile nachweislich, der verspannte Hinterbau. Hatte erst die Achse eingebaut und danach die Lager nachgezogen. Shice Reihenfolge verdreht 

So, back to topick: Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht so recht, ob ich da bin. Meldung folgt!

Und jetzt:


----------



## orudne (29. April 2016)

bin leider für Sonntag raus. 

meine Erkältung ist nochmal zurück gekommen :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2016)

Gute Besserung!
Ich bin am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## mzonq (29. April 2016)

Ich bin auch raus.  Bin in HD.

Wünsche euch eine Pannenfreie Runde.


----------



## Axl_S (29. April 2016)

Bischen Wackelkandidat, aber vermutlich dabei.


----------



## El_Huette (29. April 2016)

Ich wurde zu Familienaktivitäten, welche auch ganz angenehm sind, verdonnert. Bin für diesen Sonntag somit raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myan_st (29. April 2016)

Bin biken aber am lago somit auch raus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2016)

Myan_st schrieb:


> Bin biken aber am lago somit auch raus


Yeah - lass krachen!


----------



## Axl_S (30. April 2016)

Wird wohl leider doch nix bei mir


----------



## theWatzman (30. April 2016)

Bin auch raus.....Family business.....und dann erst wieder Mi in 2 Übernächste Woche.....grrrr ich hab Entzug........

euch viele Spass


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2016)

Toby und ich sind am Start.

Falls sich keiner mehr meldet, geht's aber evtl. auch ohne den Umweg über den Treffpunkt Zacke direkt in den Wald.
Falls jemand mit will, also bitte kurze Info.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe, es stand keiner alleine am Treffpunkt?

Toby und ich waren heute ein bisschen verpeilt und haben uns daher auf Sachen beschränkt, bei denen man nicht so viel kaputt machen kann.


----------



## madege (6. Mai 2016)

Dabei


----------



## orudne (6. Mai 2016)

Bin diesen Sonntag, 8.05. leider nicht dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Mai 2016)

8.5. Kurz und schmerzlich. Muss um 11 wieder am Startpunkt sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (7. Mai 2016)

morgen am Start


----------



## oatshred (7. Mai 2016)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## Myan_st (7. Mai 2016)

Ich komme auch


----------



## supercollider (7. Mai 2016)

Ich pack's auch denke ich.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Mai 2016)

Okay - cool!!! 
Ich hab was mit Euch vor und klink mich dann aus, wenns am schönsten wird...


----------



## staff (7. Mai 2016)

Ich versuch mal morgen früh auch dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Mai 2016)

War eine schöne Runde heute. Start mit acht Zugvögeln und einem Wandervogel (auf der Suche nach Blümchen...), irgendwann dann sieben, dann mal Dreiergrüppchen mit Anschlussverlust (sorry nochmal an dieser Stelle!!!).
Nahezu perfekte Trails, schön staubig, und trotz der zügigen Führung (grins) dann doch fast 40km auf der Uhr.
Die Birds können auch woodpeckern!
Nächsten Sonntag bin ich in Bimbach Schmalreifenmarathon fahren, daher nicht dabei.


----------



## supercollider (8. Mai 2016)

Bombastisches Wetter und eine ebensolche Runde. Schee wars.


----------



## orudne (8. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ich heute doch keine Blümchen mehr gefunden habe, werde ich es nächsten Sonntag wieder mit Radfahren probieren ;-)


----------



## cubescott (14. Mai 2016)

Da ich auch ein Early Bird bin und mich die Stuttgarter Trails interessieren, verfolge ich euren Thread schon lange, leider hats bei mir bisher noch nicht geklappt, bis ich sonntags mit dem Zug wieder zurück in Walheim bin wäre der Early-Bird-Bonus auch verpufft.

Ich möchte euch zu unserer Early Bird-Aktion einladen: *Benefizradtour für die Renovierung des Tierheims Ludwigsburg / Start am Samstag 21.05.16 um 6.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Walheim *(Bahnhof VVS, RB LB-HN). Dies hat zwar ausnahmsweise gar nichts mit Trails zu tun, aber für einen guten Zweck kannn man ja mal anders in die Pedale treten. Unter dem Motto "Enztalradweg Hin und zurück" ist zwischen "Walheim-Enzquelle-Walheim" (ca. 220 km) und Kurzstrecken z.B. "Walheim-Mühlacker-Walheim" alles möglich. Als Startgeld sollte jeder Fahrer pro gefahrenen Kilometer 10 Cent für die Renovierung des Tierheims LB spenden.

Viele BOA-Grüsse
Rainer


----------



## orudne (14. Mai 2016)

Ich kämpfe noch mit meinem Schnupfen.
Bin Morgen eher nicht am Start.


----------



## Axl_S (14. Mai 2016)

Ich würde morgen fahren, ggf. aber direkt in den Wald, wenn sich niemand mehr meldet.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Mai 2016)

Ich bin wie schon gesagt in Bimbach und daher nicht verfügbar...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2016)

cubescott schrieb:


> Da ich auch ein Early Bird bin und mich die Stuttgarter Trails interessieren, verfolge ich euren Thread schon lange, leider hats bei mir bisher noch nicht geklappt, bis ich sonntags mit dem Zug wieder zurück in Walheim bin wäre der Early-Bird-Bonus auch verpufft.
> 
> Ich möchte euch zu unserer Early Bird-Aktion einladen: *Benefizradtour für die Renovierung des Tierheims Ludwigsburg / Start am Samstag 21.05.16 um 6.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Walheim *(Bahnhof VVS, RB LB-HN). Dies hat zwar ausnahmsweise gar nichts mit Trails zu tun, aber für einen guten Zweck kannn man ja mal anders in die Pedale treten. Unter dem Motto "Enztalradweg Hin und zurück" ist zwischen "Walheim-Enzquelle-Walheim" (ca. 220 km) und Kurzstrecken z.B. "Walheim-Mühlacker-Walheim" alles möglich. Als Startgeld sollte jeder Fahrer pro gefahrenen Kilometer 10 Cent für die Renovierung des Tierheims LB spenden.
> 
> ...



Hi Rainer,

die BOAs sind mir ein Begriff! 21.5. klappt bei mir leider nicht, aber vielleicht können wie Early Birds ja mal die BOA besuchen?! Und umgekehrt natürlich, selbst wenn dann der Sonntag etwas angenagter ist, als sonst.

Herzlichen Gruß und viel Erfolg mit der Spendenaktion!


----------



## cubescott (19. Mai 2016)

Wir machen in Besigheim immer im März was feines kleines samstags von 12.00 bis 0.00 Uhr, da werd ich euch zeitnah gerne mit nem Flyer einladen. Wir fahren z.Zt. primär freitags um 18.00 Uhr, das wäre für euch vielleicht am ehesten nächste Woche = Brückentag machbar, würden uns freuen.
Ihr hattet glaub vor 2 Jahren mal ne Tour rund um den Kessel mit anschließendem Grillen geplant. Für so was, der Einfachheit halber vielleicht eher Abschluß im Biergarten, könnte ich wenns terminlich passt vielleicht auch andere BOAs animieren.

Viele Grüße, Rainer


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Mai 2016)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß bin ich die kommenden zwei Sonntage nicht am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (20. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist der Sonntag noch nicht sicher. 

Evtl. komm ich, muss dann nur etwas früher aussteigen.


----------



## Axl_S (20. Mai 2016)

Bin diesen Sonntag auch nicht dabei


----------



## orudne (21. Mai 2016)

Bin für morgen leider sicher raus. 
Hoffe bin nächste Woche wieder dabei.


----------



## Mahe5 (21. Mai 2016)

Wollte mich morgen mal wieder raus quälen, aber dann schlafe ich doch aus


----------



## madege (21. Mai 2016)

niemand am Start morgen, hab ich das richtig gelesen???


----------



## orudne (28. Mai 2016)

Nur zur Info. 
Ich bin morgen früh nicht am Start. 

Für alle die nur mitlesen:
Ihr seid nach wie vor willkommen auch mal mit zu fahren, allerdings scheint morgen keiner von den regelmäßigen Mitfahrern am Start zu sein. 

Nur das morgen um 8 keiner an der Zacke steht und wartet! ;-)

Aber ab nächsten Sonntag (also nach den Schulferien) sollte die Runde wieder jeden Sonntag um 8Uhr Starten.
Treffpunkt ist nach wie vor die Endhaltestelle "Degerloch" der Zacke (Linie 10)..


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Mai 2016)

Korrekt, bin morgen auch nochmal nicht da. 
Nächste Woche ist wieder Attacke!


----------



## Axl_S (4. Juni 2016)

Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## orudne (4. Juni 2016)

Bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich fahr morgen Rennrad... (darf man das in diesem Forum laut schreiben?)


----------



## theWatzman (4. Juni 2016)

hey Toby, wann willst den los mit dem Renner...???


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juni 2016)

Early Road Birds

Zunächst mal sorry, dass gerade nicht so viel geht bei den Early Birds! Schulferien, Krankheit, Unfall und Matschepampe auf den Trails sind die Gründe dafür, dass ein paar der üblichen Verdächtigen gerade nicht so regelmäßig sonntags am Start stehen wie sonst.

Heute waren es die Leid- und Wasser-geprüften hiesigen Trails, die drei Early Birds auf die Straße getrieben haben. Wobei wir den Begriff Straße großzügig ausgelegt haben.

Spaß hat es dennoch gemacht, u.a. weil wir den einzigen Platzregen entspannt bei Kaffee und Croissants ausgesessen haben. Nässe gab es daher nur von unten.

Dreck auch:



Für die Statistik: 90km, knapp 1.200hm


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juni 2016)

@guitarman-3000 und @theWatzman:
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es Euch geht, aber an so Tagen wie heute denke ich immer: „Klar, kann man auch erst nachmittags fahren, aber wenn es dann regnet und morgens halbwegs trocken war, ist es halt bled.“


----------



## theWatzman (5. Juni 2016)

war ne schöne runde....... das mit dem Schmutz am Sattelrohr kommt aber glaub ich nur vor wenn man mit 75 wie ein "Geistes Kranker" eine kaputte Strasse runter fährt ähm bei Regen............aber auf jedenfall gerne nochmal.........


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube ja, das wir alle hier so ein bisschen geisteskrank sind... 

Ist gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juni 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> das mit dem Schmutz am Sattelrohr kommt aber glaub ich nur...



war Dein Sitzrohr etwas sauber?  

[QUOTE="theWatzman, post: 13855267, member: 81392“]...vor wenn man mit 75 wie ein "Geistes Kranker" eine kaputte Strasse runter fährt ähm bei Regen.....[/QUOTE]

Wieso? DIE Straße war doch in Ordnung. Und relativ gerade. Die „Straße", die Du mit 35 vor mir hergefahren bist hingegen, war vielleicht mal vor längerer Zeit eine Straße, aber hatte in dem Moment vor allem Schlamm vorzuweisen, Schlaglöcher und Kurven.


----------



## theWatzman (5. Juni 2016)

Wer kann der kann......


----------



## theWatzman (5. Juni 2016)

Schmutz war dran.....überall, Unterrohr, Sattelrohr, Socken, Hose, Nasenlöcher, Ohren......überall.....


----------



## theWatzman (5. Juni 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, das wir alle hier so ein bisschen geisteskrank sind...
> 
> Ist gut so!


.....apropos.....gut so.....wo haste den die Tellerschnitzel in Riegelform her.....kannste mal die Adresse schicken......????


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2016)

Ahoi Gemeinde 
Aufgrund akuter Überfahrung werd ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein. Sorry!


----------



## orudne (17. Juni 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ahoi Gemeinde
> Aufgrund akuter Überfahrung werd ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein. Sorry!


Amen!

Dann gute Besserung!

Ich bin voraussichtlich am Start.


----------



## El_Huette (17. Juni 2016)

@guitarman-3000 was heißt Überfahrung? Klingt ungesund!

Sonntag morgen bin ich aufgrund des Stuttgartlaufes, an dem Claudia teilnimmt, nicht am Start. Da habe ich Kinderdienst. Also...gute Fahrt euch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juni 2016)

Überfahrung:
Mittwoch 250/ 3700
Donnerstag 220/ 2800
Freitag 140/ 1700
Im Regen, bei Hochwasser, streckenweise mit 30 Kindern...


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2016)

OK… Crazy! 

solange Du nicht überfahren worden bist, hoffe ich auf eine vorübergehende Phase der Überfahrung 
=> 
Sonntag bist Du wieder am Start


----------



## El_Huette (18. Juni 2016)

Hui, straffes Programm. Aber besser als das, was ich dachte. Das hatte eher mit wütenden Benzfahrern oder 40-Tonnern zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juni 2016)

Neenee, alles fein. Bin aber morgen definitiv nicht am Start.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Neenee, alles fein. Bin aber morgen definitiv nicht am Start.




Na gut…


----------



## mzonq (18. Juni 2016)

@guitarman-3000 

Du bist aber schon noch in ner festen Beziehung oder wo kommt all die Zeit her?


----------



## Axl_S (18. Juni 2016)

Wer fährt denn jetzt morgen? Ich würde kommen.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2016)

dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2016)

dann also noch mal offiziell:

Nächster Termin 19.06., 8.00 Uhr
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-35km, ca. 800hm
- Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Wir können uns ja dann morgen vor Ort überlegen, wie wir eine max. trailschonende und min. schotterlastige Tour auf die Reihe kriegen.
Am Mittwoch hat das eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. 

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## orudne (18. Juni 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2016)

OK, das war dann doch auch ziemlich matschig zwischen den erstaunlich festen Passagen. 

Aber: ein Ende ist in Sicht! Nächste Woche kommt die Sonne, dann wird der Schlamm sulzig (und nicht mehr flüssig) und irgendwann im Sommer werden wir ganz bestimmt auch mal wieder staubige Trails haben. Ich glaube fest daran! Toi toi toi! 

OK, was haben wir gemacht? Bisschen den Osten erkundet, wo es auch nicht nasser ist als im Westen, 1-2 neue Trail-Kombinationen entdeckt, Spaß gehabt, über massive Stöckchenleger-Aktionen, Waldkunst-Installationen und neue Bauwerke des Bike-Nachwuchses gestaunt und bei Letzteren pädagogisch wertvoll eben nicht geschimpft, sondern nur ein bisschen für die sensible Situation sensibilisiert. 

Statistik? Gut 40km, knapp 1.000hm und inkl. Pflege, Erkundung und Wald-Pädagogik satte 6h unterwegs. 

Bilder? Na gut:


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Juni 2016)

Schade, dass die Bifi so unscharf ist. Ok, wenn das Bild scharf wäre, dann wäre wahrscheinlich auch nur der Schmutz sichtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2016)

Das BFe war halt zu schnell - sorry!


----------



## orudne (19. Juni 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Bifi so unscharf ist. Ok, wenn das Bild scharf wäre, dann wäre wahrscheinlich auch nur der Schmutz sichtbar


So, hier ein mal (relativ) scharf und schmutzig ;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Juni 2016)

Danke. aber da ist - wie erwartet - vor lauter Dreck auch nicht mehhr zu sehen


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juni 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Danke. aber da ist - wie erwartet - vor lauter Dreck auch nicht mehhr zu sehen



zu schnell... zu dreckig... Sollen wir mit Wattestäbchen durch den Wald schieben?  

G'scheite Bilder gibt's hier:



http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe275


----------



## majomathes (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin eher stiller Mitleser hier im Forum und fahre eigentlich immer alleine mit meinem Hardtail durch die Gegend (hauptsächlich vogelwild durch den Kräherwald - Solitude - Weilimdorf)
Glücklicherweise bin ich jetzt auf die Early Birds gestoßen Ich würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren. 
Konditionell sollte es kein großes Problem werden, die 40km nach Tübingen hatte ich in 2h runter (400Höhenmeter allerdings) technisch würde ich mich als durchschnittlich aber ambitioniert bezeichnen


----------



## orudne (20. Juni 2016)

Ja Hallo...
ach das hatten wir ja schon im Mittwochsfahrer Thread ;-)

Schau einfach mal Freitag/Samstag hier rein, dann siehst Du, wer/ob jemand fährt. 
Da keine Ferien sind und sich das Wetter auch deutlich verbessert hat, gehe ich aber stark davon aus, dass ein paar Leute fahren. 

Auch Sonntags fahren wir an der Zacke los, dann allerdings um 8 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juni 2016)

Diesen Sonntag bin ich nicht da,- Alb Extrem...

Nächste Woche wieder bei hoffentlich staubigsten Bedingungen!


----------



## orudne (21. Juni 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag bin ich nicht da,- Alb Extrem...
> 
> Nächste Woche wieder bei hoffentlich staubigsten Bedingungen!



Fährst Du da die Kurzstrecke (300km) oder den Sprint (200km) ;-)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg jedenfalls!


----------



## orudne (24. Juni 2016)

Ich bin diesen Sonntag am Start!
Wer noch?


----------



## majomathes (24. Juni 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich bin diesen Sonntag am Start!
> Wer noch?


Ich überlege noch   

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (25. Juni 2016)

Also ich werde es auf heute so auf 17:00 vorziehen. Ich kann morgen leider nicht.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## El_Huette (25. Juni 2016)

Ich versuche mich mal wieder am Sprint  Für alles andere fehlen mir die cojones aus Carbon ;P


----------



## Axl_S (25. Juni 2016)

Ok, hab irgendwie keine Benachrichtigungen erhalten, komme auch


----------



## orudne (26. Juni 2016)

Heute zu zweit im Westen unterwegs!
War eine schöne, kompakte, knackige Runde. 

25km 1000hm. 

Hat einige Schäden durch die Regenfälle der letzten Wochen und einige Neubauten.

Schee wars. Matschig wars.


----------



## orudne (1. Juli 2016)

Sodele, das Wochenende steht vor der Tür!
Zeit für eine kleine Abfrage:

Wer ist denn am Sonntag am Start?

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## majomathes (1. Juli 2016)

Ich muss! Auch wenn D am Samstag spielt 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (1. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Ich muss! Auch wenn D am Samstag spielt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ach ...die schaffen das schon in 90 min, dann wird es auch nicht so spät.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juli 2016)

Am Start! Muss mich nur noch für n Rad entscheiden...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2016)

Wenn Du das Blaue nimmst, könnten wir Fotos für Cy machen. 
(aber wir wollen ja fahren und nicht fotografieren)

Also ich wäre dann wohl ziemlich sicher auch dabei.


----------



## orudne (2. Juli 2016)

Bin trotzdem für das blaue und Bilder machen ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Juli 2016)

Wir sind ganz schöne Poser 

Außerdem @orudne lies mal Deine Signatur


----------



## majomathes (2. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand nen Schluck Mückenspray übrig, ich war noch nie in ner Apotheke und wusste nicht das die ja alle schon zu haben!


----------



## orudne (2. Juli 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Außerdem @orudne lies mal Deine Signatur



Ist mir bewusst! 

Ich hab mal in Physik/Mathe gelernt, dass das aber immer nur eine Frage des Bezugssystems ist:
Morgen in Degerloch 8 Uhr bin ich Mainstream und werde kurz innehalten.

Um dann den Betrachtungsraum auf Stuttgart zu erweitern und festzustellen, auch zu dritt sind wir eine Minderheit!


----------



## orudne (2. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Schluck Mückenspray übrig, ich war noch nie in ner Apotheke und wusste nicht das die ja alle schon zu haben!



Morgens sind die Mücken nicht so aktiv wie abends. 

Sonst-> dm sollte so Zeug auch haben.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Juli 2016)

Diese Micro- Macrokosmos- Geschichte war mir schon immer zu hoch! Darum bin ich ja auch Handwerker geworden und nicht geblieben 

Morgen gibt´s leider trotz allem kein Solaris,- muß das AlpX- Setup weiter optimieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (3. Juli 2016)

Bin am bopser u6 gleich da...

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orudne (3. Juli 2016)

Bin gut angekommen!

Nach dem Crash scheint erstmal nur der rechte Bremshebel kaputt zu sein. 

;-)


----------



## majomathes (3. Juli 2016)

Sauber, grad mit Frau telefoniert und mich gefragt so die Meldung bleibt  gute Besserung! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Juli 2016)

Das war spannend: im Trail and Error verfahren ein paar Trails (wieder)entdeckt, andere unter der gefallenen und gewucherten Botanik aber auch nicht entdeckt.
Ansonsten: schön war es, flott und nicht so matschig wie nach dem Regen gestern erwartet.
Statistik: 38km, 935hm, 3h45min in Bewegung, 5h30min unterwegs (fast 2h Pause?!   )


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> fast 2h Pause?!



Naja, in Summe sind wir ja auch  ganz schön viel auf dem Boden rumgelegen


----------



## majomathes (3. Juli 2016)

Und die zwischenzeitlichen arbeiten...Ich fand subber - durchgehalten 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. Juli 2016)

Bilder? Bilder!

Nicht von heute, aber irgendwie trotzdem passend zu den Early Birds.
Z.B. "Early Birds am Boden“ oder "Early Birds platt".


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bilder? Bilder!
> 
> Nicht von heute, aber irgendwie trotzdem passend zu den Early Birds
> Z.B. "Early Birds am Boden“ oder "Early Birds platt".



Vielleicht "the early bird caught by the worm"?


----------



## orudne (8. Juli 2016)

Der Sonntag steht ja quasi schon vor der Türe.

Wer fährt mit?

Ich bin am Start.


----------



## jonasrueger (8. Juli 2016)

Wenn meine Regierung kein veto einlegt bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Lichterfest am Abend davor, das wird bei mir nichts...Am Mittwoch muss ich leider arbeiten. Die Woche drauf dann hoffentlich wieder 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axl_S (8. Juli 2016)

Am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Juli 2016)

Werde mich auf's Rennrad setzen.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## 00samson (9. Juli 2016)

Wäre auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Juli 2016)

Straffer Zeitplan, aber bin dabei!


----------



## theWatzman (9. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (9. Juli 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bin dabei.....



Hey, für Dich hätte ich beinahe schon eine Vermisstenanzeige aufgeben!

Dachte Du hast umgeschult und veranstaltest jetzt professionell jedes Wochenende !!NinjaGo!! Kindergeburtstage!


----------



## 00samson (10. Juli 2016)

Bin nun leider doch raus...
Der gute alte OTS Dämpfer scheint mit schweren Inkontinenzproblemen zu kämpfen und hat sich seit der letzten Tour heimlich im Keller um seinen kompletten Ölvorat erleichtert :-(
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juli 2016)

Am Anfang zu siebt, später zu fünft.
Heiß, staubig, schön!
43km, 1.160hm


   ja, in dem Busch steckt ein Trail!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juli 2016)

P.S.: Genau wie Jonas sagte, beim Long Ruit haben wir heute allesamt die Latte ein Stück höher gelegt.


----------



## orudne (10. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.: Genau wie Jonas sagte, beim Long Ruit haben wir heute allesamt die Latte ein Stück höher gelegt.



Also langsam war das alles heute nicht (was bergab ging)!

Hatte noch nie so viele PR und top 10 in einer Aufzeichnung!
...und das mit dem Hardtail!

Hatte heute auch das erste mal das Gefühl echt schnell zu fahren mit dem BFe, als ich an @Hockdrik auf seinem Fully dran bleiben wolle, nach Ruit runter!
Hat ja auch soweit geklappt! -> Geile Kampfsau, das BFe!!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie so viele PR und top 10 in einer Aufzeichnung!



hm, frag mal den @Axl_S 



orudne schrieb:


> Hatte heute auch das erste mal das Gefühl echt schnell zu fahren mit dem BFe, als ich an @Hockdrik auf seinem Fully dran bleiben wolle, nach Ruit runter!
> Hat ja auch soweit geklappt! -> Geile Kampfsau, das BFe!!



hat ziemlich gut geklappt und das BFe ist der Grund, warum ich das erste Mal seit 2011 ernsthaft über ein neues Hardtail nachdenke


----------



## Axl_S (10. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> hm, frag mal den
> 
> @Axl_S


muss an den neuen Lagern liegen, wenn da nur nicht immer dieses langsame Hardtail vor mir gewesen wäre


----------



## orudne (10. Juli 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> muss an den neuen Lagern liegen


... Und am exakt eingestellten Luftdruck in Deinen Reifen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Juli 2016)

...die Pike aus dem Nicolai ins Solaris... Hmmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (10. Juli 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...die Pike aus dem Nicolai ins Solaris... Hmmmmm


Musst Du dann trotzdem leider auf 120 mm traveln.

Das was Du vor hast heißt:
Last FFW!!!
;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Musst Du dann trotzdem leider auf 120 mm traveln.



Nö, muß ich nicht. Wenn ich hinten wieder das 29" er Rad reinhäng hab ich in etwa die selbe Geo wie jetzt. Der Rahmen verträgt das,- und wenns funzt kann ich immer noch über ein neues Solaris nachdenken...


----------



## orudne (10. Juli 2016)

@theWatzman 
Übrigens noch gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## theWatzman (11. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> @theWatzman
> Übrigens noch gute Besserung!!!!


Danke das gilt jetzt doppelt nach der Kack Aktion am Sonntag......sieht weniger Schlimm aus als es iss.......
Pedal ins Schienen Bein, Dornen ins Gesicht......was für ein Spass


----------



## theWatzman (11. Juli 2016)

und am WE hab ich Kinderdienst.....wieder kein Biken......grrrrrr


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juli 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> ...sieht weniger Schlimm aus als es iss.......



Ups!  das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen  
Gute zwei- bis dreifache Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (11. Juli 2016)

War auf dem Weg nach Hause......war nicht mein Tag.......
Richtig schöner Abflug ins Dornengestrüpp mit Gesicht voraus.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juli 2016)

Shice! Beste Besserung! 
Trägst Du dann demnächst auch Vollbart?


----------



## theWatzman (11. Juli 2016)

Ich versuche.......haste den Bartansatz nicht gesehen....????


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juli 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Ich versuche.......haste den Bartansatz nicht gesehen....????


...war zu erahnen


----------



## majomathes (12. Juli 2016)

Ich bin am Sonntag leider nicht dabei da ich in Ravensburg bin... dafür gehts da am Sonntag dann mit dem Rad zurück... 150km

edit: falls da jemand eine schöne Strecke hat, ich würde google maps radroute einfach nehmen da ich mich null auskenne... auf google maps sah das ganz akzeptabel aus.


----------



## orudne (15. Juli 2016)

Sonntag? 8:00 Uhr? Zacke?

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## jonasrueger (16. Juli 2016)

Ja, da kann ich nicht nein sagen. Wenn wir wieder 1600hm (mit West an-/abfahrt) machen bring ich aber mehr als nur eine Flasche Wasser mit...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juli 2016)

Yo,- big Bad 29er am Start!


----------



## majomathes (16. Juli 2016)

ich bin ja wie gesagt nicht dabei
wer ist nochmal der LR-Bauer par excellence in Stuttgart? Und was nimmt der dafür?


----------



## orudne (16. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> ich bin ja wie gesagt nicht dabei
> wer ist nochmal der LR-Bauer par excellence in Stuttgart? Und was nimmt der dafür?



Was muss denn gemacht werden?
Felge umspeichen, oder nur zentrieren?
Neue Speichen?

Normalerweise kann jeder gescheite Radladen so eine Arbeit durchführen. 
Preise musst Du dann anfragen. 

DER Laufradbauer hier in der stuttgarter Gegend ist Whizz Wheels.

Bei dem könnten die Preise auf der Webseite stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (16. Juli 2016)

Komplett neu...sapim dlight und Laser, novatec 771 und sixpacksam... Ich könnte mich auch selber dran versuchen ich hab nur kein speichenspannungstool. Deshalb die Frage weil es mal jemand erwähnt hatte.
Ich danke dir!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## theWatzman (16. Juli 2016)

Bin raus für Morgen....hab immer noch Aua und Kinderbetreuung.....ohne Ninjago.....
Euch viel spass


----------



## Axl_S (16. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## El_Huette (16. Juli 2016)

Ich bin bestimmt auch mal wieder dabei...nach all der Zeit.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Juli 2016)

@majo:
Whizz Wheels ist top! Hab dort schon 2 Hinterräder u.a. für meinen Downhiller machen lassen.


----------



## orudne (17. Juli 2016)

Sehr schöne und lustige Runde heute zu fünft!

Mit einer Schaltwerksdemontage "on the fly" ->


 
inklusive Kettensalat!

Die Daten sind heute eher Nebensache, aber zur Vollständigkeit: 48 km 1100hm 3:20 h in Bewegung.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juli 2016)

Yo! 
Endlich mal bequem und ohne schwitzen heimfahren! 
Geschoben werden is ganz schön cool 
Jungs, vielen Dank für den Service!!! Bin vollends mit der U7 heim. Kettenleitblech ist schon bestellt, kost 11.- Euro. Mal sehen... 

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## El_Huette (17. Juli 2016)

Ich habe euch leider um 10 oder 70 Minuten verpasst :'( Jemandem, wann ihr los seid. Dafür bin ich dann zwei mal mit HT den Woodie runter (ganz schöne Arbeit, bei all den Bremswellen) und habe danach noch einmal die Früchte meiner Arbeit u.a. am Grillstellentrail genossen  Der Defekt war doch nicht etwa wieder am Nicolai der Verdammnis :O ein böser Fluch muss darauf lasten...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juli 2016)

@El_Huette 
wir haben ernstlich und mehrfach diskutiert, ob Dein Beitrag eine Ankündigung zum Mitkommen oder eine unglücklich formulierte Absage sein sollte 
Shi§e!
Ja, das war das Nicolai der Verdammnis. One more time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (17. Juli 2016)

Kein Grund für Trübsinn. Es ist ja nicht der Abend aller Tage und ich hoffe, es gibt noch ein paar Mittwochs- und Sonntagsrunden


----------



## majomathes (18. Juli 2016)

Danke für die tipps, das ist mir aber dann doch zu weit weg  Ich werds mal vorzentrieren mit Hilfe von Spokomat und nem Soundanalyser. Kleine runde über Kopfsteinpflaster und wenn ichs dann nicht rund bekomme geh ich einfach zum BikeNBoards oder sonstigem Bastler ums Eck =)
Zu eurer Tour... ich warte ja noch drauf bis es mich zerlegt, bislang gabs jetzt jedes mal ein "Unfall"  Gut das alle wohlauf sind


----------



## oatshred (18. Juli 2016)

Traumhafte Tour gestern!! Unglückliche Sache mit der Schaltung, aber besser in Stuttgart als auf der Transalp..
Hab erstmal bei enduromtb geguckt ob es Bilder von Trail gibt und prompt gefunden. Die fiese Einstiegsstelle. Sieht hier gar nicht so steil aus..


----------



## orudne (18. Juli 2016)

oatshred schrieb:


> ...
> Hab erstmal bei enduromtb geguckt ob es Bilder von Trail gibt und prompt gefunden. Die fiese Einstiegsstelle. Sieht hier gar nicht so steil aus..



Das ist ja auch das gemeine an Bildern. Sieht nie so steil aus, wie in Echt. 
Wobei, die zweite Kurve fand ich noch gemeiner!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juli 2016)

oatshred schrieb:


> Die fiese Einstiegsstelle. Sieht hier gar nicht so steil aus..



Klar, ist ja auch n 29"er


----------



## majomathes (18. Juli 2016)

Ich war gestern joggen (unterm Fernsehturm) und bin für mein Xletix - Lauf n paar Trails abgelaufen zwecks Gelände etc. (16km) wie auch immer die Fotos die ich geschossen hatte sahen auch flach aus obwohl 15-20%... =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (18. Juli 2016)

Kurze Frage... Das bfe kann das zwischen 26" und 650 hin und herswitchen oder muss man sich  entscheiden... Hab mir ja jetzt erst das lr gebastelt 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2016)

Eine Bitte, entstanden aus einer Panne letzten Sonntag, wo wir jemanden vergessen haben:
Könnten wir Technik- Fragen und sowas in ein separates Gespräch verschieben? Damit wäre die Diskussion hier übersichtlicher und würde wieder ihrem ursprünglichen Zweck, der Verabredung dienen...


----------



## mzonq (19. Juli 2016)

Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder mit euch fahren, habe aber Angst, dass mir oder meinem Fahrrad was passiert


----------



## orudne (19. Juli 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder mit euch fahren, habe aber Angst, dass mir oder meinem Fahrrad was passiert



Ach, wir tun doch nix....
....wir wollen nur spielen!
;-)

Und 8 Uhr ist doch auch schon fair.


----------



## flashgoeran (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne diesen Sonntag mitfahren  8 Uhr Treffpunkt Endhaltestelle Zacke Degerloch?
Beste Grüße Sören


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2016)

flashgoeran schrieb:


> 8 Uhr Treffpunkt Endhaltestelle Zacke Degerloch?



Korrekt!


----------



## orudne (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
so wie es aktuell aussieht würden wir den nächsten Sonntag nutzen um eine etwas größere Runde zu starten.
Können gut und gerne 50 km+ und 1000 hm+ werden.

Ist allerdings noch abhängig vom Wetter!

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Axl_S (22. Juli 2016)

ich auch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juli 2016)

Auch dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2016)

mäh too!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2016)

Und noch mal offiziell:

Nächster Termin 24.07., 8.00 Uhr
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- diesmal eher eine lange Tour >50km, >1.000hm und entspr. langer Dauer
- trotzdem wie immer Trail- und Spaß-lastig, kein Kilometerfressen auf Schotter

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2016)

Wetter heute war nicht so nass wie angekündigt und die Vorhersage für morgen ist noch besser als gedacht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Juli 2016)

Komme eben von der Erkundungstour. Bis auf n Paar Pfützen alles fein! Seeeehr fein


----------



## flashgoeran (23. Juli 2016)

Ich komme 8.01 uhr mit der u6 an der Haltestelle Degerloch an. Ich müsste um 12 Uhr wieder zurück an der Haltestelle sein... ich würde mich dann einfach irgendwo ausklinken wenn es mir zu lang wird. Beste Grüße Sören


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Juli 2016)

flashgoeran schrieb:


> Ich komme 8.01 uhr mit der u6 an der Haltestelle Degerloch an. Ich müsste um 12 Uhr wieder zurück an der Haltestelle sein... ich würde mich dann einfach irgendwo ausklinken wenn es mir zu lang wird. Beste Grüße Sören



Da musst Du Dich ranhalten. Ich kann Dir die Rückfahrt vom Amitrail beschreiben, dann reichts evtl. 
Wo musst Du denn anschließend hin? Ggf. S-Bahn ab Oberaichen/ Vaihingen?


----------



## flashgoeran (23. Juli 2016)

Ja perfekt! Nach Vaihingen bzw. zum Südheimer Platz. Aber kein Stress, wenn es später wird dann wird es halt später.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2016)

flashgoeran schrieb:


> Ich komme 8.01 uhr mit der u6 an der Haltestelle Degerloch an.



Herzlichen willkommen! 



flashgoeran schrieb:


> Ich müsste um 12 Uhr wieder zurück an der Haltestelle sein... ich würde mich dann einfach irgendwo ausklinken wenn es mir zu lang wird.



Die Tour, die wir für morgen vorgesehen haben, ist lang UND keine Runde, bei der man leicht mal eben unterwegs aussteigen kann. "12 Uhr zurück sein" würde bedeuten, bis zum Highlight, das dann aber auslassen und direkt auf Schotter zurück. Wäre schade drum! Das ist bei den kompakten Touren rund um Stuttgart leichter. Diesmal geht es aber auf Umwegen Richtung Süden und zurück.



flashgoeran schrieb:


> Nach Vaihingen bzw. zum Südheimer Platz. Aber kein Stress, wenn es später wird dann wird es halt später.



…es wird später! Aber es lohnt sich auch. Besser gleich drauf einrichten. 
Vorteil: wir kommen auf dem Rückweg zw. Möhringen und Vaihingen durch.

Gut 50km mit knapp 1.000hm gehen klar für Dich? Keine Race Tempo, aber auch keine großen Pausen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Gut 50km mit knapp 1.000hm gehen klar für Dich?



Eher 70/ 1500!


----------



## orudne (24. Juli 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Eher 70/ 1500!


Ok, da bekomme ich ja schon langsam Angst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2016)

Ah... der Herr hat uns Extra-Schleifen erkundet.


----------



## orudne (24. Juli 2016)

Superschöne, lange geile Runde zu sechst , fünft , viert!

Da waren heute ein Haufen Sachen dabei, ich noch nie gefahren bin!
Danke fürs austüfteln und guiden @guitarman-3000 !!
Echt schöne Ecke, dahinten!

Bei mir waren es dann: ca. 62 km und 1050 hm. 4 h 50 in Bewegung.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Juli 2016)

Ha ja, des war scho schee,- oddr, om amol an Passand zom zidiara: "guggammol, send dia dreggad!"
Bei mir standen dann 80 oder so auf der Uhr. Abendessen war jedenfalls Spitze 

Kleines Stillleben mit Bikewerkstatt im Grünen:


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2016)

Jo, dann von mir auch noch ein „Spitze!“ und Dank an den Guide und toll, dass wir in so einer mit bike-freundlicher Landschaft gesegneten Gegend wohnen. 

Schon interessant, dass ich gut 65km und 1.150hm auf der Uhr habe, obwohl Ordune und ich eigentlich sehr ähnliche Werte haben müssten, zumal ich noch früher ausgeloggt habe. Naja.

Bilders:

morgens Asemwald noch im Dunst

is’ klar, aber 2-Meter-Regel 

Schafe auf dem Trail bzw. Biker in der Herde (Frage der Perspektive)

Technik-Training für unterwegs

Wiesen-Ramontik

Wald-Ramontik


----------



## Axl_S (24. Juli 2016)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, danke für die coole Tour. Für mich wars heute mit 73km tatsächlich meine bisher längste Mtb-Tour in Stuttgart.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2016)

Ergänzung: nass und warm war es. Sehr und alles. Luft, Trails, Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashgoeran (26. Juli 2016)

Ja war echt genial!!! Super!! Vielen Dank! Komme gerne wieder!


----------



## orudne (30. Juli 2016)

Morgen ist Sonntag!

Wie sieht es aus bei Euch ne Runde Early Birden??

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Axl_S (30. Juli 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2016)

Leider verhindert - viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## 00samson (30. Juli 2016)

Wäre auch am Start.


----------



## theWatzman (30. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei......


----------



## orudne (31. Juli 2016)

Bin leider doch raus. 
Sorry!

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Axl_S (31. Juli 2016)

Hier ists grad ziemlich nass und der Himmel ziemlich dunkel, eine Absage liegt schon vor, @theWatzman und @00samson seid ihr noch am Start? Sonst starte ich ggf. später direkt im Westen zu einer kleinen Runde.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Juli 2016)

Wider Erwarten würd ich auch nochmal ne kleine Runde mitfahren.... Wenn Ihr nicht alle daheim bleibt...


----------



## 00samson (31. Juli 2016)

Hier kommt gerade ganz ordentlich was runter... Ich bin raus. 
Dem Rest viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Juli 2016)

Okay:
Hier geht jetzt ein Gewitter runter. Ich denke, ich lass es, auch angesichts der bei mir knappen Zeit, doch bleiben für heute.


----------



## Axl_S (31. Juli 2016)

!!!EILMELDUNG!!!

Aufgrund der Wetterlage und mangels Teilnehmer fallen die Early Birds heute leider ins Wasser

@theWatzman, hoffe du siehst das rechtzeitig vorm aufstehen


----------



## theWatzman (31. Juli 2016)

Bin raus.....kack Wetter


----------



## Hockdrik (4. August 2016)

Soweit ich das überblicken kann, machen die üblichen frühen Vögel in den nächsten Wochen Sommerpause.





Falls aber jemand Lust hat, am gleichen Tag, Ort und Zeitpunkt eine Tour zu fahren, ist jeder herzlich eingeladen, sich hier dazu zu verabreden (für Verabredung an anderen Tagen, Orten und Zeitpunkten bitte eigenen Thread aufmachen  ).


----------



## supercollider (6. August 2016)

Wenn sich noch jemand findet würde ich morgen an den Start gehen.


----------



## Axl_S (6. August 2016)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## supercollider (6. August 2016)

Gut dann starten wir doch zur üblichen Zeit am üblichen Ort.


----------



## Axl_S (6. August 2016)

Alles klar


----------



## Axl_S (7. August 2016)

Trotz Sommerpause haben wir heute die Fahne der Early Birds hochgehalten. Anfangs zu dritt, dann zu zweit, insgesamt 42km und 950hm bei besten Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. August 2016)

Bin da, will fahren 
Sonntag soll zudem das Wetter seeehr geil werden. War kommt mit?


----------



## orudne (12. August 2016)

Hier ich!!!!

Gerne auch nochmal eine Runde Richtung Leo oder Ami!!

Danach ist bei mir drei Wochen "Sommerpause"!


----------



## Axl_S (12. August 2016)

Liege komplett flach, bin rauß 

Für einen Start am Sonntag bräuchte ich die geballte Kompetenz eines russischen Labors. Da erreich ich aber keinen, keine Ahnung, wo die sich rumtreiben

Viel Spaß euch, nächste Woche wäre ich voraussichtlich wieder oder noch am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. August 2016)

Die Russen sind doch in Rio


----------



## Myan_st (12. August 2016)

Ich bin auch raus am Sonntag.


----------



## orudne (12. August 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Liege komplett flach, bin rauß



Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. August 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Liege komplett flach, bin rauß



Von mir auch gute Besserung! Halt die Ohren steif...


----------



## majomathes (13. August 2016)

Bin am Start


----------



## 00samson (13. August 2016)

Auch dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. August 2016)

....bei mir wird's grad eng und enger für morgen,- melde mich nochmal, ob ichs schaff!


----------



## majomathes (14. August 2016)

jetzt hats mich auch erwischt.... ich lieg flach, viel Spaß euch!


----------



## orudne (14. August 2016)

Schöne kompakte Runde im Stuttgarter Osten bei traumhaften Bedingungen!!

30 km und ca 1000 hm bei gemütlichen 2 3/4 h. 

Zuerst zu viert, den Rest zu dritt - ein Early Bird hatte noch einen echt early Anschlusstermin ;-)

Eine 30 min Zwangspause hatten wir dann noch. Ich hatte eine echte "Scheiß-Reifenpanne" (hab noch den Schlauch im Hinterrad und auf einem flowigen recht schnellem Stück hab ich, wie gewohnt, die direkte Linie über das kleine Steinfeld genommen. Kurz vor dem See hatte ich schon ein etwas schwammiges Gefühl hinten. Am See war dann die Luft raus. Leider war der Dreck im Profil kein Matsch! )

Sobald ich Zeit habe und der Gartenschlauch drüber war, wird der wieder Tubeless aufgebaut!! (und jetzt bin ich ruhig zu dem Thema, sonst entfache ich wieder einen Pro-Contra-TL-Glaubenskrieg) 

Den Mantel haben wir übrigens OHNE Montierhebel (die lagen brav in der Werkstatt) runter und wieder drauf bekommen!
Danke @00samson für die tatkräftige Hilfe. Ich hoffe, Du hast den Geruch schon wieder von den Händen bekommen! Aber zwei mal Duschen hat bei mir gereicht! ;-)


----------



## Advii (14. August 2016)

@orudne,  @00samson - danke für die schöne Runde, gerne wieder! 
 "Scheiß-Reifenpanne"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. August 2016)

....EarlyBirds Anschußtermin ist etwas ausgeufert.... Aber bei so nem fulminanten Start auch kein Wunder! 

Jetzt erstmal Alpen...

Gehabts Euch wohl, bis Mitte September dann


----------



## Hockdrik (26. August 2016)

_*We flock of brothers who ride on any Sunday*_


----------



## Hockdrik (26. August 2016)

Sooo… keine Ahnung, wer jetzt schon alles wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ist oder nicht, aber ich würde ganz gerne am Sonntag fahren.

Daher nächster Termin Sonntag 28.8. um 8.00 Uhr
- ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch 
  (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
- eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
- 30-40km, +/- 800hm, ca. 3-4h (bei den aktuellen Temperaturen vielleicht auch kürzer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (26. August 2016)

Ich liege noch am Strand!

Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Axl_S (26. August 2016)

und ich bin da aufm Weg an den Strand aber Bike kommt mit

Viel Spaß, lässt sich grad alles super fahren


----------



## jonasrueger (26. August 2016)

Bin Sonntag auf dem Rückweg. Also bis jetzt nur absagen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. August 2016)

Bin auch nicht da....
Sondern hier


----------



## theWatzman (27. August 2016)

bin da und wäre um 8 an der Zacke.......


----------



## oatshred (27. August 2016)

Komme morgen auch  gerne kürzere Runde. Ca. Bis 11?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. August 2016)

oatshred schrieb:


> Komme morgen auch  gerne kürzere Runde. Ca. Bis 11?



Hört sich gut an!


----------



## theWatzman (28. August 2016)

Morgääännnn.......scheiß Wetter wäre für später fahren.....ab 12:00/13:00 Uhr


----------



## oatshred (28. August 2016)

Steht die Runde trotz Gewitter??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2016)

War da ein Gewitter? 

Tja, ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoll später zu fahren. Mal gucken, wie es sich entwickelt und wann der Boden den Regen aufgesaugt hat.

Also: ABSAGE für heute. Spätere Runde dann je nachdem, muss ich erst noch mit den anderen Plänen für den Tag abstimmen.


----------



## oatshred (28. August 2016)

Alles klar, dann ab zurück ins Bett. Mittags/nachmittags geht bei mir leider nicht. Ansonsten vielleicht "late birds"...?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2016)

Und genau jetzt hat der Regen natürlich aufgehört...

Das ist echt immer so eine Sache. Je nachdem wie weit die jeweilige Anfahrt bis zum Treffpunkt ist, muss man früher/kann man später entscheiden, ob es stattfindet oder nicht. Habe dafür leider auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2016)

oatshred schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann ab zurück ins Bett. Mittags/nachmittags geht bei mir leider nicht. Ansonsten vielleicht "late birds"...?



Für heute Abend sind Gewitter angesagt… das morgendliche jetzt hatte ich hingegen nicht auf dem Schirm…  

Mal gucken, wie wir es machen. Bei mir eher spontan tagsüber.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2016)

Sooo… so spontan kann spontan sein… eine kurze Bodenprobe hat gute Bedingungen attestiert, @theWatzman und ich werden uns um 8.45h treffen und eine Runde fahren.

Falls jemand so spontan noch mitkommen möchte, bitte bis ca. 8.30h hier melden, dann fahren wir noch gezielt am üblichen Treffpunkt vorbei. Das wird dann aber nicht Punkt 8.45h sein, sondern 5-10 Minuten später.

Sorry für die wetterbedingten Turbulenzen. Glücklicherweise ist das Wetter ja meistens absehbarer und eindeutiger.


----------



## oatshred (28. August 2016)

Das hab ich jetzt bischen spät gelesen. Fährt ihr Richtung heslach trails? Dann würd ich mich noch einklinken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2016)

oatshred schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt bischen spät gelesen. Fährt ihr Richtung heslach trails? Dann würd ich mich noch einklinken..



Sorry, auf dem Rad nicht aufs Telefon geschaut und jetzt erst gesehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2016)

War mit verspätetem Start und einer guten halben Stunde "Trail von Brombeerranken befreien" heute eine recht lange Runde zwischen den Gewittern. Nur so ca. 30km, aber 5 Stunden unterwegs und am Ende zäh und heiß, da hat es auf der Heimfahrt in unserem Rücken dann auch schon ordentlich gegrummelt und jetzt gab es gerade einen ersten Regenguß. Alles richtig gemacht und zwischen den Gewittern gefahren. 

Die Trails zeigten sich von dem Gewitter heute früh übrigens gänzlich unbeeindruckt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. September 2016)

Sonntag kurz und knackig, bevor es zu regnen anfängt!?

Bin wieder am Start und freu mich auf "zu Hause- Trails"  
Aber Vorsicht, ich werd jedem Mitfahrenden das Ohr abkauen!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. September 2016)

Kann diesen Sonntag leider nicht.


----------



## theWatzman (2. September 2016)

Ohr abkauen.......bin dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2016)

Bisher zähle ich eine konkrete Zusage. Leute, kommt schon, morgen habt ihr endlich mal wieder die Gelegenheit, echten, ehrlichen Matsch an Euch und Euer Bike zu schmieren!


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bisher zähle ich eine konkrete Zusage. Leute, kommt schon, morgen habt ihr endlich mal wieder die Gelegenheit, echten, ehrlichen Matsch an Euch und Euer Bike zu schmieren!




Matsch? Vormittags?
Oder gucke ich beim falschen Wetterdienst?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2016)

He, Du zerschießt mir meine Argumentationsgrundlage


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2016)

Äh..?! hat's Dir in den Alpen die Logik verdreht? 

Versuch es mal so:
Morgens noch schnell im Trockenen fahren, bevor mittags der böse Regen kommt und man bereut, dass man den Tag nicht frühmorgens gepflückt hat.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2016)

Bin jetzt morgen doch um 8.00 Uhr dabei.
Wird für mich dann aber tatsächlich kurz und knackig - nach 2h werde ich aussteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (3. September 2016)

Diesen Sonntag mache ich noch Wassersport, nächstes Wochenende bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2016)

Kurz und knackig find ich prima. Kaputtmachen in zwei Stunden


----------



## theWatzman (3. September 2016)

Ok nehmt blos keine Rücksicht auf unfitte Mitfahrer ähm ich meinte Zufällig in die gleiche Richtung Fahrer.....

Bin gespannt wann ich euch dann nicht mehr sehhh.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2016)

Ich hab nirgends erwähnt, wen ich kaputt fahren will


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2016)

@theWatzman: wir fahren einfach eine ganze normale Runde und schicken den @guitarman-3000 immer vor und zurück wie einen jungen Hund. Am Ende sind wir völlig fertig und er ist auch ein bisschen kaputt. (Oder tut zumindest so und fährt die Strecke dann schnell noch mal.) Also eigentlich so wie immer.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2016)

Kompakte 23km/600hm Runde heute mit urban-oriental-barockem Ausklang.


----------



## TheGoOn (9. September 2016)

Wie schaut es am Sonntag aus? Wäre jemand dabei? Will noch nicht zusagen aber kann sein das ich mich so früh aufraffen kann


----------



## Hockdrik (9. September 2016)

Nächster Termin 11.09., 8.00 Uhr
- Treffpunkt wie immer oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart oder Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361"
- eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
- 30-40km Rundtour, +/- 800hm, ca. 3-4h (kann weniger, muss nicht viel mehr sein)

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## orudne (10. September 2016)

Bin morgen wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (10. September 2016)

Bin dabei! Hoffe nur das ich von meiner Kondition mithalten kann. Aber 20-30km mit ca 800hm sollte drin sein


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. September 2016)

Au am Schdard!


----------



## theWatzman (10. September 2016)

Dabeiiiiiiii........


----------



## orudne (11. September 2016)

Bin leider doch raus. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2016)

Eigentlich ist es ein gutes Zeichen, wenn man von einer Tour kaum Fotos hat, weil man zu beschäftigt mit Trails und Reden war, oder?  

Einen Ausfall hatten wir heute leider. Fuß vertreten… Manchmal ist nicht das Biken das gefährlichste am Biken. Und manchmal ist springen sicherer als schieben. Gute Besserung!

Statistik? OK, ca. 33km und 800hm in den fernen Osten Stuttgarts und zurück.
Zustand? Trocken, staubig, wenig Grip, weil der Boden hart ist und der Staub rutschig.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. September 2016)

Zumindes ein Foto von vor dem Start kann ich bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2016)

Ein Bild habe ich dann doch noch, von der Trinkblasen-Auffüll-Station auf halber Strecke:
 

Ich weiß, sieht nicht gerade lecker aus, schmeckt aber vorzüglich und gab bisher auch keine Problem.


----------



## orudne (17. September 2016)

Ich bin raus für morgen!

Falls jemand fährt ...viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. September 2016)

So wie es aussieht, ist morgen keiner am Start.
Manche sind in Erwartung des großen Regens heute schon eine Runde gefahren.
Und morgen soll er dann ja wirklich kommen/bleiben, der Regen.


----------



## TheGoOn (19. September 2016)

Wenn ich nicht außerhalb Stuttgarts Biken gehe, würd ich mich bei euch wieder anschließen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2016)

Sonntag wird gut! Wer kommt? Ich würde gerne die letztmal von mit per Bänderzerrung verkackte Runde zu Ende fahren...!


----------



## jonasrueger (22. September 2016)

Ich versuche mich zu motovieren.


----------



## orudne (23. September 2016)

Bin am Start!


----------



## majomathes (23. September 2016)

bin gestern von Pforzheim nach Stuttgart geradelt, heute werde ich es wohl wieder machen und am Samstag ebenso.... Tendenz das ich am Sonntag dann um 7:00 aufstehe geht gegen 0


----------



## 00samson (24. September 2016)

Wäre auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Axl_S (24. September 2016)

Ich geb mir Mühe, dass ich es morgen auch schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (24. September 2016)

auch mal wieder dabei 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoOn (24. September 2016)

Ich muss für morgen leider Absagen. Euch viel spass!


----------



## orudne (25. September 2016)

Bin leider raus.  :-/


----------



## jonasrueger (25. September 2016)

Bin unterwegs


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2016)

Feine große Runde zu fünft mit satten 57km und 1.500hm für die letzten 2-3 Mitfahrer.
Dafür waren wir allerdings auch 5h in Bewegung und 7h unterwegs. 
Bilder folgen!
@00samson: alles Gute im Norden! War kurz, aber schön, Dich dabei zu haben!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2016)

Kleine Bildauswahl zw. Idylle und Stadtnähe


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2016)

Nächster Termin 02.10., 8.00 Uhr
Wer meiner optimistischen Lieblings-Wetterseite glauben will, kann sich auf weniger Regen als erwartet am Samstag und späten Regen am Sonntag freuen. Und wer am Sonntagmittag nicht traurig aus dem Fenster gucken will, sondern glücklich auf sein nur teilverdrecktes Rad, darf gerne mitkommen. 






Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen Sie bitte das Kleingedruckte:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Axl_S (1. Oktober 2016)

Am Start


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Oktober 2016)

Am Start!

Die Wettervorhersage schreit "Hardtail"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (1. Oktober 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Am Start!
> 
> Die Wettervorhersage schreit "Hardtail"...



Mein Fuhrpark schreit "Hardtail" ... ;-)

Wenn nicht mal wieder was dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ob wir das langersehnte Cotic- Treffen hinbekommen? Bin gespannt...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ob wir das langersehnte Cotic- Treffen hinbekommen? Bin gespannt...



Hm... habe mich gerade so an das Sofa gewöhnt. Mal schauen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Oktober 2016)

So rein Sprunggelenktechnisch wäre mit Nico auch lieber....


----------



## Axl_S (1. Oktober 2016)

Kommt doch einfach alle mal wieder mit dem Sofa


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Oktober 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Mein Fuhrpark schreit "Hardtail" ... ;-)
> 
> Wenn nicht mal wieder was dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei!



Schwierig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich wäre auch mit dabei. 
Aber nicht wundern wenn ein Akku am Bike ist. 
Hoffe das ist für euch ok


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2016)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch mit dabei.
> Aber nicht wundern wenn ein Akku am Bike ist.
> Hoffe das ist für euch ok



Hatten wir noch nicht, müssen wir mal ausprobieren.


----------



## orudne (1. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hm... habe mich gerade so an das Sofa gewöhnt. Mal schauen...



Ja, im fortgeschrittenen Alter benötigt man eben mehr Komfort ;-)


----------



## orudne (1. Oktober 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Kommt doch einfach alle mal wieder mit dem Sofa


Ne, damit bin ich langsamer! ;-)

(Auch wenn es gerade nicht zerlegt wäre)


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Ja, im fortgeschrittenen Alter benötigt man eben mehr Komfort ;-)



Alter, was willst Duuu denn! 
Du legst es wohl darauf an, dass ich jetzt doch noch in den Keller gehe, das Orange zu Ende schraube und Dir morgen zeige, wer hier Komfort braucht, oder?


----------



## orudne (1. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Alter, was willst Duuu denn!
> Du legst es wohl darauf an, dass ich jetzt doch noch in den Keller gehe, das Orange zu Ende schraube und Dir morgen zeige, wer hier Komfort braucht, oder?



Was tut man nicht alles für ein schönes "Familienfoto" ;-)

Na auf das neue Fahrwerk meiner alten Gabel bin ich schon gespannt. Wobei das "kleine orangene" auch gut passen würde, dann hätten wir alle drei Radgrößen beisammen. 

....aber eigentlich bin ich nur neidisch auf dein Sofa


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Watzefug (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu nach Stuttgart gezogen und würde mich Euch gerne morgen früh anschließen, wenn das möglich ist. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt.

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Watzefug (1. Oktober 2016)

Die gefällt mir interpretiere ich mal als ein komm vorbei 
Bis Morgen!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2016)

Watzefug schrieb:


> Die gefällt mir interpretiere ich mal als ein komm vorbei
> Bis Morgen!



Richtig interpretiert!  
Herzlich willkommen und bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. Oktober 2016)

Feine Runde zu sechst mit ganz ordentlichen 40km und 1.100hm.
Irgendwie nass, aber nicht sehr und eigentlich kein Regen, Böden völlig unproblematisch.
Ordentlich viele Platten und ähnliche Gebrechen, daher 5.5h unterwegs, aber davon nur 3.5 in Bewegung.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Oktober 2016)

....und endlich ein Familien- Generationen- Größentreffen der BritishSteelCommunity 

Schee wars!


----------



## Nuc89 (2. Oktober 2016)

Muss wirklich sagen eine sehr schöne Tour. 
Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Nuc89 (2. Oktober 2016)

Weil es um Lampen ging ziemlich helle China Lampe mit schneller Lieferzeit und guten Preis. 

Skye Reker Fahrrad-Licht-Scheinwerfer 6000 Lumen 5x CREE XM-L T6 LED Fahrrad-Licht-Scheinwerfer + 9600mAh Batterie Pack + EU 8.4V Ladegerät https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01BJNG7OE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Kpr8xb05PC0ZJ

Oder einfach Cree Xml T6 Lampe eingeben. Gibts viele verschiedene


----------



## Axl_S (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich mach mal den Anfang für diesen Sonntag.

Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Myan_st (7. Oktober 2016)

Chicago. .. zu weite anreise  bin raus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Oktober 2016)

Chicago... Schnickschnack! Fahre Memphis!


----------



## Myan_st (7. Oktober 2016)

Fast.  Fahre dann Toronto


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2016)

Jau, bei mir aber nur 2h, dann steige ich aus weil wegen Brutpflege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (7. Oktober 2016)

Bin eher raus.


----------



## theWatzman (7. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei.....


----------



## Axl_S (7. Oktober 2016)

Myan_st schrieb:


> Chicago. .. zu weite anreise  bin raus



@Myan_st dann gönn dir einen Drink in der Bar vom Hancock Center, geilster Blick über Chicago


----------



## Nuc89 (8. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Watzefug (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich auch, bis morgen!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2016)

Kompakte, hochneblige Early Birds zu sechst
und auffällig viele nette Leute im Wald, gerade auch die mit Hund.  





Bei mir waren es heute nur 23km und 550hm, die anderen sind noch ein bisschen weiter gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (9. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schöne runde, mehr war nicht Drin.......


----------



## theWatzman (9. Oktober 2016)

Mit kleineren Defekten.......


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Mit kleineren Defekten.......Anhang anzeigen 535851


Sehr schönes Actionbild


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2016)

Nächster Termin 16.10., 8.00 Uhr
-> könnte diesmal etwas heftiger werden (km und Trails)

Für Neue und Neugierige das Kleingedruckte:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Axl_S (14. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> -> könnte diesmal etwas heftiger werden (km und Trails)



da bin aber gespannt


----------



## theWatzman (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich auch.....bin dabei.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Oktober 2016)

Sollte hinhauen!


----------



## TheGoOn (14. Oktober 2016)

Würd gern mitkommen. Muss den gepelzten Trailsurfer aber in den Wald führen und dies kollidiert leider mit der Uhrzeit ... aber ihr könnt mir gerne schreiben in welche Richtung ihr aufbrecht


----------



## Nuc89 (14. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bin auch wieder dabei.  
Kann sein das ich etwas eher mich auf den Heimweg mach. Mal schauen wie die Zeit reicht.


----------



## TheGoOn (15. Oktober 2016)

Bin morgen auch dabei 
Mal schauen ob ich so gut mithalte wie das letzte mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (16. Oktober 2016)

Geile Runde auf der anderen Seite...leider nur Handy Pics


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2016)

45km und 1.350hm zu  siebt bei bestem Frühherbst-Wetter 
Bilder folgen bestimmt


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Oktober 2016)

63/ 1500 bei mir. Das Bild ist noch ziemlich "early"... 

Schöne Tour, schönes Wetter, schöner Ausklang!


----------



## theWatzman (16. Oktober 2016)

wirklich schöne Runde...... 41/1046


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ach ja,- hab gerade mal ein Safety- Ersatzteil bestellt!


----------



## mzonq (17. Oktober 2016)

jedes abgebrochene Schaltauge ist ein Fahrfehler


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> jedes abgebrochene Schaltauge ist ein Fahrfehler



In diesem Fall war es der Käfig und zwar ohne Fremdkontakt, sondern aufgrund lückenhafter Wartung. 
(Schraube zur Befestigung des Schaltwerks locker)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Oktober 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> jedes abgebrochene Schaltauge ist ein Fahrfehler


...aber nicht jeder abgebrochene Fahrfehler gibt ein Schaltauge


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2016)

Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...aber nicht jeder abgebrochene Fahrfehler gibt ein Schaltauge


 
Ich würde sagen, in diesem Fall bin ich Dank versierter Hilfe noch mal mit einem *blauen Auge* davongekommen.
Und blauen Beinen.  

Und ohne die kleine Verwicklung hätte ich nie die nette Stockente... äh... Dame kennengelernt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und blauen Beinen.



Vielleicht doch ein mittellanger Käfig?!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch ein mittellanger Käfig?!



Meinst Du es lag daran? 
Das mit den blauen Beinen?
Das mit der Verwicklung?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Oktober 2016)

Naja, Deine Kette war bei klein- klein zu locker und bei groß- groß knapp am reißen. Zusammen mit dem fehlenden Locktite und etwas "Fully- Action" kann da der kurze Käfig schon mit Schuld am eigenen Abriss sein. Der Mittellange hätte mehr Ausgleichsweg... Und wäre als SLX oder XT glaub auch günstiger


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2016)

Ah... jetzt! ja!


----------



## TheGoOn (17. Oktober 2016)

Bilder Galerie

Schöne Runde wars!
Lohnt sich immer wieder so früh Sonntags ausm Haus zum biken zu gehen 

(wenn sich jemand an einem Bild stört, bitte gleich Bescheid geben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Oktober 2016)

Der Sonntag naht... 
Ich bin am Start,- allerdings kann ich nicht so lange wie letzte Woche. Wer kommt mit Matschepampe ans Rat pappen?


----------



## theWatzman (21. Oktober 2016)

Bin leider Raus.....aus bekannten Gründen.....


----------



## Axl_S (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin dabei und kann auch nicht so lange.


----------



## TheGoOn (21. Oktober 2016)

Hätte auch wieder Zeit. Würde es aber abhängig machen wohin es geht. Könnt ihr da mal Spoilern?


----------



## Axl_S (21. Oktober 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Hätte auch wieder Zeit. Würde es aber abhängig machen wohin es geht. Könnt ihr da mal Spoilern?


wegen mir gerne Westen


----------



## orudne (21. Oktober 2016)

Eventuell dabei.
Ich geb aber nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Oktober 2016)

Wir könnten den Amitrail rocken. Wenn wir uns etwas ranhalten schaffen wir das incl. Anfahrt in schön in ca. 3 Stunden...


----------



## orudne (22. Oktober 2016)

Bin leider raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Oktober 2016)

Also Solo zu zweit oder wie?


----------



## Nuc89 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hey sorry das ich erst so spät schreibe.
Wäre auch wieder mit dabei.
Bin für alles offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (23. Oktober 2016)

Werde nicht erscheinen. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Axl_S (23. Oktober 2016)

Bin leider auch rauß.


----------



## Nuc89 (23. Oktober 2016)

Fahren wir trotzdem eine Runde?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Oktober 2016)

Offiziell gestrichen wegen Teilnehmermangel.
@Nuc89 und ich hobeln direkt los. 
Cheers everybody!


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das für irgendjemanden hier interessant ist, sonst einfach nur zur Info:


> Im organisierten Sport soll und wird sich in Stuttgart im Bereich MTB etwas bewegen. Den Rahmen dafür schafft der DAV Schwaben mit Sitz auf der Waldau und als größte Sektion des Alpenvereins in Baden-Württemberg die optimale Basis als Interessenvertreter der Biker, Initiator neuer Angebote etc. Wer Interesse hat, sich einzubringen und von Anfang an mitzugestalten, bitte pn an mich [Florain Mönich bei Facebook]. Wir freuen uns über Mitstreiter!


 https://www.facebook.com/groups/156613944419215/permalink/1185163738230892/


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Oktober 2016)

Und gleich hinterher der nächste Termin: 30.10., 8.00 Uhr
- ab Endhalte Zacke oben in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
- eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
- 30-40km Rundtour, +/- 800hm, ca. 3-4h (kann weniger, kann diesmal auch mehr sein)


Für Neue und Neugierige das Kleingedruckte:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Advii (28. Oktober 2016)

ich bin zu 95% dabei, hätte bis 12 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## TheGoOn (28. Oktober 2016)

Werd verkatert sein. Also eher nicht dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Oktober 2016)

Gegen Katze hilft radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Watzefug (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## orudne (28. Oktober 2016)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2016)

Nur zur Erinnerung:
von heute auf morgen werden die Uhren eine Stunde zurück gestellt.







Wenn einem also sonst 8.00 Uhr zu früh ist, der hat morgen die Chance, um „gefühlte" 9.00 Uhr dabei zu sein. ;-)


----------



## orudne (29. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung:
> von heute auf morgen werden die Uhren eine Stunde zurück gestellt.
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Sache. 
Hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, aber macht mir das Aufstehen morgen viel leichter!


----------



## BeBue (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich versuche morgen auch mal am Start zu sein, wenn ich nicht verpenne.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Oktober 2016)

Herbstliche Runde zu siebt, eher November Nebel als Oktober Gold, trotzdem schön!
Bei mir waren es 35km und gut 750hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Oktober 2016)

Definitely  augenporno!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2016)

Muddy Sunday?! 







Für Neue und Neugierige das Kleingedruckte:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (jetzt auch im Sommer _erst _um 8.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## theWatzman (5. November 2016)

Bin leider raus hoffentlich ab nächster Woche wieder.....


----------



## orudne (5. November 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bin leider raus hoffentlich ab nächster Woche wieder.....



Wird auch mal wieder Zeit!!!
;-)


----------



## orudne (5. November 2016)

Muddy Sunday!!???
Ich bin dabei!!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. November 2016)

Definitiv dabei


----------



## flomo1 (5. November 2016)

Hab es auch auf dem Schirm und bin zu 90% dabei


----------



## Axl_S (5. November 2016)

Endlich wieder Matsch, bin dabei.


----------



## Nuc89 (5. November 2016)

Hey ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## TheGoOn (5. November 2016)

Ich muss aussetzen. Obwohl ich Bock hätte auf matschi matschi Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (5. November 2016)

Wow!
6 Zusagen bei dem Wetter!!!

Coole Sache. 

(mal schauen wieviele morgen um 8 an der Zacke sind ;-))


----------



## Watzefug (5. November 2016)

7. Zusage


----------



## kraichgau_biker (5. November 2016)

Kündige mich auch mal an


----------



## flomo1 (6. November 2016)

Bin raus.Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. November 2016)

Trotz teilweise Regen wunderbare Herbsttour zu siebt  mit einem ersten Vorgeschmack auf die nasse Jahreszeit. Bei mir waren es mit meiner extra Schleife 45km und gut 1.100hm, wobei da die Zacke mit drin ist.


----------



## kraichgau_biker (6. November 2016)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen heute. Hat Spaß gemacht.
Hatte auch 45km und 850hm ohne Zacke


----------



## theWatzman (12. November 2016)

Hallo, wie schauts Morgen aus......gleiche Zeit gleiche Stelle...????

Viele grüße
theWatzman


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2016)

eher ja


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. November 2016)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Watzefug (12. November 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## Axl_S (12. November 2016)

Komme auch und wehe einer lacht


----------



## orudne (12. November 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. November 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Komme auch und wehe einer lacht


Wieso? Hast Du Dir das von mir verlinkte Trikot gekauft?


----------



## Nuc89 (12. November 2016)

Bin auf jeden auch dabei.


----------



## Axl_S (12. November 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wieso? Hast Du Dir das von mir verlinkte Trikot gekauft


Lasst euch überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mucklark (12. November 2016)

Bin auch am Start.


----------



## BeBue (12. November 2016)

Acht Uhr gell? Bin dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. November 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Lasst euch überraschen


Hardtail?


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2016)

Das wäre ja nicht zum Lachen.


----------



## Nuc89 (13. November 2016)

Ich würde nach kommen der Wecker hat nicht so ganz geklingelt.


----------



## Nuc89 (13. November 2016)

Kann mich einer von euch zu euch lotsen?


----------



## orudne (13. November 2016)

Sehr schöne Runde heute zu acht!!

Bei mir 45 km und ca. 1000 hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. November 2016)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Kann mich einer von euch zu euch lotsen?



Das ist immer ziemlich kompliziert. So eine ganze, sich bewegende Gruppe zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt an einem bestimmten Ort zu haben. Zumal wenn die Ortsbezeichnungen im Wald auch nicht immer eindeutig und einheitlich sind. Und man will ja während so einer Tour auch nicht ständig am Telefon sein.

Nächstes Mal wieder!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. November 2016)

Heute war aber eh eher so eine unspektakuläre Feld- und Wiesen-Tour.


----------



## theWatzman (16. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. November 2016)

Sieht total pillepalle aus


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2016)

Ton könnte man auch als Handy Ton verwenden


----------



## orudne (17. November 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sieht total pillepalle aus



Das ist ja auch das Gemeine an Bildern und Videos, es sieht nie so steil aus, oder so schnell, wie es sich auf dem Fahrrad angefühlt hat!
;-)

Die Ecke können wir aber gerne mal wieder anfahren!!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2016)

Ja, aber wir müssen uns noch was für den ewigen Transfer hin- und zurück überlegen.


----------



## TheGoOn (17. November 2016)

Wo isch des den? [emoji4]


----------



## orudne (17. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, aber wir müssen uns noch was für den ewigen Transfer hin- und zurück überlegen.



Den Transfer fand ich diesmal ziemlich gut gelöst!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Den Transfer fand ich diesmal ziemlich gut gelöst!



ja, relativ gut, aber absolut viel


----------



## orudne (17. November 2016)

Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit ner Runde Amitrail?


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit ner Runde Amitrail?



Gut, allerdings ziemlich nasse Ecke.
Großer Rundumschlag à la Toby dann, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (17. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Gut, allerdings ziemlich nasse Ecke.
> Großer Rundumschlag à la Toby dann, oder?!



Ganz so groß bei mir nicht, ich sollte um 12 wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2016)

Hm, dann aber eher nicht Ami, da müsste man zu viel auslassen und hätte zu viel Transfer-Anteil.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. November 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Ganz so groß bei mir nicht, ich sollte um 12 wieder zurück sein.


Dann fahren wir einfach früher los. Die 90 km knacken wir schon irgendwie!


----------



## jonasrueger (17. November 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir einfach früher los. Die 90 km knacken wir schon irgendwie!


...Und ich dachte der Winterpokal geht auf Zeit...Jetzt fängt ihr auch noch an Kilometer ohne Ende zu schrubben. Dann (vor allem wenn ihr den amitrail ansteuert) muss ich ja auch mal wieder Sonntags mit. Ich schau was sich machen lässt, sage aber nochmals explizit wenn ich komme.


----------



## theWatzman (17. November 2016)

Echt 90km.....

Ok bin dabei und steig dann irgendwo aus......


----------



## orudne (17. November 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir einfach früher los. Die 90 km knacken wir schon irgendwie!



Theoretisch brauch ich für den Radelthon 4h... das sind 85 km. Also reich 8 Uhr ;-)
Aber den heb ich mir lieber für richtiges Mistwetter auf ;-)

Früher los? Puh, 8 find ich Sonntags gerade schon früh genug. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das letztes Jahr mit 7 Uhr gepackt hab!! 

Dabei sagt man doch, dass man im Alter weniger Schlaf braucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (18. November 2016)

Sonntag find ich gut.

Ich muss leider auch um 12h zurück sein, mir wäre daher eine Westrunde mit Besuch des Stuttgarter Pendant zum Amitrail lieber. Aber zur Not steig ich auch früher aus. 



orudne schrieb:


> Theoretisch brauch ich für den Radelthon 4h... das sind 85 km. Also reich 8 Uhr ;-)



Die große Runde im Juli waren bei mir fast 6 Stunden Fahrzeit



orudne schrieb:


> Dabei sagt man doch, dass man im Alter weniger Schlaf braucht!


Das Gegenteil ist richtig.

Früher los muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## TheGoOn (18. November 2016)

Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich mitkomme. War das letzte mal am 2.11 Biken[emoji23] große Runde schaff ich nicht, genauso wenig früher aufstehen. Ich Meld mich aber nochmal ob ich mit radeln werde


----------



## Nuc89 (18. November 2016)

Also bei mir wird es diesen Sonntag auch nicht so lange gehen. 12 Uhr zurück wäre auch meine zeit.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2016)

Dabei! 

Bis 12h? Klar, fahren wir jemals länger?


----------



## theWatzman (18. November 2016)

Dabei und zu fast jeder schand Tat bereit....!!!!


----------



## orudne (18. November 2016)

Bin dabei!

Noch als kleine Anmerkung....

Bei den letzten Ausfahrten (So und Mi) hatten wir doch einige Stürze, die bis auf einen zum Glück alle glimpflich verlaufen sind.

Der Herbst, samt Matsch, ist wieder da.
Vielleicht einfach wieder bewusst von Sommer- auf Winterfahrmodus umstellen!
... und eventuell ist ein Nobby Nic am Vorderrad jetzt nicht mehr der optimale Reifen.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier nicht den Lehrer spielen (da kann es sowieso nur einen geben ;-), nur 2x Krankenhaus sollte dieses Jahr ausreichend sein. Da müssen wir nicht Richtung Jahresende noch zulegen...


----------



## Nuc89 (19. November 2016)

Bin auch dabei. Aber kann sein das ich eher aussteig. 
Bin mal auf die Bedingungen gespannt.  
Wird glaub lustig.


----------



## BeBue (19. November 2016)

Ey, der Nobby Slick ist ein solider Allrounder und kann gar nichts für das schlechte Wetter und unkonzentrierte Biker  Bind dabei. 90 Kilometer find ich aber keine gute Idee!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. November 2016)

BeBue schrieb:


> 90 Kilometer find ich aber keine gute Idee!


Bissl wenig, gell? Mal schauen, was das Wetter hergibt...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. November 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bissl wenig, gell? Mal schauen, was das Wetter hergibt...



Kommt halt auch darauf an, ob man viel Höhenmeter dazu packt. 
Wenn es wieder mehr als 10.000hm werden, kann ich auch mit 90km gut leben. 

Ja, das war jetzt Response-Bait.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (19. November 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Response-Bait


Bad englisch day today...
Antwortluder? Ansprechsvermögensköder?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. November 2016)

Click bait
=>Response bait


----------



## Nuc89 (19. November 2016)

Zum Glück hab ich Hans Dampf drauf.


----------



## Watzefug (19. November 2016)

Ich bin morgen leider raus - aber kann, glaube ich, für nächsten Sonntag schon zusagen


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2016)

Mindestens so interessant wie die Reifenwahl wird morgen die Kleidungswahl, denn wenn man durch einen Temperaturbereich von 2 bis 12°C fährt, kommt man um ein gewisses Maß an rechtzeitigem Entzwiebeln wohl nicht rum.


----------



## jonasrueger (20. November 2016)

Bin dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2016)

So, das war dann meine erste Schlammfahrt diese Saison. Einige Stellen können wir eigentlich direkt auf die Liste der im Winter geschützten Trails setzen, denn sie sind und bleiben in schattigen, lehmigen Ecken den  Winter über erfahrungsgemäß tief und schmierig und werden so schnell auch nicht abtrocknen.

Was den übrigen Trails helfen würde, wäre die Befreiung vom Laub, denn das hält die Nässe und verhindert das Abtrocknen durch Sonne und Wind. Falls sich also sonst noch jemand bemüßigt fühlt… 

Statistik? Zu acht losgefahren und in unterschiedlichen Gruppen unterschiedlich lang zu Ende gefahren (ohne größere Stürze).
Bei mir waren es am Ende ca. 48km, gut 1.100hm und fast 4 1/2 Stunden in Bewegung, 6 Stunden unterwegs.

 

Die erstaunlichen 1 1/2 Stunden Stillstand sind u.a. auf Fotopausen zurückzuführen (sorry!) und auf dem ersten Bild sieht man ja auch gut, wie supi alle das Warten finden.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man ja auch gut, wie supi alle das Warten finden.



Ich kuck nur so, weil ich einen Stein im Schuh hatte! Echt jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (21. November 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich kuck nur so, weil ich einen Stein im Schuh hatte! Echt jetzt!



Bist halt immer ein Spaßgarant, gelle  

Grüz


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. November 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Bist halt immer ein Spaßgarant, gelle
> 
> Grüz


Solange ich dazu meinen Keller nicht verlassen muss bin ich für jeden Spaß zu haben


----------



## orudne (25. November 2016)

Der Sonntag naht!
;-)

Ich bin am Start, wer noch?


----------



## Axl_S (25. November 2016)

Erster Mitfahrer.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2016)

Zweiter Mitfahrer.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2016)

Dritter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (25. November 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dritter!


Puh, das wird ja höhere Mathematik:
3=4


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Puh, das wird ja höhere Mathematik:
> 3=4


Genau, alles Definitionssache! Es ist keine Katze, es ist ein Krapfen!


----------



## theWatzman (26. November 2016)

Bin leider Raus....mit Fahrradanhänger macht das glaub ich keinen so Spaß.....


Euch ne tolle Runde.....

Matze


----------



## Nuc89 (26. November 2016)

Bis jetzt steht nix im weg. 

4er


----------



## orudne (26. November 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bin leider Raus....mit Fahrradanhänger macht das glaub ich keinen so Spaß.....
> 
> 
> Euch ne tolle Runde.....
> ...



Ach komm, den Anhänger hängen wir einfach dem @Nuc89 ran. 

Der merkt es bei seinem E-Bike gar nicht!

;-)


----------



## theWatzman (26. November 2016)

Ohhh gute idee....aber am ende kommt der mit seinem neuen Bike ohne E.....


----------



## Mucklark (26. November 2016)

Leider bin Ich raus. Leide immer noch unter eine Monster Grippe :-(


----------



## Watzefug (26. November 2016)

Noch ein Mitfahrer


----------



## orudne (26. November 2016)

Mucklark schrieb:


> Leider bin Ich raus. Leide immer noch unter eine Monster Grippe :-(



Gute Besserung!!


----------



## BeBue (26. November 2016)

Ne nach dem Wetter heute, ist der boden wieder ein bisschen feuchter geworden. Meine Bedingungen. Ich schieb mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (26. November 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Ohhh gute idee....aber am ende kommt der mit seinem neuen Bike ohne E.....



Nee es kommt noch paar mal das E Bike.  Der Hänger würde nicht so auffallen.


----------



## BeBue (26. November 2016)

Ich bring noch nen Kollegen mit.


----------



## theWatzman (26. November 2016)

Mucklark schrieb:


> Leider bin Ich raus. Leide immer noch unter eine Monster Grippe :-(


Gute Besserung.....


----------



## orudne (27. November 2016)

Coole Runde zu 8-7-6-4-3 ;-)
(Siehe höhere Mathematik)

Die meisten Stellen waren schön trocken!

Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch!!

Bei mir waren's 40 km 1000 hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2016)

+1, ganz zu Anfang waren wir sogar zu neunt
glücklicherweise wurde der Bremsdeffekt vor der ersten Abfahrt bemerkt


----------



## El_Huette (28. November 2016)

Ja, war echt klasse mal wieder mit euch zu radeln. Schöne Runde bei schönem Wetter auf schönen Trails.


----------



## Nuc89 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hey 

Ich werde mich mal für dieses We abmelden.  
Klappt diesmal leider nicht. 

Euch eine gute Runde.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2016)

Wetter soll ja geil werden. Kommt jemand mit? Würde gerne nach ES rüber....


----------



## theWatzman (2. Dezember 2016)

Würde sehr gern aber meine Bronchen, Stirn und Kieferhöhlen sag Ähm nein kannste vergessen.....leider raus....langsam kommt meine Fitnessan den Punkt das ich vielleicht doch ein EBike brauch.....noooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2016)

Familienfeier - wünsche vuil Spaß zu haben! 

Bzw. gute Besserung! 
(man kann übrigens aktiv etwas für sein Immunsystem tun, 
Infos gibt es bei Ihrem Apotheker oder Hockdrik und nein, 
es hat nichts mit kleinen weißen Zucker-Kügelchen zu tun)


----------



## Axl_S (2. Dezember 2016)

Leider auch anderweitig verplant.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> ...langsam kommt meine Fitnessan den Punkt das ich vielleicht doch ein EBike brauch.....noooo


Aber Du fährst doch schon Carbon?!


----------



## theWatzman (2. Dezember 2016)

jaa aber das kompensiert das Fitness Gap nur ein Muckaseckele.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2016)

Carbonbike+ Eagle+ Aerohelm+ Carbon- LRS+ Race- Ballerinas... Du hast noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft...


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Carbonbike+ Eagle+ Aerohelm+ Carbon- LRS+ Race- Ballerinas... Du hast noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft...



@theWatzman 
Klarer Fall, du tauschst erstmal den Plastik Rahmen gegen einen von Cotic! 
Das ist fast wie ein Pedelec dann!

Sonst, wenn Du bei 160 mm bleiben willst, mit Antrieb: http://www.moustachebikes.com/samedi-27-race-8.html
(Gibt es gerade beim Bike Sport)
/* Werbung off
;-)

Sonntag bin ich dabei, hab aber einen harten Anschlag um 12 Uhr in Degerloch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Klarer Fall, du tauschst erstmal den Plastik Rahmen gegen einen von Cotic!
> Das ist fast wie ein Pedelec dann!



Psst! Jetzt verrat' das doch nicht. Am Ende kommen die noch alle mit einem Stahl-Hardtail.


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Psst! Jetzt verrat' das doch nicht. Am Ende kommen die noch alle mit einem Stahl-Hardtail.



Oh shit, ja stimmt! Dann bin ich Mainstream und muss meine Signatur ändern


----------



## Nuc89 (3. Dezember 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Würde sehr gern aber meine Bronchen, Stirn und Kieferhöhlen sag Ähm nein kannste vergessen.....leider raus....langsam kommt meine Fitnessan den Punkt das ich vielleicht doch ein EBike brauch.....noooo



Du hast jetzt langsam alles aus Geschöpf. 
Der nächste Schritt wäre auf jeden fall ein E Bike
Da kannst dir dann auch den Carbon Rahmen sparen.


----------



## Watzefug (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich wäre morgen auch wieder dabei. Die Bremsen müssten wieder funktionieren...


----------



## BeBue (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich könnte morgen doch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Dezember 2016)

Wenn wir uns n Bissl ranhalten schaffen wir n run über den Amitrail. Da sind ein paar Sachen nicht fahrbar, aber trotzdem lohnt es sich bei dem Wetter! Oder halt ES...


----------



## orudne (3. Dezember 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns n Bissl ranhalten schaffen wir n run über den Amitrail. Da sind ein paar Sachen nicht fahrbar, aber trotzdem lohnt es sich bei dem Wetter! Oder halt ES...



Amitrail find ich auch gut! 

Für ES können wir ja warten bis @Hockdrik auch kann. Der wollte das nochmal mit dem Hardtail fahren. 

Das Wetter soll ja noch ein paar Tage länger trocken bleiben ...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2016)

ES war ja eh für nächstes WOE vorgesehen, falls Ihr Euch erinnert…?!
Da haben wir noch eine Verabredung.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (3. Dezember 2016)

ES am 3 Advent nur als Option... Ich fahr euch sowieso nur gnadenlos hinterher... (auch wenn ich mich riesig freuen würde.) 
Für die Stuttgarterrunde bin ich momentan nicht fit genug... Da muss ich noch ein paar extra Trainingseinheiten im Frühjahr abhalten. 
Ich fahre morgen mal 2-3 Stündchen gemütlich die naheliegenden Hometrails im Schurwald ab... 
Euch viel Spaß in Stuggi. 

Bin gerade unterwegs Schulligung für Schlechtschreipung


----------



## mzonq (3. Dezember 2016)

Kommt auf die dunkle Seite...wir haben Trails!!!



ES ist immer eine Reise wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ähm.... Ja, dann nächste Woche Esslingen! Ich schreib es mir mal in den Kalender! 
@mzonq komm einfach zu uns, wir haben Trails UND Kekse!


----------



## BeBue (4. Dezember 2016)

Moin, ich sag doch ab. Hab bis halb fünf kein Auge zugedrückt und bin nicht fit genug, mich jetzt aus Bike zu setzen. Sorry


----------



## orudne (4. Dezember 2016)

Drei tiefgefrorene Early Zugvögel sind heute mal kurz nach Amerika und zurück geradelt. 

Bei mir waren es 42km 700hm bei knapp drei h. 

Schön wars aber Sau kalt!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2016)

beste Bedingungen bei durchgängig <0°C und ih konnte nicht


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ha, 's war scho saukalt!


----------



## TheGoOn (6. Dezember 2016)

Mal so in die Runde ... der 01.01.2017 ist ein Sonntag. Wird da jemand von euch fahren? Ich nehm es mir fest vor


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Dezember 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Mal so in die Runde ... der 01.01.2017 ist ein Sonntag. Wird da jemand von euch fahren? Ich nehm es mir fest vor



Sich was vornehmen ist so eine vornehme Sache... passt nicht zu meinem momentanen Lebenskonzept... Aber ich werde Dich in Deinem Vorhaben unterstützen!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Dezember 2016)

Vornehmen? So wie einen guten Vorsatz für 2017? Also ich nehme mir vor, dass ich zwischen den Jahren ganz viel draußen bin. Ob mit oder ohne Rad. Und in gewisser Weise hoffe ich, dass ich am 1.1. nicht um 8.00 Uhr auf dem Bike sitze, aber wir werden sehen. 

Eigentlich sollte man jetzt im Dezember bei den kurzen Tagen mal eine SASU fahren, eine Sonnenaufgangs bis -untergangs-Tour. 
Das könnte man dann gleich mit einer Stuttgart 2000 (oder mehr) Tour verbinden.


----------



## TheGoOn (7. Dezember 2016)

Hätte ja sein können das ihr etwas geplant habt. Ein guter Vorsatz wäre nicht verkatert aufzuwachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (10. Dezember 2016)

01.01. ... da werd ich hoffentlich ganz lange schlafen und nicht um 8 radeln. 

Aber der 11.12. kommt schon bald .... ok, morgen. 
Allerdings bin ich nicht am Start. ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich diesmal auch nicht.
Vuil Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Dezember 2016)

Jo, wie is das nu morgen früh? Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## mzonq (10. Dezember 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Jo, wie is das nu morgen früh? Kommt jemand mit?



Ich werd wohl hier im Shurwood Forest eine Runde drehen . ...eine Reverb konnte ich servicen (ganz schöne Sauerei) und die PressShit Lager sind auch gewechselt. Mal sehen wie lange die diesmal halten. Ich bin wieder startklar  
....bis die Mudseason wieder anfängt....ich Weichei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Dezember 2016)

WannWo?


----------



## Nuc89 (10. Dezember 2016)

Also Bike ist gerichtet. 

Dann kann es morgen früh los gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (10. Dezember 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Dezember 2016)

Achterbahn im Immunsystem,- bin raus für heute...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Dezember 2016)

Nächster Termin morgen 18.12. zu gewohnter Zeit am üblichen Ort. 
Bissi undankbare Temperaturen. 3-4°C kälter wäre angenehmer zu fahren.  

Das Kleingedruckte für Neugierige und Neulinge:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Dezember 2016)

Am Start!


----------



## Watzefug (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## orudne (17. Dezember 2016)

Bin leider raus.


----------



## jonasrueger (17. Dezember 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Nuc89 (18. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch raus.  Ich mach mal wieder eine Schönbuch Tour. Muss auch mal wieder sein. 
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Dezember 2016)

War n Bissl verpeilt alles heut,- aber schön! Nicht zu kalt, leider aber eben nicht knusprig gefroren, jedoch auch nicht matschig... Insgesamt so zwischen 5 und 2 Fahrern, die mehr oder weniger sicher durch die Trails gepflügt sind


----------



## LasseCreutz (30. Dezember 2016)

Hey, wäre irgendjemand daran interessiert die Earlybirdsession vom 1.1. auf den 31.12. zu verlegen? Ich hätte riesig Lust morgen früh eine kurze, knackige Runde zufahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2016)

Leider verhindert, aber @guitarman-3000 könnte interssiert sein.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2016)

Morgen geht leider nicht


----------



## mzonq (30. Dezember 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Morgen geht leider nicht



Das muss ich im Kalender rot anstreichen! !


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Das muss ich im Kalender rot anstreichen! !


Wieso? Bin halt Rennrad fahren


----------



## mzonq (30. Dezember 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wieso? Bin halt Rennrad fahren


Wenn du so weitermachst geh' ich mit dir nimmer biken.....will mich ja nicht blamieren.


----------



## TheGoOn (1. Januar 2017)

Moin und frohes neues!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Januar 2017)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Moin und frohes neues!




Auch so! Hier gerade leider familiär und verletzungsbedingt etwas mau.

2016 war aber insgesamt für die Early Birds ziemlich aktiv, da wir auch bei schlechtem Wetter und niedrigen Temperaturen fast immer mindestens zu dritt waren und oft auch zu siebt. Daran war zu Anfang der Early Birds nicht zu denken. Da bestanden die Early Birds über Monate hinweg nur aus einem harten Kern von zwei Bikern. Hinzu kamen nur vereinzelt Mitfahrer.

Jetzt sind wir ein harter Kern von ca. 4-5 Leuten und einigen regelmäßigen Mitfahrern, so dass sich eigentlich immer eine schöne und vor allem auch schön gemischte Gruppe zusammenfindet.  

Hoffnung auf noch mehr Bike-Aktivitäten in Stuttgart macht übrigens auch dieser Facebook Beitrag zum DAV Schwaben:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1129303743857934:0


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Januar 2017)

Von mir auch ein gutes neues Jahr für Euch alle!


----------



## El_Huette (5. Januar 2017)

Ja, auch von mir ein gutes Neues. Aufdass die Early Birds dieses Jahr wieder zahlreiche herumflatter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Januar 2017)

Zum Thema flattern: nachdem ich die Tage öfters mal die flatter gemacht habe würde ich gerne am Sonntag etwas üben 
Hab ein Date um 2, aber bis dahin können wir schön im frisch gefallenen Schnee spielen. Evtl. auch Richtung Fellbach zum Dirtpark...?!


----------



## El_Huette (6. Januar 2017)

Ich will mit. Wenn nix passiert, bin ich So am Start.


----------



## orudne (6. Januar 2017)

Bin anderweitig beschäftigt!
;-)


----------



## mzonq (7. Januar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Zum Thema flattern: nachdem ich die Tage öfters mal die flatter gemacht habe würde ich gerne am Sonntag etwas üben
> Hab ein Date um 2, aber bis dahin können wir schön im frisch gefallenen Schnee spielen. Evtl. auch Richtung Fellbach zum Dirtpark...?!Anhang anzeigen 561846



Was ist denn das schon wieder für ein Fahrrad?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Januar 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Was ist denn das schon wieder für ein Fahrrad?




Steht doch drauf


----------



## mzonq (7. Januar 2017)

Schon klar...ich wusste nur nicht, dass sich deine Sammlung schon wieder vergrößert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> ...deine Sammlung schon wieder vergrößert hat



Die wächst nicht, sie atmet.


----------



## mzonq (7. Januar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die wächst nicht, sie atmet.



Ich bekomme immer nur die Atemholphase mit.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer nur die Atemholphase mit.



Tja, ich habe schon Räder kommen und gehen gesehen.

Viel wichtiger: fährt morgen jemand bei dem Prachtwetter? Kann leider nicht. Fahrt für mich mit!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Januar 2017)

Ich


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Januar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!
> 
> Wir haben neue Freunde im Wald.
> 
> ...


----------



## Watzefug (7. Januar 2017)

Ich kann leider morgen nicht!


----------



## LasseCreutz (7. Januar 2017)

Bin morgen wahrscheinlich dabei  Den Dirtpark kenn ich glaube ich noch nicht...


----------



## mzonq (7. Januar 2017)

Kommt ihr denn überhaupt Ri Fellbach?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Januar 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Kommt ihr denn überhaupt Ri Fellbach?


Würde ich schon durchziehen! Kommst dazu?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Januar 2017)

Sehr fein war das heute!
Endlich haben die Earlybirds fliegen gelernt :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (8. Januar 2017)

Ja, das war schon sehr geil heute. Hier noch meine Bildbeiträge...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. Januar 2017)

RESPEKT wers selber macht!

Und dann noch mit Style


----------



## fastclimber (9. Januar 2017)

Oh shit, ich dacht immer ich fahr bei euch mal mit, wenn Frau Sonntagsdienst hat, aber das ist mir dann doch zu wild. Bei mir sind die Knochen schon ein wenig brüchiger


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Januar 2017)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Oh shit, ich dacht immer ich fahr bei euch mal mit, wenn Frau Sonntagsdienst hat, aber das ist mir dann doch zu wild. Bei mir sind die Knochen schon ein wenig brüchiger



Du bist herzlich willkommen! So geh'n wir ja nicht jeden Sonntag ab


----------



## fastclimber (9. Januar 2017)

Also gut, du machst mir Mut, dann fahr ich mit wenns ein bissel wärmer ist. Muss erst mit dem neuen Fully ein bissel üben, sonst wirds peinlich. Ich komm aus der Ecke Ditzingen/Weilimdorf, da hab ich ein bissel Anfahrt nach Degerloch. Aber zum Biken muss ich eh ein Stück mit dem Auto fahrn, das Strohgäu ist eher flach bis sehr flach und so ziemlich waldfrei. Ausser die Ecke beim Schloss Solitude. Da ist aber an schönen Tagen ziemliche Kinderwagen- und Spazierggängerrally


----------



## mzonq (10. Januar 2017)

Das tolle ist ja....wir brauchen zum Fliegen keinen Dirtpark....wir können das auch ohne Fremdhilfe.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Januar 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Das tolle ist ja....wir brauchen zum Fliegen keinen Dirtpark....wir können das auch ohne Fremdhilfe.


Ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## fastclimber (10. Januar 2017)

Haha, ich kann auch toll (hin)fliegen


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2017)

Nächster Termin Sonntag 15. Januar, 8.00 Uhr ab Degerloch

Mit Neuschnee und Temperaturen stabil unter 0°C bis mittags sollten eigentlich ideale Bedingungen herrschen:




Hoffen wir, dass vom Samstag nicht zu viel SchneematschEis-Krusten und -Rinnen zurückbleiben. Das könnte unterm Schnee fies werden. 


Das Kleingedruckte für Neugierige und Neulinge:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (14. Januar 2017)

Am Start


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Januar 2017)

Auch!


----------



## LasseCreutz (14. Januar 2017)

Moi aussi


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Januar 2017)

So, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder ein _normaler _Early Bird Sonntag. 
Kompakte Tour zu acht mit nur wenig Eis unterm Neuschnee.
Bei mir standen 25km und 680hm auf der Uhr.

  
(sorry, mtb-news.de scheint die Upload-Bildqualität im Vergleich zu früher deutlich runterzuregeln, 
die Bilder sind eigentlich in Ordnung, davon kommt leider nicht viel an :-/ )


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2017)

Unter dem Motto "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Frost" findet der
nächste Termin am Sonntag den 22. Januar, um 8.00 Uhr ab Degerloch 
statt. 

 


Das Kleingedruckte für Neugierige und Neulinge:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2017)

Am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2017)

Übrigens: wir werden einen Temperaturbereich von -10°C bis um die 0°C durchfahren.
Und nein, ich weiß auch noch nicht genau, wie ich mich dafür anziehen soll. 




Und ich bin mir auch gar nicht so sicher, ob es andersherum einfacher wäre.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und nein, ich weiß auch noch nicht genau, wie ich mich dafür anziehen soll.



Das kleine schwarze???


----------



## jonasrueger (20. Januar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Das kleine schwarze???


Auch eine nette Wortwahl für deine Fahrradwahl. Das mit dem hochhackigen Stahlfederdämpfer so gut zusammen passt...?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2017)

Das Kleine Schwarze und High Heels passen super! Wenn Frau es (er)tragen kann...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Januar 2017)

Nachdem die Garderobe nun bestimmt ist: wer kommt denn???


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2017)

Dabei! Alle anderen kalte Füße?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Januar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dabei! Alle anderen kalte Füße?


Dagegen helfen Gefrierbeutel


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2017)

nur zu zweit? so wie früher? auch gut! 
können wir mehr Quatsch machen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Januar 2017)

Mr. @theWatzman wollte doch Sonntag am Start sein?!? Die Langlaufverhältnisse sowie die Kneipennachtlänge könnten auch Mr. @orudne beflügeln, uns beizuwohnen. Mr. @Mucklark wollte auch im Wald fahren statt auf der Bahn. Mr. @Watzefug hat zumindest mal ne Dropperpost am Start. Mr. @TheGoOn friert,- aber das könnten wir ändern! Mr. @mzonq sollte dringend sein FFWD forwarden! Tja... Spreu und Weizen....

Ansonsten machen wir halt eine BMXTB Hardtail- TechnikTrailRunde mit dem besten der Stuttgarter Schneetrails


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Januar 2017)

Sollte uns morgen langweilig sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (21. Januar 2017)

Mehr als Langlaufen und Rad-auf-der-Rolle-fahren ist bei mir gerade nicht drin.  :-/

Aber es könnte auch schlimmer sein.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Januar 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Mehr als Langlaufen und Rad-auf-der-Rolle-fahren ist bei mir gerade nicht drin.  :-/
> 
> Aber es könnte auch schlimmer sein.


Dann komm doch wenigstens für ein Paar Meter mit,- ist so schön grD draußen!


----------



## orudne (21. Januar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dann komm doch wenigstens für ein Paar Meter mit,- ist so schön grD draußen!



Ich könnte die Rolle ans Fenster stellen und Winken, wenn ihr vorbei fahrt ;-)


----------



## theWatzman (21. Januar 2017)

Bin am start.....!!!!


----------



## El_Huette (22. Januar 2017)

Also bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich morgen (auch ganz früh) mal die "Home-Ost-Trails" abchecken will. Bisschen genauer die Lines anschauen und meiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen. Falls ihr also im Osten vorbeischneien solltet (20 Mark in die Wortspielkasse *katsching*), dann treffen wir uns ja vielleicht ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Januar 2017)

Sehr feine, knackig kalte bis angenehm sonnige Runde heute. Zu dritt gestartet, Bruder Kaltfuß nach der Seebefahrung nach Hause entlassen und mit viel positiver Resonanz nach 5einhalb Stunden und um die 45km wieder im Warmen gelandet. 
Fazit:
- Es gibt nur unpassende Kleidung! 
- Auf See ist es auch schön... 
- Auf Schnee dafür anstrengend 
- Bärte sind gut bei Frost! 
- Ersatz- Winterhandschuhe auch...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Januar 2017)

Übrigens:


----------



## orudne (22. Januar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sehr feine, knackig kalte bis angenehm sonnige Runde heute. Zu dritt gestartet, Bruder Kaltfuß nach der Seebefahrung nach Hause entlassen und mit viel positiver Resonanz nach 5einhalb Stunden und um die 45km wieder im Warmen gelandet.
> Fazit:
> - Es gibt nur unpassende Kleidung!
> - Auf See ist es auch schön...
> ...



Ich sag doch:
Goggles sind cool!
;-)


----------



## orudne (22. Januar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sehr feine, knackig kalte bis angenehm sonnige Runde heute. Zu dritt gestartet, Bruder Kaltfuß nach der Seebefahrung nach Hause entlassen und mit viel positiver Resonanz nach 5einhalb Stunden und um die 45km wieder im Warmen gelandet.
> Fazit:
> - Es gibt nur unpassende Kleidung!
> - Auf See ist es auch schön...
> ...



Bruder Kaltfuß hatte wahrscheinlich wieder seine Ballerinas an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Januar 2017)

Nur die harttten....





Da hatten wir noch etwa -8 Grad. Und waren schon ne Stunde unterwegs...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2017)

Ja, war frostig-fantastique heute! 

Auch wenn mir am Anfang die tiefen Temperaturen wie Nägel durch die Lüftungsöffnungen auf die Stirn gestochen haben.
Also ja: es war schon auch hart und richtig kalt, aber eben auch wunderschön und letztlich einfach grandios! 



orudne schrieb:


> Bruder Kaltfuß hatte wahrscheinlich wieder seine Ballerinas an ;-)



Wie oben zu sehen, hat Bruder Kaltfuss zwar dankenswerterweise diesmal seine Ballerinas zu Hause gelassen, aber dafür eine Kältebrücke eingebaut...  

@orudne: auf dem Bärensee wurde u.a. auch Langlauf geskatet.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Januar 2017)

Noch ein Bildernachtrag, weil es ja nicht nur kalt war und Schnee lag, sondern auch early Morgensonne gab:


 

Denn: der frühe Vogel fängt auch die ersten Sonnenstrahlen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Januar 2017)

Ich melde mich für morgen Früh pro Forma ab. Muss mal ausschlafen!


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2017)

ich auch, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen

Schaut so aus, als ob die Early Birds diesen Sonntag ausfallen. Schade eigentlich bei den perfekten Bedingungen.


----------



## flomo1 (3. Februar 2017)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand? Würd evtl. mal wieder vorbeischauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Februar 2017)

Ich bin am Wochenende leider nicht da


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Februar 2017)

eher nein und wenn dann Schotter


----------



## Axl_S (4. Februar 2017)

bin ein bisschen angeschlagen, leider nicht dabei


----------



## theWatzman (4. Februar 2017)

Grippe....leider raus.....


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Februar 2017)

Heute 1,8km und 12hm in 3h zu dritt.
 

Muss auch mal sein, denn:
die Wegpflege-Fee gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Februar 2017)

Thx to the trailfairies


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2017)

Nächstes Treffen morgen 12. Februar zur üblichen Zeit am üblichen Ort:
- Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr 
- Treffpunkt Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch 
  (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
- eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
- 30-40km, +/- 800hm, ca. 3-4h (kann weniger, muss nicht viel mehr sein)

Das Kleingedruckte für Neue und Neugierige:


> Warum so früh?
> Manche finden es einfach familien-verträglicher am WOE morgens früh zu fahren, um dann nach dem Biken noch was vom Rest des Tages mit der Familie zu haben. Zudem sind um die Uhrzeit die Trails einigermaßen leer.
> 
> Zum Thema Anspruch an Kondition und Fahrtechnik:
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2017)

Am Start!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2017)

Achtung, Werbezitat:

Mr. @theWatzman wollte doch Sonntag am Start sein?!? Die Langlaufverhältnisse sowie die Kneipennachtlänge könnten auch Mr. @orudne beflügeln, uns beizuwohnen. Mr. @Mucklark wollte auch im Wald fahren statt auf der Bahn. Mr. @Watzefug hat zumindest mal ne Dropperpost am Start. Mr. @TheGoOn friert,- aber das könnten wir ändern! Mr. @mzonq sollte dringend sein FFWD forwarden! Tja... Spreu und Weizen....

Ansonsten machen wir halt eine TechnikTrailRunde mit dem besten der Stuttgarter Trails 

Und denkt dran- alles andere als "ich bin dabei" sind Ausreden!


----------



## orudne (11. Februar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Und denkt dran- alles andere als "ich bin dabei" sind Ausreden!



Bin leider trotzdem (noch) nicht am Start :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (11. Februar 2017)

Ich peil mal den nächsten Sonntag an und dreh dieses WE erstmal ne kleine Reha-Runde.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Bin leider trotzdem (noch) nicht am Start :-/


Offizielle Käpt'n- Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt


----------



## GG71 (11. Februar 2017)

Moin, darf man bei Euch auch mit der E-MTB mitfahren oder sind bei Euch auch militante "Wir sind die Volksfront von Judäa! Der Populäre Front sitzt da drüben." E-Bike-Hasser unterwegs? Dann fahre ich am Sonntag lieber alleine...


----------



## theWatzman (11. Februar 2017)

Spalter wird sind die Judäische Volksfront......außerdem Sie wars........
bist in Gesellschaft wir haben noch ein einen Hipster mit E-Bike bei uns am Mitfahren....... ;-)



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Mr. @theWatzman wollte doch Sonntag am Start sein?!?



Bin für Sonntag raus Frau hat Ihr WE daher pass ich auf die Kinder auf euch viel spass...hoffe das ich nächsten Sonntag wieder dabei sein kann......


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Moin, darf man bei Euch auch mit der E-MTB mitfahren...



Es kommt nicht darauf an, was Du fährst, sondern wie Du fährst. Wenn das Kleingedruckte passt, ist das ein guter Anfang. Den Rest sehen wir dann morgen.


----------



## Nuc89 (11. Februar 2017)

Mein E-Bike bleibt aber morgen leider daheim. Der Sonntag gehört der Frau. 
Da ich heute ja den ganzen Tag weg war. 
Sie braucht auch ihre Pflege.


----------



## Nuc89 (11. Februar 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Hipster mit E-Bike bei uns am Mitfahren....... ;-)


Besonderns Hipster nein nein nein.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2017)

Fast vergessen und auch nur ganz kurz:
gestern nette Runde zu viert mit 40km und 700hm.

Spalter waren keine dabei und bei “Hipster” weiß ich immer nicht genau,
wer oder was das eigentlich sein soll.


----------



## GG71 (13. Februar 2017)

Wikipedia - Symbolbild eines Hipsters:



Na dann lieber E-MTB ;-)
(Meine Kritik gilt dem Bonanzarad, nicht der junge Dame ;-))

@Hockdrik : Vielen Dank für die schöne Runde, mir hat es - trotz brutalfrüh Aufstehen zu müssen - Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich keine allzu große Spaßbremse war und bei Gelegenheit wieder dabei sein darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (13. Februar 2017)

Hipster haben meist einen Dschihad-Bart (Vollbart), trinken Craft Beer, haben ein Fixie im Keller stehen, sind fasziniert von Holzspielzeug und Mensch-Ärgere-Dich-Nicht, tragen Röhrenhosen und gegebenfalls Hosenträger. Und diese bunten Socken die das Schienbein von den bösen Flatpedals beschützen sollen.
Leider begegnen einem Hipsterweibchen wie die Dame da oben auf dem Trail eher weniger.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Hipster haben...



Bart, Beer, unbenutztes Fahrrad im Keller, Holz, Spielzeug, Hosenträger, bunte Socken...
...vielleicht noch einen nischigen Musikgeschmack?

*die kenne ich! *

Die waren gestern zu viert unterwegs.
Nur dass es in dem Besen kein Beer gab.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Wikipedia - Symbolbild eines Hipsters:...



die Socken würden einwandfrei zu meinem Hardtail passen, wenn ich dazu das neon-blaue American Apparel T-Shirt trage


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Februar 2017)

...hab kein unbenutztes Rad im Keller!

Sonntag anybody? Hab was größres vor


----------



## theWatzman (14. Februar 2017)

Sonntag ja aber nix Größeres........muss um 12:30 wieder daheim sein oder ich fahr mit und klink mich dann aus.....


----------



## mzonq (14. Februar 2017)

[QUOTE="Hockdrik, post: 14359192, member: 235774"

*....*
Die waren gestern zu viert unterwegs.
Nur dass es in dem Besen kein Beer gab.

[/QUOTE]

Ohhh. Besen! Wenn ich mal wieder nicht krank bin will ich da auch mal mit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder nicht krank bin will ich da auch mal mit!!



Hm, erfüllst Du denn auch die Bedingungen? 
Du weiß schon: Bart, Beer, unbenutztes Fahrrad im Keller, Holz, Spielzeug, Hosenträger, bunte Socken, nischigen Musikgeschmack?


----------



## GG71 (16. Februar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sonntag anybody? Hab was größres vor


Was genau darf man sich unter "was größres vor" vorstellen? *grübel*

BTW: Hat mein Opa früher noch "was größres vor" gehabt, dann hat er ein Kreuzworträtselheft mitgenommen, heute gibt's WLAN und Smartphones ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Was genau darf man sich unter "was größres vor" vorstellen? *


Dreistellige Kilometerzahl, mindestens ein Satz Reifen verschlissen... Oder so....


----------



## theWatzman (17. Februar 2017)

Aaahhhh Ok....und ich dachte schon Du wolltest einen mittleren AplenX am Sonntag fahren.....dann bin ich ja beruhigt......


----------



## El_Huette (17. Februar 2017)

Bei mir könnte Sonntag doch klappen...evtl. dann auch mit früher die Biege machen. We will zee.


----------



## Watzefug (18. Februar 2017)

Ich wäre morgen auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Myan_st (18. Februar 2017)

Mein Akku ist auch voll  komme auch


----------



## Nuc89 (18. Februar 2017)

Also ich bin auch dabei. Kann aber auch passieren das ich mich etwas eher ausklink.  
Aber das muss ich mal noch schauen.


----------



## Axl_S (18. Februar 2017)

Ich roll auch an, werde mich aber eine Stunde verspäten


----------



## theWatzman (18. Februar 2017)

Am Start......geniese aber Ausschlafen und verspäte mich wahrscheinlich um 1h.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (18. Februar 2017)

Wird ja eine große Runde 
Bin auch am Start!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Februar 2017)

Also, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Start ist ganz normal um 8! Wer später kommt kennt den Treffpunkt!  Bitte vermeidet doch so irreführende Angaben! 
Gut n8


----------



## Axl_S (18. Februar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Also, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Start ist ganz normal um 8! Wer später kommt kennt den Treffpunkt!  Bitte vermeidet doch so irreführende Angaben!
> Gut n8


Sorry, ist die Euphorie.


----------



## El_Huette (19. Februar 2017)

Um unnötige Warterei zu vermeiden hier mal die Ansage, dass ich nicht 8:00 am Start sein werde. Wahrscheinlich dann aber beim Alternativtreff.


----------



## stengele (19. Februar 2017)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei (sofern ich euch rechtzeitig finde).


----------



## stengele (19. Februar 2017)

Danke an die Jungs fürs guiden. War wieder eine schöne Tour.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Februar 2017)

Top Runde heute! Teilweise dreizehn Bikes, Temperaturen im zweistelligen Bereich, best of Stuggi Trails... Insgesamt hatte ich knapp 68km mit 1640hm auf der Uhr.
Auch die Begegnungen im Wald waren allesamt cool! Teils etwas schräge Kommentare zur Drei- Meter- Regel, viele Biker gesehen... Einfach schön! 
Gute Besserung allen Abfliegern, hoffe, außer Materialschaden ist nix hängen geblieben! 
Bilder folgen bestimmt


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2017)

Hey, ich bin heute kaum zum Fotografieren gekommen, auch weil Ihr immer wieder so schnell weg wart.


----------



## theWatzman (19. Februar 2017)

Sau schöne Runde.....Danke fürs Guiden........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Februar 2017)

Danke fürs mitkommen


----------



## Nuc89 (19. Februar 2017)

Auch von mir noch mal ein Lob an den Guide. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## GG71 (19. Februar 2017)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch mal ein Lob an den Guide. Hat Spaß gemacht.


Bist Du mit 1 Akku hingekommen oder hast Du die zweite auch gebraucht?
Bei 68km und 1640Hm muss ich rADAC rufen


----------



## Myan_st (20. Februar 2017)

Ich fand es auch super Danke. 
Ein Akku... nicht wirklich


----------



## Nuc89 (20. Februar 2017)

Also bei mir standen glaub 50km auf der Uhr.  Ich wäre glaub knapp hin gekommen.  
Habe ja auch noch etwas Lift gespielt.  Das zieht gut rein.


----------



## mzonq (20. Februar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ..... knapp 68km mit 1640hm auf der Uhr.
> .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (20. Februar 2017)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Habe ja auch noch etwas Lift gespielt.  Das zieht gut rein.


Jetzt sag' bloß, Du hast die Anderen den Hang hoch geschleppt? :-O


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag' bloß, Du hast die Anderen den Hang hoch geschleppt? :-O


Nein, die ollen Muskelkraftfanatiker waren auf Grund mangelnden Gewichts bergab zu langsam!


----------



## GG71 (21. Februar 2017)

Nun ich halte jetzt mal Ausschau nach einem neuwertigen gebrauchten 2-Akku, damit ich bei Euch mitfahren kann.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Nun ich halte jetzt mal Ausschau nach einem neuwertigen gebrauchten 2-Akku, damit ich bei Euch mitfahren kann.


Brauchst Du aber eigentlich nicht. Komm einfach öfters mit, der Rest ergibt sich


----------



## GG71 (21. Februar 2017)

Frag' mal @Nuc89, wie es ist mit so ein E-Bock ohne E nach Hause radeln müssen. Gar nicht lustig :-(


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Frag' mal @Nuc89, wie es ist mit so ein E-Bock ohne E nach Hause radeln müssen. Gar nicht lustig :-(



Deshalb rechtzeitig auf rein muskelbetriebenes Bike umrüsten und bis dahin das Pedelec als gutes, sanftes Trainingsgerät nutzen, dass vor Übertraining schützt, aber sich letztlich selbst überflüssig macht. 

Aus Interesse: mit wie viel Unterstützung fahrt Ihr so?
Man könnte doch auch die Unterstützung langsam runterschrauben und damit die Reichweite des Akkus erhöhen, oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2017)

Was mich übrigens umtreibt:
wenn wir hier ständig über Pedelecs schreiben, kommen dann noch mehr? 
Ich mein, das klappt ja bisher ganz gut in so einem gemischten Feld. Vor allem wenn die Pedelecer so viel Sozial-Kompetenz wie bisher beweisen und einem nicht ständig einen Meter vorweg fahren, wenn man sich zum Beispiel gerade mit letzter Puste am Berg unterhält und wenn sie auch sonst ihre eMuskeln nicht ganz so offensichtlich spielen lassen. 

Wie gesagt: das funktioniert bisher super! 

Aber wenn wir irgendwann mal morgens dastehen und ich der einzige mit reiner Muskelkraft bin, könnte das schon etwas... wie soll ich sagen... einseitig sein.


----------



## El_Huette (21. Februar 2017)

Andererseits solltest du den Trainingseffekt bei solch einem Verhältnis nicht außer Acht lassen


----------



## Nuc89 (21. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag' bloß, Du hast die Anderen den Hang hoch geschleppt? :-O



Ja ich habe Berg auf etwas E Unterstützung an andere abgegeben.
Also ganz ohne Unterstützung Heim zu müssen ist schon hart auf der Ebene alles gut aber am Berg oh oh.

Zum Thema was Hockdrik angeschnitten hat.
Für 45km reicht auf jeden Fall ein Akku aus.
Ich fahre in der Gruppe zu 80% mit Eco also der kleinsten Stufe. Am Berg wenn die Übersetzung zu groß ist und das Tempo zu niedrig ist ,weil man eben nicht davon ziehen möchte. Fahre ich mit einer Stufe mehr.

Zu der Sache das vielleicht zu viele E- Biker kommen. Man muss den schweren Hobel im Trail Berg ab auch bewegen können dazu gehört schon etwas Fahrtechnik dazu.
Glaub das hindert schon ein paar Leute.

Ich muss sagen der Trainingseffekt vom E Bike sollte nicht unterschätzt werde.
Im MTB Magazin war dazu mal ein schöner Vergleich das dieser sehr ähnlich ist.


----------



## Nuc89 (21. Februar 2017)

Im Sommer wird ja auch noch oft der Downhiller bewegt.  Was doch sehr gut die Oberschenkel und den Oberkörper trainiert.  
Und ich habe durch das E Bike auch wieder richtig Bock auf ein leichtes Bike bekommen. 
Was dieses Jahr auf jeden fall auch in Betrieb geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (21. Februar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Deshalb rechtzeitig auf rein muskelbetriebenes Bike umrüsten und bis dahin das Pedelec als gutes, sanftes Trainingsgerät nutzen, dass vor Übertraining schützt, aber sich letztlich selbst überflüssig macht.


Ich bin doch erst im Oktober umgestiegen, meine 20+ Jahre alte Fully gg. E-MTB getauscht, es ist keine Kohle mehr da für +1 Bike.
Geplant war "MTB mit E-Unterstützung" - also E nur zu nehmen, wenn ich gerade Unterstützung brauche\will.
Macht mir nicht unbedingt immer Spaß, wenn man sich so plagen muss ;-)

Bin bei der Probefahrt gar nicht erst auf die Idee gekommen mal länger ohne E mit dem Bock zu fahren,
habe es als selbstverständlich angenommen, dass es sich dann ganz normal,
wie ein MTB mit Übergewicht (meine Univega ist auch kein Leichtgewicht) verhält.
Wie es dann wirklich ist, so ein Bosch CX mal nur mit Muskelkraft den Hang hoch zu trampeln, darfst Du next time gerne selbst erfahren, dazu schreibe hier nichts mehr. [1] ;-)



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: mit wie viel Unterstützung fahrt Ihr so? Man könnte doch auch die Unterstützung langsam runterschrauben und damit die Reichweite des Akkus erhöhen, oder?


Unterschiedlich, es gibt AUS->ECO->TOUR->SPORT->TURBO. Ich versuche so viel wie möglich im ECO zu bleiben, da ist die max. Unterstützung auf ca. 30W begrenzt. So ist es aber kein Vorteil ggü. ein MTB mit -10kg und weniger Rollwiederstand.
Ab TOUR bekommt man deutlich mehr Hilfe (bis ca. 100W) beim Beschleunigen oder den Hang hoch - aber immer in Abhängigkeit zur selbst aufgebrachte Leistung. Erst in SPORT und TURBO Stufe bekommt man die volle Unterstützung (bis 250W), auch mit weniger Selbst-Einsatz, wobei TURBO direkter einsetzt (gut beim Losfahren am Hang oder um tricky Sachen zu fahren oder um die Kette zu sprengen).

Ciao: GG ;-)

[1] Manche Experten im Netz behaupten nämlich, man würde Spinnen und hätte keine Ahnung, wie sich ein MTB (ohne E) fährt, wenn man selbst vom Widerstand im Getriebe\Motor schreibt.


----------



## stengele (21. Februar 2017)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand Bilder von der Tour?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Februar 2017)

stengele schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand Bilder von der Tour?



@TheGoOn müsste noch welche haben. Bearbeitungsstatus ungewiss


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Februar 2017)

Bei herrlichem Wetter und besten Bodenbedingungen könnten wir morgen Akkukapazitäten mit Wadenreichweite kombinierend vergleichen. Versuchskaninchen vor...!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2017)

dabeidabei!


----------



## BeBue (25. Februar 2017)

In welche Richtung geht's morgen?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2017)

noch keine Präferenz, können wir morgen auch spontan entscheiden, ich habe morgen normal Zeit, 12h zurück wäre gut, also eher kein allzu großes Kilometer-Massaker für mich

der Osten ist wohl gerade noch mitten in der Holzernte


----------



## Watzefug (25. Februar 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## theWatzman (25. Februar 2017)

Dabeiiiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (25. Februar 2017)

Leider nicht am Start. Sche... Rippenprellung


----------



## Nuc89 (25. Februar 2017)

Kleine Bike Wartung fertig. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Februar 2017)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.



Super, dann kommen wir ja auch alle Berge hoch 

Bis morgen,- freu mich!


----------



## GG71 (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich muss morgen passen, habe um 11h schon ein Termin. Aaaaber:  +1 Akku Dilemma abgehakt ;-) 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen, vielleicht trifft man sich irgendwo.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2017)

Äh... 42km, 930hm zu fünft. 
Bilder kommen von den anderen.
Oder nicht.


----------



## GG71 (26. Februar 2017)

Bei uns stand Sightseeing Stuttgart und Learning by Doing aufm Programm.
Als frisch gebackener Zweitakku-Besitzer sollte man unbedingt lernen, dass es nicht ausreicht die ganze Zeit +3kg Futter für E-Antrieb mitzuschleppen, das Mitführen von +30g Schlüssel für Akkutausch ist ebenfalls esentiell.
Als einprägsame und effektive Lernmethode bietet sich an, nach 40km Rundfahrt über Birkenkopf-Bismarktum-Rosentseinpark-Grabkapelle von Hedelfingen aus über Weinberge nach Fraunenkopf in Richtung Fernsehturm aufzubrechen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2017)

Morgen Früh sollten wir unbedingt starten! Ist gerade unbeschreiblich geil zu fahren! Vielleicht Amitrail, wenns allen zeitlich langt?


----------



## theWatzman (4. März 2017)

Dabei.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2017)

Kurz/ kurz?!


----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2017)

Dabeieiei


----------



## Axl_S (4. März 2017)

Pausiere leider nochmal


----------



## Watzefug (4. März 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## GG71 (4. März 2017)

Habe bist jetzt geschraubt, nu ist der Hobel aber Fahrbereit und würde mich gerne morgen ebenfalls anschließen.
U6 wird um 8:01 in Degerloch sein.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Habe bist jetzt geschraubt, nu ist der Hobel aber Fahrbereit und würde mich gerne morgen ebenfalls anschließen.
> U6 wird um 8:01 in Degerloch sein.


Schlüssel nicht v vergessen


----------



## Mucklark (4. März 2017)

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei.


----------



## GG71 (4. März 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Schlüssel nicht v vergessen


So ein Schlüssel-Erlebnis braucht man nicht zweimal.
New Toy:



Ich hatte auch eine kurze Probefahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (5. März 2017)

Ich komme auch. Bis gleich.


----------



## Nuc89 (5. März 2017)

Ich bin leider nicht da.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2017)

Großartige Runde gen Süden, nur 3.5 Stunden unterwegs und auch nur 600hm auf 40km,
und eigentlich ziemlich viel Transfer dabei, ABER dazwischen halt Trail-Traum-Terror-Trance
noch 7-8 super Leute dazu und es läuft einfach


----------



## Hockdrik (9. März 2017)

So, für die Mitleser, die am Sonntag nicht so früh aus den Federn kommen oder auch mal woanders als in Stuttgart fahren wollen, bietet sich mit dem DAV Schwaben jetzt eine neue Möglichkeit für Touren in Stuttgart und darüber hinaus. Die DAV Sektion Schwaben hat nämlich seit Ende letzten Jahres eine neu gegründete MTB-Gruppe Stuttgart, die gerade ihr erstes Kurs- und Touren-Programm veröffentlicht hat.

Von Fahrtechnik-Kursen für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Frauen sowie Touren im Schwarzwald, Allgäu, Pfalz und Schweiz, aber auch hier in Stuttgart ist alles dabei. Insgesamt zwölf Termine stehen zur Auswahl.
Hier der Link zu dem Touren- und Kurs-Angebot für 2017:
http://www.alpenverein-schwaben.de/gruppen/gruppen-in-stuttgart/mountainbikegruppe/programm.html

Zum Kennenlernen gibt es jeden Dienstag bis Ostern in der Turnhalle der Waldschule (Georgiiweg, Waldau) eine Stunde Ausgleichsport für Biker und Bikerinnen. Aktuelle Infos gibt es auch immer mal wieder auf der Seite des DAV Schwaben bei Facebook.

Jeder der mitmachen und sich mit Stuttgarter Bikern vernetzen will, vielleicht sogar Interesse hat, selbst als Guide mitzuwirken oder sich insgesamt für das Biken in Stuttgart engagieren will, ist natürlich auch als Mitglied herzlich willkommen. Zur Anmeldung geht es hier.
Bitte im Kommentarfeld angeben, dass Ihr insbesondere Interesse an MTB habt, dann kommt Ihr auf den internen Verteiler.
Auch bestehende DAV Schwaben Mitglieder können sich natürlich für die MTB-Gruppe melden, dazu einfach an die Geschäftsstelle wenden.


----------



## theWatzman (11. März 2017)

Bin für morgen raus.....bin krank im Bett.......kacke.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. März 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus.....bin krank im Bett.......kacke.....


Scheibenhonig! Gute Besserung!!!

Wer ist denn am Start?


----------



## Watzefug (11. März 2017)

Ich wäre dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem FP2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2017)

Gute Besserung, Matzman!

Ich pflege mich heute zu Ende und werde morgen auch dabei sein.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. März 2017)

Bin dabei! Immer noch Treffpunkt Endhalte Zacke 8:00h?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (11. März 2017)

Ich bin leider zur Konfirmation.  
Hoffe das es nächste Woche wieder geht.


----------



## Axl_S (11. März 2017)

Ich probiers auch mal wieder.


----------



## GG71 (11. März 2017)

Ich habe heute leider Schaltwerk und Schaltauge verbogen und muss absagen. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. März 2017)

Hi Leute! Ich bin leider doch raus! Bin noch am Schaffen und werde morgen früh noch in den Federn liegen. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## AnReli (12. März 2017)

MoinMoin!
Bin erst um 8:10 da


----------



## Advii (12. März 2017)

Auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. März 2017)

Schöne Tour war das, sogar mit Abschlusseis inner Sonne 
Daten hab ich 47/ 1100 und meine Bilder sind sch %**e geworden


----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2017)

Die Runde vom Treffpunkt und wieder zurück war heute nur 33km lang, aber dafür immerhin fast 1.000hm hoch.
Das kommt davon, wenn man die Runden so klein/klein nah an Stuttgart fährt: Höhenmeter en masse. 
Wichtiger: großartiges Wetter, Frühling voll am erwachen dran und sieben early Rider am Start!

Meine Bilder sind was geworden, also zumindest kann man darauf etwas erkennen:
     

(ich versuche alle Mitfahrer immer so abzubilden, dass sie nicht direkt erkannt werden können - falls jemand so oder so nicht abgebildet werden möchte, reicht ein kurzer Hinweis per PM und ich lösche gerne die entsprechenden Bilder)


----------



## theWatzman (17. März 2017)

Bin diesen und nächsten So raus danach hoffentlich wieder dabei....!!!!


----------



## Watzefug (18. März 2017)

Ich bin die nächsten 3 Sonntage leider auch raus: dieses Wochenende Hamburg und die nächsten 2 Skifahren...


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2017)

Sollte ich morgen früh meine Hände schließen und einen Lenker halten können, bin ich am Start. 
Aber eher für eine kurze Runde.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. März 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sollte ich morgen früh meine Hände schließen und einen Lenker halten können, bin ich am Start.
> Aber eher für eine kurze Runde.


Auch...


----------



## Axl_S (18. März 2017)

Kurz find ich gut. Muss ich aber spontan entscheiden, mal sehen wie die Nacht so verläuft. Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde, nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## GG71 (18. März 2017)

Ich komme mit der U6 um 8:01h


----------



## Axl_S (19. März 2017)

Bin kurz am Start


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2017)

auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2017)

Kurze 25km/600hm-Runde zu viert mit Pesto, Steinfeld und Kaffee. 

Pesto

 
Steinfeld
 
Kaffee


----------



## olli2p (23. März 2017)

Moin Männer,

ich bin der neue hier... bzw. in Stuttgart.
Möchte mich Euch am Sonntag gerne anschließen und die Stuttgarter Trails kennenlernen.

Wo genau startet Ihr kommenden Sonntag?

Sportliche Grüße,
Olli


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2017)

Ich bin für kommenden Sonntag raus. Muss die Trails im Pfälzer Wald auskundschaften


----------



## theWatzman (23. März 2017)

Bin noch immer raus ab übernächster Woche wahrscheinlich wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hockdrik (23. März 2017)

Ich bin dabei! Bitte darauf achten, dass wir von Samstag auf Sonntag Zeitumstellung haben und die Uhren *eine Stunde vor* gestellt werden. D.h. die 8.00 Uhr fühlen sich noch eine Stunde früher an als sonst. 




olli2p schrieb:


> Wo genau startet Ihr kommenden Sonntag?


- ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")

Zu dem _wie wann wo_ steht ansonsten auch immer alles im ersten Beitrag und ich versuche es dort auch aktuell zu halten:



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuc89 (23. März 2017)

Ich bin leider nicht in Stuttgart.


----------



## Axl_S (23. März 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> D.h. die 8.00 Uhr fühlen sich noch eine Stunde früher an als sonst.


da freut sich aber der @Hockdrik 

Ich hatte dich eigentlich auch in die Pfalz verortet und gedacht ich könnte ausschlafen, aber dann wird halt am Sonntagfrüh geradelt. Auch gut.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2017)

Noch mal zur Erinnerung:
- heute Nacht werden die Uhren *vor*gestellt
- d.h. Treffen ist morgen wie immer um 8.00 Uhr, aber das fühlt sich halt wie 7.00 Uhr an  






Hoffe, das verwirrt nicht zusätzlich.


----------



## Advii (25. März 2017)

Bin dabei falls ich um die Uhr mich nicht zu sehr wie ein zombie fühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (25. März 2017)

Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig. Trails fahren oder in Fellbach hüpfen oder vielleicht die erste morgentliche SUP-Tour auf dem Neckar dieses Jahr...mal gucken


----------



## GG71 (25. März 2017)

Hallole,
ich werde morgen ausschlafen, bin angeschlagen und Bike funzt auch nicht 100%
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit Grip und Sonne.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2017)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig. Trails fahren oder in Fellbach hüpfen oder vielleicht die erste morgentliche SUP-Tour auf dem Neckar dieses Jahr...mal gucken



mich würde Deine Meinung zu der einen Verlängerung interessieren


----------



## El_Huette (25. März 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> mich würde Deine Meinung zu der einen Verlängerung interessieren



Eure neuen Lines interessieren mich auch schon brennend! Aufgrund von noch anderen Zwangspunkten bin ich mir aber noch nicht so schlüssig, was es morgen wird.


----------



## olli2p (26. März 2017)

bin leider raus


----------



## Axl_S (26. März 2017)

Also ich bin weiterhin dabei, brauche aber noch schnell ne Portion Koffein und Kohlehydrate. Nehme um 8h die Zacke. Sorry, verspäte mich ein paar Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. März 2017)

Seit Jahren mal wieder nur zu weit auf einer 38km, 800hm Runde. 

Heut mal nur ein Bild von unserem Treffpunkt


----------



## El_Huette (26. März 2017)

Ihr hattet ja heute Kaiserwetter! Ich habe es aus Orga-Gründen heute morgen nicht geschafft. War aber auch gut so. Nachdem ich dann nach Fellbach zum hüpfen fuhr, hat sich die Schraube in meinem Dämpfer wieder gelockert und aus der Spaß. Das wäre beim Trailsurfen frustrierend geworden.

So war ich dann halt noch ein bissel auf den Neckar "surfen" mit dem SUP. War auch schön.

Anhang anzeigen 588437 Anhang anzeigen 588439 Anhang anzeigen 588440


----------



## GG71 (26. März 2017)

Was ist ein SUP?


----------



## El_Huette (26. März 2017)

Stand Up Paddleboard...so eine Art großes Surfbrett, auf dem du stehen kannst ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen und mit dem du mithilfe eines Paddels übers Wasser gleitest  Macht mehr Spaß als es aussieht und ist sehr gut für Rücken und Rumpfmuskulatur. Also Perfekt für einen Schreibtischhengst wie mich


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. April 2017)

Sind alle Dämpfer fest geschraubt? Dann morgen Früh gen Westen, anschließend Last- Bikes testen 
Voll poetisch alda!


----------



## Axl_S (1. April 2017)

Bin morgen am Start.


----------



## theWatzman (1. April 2017)

am Start.....dabei......komm dazu......schau vorbei.......


----------



## Hockdrik (1. April 2017)

jau


----------



## orudne (1. April 2017)

Diesmal noch nicht..
aber bald wieder am Start.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. April 2017)

Schöne stadtnahe Runde zu viert. Bei mir werden es knapp 30km und unter 700hm gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. April 2017)

Wir Weiterfahrer sind bei Kaffee, Kuchen und so Kram hängen geblieben. Davor sind wir aber noch n Bissl gerollt. Insgesamt hatte ich 52/ 1200 auf der Uhr. Ohne Rückfahrt und Testride 
Und: schee wars!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. April 2017)

Ich hatte gestern übrigens reichlich "Schwund"! Eine Kettenblattschraube komplett, eine zur Hälfte, eine B- Schraube vom Schaltwerk (wie auch immer das geht...) und einen Liter Wasser aus der Trinkblase,- natürlich durch den Rucksackboden dem Wald zugeführt


----------



## Lowland_Visuals (5. April 2017)

Hallo, ich bin in der Region zu Besuch und würde nächsten Sonntag gerne mitkommen, um die Trails ein bisschen kennenzulernen. Wen von euch kann ich dann noch erwarten?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2017)

Mich leider nicht, bin unterwegs...


----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2017)

Bin dieses Wochenende leider auch verhindert. Schade, aber es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden.


----------



## olli2p (6. April 2017)

Bin am Sonntag dabei.
Ist noch n local dabei, der uns die Trails zeigt?


----------



## orudne (6. April 2017)

Ich bin leider auch noch "außer Betrieb"
:-/


----------



## Axl_S (6. April 2017)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch eher eine kleine Runde in meiner Nähe drehen.


----------



## Watzefug (6. April 2017)

Ich wäre am Sonntag dabei, bin aber in den Trails - da erst seit sechs Monaten in Stuttgart - noch nicht perfekt bewandert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (6. April 2017)

Bin raus.....


----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2017)

Der @Watzefug wird das problemlos hinkriegen, die beiden Gäste zu guiden.  
Dennoch schade, dass wir zahlenmäßig so dünn aufgestellt sind, wo wir schon mal Gäste haben.


----------



## olli2p (6. April 2017)

Super! 6 Monate sind definitiv mehr als n paar Tage.
Ich hoffe dann auch, mich vom Gast schnell zum regelmäßigen Mitfahrer zu etablieren 

Komm ich Euch denn mit nem Racefully hinterher??

Greets,
Olli


----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2017)

olli2p schrieb:


> Komm ich Euch denn mit nem Racefully hinterher??



Was weiß denn ich, wie Du mit dem Ding fährst?  

Ich kann nur berichten, dass wir in ziemlich gemischten Gruppen fahren und da gibt es Leute, die mit’nem 26er Race-Hardtail oder auch einem 29er Race-Fully bergab sehr gut mit Trail-Hardtails, Trail-Fullies und ausgewachsenen Enduros-Fullies mithalten. Die wiederum halten sich auch bergauf ganz wacker. Bis jetzt hat es meistens gepasst. 

Kommt eh nicht darauf an, was Du fährst, sondern wie Du fährst. Sollte man mal warten müssen, ist das kein Problem, solange man nicht auf den Krankenwagen wartet.


----------



## Axl_S (6. April 2017)

olli2p schrieb:


> Komm ich Euch denn mit nem Racefully hinterher??



Der limitierende Faktor ist in der Regel ja nicht das Bike.

Es sind nahezu alle Bikegattungen vertreten, vom CC-Hardtail bis zum Enduro. Der eine ist schneller oben, der andere schneller unten. Das wird schon passen.


----------



## Axl_S (6. April 2017)

@Hockdrik war schon wieder schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2017)

Axl_S schrieb:


> @Hockdrik war schon wieder schneller.



sorry!


----------



## olli2p (6. April 2017)

Herrlich 
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Nuc89 (6. April 2017)

Ich werde wenn mein Fuß so bleibt auch mit am Start sein. Bin aber auch nicht wirklich gut im guiden.


----------



## darkdan (7. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 
Bin frisch in Stuttgart und würde mich euch gerne am Sonntag anschließen. Sind Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt weiterhin aktuell?

8:00 Uhr
Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")


----------



## Hockdrik (7. April 2017)

darkdan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Bin frisch in Stuttgart und würde mich euch gerne am Sonntag anschließen.



Herzlich willkommen und herzlichen Glückwunsch - Stuttgart ist ein prima Bike-Revier!



darkdan schrieb:


> Sind Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt weiterhin aktuell?
> 
> 8:00 Uhr
> Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")



Ja, aktuell, allerdings wird die "frisch in Stuttgart"-Fraktion an diesem Sonntag ausnahmsweise in der Überzahl sein.
Aber das ist nicht tragisch, wenn Ihr drei dabei bleibt, sehen wir uns sicher mal an einem der folgenden Sonntage.


----------



## olli2p (7. April 2017)

Hi darkdan,

willkommen unter den Frischlingen und natürlich auch willkommen in S!

Greets,
Olli


----------



## schnitzeljagt (8. April 2017)

Moin zusammen....

Hier der Mic aus Leipzig....

Nach so 2 1/2 Jahren (bin Vater geworden  ) mal wieder in Stuttgart fuer 2 Monate arbeiten duerfend....

Wenn ich heute abend nach dem Spiel Bayern vs BvB nicht in gaenze dem Alkohol verfalle wuerd ich versuchen Sonntagmorgen vom Roemerkastell zum Degerloch zu radeln (eig. bin ich dann schon kaputt und Sauerstoffzeltabhaengig)...
Oder ich fahr doch mitm Auto hin und sattel das Bike ins Heck... 

Ist morgen 8 Uhr start gesetzt?
Ich muss aber auch wieder arbeiten und kann nicht bis Kaffeekuchenzeit fahren....
Natuerlich kenne ich mich -wie einige andere Kollegen hier- KEIN Stueck aus in den Kesselhausen-Gefilden...

Ach ja: Ich fahr immer noch (Oldschool) 26 Zoll NicolaiHardtail mit fetten 100mm FederWEGchen...  

Darf ich trotzdem mit? 

Beste Gruesse

Der Mic


PS: @olli2p   ...habe gesehen, Du mischt auch -wie ich- im Classic Bereich mit!?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. April 2017)

Ein bisschen klassisch sind wir alle 

Wobei ich morgen nicht kann... Schade, bei so viel Besuch!


----------



## GG71 (8. April 2017)

@schnitzeljagt Ich fahre immer mit der U6 hin, Fahrradmitnahme ist im VVS Ticket inklusive. 
Parkplatz zu finden ist auch nicht immer einfach.


----------



## olli2p (8. April 2017)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> PS: @olli2p   ...habe gesehen, Du mischt auch -wie ich- im Classic Bereich mit!?



Hi Mic,
ich bin gebürtiger Schwabe, allerdings vor kurzem erst von Magdeburg nach S gezogen.
Und ja, ich bin in den 90ern stehen geblieben...
trenne mich gerade von einigem Zeuchs.

Bis morgen, Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdan (9. April 2017)

Hi,
freue mich schon auf die Ausfahrt. War gestern unterwegs und konnte hier nicht mehr antworten.

Bis gleich


----------



## olli2p (9. April 2017)

bis gleich


----------



## schnitzeljagt (9. April 2017)

Katastrophales 4:1 gestern.....  

Einige Bier und alte Stuttgart-Freunde getroffen.

Kein aufstehen um 6:50 moeglich heute.

Sorry.

Versuche es nach Ostern nochmal.   

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## Nuc89 (9. April 2017)

Also heute war es eine gute West Tour. Der Axl_S hat uns zum Glück im Westen begleitet. Bei mir waren es 40km und 1117Hm. Auch wenn die Hm sich zwischen den Aufzeichnungen stark unterscheiden.


----------



## olli2p (9. April 2017)

für mich waren es 30km und 1000Hm.
Sehr fette Tour!

Danke fürs guiden und Danke an darkdan für den technischen Service ;-)


----------



## GG71 (14. April 2017)

Hi All, 
ist auch eine Early Osterhase Ausgabe geplant?


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2017)

Kann ich für mich mit Sicherheit erst Samstagnachmittag sagen, aber wenn dann eher kurz.


----------



## orudne (14. April 2017)

Ich bin ziemlich sicher dabei, aber sollte um 11 - 11:30 wieder in Degerloch sein.


----------



## Nuc89 (15. April 2017)

Ich wäre auch bei einer kleinen Runde dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. April 2017)

Ich entscheide morgen früh. Bitte nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## GG71 (15. April 2017)

Sorry Leute, ich bin raus für morgen.


----------



## orudne (16. April 2017)

Bin raus für morgen früh!

Der Osterhase hat sich schon früher bei uns angekündigt.

:-/


----------



## theWatzman (21. April 2017)

bin am So. raus......wäre aber für Trailpflege zu haben.... so 2h max 3h......


----------



## orudne (21. April 2017)

Der Osterhase ist nun weg (und viele seiner Schoko Genossen auch).

Ich bin Sonntag am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. April 2017)

Auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdan (22. April 2017)

Hey, ich wäre morgen echt gerne mitgefahren. 
Aber nach dem heutigen Regen wird mir der Wald zu matschig sein. Da ich das MTB ins Auto packen muss, gibt das eine Sauerei! 
1.Mai bin ich in Dortmund, also bis in 2 Wochen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. April 2017)

darkdan schrieb:


> Hey, ich wäre morgen echt gerne mitgefahren.
> Aber nach dem heutigen Regen wird mir der Wald zu matschig sein. Da ich das MTB ins Auto packen muss, gibt das eine Sauerei!
> 1.Mai bin ich in Dortmund, also bis in 2 Wochen


Ah was, das waren doch gerade mal drei Tropfen... 
Außerdem: Dreck spart Gewürze! 

Cheers!


----------



## orudne (22. April 2017)

darkdan schrieb:


> Hey, ich wäre morgen echt gerne mitgefahren.
> Aber nach dem heutigen Regen wird mir der Wald zu matschig sein. Da ich das MTB ins Auto packen muss, gibt das eine Sauerei!
> 1.Mai bin ich in Dortmund, also bis in 2 Wochen



Sieben Gramm Dreck braucht der Mensch am Tag (hat zumindest mein Opa immer gesagt)

Morgen gibts die Wochendosis!
;-)


----------



## Axl_S (22. April 2017)

Dreck is voll geil, aber ich schaffs morgen früh leider nicht.


----------



## Nuc89 (23. April 2017)

Ich hab zwar das Bikepark We verkürzt und bin wieder da. Aber ich werde mit paar Kollegen etwas später fahren gehen.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (23. April 2017)

Danke an die Sunday Early Birds!
Schee war´s....
Ich brauch ´n 27,5.... mindestens....	

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## orudne (23. April 2017)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Danke an die Sunday Early Birds!
> Schee war´s....
> Ich brauch ´n 27,5.... mindestens....
> 
> ...



Ja, sehr schön wars mal wieder!!
Wir hatten heute - für April - top Bedingungen. Teilweise sogar mit Sonnenschein und nach dem Regen gestern einen super griffigen Boden - aber kaum Matsch!!

Für die Statistik:
ca. 28 km, 830 hm, 2:30 h in Bewegung


----------



## orudne (27. April 2017)

Ich weiß, bis zum Wochenende dauert es noch ein bisschen ;-)

Diesen Sonntag, 8:00 an der Zacke (oben) .... ich bin dabei!

Der Wetterbericht schaut schon mal gut aus - wobei der in den letzten Wochen selten gestimmt hat.




(wird nur schwierig die richtigen Klamotten dabei zu haben -> Zwiebelprinzip!)


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2017)

dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. April 2017)

Muss sehen, wie der Samstag läuft (bin Marathon fahren )!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (27. April 2017)

Noch krank bin raus.....


----------



## Nuc89 (27. April 2017)

Leider anderweitig verplant.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Muss sehen, wie der Samstag läuft (bin Marathon fahren )!



Welchen? Sieht man sich in Herrenberg? Dann wären mindestens zwei Cotics am Start


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. April 2017)

Bike the Rock/ Heubach.


----------



## orudne (29. April 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Welchen? Sieht man sich in Herrenberg? Dann wären mindestens zwei Cotics am Start





guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bike the Rock/ Heubach.



Viel Spaß und Erfolg Euch beiden!


----------



## Watzefug (29. April 2017)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei

Viel Erfolg bei den Marathons!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2017)

Das macht dann bisher 3 1/2 Zusagen für Sonntag.


----------



## Axl_S (29. April 2017)

Und mit meiner halben Zusage sind es sogar schon 4


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2017)

ich habe noch eine Nr. 5 in petto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (29. April 2017)

Der DHX ist mit Locktide gepimpt. Wenn ich ihn heute noch zusammen kriege, wird er morgen getestet. Wenn nicht, fahre komm ich mit Luftdämpfer mit


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2017)

Heute teilweise zu neunt bei bestem Wetter, aber auch reichlich Nutzungsdichte auf einer sehr schönen 50km und 1.200hm Runde unterwegs.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Mai 2017)

Die Benachrichtigungsfunktion streikt mal wieder.... 

Aber schön wars trotzdem! Auch wenn ich schon lange nicht mehr so filmreif geflogen bin


----------



## mzonq (3. Mai 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Die Benachrichtigungsfunktion streikt mal wieder....
> 
> Aber schön wars trotzdem! Auch wenn ich schon lange nicht mehr so filmreif geflogen bin



Hauptsache die Schulter wurde verschont!!!!


----------



## orudne (5. Mai 2017)

Das Wetter für's Wochenende sieht aktuell nicht so gut aus, aber grundsätzlich wäre ich am Start.

++++++++++++++++++
(Irgendwie hatten wir das "Kleingedruckte" schon lange nicht mehr hier stehen deshalb in Kurzform ...)

Für Neue und Mitleser:

Was?: Trailfahren rund um Stuttgart
Wann?: Sonntags 8 Uhr
Wo?: Zahnradbahn (U10) Endhaltestelle Degerloch ("oben")


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Mai 2017)

Bei mir wird das nix am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2017)

bei mir auch nicht


----------



## theWatzman (5. Mai 2017)

Bei mir auch nicht.....bei mein Pedelec ist die Batterie noch nicht gelade............


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Mai 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht.....bei mein Pedelec ist die Batterie noch nicht gelade............


In Wirklichkeit musst Du doch deine Tastatur reparieren


----------



## Nuc89 (6. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Watzefug (6. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dieses Wochenende leider auch raus


----------



## theWatzman (6. Mai 2017)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei


Mit Jekyll.....oder wieder mit Unterstützung....????


----------



## theWatzman (6. Mai 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit musst Du doch deine Tastatur reparieren


Jaaaa der Punkt.........hab aber noch nicht raus gefunden wie ich die Tastatur bei meinem Smartphone repariere.............


----------



## orudne (6. Mai 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Jaaaa der Punkt.........hab aber noch nicht raus gefunden wie ich die Tastatur bei meinem Smartphone repariere.............



Aber Du nutzt doch immer die Spracheingabe, oder?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (6. Mai 2017)

Da es ja morgen Mistwetter sein soll bin ich heute u.a. mal die Weinsteige Richtung Degerloch mit meinem 26er-Speed-Classicer hochgefahren....  

Beim anschl. Alte Weinsteige Strassen - "Downhill" hab ich mir glatt die Felgen so heiss gebremst, dass mir der Schlauch in Rauch aufgegangen ist...
300m vor diesem Radladen am Marienplatz.....	 *GoodKARMA*  

Gruessle und viel Spass morgen...

Der Mic


----------



## orudne (6. Mai 2017)

Kurzes Update:

Wir starten trotz eventuellem Mistwetter morgen um 8 Uhr an der Zacke.
(Lage- und Routenbesprechung dann vor Ort)

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (6. Mai 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Mit Jekyll.....oder wieder mit Unterstützung....????



Bei Regen werde ich die Schubhilfe nehmen und sonst denk ich das Jekyll


----------



## darkdan (7. Mai 2017)

Leider bin ich nicht dabei morgen. Bin seit einer Woche erkältet und habe kein Bock mich im Matsch wieder hinzurichten.


----------



## orudne (7. Mai 2017)

Schöne Runde zu dritt. 

Von oben trocken, von unten teilweise Matschig. 
;-)

Bei mir 26 km, knapp 800 hm.


----------



## orudne (12. Mai 2017)

Diesen Sonntag (14.05.) muss ich leider pausieren :-/

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## theWatzman (12. Mai 2017)

Bin auch raus.....Kinder bespassung ist Angesagt.....

Euch viel Spass


----------



## Nuc89 (12. Mai 2017)

Also ich hätte auf jeden Fall mega Bock. 
Muss aber keine ganz so große Runde sein.


----------



## TheGoOn (12. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mal wieder [emoji4] seid gespannt


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Mai 2017)

Ich hab zwar null Bock zum putzen, aber wer fahren will...

-> am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Mai 2017)

Jo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Watzefug (13. Mai 2017)

Ich auch!


----------



## theWatzman (13. Mai 2017)

Inspiration für eure EB rund....


----------



## TheGoOn (13. Mai 2017)

Boar bin ich gerade gefrustet .... der scheiss Minion will nicht von der Felge


----------



## orudne (13. Mai 2017)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Boar bin ich gerade gefrustet .... der scheiss Minion will nicht von der Felge



Hast Du Bremsenreiniger (aus dem Motorrad oder KFz Bereich) am Start?
Wenn du den Reifen schon von der Flanke hast, er sich aber nicht von der Felge hebeln lässt tuts auch mal Seife
(Schmierseife ist bei der Reifenmontage von Motorrad- und Autoreifen standard)

Sonst noch: Gute Nerven!! Und vielleicht eine kleine Pause und ein Bier trinken.... das hilft manchmal auch ;-)


----------



## TheGoOn (14. Mai 2017)

Habs hinbekommen ... was für ein k(r)ampf 
Aber ich bezweifel gerade ganz stark das ich morgen um 6 Uhr wach sein werde um pünktlich beim Startpunk zu sein.
Wenn ihr wisst in welche Richtung es geht, kann der ein oder ander mich ja über FB kontaktieren um bescheid zu geben vll kreuzen sich ja die Wege.


----------



## Axl_S (14. Mai 2017)

Am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Mai 2017)

nicht überall ganz so matschige 32km/850hm wie erwartet


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Mai 2017)

Ganz ohne Fotopause


----------



## theWatzman (19. Mai 2017)

Sonntag EB.......???

Dabei...........!!!!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2017)

Ist so geplant!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2017)

Kurze Werbeeinblendung für ein besser vernetztes Bike-Stuttgart 

Der DAV Schwaben hat ja seit Ende letzten Jahres eine MTB-Gruppe in Stuttgart. Die Gruppe präsentiert sich jetzt bei den FahrRad Aktionstagen (am Wochenende auf dem Schlossplatz). Pumptrack ist auch vor Ort. 

Aktueller Facebook Beitrag vom DAV Schwaben dazu: 
https://www.facebook.com/dav.schwaben/posts/1905015279717135

Bitte gerne liken und teilen, damit möglichst viele Biker mitbekommen, dass man sich dort mal unverbindlich beschnuppern kann.

Ganz interessant ist vielleicht auch das Positionspapier der Gruppe:
http://www.alpenverein-schwaben.de/...gart/mountainbikegruppe/postitionspapier.html


----------



## orudne (19. Mai 2017)

Bin leider raus für Sonntag.
Viel Spaß im Matsch ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Matsch ;-)





evtl. doch Rennrad fahren @guitarman-3000 und @theWatzman 
oder Schottern wenn es zu arg ist
ein bisschen GA1 treten
...


----------



## theWatzman (19. Mai 2017)

Samstag / Sonntag Sonne daher hoffe ich auf MTB wenn Bedingungen wirklich schlecht sind dann am liebsten Roadbike.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Mai 2017)

Ich muss am Sonntag um 12.30 daheim sein. RR würde auch passen, aber warten wir mal das Wetter ab!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Samstag / Sonntag Sonne daher hoffe ich auf MTB



die Hoffnung habe ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (19. Mai 2017)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....aber sie stirbt.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2017)

...aber noch nicht! Erst wenn ich Sonntagfrüh aus dem Fenster schaue und es plästert.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Mai 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....aber sie stirbt.


Dann bring uns doch am Sonntag Dein knarzendes HT zusammen mit der Hoffnungsleiche,- wir leisten dann erste Hilfe...


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Sonntag EB.......???




Also noch mal kurz als Bestätigung:
- Wetter war heute überraschend trocken und hält sich wohl auch bis morgen
-> Early Birds morgen um 8h ab Dergerloch Endhalte Zacken oben (!) findet statt  
- einige von uns haben allerdings morgen einen harten Anschlag (nicht mit hartem Antritt zu verwechseln)
- daher wird es morgen eher kurz und knackig und nicht so Marathon-esque ausarten wie sonst schon mal 

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (ursprünglich war mal Start um 7.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Mai 2017)

Bin knackig am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2017)

Äh, da war noch was:
- zu 4t
- 4zig Kilometer (knackig, aber nicht ganz so kompakt wie gedacht)
- und neunhundert4zig Höhenmeter

Schön war's auch, Fotos aber sämtlich unveröffentlichbar.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Mai 2017)

Wie schauts denn aus morgen? Wider Erwarten und entgegen aller Unkenrufe hätte ich doch Luft für ne kurze Runde (Anschlag 12 Uhr zurück in Degerloch!)...


----------



## Nuc89 (27. Mai 2017)

Also ich wäre dabei.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin reativ neu in der Stuttgarter Gegend, habe aber schon festgestellt, dass es hier trailtechnisch mehr gibt als nur den Woodpecker 
Würde mich euch morgen gerne mal anschließen, in Gesellschaft fährt sichs schließlich besser 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (27. Mai 2017)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Bin reativ neu in der Stuttgarter Gegend, habe aber schon festgestellt, dass es hier trailtechnisch mehr gibt als nur den Woodpecker
> Würde mich euch morgen gerne mal anschließen, in Gesellschaft fährt sichs schließlich besser



Also ich werde auf jeden fall fahren. Wird bei mir aber nicht die riesen Runde werden.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (27. Mai 2017)

Super, kommt mir bei der Hitze morgen grade gelegen. Dann bis morgen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Mai 2017)

Für mich gibt's heut nur ne kleine Dackelschneider- Runde. 
Haut rein!


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Mai 2017)

Sehr schöne, kurze Runde zu dritt!
Habe leider nicht mitgetrackt, daher müsste ein anderer die km / hm nachliefern.


 
Bild zeigt schönes Wetter


----------



## Nuc89 (28. Mai 2017)

Also bei mir waren es 30.3 km und 1164hm mit Anreise nach Degerloch


----------



## KnallPengBumm (28. Mai 2017)

Super wars 
Bei mir sind es knapp 35 km / 1000 hm mit Rückfahrt nach Nord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. Mai 2017)

mein Tipp: 25km und 750hm für die Runde Degerloch -> Degerloch


----------



## orudne (3. Juni 2017)

Für alle Interessierten und stillen Mitleser:

So wie es aktuell aussieht ist morgen kein Early Bird unterwegs. 

Durch die Pfingstferien sind einige weg. 

Ich bin für morgen früh leider auch Raus.

Falls doch jemand fährt.... bitte hier reinschreiben.


----------



## GG71 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich bin noch nicht fit für MTB, fahre morgen Motorrad (Straße). 
Euch allen einen schönen Pfingstferien!


----------



## KnallPengBumm (9. Juni 2017)

Wie siehts diesen Sonntag aus? Hätte Lust zu fahren und das Wetter soll auch tip-top werden


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juni 2017)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Wie siehts diesen Sonntag aus?



Durchaus denkbar, hängt aber vom Verlauf des morgigen Tages ab. Kann daher leider erst Samstagabend verbindlich zu- oder absagen.


----------



## Nuc89 (10. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin auch zu 80 Prozent am Start.


----------



## Advii (10. Juni 2017)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch zu 80 Prozent am Start.


Ich auch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Juni 2017)

Ich kann leider nicht. Family....


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juni 2017)

dabei!


----------



## Axl_S (11. Juni 2017)

Komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juni 2017)

Feine 29km und 900hm Runde zu viert mit wechselnden Besetzungen und allerbestem Wetter.


 
Muss ich mir eigentlich Gedanken machen, wenn ich Lampenschirme im Wald sehe oder ist das ganz normal?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juni 2017)

Manchmal sind da ja auch Stühle oder Einhörner unterwegs


----------



## El_Huette (11. Juni 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Muss ich mir eigentlich Gedanken machen, wenn ich Lampenschirme im Wald sehe oder ist das ganz normal?



Nicht mehr als ich, da ich es auch gesehen habe


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juni 2017)

Ahoi!

Sonntag jemand am Start? Ich ja


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juni 2017)

von 6-8h könnte ich einrichten
sozusagen Pre-Birds


----------



## TheGoOn (16. Juni 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei! [emoji4] Zumindest plane ich anwesend zu sein


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juni 2017)

Abwesende Anwesende sind immer gut


----------



## Nuc89 (17. Juni 2017)

Ich muss mal schauen ob mein Bike fertig wird. 
Mit E Bike hab ich irgendwie kein Bock. Sonst dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2017)

Meine Herren (sollten Damen mitlesen bitte ich die Formulierung zu entschuldigen...),- wie seht´s denn jetzt aus morgen? Wenn sich niemand definitiv meldet fahr ich nämlich nicht extra nach Degerloch. Ätsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2017)

das 6-8.00 Uhr Angebot steht noch ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> das 6-8.00 Uhr Angebot steht noch ;-)


morgen nicht,- muß noch ne weile durchhalten


----------



## Nuc89 (17. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei aber leider mit E.


----------



## TheGoOn (18. Juni 2017)

Bin raus -.-


----------



## Axl_S (18. Juni 2017)

Bin unterwegs


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juni 2017)

Nachtrag: schöne 50km/1500hm- Runde zu dritt heute. Kaiserwetter und ein Café auf der Piazza... was will man mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Advii (24. Juni 2017)

Morgen, irgendjemand?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Juni 2017)

Ich bin morgen nicht da... Albextrem


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Juni 2017)

Ich bin morgen nicht da... Albextrem


----------



## Watzefug (24. Juni 2017)

Ich bin beim normalen Treff dabei; wird aber wohl eher eine kurze Runde bei mir


----------



## Advii (25. Juni 2017)

Komme 11 min später falls jemand Lust hat zu warten


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2017)

Hi, vielen Dank für die nette Ausfahrt. Beim nächsten Mal dann mit Anmeldung.

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juni 2017)

Feine 35km/1.000hm Runde mit bis zu 8 Leuten.
Eis und Kaffee zum Abschluss.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juni 2017)

Ich stelle immer wieder mit Erschrecken fest, wie schnell die Zeit verrinnt!

Sonntag!

Diesen jenigen ist der Plan, die Runde gen Esslingen auszudehnen. Treffpunkt wäre wie gehabt 8 Uhr in Degerloch, um dann auf schönem Weg gegen 9.15 Uhr an der Katharinenlinde aufzuschlagen und die Esslinger Kollegen zu treffen.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## El_Huette (30. Juni 2017)

Bis jetzt bin ich mit am Start.


----------



## theWatzman (1. Juli 2017)

dabei.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnallPengBumm (1. Juli 2017)

Auch dabei.


----------



## theWatzman (1. Juli 2017)

Bin raus Roadbike is angesagt bei dem Wetter FCST


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juli 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> FCST


What? Freischaffende Chlorbleicher Stuttgart? Friedfertig Chemiewaffen Schnüffeltrog?


----------



## theWatzman (1. Juli 2017)

Naaaaahhheeeeiiiinnnnn

Forecast = Vorschaaaauuuuu.......


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen Herrschaften!

Ich werde passive Wegepflege betreiben und heute daheim bleiben. 
Viel Spaß, falls jemand fährt bei dem Schiff...


----------



## KnallPengBumm (2. Juli 2017)

Für mich dasselbe, natürlich auch den Trails zuliebe


----------



## El_Huette (2. Juli 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Herrschaften!
> 
> Ich werde passive Wegepflege betreiben und heute daheim bleiben.
> Viel Spaß, falls jemand fährt bei dem Schiff...



Dito


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Juli 2017)

Sehr geehrte virtuell Anwesende,

morgen werden die EarlyBirds in internationalen Luftraum vordringen und etwas weiter fliegen. Sprich, es könnten auch etwas mehr als 50km werden,- und langsam fahren macht keinen Spaß,- also auch ordentlich frühstücken, gell?!? 

Bis morgen 8 Uhr dann


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juli 2017)

Dabei!

Ergänzend das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (ursprünglich war mal Start um 7.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (8. Juli 2017)

Dabeiiiii.....


----------



## El_Huette (8. Juli 2017)

Ich bin leider familienbesuchsbedingt raus


----------



## Advii (8. Juli 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> morgen werden die EarlyBirds in internationalen Luftraum vordringen und etwas weiter fliegen. Sprich, es könnten auch etwas mehr als 50km werden


Heisst es amitrail?


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2017)

Yes! Ich freue mich. Bin dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Juli 2017)

Advii schrieb:


> Heisst es amitrail?


Das heißt wir fahren etwas weiter.


----------



## Axl_S (9. Juli 2017)

Leider nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. Juli 2017)

Grandiose, überraschend zügige Runde. Dabei nicht ganz so lang und weit wie gedacht, dafür nach Transfer mit Singletrails am Stück satt. Und nein, nicht die ganze Zeit bergab, sondern auf und ab. Mehr Tiefenmeter am Stück gibt die hiesige Topographie dann doch nicht her, aber das muss ja auch nicht sein. 42km, 770hm, 2.45h in Bewegung und - zwischen Service Pause ganz am Anfang und Kaffee/Milchshake-Abschluss - auch nur 3h unterwegs. Was die geringe Anzahl und Länge der Pausen angeht, ein neuer Rekord! 

Regen? Ja, nachts und auch noch kurz vor der Abfahrt, aber auf den Trails nicht zu spüren. Immer noch eher zu trocken für guten Grip.

Bilder? Nö, diesmal nicht, zu beschäftigt mit Fahren und ohne Pausen keine Bilder!


----------



## LC4Fun (10. Juli 2017)

Jungs, danke für die super Runde! Die Anfahrt hatte sich gelohnt


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juli 2017)

Hätte ich fast vergessen: morgen ist SONNTAG!

Wer findet die versteckte Frage in diesem Satz?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juli 2017)

Die Antwort lautet: Ja!


----------



## Watzefug (15. Juli 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wer findet die versteckte Frage in diesem Satz?



ICH! ICH! ICH! [Melden mit Finger schnipsen]

Du willst wissen, wer bei den Early Birds dabei ist.

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2017)

Ich auch. Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Nuc89 (15. Juli 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## theWatzman (15. Juli 2017)

Bin raus......muss auf Prinz und Prinzessin aufpassen da die Königin Klettersteigen/Freikletter ist


----------



## KnallPengBumm (15. Juli 2017)

Leider nicht, diese Woche schon viel zu viel Zeit auf zwei Rädern verbracht und die Pflicht aufgeschoben.
Der Waldboden ist nach dem Regen allerdings grandios, viel Spass


----------



## GG71 (15. Juli 2017)

Ich würde gerne morgen wieder bei Euch mitfahren und mit der U6 um 8:01h in Degerloch sein, wenn die Verspätung in Ordnung geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juli 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne morgen wieder bei Euch mitfahren und mit der U6 um 8:01h in Degerloch sein, wenn die Verspätung in Ordnung geht


Ersatzakku mitbringen


----------



## GG71 (15. Juli 2017)

Aye, aye, Käpten.


----------



## Axl_S (16. Juli 2017)

Auch am Start


----------



## Advii (16. Juli 2017)

+1


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juli 2017)

Modular Birds

Heute haben sich nach und nach einzelne von den zumächst acht Birds bei ca. 20, 30 und 40km ausgeklinkt (freiwillig und ohne Defekte an Bike oder Biker), so dass wir mit vier Birds die mehr oder weniger 65km weite und 1.700hm hohe Rumfahrung West zu Ende gefahren sind.

Ganz feiner Bikesport bei idealen Temperaturen und Trailbedingungen. 

Bilder werden nachgereicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juli 2017)

...und dann war da noch der nackte Hintern von der Rennradfahrerin im Mahdental... 
Ey, die Rennradfahrer, die schei//en echt auf unsere Trails!


----------



## GG71 (16. Juli 2017)

Streckenbau nach Öko-Standards - soll mal ein Anlieger werden


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2017)

Da ist ein schönes Ründchen zusammen gekommen. Da lohnt sich wenigsten die große Müslischüssel am Morgen. Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ausritt.


----------



## orudne (16. Juli 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da ist ein schönes Ründchen zusammen gekommen. Da lohnt sich wenigsten die große Müslischüssel am Morgen. Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ausritt.



Auch wenn ich heute Morgen um acht noch das falsche Rad am Start hatte, aber vielleicht ist bis zum nächsten Sonntag mein MTB fertig, dann komme ich standesgemäß ausgerüstet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juli 2017)

Besser spät als nie zwei Bilder vom Sonntag:



Halbzeit an der Wasserstelle


Ja, solche Ecken gibt es in der näheren Umgebung von Stuttgart.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juli 2017)

Morgen ist ja schon wieder Sonntag.... Da müssen wir ja schon wieder Rad fahren....

Welch ein Übel!

Ich stelle mich dieser Prüfung heldenhaft und hoffe auf Mitstreiter in ebenfalls edlem Gemüt!


----------



## theWatzman (22. Juli 2017)

Check


----------



## Watzefug (22. Juli 2017)

Ich bin morgen leider raus


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2017)

Dabei, aber zeitlich für kurz und knackig.


----------



## Nuc89 (22. Juli 2017)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (22. Juli 2017)

Ich will nichts übers Knie brechen...
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Juli 2017)

Hier geht grad ein Gewitter runter, zudem hat es die ganze Nacht geregnet. Ich bleib fürs erste daheim. Sorry!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2017)

27km, 700hm rumgespaddelt auf gar nicht allzu nassen Trails. Bilder vom Steinfeld samt Durchschlag folgen.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2017)

Nachgereichte Bilder:
 
landschaftlich sehr schöne Location
 
für’nen Durchschlag
 
danach lief’s wieder


----------



## Watzefug (29. Juli 2017)

Morgen 8 Uhr wie immer? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Axl_S (29. Juli 2017)

Watzefug schrieb:


> Morgen 8 Uhr wie immer? Ich wäre dabei


Das ist zumindest mal mein Plan


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Juli 2017)

Am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juli 2017)

auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Nuc89 (29. Juli 2017)

Ich müsste eigentlich auch am Start sein.


----------



## GG71 (29. Juli 2017)

Ich muß leider passen, kam heute mit per Kabelbinder "reparierter" Schwinge nach hause, muss erst die passende Hülse und Schraube besorgen. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, Ihr dürft Euch schon mal auf eine Fangopackung freuen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (29. Juli 2017)

Komme morgen auch mal "early" aus den Federn . CU


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2017)

Bin morgen auch dabei. Hab auch eine super Basis für einen guten Ausflug - Radklamotten gewaschen und Radpflege betrieben. Kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## karurosu (29. Juli 2017)

Kurze Frage: Eher nix für Anfänger oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juli 2017)

karurosu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Eher nix für Anfänger oder?



Nein. 

Dienstags beim DAV gibt es zwei Gruppen. Eine eher Anfänger, eine eher fortgeschritten. Kontakt über die DAV Schwaben Geschäftsstelle oder Facebook.


----------



## Advii (30. Juli 2017)

+1


----------



## Advii (30. Juli 2017)

Heil angekommen, danke für den Gel und fürs Warten


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juli 2017)

Schee wars, warm wars, gut wars (vor allem das Eis zum Schluß!)!

Beeindruckend auch die Party-Crowd da im Wald. Aber schön sauber aufgeräumt haben sie, trotz vermutlich mehr als ein Paar bierchen seit dem Frühstuck!

Ich hatte 39/1200 auf dem Tacho. Das haben wir schon schlechter hinbekommen


----------



## Nuc89 (30. Juli 2017)

Ohne das Eis die Cola und den Kaffee wäre ich bestimmt vom Bike gekippt.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2017)

Ja, es war auch mir heute mal wieder ein innerer Kindergeburtstag:

 

Zumal wenn man zu neunt durch die Gegend streift:
   

und so herrliches Wetter hat:
 

Und selbst im Eiscafé werden fünf dreckige und stinkende Biker mit ganz anderen Augen angeschaut, wenn Sie erstmal für 15 Leute Umsatz gemacht haben und nach kurzer Inhalation auch schon wieder aufbrechen. Ganz ordentliche 'Umsatz pro Zeit pro Sitzplatz'-Quote würde ich sagen:
 

Apropos: die 'Höhenmeter pro Kilometer'-Quote war auch respektabel:
Degerloch - Degerloch (also ohne die teils beeindruckend langen Anfahrten) waren es heute stolze 1.000hm auf kompakte 32km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. August 2017)

Fährt morgen jemand? Wäre am Start


----------



## Nuc89 (19. August 2017)

Ich wäre auch am Start.


----------



## flomo1 (19. August 2017)

Versuch mich auch mal wieder im frühen Aufstehen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. August 2017)

Ohoh, ich bin grad erst von der Autobahn eingebogen... ich lass Euch daher morgen nochmal hängen. Sorry!


----------



## GG71 (19. August 2017)

Hallole, ich würde gerne morgen wieder mitfahren


----------



## Nuc89 (20. August 2017)

Heute war es eine schöne Sonnige West-Runde zu dritt. 

Zu den Daten bei mir standen 40km und 1400hm auf dem Tacho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. August 2017)

Wie sind denn die Wege? Nass? Tief?


----------



## Nuc89 (20. August 2017)

Die Wege waren erstaunlicherweise sehr gut zu fahren. Sehr Griffig paar Pfützen gab es aber auch.


----------



## GG71 (20. August 2017)

Und ich habe 96km bei knapp 6h netto Fahrzeit. Es hat Spaß gemacht 
Es gab noch paar Pfützen und hier und da ein wenig Schlamm aber nicht wirklich schlimm.
Dafür Gripp und Staubfrei 

Edit: Hmmm...  Mein Browser hat Nuc's Antwort unterschlagen, sehe ich erst jetzt...


----------



## Hockdrik (25. August 2017)

Sonntag?!


----------



## Nuc89 (25. August 2017)

Sieht bis jetzt sehr gut aus


----------



## GG71 (25. August 2017)

Mein Federgabel funzt noch nicht, ich muss aussetzen, bis  es repariert wurde. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. August 2017)

Am Start!


----------



## El_Huette (26. August 2017)

Im Urlaub


----------



## KnallPengBumm (26. August 2017)

Ebenfalls dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (27. August 2017)

Mal wieder Early, diesmal zu viert und irgendwas mit mehr als 20km, bisschen Trailpflege dabei, Pilze mit Sinn für fruchtbaren Boden und während des Gewitters freundlicher Unterschlupf beim türkischen Fussballverein. 


  

Und dann war da auf dem Rückweg noch das Biker-Paar, dass offenbar eine Navi-Krise hatte und im Vorbeifahren nur meinte: "Was habt Ihr hier bloß für blöde Touren?! Und wo verstecken sich denn bitte die ganzen Trails?” Das Angebot den nächsten Einstieg zu zeigen, wurde nicht angenommen, sondern weiter bergab geschottert. Manchen Leuten kann man einfach nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (29. August 2017)

Bischen Früh...wäre am So dabei.......


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. August 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bischen Früh...wäre am So dabei.......


Bisschen gut! Ich zu 99% auch


----------



## Hockdrik (29. August 2017)

Es soll Regen geben. Aber für Wettervorhersagen ist es auf jeden Fall zu früh.
Also grundsätzlich ich auch.


----------



## Hockdrik (31. August 2017)

Eine kleine Werbeeinblendung in der Regenpause

Es gibt ja seit einiger Zeit die MTB-Gruppe Stuttgart des DAV Schwaben, in der auch ein paar Early Birds aktiv sind. Die Aktivitäten der Gruppe werden jetzt nach und nach immer sichtbarer. So gab es über das Jahr schon ein paar offizielle Touren und Fahrtechnik-Kurse, es gibt regelmäßige interne Radtreffs für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene bei denen auch Nicht-Mitglieder mal schnuppern können (mehr Infos per PM über die Facebook-Seite s.u.) und seit Kurzem auch eine eigene Facebook-Seite.

Falls jemand Interesse hat:
-> Facebook https://www.facebook.com/MTB.Stuttgart.DAV.Schwaben/
-> Homepage http://www.alpenverein-schwaben.de/gruppen/gruppen-in-stuttgart/mountainbikegruppe.html


----------



## flomo1 (2. September 2017)

Schließ mich auch an...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. September 2017)

flomo1 schrieb:


> Schließ mich auch an...


Du meinst morgen? Fein! Ich auch...


----------



## Axl_S (2. September 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## [email protected] (2. September 2017)

Hi, bin auch dabei.


----------



## Watzefug (2. September 2017)

Ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. September 2017)

Party!


----------



## Nuc89 (2. September 2017)

Und ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2017)

Flotter Achter im Siebenmühlental 
  
gut 40km und knapp 900hm


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2017)

...mit leckerem Abschluss:


----------



## Hockdrik (3. September 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 639975 ...mit leckerem Abschluss:



ziemlich pornös...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2017)

Sonntag könnte etwas nass sein, wenn es tatsächlich vorher die ganze Nacht durchregnet. In dem Fall würde ich eine gediegene Runde Schotter vorziehen. GA1 und so, bisschen die Gegend anschauen, neue Ecken entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (8. September 2017)

Bin raus Prinzessinen Geburtstag.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. September 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> tatsächlich


...wäre auch mal wieder Fango gut für meinen Teint!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. September 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...wäre auch mal wieder Fango gut für meinen Teint!



da müssen wir wohl die Interessen von Teint und Trail abwägen


----------



## Axl_S (10. September 2017)

Am Start


----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2017)

30km und 1.000hm zu dritt auf gar nicht so tiefen Trails

Der Regen scheint die Strecken teils direkt runtergelaufen zu sein, statt sie aufzuweichen. 

Und bei den Pfützen kann man ja auch mal kurz anhalten und mit einem Stock eine kleine Rinne zur Seite weg ziehen, damit sie ablaufen können.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (10. September 2017)

Hallo Hockdirk,

hab dich gar nicht erkannt auf dem K2. Hab nur lauter Coticfahrer gesehen, die um die Pfützen standen und den Pegelstand gemessen haben


----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2017)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> hab dich gar nicht erkannt



Ach Du warst das?! Heute inkognito mit dem LV unterwegs?! 
Warst etwas zu früh dran, 20 Minuten später waren die Pfützen seichter.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (10. September 2017)

Ja genau  die anderen zwei werde ich ja am ersten Oktober in Freiburg kennen lernen. Dann natürlich mit meinem Cotic


----------



## saimen74 (13. September 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

gibt es die Sonntag Morgen Ausflüge noch ?

Würde mich am Sonntag dann mal einreihen...

Grüssle
Simon


----------



## orudne (13. September 2017)

Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (13. September 2017)

saimen74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es die Sonntag Morgen Ausflüge noch ?
> 
> ...



ja, die gibt es noch ;-)

Diesen Sonntag sollte es auch wieder eine Runde geben, aber bitte Samstag nochmal hier reinschauen.
Falls es absehbar Katzen und Hunde hagelt, zu arg stürmt oder gewittert kann es vorkommen, dass noch kurzfristig abgesagt wird (sieht aber bisher im Wetteronline ok aus)

Startpunkt ist die Zacke Endhaltestelle in Degerloch, 8 Uhr.

Bis Sonntag dann!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2017)

saimen74 schrieb:


> Würde mich am Sonntag dann mal einreihen...





orudne schrieb:


> Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei



ich auch 

Sonst noch wer?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. September 2017)

Ich bin ausser Landes...


----------



## Watzefug (15. September 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich bin ausser Landes...



Ich auch... Also des Ländles... In Hamburg... Jedenfalls leider nicht am Start


----------



## Axl_S (16. September 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer?


Ja ich


----------



## Nuc89 (16. September 2017)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich so viel Matsch brauch. Bock auf fahren hab ich schon.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2017)

Wir fahren umsichtig, OK?
Komm einfach mit.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Nuc89 (16. September 2017)

Na wenn das so ist. Bleibt mir nicht's anderes übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (16. September 2017)

Mittwoch dachte ich auch, dass es voll matschig wird, aber die Trails waren trocken und manchmal sogar staubig.


----------



## flomo1 (16. September 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## orudne (17. September 2017)

Schöne Runde heute zu fünft. 

Bei mir waren es am Ende ca. 35 km und 1000 hm. 
Hin und wieder etwas schmierig, aber gut zu fahren. 

Bei zwei hat sich heute wieder tubeless bewährt, bei zwei hat es zu Frühsport geführt. 
Ich werde mich dann, wenn ich die Maschine zum umtraveln von Felgen von 27,5" auf 29" (on the fly) erfunden habe, anschließend gleich mit der Frage beschäftigen, ob sich die tubeless-Eignung des Fahrers aus seinem Sternzeichen ableiten lässt!

;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (17. September 2017)

Da bleibt mir nur, auf besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn, diese beiden Bilder zu ergänzen. 

  

Und was das Thema Tubeless angeht:
da sind mir einfach die Wartungsintervalle zu kurz und die fahrbaren Drücke zu hoch.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. September 2017)

saimen74 schrieb:


> Würde mich am Sonntag dann mal einreihen...



Hey @saimen74,

hoffe, dass du heute morgen nicht alleine am Treffpunkt gewartet hast, weil Du zu früh oder zu spät da warst?

Wir waren eigentlich pünktlich da und haben auch noch eine ganze Weile gewartet, aber als dann auch im Forum nichts stand (“Komme doch nicht.” oder “Komme später - könnt Ihr warten?” oder so etwas in der Art), haben wir noch die erste Zacke abgewartet und sind dann mit 15 Minuten Verspätung ohne Dich losgefahren.

Vielleicht klappt es ja ein andermal.

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2017)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (23. September 2017)

Wegen Defekt raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. September 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## Nuc89 (23. September 2017)

Auch dabei. Aber werde mich aber etwas früher ausklinken.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. September 2017)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Auch dabei. Aber werde mich aber etwas früher ausklinken.


Dann kannst auch gleich Deine Co2-Kartusche mitnehmen, die ich noch habe...! 

Freu mich!


----------



## Watzefug (23. September 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja.



nein


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. September 2017)

Watzefug schrieb:


> nein


----------



## Axl_S (24. September 2017)

dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. September 2017)

Kaiserwetter, feinste Trails und beste Gesellschaft! Was will man, neben zwei Rostbraten mit Spätzle vielleicht, an so einem Tag mehr? 
Mit etwa 40/1400 eine sehr schöne Runde mit freundlichen Pilzsammlern, schwachbrüstigen Rennaufforderungen und der Gewissheit, daß Hardtails regeln!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2017)

Ganz kurz: ich bin diesen Sonntag verhindert und ein paar übliche Early Verdächtige auch.
Dennoch können/dürfen/sollen sich natürlich die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen hier trotzdem verabreden. 

Von anderen Uhrzeiten, Tagen und Treffpunkten bitte ich allerdings abzusehen, sonst wird es diffus.


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2017)

Hi, hat denn morgen Vormittag einer Lust auf eine Runde MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (7. Oktober 2017)

Morgen ist Sonntag! ;-)

Ich bin am Start!

Wer noch??


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2017)

Jau!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Oktober 2017)

Murpsi!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Murpsi!



Wie dürfen wir das übersetzen? “Moi aussi!” oder “Murks hier.”?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wie dürfen wir das übersetzen? “Moi aussi!” oder “Murks hier.”?


Nach Belieben


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Nach Belieben



Das ist jetzt aber mal ungewohnt unverbindlich bzw. geradezu beliebig. 
Ein “Hilfreich” kann ich dafür nicht geben, ein “Gefällt mir” auch nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Oktober 2017)

Schon okay, ich kanns Dir ja morgen erklären


----------



## Watzefug (7. Oktober 2017)

Auch jau!


----------



## Nuc89 (7. Oktober 2017)

Also ich wäre auch dabei. Mir wäre es egal ob es Trails oder Schotter wird Hauptsache Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir hat sich übrigens noch ein _fürsorglicher_ Mitfahrer angemeldet.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Oktober 2017)

Sind wir nicht fürsorglich genug?


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2017)

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Watzefug (8. Oktober 2017)

Fahren jetzt los


----------



## orudne (8. Oktober 2017)

Scheeeee wars!

Trotz Matschwetter und freundlichen 7-9 Grad ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2017)

Ja, sehr schön war es und hat sich wärmer angefühlt, wenn auch ziemlich nass.
Statistik: zu fünft zügig knapp 40km und gut 600hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (14. Oktober 2017)

Für morgen bin ich leider raus. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich entscheide spontan. Erstmal Marathon fahren


----------



## orudne (14. Oktober 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich entscheide spontan. Erstmal Marathon fahren



 Viel Spaß dabei !!!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin für morgen jetzt doch dabei.


----------



## theWatzman (14. Oktober 2017)

Bin leider raus, muss Kinder hüten.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Oktober 2017)

Kurz, vermutlich langsam, aber dabei


----------



## Watzefug (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin morgen leider raus - auch wenn das Wetter bombastisch ist...


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2017)

Kurz kommt mir nicht ungelegen.


----------



## Axl_S (15. Oktober 2017)

bis gleich


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2017)

Normale 35km und 850m zu viert, aber dabei sagenhaftes Licht und Farben auf wunderbar griffigen und teils frisch gekehrten Trails.
Bis auf einen doppelten Kettenriss eine absolute Traumtour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Oktober 2017)

Ja! Die Bilder sind genial!!! Fast so gut wie die Tour in echt


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Oktober 2017)

Morgen ist Sonntag...


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Oktober 2017)

...da mach' ich gerne mit!


----------



## orudne (21. Oktober 2017)

Bin für morgen raus.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2017)

Das Wetter lockt aber ich werde es morgen wieder nicht schaffen. Evtl. klappt es am Mittwoch. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2017)

47km und 850hm zu dritt. Diesmal überwiegend Erkundungs- statt Trail-Tour. Auch schön.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2017)

Kommendes Wochenende 28./29. Oktober ist übrigens Zeitumstellung.
Die Uhren werden von Samstag auf Sonntag um eine Stunde zurück gestellt.






Für alle, die grundsätzlich an den Early Birds interessiert sind, denen aber sonst 8.00 Uhr zu früh ist, ergibt sich damit die einmal jährliche Chance, um „gefühlte 9.00 Uhr" dabei zu sein.

Nur damit es nicht wieder zu Missverständnissen kommt:
wir treffen uns dennoch und wie immer um 8.00 Uhr (korrekt eingegestellter) Ortszeit, aber es _fühlt_ sich halt an dem Zeitumstellungs-Wochenende nach 9.00 Uhr an. Um "gefühlte 8.00 Uhr" oder "korrekte 9.00 Uhr" steht Ihr hingegen jeweils alleine an der Zacke. 

(wobei, wer weiß, vielleicht vertun sich ja noch mehr und Ihr könnt eine eigene Gruppe aufmachen, wahlweise "Really Early Birds" oder "Sunday Sleepers"  )

Für Neue und Neugierige das Kleingedruckte:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (ursprünglich war mal Start um 7.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Oktober 2017)

Ja,ähm, wer nimmt denn nun, trotz drohender Regen-Katastrophe, die einmalige Gelegenheit wahr? 

Ich muss das Rad noch auswählen, wäre aber dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Oktober 2017)

bisher der @orudne und ich und wir würde sehr gerne zu mindestens dritt durch den Regen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (28. Oktober 2017)

Bin leider raus hab noch nicht mal mein Bike wieder zusammen geschraubt.


----------



## Axl_S (28. Oktober 2017)

Nicht im Lande


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2017)

Zügige 38km und 660hm zu viert bevor der Regen kam.

Glaubt einem wahrscheinlich keiner, aber nass geworden sind wir tatsächlich erst auf den letzten Metern. Wind hielt sich Richtung Süden auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2017)

Erschöpfung in der Pause nach dem einen, sehr langen, Biker verprügelnden Willensbrecher-Trail.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Oktober 2017)

Die totale Schlägerei war das! 
Schöne Farben... Hat so was von Cross-Entwicklung von früher


----------



## Blechquaeler (31. Oktober 2017)

Okay, dann klinke ich mich am Sonntag mal ein wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Freue mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (3. November 2017)

Habe noch einen Kollegen eingeladen. Wir werden trotz Regens am Start sein.


----------



## orudne (3. November 2017)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei!

Freu mich!
Vielleicht haben wir ja wieder so Glück mit dem Wetter wie letzte Woche!


----------



## Hockdrik (3. November 2017)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Habe noch einen Kollegen eingeladen. Wir werden trotz Regens am Start sein.



@Blechquaeler
Hört sich gut an. Bei strömendem Regen werde ich allerdings nicht losfahren.
Aber wenn @orudne auch bei Regen den Guide übernimmt, bin ich entspannt und hoffe auf Glück mit dem Wetter, damit wir uns mal kennenlernen.


----------



## orudne (4. November 2017)

Ok, die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht echt sch.... aus :-(



 


Ich würde heute Abend hier noch mal reinschreiben, ob ich fahre oder nicht!
(20 - 21 Uhr - das sollte für alle rechtzeitig sein)


----------



## El_Huette (4. November 2017)




----------



## orudne (4. November 2017)

Der Wetterbericht hat sich für morgen leider nicht verbessert :-/

So leid es mir tut, aber morgen früh bleib ich im Bett ;-)

Für die nächsten zwei Wochenenden bin ich auch raus :-(


----------



## Blechquaeler (4. November 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht hat sich für morgen leider nicht verbessert :-/
> 
> So leid es mir tut, aber morgen früh bleib ich im Bett ;-)
> 
> Für die nächsten zwei Wochenenden bin ich auch raus :-(



Okay, ohne Guide lohnt die Anfahrt weniger. Man sieht sich dann ein anderes Mal!


----------



## orudne (4. November 2017)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Okay, ohne Guide lohnt die Anfahrt weniger. Man sieht sich dann ein anderes Mal!



Ja, sehr gerne!!
Ich hoffe der restliche Herbst wird etwas freundlicher


----------



## Hockdrik (4. November 2017)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Okay, ohne Guide lohnt die Anfahrt weniger. Man sieht sich dann ein anderes Mal!



Also ich bin dann die nächsten Wochenenden wieder am Start. Kriegen wir hin!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. November 2017)

Nur nochmal zum Verständniss für mich (und evtl. andere):morgen nix fahren, nix schwimmen, nix EarlyBirds?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (4. November 2017)

@guitarman-3000 Genau.


----------



## Blechquaeler (5. November 2017)

Wenn wer Lust auf Heidelberg hat: 13 Uhr an der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke.  30-35km, 1000-1300hm, technisch 
Bitte per PN anmelden!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2017)

Die Entscheidung heute nicht zu fahren war schon richtig so, auch wenn es heute früh zunächst fast schon _enttäuschend wenig_ geregnet hat.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2017)

http://singletrackworld.com/2017/11/column-are-you-brave-enough-for-big-love/


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2017)

So, jetzt schnell wieder zu der pragmatischen Seite der Early Birds: 
Das Wetter sieht nicht gut aus. Und die Trails waren schon am Mittwoch überraschend wässrig. Ich habe mich zwar noch nicht zwischen "Couch" und "Keller aufräumen" entschieden, aber biken werde ich am Sonntag eher nicht. 

Und Ihr so?


----------



## Advii (10. November 2017)

ich zwischen couch und nach Barcelona auswandern. http://www.wetter24.de/vorhersage/spanien/barcelona/1881222/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. November 2017)

Schottern.... Crossern... Kaffee trinken...


----------



## El_Huette (10. November 2017)

Klingt nach DHX Dämpfer tüfteln am Sonntag.


----------



## orudne (10. November 2017)

Ich bin sowieso für das WE raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Watzefug (10. November 2017)

Ich hätte Lust, mich zu bewegen.
Außerdem sagt meine Wetter-App, dass es Sonntag Vormittag nur zu 40 % regnet - ich werde also mehr nicht nass als nass. Bezüglich der einzelnen Strecken - ob Schotter oder nicht - und wie lange wäre ich flexibel.


----------



## Nuc89 (10. November 2017)

Ich bin leider nicht im Lande.


----------



## theWatzman (11. November 2017)

Wäre dabei, ob Schotter oder Schmodder ist mir latte......


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. November 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, ob Schotter oder Schmodder ist mir latte......


Wie jetzt?


----------



## theWatzman (11. November 2017)

Ist das ein hin und her der Gefühle....bin noch in Verhandlungen....wenn ich kann bin ich um 8 am Treffpunkt....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. November 2017)

Schöne Tristesse heute. Zur Abwechslung mal etwas andere Daten: zu zweit bei 9 Grad und leichtem Regen gestartet, unterwegs mehrfach Handschuhe getauscht, Wasser in den Schuhen, auch sonst in allen Öffnungen... Zunehmender Niederschlag, ca. 10l/qm, saukalt geworden, dann nach ca 40km endlich in die warme Dusche!
Trails fahren: unmöglich! Das geht zur Zeit nur mit schwimmfähiger +Bereifung 
Foto gibt es nur eins von Start, danach waren die Finger zu klamm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (12. November 2017)

Respekt!
Um die Zeit hab ich mir meinen ersten Kaffee gemacht


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2017)

Respekt und Dank für’s Trails schonen! Ab Dienstag wird es wieder besser.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ab Dienstag wird es wieder besser.


Wehe, wenn nicht!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. November 2017)

Auch ohne explizite Ankündigung waren wir heute tapfer zu viert am Start, 
allerdings mit selektiver Kaltstart-Hemmung, denn um 8.00 Uhr war es an der Zacke so eisig (Wind, Regen, gefühlt 2°C), dass wir erst noch in eine befreundete Garage eingekehrt sind. Nach einer Stunde Aufwärmen/Kalt werden (je nach Perspektive) sind wir dann doch noch 36km und gut 1.000hm eher explorierend als Trail-maximierend unterwegs gewesen. Fazit: andere Ecken sind auch nett und können mit etwas GPS- und Intuitions-unterstützter Suche auch mit feinen Sachen überraschen, aber die Trail-Dichte und -Qualität kann dann natürlich nicht immer und überall auf der gleichen Höhe sein, wie sonst bei unseren Runden. Eine schöne Abwechslung war es so oder so.

WaldWasserBauwerke:


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

Frost und Sonne hört sich jetzt nicht so schlecht an, wird halt dennoch noch nass sein vom Vortag.

Ich würde Sonntag am Start sein wollen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2017)

Wollen würde ich auch 
Entscheide heute Nacht...


----------



## orudne (25. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Frost und Sonne hört sich jetzt nicht so schlecht an, wird halt dennoch noch nass sein vom Vortag.
> 
> Ich würde Sonntag am Start sein wollen!



Ich schwanke noch zwischen Langstreckenschwimmen heute oder Schlammcatchen morgen.


----------



## Watzefug (25. November 2017)

Ich würd auch dabei sein wollen


----------



## orudne (25. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Frost und Sonne hört sich jetzt nicht so schlecht an, wird halt dennoch noch nass sein vom Vortag.
> 
> Ich würde Sonntag am Start sein wollen!



Ich schwanke noch zwischen Langstreckenschwimmen heute oder Schlammcatchen morgen.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

Fotosession im Schlamm morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (25. November 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Entscheide heute Nacht


Meine Nebenhöhlen haben schon entschieden und sind leider komplett anderer Meinung als ich. Schon wieder nix.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2017)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Nebenhöhlen


Freiblasen!


----------



## Nuc89 (25. November 2017)

Ich bin leider anderweitig beschäftigt.


----------



## orudne (25. November 2017)

Die Chancen stehen gut, dass ich morgen dabei bin.

Wenn ich nicht morgen früh wieder die Nase zu hab, dann bin ich um 8 an der Zacke.


----------



## Ansina (25. November 2017)

Bis jetzt hab ich auch noch fest vor, dabei zu sein...  
Von zwei Sachen hängt es ab: 
1. ob ich so früh aus dem Bett komm 
2. ob mein Hinterreifen mit neuem Ventil die Luft wieder hält.


----------



## Ansina (25. November 2017)

Bis jetzt hab ich auch noch fest vor, dabei zu sein...  
Von zwei Sachen hängt es ab: 
1. ob ich so früh aus dem Bett komm 
2. ob mein Hinterreifen mit neuem Ventil die Luft wieder hält.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2017)

All meinen heldenhaften Aussagen zum Trotz bin ich für morgen raus


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

dann übernimmt der Rest Deinen Part 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ansina (26. November 2017)

Mist!! Luft raus, Reifen platt. Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt - bin für heut raus... viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (26. November 2017)

Bin leider auch raus :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2017)

Sehr schöne 35km, 1.100hm Runde zu zweit bei >0°C (gefühlt -3°C bis milde 10°C) und leichtem Schnee, bisschen Regen, zwischendurch Sonnenschein und freundlichem Hagel (also mehr die Mini-Popcorn-Variante, nicht die Eiskorn-Variante). Trails allerdings teils ordentlich glitschig.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2017)

Für den Sonntagvormittag sind satte Minusgrade vorhergesagt, also endlich mal wieder trockene Bedingungen. 
Jemand dabei? 

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr (ursprünglich war mal Start um 7.00 Uhr)
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## theWatzman (30. November 2017)

Aktuell plane ich dabei zu sein


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. November 2017)

evtl. wäre ja der SoFa-Jubiride etwas - oder im Anschluss. Auch mit abschließendem Weihnachtsmarktbesuch.


----------



## Watzefug (30. November 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Aktuell plane ich dabei zu sein


So schauts bei mira auch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2017)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> evtl. wäre ja der SoFa-Jubiride etwas -



Du weißt ja: da sind mir zu viele Biker auf einmal im Wald. 



weisser_rausch schrieb:


> oder im Anschluss. Auch mit abschließendem Weihnachtsmarktbesuch.



das schon eher


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jemand dabei?


Ich entscheide morgen Früh. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin bitte nicht warten!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Dezember 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich entscheide morgen Früh. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin bitte nicht warten!


Bin unterwegs-bitte warten


----------



## theWatzman (3. Dezember 2017)

Bin raus 

Erkältung hat mich fest im Griff.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2017)

Kurze, schöne 20km und 650hm Runde zu dritt. Kalte, aber angenehm trockene Luft. Trails leider nicht komplett durchgefroren. Hatten öfters die Situation, dass man auf einer Art festgeklebter Kelloggs in den Trail rein fährt und dann zwischendurch doch auf Bircher Müsli rumeiert. Anspruchsvolles Geläuf und hat den unangenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass der halbgefrorene Schlamm es zwar bis ans Rad schafft, dort dann aber richtig festfriert. Auf gefriergetrocknete Trails müssen wir also noch ein bisschen warten.  

Schnee gab es nur auf den Brücken und war ansonsten eher Deko.


----------



## Watzefug (8. Dezember 2017)

Wer wäre denn am Sonntag dabei?

Ich freu mich schon und bin auf jeden Fall am Start - die Bedingungen sehen ja ungefähr so aus wie letzten Sonntag, nur vielleicht etwas sonniger. Aber Kellogg's zum Frühstück ist ja bitte verkehrt...
Edit: auch wenn einem ab und zu dieses eklig-gesunde Bircher-Müsli über dem Weg läuft...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Dezember 2017)

Ja, dabei!

Zumal "meine Wetteraussichten" ein bisschen besser als letztes Wochenende sind:
- vorher schon länger am Stück unter Null
- am Sonntag anfangs tiefere Temperaturen als letzte Woche
- gegen Ende der Tour sogar Chancen auf Schnee


----------



## orudne (8. Dezember 2017)

Bin aus Termingründen raus ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Dezember 2017)

stand jetzt hab ich den Kanal zwar voll voll, aber Bock zu fahren hätte ich trotz allem 

Entscheide das heute Nacht


----------



## theWatzman (10. Dezember 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> stand jetzt hab ich den Kanal zwar voll voll, aber Bock zu fahren hätte ich trotz allem



Und Entschieden...???

Bin Dabei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Dezember 2017)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Entschieden...?



Komme!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Dezember 2017)

Wunderschöne Frostrunde Ost zu sechst  mit um die 30km und 1.000hm bei mir. Haben zu zweit noch ein Geburtstagsständchen und ein bisschen Dornhalde drangehängt. Da war die Schneedecke dann schon ein paar cm hoch und schön pulvrig, während es morgens schön knusprig und insgesamt vor allem weitgehend Matsch-frei war.   

Bitte gerne noch Bilder einstellen. Muss jetzt erstmal meinen Akku aufwärmen.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal 2-3 Bilder, danach ist der Akku den Kältetod gestorben:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Dezember 2017)

Ist ja ein wirklich kuscheliger Wetterbericht für Sonntag... Aber nichtsdestowenigertrotz muß ich einen enormen Entzug kompensieren (und die neuen Antriebskomponenten auf Käpt'n-Tauglichkeit testen)!
Könnte bitte jemand mein Vorhaben zumindest moralisch unterstützen?!?


----------



## mzonq (15. Dezember 2017)

meine moralische Unterstützung hast du auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## Watzefug (15. Dezember 2017)

Meine auch, bei mir bleibt es am Sonntag aber auch dabei; ich bin leider raus


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2017)

ich werde sogar mitkommen


----------



## orudne (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich wage es nicht zu glauben bevor es passiert ist, aber .... ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Axl_S (17. Dezember 2017)

Überraschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (17. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schöne Runde heute zu vier. 
Ca. 40 km und 3 h in Bewegung.  

Teilweise sehr schweres Geläuf, aber „färste quer siehste mehr“. 
;-)

Ganz sicher wieder einer dieser Tage, an denen es sich gelohnt hat früh aufzustehen und aufs Fahrrad zu steigen, statt den halben Tag zu verpennen - auch wenn das kurz nach dem Wecker echt schwer war.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Ganz sicher wieder einer dieser Tage, an denen es sich gelohnt hat früh aufzustehen und aufs Fahrrad zu steigen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Dezember 2017)

Allright folks, morgen dann Weihnachtsfest, ähm, Weihnachtsbirds wie geplant!?!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Dezember 2017)

Yep - dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2017)

Kleine, dreckige Heiligvormittag-Tour der beiden Ur-Birds über 35km und 800hm in den zu unrecht vergessenen Osten.
Dort soweit alles in Ordnung, kleinere Aufräumarbeiten würden hier und da dem Flow gut tun.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2017)

Ja, schöne Weihnachtsgans-Tour! Ich war garnicht so dreckig wie ich mich gefühlt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (24. Dezember 2017)

Sauber Jungs! Habt gut bis zum Jahresende die Fahne hoch gehalten  Wenn ich mein Radl wieder fit habe, starte ich auch wieder mit durch!


----------



## GG71 (24. Dezember 2017)

Das versteht man unter frohe Weihnachten ;-)
Bin leider noch krank, wäre gerne mitgekommen. Was macht Ihr am 31.12.?
Wünsche Euch schöne Feiertage.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr am 31.12.?


Biken,-was sonst???


----------



## GG71 (24. Dezember 2017)

Na wenn Husten bis dahin weg, dann komme ich auf die Early-Birds-Say-The-Old-Year-GoodBy-By-Biking Runde mit ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2017)

Habe Ballonreifen aufgezogen und die Schwimmflossen bereitgelegt. Vielleicht suche ich meine Taucherbrille noch (statt Goggle).
Anybody in?


----------



## El_Huette (30. Dezember 2017)

I'm in


----------



## GG71 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich muß leider passen: An der frische Luft bekomme ich immer noch Hustenanfälle. Habe extra Schlammreifen für morgen aufgezogen :-\
Euch viel Spaß und einen guten Rutsch - auch ins neue Jahr ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hustenanfälle


Gute Besserung!


----------



## orudne (30. Dezember 2017)

Dabei!!


----------



## Nuc89 (30. Dezember 2017)

Werde leider raus sein. 
Ich wünsche euch aber eine Gute letzte Runde für dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (31. Dezember 2017)

Dabei.


----------



## El_Huette (31. Dezember 2017)

I'm on my way...


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Dezember 2017)

Warte aus der Ferne neidisch auf Euren Bericht!


----------



## orudne (31. Dezember 2017)

Die kurze Zusammenfassung:

MATSCH!!
Aber sehr geil!
;-)


----------



## orudne (31. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Die kurze Zusammenfassung:
> 
> MATSCH!!
> Aber sehr geil!
> ;-)



Auch wenn ich konditionell irgendwann aussteigen musste, war es eine der schönsten Ausfahrten dieses Jahr!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Dezember 2017)

Yeah, das wars also mit 2017. Schöne West-Runde zu 5. heute. Der Dreck war sehr anhänglich und ziemlich präsent, aber trotz allem ne sehr geile Tour! Hier und da war der Forst am Start und es gab den ein oder anderen Verlust zu beklagen (wenn jemand auf der Zecke III eine Lupine-Fernbedienung findet bitte melden!), aber überwiegend haben wir richtig Spaß gehabt. So mit Sonne und kurzen Hosen und so 
Kommt alle gut rüber nach 2018! 

Ach ja, nach gut 4 Stunden Fahrt und ca. 50km hab ich dann noch ne Stunde geputzt... Passt scho


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Dezember 2017)

Gruppenbild stell ich nach okay aller Beteiligten gern auch ein... 

Ok für euch @orudne @stengele @theWatzman @El_Huette?


----------



## stengele (31. Dezember 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Gruppenbild stell ich nach okay aller Beteiligten gern auch ein...
> 
> Ok für euch @orudne @stengele @theWatzman @El_Huette?



Okay, sieht man eh nur Matsch... aber schön war es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Januar 2018)

Morgen. Early. Birds. 

Ob eher Matsch oder Schotter, Schottsch oder Motter entscheiden wir dann on the fly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (6. Januar 2018)

Bin erst einmal dabei...dann spontan aber eher Matsch und Schmotter und kein Schotter


----------



## orudne (6. Januar 2018)

Dabei mit dem Rocket. ;-)


----------



## El_Huette (7. Januar 2018)

Ich bin raus...Kind kotzt


----------



## stengele (7. Januar 2018)

Dabei.


----------



## orudne (7. Januar 2018)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Ich bin raus...Kind kotzt



Gute Besserung!!


----------



## qoob (7. Januar 2018)

Jetzt habe ich zum zweiten Mal aufgegeben. Bei Dunkelheit und heute bei dichtem Nebel, verfahre ich mich immer.
Vielleich schaffe ich ja nächste Woche um 8:00 an der Zacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (7. Januar 2018)

Wieder den Trailbedingungen getrotzt und mit einer schönen Tour belohnt worden ;-)

Bis auf einen Trail war alles noch gut fahrbar. 

Statistik: 40 km lang 1000 hm hoch



qoob schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich zum zweiten Mal aufgegeben. Bei Dunkelheit und heute bei dichtem Nebel, verfahre ich mich immer.
> Vielleich schaffe ich ja nächste Woche um 8:00 an der Zacke.



Zum Glück werden die Tage jetzt wieder länger!!
Dann klappt es bestimmt mal.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Wieder den Trailbedingungen getrotzt und mit einer schönen Tour belohnt worden.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen außer vielleicht, dass es die meiste Zeit ungewöhnlich neblig war und ein, zwei Bilder.


----------



## orudne (11. Januar 2018)

Das Rad ist wieder sauber und gerichtet.
Damit das nicht zu lange so bleibt würde ich am nächsten Sonntag ich eine Runde fahren.

Wer kommt mit?
 ;-)


----------



## El_Huette (11. Januar 2018)

Bin am Samstag auf einem Metalcore-Konzi. Sollte ich es Sonntag schaffen aufzustehen und mein Pegel es erlauben, bin ich dabei. Bock hab ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2018)

Viel Spaß Euch - ich bin diesen Sonntag mal anderswo unterwegs.


----------



## Watzefug (13. Januar 2018)

Ich bin morgen auch bei den Early Birds dabei, habe aber nur Zeit bis 1 Uhr...
Freu mich, @orudne !


----------



## theWatzman (13. Januar 2018)

Ich bin rausssss


----------



## orudne (14. Januar 2018)

Heute ne schöne Runde zu Dritt. 

Es hat schon deutlich abgetrocknet und wir wurden mit teilweise grandiosem Gripp belohnt. 

Bei mir waren es dann 45 km und 1100 hm.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2018)

Morgen Früh gibt's schön Matschepampe ans Rad. Selbstverständlich trailschonend! Wer hat Lust auf putzen?


----------



## orudne (20. Januar 2018)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2018)

Ich guck gerade mal nach dem Wetterbericht. 

äh... ja! klar! Beste Voraussetzungen.
Bin dabei!


----------



## orudne (21. Januar 2018)

Bin leider doch raus :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2018)

Heute war alles dabei: viel Schotter, bisschen Schnee, aber auch reichlich Dreck auf teils neu entdeckten Wegen, strömender Regen, aber glücklicherweise nur in Körnchen-Form (Hagel war das nicht, nennt man körnige Schneeflocken dann Graupel?), tiefe Pfützen, überlaufende Bäche und am Ende sogar ein bisschen Sonne.

Das Ganze heute mal nur zu zweit auf 40km und 770hm verteilt.


----------



## mzonq (21. Januar 2018)

Graupel es ist!


----------



## Ridge.Racer (21. Januar 2018)

Hagel  , bin heute auch durch den „Hagel“


----------



## qoob (28. Januar 2018)

Ich bin dann mal auf dem Weg.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2018)

Hi,

sorry, aber heute fallen die Early Birds leider aus bzw. sind die üblichen Birds anderweitig unterwegs. Aber vielleicht stehen ja auch noch ein paar andere 'Unangekündigte' an der Zacke. 

Ansonsten hilft: 





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bitte in jedem Fall kurz ankündigen, denn wenn sich keiner ankündigt, fahren die 2-3 Leute, die "immer" fahren evtl. auch ohne Umweg über Degerloch direkt in den Wald.



Nächstes mal machen wir einfach wieder eine kurze Ansage, ob oder ob nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Februar 2018)

Meine Wetter-App ist leider kaputt, aber ich bin morgen trotzdem unterwegs und würde mich über mitfahren freuen


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Februar 2018)

Okay, bin am Start, bringe einen Gast mit, wenn der Frost nachlässt, können wir ja auf Schotter wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2018)

Bin morgen auch mal wieder da! Kenne sogar ein paar Trick, wie man eine Wetter-App wiederbelebt. Stichwort "Neuinstallation"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Februar 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch mal wieder da! Kenne sogar ein paar Trick, wie man eine Wetter-App wiederbelebt. Stichwort "Neuinstallation"


Man merkt deutlich, dass wir uns noch nicht so wirklich lange kennen...


----------



## orudne (3. Februar 2018)

Bin morgen am Start.  
(...hoffentlich...)


----------



## theWatzman (3. Februar 2018)

Bin raus.....


----------



## orudne (4. Februar 2018)

Heute sehr schöne Runde zu 5-t/4-t. 
Trotz Matsch ;-)

Bei mir waren es dann 40 km und 1000 hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Februar 2018)

Bild dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (9. Februar 2018)

--- 11.02. ---- 8:00 Uhr ---- Zacke--- ich -> ja --- wer noch?? --- eom---


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Februar 2018)

#-->ich<--#


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2018)

--- dabei ---


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2018)

34km und 1.000hm zu dritt ohne viel Pausen zügig durchgefahren, Boden nicht gefroren, aber auch nicht mehr so matschig wie zuletzt


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Februar 2018)

Wider Erwarten sieht das Wetter für Sonntag eigentlich ganz vielversprechend aus:
- Samstag knapp unter Null und reichlich Schnee
- Sonntag eindeutig Frost und Sonnenschein

Jetzt hoffen wir mal, dass es sich nicht durch ein paar Grad mehr zu eisigem Dauerregen und sulzigen Matschbächen auf allen Wegen verwandelt, sondern tatsächlich eindeutig unter 0°Grad bleibt.  

Vorschlag: Samstagnachmittag kurze Lagebesprechung hier und bis dahin Daumen drücken.

Für Neulinge und Neugierige hier schon mal das Kleingedruckte:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orudne (16. Februar 2018)

xcay<cfpürf, bed4rf5 mmikr4 rgvedr5püöäckedn dasdumedmn kamm msnn gvANZxdchjlecht sdchrtfe4ibenm ;_)*


*Dafür, aber mit gedrückten Daumen kann man ganz schlecht schreiben ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Februar 2018)

Bei -13 Grad stellt sich eigentlich keine Frage ,oder? 
-> go!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2018)

GO!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Februar 2018)

Perfekt - bis morgen!


----------



## der_grande (17. Februar 2018)

Hi Leute
würde mich morgen auch mal anschließen bei dem Wetter 
8:00 Haltestelle Degerloch ist aktuell?
Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Februar 2018)

der_grande schrieb:


> 8:00 Haltestelle Degerloch ist aktuell?


Korrekt! Bis morgen


----------



## Myan_st (17. Februar 2018)

Ich bin auch mit da bei


----------



## mttam (18. Februar 2018)

Ich werde heute auch erstmals mitkommen.


----------



## Watzefug (18. Februar 2018)

Wir fahren jetzt los, ist ein wenig kühl


----------



## mttam (18. Februar 2018)

Sch(n)ee war's...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Februar 2018)

Ja ,super Suppenrunde! Start zu 11. -Ankunft dann zu dritt. Technische und andere Gründe haben die Truppe geschwächt. Schön wars, danke an alle Teilnehmer 
Ich hatte übrigens einen ca.ein Drittel höheren Energieverbrauch als sonst


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Februar 2018)

Jau, war sehr schön und sehr schnee, wenn auch nicht so frostig durchgefrocknet wie gedacht. Erstaunlich, welch unterschiedliche Konsistenz Schnee haben kann und wie beschwerlich das fahren darauf sein kann, wenn er weder pulvrig noch festgetrampelt ist, sondern einfach nur schwer und pappig.

Und ja, wegen des Schnees fühlten sich die 30km und 850hm tatsächlich eher nach dem 1,5-fachen an.


----------



## Myan_st (18. Februar 2018)

Sehr schön heute


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Februar 2018)

Hier noch ein Bild vom Start:


 

Selbst im Sommer haben wir eigentlich nie elf Leute am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (19. Februar 2018)

*Welche Art von Schnee* hattet ihr denn: 
Neuschnee* ist in seiner Kristallform noch erkennbar und jünger als 24 Stunden. *Altschnee* ist älter und hat seine ursprüngliche Form schon verloren. *Pulverschnee* ist leicht und locker und fällt bei besonders niedrigen Temperaturen.
*Wildschnee* wird extrem lockerer Neuschnee genannt. *Pappschnee* ist feucht und etwas schwerer. *Feuchtschnee* oder Sulzschnee ist durch weitere Nässe noch schwerer. *Nassschnee* ist stark durchnässt, es rinnt Wasser heraus. *Filzschnee* ist etwas verdichtet und kann leicht feucht sein. *Faulschnee* ist großkörniger Nassschnee, in dem Skier versacken. *Windharsch* bildet sich bei feuchtem Wind als dünne Kruste auf Schnee. *Bruchharsch* heißt oberflächlich durchweichter und wieder gefrorener Schnee. *Griesel* wird wiederholt gefrorener, körniger Schnee genannt. *Eislamelle* ist eine dünne Eisschicht an der Schneeoberfläche. *Firn* ist durch Schmelz- und Gefriervorgänge stark verdichteter Altschnee. *Firnspiegel* ist die oberflächliche dünne Eisschicht auf Schnee. *Gletschereisschnee* heißt der weiter verdichtete Firn. *Kunstschnee* oder technischer Schnee entsteht, wenn Schneekanonen Wassertropfen bei unter minus vier Grad Lufttemperatur versprühen.

*Infos von Tante Google


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Februar 2018)

@mzonq 
Hast Du Urlaub???


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2018)

Papp- und Filzschnee war auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## mzonq (19. Februar 2018)

leider nicht, aber ich schiebe ein bescheuertes Thema vor mir her.
Was ich hier betreibe nennt man glaub ich Übersprungshandlung


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2018)

bzw.  Prokrastination


----------



## Axl_S (19. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> bzw.  Prokrastination


wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.
Aber jetzt arbeite ich wirklich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Prokrastination


Ist das dann quasi ein geistiger Bunnyhop?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ist das dann quasi ein geistiger Bunnyhop?



Ne, das ist eher so wie wenn Du vor einer schwierigen Abfahrt noch ewig über die aktuellen Bodenbedingungen oder den idealen Druckpunkt Deiner Bremse, den besten Reifen für diese Strecke quatscht, statt loszufahren. Kenne ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## theWatzman (19. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens einen ca.ein Drittel höheren Energieverbrauch als sonst



Ich hatte so ein 6/3 hören Energie verbrauch als sonst....wurde mit Kuchen, Schnitzel Kartoffelbrei und Berliner kompensiert......


----------



## theWatzman (19. Februar 2018)

und ein kleiner Momentausschnitt aus der Tour........


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Ich werde heute mal testen, ob’s im Wald griffig genug ist oder einfach nur Eis. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich morgen am Start. 
#endlichtrockenetrails


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2018)

Grundsätzlich würde ich mich da gerne aufdrängen


----------



## theWatzman (24. Februar 2018)

Habs gestern schon getestet viel viel Eis....hatte mir ab und zu Schlittschuhe gewünscht.....2 x Rad seitlich so schnell weg gerutscht das ich auf einmal ohne Rad dastand.....Buckel hochfahren auf Forststrasse war ein gewaltige technische Herausforderung......hat aber riesig Spaß gemacht....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2018)

Ein Träumchen:


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Also im Wald ist es teilweise schon sauglatt. Insbesondere dort wo die Sonne hinkommt und/oder viele Leute unterwegs sind. Ansonsten aber allerfeinst festgetrampelte, angenehm zu fahrende Schneedecke und auf den weniger begangenen Nebenwegen dürfte es noch besser/griffiger sein.


----------



## Watzefug (24. Februar 2018)

Bin morgen gerne dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich war heute auf kurze 10km Testrunde hier im Wald (Solitude), fand es grenzwertig mit dem Eis.
Habe ich am Sontag vor einer Woche noch Skilangläufer und Rodelfahrer überholt, so hatten heut Skeletonfahrer und Eisschnellläufer eindeutig die besseren Karten ;-)
Wo es Schnee liegt macht auch weiterhin Spaß, ist normal rutschig (genaue Schneesorte weiss ich nicht ;-))
Doch wenn immer wieder 100m Glatteis kommt hört bei mir ohne Spikes der Spaß auf:




Tendentiell sind, wie @Hockdrik auch schrieb, Singletrails besser befahrbar als die Verbindungsstücke.
Wünsche Euch dennoch viel Spaß morgen, bitte auf die Knochen aufpassen!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2018)

Wunderschöne 1.000hm und 30km Runde zu dritt bei angenehm trockener Kälte und wärmender Sonne im Stuttgarter Osten. 

Bemerkenswert: während man auf den breiten Schotterwegen teils am griffigeren Rand entlang radeln musste, weil es in der Mitte schon ab und zu Eisplatten hatte, waren die Trails oftmals schneefrei und trocken. Perfekt! 

      

Das dritte Bild ist von woanders geklaut, aber genau so, also wirklich genau so, war es heute oft: 
links und rechts Schnee, aber der Trail trocken, hart gefroren, schnell und griffig.

Ansonsten:
- flache Morgensonne
- orange Riegel mit Tee für drei Typen im Schnee
- in der Schrebergarten-Vogelvoliere am Wegesrand war schon Frühling


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Februar 2018)

Der Tee war DAS Highlight! Danke


----------



## naray (3. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Würde gerne mal ne Runde mit fahren. Ist morgen jemand am Start? 

Mfg Jens


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. März 2018)

Hallo Jens,- in der Regel sehr gerne!
Ich kann ausgerechnet morgen leider nicht...


----------



## orudne (3. März 2018)

naray schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Würde gerne mal ne Runde mit fahren. Ist morgen jemand am Start?
> 
> Mfg Jens


Hallo Jens,
ich bin morgen am Start.
8 Uhr, Endhaltestelle "Zacke" in Degerloch


----------



## naray (3. März 2018)

Alles klar super bis dann


----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2018)

Ich kann jetzt doch auch - bis gleich!


----------



## El_Huette (4. März 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2018)

30km und 900hm zu viert, erst Frost und fest dann zunehmend Sonne und Matsch. Das Knirschen der Kette hatte ich den letzten Wochen fast vergessen...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2018)

Nur kurz als Info: zwei übliche Early Birds fahren morgen auswärts, zwei können nicht.
Das soll aber niemanden davon abhalten, sich dennoch hier zu melden und zu verabreden. 
(Ort, Zeit und Wochentag sollten gleich bleiben, sonst fällt uns der Himmel auf den Kopf oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Hockdrik (15. März 2018)

Early notice für die Early Birds:
Wetter sieht aktuell extrem reizvoll aus!  
(Schnee und eindeutig unter Null)

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## orudne (15. März 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Early notice für die Early Birds:
> Wetter sieht aktuell extrem reizvoll aus!
> (Schnee und eindeutig unter Null)
> 
> Wer ist dabei?


Ok, Dr. Jekyll, für sie wird das Wetter also gut.

Für mich wirkt die Aussicht abschreckend.

Grüße,
Mr. Hyde

PS: kann trotzdem sein, dass ich dabei bin.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. März 2018)

Du... äh... Sie sind mein Alter Ego?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. März 2018)

Ich bin nochmal im Schwarzwald dieses Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Watzefug (16. März 2018)

Bei mir klärt es sich am Samstag Nachmittag auf, ob ich am Sonntag am Start bin. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## theWatzman (16. März 2018)

Frau is auf Schneeschuhwanderung daher bin ich raus.....leider


----------



## El_Huette (16. März 2018)

Ich bin am Samstag auf dem HSB Konzi und aller Voraussicht nach Sonntag morgen nicht fahrfähig


----------



## orudne (17. März 2018)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Watzefug (17. März 2018)

Bin raus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. März 2018)

Schwarzwald ist erledigt, ich auch. Morgen Früh mal aus Rad setzen und dann entscheiden. Wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt bin bitte nicht warten, nur eine Kerze anzünden...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. März 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Du... äh... Sie sind mein Alter Ego?


Solang er nicht Dein alter Ergo ist


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2018)

Nach langer Abstinenz bin ich morgen auch am Start. Ich freue mich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. März 2018)

Ich geh wieder ins Bett. Noch nicht fit


----------



## mttam (18. März 2018)

Ich bin dabei. Bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2018)

Doppelt schade - scheint abseits der Straßen feinsten Powder zu haben. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. März 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Doppelt schade



Jep,- definitiv! Könnt mich auch total in den Allerwertesten beißen. Aber des bringt ja nix... außer Bisspuren 

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## GG71 (18. März 2018)

Nicht nur: Ist auch eine prima Joga-Übung. 
Würde ich auch unterlassen 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## orudne (18. März 2018)

Ok, Ich muss zugeben, dass ich heute Spaß hatte!
Trotz Schnee!
;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2018)

Und trotz Glitsch unterm Schnee.

Das Stichwort Yoga passt gut: man lernt zuzulassen, dass das Rad mitunter ganz woanders langfährt als man selbst. Die Hauptsache ist, dass man selbst immer locker und in seiner Mitte bleibt. Alles andere ergibt sich.



Ach so... irgendwas mit 30km und 800hm und ich glaube wir waren zu viert oder zu dritt, mit Mr Hyde zu fünft.


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2018)

Hat zwar stellenweise wirklich viel Kraft gekostet aber der Schnee hat für zusätzlichen Spaß gesorgt. War wirklich gut.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2018)

Kommenden Sonntag wirds hart!







Mitstreiter erwünscht !


----------



## orudne (23. März 2018)

Ich bin dabei!

Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Zeitumstellung oder die Bodenbeschaffenheit härter wird.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. März 2018)

So, meine Herren, wie ist es denn jetzt morgen Früh? Der Herr Orudne und ich?! Noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2018)

jau


----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2018)

Schöne, kompakte Runde zu dritt. 26km, 850hm oder so. 

Holzernte ist irgendwie noch nicht zu Ende
 

aber dafür ist der Frühling jetzt da


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schöne, kompakte Runde zu dritt. 26km, 850hm oder so.
> 
> Holzernte ist irgendwie noch nicht zu Ende
> Anhang anzeigen 711433
> ...


Geile Bilder !


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. März 2018)

Ähm, nur zur Sicherheit: Morgen sind alle ohne Bike Ostereier suchen, oder? Nicht, daß ich was verpasse


----------



## orudne (31. März 2018)

Ich bin jedenfalls morgen nicht am Start.


----------



## Hockdrik (31. März 2018)

Ich guck mal, ob ich morgens früh eine kleine Runde vor der Ostereierei hinkriege. Wegen Unberechenbarkeit aber eher solo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. März 2018)

Wie nebenan eben gepostet: solo is eh einfacher!


----------



## orudne (6. April 2018)

Sonntag?

Schönstes Wetter, Zeitumstellung (halbwegs) verdaut ....
... ich bin dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2018)

ich auch! (muss zwar erst noch gesund werden, aber das sollte klappen)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> gesund werden


Guter Plan,- bin ich auch dabei! Beim radeln natürlich sowieso!


----------



## Watzefug (6. April 2018)

Ich bin leider raus, viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. April 2018)

#Werbung#

Morgen gibt´s nochmal Kaiserwetter! Ganz viele ganz arg schöne Wege und natürlich auch ganz arg nette Leute sind doch DAS Argument, um nicht wieder ewig in der Koje zu verstinken, sonder um 8e in Degerloch frische Morgenluft zu verstoffwechseln!
@El_Huette 
@Axl_S 
@mzonq 
@[email protected] 
@ChrisZiegler 
@AnReli 
@theWatzman 
und alle, die ich leider grad nicht parat hab


----------



## flowbike (7. April 2018)

wie lang fahrt ihr denn morgen?


----------



## Hockdrik (7. April 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> wie lang fahrt ihr denn morgen?



Das variiert. Kommt auf Lust und Leute an. Man kann immer früher aussteigen. Oder noch eine Runde dranhängen.


----------



## orudne (7. April 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> wie lang fahrt ihr denn morgen?


Das wird meistens erst am Treffpunkt geklärt.

Aus dem Bauch heraus dürften bei dem schönen Wetter 35-40 km und so 1000 hm zusammen kommen.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2018)

Märchenhafte 42km und 1.200hm Ausfahrt zu dritt in den Stuttgarter Osten, wo es Hexen mit blauen Sonnenbrillen gibt, aber auch die gute Trailfee und Einhörner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2018)

P.S. @ @flowbike:

Weil Du ja wissen wolltest, wie lang wir heute fahren => heute waren es bei mir 3 Stunden und 40 Minuten.

Wobei... wenn man die Diskussion mit der Hexe einrechnet, das Abhängen und Rumlabern in der Sonne, die Warterei auf diverse, zu mampfende Riegel (oder auf mich bei der ein oder anderen Auffahrt  ) und dann noch die Eisbecher... tja, dann waren wir wohl gut 5 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## Radio_ (9. April 2018)

Hi, würde gern mal bei euch mitfahren. Nehmt ihr denn jemanden mit, der eventuell nicht der schnellste ist? Also garkeine Ausdauer hab ich jetzt nicht. Hab bissl mehr aufn rippen aber technische strecken sind eigentlich kein problem für mich


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2018)

Hallo @Radio_ 

Eigenzitat aus Beitrag 1:





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Radio_ (10. April 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hallo @Radio_
> 
> Eigenzitat aus Beitrag 1:


Alles klar danke..Das hab ich glatt überlesen. Ich werd denk mal die Woche nochmal bisschen allein fahren um mal zu schauen ob mein Training über den Winter sich gelohnt hat. Meld mich einfach per PM oder so wenn ich mitfahre


----------



## jonasrueger (10. April 2018)

Radio_ schrieb:


> Meld mich einfach per PM oder so wenn ich mitfahre


Einfach hier reinschreiben. Wir freuen uns immer über Mitfahrer.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. April 2018)

...schon wieder Sonntag morgen... 
...schon wieder geiles Wetter angesagt...
...schon wieder biken gehen! 
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## orudne (14. April 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...schon wieder Sonntag morgen...
> ...schon wieder geiles Wetter angesagt...
> ...schon wieder biken gehen!
> Wer kommt mit?


Bei mir sollte es klappen!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2018)

Leider auswärts / viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2018)

Ich werde morgen Früh mein Rad satteln und in Degerloch erscheinen. Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. April 2018)

?!  





das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige


----------



## madege (21. April 2018)

Hey...... 

Findet statt morgen, oder??
Wäre nach gefühlten 10 Jahren auch mal wieder dabei 

Gruß Mark


----------



## orudne (21. April 2018)

Dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. April 2018)

madege schrieb:


> Hey......
> 
> Findet statt morgen, oder??
> Wäre nach gefühlten 10 Jahren auch mal wieder dabei
> ...


Findet statt! Schön, Dich mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## orudne (22. April 2018)

Leider doch raus :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2018)

Schöne, große, sommerliche Runde in Richtung Süden, 7 Leute, gut 50km, knapp 1.000hm.  

(Bilder folgen. Vielleicht. Wenn das Wetter aufhört, so unverschämt schön zu sein.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2018)

Bilder Nachtrag

zu siebt am Treffpunkt
  

kollektive Rumstehen bei der einzigen Reifenpanne
 

jetzt wissen wir endlich, wer die Trails aufräumt


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2018)

Stimmungsmacher am Morgen mit weniger Klassikern, aber vielleicht ein paar Newcomern?





Für morgen haben sich ein paar übliche Verdächtige/Klassiker abgemeldet, aber ich bin am Start. Sonst noch jemand? Vielleicht ein paar Neulinge/Newcomer oder Neugierige, die bisher immer nur mitgelesen haben? 

Das Kleingedruckte hilft bei den Antworten auf das was, wie und wo.

Ob Ihr kommt, muss sich allerdings jeder selbst beantworten und am besten auch hier reinschreiben, sonst fahre ich morgen - ohne Umweg über den Treffpunkt - direkt in den Wald.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. April 2018)

Ich bin zwar weder neu noch neugierig, aber wenn Du mich ertragen kannst fahr ich mit


----------



## mikaelgeiger (28. April 2018)

Falls ihr fahrt würde ich mich mal anschließen, wär das OK?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2018)

mikaelgeiger schrieb:


> Falls ihr fahrt würde ich mich mal anschließen, wär das OK?



Herzlich willkommen, Mikael!


----------



## mikaelgeiger (28. April 2018)

Cool, bis dann!


----------



## qoob (28. April 2018)

Ich will auch kommen. Bin entweder pünktlich oder habe verschlafen.


----------



## qoob (29. April 2018)

Baustelle in Feuerbach - Ich bin raus.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2018)

Sehr schöne, etwas längere Runde von 46km und gut 1.200hm zu viert bzw. dann zu dritt.

Die Bedingungen waren heute etwas tückisch. Der Boden so hart und fest wie aus den Wochen der Trockenheit zuvor, aber mit einem leichten Schmierfilm überzogen. Hat zu einigen “Glitsch-und-weg”-Momenten geführt.  

In dem Sinne: gute Besserung allen Gliedmaßen an linken Händen und wie gesagt: mein Keller liegt voll mit guten 26er Reifen.


----------



## mikaelgeiger (29. April 2018)

Sieht noch nicht viel besser aus. Das Angebot mit den Reifen nehme ich gerne an. Trotzdem danke für die coole Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2018)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. April 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!


Von mir ebenfalls!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2018)

Morgen birdet es wieder early!






2 1/2 Anmeldungen gibt es bereits. Noch wer dabei?
Das Kleingedruckte hilft Neugierigen und Neulingen bei den Antworten auf das was, wie und wo.

Übrigens: es gibt in Stuttgart tatsächlich einen Kaffee-Versender namens Early Bird Coffee.

Vielleicht sollten wir die mal nach einem Trikot-Sponsoring fragen? Das Logo ist ja ganz nett.
Wobei: ich lehne Einheits-Kluft ab. Also vielleicht eher ein Kaffee-Sponsoring?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Mai 2018)

Bin ich die /2 von 2 1/2? Jedenfalls dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bin ich die /2 von 2 1/2? Jedenfalls dabei!



Ne, der Halbe ist der, der nur maximal jedes zweite angekündigte Mal kommt, weil er vorher oft noch kurzfristig krank wird. 

Mit mir haben sich so gesehen drei Leute fest angemeldet und einer kommt halt mit einer 50:50 Chance.


----------



## orudne (5. Mai 2018)

Ok, 3 + 1/2 = 2 1/2!

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2018)

erhöhe auf 4 1/2 angekündigte Bikende


----------



## Timperator (5. Mai 2018)

Ich melde mich auch mal vorsichtig an und hoffe dass ich es pünktlich um 8 schaffe. ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Mai 2018)

Sehr feine Sache heute! Viel Prominenz im Wald  bei mir warens dann knapp 70km...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (6. Mai 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sehr feine Sache heute! Viel Prominenz im Wald  bei mir warens dann knapp 70km...


Jau! Saugeil!
Die „langsame“ Gruppe ist auch wohlbehalten wieder angekommen und hatte knapp 50 km bei 1200 hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Mai 2018)

Bleibt zu ergänzen: 
- wie gut es sich anfühlt, wenn nach dem langen, nassen Winter der Staub in der Sonne auf dem Trail tanzt
- wie krass-breit-cool die Mischung heute wieder war: vom 80mm (?!) Hardtail bis hin zum 200mm Doppel-Brücken-Monster war alles dabei
- zu siebt, teilweise zu acht waren wir auch schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## mttam (7. Mai 2018)

Jep, die früh-sommerliche Trailexploration hat gefetzt.


----------



## DeppJones (8. Mai 2018)

hallo,

was heißt den "early birds"? wann und wo startet ihr denn?
ich suche noch Anschluss zum gelegentlichen Trail-Riding

(Im Bereich Gerlingen/Bärenschlössle/Solitude/Botnang/Feuerbach kenn ich mich nach mittlwerweile 13Jahren regelmäßigen Bike-Einsätzen ganz gut aus)


----------



## orudne (8. Mai 2018)

DeppJones schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> was heißt den "early birds"? wann und wo startet ihr denn?
> ich suche noch Anschluss zum gelegentlichen Trail-Riding
> ...


Sonntags 8:00 Uhr Zacke Degerloch 

Ausführlicher hier: (nur die Startzeit hat sich von 7 auf 8 geändert)


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mttam (8. Mai 2018)

HI, 

in aller Kürze: Sonntags 8:00 Uhr, Degerloch; Endstation der Zacke. Lànge und Anzahl der Leute variiert je nach Wetter und Saison. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. Mai 2018)

Sonntag wäre es dann wieder soweit. Jemand außer mir dabei? 



 

Das Kleingedruckte hilft Neugierigen und Neulingen bei den Antworten auf das was, wie und wo.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Mai 2018)

Wenns nach Texas geht komm ich natürlich mit. Geschaltet und gefedert


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Mai 2018)

mzonq schrieb:


> Hi, das hört sich interessant an. Bei mir scheitert so eine frühe Ausfahrt immer am Hund...dem inneren Schweinehund, des Deutschen liebstes Haustier! Wenn ich aber Gruppenzwang habe, dann klappt das auch. Sind auch neu in der Region hier, von daher wäre so was quasihalbfestes - in diesem Fall - nicht schlecht. Damit man auch mal die Gegend hier kennenlernt.
> Ich wohne allerdings in ES, wo trefft ihr euch denn jetzt "unregelmäßig"? Bleibt es bei der S-Bahnstation Degerloch? Kann ich überhaupt ein Rad mitnehmen? Egal, find ich schon raus. Habe momentan auch kein Auto, aber so wie ich S kenne, wäre das auch nicht so der Bringer. Ich muß halt wieder so spätestens um 11:00 Uhr in ES sein, sonst jibt es Ärscher mit der Familie. Mein 10 Monate alter Sohn meckert sonst )
> Wenn ihr euch mal meldet, dann schau ich mir das "logistisch" an und melde wieder.
> Beste Grüße


Damals...
Komm doch mal wieder rüber,- wir haben Kekse!


----------



## qoob (12. Mai 2018)

Hänge zwar grad in den Seilen - werde aber morgen wieder aus den Federn schanzen und nach Degerloch pilgern.


----------



## Axl_S (13. Mai 2018)

Ich guck mal kurz vorbei


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Mai 2018)

Nachtrag: am Sonntag waren wir early zu fünf-vier-dritt unterwegs, es hat ein bisschen geregnet und wir hatten 28km sowie 950hm in den Beinen.


----------



## orudne (18. Mai 2018)

Nächster Sonntag steht vor der Türe ;-)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Snowy__Woods (18. Mai 2018)

Hey, ich werd mal stiller beobachter des Thread. Ich komm aus Ostfildern und werd noch bisschen an meiner Fahrtechnik und Kondition feilen und mich dann ggf. euch anschließen.

Grüße


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Mai 2018)

Ich bin nicht am Start - viel Spaß zusammen!


----------



## orudne (19. Mai 2018)

Ok, da sich für morgen früh niemand gemeldet hat und das Wetter schlecht werden soll mach ich auch einen Rückzieher :-/

Ich bin morgen nicht am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (26. Mai 2018)

So, morgen ist wieder Sonntag!

Ich würde nach alter Tradition um 8 Uhr an der Zacke starten. 

Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Mai 2018)

Leider nicht im Ländle - viel Spaß!


----------



## Myan_st (26. Mai 2018)

Ich komme mal wieder


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Mai 2018)

Ich bin morgen nicht am Start.


----------



## Myan_st (26. Mai 2018)

Ok zu nett heute. Nicht persönlich nehmen. Ich bin raus.


----------



## orudne (26. Mai 2018)

Ok, ich mach dann auch nen Rückzieher :-/

Aktuell hat sich für morgen früh keiner angemeldet. 

———
An die stillen Mitleser:
Eine kleine Meldung würde die Planung ungemein erleichtern. 
Es ist (vor allem mit kleinen Kindern oder bei einem geplanten Discobesuch) nicht immer leicht abzusehen ob man Sonntag früh pünktlich am Start stehen kann, aber wenn man sich gemeldet hat, dann motiviert das einen ja eventuell auch doch noch sich raus zu quälen und ne schöne Runde zu fahren.


----------



## mttam (26. Mai 2018)

Ich wäre gerne gekommen; habe aber seit heute Nachmittag eine Schiene am Unterarm. Bin also raus (6-7 Wochen).


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Mai 2018)

mttam schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne gekommen; habe aber seit heute Nachmittag eine Schiene am Unterarm. Bin also raus (6-7 Wochen).


Ohoh,- war das gap zu groß oder der Dämpfer falsch eingestellt?

Gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## mttam (26. Mai 2018)

Danke. Nope, weder noch. Vorderrad Washout im unteren Teil des KB II; in einer relativ neuen etwas hängenden Rechtskurve. Bike blieb in Baumstumpf hängen und die Hand schlug sehr unglücklich im Lenker ein. Sehr sehr dumm gelaufen; eigentlich ein harmloser Sturz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (26. Mai 2018)

mttam schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne gekommen; habe aber seit heute Nachmittag eine Schiene am Unterarm. Bin also raus (6-7 Wochen).





mttam schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne gekommen; habe aber seit heute Nachmittag eine Schiene am Unterarm. Bin also raus (6-7 Wochen).



Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## mttam (26. Mai 2018)

Merci.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Mai 2018)

Kleine, dumme Stürze mit großer Wirkung, kenne ich leider nur zu gut. Kann immer passieren. Ärgerlich! 

Eine schnelle, aber gründliche Genesung wünsche ich Dir und dann sehen uns wieder auf den Trails!


----------



## GG71 (28. Mai 2018)

mttam schrieb:


> die Hand schlug sehr unglücklich im Lenker ein. Sehr sehr dumm gelaufen; eigentlich ein harmloser Sturz.


Wünsche Dir auch eine gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juni 2018)

Frühmeldung: Sonntag bin ich nicht am Start.


----------



## qoob (2. Juni 2018)

Hmmm,
keiner da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Watzefug (2. Juni 2018)

Ich bin morgen früh leider raus. Habe seit neuestem so ein gutes 4 kg schweres Leichtgewicht, dass den Takt vorgibt...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich morgen überhaupt zum biken komme. Nächste Woche bin ich leider auch raus. Dann bin ich wieder regelmäßig dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juni 2018)

In der Annahme, dass sich der Boden im Wald bis Sonntag halbwegs von den lokal teils ziemlich heftig niedergegangenen Wassermassen erholt hat, würde ich mal wieder ganz reguläre Early Birds anstreben.





Wie schaut's bei Euch so aus?

Für Neugierige und Neulinge das Kleingedruckte:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juni 2018)

Ich kann diesen Sonntag leider nicht...


----------



## qoob (16. Juni 2018)

Bin dabei.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (16. Juni 2018)

Nach längerer Early Birds Abstinenz wäre ich morgen früh auch mal wieder am Start


----------



## orudne (16. Juni 2018)

Bin noch ein Wackelkandidat. 

Wenn ich um 8:00 nicht da bin, bitte nicht warten.


----------



## orudne (17. Juni 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Bin noch ein Wackelkandidat.
> 
> Wenn ich um 8:00 nicht da bin, bitte nicht warten.


Doch noch geschafft!
Zum Glück, denn die Trailbedingungen waren heute super. 

Bei mir waren es dann 30 km und 800 hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2018)

35 und 1.000 - sonst genau gleich!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2018)

*Early Ankündigung für die Early Birds*






Sonst noch jemand dabei? 



Für Neugierige und Neulinge das Kleingedruckte:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juni 2018)

Konkurrenzveranstaltung. Sorry


----------



## orudne (22. Juni 2018)

Wieder Wackelkandidat :-/


----------



## qoob (22. Juni 2018)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Axl_S (24. Juni 2018)

Auch dabei.


----------



## dellmath (24. Juni 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juni 2018)

Wunderbare, eher kompakte Runde im schönen Stuttgarter Osten zu fünft.
Irgendwas unter 30km und 800hm bei bestem Wetter, aber fast etwas zu trocken-rutschigen Trail-Bedingungen.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2018)

Jau, Woche neigt sich dem Wochenende zu und übermorgen ist wahrscheinlich wieder Sonntag, von daher: Dabei! Sonst noch wer? 






Für Neugierige und Neulinge das Kleingedruckte:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Ansina (29. Juni 2018)

Ich wahrscheinlich...


----------



## orudne (29. Juni 2018)

Ich eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Juni 2018)

Dabei!


----------



## qoob (29. Juni 2018)

Unbedingt dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juni 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dabei!


Rückzieher. Sorry!


----------



## qoob (30. Juni 2018)

??? Fehlt Dir eine Kette ???


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juni 2018)

Auch, aber das ist nicht der Grund :/


----------



## Ansina (30. Juni 2018)

Ich ziehe leider auch zurück, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (1. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre ein Stück mit.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2018)

Eckdaten 26km / 840hm / 3h unterwegs / 5 glückliche Biker



es liegen ein paar Bäume rum
der trockene Boden ist rutschig und staubig
das Wetter ist schön
die Leute nett
und alles gut!


----------



## Petter78 (3. Juli 2018)

Ein Halloooo an alle...
Ich möchte mich mal gaaanz kurz vorstellen
Ich bin Patrick , 39 Jahre und komme aus Remseck in der Nähe von Ludwigsburg
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Leute die Trails genauso lieben wie ich , ich bin aber Anfänger
Meine alte Truppe hat glaube ich das Interesses verloren ....bin  aber auf diese Seite hier gestoßen )
Ich würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Juli 2018)

Petter78 schrieb:


> Halloooo
> Ich würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren....


GunAaaabend! 
Ich formuliere das jetzt mal direkt,- hoffentlich verstehst Du mich nicht falsch! 
Wie auch schon im Eingangspost beschrieben sind Anfänger bei den hiesigen Bedingungen und unserer momentanen Gruppenzusammensetzung eher etwas überfordert. 
Ich fände es schade, vor allem für Dich, wenn Du die frühe, weite Anreise auf Dich nimmst um dann festzustellen, dass es nicht passt. 
Schau Dir doch mal das Tourenangebot des DAV Stuttgart/Mtb an, dass könnte gut passen !
Happy Trails! 
G3


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juli 2018)

Am Sonntag wieder:





Für Neugierige und Neulinge das Kleingedruckte:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## orudne (6. Juli 2018)

;-)


----------



## qoob (7. Juli 2018)

Fahrrad steht bereit - bin morgen dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Juli 2018)

Haben wir eigentlich schonmal über Sponsoring nachgedacht?
https://earlybird-coffee.de/
Zumindest sollten wir die Jungs mal besuchen/anschreiben oder so...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juli 2018)

Joa, schöne Explorer-Runde Richtung Südwesten zu dritt. Irgendwas mit 45km und 1.100hm. Und ein kleiner Salto zum Abschluss.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juli 2018)

Sonntag?!




Wird von mir aus dieses Mal allerdings eher kompakt, muss um 12.00 Uhr wo sein. 

Für Neugierige und Neulinge das Kleingedruckte:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2018)

Dabei 
Kompakte SSP- Runde?


----------



## Mulich (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich würde euch gerne mal morgens begleiten bei der Sonntagsrunde. Bin Physio in Degerloch und hab von einer Teilnehmerin gehört, daß ihr eine nette Truppe seid. 
Wäre das ok? 

Gruß Uli


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juli 2018)

Mulich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich würde euch gerne mal morgens begleiten bei der Sonntagsrunde. Bin Physio in Degerloch und hab von einer Teilnehmerin gehört, daß ihr eine nette Truppe seid.
> Wäre das ok?
> 
> Gruß Uli




Voll okay!  

Du wurdest sogar schon angekündigt bzw. dass sie Dich anwerben will.


----------



## orudne (13. Juli 2018)

Wie letzte Woche:
Wackelkandidat :-/


----------



## Mulich (13. Juli 2018)

Wie auf der Slackline. Wackeln okay, nur runterfallen ist nicht gut.. Freu mich.


----------



## orudne (13. Juli 2018)

Mulich schrieb:


> Wie auf der Slackline. Wackeln okay, nur runterfallen ist nicht gut.. Freu mich.




 
;-)


----------



## Watzefug (14. Juli 2018)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## dellmath (15. Juli 2018)

Ich war auch dabei 
War eine gute Runde bei besten Bedingungn.

Grüße, 
Matze


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juli 2018)

Sehr schöne, sehr staubige Runde zu neunt  mit 40km und 1.150hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juli 2018)

Am Sonntag ist wieder Sonntag und regnen solls ja nur Samstag. So der Plan und die Wettervorhersage von gestern. 
Kann aber auch sein, dass es Sonntagmittag anfängt zu regnen. 

Ich wär' jedenfalls dabei, wenn es nicht schon um 8.00 Uhr aus Eimern schüttet. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Juli 2018)

Ich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich!



...und dieses mal werde ich Euch nicht aufhalten:


----------



## orudne (21. Juli 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...und dieses mal werde ich Euch nicht aufhalten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 754557


Beschde ever!!


----------



## qoob (21. Juli 2018)

Für das Rad mit der Rennradkasette? - "Nur Weicheier drücken auf's Knöpfchen"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2018)

qoob schrieb:


> Knöpfchen


Darum hab ich einen männlichen Hebel bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juli 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...und dieses mal werde ich Euch nicht aufhalten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 754557




Damit hast Du dann den... äh... die Längste, oder? 

Den Rest der Konversation finde ich sehr zweideutig. Es ist doch egal ob weiblich oder männlich, hart oder weich, ausfahrbar oder nicht, Knöpfchen oder Hebel: Hauptsache Ihr bewegt Euch morgen zur üblichen Zeit zum bekannten Treffpunkt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> zweideutig


Eindeutig!


----------



## qoob (21. Juli 2018)

Kann morgen nicht - family business . . .


----------



## Nuc89 (21. Juli 2018)

Steht bei mir im Kalender. Nur noch mega Regen kann mich verhindern.


----------



## Axl_S (22. Juli 2018)

Bin pünktlich


----------



## theWatzman (22. Juli 2018)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Bin pünktlich


Versuch ich auch......trotz der laaaangen Anfahrt


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2018)

40km und 630h zu fünft. Wunderbares Licht inkl. Sonnenschein und Nebel mit Sonnenschein drauf, ziemlich griffiger Boden und kein Tropfen Regen. Laut Wetterbericht hätten wir ab 9.00 Uhr zumindest leichten Regen haben müssen, kam aber nicht. 

Die Jungs zu fotografieren, ist wie Flöhe hüten, zumal wenn die Stechmücken drumrum schwirren:


----------



## qoob (26. Juli 2018)

Sonntag 7:00 ?


----------



## orudne (27. Juli 2018)

Ich bin für Sonntag raus. 
... bin nicht in Stuttgart...


----------



## theWatzman (27. Juli 2018)

Bin für die nächsten 2 Wochen raus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2018)

bin diesen Sonntag raus


----------



## Mulich (27. Juli 2018)

Wäre dabei... auch zum 7


----------



## Nuc89 (28. Juli 2018)

Acht Uhr würde gut klingen.


----------



## Mulich (28. Juli 2018)

Also 8h ? Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juli 2018)

Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr die Early Bird Flagge hochhaltet!


----------



## Nuc89 (28. Juli 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr die Early Bird Flagge hochhaltet!


Das machen wir. 

Also 8 Uhr steht. 
Ganz neue Leute sind ja nicht dabei.  Also wissen ja alle bescheid.


----------



## Nuc89 (29. Juli 2018)

Wir waren heute zu 3 im Westen unterwegs.  
Bei mir standen heute 40km und 1023hm auf der Uhr. 
An der Stelle möchte ich doch mal die Leute loben die aus den ganzen feinen Trails eine Tour machen.
Heute hat man mal wieder gemerkt, dass es nicht  so einfach ist.


----------



## qoob (29. Juli 2018)

Staubig wars - hat es gestern geregnet?


----------



## mzonq (29. Juli 2018)

In Esslingen hat es geschüttet.... Für 10 bis 15 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2018)

Ich wäre am Sonntag mal wieder am Start. Noch jemand dabei? 




 

Für Neugierige und Neulinge das Kleingedruckte:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. August 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sonntag


Denke schon 

Dein Bild ist unsichtbar...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Denke schon



noch da?! Sehr cool! 



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dein Bild ist unsichtbar...



jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## orudne (3. August 2018)

Ich sag mal vorsichtig zu ;-)


----------



## Watzefug (3. August 2018)

Ich werde es versuchen, kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen


----------



## theWatzman (3. August 2018)

Bin definitiv raus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulich (4. August 2018)

Werde es auch versuchen. 50/50.


----------



## Nuc89 (4. August 2018)

Wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Mulich (5. August 2018)

Bin raus. Hochzeit ging zu lange gestern... Viel Spaß


----------



## Hockdrik (5. August 2018)

Ziemliche großartige 37km und 800hm Runde Richtung Süden zu sechst. Bisschen Anfahrt über die Felder als Appetizer, feinste Trails zum Hauptgang und diverse Cappuccinii, Eisshakes und alkoholfreie Weizen zum Nachtisch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. August 2018)

Großartig auch die Bilder!


----------



## GG71 (5. August 2018)

Schöne Bilder, find ich auch


----------



## Nuc89 (11. August 2018)

Hey also ich hab Bock wie Sau auf eine Runde Biken wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## Hockdrik (11. August 2018)

Leider verhindert.


----------



## orudne (11. August 2018)

Bin raus


----------



## Mulich (11. August 2018)

Bin bei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (12. August 2018)

Also um 8 an der Zacke.


----------



## Myan_st (12. August 2018)

Ich komme auch mal wieder


----------



## Nuc89 (12. August 2018)

Wir sind heute eine nette Runde zu 3 gefahren.  
Bei mir waren heute 39km und 1051hm auf dem Tacho. Einen Kaffee gab es zur Belohnung auch noch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. August 2018)

Zwei EarlyBirds haben heute die Fahne im Süden gehisst.
Grüße vom HolyHansen!


----------



## qoob (15. August 2018)




----------



## qoob (15. August 2018)

Bin in der Ferne, muß aber an euch denken (  s.o.)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. August 2018)

Kommenden Sonntag ist Sonntag, das Vinschgau ist abgegrast und ich würde gerne gepflegt Geländeradsport betreiben. Noch andere Freaks am Start?


----------



## El_Huette (17. August 2018)

Ich bin leider leider bei einer Hochzeit und diesen Sonntag nicht mit am Start.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. August 2018)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (17. August 2018)

Ich bin auch mal wieder am Start.


----------



## Mulich (17. August 2018)

Auch dabei


----------



## orudne (17. August 2018)

Bin am Strand ;-)


----------



## Steffen1401 (18. August 2018)

Wie bereits mit Hockdrik geschrieben wäre ich morgen zum ersten mal dabei


----------



## Nuc89 (18. August 2018)

Bin auch dabei. Freu mich


----------



## KnallPengBumm (18. August 2018)

Ebenfalls am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. August 2018)

Wow - full house!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. August 2018)

Early Achter

Heute zu acht mit neuen und alten Bekannten, regelmäßigen und seltenen Mitfahrern gut 40km und 900hm Richtung Süden unterwegs. Für unsere Verhältnisse relativ lange Anfahrt, dafür dann hochdosiert Trails und glücklich wieder zurück.


----------



## Watzefug (24. August 2018)

Ich bin am Sonntag am Start


----------



## Hockdrik (24. August 2018)

Ich diesmal nicht. Viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. August 2018)

Ich nicht, muss Rennen fahren...


----------



## Nuc89 (24. August 2018)

Ich leider auch nicht.  Bin nicht im Ländle.


----------



## orudne (24. August 2018)

Bin noch auf dem Wasser ;-)


----------



## Watzefug (24. August 2018)

Ich muss hier eindeutig zu viele Beiträge mit "hilfreich" bewerten; gefallen tut mir das nicht...


----------



## orudne (24. August 2018)

Watzefug schrieb:


> Ich muss hier eindeutig zu viele Beiträge mit "hilfreich" bewerten; gefallen tut mir das nicht...



Nach der Ferienzeit wird das wieder besser ;-)


----------



## Ansina (31. August 2018)

Fährt denn diesen Sonntag jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (31. August 2018)

bei mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## Watzefug (31. August 2018)

Ich bin raus...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. September 2018)

Ansina schrieb:


> Fährt denn diesen Sonntag jemand?



Bisschen ungünstiges Wochenende, da die Hauptverdächtigen noch im Urlaub oder anderweitig unterwegs sind. Bei mir hängt es davon ab, wann ich heute Nacht nach Hause komme. Daher von mir leider auch erst kurzfristige Zu- oder Absage.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. September 2018)

Ansina schrieb:


> Fährt denn diesen Sonntag jemand?


Ich bin "leider" noch in der Pfalz ...


----------



## Ansina (1. September 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bisschen ungünstiges Wochenende, da die Hauptverdächtigen noch im Urlaub oder anderweitig unterwegs sind. Bei mir hängt es davon ab, wann ich heute Nacht nach Hause komme. Daher von mir leider auch erst kurzfristige Zu- oder Absage.


Kein Problem, dann fahr ich einfach heut ne kleine Runde...


----------



## Nuc89 (1. September 2018)

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall auch Bock zu fahren.


----------



## Axl_S (1. September 2018)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf jeden Fall auch Bock zu fahren.


Dann lass uns doch ne Runde fahren. 

So um 8h an der Zacke.


----------



## Nuc89 (1. September 2018)

Sehr gut. Freut mich


----------



## Hockdrik (1. September 2018)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. September 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dabei!


Ich werd mal die Vogesen Testen


----------



## Ansina (1. September 2018)

Ich komm dann auch...


----------



## Ansina (2. September 2018)

Ich kneife... hab nen frisch verheilten Schlüsselbeinbruch und sollte absolut nicht stürzen, da ist bei Regen fahren eine eher schlechter Idee. 
Mist, gestern sah es noch so aus, als ob es halten würde!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. September 2018)

Ansina schrieb:


> Mist, gestern sah es noch so aus, als ob es halten würde!



Yep, die Qualität der Wettervorhersage lässt zu wünschen übrig. Ich werde dennoch am Start sein und mal gucken, ob ich mit Nässe noch umzugehen weiß. 

Gute Restheilung!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. September 2018)

Kompakte, aber sehr schöne 20km Runde im Regen zu viert. Teils mehr Grip als bei der Trockenheit der letzten Wochen. Teils wurde man aber auch schlagartig daran erinnert, was noch mal das Trail-Feature "nasse Wurzel" ist und wie man damit umgeht. Kalibrierung "Herbst 2018" läuft gerade im Hintergrund. Ansonsten tolle Luft und angenehme Temperaturen. Die Balance zwischen von außen nass werden und von innen dagegen anschwitzen, muss übrigens auch neu gelernt werden.


----------



## theWatzman (4. September 2018)

Wäre am Sonntag am Start, sonst wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. September 2018)

Termingulesch...
Die kommenden zwei Sonntags bin ich raus


----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2018)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Wäre am Sonntag am Start, sonst wer?



Durchaus denkbar!


----------



## orudne (4. September 2018)

Sollte klappen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. September 2018)

Aufgrund Termingulasch 2.1 werd ich Euch am Sonntag doch auch mit meiner Anwesenheit beunruhigen 
@theWatzman 
@Axl_S 
@El_Huette 
@jonasrueger 
Wir erwarten Besuch,- wäre doch mal wieder ein Anlass....!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wir erwarten *hohen *Besuch


also in mehrerlei Hinsicht


----------



## qoob (7. September 2018)

Ich komme nicht.


----------



## orudne (7. September 2018)

Ok, wollte ja ursprünglich early meutern, aber hinsichtlich der Menge von gefederten Stahlfahrrädern ...

... bin dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> gefederten


Wie kommst Du auf gefedert?


----------



## orudne (7. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf gefedert?



Na wenn es zwei sind, dann sind es schon mal doppelt so viele wie sonst!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf gefedert?



Early Birds => Federn => gef(i)edert! Passt doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. September 2018)

Wir legen die Tour einfach so, daß ich bei ca. der Hälfte das Rad tauschen kann. Einfache Dinge kompliziert gedacht...


----------



## Axl_S (8. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> wieder ein Anlass....!


Leider nicht fit.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2018)

Schade - gute Besserung!


----------



## theWatzman (8. September 2018)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Leider nicht fit.


Gute Besserung- kenn ich leider nur zu gut.....


----------



## jonasrueger (8. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> wieder ein Anlass.


Ich bin leider nicht in der Gegend.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2018)

Stuttgart hat sich am Sonntag bei unserer satten 50km und 1.300hm Tour zu fünft bis siebt (manche gingen früher, manche kamen später) mal wieder von seiner besten Seite gezeigt. 

Aus Datenschutzgründen (oder so) nur Bilder von den Pilzen zwischendurch (es beginnt zu herbsteln...) und dem Cappuccino danach.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2018)

Für Sonntag haben sich schon 2-3 Birds gemeldet. Sonst noch wer dabei? 

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2018)

Sehr schöne 40km Runde zu viert Richtung BB bei perfektem Spätsommer-Wetter.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. September 2018)

Angeblich verlässt uns ja der Sommer...

Egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (21. September 2018)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. September 2018)

auch!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2018)

Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## Mulich (22. September 2018)

Komm auch mal wieder


----------



## qoob (22. September 2018)

Fahre mich schon mal mental warm.


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2018)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (22. September 2018)

Yo tambien


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2018)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Yo tambien


Versteh ich zwar nicht, aber dann wird das ja ein volles Fest morgen 
@mzonq kommst auch? 

...und dann raus nach Leonberg 
-> "are you enduro?"


----------



## El_Huette (22. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> -> "are you enduro?"



Nö...eher old school freeride


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...und dann raus nach Leonberg



Meinetwegen, aber wenn das Wetter morgen so wird, wie die Vorhersagen sagen, lass ich zumindest den letzten Trail dort aus, denn der ist mir auch so schon zu schw/mierig.


----------



## Nuc89 (22. September 2018)

Ich werde auch mal an den Start rollen.


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2018)

Ich muss mich leider wieder abmelden. Das Baby war die halbe Nacht schreiend wach. Heute wird wohl kein MTB Sport in meinem Hause geduldet. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Axl_S (23. September 2018)

Ich komme auch


----------



## mzonq (23. September 2018)

Setzte mich jetzt ins Auto und fahre los.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2018)

Kann mir einer erklären, warum wir ausgerechnet bei Regen Fullhouse haben?


----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2018)

Trotz angekündigtem (aber ausbleibendem) Regen waren wir heute zu neunt   auf einer größeren Runde Richtung Westen unterwegs.
Schönstes Herbstwetter, griffige Bodenverhältnisse, frischer, aber während unserer Tour mäßiger Wind.
50km, 1.000hm und ein paar Bilder im Kasten. Meine Herren, es war mir ein Vergnügen! 



neun Mann am Treffpunkt (Frauen dürfen übrigens gerne auch mitfahren!)

 
wenn man sich kennt und es auch einfach passt, sind neun Leute in der Gruppe auch nicht zu viel


Blick zurück auf Höhe Leonberger Kreuz Richtung Stuttgart 
(A8 links im Bild, Fernsehturm ganz schwach rechts am Horizont zu erkennen)

  
bisschen Action unter der Autobahnbrücke

(habe ich etwas vergessen? ach das, das lassen wir mal in Ruhe heilen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. September 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären, warum wir ausgerechnet bei Regen Fullhouse haben?


Nö, aber is gut so


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. September 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> heilen


Alles gut. Die fabulöse Erstversorgung hat krasse Behandlungsmethoden überflüssig gemacht. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> fabulöse Erstversorgung



Es hat also geholfen, dass ich das Desinfektionsmittel großzügig auf meinem Rucksack verteilt habe?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. September 2018)

Werde Euch bei nächster Gelegenheit Eure Verbandskästchen auffüllen!!!


----------



## El_Huette (24. September 2018)

Das war echt mal wieder ein Vergnügen mit euch zu fahren! Und sehr schöner Bericht @Hockdrik


----------



## Axl_S (24. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Verbandskästchen auffüllen!!!


nicht nötig, jetzt ist endlich mal das abgelaufene Zeugs weg


----------



## Hockdrik (27. September 2018)

Bevor am Sonntag wieder gearlybirdet wird, steht am Samstag 29.9., 13.00 Uhr eine gute Aktion am Birkenkopf an:

*Waldputz durch Stuttgarter Biker *
_organisiert vom DAV in Kooperation mit der Stadt Stuttgart_

Gute Sache finde ich, die sicherlich noch Helfer gebrauchen kann!

Weitere Infos:


> Let’s Waldputz => Samstag 29.9., 13.00 Uhr am Birkenkopf
> 
> In Abstimmung mit dem Stuttgarter Forst und dem Stuttgarter Ordnungsamt werden wir als MTB-Gruppe Stuttgart im DAV Schwabenam kommenden Samstag 29.9. von 13-17.00 Uhr im Rahmen der “Let’s Putz”-Initiative den Wald rund um den Stuttgarter Birkenkof vom Müll befreien.
> 
> ...


Quelle: MTB-Gruppe Stuttgart des DAV Schwaben bei Facebook


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2018)

So... Wald geputzt, morgen gibt es zur Belohnung ganz reguläre Early Birds.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. September 2018)

Da simma dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (30. September 2018)

Gähn, rolle dann auch in die Startlöcher.


----------



## Myan_st (30. September 2018)

Ich fahr auch mal wieder bei euch mit


----------



## qoob (30. September 2018)

Die SSB macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Komme nicht.


----------



## Axl_S (30. September 2018)

Ich komme auch


----------



## orudne (30. September 2018)

Sehr schöne Runde heute zu 7-6-4t ;-)

Bei mir knapp 32 km und erstaunlicherweise etwas über 1000 hm. (hatte sich gar nicht nach so viel bergauf angefühlt). 

Das Wetter war herbstlich perfekt!
Der Boden könnte aber mal wieder ein paar Liter Wasser gebrauchen.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Runde (...) Das Wetter war herbstlich perfekt!




Dem sind eigentlich nur 2-3 Bilder hinzuzufügen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Oktober 2018)

Gravity, Wetter, Blues und schlechte Ernährung mal ganz außen vor gelassen- ich steh am Sonntag um 8e an der Haltestelle!
Anybody in?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Oktober 2018)

ich leider diese Woche nicht


----------



## Nuc89 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## qoob (6. Oktober 2018)

Sieht so aus, als ob es morgen klappt.


----------



## orudne (6. Oktober 2018)

Dabei


----------



## KnallPengBumm (6. Oktober 2018)

Ebenfalls dabei


----------



## orudne (7. Oktober 2018)

Leider raus :-/


----------



## qoob (7. Oktober 2018)

Selbst vorherige Kontrolle nutzt nichts: S-Bahn 10min zu spät. Bekomme meinen Anschluss nicht mehr.


----------



## qoob (7. Oktober 2018)

Einzelzeitfahren war nicht erfolgreich.


----------



## theWatzman (7. Oktober 2018)

qoob schrieb:


> Einzelzeitfahren war nicht erfolgreich.


Na am Ende hats gereicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab dann auch noch zwei Sunday Late Morning Birds erwischt. Einer hatte sein schickes großes Rotes dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2018)

Morgen ist Sonntag und ich bin am Start. Bitte gerne sonst noch wer?!

(Das wie wo wann warum bitte dem ersten Beitrag entnehmen. Ist aktuell.)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell tot, aber dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2018)

Prima, wenn der Gitarrenmann aktuell tot und morgen dann halblebig ist, können wir eine ganz entspannte Sonntags-Runde fahren. 

#legendenbildung


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## qoob (13. Oktober 2018)

Kann nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


>


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2018)

35km und 960hm zu fünft bei unanständig schönem Licht und Wetter. 

Das schöne Licht konnte zwar eingefangen, aber nicht nachhaltig mitgenommen werden. Daher nur dieses Bild aus dem Hilfs-Licht-Kescher.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Oktober 2018)

Ja, voll genial! 
Falls jemand in und um Sillenbuch eine in einer kleinen ,schwarzen Tasche steckende Canon findet bitte melden!

Ich kann auch nur Streicheltelefonbilder beisteuern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde Sonntag biken gehen - noch jemand dabei? 
_"Biken gehen" ist auch irgendwie seltsam, oder? 


 
_
Die Teilnahmebedingungen als Info für Neulinge und Neuigierige:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Oktober 2018)

Joa,- betriebsbedingt bin ich auch anwesend. Zumindest physikalisch....
Also: dabei


----------



## Nuc89 (20. Oktober 2018)

Bin auch dabei freu mich


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Oktober 2018)

Sieben Trails zu siebt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Oktober 2018)

Saugeiles Bild!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2018)

Man hört ja munkeln, daß die Zeitumstellung bald abgeschafft wird. Diesen Sonntag wird sie uns allerdings nochmal mit einer gefühlten "LateBirds"- Sonderedition verwöhnen 
Ich nutze das ganz unverschämt aus und fahre mein stählernes Bergabfahrrad durch Stuttgarts Wäldchen. Wer noch?

Für alle, denen es so geht wie mir meistens: die Uhr wird nach folgendem Prinzip verstellt:
*Immer in Richtung Sommer * - Im Frühjahr vor, im Winter zurück. Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Oktober 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich nutze das ganz unverschämt aus und fahre mein stählernes Bergabfahrrad durch Stuttgarts Wäldchen. Wer noch?


Ich kann "leider" an diesem Wochenende nicht. 



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag wird sie uns allerdings nochmal mit eine gefühlten "LateBirds"- Sonderedition verwöhnen



Gute Sache und auch immer eine Möglichkeit, um neue Birds kennenzulernen, die sonst um 8.00 Uhr nicht aus den Federn kommen. 



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Für alle, denen es so geht wie mir meistens: die uhr wird nach folgendem Prinzip verstellt:
> *Immer in Richtung Sommer *- Im Frühjahr vor, im Winter zurück. Alles klar?



Oder hoffnungslos zu verwirren... 

es sollen schon Leute um 9.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt gewesen sein, weil wir geschrieben haben, dass es gefühlt (!!!) eine Stunde später als sonst (aber natürlich um dieselbe Uhrzeit!!!) stattfindet. 

Es waren zur Zeitumstellung aber auch schon Leute um 7.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2018)

Okay, okay....
Sonntag um 8 Uhr an der Zacke! Fühlt Euch, wie Ihr wollt, ich schlafe aus und bin trotzdem pünktlich


----------



## Watzefug (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin leider raus...


----------



## qoob (27. Oktober 2018)

Bin auch am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem es die ganze Nacht gekübelt hat bleib ich daheim.


----------



## qoob (28. Oktober 2018)

Dann bin ich allein .
Ok, dann starte ich ohne Zacke.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. November 2018)

Morgen radeln?*!* 

Details in den allgemeinen Teilnahmebedingungen:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## orudne (3. November 2018)

Ich nicht.
:-/


----------



## orudne (3. November 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> :-/


In Gedanken bin ich aber bei Euch ;-)


----------



## qoob (3. November 2018)

Nachdem die Frostbeulen von letzter Woche abgeheilt sind, pumpe ich meine Reifen auf und bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Morgen radeln?*!*



Bin dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. November 2018)

Aufpumpen klingt sinnvoll, dabei sein noch besser! 
(ich auch!)


----------



## Nuc89 (3. November 2018)

Ich bin auch am Start.


----------



## Mulich (3. November 2018)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei. 5 nach 8 da.


----------



## theWatzman (4. November 2018)

Dabei......


----------



## Hockdrik (4. November 2018)

Gut 50km und 1.200hm zu acht   Richtung Süd-Ost bei idealen Herbst-Bedingungen!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2018)

Morgen ist übrigens wieder Sonntag und ich bin am Start. 

Das Kleingedruckte als Info für Neulinge und Neugierige:





> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. November 2018)

Hoffe, ich kann auch


----------



## orudne (10. November 2018)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (10. November 2018)

Raus bin am Gardasee....


----------



## Nuc89 (10. November 2018)

Bin leider auch raus. Aber euch ganz viel Spaß


----------



## flomo1 (10. November 2018)

Versuch auch mal wieder um 8 da zu sein


----------



## qoob (10. November 2018)

Fahr mich in Gedanken schon warm, bin morgen am Start.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2018)

Es regnet hier gerade in Strömen. Da ich eh gerade angeschlagen bin, werde ich nicht fahren. Tut mir leid, dass das jetzt so kurzfristig ist, aber Regen hatte ich so gar nicht auf dem Schirm...

Hoffe, dass es insbesondere für @qoob noch rechtzeitig ist.


----------



## flomo1 (11. November 2018)

Sorry, bin doch raus für heute. Hier in Cannstatt schüttet es was runter kann...Bei dem Regen mach ich dann doch mimimimi Euch viel Spaß auf den Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (11. November 2018)

Ich schwimm auf 8 Uhr an die Zacke. 

Falls jemand da ist, dann fahr ich eine Runde Fango, wenn keiner kommt, dann  kann ich das gut verstehen ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> angeschlagen





flomo1 schrieb:


> mimimimi





qoob schrieb:


> warm



Aus zitierten Gründen bleib ich auch daheim. Menno, wenn das jetzt wieder losgeht kauf ich mir so n Regenanzug mit Heizelement!


----------



## orudne (11. November 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Aus zitierten Gründen bleib ich auch daheim. Menno, wenn das jetzt wieder losgeht kauf ich mir so n Regenanzug mit Heizelement!



Vielleicht bekommen wir ja Rabatt, wenn wir zusammen bei Dirtlej Anzüge bestellen ;-)


----------



## qoob (11. November 2018)

Grennzmuster: 
S-Bahn zu früh, ich zu spät. -> Bahn verpasst. Komme nicht um acht.


----------



## qoob (11. November 2018)

Aber der Regen heute morgen ist gar nicht so kalt.


----------



## orudne (11. November 2018)

Ok, dann haben jetzt alle außer mir abgesagt?

... meine Motivation sinkt gerade etwas. 

Vielleicht setz ich mich jetzt auch einfach auf Sofa und höre November Rain von Guns‘n‘Roses.


----------



## orudne (11. November 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Ok, dann haben jetzt alle außer mir abgesagt?
> 
> ... meine Motivation sinkt gerade etwas.
> 
> Vielleicht setz ich mich jetzt auch einfach auf Sofa und höre November Rain von Guns‘n‘Roses.


Ungeschickt formuliert. 

Ich (körperlich) bin an der Zacke und *wir* werden gleich eine Matschersatzmalschauenwasgehtrunde fahren. 

Komm Einhorn, ... los gehts!


----------



## orudne (11. November 2018)

Hätte ich heute Morgen noch kein Geld drauf gewettet:

Geile Runde zu zweit!

Nach ein paar Minuten hat der Regen aufgehört und fer Boden war nirgends richtig matschig. 

42 km, 900 hm, 3:15 h. 
... und Dir Erkenntnis, das auch die Rohloff Nabe mal aussetzen kann!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2018)

Ihr seid Helden!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2018)

Habe mich von Eurem Bericht inspirieren lassen und bin später doch noch raus. Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2018)

P.S.: Allerdings sind so spät am Tag ganz andere Leute unterwegs als sonst. Und viel mehr.


----------



## orudne (17. November 2018)

Zur Info an stille Mitleser, oder neue Mitfahrer in der Beobachtungsphase:

Morgen früh werden die meisten der üblichen Early Birds nicht am Start sein. 

Ab dem 25.11. sollte es wieder normal weitergehen!

Happy Trails


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. November 2018)

Danke fürs dran denken,- hatte ich irgendwie vergessen


----------



## orudne (23. November 2018)

Der Sonntag naht!

8:00 Uhr, Zacke?

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. November 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> 8:00 Uhr, Zacke?


Sauguter Plan!


----------



## theWatzman (23. November 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sauguter Plan!


Jepp....mal was erfrischend anderes....dabeiiiiii

Und Petrus ist uns auch gesonnen...

Nur mein kack Husten nervt


----------



## orudne (23. November 2018)

theWatzman schrieb:


> ...
> Nur mein kack Husten nervt


„The same procedure as last year, Miss Sophie?“
„The same procedure as every year, James!“


----------



## theWatzman (23. November 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> „The same procedure as last year, Miss Sophie?“
> „The same procedure as every year, James!“


I‘m not alone.......


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. November 2018)

Husten beim Kacken beschleunigt die Sache ungemein. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2018)

theWatzman schrieb:


> I‘m not alone.......



isso, aber ich versuche bis dahin wieder auf dem Damm zu sein


----------



## Nuc89 (23. November 2018)

Ich auch ich auch.  Dabei


----------



## flomo1 (24. November 2018)

Kein Husten und Bock auf biken-dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2018)

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
morgen haben wir laut Wettervorhersage amfangs -1 Grad Celsius. 

Sonst hätte ich Anfang November gedacht: „Hm, das ist wieder nur so knapp unter Null. 2-3 Grad weniger wären besser, sonst fährt man doch nur wieder im angefrorenen Sulz rum. 

Aber dieses Jahr ist mir das so was von Schnuppe, denn wirklich matschig ist es ja immer noch nicht. 

Ob das gut ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. November 2018)

Blöd beim Anziehen! Gestern hab ich unterwegs dreimal (!) gewechselt...
Merino hilft


----------



## GG71 (24. November 2018)

Hallole,
ich würde gerne morgen wieder mitfahren, die U6 kommt um 08:01 in Degerloch an.
Liegt diese Verspätung noch im Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (24. November 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hallole,
> ich würde gerne morgen wieder mitfahren, die U6 kommt um 08:01 in Degerloch an.
> Liegt diese Verspätung noch im Rahmen?


Ich würde mal sagen, ja ;-)

Bis alle ihr Salamibrot gegessen haben ist‘s ja meistens 8:05, bis wir losfahren können.


----------



## GG71 (24. November 2018)

Ich werde mein Salamibrot in der U-Bahn verspeisen ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2018)

Heute zu fünft bis acht (ein Zugang und diverse Abgänge während der Tour) mal wieder eine richtig schöne Standard-Runde mit 35km und 1.000hm bei allerbestem Wetter, magischem Licht, EDIT: ungewohnten Grippverhältnissen und teils erstaunlich vollem Wald.


----------



## orudne (25. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute zu fünft bis acht (ein Zugang und diverse Abgänge während der Tour) mal wieder eine richtig schöne Standard-Runde mit 35km und 1.000hm bei allerbestem Wetter, magischem Licht und teils erstaunlich vollem Wald.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 798829


Interessante Grippverhältnisse heute ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2018)

Interessante Gruppendynamik dazu! 
Aber schee wars


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Interessante Grippverhältnisse heute ;-)



Stimmt! Hab’s ergänzt. 
Von nass und schmierig unter Laub bis trocken und pulvrig an Südhängen.


----------



## GG71 (25. November 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Interessante Gruppendynamik dazu!


Ich wäre nicht mitgefahren, wenn ich mich gestern nicht fit gefühlt hätte. 
Finde es selbst blöd, wenn andere auf mich warten müssen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich wäre nicht mitgefahren, wenn ich mich gestern nicht fit gefühlt hätte.
> Finde es selbst blöd, wenn andere auf mich warten müssen.


Das meinte ich nicht!


----------



## GG71 (26. November 2018)

Ok, dann habe ich Dich falsch verstanden, sorry.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Dezember 2018)

Holla, morgen is ja schon wieder Sonntag. Wetter soll ziemlich bescheiden werden... Kurz und schlammig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin dabei. 

Erst mal schauen, wie schlammig es wirklich wird


----------



## qoob (1. Dezember 2018)

Komme auch, jetzt schlägt aber meine weibliche Seite durch:
Was ziehe ich nur an . . .


----------



## Watzefug (1. Dezember 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Kurz und schlammig?



Dabei!


guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Kurz und schlammig?


----------



## orudne (1. Dezember 2018)

qoob schrieb:


> Komme auch, jetzt schlägt aber meine weibliche Seite durch:
> Was ziehe ich nur an . . .


Schwimmflügel!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2018)

Schee wars! Garnicht sooo nass,- nur auf den Transferstrecken.
Einmal Armytrail incl. Trailoptimierung und Fotosession in knapp 3h45 min.


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Schee wars! Garnicht sooo nass,- nur auf den Transferstrecken.
> Einmal Armytrail incl. Trailoptimierung und Fotosession in knapp 3h45 min.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 801310


Als Info für Neulinge:
Nein, mann darf auch mit anderen Rädern mitfahren. 
Es besteht *KEINE* Cotic Pflicht!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2018)

Ihr seid Helden! 
Sorry, dass ich mich nicht aktiv abgemeldet habe, war zwar fest entschlossen, aber offenbar auch sehr fest eingeschlafen... 

...dabei hätte sich Orange noch so schön auf dem Bild gemacht. 

Und das mit den Cotics, also dass man keins haben muss, um mitzufahren, stimmt natürlich, aber ich denke, es muss trotzdem demnächst mal wieder jemand ein blaues Cotic kaufen. 

Viele, viele bunte Cotics...


----------



## qoob (2. Dezember 2018)

Aber ohne Cotic dürft ihr nicht aufs Bild.


----------



## orudne (8. Dezember 2018)

Ready?






Bin für morgen Startklar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin leider für morgen raus.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin fest entschlossen! 
(bei Sturm sollten wir evtl. auf Freigelände ausweichen)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Dezember 2018)

Das wird schon. Ich roll auch an...


----------



## qoob (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin ausser Reichweite.


----------



## orudne (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich schaff es heute leider doch nicht :-/

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Dezember 2018)

Zwei-Bird Runde durch den Schlick, wobei ganz so schlimm war es gar nicht nur etwas schmierig hier und da. Der Wetterbericht lag zudem absolut richtig: kaum mal Regen während der 35km/850hm Tour, gegen Ende hingegen ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Dezember 2018)

Das war der gute Voodoo!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Dezember 2018)

Jau, im Wald da sind die Geister!


----------



## Watzefug (15. Dezember 2018)

Morgen um 8 Uhr Frosty Birds... Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2018)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Dezember 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## orudne (15. Dezember 2018)

Dabei


----------



## qoob (15. Dezember 2018)

Hab grad extra mein Rad geputzt - sieht ja trocken aus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich zähle also für morgen 5+1 (inkognito) Vöglein!?


----------



## qoob (16. Dezember 2018)

Perfektes Wetter!


----------



## orudne (16. Dezember 2018)

qoob schrieb:


> Perfektes Wetter!



... falls man Eisbär, Schneemann oder Eiszapfen ist!

(ich freu mich schon auf das Frühjahr!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. Dezember 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> ... falls man Eisbär, Schneemann oder Eiszapfen ist!
> (ich freu mich schon auf das Frühjahr!)



Aber war doch ideal heute, oder? Nicht zu kalt, Schneequalität super und konsistent, viele First Lines, Schneematsch erst auf der letzten Abfahrt, der angekündigte Regen blieb aus. Das Ganze zu acht (!) auf einer ganz ordentlichen 38km/1.100hm Runde.

Von mir aus kann das jetzt bis Ostern so bleiben:
- verlässlich unter 0°Celsius, damit alles gefriegetrocknet ist und bleibt
- geschlossene Schneedecke
- Sonnenschein, aber eben nur so viel, dass der Schnee nicht antaut
- ab und zu ein bisschen Neuschnee für frische Pisten

Frühmorgens beim Treffpunkt noch leicht verschämtes Verstecken vor dem Schnee, nach den ersten Abfahrten dann schon deutlich vertrauter im Umgang mit dem ungewohnten Element.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wobei der Kollege im Vordergrund links schon etwas verfroren aussieht


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Dezember 2018)

...wunderschön eingerahmt von der Cotic - Squad - Stuttgart


----------



## mzonq (18. Dezember 2018)

Es scheint, dass eine gewisse Faszination von Cotics ausgeht....oder die vermehren sich von alleine in dunklen Kellern.
Leider habe ich diese Vermehrung nur bei Kinderspielzeug im Wohnzimmer - WTF?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Dezember 2018)

Liebe MitleserInnen,
Da es ja morgen Sonntag zu werden droht und das Wetter entsprechend genial wird würde ich doch vorschlagen, ein wenig dem gepflegten Geländeradsport zu frönen! 
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Dezember 2018)

‘Türlichtürlich, sicher Dicker!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Dezember 2018)

Du meinst, wir brauchen Matsch (Matsch)? Fetten Matsch (Matsch)?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Dezember 2018)

Brauchen wir nicht, kriegen wir aber!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dicker


Du meinst sicher "Digger"!  Oder magst Du mir etwas mitteilen, was meine Figur betrifft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Dezember 2018)

natürlich nicht! 
wobei, wir haben uns lange nicht gesehen...


----------



## qoob (22. Dezember 2018)

Digger, der Matsch isch save!

Ich auch.


----------



## Axl_S (23. Dezember 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Dezember 2018)

Vier Early Matsch Birds wünschen Euch weiße Weihnachten!   
    
(Bilder sind alle sehr ähnlich, aber [schnell!] durchklicken ist lustig! finde ich...  )

ach so... 35km, 1.000hm, schon matschig, aber auch nicht überall
schlechtes Gewissen wegen Trails kaputt fahren, geht so, aber auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> durchklicken


SCHNELL vor allem!


----------



## flowbike (23. Dezember 2018)

merke: Ein schneeweißer Rucksack ohne Verhüterli ist bei diesen Bedingungen suboptimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2018)

Weiße Helme gehen hingegen immer!


----------



## qoob (24. Dezember 2018)

Der Rucksack war nie weiß.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2018)

Welch Weisheit hier zugegen ist...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Dezember 2018)

Möchte denn jemand morgen seinen Rucksack (und vielleicht auch noch den Helm) zum letzten mal dieses Jahr einsauen? 
Ich hadere ja ein wenig mit mir, dem Wetter und der Motivation ...


----------



## Nuc89 (29. Dezember 2018)

Mir geht's gerade genau so. Meine Hand sollte wieder Fit sein von daher hab ich schon mal wieder Bock.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Dezember 2018)

Und ‘Bock’ ist die Hauptsache!
Ich bin morgen schon auf dem Weg Richtung FR. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Dezember 2018)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Mir geht's gerade genau so. Meine Hand sollte wieder Fit sein von daher hab ich schon mal wieder Bock.


Bedeutet genau was?


----------



## qoob (29. Dezember 2018)

Bin bereit im zähen Schlamm stecken zu bleiben.


----------



## Nuc89 (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaub wir müssen morgen halt einfach eine Runde drehen.


----------



## qoob (29. Dezember 2018)

Nähe grad 'nen Überzug für den Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Dezember 2018)

oköse 
8e und so...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2018)

Meine Herren, es ist mir mittelschrecklich peinlich, aber nach noch einer Nacht mit wenig Schlaf und viel Tee werd ich heute daheim bleiben. Sorry! Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Nuc89 (30. Dezember 2018)

Wir waren heute mal eine kleine Runde zu 2 drehen.  Es war viel Schotter dabei. Aber die Trails die wir gefahren sind waren erstaunlich griffig. Nur die Wurzeln und Nässe sind tricky.
 Es waren bei mir knapp 24km und paar 600 hm.  

Ps es gibt nicht nur Cotic Bikes im Wald.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Januar 2019)

In einem englischsprachigen Forum wurden wir kürzlich zu dieser "Gruppe" hier beglückwünscht. Natürlich haben wir artig danke gesagt und darauf hingewiesen, dass ein wesentlicher Teil, neben den Mitfahrern natürlich, die Pflege der Kommunikation ist! 
Da am Sonntag ja bestes Wetter angesagt ist, lade ich Euch, werte Mitleser/- innen, herzlichst ein, aus Euch und Euren Bikes fahrende Beweise zu machen: Dreck ist nicht schädlich!

 

Howdy - Sonntag, 8 Uhr, bitte zahlreich und sauber erscheinen


----------



## qoob (5. Januar 2019)

Grob gereinigtes Rad steht bereit.


----------



## orudne (5. Januar 2019)

Anscheinend sind die meisten üblichen frühen Vögel morgen nicht am Start, weil:

a) Wetter nicht schön genug
b) Wald zu schmutzig
c) Fahrer zu müde
d) Krankheiten jeglicher Art
e) sonstiges Mimimi

;-)

Falls nicht noch jemand sich hoch motiviert meldet, dann wird der Treff morgen ausfallen :-/
ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall nicht am Start weil c)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Januar 2019)

Das Wetter heute hat mich überzeugt. Ich werde morgen Extremcouching betreiben. Oder so


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2019)

Anscheinend sind die meisten üblichen frühen Vögel morgen nicht am Start II


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Januar 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind die meisten üblichen frühen Vögel morgen nicht am Start II


Ich bin aus mechanischen gründen abwesend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2019)

ich ganz banal aus wettertechnischen


----------



## flomo1 (12. Januar 2019)

Bin dieses We nicht in den Bergen und wollt eigentlich dazustoßen. Bei dem angesagten Sauwetter bleib ich aber auf den Forststraßen sollte ich ein Regenloch finden...


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2019)

flomo1 schrieb:


> Bin dieses We nicht in den Bergen und wollt eigentlich dazustoßen. Bei dem angesagten Sauwetter bleib ich aber auf den Forststraßen sollte ich ein Regenloch finden...



da würde ich sogar mitkommen, wenn da nicht der Schneematsch wäre, der auf den Forststraßen in seinem eigenen Saft liegt


----------



## orudne (12. Januar 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> da würde ich sogar mitkommen, wenn da nicht der Schneematsch wäre, der auf den Forststraßen in seinem eigenen Saft liegt


Wenn es so weiter regnet wie gerade, dann ist morgen kein Schnee mehr da ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Januar 2019)

Kalt, aber trocken! Gibt's noch mehr Irre, die bei dem Wetter Ratt fahren?


----------



## qoob (19. Januar 2019)

???, sind doch die besten Bedingungen seit langem.
Also auf geht's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2019)

Genau: perfekte Bedingungen - das lass‘ ich mir nicht entgehen!


----------



## orudne (19. Januar 2019)

Ich bin die nächsten Wochen raus ... zu früh und zu kalt ...

... ich kann nur eins von beiden ertragen


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich bin die nächsten Wochen raus ... zu früh und zu kalt ...
> ... ich kann nur eins von beiden ertragen



 das tut mir wirklich leid!

Für uns, weil Du dann nicht dabei bist und uns fehlen wirst. Und für dich, weil es zum Biken wirklich großartige Bedingungen sind: trocken, griffig, klare Lift, tolle Atmosphäre. Oder dann halt im Schnee: alles ein bisschen langsamer, weicher, auch akustisch gedämpft, dazu alles im neuen Look. Aber hilft natürlich nichts, wenn es keinen Spaß macht. Da bin ich glücklicherweise besser beheizt oder isoliert oder beides.


----------



## Watzefug (19. Januar 2019)

Dabei!


----------



## orudne (19. Januar 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> das tut mir wirklich leid!
> 
> Für uns, weil Du dann nicht dabei bist und uns fehlen wirst. Und für dich, weil es zum Biken wirklich großartige Bedingungen sind: trocken, griffig, klare Lift, tolle Atmosphäre. Oder dann halt im Schnee: alles ein bisschen langsamer, weicher, auch akustisch gedämpft, dazu alles im neuen Look. Aber hilft natürlich nichts, wenn es keinen Spaß macht. Da bin ich glücklicherweise besser beheizt oder isoliert oder beides.


Nicht fahren ist ja auch keine Lösung ;-)

Aber ich fahr dann halt ein bisschen später. 

Euch viel Spaß morgen!!


----------



## theWatzman (20. Januar 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> das tut mir wirklich leid!
> 
> Für uns, weil Du dann nicht dabei bist und uns fehlen wirst. Und für dich, weil es zum Biken wirklich großartige Bedingungen sind: trocken, griffig, klare Lift, tolle Atmosphäre. Oder dann halt im Schnee: alles ein bisschen langsamer, weicher, auch akustisch gedämpft, dazu alles im neuen Look. Aber hilft natürlich nichts, wenn es keinen Spaß macht. Da bin ich glücklicherweise besser beheizt oder isoliert oder beides.


Was für ein schöner Appell....eine Homage an den Winter und noch viel mehr....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2019)

Eine Hommage war auch die Tour heute. An knusprige Trails, heißen Tee, Humor im Wald, Sahne, Wengerter, Schrebergärten, Eisplatten und trittsichere Schuhe auf gefrorenen Holzstegen


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2019)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 817323


Ist das Bio- Müll?


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2019)

Bio-Pfand sogar
-> wir müssen da noch mal hin 
lag in der hohlen Gasse weiter oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2019)

Hidden Vineyard- Festival....


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Januar 2019)

Die frühen Vögel machen morgen Wetterpause.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Februar 2019)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald....
Stellenweise Sumpf...
Stellenweise Eis...
Größtenteils geil!
 
Morgen könnte weniger Sumpf und mehr Eis im Spiel sein...
Anybody in?


----------



## qoob (2. Februar 2019)

In.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Februar 2019)

Nope.


----------



## orudne (2. Februar 2019)

Leider im Winterschlaf


----------



## El_Huette (2. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Februar 2019)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Vielleicht...


Aha...


----------



## El_Huette (2. Februar 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Aha...



Um es zu konkretisieren...mit Sicherheit vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. Februar 2019)

Mein Respekt geht an die drei Unentwegten von heute früh:

die sich „bei gefühlten 4*C“ (Gitarrenmann-Messung)

auf den Weg gemacht haben
 
Ich habe heute eine Abkürzung genommen 
 
und bin wieder daheim.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Februar 2019)

War eine schöne, lange und ausführliche Runde. Eher aussergewöhnliche Wegewahl, aber spannend und garnicht so schlammig. Teilweise sogar leicht romantisch 

Nach dem sensationellen "Lamacun Spezial" mit Grillgemüse und anatolischer Unterhaltung war's dann doch kalt und ein kleiner Aufwärmtrunk sehr willkommen!
Eckdaten: 65 km mit etwa 1200 hm und teils feinsten Trails


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2019)

Morgen ist übrigens Tango





Also ganz normal um 8.00 Uhr oben an der Zacke treffen und dann zackig Radfahren gehen. Nasse Füße nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Februar 2019)

Muss ich noch ne Rose organisieren....!


----------



## qoob (9. Februar 2019)

Unbedingt - und immer zwischen den Zähnen halten.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2019)

qoob schrieb:


> Unbedingt - und immer zwischen den Zähnen halten.



So eine Art Luftmengenbegrenzer? Interessanter Gedanke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (9. Februar 2019)

Dann können wenigstens halbwegs mithalten.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2019)

#legendenbildung


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Februar 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> #legendenbildung


Wenn Ihr wüsstet...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2019)

Heute war loamy Tango angesagt, nicht nass, nicht schmierig, sondern einfach loamy. 

Ansonsten: zu fünft, knapp 35km, überwiegend störungsfrei, kleinere Missverständnisse auf dem Heimweg. Alles gut.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Februar 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Rose


Da haben wir den Grund! Das KONNTE überhaupt nicht glatt gehen, so ohne Rose!
Und ja, loamy unterschreib ich direkt. Sogar zwischen den Zähnen hatte ich das Zeug!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo, hier Tango- Legende #1.
Is bald wieder Sonntag! Ich würde mich als Zaungast anmelden und schön sachte um die Trails drumherum rollen...
Kann ja unten warten und Pfotos machen


----------



## theWatzman (15. Februar 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier Tango- Legende #1.
> Is bald wieder Sonntag! Ich würde mich als Zaungast anmelden und schön sachte um die Trails drumherum rollen...
> Kann ja unten warten und Pfotos machen


Würde gerne Unterstützen und die Kamera halten.....Leider gehts schon wieder in die ferne.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Februar 2019)

Sieht so aus, als ob morgen, allem Wetter zum Trotz, die Vögel Zuhause bleiben


----------



## El_Huette (16. Februar 2019)

Oh wie schade! Ich hatte mal wieder Lust und obendrein noch Zeit, eine Runde zu drehen. Also wenn doch noch jemand Lust hat...


----------



## Krid11 (17. Februar 2019)

Werde 13.15 Uhr starten. Etwa 2,5 Stunden um Ludwigsburg herum. 
Glaube ja nicht das auf die schnelle noch jemand mit will.
Ansonsten Euch heute auch viel Spaß. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2019)

Sonntag und so, Early Birds, super Sache, sogar mit Sonne, aber halt saufrüh. 









Das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> ...


----------



## qoob (22. Februar 2019)

Bin schon wach,  kann mit.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Februar 2019)

qoob schrieb:


> Bin schon wach,  kann mit.


#metoo


----------



## Hockdrik (1. März 2019)

Die Herren? Die Damen? Wie schaut's aus? 




Worum geht es noch mal?


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, bei Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. März 2019)

Vermutlich nicht fit, aber dabei


----------



## qoob (2. März 2019)

Bindabei - schrieb ich das schon?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2019)

Halb-explorierende 50km/1.200hm Runde zu dritt bei bleigrauem Himmel, aber eigentlich ziemlich idealen Bedingungen inkl. ein paar absurden und ein paar sehr freundlichen Begegnungen.

Absurd war zum Beispiel die vielköpfige und durcheinanderlaufende Hundeschule, aus der es rief „Jetzt fahret se zu, mer wartet extra für Sie.“, „Joa, die schlafet glei ein.“ und „Wenn die Hund ihn glei na laufet, net erschricke, mer übet des heut.“


----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2019)

[Ich habe mich zwar sehr bemüht, es korrekt wiederzugeben, aber Hinweise auf die falsche Schreibweise der hiesigen Mundart nehme ich natürlich dennoch gerne entgegen.]


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jetzt fahret se zua, mer warded extra für Sie.“, „Joa, die schlofad glei ei.“ und „Wenn d' Hond ihne glei no laufad, net verschregga, mir iabet des heit.“



Hab's mal korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2019)

Ah... so war das, genau! Danke! 

Ist schon frustrierend... da lebe ich schon so viele Jahre hier und kann nur gebrochen die Sprache der Einheimischen schreiben... vom Sprechen ganz zu schweigen... die Integrations-Bemühungen auf beiden Seiten sind gescheitert... ich werde auf ewig nur den Status eines geduldeten Wirtschaftsflüchtlings aus den nördlichen Provinzen haben...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ah... so war das, genau! Danke!
> 
> Ist schon frustrierend... da lebe ich schon so viele Jahre hier und kann nur gebrochen die Sprache der Einheimischen schreiben... vom Sprechen ganz zu schweigen... die Integrations-Bemühungen auf beiden Seiten sind gescheitert... ich werde auf ewig nur den Status eines geduldeten Wirtschaftsflüchtlings aus den nördlichen Provinzen haben...


"Reigschmeggd" halt...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. März 2019)

Am Sonntag wär ja wieder Sprachkurs. Jemand im Lande?


----------



## qoob (8. März 2019)

Bin da.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. März 2019)

Muss leider schwänzen. 

Sprachkurs...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. März 2019)

Hoffe, wir ersaufen nicht direkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (9. März 2019)

Bin raus für Morgen, hab besuch von Magen, Darm und Erkältung, scheiß kombi


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. März 2019)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bin raus für Morgen, hab besuch von Magen, Darm und Erkältung, scheiß kombi



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ah... so war das, genau! Danke!
> 
> Ist schon frustrierend... da lebe ich schon so viele Jahre hier und kann nur gebrochen die Sprache der Einheimischen schreiben... vom Sprechen ganz zu schweigen...


Ach lass man. Da schwäbisch keine schriftsprache ist und sich die versionen auch noch geografisch teils von dorf zu dorf unterscheiden, kannst du es sowieso keinem recht machen. Das schlimmste wäre es, wenn du es könntest. Das verträgt der schwabe nicht!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. März 2019)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ach lass man. Da schwäbisch keine schriftsprache ist und sich die versionen auch noch geografisch teils von dorf zu dorf unterscheiden, kannst du es sowieso keinem recht machen. Das schlimmste wäre es, wenn du es könntest. Das verträgt der schwabe nicht!


Genau! Die Schwaben an sich sind nämlich nahezu unerträgliche, gritteliche Kotzbrocken mit starkem Hang zum Eremitismus.

Ich weiß das, ich bin einer!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. März 2019)

Das Rad der Weisen hat entschieden, zu Gunsten des aufgeweichten Bodens (und der teils etwas müden Teilnehmer) heute zu pausieren.
Einen schönen Sonntag allen!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. März 2019)

Trotz des aktuellen Wetters und angesichts der gemäßigten Vorhersage wage ich mich mal soweit vor, für Sonntag meine Teilnahme anzukündigen. Wenn die Wege dann immer noch zu weich sind, um sie guten Gewissens zu befahren, können wir ja immer noch auf Schotter und Co ausweichen.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## theWatzman (15. März 2019)

Bin Raus Family Business


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. März 2019)

Dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2019)

Gut 30km zu viert, windig, aber warm und Sonnenschein, Trails bis auf ein paar Stellen (die man mal drainagieren müsste), überraschend trocken. 

Und zu Schluss noch zwei Zwischenstopps bei den zwei Eisdielen, die offen hatten:


----------



## qoob (17. März 2019)

Wenn ich jetzt so rausschaue: Wetter perfekt genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (19. März 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legal-biken-auch-in-stuttgart.886930/

vllt auch hier interessant.


----------



## bergfiets (22. März 2019)

Moin! Würde mich euch am Sonntag gerne zum ersten Mal anschließen... komme überall schnell rauf und meistens irgendwie runter. Früh starten finde ich prima, da muss meine Familie nicht so lange auf mich warten. ;-) Kommt bei dem schönen Wetter eine Runde zustande?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. März 2019)

bergfiets schrieb:


> Kommt bei dem schönen Wetter eine Runde zustande?


Eigentlich fahren wir nur bei Regen und maximal 3 Grad, aber wenns unbedingt sein muss können wir auch mal bei so komisch sonnigem Wetter raus. Komm also gerne vorbei


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2019)

Ja!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. März 2019)

...nur das mit dem „schnell rauf“ macht mir Sorgen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...nur das mit dem „schnell rauf“ macht mir Sorgen.


Dann fahren wir morgen einfach nur bergab


----------



## theWatzman (23. März 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir morgen einfach nur bergab


Oh schön kommt meinem Momentanen Fitnessgrad entgegen.....


----------



## bergfiets (23. März 2019)

Oje, ein Haufen Tiefstapler... das kann ja morgen was werden. Spielt mich nicht gleich an der ersten Steigung kaputt!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2019)

bergfiets schrieb:


> Oje, ein Haufen Tiefstapler... das kann ja morgen was werden. Spielt mich nicht gleich an der ersten Steigung kaputt!


Neee, das machen wir ganz subtil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. März 2019)

bergfiets schrieb:


> Oje, ein Haufen Tiefstapler...



Das fängt ja schon mal gut an. Ich glaube wir werden uns prima verstehen.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (23. März 2019)

Da mir beim momentanen Wetter die Ausreden ausgehen, ich mich letzte Woche schon in den Hintern gebissen hab und morgen Sonntag ist: Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Nuc89 (23. März 2019)

So nach viel zu langer Zeit melde ich mich auch wieder an. Dabei und ich freu mich wie Sau.


----------



## Axl_S (24. März 2019)




----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2019)

Sehr schöne, frühlingshafte 40km Runde zu acht. Immer toll, wenn man über den Treff neue Leute kennenlernt und es für alle so gut passt!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. März 2019)

Bin doppelt früh dran, aber Sonntag wäre es dann wieder soweit. Jemand außer mir dabei?  Es besteht die einmalige Chance, um 8 Uhr mit dem Gefühl von 7 Uhr zu fahren,- like we did in the old times 

Anhang anzeigen 728320

Das Kleingedruckte hilft Neugierigen und Neulingen bei den Antworten auf das was, wie und wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (30. März 2019)

Ich werde mich redlich bemühen, pünktlich zu sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2019)

“Gefühlte 7.00 Uhr” kommt mir eigentlich entgegen, aber dieses Wochenende bin ich leider anderweitig verplant. Viel Spaß!


----------



## flomo1 (30. März 2019)

Würd mal wieder mitradeln...


----------



## Watzefug (30. März 2019)

Ich bin auch am Start - allerdings nur für 2 Stunden und steige ggf früher aus


----------



## Nuc89 (30. März 2019)

Ich steige auch mit in die Runde ein. 
Hoffe das ich das mit der Uhr schaffe (7uhr 8 Uhr wie spät ist es wirklich)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. März 2019)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Ich steige auch mit in die Runde ein.
> Hoffe das ich das mit der Uhr schaffe (7uhr 8 Uhr wie spät ist es wirklich)


Einfach ne Stunde früher kommen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. März 2019)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Ich steige auch mit in die Runde ein.
> Hoffe das ich das mit der Uhr schaffe (7uhr 8 Uhr wie spät ist es wirklich)



So:


----------



## bergfiets (30. März 2019)

Dabei!


----------



## qoob (31. März 2019)

Statistik: Zu siebt auf eine Runde bei Frühlingswetter gestartet und zu dritt nach 33km und 800hm wieder zurück nach Degerloch gekommen.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2019)

Morgen?! 





Worum es wann und wo geht:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, bei Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Watzefug (6. April 2019)

Dabei


----------



## flomo1 (6. April 2019)

Rolle auch ein.


----------



## bergfiets (6. April 2019)

Muss ja.


----------



## Axl_S (7. April 2019)

Auch am Start


----------



## Hockdrik (7. April 2019)

Early zu sechst, 20km kurz bei mir. 
Feine Gesellschaft, trockene Trails, bestes Wetter.


----------



## qoob (7. April 2019)

Warum steht da immer: "nette Leute" oder "feine Gesellschaft", wenn ich nicht dabei bin?


----------



## Hockdrik (7. April 2019)

Ist das so?


----------



## Watzefug (7. April 2019)

Bei mir war es eine sehr schöne Runde zu sechst, fünft, dritt und zweit mit am Ende 38 km und 1.100 hm in 3 h 11 min. Nur der @qoob hat sehr gefehlt (besser? )


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2019)

Morgen soll schon wieder Sonntag sein. 





Das Kleingedruckte für Neugierige und Neulinge:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, bei Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (13. April 2019)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## flomo1 (13. April 2019)

Dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. April 2019)

Tot, aber dabei!


----------



## Ansina (13. April 2019)

Auch mal wieder dabei!!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. April 2019)

Zum ERSTEN MAL dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2019)

Knapp 50km, gut 1.000hm in gut 4 Stunden zu siebt. Wobei manche inkl. Anfahrt deutlich mehr und manche durch früheren Ausstieg etwas weniger gefahren sind. Wie gut und unkompliziert das klappt, dass man gemeinsam losfährt, aber je nach zeitlicher Verfügbarkeit und Wohnort einzelne auch mal früher aussteigen, finde ich bemerkenswert. 

Die erste Stunde oder so sind wir übrigens durch leichten Schneefall gefahren. Im Wald war es wundersam leer und still. 

Fotos gibt es (von mir) heute keine. War beschäftigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. April 2019)

Sehr vermehrte Anwesenden,

auch wenn uns morgen ein Fest im Kalender steht, würde ich doch dem gepflegten Bergradsport nachkommen wollen!

Mag sich jemand dieses heidnischen Rituals zugehörig fühlen,  so möge er zeitig, ohne Schnee- und Wetterschutz, dafür mit prall gefüllter Trinkblase nebst kosmetischer Behandlung gegen Insekten- und Sonnenstich, am Treffpunkt aufschlagen


----------



## qoob (20. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> durch leichten Schneefall gefahren. Im Wald war es wundersam leer und still.





guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> gegen Insekten- und Sonnenstich, am Treffpunkt aufschlagen



Bemerkenswert, . . .

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## flomo1 (20. April 2019)

Versuch auch pünktlich um 8 da zu sein.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. April 2019)

Top!
Ich bringe evtl. noch einen Gast mit.


----------



## qoob (21. April 2019)

Bin noch auf der Weinsteige.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. April 2019)

Saucool, dass sich so viele zu diesem Ritual gefunden haben, das sogar in einem Gedicht verarbeitet wurde:



> Vor den Toren Stuttgarts
> 
> Vom Eise befreit sind Feuersee und Nesenbäche
> Durch des Frühlings holden, belebenden Blick,
> ...



Schöne Grüße aus der Ferne!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. April 2019)

... der alte Schwerenöter 
Saucool war auch die knappe, recht schnelle Runde nach Böblingen. Zu dritt gestartet, allein heim gekommen, Grade noch den Ostermassen entgangen - alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2019)

Ich setze übrigens ganz stark auf die Regenpause am Sonntagvormittag. Ihr auch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. April 2019)

Ob von innen oder außen nass ist doch aber eigentlich egal


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2019)

Nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. April 2019)

....aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Wetter wird sicher genial morgen, die Trails sind in bestem Zustand, griffig, schön bewachsen und mit Blümchen garniert,- wer ist denn am Start?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2019)

*handheb*


----------



## flomo1 (27. April 2019)

Auch am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2019)

Alles so schön grün hier:
30km und 900hm zu fünft (manche mehr, manche weniger) bei minimalem Regen, immer noch sehr festem, nur teilweise schmierigem Boden.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. April 2019)

Wo habt Ihr denn den Volvo gefunden? Die 240er waren ja schon sehr kantig,- aber der hier?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr denn den Volvo gefunden? Die 240er waren ja schon sehr kantig,- aber der hier?



Kurz nachdem wir uns getrennt haben, hat uns dieses Monster von der Seite angequatscht. Glücklicherweise wollte es nicht mit.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. April 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kurz nachdem wir uns getrennt haben, hat uns dieses Monster von der Seite angequatscht. Glücklicherweise wollte es nicht mit.


Wir sind ja auch die Krassen, Irren oder wie war das?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch die Krassen, Irren oder wie war das?



Gestört, wir Early Birds gelten angeblich in bestimmten Kreisen als gestört.  
Zum Verständnis: das wurde uns heute im Wald von einem Biker gesteckt, der sich uns für kurze Zeit angeschlossen hat und der sehr genaue Angaben zu unseren üblichen Touren- und Streckenlängen sowie Höhenmetern haben wollte.

Mir ist vollkommen schleierhaft, wie es zu diesem abwegigen Bild kommen konnte, aber es könnte ein von uns bisher unterschätzter Teil des _Early-Selektions-Prozesses_ sein.

Ich dachte immer, dass der Kreis der Early Birds auf so wundersame und bisher durchaus vorteilhafte Weise selektiert ist, weil um 8.00 Uhr Radfahren nicht unbedingt jedermanns Sache ist, aber offenbar gibt es da noch andere Gründe. 

#gestörtundspassdabei #einfachmalmitfahren #wirwollennurspielen #legendenbildung


----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. Mai 2019)

Zum zweiten Mal bei den "krassen Irren" dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Mai 2019)

Cool!
Vor allem, weil wir krass Irren diesen Sonntag Jubiläum feiern  nicht rund, nur kurvig (6 Jahre), aber immerhin...
Versuche auch, an Start zu stehen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Mai 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> #gestörtundspassdabei


Total #SamstagMarathonSonntagEarlyBirds


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Mai 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> diesen Sonntag Jubiläum feiern  nicht rund, nur kurvig (6 Jahre)





guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> #SamstagMarathonSonntagEarlyBirds


#legendenbildung und #earlybirdjubilaeum -> kann man ja schlecht ausfallen lassen => dabei!


----------



## qoob (3. Mai 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> #SamstagMarathonSonntagEarlyBirds



Vielleich finden wir ja für alle, die hierbleiben, einen kleinen zermürbenden Samstagsmarathon . .


----------



## qoob (4. Mai 2019)

So langsam stellt sich 'unser' bevorzugtes Wetter ein!


----------



## Ansina (4. Mai 2019)

Auch dabei, zu zweit diesmal... wo fahren wir denn zum Jubiläum so hin (Zeitplanung und so)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. Mai 2019)

Ansina schrieb:


> ... wo fahren wir denn zum Jubiläum so hin (Zeitplanung und so)?



Wird eigentlich immer erst gemeinsam am Treffpunkt entschieden. Abhängig davon, wer mitfährt etc. Wetter spricht für den trockneren Westen oder Süden. 

Ich glaube so oder so nicht, dass wir morgen sehr lange fahren und wir können die Route ja bei Bedarf so legen, dass man zwischendurch gut aussteigen und abkürzen kann.


----------



## Ansina (4. Mai 2019)

Top! Bis morgen!!


----------



## Axl_S (5. Mai 2019)

Wenn es was zu feiern gibt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2019)

6-Jahre-Early-Jubiläums-Birds heute zu acht unterwegs. Am Anfang fies nass-kalt, aber durchgehend kein Regen und bei immer noch nicht ganz gesättigtem Boden eigentlich ziemlich gute Bedingungen. Ich hatte 28km und 840hm auf der Uhr. Schönen Sonntag in die Runde!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Mai 2019)

Morgen fiese Wettervorhersage. Mag mich jemand gegen alle Vernunft begleiten?


----------



## qoob (11. Mai 2019)

Wie? Keine 3°C und Regen? Wird es zu warm?
Ich komme trotzdem, kann ja die Merinomütze weglassen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Mai 2019)

Nett,- nur 6 Grad kalt, trocken von oben, von unten nur ein gaaanz kleines Bisschen nass.... Da sind die drei anwesenden Matschvögel ganz schön schnell geflogen 
#gehtauchbeimatsche, #britishconditions, #hardtailsrule


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Mai 2019)

Gerade werden ja die Trails bewässert, so daß morgen Früh optimale Bedingungen herrschen sollten! Wer am Start?


----------



## Watzefug (18. Mai 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wer am Start?



Ich


----------



## flomo1 (19. Mai 2019)

Ich versuchs mit dem aus dem Bett aufs Rad fallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Watzefug (19. Mai 2019)

Schöne, kurze und knackige Runde, von oben trocken und unten rutschige Wurzeln. Bei mir standen am Ende 38 km und 580 hm auf dem Tacho.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Mai 2019)

Ja, war geil!


Watzefug schrieb:


> Schöne, kurze und knackige Runde, von oben trocken und unten rutschige Wurzeln. Bei mir standen am Ende 38 km und 580 hm auf dem Tacho.


Zwei der vier Irren sind dann spontan noch durch den Schurwald gesurft. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß ich heute so viel Sonne abbekommen würde! Und daß ich an Ende bei etwas über 80km rauskomme auch nicht. Kurz und knackig halt 
Bilder gibt's, wie so oft, wenn der Fotograf fehlt, leider keine...


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Mai 2019)

Sonntag? Sonntag!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Mai 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sonntag? Sonntag!


Ich diese Woche nicht. Bin auf schmalen Reifen im Nachbarland unterwegs...


----------



## qoob (24. Mai 2019)

Sonntag.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Mai 2019)

Early Birds heute zu viert (zwei kamen kurzfristig unöffentlich angekündigt dazu). Bei mir nur 20km dafür stand heute vor allem Werken und Wasserspiele auf dem Programm. Schön war es so oder so.


----------



## bergfiets (31. Mai 2019)

Leute, freue ich mich schon auf Sonntag mit euch!


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Mai 2019)

Ich persönlich bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Watzefug (1. Juni 2019)

Ich leider auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juni 2019)

Morgen nochmal/ wieder ohne mich, wie angekündigt...


----------



## bergfiets (1. Juni 2019)

Sehr schade!  Für mich heißt das, dass ich direkt in den Wald fahre, statt den Schimmelhüttenweg rauf nach Degerloch. Bin also nicht um 8:00 am Start.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juni 2019)

Nachdem es in letzter Zeit aufgrund von Abwesenheiten diverser Birds immer mal wieder etwas dünn war, sind diesen Sonntag zumindest ein paar der üblichen Verdächtigen im Lande und am Start.






Sonst noch wer? 


Hier das Kleingedruckte für Neulinge und Neugierige:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> - Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> - ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, bei Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> - eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
> ...


----------



## adsiebenaz (7. Juni 2019)

Ich würde es ja zu gern mal schaffen, aber meist ist nach einem bierigen Samstag die Luft raus früh aufzustehen.
Aber irgendwann wer ich es schaffen!

#richtigerpartydude #bier


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juni 2019)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> (...) aber meist ist nach einem bierigen Samstag die Luft raus früh aufzustehen.
> Aber irgendwann wer ich es schaffen!



Darauf stoße ich an!


----------



## Deleted 500750 (7. Juni 2019)

Gibt es hierzu noch eine genauere Abstimmung?
"Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juni 2019)

Kauris schrieb:


> Gibt es hierzu noch eine genauere Abstimmung?
> "Sonntagmorgens von 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 12.00 Uhr"




Das ist als Zeitraum gemeint: Abfahrt ist immer um 8.00 Uhr, wir sind meistens gegen 12.00 Uhr zurück.


----------



## flomo1 (8. Juni 2019)

Komme auch


----------



## Watzefug (8. Juni 2019)

Ich auch


----------



## bergfiets (8. Juni 2019)

Dabei! Freue mich auf euch!


----------



## KnallPengBumm (8. Juni 2019)

Ebenfalls dabei!


----------



## bergfiets (9. Juni 2019)

Grandiose Runde, heute!


----------



## qoob (9. Juni 2019)

Hat eigentlich auch jemand eins dieser englischen Fahrräder gesehen?


----------



## KnallPengBumm (9. Juni 2019)

Super Runde, auch wenn ich in der letzten Abfahrt wohl irgendwo falsch abgebogen bin und dann am Freibad stand...


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Juni 2019)

Ja, es war ein Fest! Super Truppe mit bis zu 8 Mitfahrern, dazu feinster Trailstaub und erstaunlicherweise gar nicht sooo viel los, dafür aber durchweg sehr, sehr nette Begegnungen inkl. einer Bike-Influencerin samt Nachwuchs im wörtlichen Schlepptau.

Bei mir waren es aufgrund der außergewöhnlichen 1 1/2 Early Bird Runden am Ende gut 50km und 1.400hm.

Weil Du fragtest, @Kauris: Erst um halb drei war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr zu Hause. Nach hinten sind wir je nachdem wie es läuft und wer dabei ist, flexibel, aber der Startpunkt um 8.00 Uhr ist immer fix.

@KnallPengBumm: zwei von uns haben Dich noch gesucht, aber wir haben uns dann schon gedacht, wo Du anders abgebogen bist. Ziemlich am Anfang sind wir geradeaus, wo Du wahrscheinlich links bist. Und ich wette Du hast 1-2 neue PRs weil Du versucht hast, uns ‚einzuholen‘, oder? 

Vielen Dank für die grandiose Tour an alle!


----------



## orudne (9. Juni 2019)

Ja, sehr cool heute unterwegs zu sein!

Alle 2 m-Wege waren auch bestens befahrbar!

Dank Konditionsprothese bin ich auch auf 48 km gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juni 2019)

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juni 2019)

Mangels Nachfrage fallen die Early Birds soweit ich das überblicken kann morgen aus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juni 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Morgen jemand dabei?


Bin noch unterwegs, sorry. Ohne mich :/


----------



## Deleted 500750 (21. Juni 2019)

D.h. Sonntags, ab 8 Uhr ist dort fix:
ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, bei Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361") 
??


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juni 2019)

Kauris schrieb:


> D.h. Sonntags, ab 8 Uhr ist dort fix:
> ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, bei Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361")
> ??


Das ist zumindest der fixe Treffpunkt, wenn mehr als einer fährt. Und das ist meistens am Samstag davor zu klären,- nicht, daß Du alleine dastehst


----------



## orudne (21. Juni 2019)

Ich bin raus für diesen Sonntag!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juni 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für diesen Sonntag!


Yo,- meinereiner auch. Muß Rennrad fahren


----------



## flomo1 (22. Juni 2019)

Ebenfalls raus. Bin Marathon fahren...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2019)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist morgen keiner der üblichen Birds am Start. Falls doch gerne melden. Ich bin jedenfalls auch raus. Wunden lecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juni 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wunden lecken


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juni 2019)

Sooo...




...am Sonntag brechen wir wie immer um 8.00 Uhr genau an dem immer gleichen Treffpunkt, der unten im Kleingedruckten ganz genau beschrieben ist, zu einer Runde Geländeradfahren von aktuell unüberschaubarem Ausmaß auf. Wobei angesichts der angekündigten Temperaturen damit zu rechnen ist, dass die Ausfahrt im üblichen Rahmen von 3-4 Stunden und ca. 30km bleibt.

Da wir das - also Ausmaß und Art der Tour - eigentlich immer erst um 8.00 Uhr an besagtem Treffpunkt kollektiv mit den dann Anwesenden entscheiden bzw. auch noch während der Fahrt mit den dann immer noch Anwesenden feinjustieren, kann es auch mal relativ kurz oder entsetzlich lang werden.

Mitkommen und sich selber ein Bild machen, ist die Devise. 

Kleingedrucktes für Neulinge und Neugierige:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> Sonntagmorgens Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr, Dauer der Tour bis ca. 12.00 Uhr
> ab Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, bei Google Maps "48.749028, 9.169361") Ganz genau stehen wir an dem Prellbock der Zacke.
> ...


----------



## qoob (29. Juni 2019)

Endlich mal wieder gepflegt Rad fahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Juni 2019)

qoob schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder gepflegt Rad fahren.


Sehr gut, Männer. Hoch die Fahne!


----------



## flomo1 (29. Juni 2019)

Tiptop-dabei!


----------



## Watzefug (29. Juni 2019)

Fahrt mal für mich mit - bin leider raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. Juni 2019)

Dabei


----------



## Axl_S (30. Juni 2019)

dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juni 2019)

So, das waren heute so um die 40km und 1.000hm zu siebt. Im Wald war es bei Weitem nicht so heiß wie in der Stadt, aber Achtung: die Trails tragen derzeit Flecktarn.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juli 2019)

Sonntag wie üblich. Früh aufstehen und so. 
Zwei dabei! Noch wer?





Teilnahmebedingungen im ersten Beitrag dieses Themas.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Juli 2019)

Ich bin 1 von 2


----------



## Watzefug (5. Juli 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich bin



Dann bin ich 3


----------



## orudne (5. Juli 2019)

Ich muss erst mal schauen was die Müdigkeit sagt


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Juli 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal schauen was die Müdigkeit sagt


Die sagt, Du bist einer von vier


----------



## qoob (5. Juli 2019)

5


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Juli 2019)

hallo an alle,
wenn mich mein Wecker wach bekommt und sonst nichts dagegen spricht, würde ich mich morgen zum 1. mal anschließen.
6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnallPengBumm (6. Juli 2019)

7... Vielleicht bringts ja Glück und ich finde den richtigen Trail


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juli 2019)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> (...) und sonst nichts dagegen spricht, würde ich mich morgen zum 1. mal anschließen.



Da spricht überhaupt gar nichts dagegen!


----------



## flomo1 (6. Juli 2019)

Morgen wenn dann spontan. Dann bin ich um acht auch da, sonst wartet nicht. Für den restlichen Juli bin ich raus -> Urlaub.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2019)

Hey, grandiose Runde heute! 

Wird immer schwerer zu sagen, wer da was genau gefahren ist. Wir waren erst zu sechst, dann zu siebt, irgendwann zu dritt und am Ende zu zweit. Entsprechend gibt es auch nicht die eine Statistik, aber die Runde, die vom Startpunkt wieder zurück zum Startpunkt ging, war 55km weit und 1.500hm hoch.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Juli 2019)

Angesichts der durchwachsenen Wetteraussichten würde ich mich mit einer Zusage gerade noch etwas zurückhalten.


----------



## orudne (12. Juli 2019)

Auch ohne Wetterhoroskop ....
... bin für Sonntag raus. 
:-/


----------



## qoob (13. Juli 2019)

_Ach, was solls, das Wetter wird schon.
Auf geht's zum Radfahren!_


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2019)

Auch dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juli 2019)

Na gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Na gut.


Zur not hock mer uns wo rein und schiebens aufs Wetter


----------



## Watzefug (13. Juli 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Zur not hock mer uns wo rein und schiebens aufs Wetter



Kann dem mal jemand Bescheid geben, dass sein Account offensichtlich gehackt wurde?
#legendenbildung

Ich bin leider -wetterunabhängig - raus

Edit: "sein Account"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2019)

Watzefug schrieb:


> Kann dem mal jemand Bescheid geben, dass dein Account offensichtlich gehackt wurde?
> #legendenbildung
> 
> Ich bin leider -wetterunabhängig - raus


Hä?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Zur not hock mer uns wo rein und schiebens aufs Wetter





Watzefug schrieb:


> Kann dem mal jemand Bescheid geben, dass sein Account offensichtlich gehackt wurde?
> #legendenbildung
> 
> Ich bin leider -wetterunabhängig - raus
> ...





guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hä?




Vielleicht sollte ich einfach ausschlafen!?
#legendenbildungverschlafen
#legendenschlafenlänger
#schlaflegende


----------



## orudne (13. Juli 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich einfach ausschlafen!?
> #legendenbildungverschlafen
> #legendenschlafenlänger
> #schlaflegende


#legendenschlafendochaufdemrad?


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juli 2019)

Die Legende steht morgen mal schön pünktlich auf und kommt daher gefahren, denn es wäre unfair, den @qoob bei dem Wetter mit mir alleine zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Legende steht morgen mal schön pünktlich auf und kommt daher gefahren, denn es wäre unfair, den @qoob bei dem Wetter mit mir alleine zu lassen.


 Hab ich wohl keine Wahl....


----------



## Axl_S (14. Juli 2019)

Ohne Regen fehlt mir jetzt die Ausrede, bis gleich


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juli 2019)

Großes Mühlen-Kino heute zu viert. So groß, dass ich die Statistik glatt vergessen habe. Geregnet hat es auch nicht und die Bodenverhältniss gingen bis auf ein paar Pfützen auch. 

Bilder... OK, eine kleine Auswahl unverfänglicher Bilder:

im Wald


kleiner Altar für den sonntäglichen Dienst


beschauliche Rückfahrt


bissi Matsch von ein-zwei üblen Pfützchen


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juli 2019)

P.S.:

Neulich schrieb uns eine treue Leserin, warum wir immer nur so langweilige Bilder machen, ob wir denn gar keine krassen Sachen fahren, Trails und so.

Deshalb hier die Antwort an alle Mitlesenden:
Selbstredend fahren wir ganz furchtbar krasse Sachen! Ständig eigentlich. Rauf und runter. Aber unsere Fahrtechnik reicht halt nicht, um währendessen auch noch Fotos zu machen. Daher haben wir eigentlich immer nur Bilder von den Pausen, Schwätzchen halten, Käffchen trinken, Kippchen rauchen, solche Sachen halt.

Hinzu kommt, dass Fotografen bei uns ein ganz schweres Leben haben, denn in der Gruppe herrscht immer eine latente Ungeduld. Den Satz “Nochmal bitte, ich habe zu spät ausgelöst.” oder “Da war noch der Bernd im Bild.” sollte man nicht zu häufig bringen, wenn man weiter mitfahren will.

Daher hier also immer nur die Bilder, die trotzdem entstehen.

Mal mehr, mal weniger.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Juli 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> latente Ungeduld


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juli 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


>


 Ausreden, nur eine Ausrede.


----------



## orudne (14. Juli 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.:
> 
> Neulich schrieb uns eine treue Leserin, warum wir immer nur so langweilige Bilder machen, ob wir denn gar keine krassen Sachen fahren, Trails und so.
> 
> ...



Ich warte auch noch auf (m)eine Fotosession für Poser-Bilder   
Aber bisher sind wir irgendwie immer lieber gefahren


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juli 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf (m)eine Fotosession für Poser-Bilder
> Aber bisher sind wir irgendwie immer lieber gefahren



Nicht warten - fragen!


----------



## neurofibrill (20. Juli 2019)

fährt morgen wer?
falls nein, mach ich mich auf den Weg Richtung Kappelberg.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2019)

Heute großes Kino-auch, wenn's grad n Gewitter runterhaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (21. Juli 2019)

Am Start


----------



## neurofibrill (21. Juli 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Heute großes Kino-auch, wenn's grad n Gewitter runterhaut.


habs auch mitbekommen. als Schönwetter Fahrer kneif ich heute...

Edit
...und fahr später ne Runde, wenns ein wenig angetrocknet ist.


----------



## qoob (21. Juli 2019)

Die Sonne scheint!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2019)

Eigentlich* sehr schöne Runde zu viert heute,- Richtung BB, zu den Rucksacktrainingsfetischisten.
Irgendwas mit 35/900 oder so werdens gewesen sein,- aber recht fix heute.

Sollte jemand auf dem Armytrail eine Camelback Podium BigChill Insulatet (Wortmonster!)- Trinkflasche finden,- gerne mir zurückgeben 
Zum ersten mal, seit ich MTB fahre, hab ich eine Flasche verloren! Und dann auch noch aus Plastik 

_* Definition von eigentlich:


Du magst nasse Wurzeln
Du magst Brennesseln
Du magst Dornen
Du magst es, nass von innen, außen und unten zu werden
Du hast kein Problem mit 101% Luftfeuchtigkeit
_


----------



## qoob (21. Juli 2019)

Abgesehen von 273 Millionen nassen Blättern war es von oben trocken.


----------



## theWatzman (21. Juli 2019)

qoob schrieb:


> Abgesehen von 273 Millionen nassen Blättern war es von oben trocken.


Ich glaub Du hast die 3 Millionen Anliegerpfützen verdrängt...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2019)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du hast die 3 Millionen Anliegerpfützen verdrängt...


Seit wann sind Anlieger oben?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2019)

Morgen 8.00 Uhr kurze Runde?! Ich bin am Start. 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Juli 2019)

Nicht im Land...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2019)

Okay, Wetteraussichten haben sich mittlerweile auch wieder verschlechtert und wenn ich eh alleine bin, schaue ich morgen mal, ob und was ich mache. 

Soweit ich das überblicken kann, fallen die frühen Vögel morgen aus.


----------



## qoob (27. Juli 2019)

Morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## thildenbransky (2. August 2019)

Servus. 
Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren? 
Gruß Tanja


----------



## orudne (2. August 2019)

ich bin an diesem Sonntag leider nicht in Stuttgart :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (2. August 2019)

thildenbransky schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren?



Lust auf jeden Fall, ich kann aber leider erst morgen Mittag sagen, ob es bei mir klappt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. August 2019)

Leider in Finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (3. August 2019)

Ich wäre für ein Ründchen zu begeistern.


----------



## theWatzman (3. August 2019)

Leider nicht da....


----------



## neurofibrill (3. August 2019)

würde auch mal interesse anmelden...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2019)

Bin morgen am Start! 

Die Antwort auf (fast) alle (bisher gestellten) Fragen für Neulinge und Neugierige:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
> 
> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> ...


----------



## flomo1 (3. August 2019)

Ich roll auch um 8 an.


----------



## thildenbransky (3. August 2019)

Servus. 
Ich bin das nächste Mal dabei. 
Fahr doch noch zum biken ins Brandner Tal. 
Bis dann


----------



## Hockdrik (4. August 2019)

Sehr schöne 4h, 40km, 1.100hm Runde im nahen Osten - zu viert und bei allerbestem Wetter.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. August 2019)

Das Wetter soll ja ziemlich großartig werden und auch sonst sehe ich keinen Grund, am Sonntagmorgen nicht um 8.00 Uhr oben in Degerloch an der Zacke zu stehen und ein bisschen Radfahren zu gehen. Jemand dabei? 



*Das Kleingedruckte:*
Teilnahmebedingungen wie üblich. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. Die Messung der Wegbreite kann aus technischen Gründen nicht lückenlos durchgeführt werden, wir beschränken uns daher auf Stichproben.


----------



## orudne (9. August 2019)

Wenn es klappt, dann bin ich dabei.

Ich kann aber leider erst Samstag Abend definitiv zu oder absagen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. August 2019)

Am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (9. August 2019)

Nicht da(bei).


----------



## Hockdrik (9. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Wenn es klappt, dann bin ich dabei.



...und wenn es nicht klappt?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. August 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...und wenn es nicht klappt?


Kommt er fünf Minuten später!


----------



## thildenbransky (10. August 2019)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## flomo1 (10. August 2019)

Dabei!


----------



## neurofibrill (10. August 2019)

am start


----------



## orudne (11. August 2019)

Hat dann doch noch geklappt um 8 Uhr an der Zacke zu sein ;-)


Sehr schöne Runde heute zu viert!
Am Ende so etwa 45 km und 1100 hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. August 2019)

Bildnachtrag


----------



## orudne (16. August 2019)

So wie es aktuell aussieht wird es am Sonntag aufgrund der Freien keine Early Birds um 8 Uhr an der Zacke geben. 

*falls jemand neuere Infos hat - bitte korrigieren!*

Ich bin dann wieder ab 15.09. dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergfiets (24. August 2019)

Anybody...?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. August 2019)

Bei mir ist morgen nochmal Uri Laub 
Ab nächster Woche sollte alles wieder "normal" laufen


----------



## Watzefug (24. August 2019)

Ich bin auch raus


----------



## bergfiets (24. August 2019)

Alles klar... wenn sich niemand mehr meldet, werde ich anders einer Herzverfettung vorbeugen. Ich glaube, ich habe noch ein paar alte Folgen Telegym auf der Festplatte.


----------



## orudne (24. August 2019)

bergfiets schrieb:


> Alles klar... wenn sich niemand mehr meldet, werde ich anders einer Herzverfettung vorbeugen. Ich glaube, ich habe noch ein paar alte Folgen Telegym auf der Festplatte.


Wii Sports!
... und nebenher Chips essen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. August 2019)

Ungeplant und außergewöhnlich, aber morgen ist Sonntag und ich hätte Zeit und ein klein wenig Lust, Rad zu fahren. Jemand im Lande?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (31. August 2019)

Endlich mal wieder gepflegt die Kette schütteln - bin dabei!


----------



## bergfiets (31. August 2019)

Leider ohne mich: meine Tochter und ich fahren morgen nur Trails, die auch für 16" Felgen geeignet sind...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. August 2019)

bergfiets schrieb:


> Leider ohne mich: meine Tochter und ich fahren morgen nur Trails, die auch für 16" Felgen geeignet sind...


Klaro, da können wir alten Säcke nicht mithalten 

Viel Spaß euch Cracks!


----------



## flomo1 (31. August 2019)

Bin morgen unterwegs. Nächsten Sonntag wahrscheinlich wieder.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. August 2019)

Ähm, also auf Grund mangelnder Beteiligung werden sich die startenden Vögel morgen direkt irgendwo im Wald treffen...
Klartext: 8:00 Uhr Zacke Degerloch nix diese!


----------



## KnallPengBumm (31. August 2019)

HA! Gerade festgestellt dass es ja mal wieder Sontag wird - ich wäre am Start, wo ist denn direkt irgendwo?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. September 2019)

Wäre am Sonntag dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. September 2019)

Meinereiner


----------



## El_Huette (7. September 2019)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. September 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Meinereiner


Kaum dabei, schon wieder raus...

Sorry, aber ich pack´s morgen nicht! Zu viel Agenda grade...

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flomo1 (7. September 2019)

Grade noch ziemlich müde Beine. Wenn dann bin ich spontan um 8an der Zacke.


----------



## El_Huette (8. September 2019)

Also das Wetter sieht ja gerade nicht so ansprechend aus...falls ich nicht da bin, bitte nicht auf mich warten. Dann habe ich keine Lust


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. September 2019)

Wird wohl auch nicht besser die nächsten Stunden und es ist bereits nass. Mich treibt es auch nicht raus.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2019)

Sonntag wird super - jemand dabei? 









Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> ...


----------



## qoob (13. September 2019)

Wenn ich mich Sonntag früh wieder bewegen kann, bin ich dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2019)

Wenn ich bis Sonntag Morgen Zuhause bin, bin ich dabei


----------



## flomo1 (14. September 2019)

Jup,dabei.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (14. September 2019)

Bei dem Wetter? Klar!


----------



## orudne (14. September 2019)

Eher nein. 
(wenn es doch klappt, dann bin ich pünktlich  - also nicht auf mich warten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergfiets (14. September 2019)

Dabei!


----------



## RooneyRides (15. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei... Bis gleich


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. September 2019)

Das war ganz schön episch heute! Und ganz schön geil!
Danke für die Idee und das Guiding!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2019)

Die Freitagsfrage: Sonntag jemand dabei? 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> ...


----------



## orudne (20. September 2019)

Bin leider raus :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Freitagsfrage: Sonntag jemand dabei?


Nui diesmal nix leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flomo1 (21. September 2019)

Auch raus, verwandtschaftliche Geburtstagsverpflichtungen...Wenn den darauffolgenden Sonntag Interesse besteht und das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, kann ich gern mal eine Tour auf der Alb guiden.


----------



## qoob (21. September 2019)

Linker Flügel lahmt noch etwas, bin aber morgen am Abflugplatz.


----------



## bergfiets (21. September 2019)

Leider ohne mich... soziale Verpflichtungen... vielleicht reicht’s für eine unspektakuläre Runde alleine...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2019)

Interessante Kombination aus entspannt und anstrengend heute. Entspannt was die Pausen zu dritt mit und ohne Espressi bei teils wunderbarer Lichtstimmung angeht. Dann doch auch anstrengend bei 45km und 1.250hm. Wiederum entspannt, weil auf 6 Stunden verteilt. Also 4 Stunden in Bewegung, der Rest die oben genannten Pausen.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2019)

?! 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> ...


----------



## qoob (26. September 2019)

Bin net da.


----------



## flomo1 (26. September 2019)

Plan=dabei. Bei Interesse kann ich Somntag mal ne Tour auf der Alb anbieten.


----------



## orudne (26. September 2019)

Bin leider raus


----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2019)

flomo1 schrieb:


> Plan=dabei.





flomo1 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse kann ich Somntag mal ne Tour auf der Alb anbieten.



Danke, sehr gern, aber für Alb habe ich dieses Wochenende leider keine Zeit.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. September 2019)

flomo1 schrieb:


> Plan=dabei. Bei Interesse kann ich Somntag mal ne Tour auf der Alb anbieten.


Diesen Sonntag? Konkret: Treffpunkt, Zeit...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. September 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Danke, sehr gern, aber für Alb habe ich dieses Wochenende leider keine Zeit.


Grade erst gesehen...
Terminfindung starten!


----------



## flomo1 (27. September 2019)

Gut, dann Sonntag Stuttgart. Terminfindung starte ich die Tage...


----------



## theWatzman (28. September 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. September 2019)

Ick bemühe mir!
Komme direkt zum Treffpunkt,- bitte ggf warten


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2019)

Wunderbare 45km und 1.150hm Runde zu viert bei grandiosem Spätsommer-Wetter und angenehm griffigen, unstaubigen Trails.

Bilder müssten wenn dann diesmal aus einer anderen Ecke kommen. Kamera dabei, aber ohne Speicherkarte. Sehr befreiend.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. September 2019)

Kein Problem!





Anfahrt zu den...




Wengertern...



Mit grandiosen Ausblicken!




Einkehren muss auch mal sein 




Himbeere! Voll geil!


----------



## orudne (4. Oktober 2019)

Nach aktuellem Stand ist am Sonntag (06.10.) keiner der üblichen Early Birds am Start.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2019)

Nach aktuellem Stand wird auch der kommende Sonntag (13.10.) eher mau. Die regelmäßigen Birds sind wohl gerade etwas zu viel unterwegs. Aber 1. können sich ja die anderen Birds dennoch hier melden und 2. sieht es für den 20.10. aktuell ganz gut aus.


----------



## theWatzman (10. Oktober 2019)

Bin raus....Nachwuchsförderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (11. Oktober 2019)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Bin raus....Nachwuchsförderung



dito


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Oktober 2019)

Gilt auch ein Grund ohne Nachwuchs?


----------



## qoob (11. Oktober 2019)

Nein!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Gilt auch ein Grund ohne Nachwuchs?




Du musst dem Nachwuchs (sowie allen anderen und ganz allgemein) in der Pfalz zeigen, wie man schnell und lang Fahrrad fährt, oder?

Gilt!


----------



## neurofibrill (12. Oktober 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Gilt auch ein Grund ohne Nachwuchs?



evtl. bald mal early birds mit hänger?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Oktober 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Du musst dem Nachwuchs (sowie allen anderen und ganz allgemein) in der Pfalz zeigen, wie man schnell und lang Fahrrad fährt, oder?
> 
> Gilt!


Fast richtig.
Dies am Samstag getan habend muss ich morgen nix tun, weil ich irgendwie seit längerem unfit rumhäng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interstellar (13. Oktober 2019)

Hey! Starten die EarlyBirds am kommenden Sonntag (20.10) eine Tour? Bin auf der Suche nach Trails in/rund um Stuttgart!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2019)

interstellar schrieb:


> Hey! Starten die EarlyBirds am kommenden Sonntag (20.10) eine Tour? Bin auf der Suche nach Trails in/rund um Stuttgart!



Wahrscheinlich ja. Schau doch einfach gegen Ende der Woche noch mal rein.

_Ansonsten und weil Du es so explizit erwähnst: wir sind zwar ein offener Biketreff, aber kein Trail-Verrate-Service. Wenn Du gerne mit anderen Bikern zusammen eine Runde drehen möchtest, bist Du herzlich willkommen. Wenn es Dir nur darum gehen sollte, ein paar Trails kennenzulernen, empfehle ich die gängigen digitalen Angebote._


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2019)

So... Wetter sieht für morgen nicht so doll aus, könnte also am Sonntag noch ganz schön nass sein auf den Trails.

Vorschlag: wir treffen uns trotzdem und weichen bei weichen Wegen auf Schotter und/oder ein bisschen Fahrtechnik an der Uni aus, OK?

Jemand dabei?






Worum geht es noch mal?


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> ...


----------



## theWatzman (18. Oktober 2019)

Leider Raussssss..... erst wieder die Woche drauf...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich melde mich mal gaaaaanz vorsichtig an  hoffe, es kommt nicht wieder irgend n Sche#@ dazwischen!


----------



## qoob (18. Oktober 2019)

Non ci sono.


----------



## flomo1 (19. Oktober 2019)

Bin spontan in München und leider raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Oktober 2019)

Es IST nass. Definitiv!
Schotter-Crossen?


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2019)

...oder urban Trial!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2019)

Workout Birds Today - wenig Kilometer, viel Workout, tolles Licht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Oktober 2019)

Ja, das Licht war genial...


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2019)

=>


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2019)

und wenig später


----------



## write-only (21. Oktober 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> =>
> Anhang anzeigen 926425


Geniales Bild! Das motiviert mich fast Sonntags mal um 6 aufzustehen


----------



## theWatzman (26. Oktober 2019)

Fährt morgen wer....????


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2019)

Noi, i ned.


----------



## qoob (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich dann schon - wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich auch nicht. Aber falls Ihr beiden fahrt @qoob und @theWatzman -> viel Spaß!


----------



## theWatzman (27. Oktober 2019)

Bin raus Regierungsentscheidung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (27. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich eine schöne Runde - bei dem herrlichen Herbstwetter. Trails sind fest, allerdings vielfach mit Blättern verdeckt.
38km 900Hm.
Unterwegs auch noch einen weiteren nestflüchtigen Bird getroffen.
Das Licht war zu Photographieren nicht so optimal.


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2019)

Hallo an alle Reifenspezialisten,
haben diesen Sommer auf ner Tour über Reifen gefachsimpelt. Gibt grad ein gutes Angebot auf BC.









						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Reifen - 29" Reifen im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				




Taugt der als Allrounder von Frühjahr bis Herbst, oder spar ich mir das Geld fürs Paar, bleibe vorne bei Magic Mary und hinten evtl. nen neuen Nobby?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2019)

Noch nicht gefahren, daher keine Ahnung.


----------



## qoob (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab ihn mit 955g das Stück gefunden, ausserdem werden Felgen 30-40 mm angegeben.
Ich kenne den Reifen zwar nicht, aber ich denke, das Gewicht wird sich beruhigend auf Deine Fahrweise auswirken.


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2019)

beruhigend? Wie meinst du das?


----------



## qoob (29. Oktober 2019)

Na
 Nobi Nick + 200g = Magic Mary
Magic Mary +200g = Dein Maxxis
Da wird die Spritzigkeit im Antritt ein wenig leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2019)

bestechend, deine Logik


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2019)

Tatsache ist, dass schwerere Reifen das Fahrverhalten beruhigen. Positiv wie negativ.  Massenträgheit nennt sich diese Logik.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2019)

Was man so liest, soll der DHR vorne und hinten sehr gut sein. Vielleicht kein Nässe-Spezialist, aber für Frühjahr bis Herbst sicherlich gut geeignet. Aber das ist ja immer sehr relativ je nachdem wo und wie man fährt. Für hinten fände ich ihn als WT zu schwer und auch insgesamt zu viel Reifen. Vielleicht im Bikepark, aber für Stuttgarter Touren?

Vorne ist er auch als WT bei passender  Felgenmaulweite sicherlich OK. Fahre selbst einen 2.5er WT auf einer 30er Felge. Funktioniert super, aber einfach als 2.4er Exo MaxTerra ohne WT würde es mir für Stuttgart und meine Fahrweise auch langen und wäre ca. 150gr leichter.

Das Ding ist: die Magic Mary soll ein sehr guter Reifen sein. Ob der DHR das toppt? Das ist höchstens noch Geschmacksache, aber eine spürbare Verbesserung würde ich da nicht erwarten. Eher etwas schlechter, zumal bei tieferem Geläuf.

Hinten funktionieren bei mir selbst im Winter Semislicks à la Slaughter sehr gut. Minion SS und Rock Razor sind ähnlich. Vorne fahre ich das ganze Jahr aus voller Überzeugung den Shorty. Für mich ein super Allrounder mit sehr berechenbarem Fahrverhalten.

Aber wenn Du mit MM/NN happy bist, würde ich einfach dabei bleiben. Wenn nicht: was vermisst Du bei denen?


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2019)

Danke für deine Einschätzung!
MM ist bei mir eigtl. Winterbereifung. Fat Albert Kombi hat mich nur teilweise Frühjahr bis Herbst überzeugen können (Grippverlust, sowohl im Nassen, als auch im staubig Trockenen). Semislick funktioniert an den langen Bikes anscheinend nur bedingt, da Schwerpunkt vorne. MAXXIS kenne ich mich mit den ganzen Abkürzungen nicht aus, daher meine ursprüngliche Frage.
Aber vmtl. hast du Recht und ich bleibe vorne ganzjährig bei MM und versuche hinten einfach mal den NN.
Merci


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2019)

Im Sommer könnte vielleicht der Hans Dampf statt des Nobby Nics eine Alternative für hinten sein?! Soll hinten sehr angenehm berechenbar „driftig“ und halbwegs leichtläufig sein. Das Dumme ist halt, dass es bei Schwalbe für vorne aus meiner Sicht keine Sommer-Alternative zur MM gibt. 

Und ja, die Varianten sind eine Wissenschaft für sich. Ich finde „Exo MaxTerra 3c“ ist bei Maxxis der beste Kompromiss für den Trailtourefahrer. Hinten evtl. Dual oder MaxSpeed für besseres Rollverhalten.

Ansonsten für den Sommer auf Stuttgarter Trails:

Shorty oder Highroller II vorn, dazu Rekon oder Aggressor hinten (Minion DHR kenne ich nicht, DHF mögen viele, aber ist für mich ein rotes Tuch wegen seines „Wisch und weg“-Verhaltens - bei mir - im Grenzbereich)
Specialized Butcher ist vorne auch ganz gut (braucht aber etwas mehr Luftdruck), dazu hinten der Purgatory (wobei der so Nobby Nic-mäßig OK aber ohne echte Stärken ist)
Aber wie gesagt: alles sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2019)

Sooo... damit die kleine Reifenkunde auch direkt ausprobiert werden kann, laden die Sunday Birds morgen um 8.00 Uhr auf die hiesigen Trails ein. Falls es trotz des Windes und der Sonne der letzten Tage im Wald zu tief sein sollte, weichen wir auf längere Schotter- und/oder kleinen Fahrtechnik-Einheiten aus. In Parkhäusern und Weingärten waren wir auch schon länger nicht mehr. Irgendetwas wird sich finden. 






Das Kleingedruckte.


----------



## orudne (2. November 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sooo... damit die kleine Reifenkunde auch direkt ausprobiert werden kann, laden die Sunday Birds morgen um 8.00 Uhr auf die hiesigen Trails ein. Falls es trotz des Windes und der Sonne der letzten Tage im Wald zu tief sein sollte, weichen wir auf längere Schotter- und/oder kleinen Fahrtechnik-Einheiten aus. In Parkhäusern und Weingärten waren wir auch schon länger nicht mehr. Irgendetwas wird sich finden.
> Das Kleingedruckte.


Bin für morgen leider raus :-/




Hockdrik schrieb:


> ... Das Dumme ist halt, dass es bei Schwalbe für vorne aus meiner Sicht keine Sommer-Alternative zur MM gibt.
> 
> ...


Der MM *ist* die Alternative für den Sommer ;-)


----------



## neurofibrill (2. November 2019)

Bin auch noch leider bis Ende Nov raus. Muss lernen. Danach versuche ich mich wieder an längeren Gravel Runden, wobei eure Techniker Geschichten wirklich interessant klingen.


----------



## qoob (2. November 2019)

_Dafür bin ich einer der üblichen Verdächtigen._


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. November 2019)

Ich auch. Komme direkt zur Zacke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. November 2019)

Dreckig war‘s, schottrig, interessant und durchaus sehr nett 






Die Farben sind einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## theWatzman (5. November 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Die Farben sind einfach unschlagbar!


Sind sie.....Hammer Foto


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. November 2019)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Sind Sie Hammer Foto


Fast so Hammer wie Dein Deutsch


----------



## Hockdrik (8. November 2019)

Kann man sich gerade noch gar nicht vorstellen, aber ich würde mal ganz vorsichtig eine sonnig-kalte Early Bird Runde mit etwas Spritzwasser von unten ankündigen. Das kann sehr unangenehm sein, wenn das Spritzwasser beim Auftreffen auf Rahmen und Klamotten gefriert, aber sooo kalt ist es dann jetzt doch auch noch nicht und wenn dann nicht lange.


----------



## theWatzman (8. November 2019)

dabei.....

also ganz ganz vorsichtig zugesagt...vorausgesetzt Familienrat stimmt im Nachgang noch zu


----------



## qoob (8. November 2019)

Geiles Herbstwetter - so muss das sein: 3°C und Regen.
Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## theWatzman (8. November 2019)

qoob schrieb:


> Geiles Herbstwetter - so muss das sein: 3°C und Regen.
> Ich freu mich schon.


das richtige Wetter für meine Ballerinaaassss


----------



## qoob (8. November 2019)

Na ja, hab es grad überprüft: -1°C und nur nass geht zur Not auch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. November 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (9. November 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


>


Edel Rocker.....


----------



## theWatzman (9. November 2019)

Schottern oder Schottern...????


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2019)

Rockern!


----------



## flomo1 (9. November 2019)

Dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2019)

45km und 1.100hm zu fünft. Dazu die volle Bandbreite an Herbsteindrücken von Frost und Nebel bis Herbstlaub in der Sonne. 


Bild vom Gitarrenmann


----------



## qoob (16. November 2019)

Sonntag - vereiste Pfützen durchbrechen oder Mimimi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (16. November 2019)

Stehe noch in Verhandlungen.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. November 2019)

Stand jetzt bin ich morgen nicht dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (16. November 2019)

ich hadere noch


----------



## Hockdrik (16. November 2019)

@theWatzman ich bin ja sonst nicht so, aber die Wetter-Melange, die für morgen angesagt ist... lässt wirklich nur Schottern zu, also Schotter schotterm ohne Trail-Ausnahmen. Ich werde mir wohl noch so ein Gravel-Dings aus meinen Alt-Rad-Ruinen basteln müssen und dann machen wir saisonale Gravel Birds.

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Wettervorhersage für morgen genauso unzuverlässig ist, wie für jetzt gerade.

Ich melde mich später mit einer konkreten Zu- oder Absage.


----------



## neurofibrill (16. November 2019)

Habe heute 50 km auf meinem Gravel Bike runtergerissen. War total entspannt und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Leute kucken halt komisch, wenn ihnen jmd. in MTB Kluft auf sonem Rennraddings entgegen kommt.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. November 2019)

Bin für morgen raus, muss mir so ein Schotter-Dings basteln. Und habe Mimi. Also beides. Und will keinen Schnupfen. Tut mir auch leid. Frohes frieren!


----------



## flomo1 (16. November 2019)

Bin ebenfalls raus morgen. Werd spontan und je nach Wetter eine Runde auf dem Hardtail Schottern gehen...dann aber auf ca 10. Kurzfristig gern per PN verabreden.


----------



## theWatzman (17. November 2019)

Bin raus....


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2019)

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, insbesondere wenn nur 1-2 Leute Interesse bekundet haben, schlage ich vor, dass es möglichst bis 22.00 Uhr am Vorabend eine verbindliche Zu- oder Absagen gibt.

Dann kann zwar immer noch Hagel, Blitz und Tubeless-Terror dazwischenkommen, aber dann ist ein bisschen verbindlicher und klarer, ob sich die Anreise lohnt oder man lieber ausschläft.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. November 2019)

So richtig frostig soll es am Sonntag gar nicht sein, aber dafür trocken! 





Jemand dabei?

Teilnahmebedingungen:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' _oben _in Stuttgart-Degerloch
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (22. November 2019)

Ja schon, unbedingt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. November 2019)

Hier, ich.
Komm grad von draußen,- mir isses kalt genug!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2019)

Nur mal so als kleiner Anstupser in die Runde der Unentschlossenen und inneren Schweinehunde:
Ja, es wird morgen früh erstmal frostig sein. Irgendeine Art von Wärme/Windschutz am Oberkörper ist da von Vorteil.
https://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Baden-Württemberg/Degerloch/hour_by_hour_detailed.html

Dafür ist die Luft wunderbar frisch (ein Buff dämmt den Gerierbrand in der Lunge ein) und die Atmosphäre grandios.
Und dann wird es ja auch schon mit jeder Minute immer wärmer und es ist gut, wenn man was zum Entzwiebeln hat.
Am Ende stehen wir bei milden 12°C in der Sonne und sind froh, dass wir uns so früh aus dem Bett gekämpft haben.

Klingt doch gut, oder? 

Noch ein kleines Motivations-Video dazu? Bitte sehr:





So ähnlich wird das nämlich, wenn wir in die richtige Richtung fahren.
Also von den Trails her. Könnte sein, dass das Fahren nicht ganz so geschmeidig aussieht.


----------



## Axl_S (24. November 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Unentschlossenen


Bin total entschlossen


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2019)

Sehr schön 32/850 zu fünft 
nicht frostig, aber auch nicht sonnig und - im Osten - teils erstaunlich matschig


----------



## tobi_voe (30. November 2019)

Ich bin morgen wieder dabei. 
Tobi


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2019)

TobiTheRookie schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen wieder dabei.



Das trifft sich gut, denn ich wäre auch dabei.  

Ich muss morgen etwas früher als sonst - so gegen 11.30 Uhr - zurück sein und steige dann einfach entsprechend aus bzw. wir halten es insgesamt und gemeinsam etwas kürzer als sonst. Schauen wir dann morgen einfach, wie es passt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. November 2019)

I'll try hard!


----------



## qoob (30. November 2019)

Ich muss auch mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2019)

Vier Vögel, 25km und 850hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2019)

Falls Ihr Euch fragt, warum wir bei Pausen immer so streng gucken, um jeden Preis mindestens 30km erreichen wollen und andere Waldbesucher mit Höflichkeiten überschütten: wir wollen einfach nur nicht verklagt werden!











						Streit um Mountainbiketour: Pinkelpausen sind kein Reisemangel
					

Ein angeblich unfitter Guide, zu viele Pausen: Drei Teilnehmer einer Transalp-Fahrradtour waren unzufrieden mit einer gebuchten Reise. Geld bekommen sie aber nicht zurück, urteilte nun ein Gericht.




					m.spiegel.de


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Dezember 2019)

Diesen Sonntag bin ich nicht am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Dezember 2019)

Weiß nicht, ob ich es erwähnt habe: ich bin morgen nicht dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2019)

Die Wetteraussichten sind eher bescheiden, die Motivation, im Morast zu surfen auch... Kann mich jemand überreden, trotzdem zu fahren?


----------



## qoob (21. Dezember 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand überreden



Sorry, bin nicht blond, kann da nicht punkten.

Schwanke gerade zwischen 6bar und 1.5bar.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2019)

3 Bar wären auch noch ne Option!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Dezember 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> 3 Bar wären auch noch ne Option!



Wie wäre es, wenn ich bei Deinen 3bar mit meinen 1.2bar mitfahre? Sonntagsfrüh ist eben doch am Familien-kompatibelsten und bevor ich gar nicht fahre, kann ich auch schottern...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2019)

Wird bei mir eh ne kurze Runde,- sollte gegen 12:30 Uhr daheim sein...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Dezember 2019)

Drei Reiter im Gravel-Matsch. Merke: man kann auch beim Schottern dreckig werden.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Dezember 2019)

Mal vorgreifend für übermorgen:
ich habe meine Bremse kaputtgespielt, Ersatz wird wohl dieses Jahr nimmer kommen,- und zum basteln hab ich kein Bock 
Sonntag wird es daher bei mir auf eine EarlySinglespeed-Runde rauslaufen. Gerne um 8 ab Zacke, aber halt rigid...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Dezember 2019)

Da Du ja mit rigid nicht unbedingt fahruntüchtig bist, sehe ich dem sehr freudvoll entgegen! Dabei!


----------



## qoob (28. Dezember 2019)

Für mich besteht nur die Herausforderung, von meinem "hang - loose", wieder bei Dunkelheit aus dem Bett zu springen.
Die breiten Reifen sind wieder drauf, hier scheint es trail-stabilisierenden Frost zu geben.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Dezember 2019)

Du schaffst das!
Da ich morgen Besuch erwarte muss die Runde auch (wieder) nicht zu lang sein  dann kannst weiter abhängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi_voe (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Dezember 2019)

Erkenntnisse zum Sonntag:

das erste Mal seit Ewigkeiten richtig schön gefriergetrockneter Boden, fest und griffig, exzellent ? (keine Ganztages-Garantie)
Tubeless Milch tut sich mit durchgescheuerten Reifenflanken schwer
auf Inserts (in diesem Fall Rimpact) kann man dann aber immerhin noch nach Hause walken (also nicht walken wie gehen, sondern auf dem leise vor sich hinwalkendem Reifen fahren)


----------



## qoob (29. Dezember 2019)

Heute Tour der tausend Untergünde: weich/hart - nass/trocken - gefroren/überfroren.
Mit wechselder Zusammensetzung (zwei bis vier) mindestens 30km und 900hm bei bestem Winterwetter gefahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Januar 2020)

In dem ganzen Feiertags- und Jahreswechselstress gehen die Wochentage ja ganz gerne mal unter...
übermorgen ist Sonntag 

die Birds starten zu einer frühen Frostrunde auf gefriergetrockneten Trails, rollen gegen Vormittag an Nordhängen der Sonne entgegen und schließen die Runde mit lecker Café kurzärmelig im freien sitzend.

Anybody in?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Januar 2020)

Dabei! Und falls das mit dem Temperatur-Frost nicht klappt, müssen wir es halt mit dem Schotter-Frost versuchen. Saisonale Gravel Birds sozusagen, ich glaube das hätte Zulauf.


----------



## qoob (3. Januar 2020)

Auch dabei, aber mit Frost wird es nichts.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Januar 2020)

Frost nix -> Schotterpampe?!


----------



## qoob (4. Januar 2020)

Na, Schotter ohne Pampe - kannst ja Dein Schotterrad nehmen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Januar 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Na, Schotter ohne Pampe - kannst ja Dein Schotterrad nehmen.


Nö, grad zerlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. Januar 2020)

So pampig war es gestern gar nicht mehr. Wir können ja vorsichtige Pampe-Stichproben nehmen und uns dann selektiv für oder gegen Trails entscheiden.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Januar 2020)

War nett. Bissl episch bzw. langweilig, je nach Standpunkt. Interessant, was Dreck für verschieden Konsistenzen und Formen annehmen kann! Welche Sprache hatte 40 Begriffe für Schnee?
Bilder hab ich keine und die Statistik ist Dank Strava-Ausstieg auch gefälscht... Sonne, Regen, grau in den verschiedensten Farben. Alles dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Januar 2020)

Mit einem Bild kann ich helfen:

Und ja, es war recht idyllisch und eher ländlich, Cross Country halt. 
Und die Statistik? Auch eher gemütlich. Nicht der Rede wert. ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2020)

Jemand am Sonntag dabei? Wintervögel mit den frühen Vögeln zählen?







			https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.stunde-der-wintervoegel-nabu-bittet-zur-wintervoegel-zaehlung.2907e91c-29d6-430e-ac56-6788ad23f058.html
		


Je nach Wetterentwicklung würden wir allerdings wieder eher vom Schotter aus die Vögel zählen fahren. Aber falls es unerwartet frostig und hartgefroren ist, rollen wir die ersten 1-2 Stunden vielleicht auch auf Trails rum. Um Vögel zu zählen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Januar 2020)

Dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2020)

Malad und daher leider doch nicht am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (11. Januar 2020)

Da wollte ich grad "dabei" schreiben. . .
guitarman-3000 ist aber auch immer ein Grund früher aufzustehen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2020)

Da wollt ich grad auch absagen und ausschlafen 
Was machmer?


----------



## qoob (11. Januar 2020)

Liebe Mitleser - morgen wird es nichts.
Keine Birds.


----------



## Daveman945 (15. Januar 2020)

Hallo ihr early birds,
ich bin David, 26 Jahre alt, wohne in Möhringen und habe jetzt auch das Mountainbiken für mich entdeckt  Früher bin ich etwas Motocross gefahren und viel mim Moped im Wald unterwegs gewesen.
Abfahrtstechnisch gehts bei mir daher relativ gut, halt nicht so schnell, bergauf bin ich ziemlich lahm?

Hab ein Giant Trance 1.5er.

Gilt das noch mit 8 Uhr sonntags?

Gruß David


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Januar 2020)

Daveman945 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr early birds,
> ich bin David, 26 Jahre alt, wohne in Möhringen und habe jetzt auch das Mountainbiken für mich entdeckt  Früher bin ich etwas Motocross gefahren und viel mim Moped im Wald unterwegs gewesen.
> Abfahrtstechnisch gehts bei mir daher relativ gut, halt nicht so schnell, bergauf bin ich ziemlich lahm?
> 
> ...


High David!

Herzlich willkommen auf dem Bike 
Ja, die EarlyBirds fliegen noch regelmäßig! Diesen Sonntag auch: 8 Uhr Degerloch. Details findest Du im Eingangspost...

Bis Sonntag vielleicht!?!



Hockdrik schrieb:


> *Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daveman945 (15. Januar 2020)

Ja, mal schauen  Muss am Samstag noch bei nem Umzug helfen, mal kucken, wie erledigt ich danach bin...


----------



## qoob (15. Januar 2020)

Ach mit 26 merkt man das bißchen schleppen doch gar nicht - und Early Birds hilft gegen Festwachsen und Einrosten.


----------



## bikebaba0711 (17. Januar 2020)

Würde diesen Sonntag mit nem Kumpel mitkommen
Liebe Grüße und bis dann


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2020)

bikebabo0711 schrieb:


> Würde diesen Sonntag mit nem Kumpel mitkommen
> Liebe Grüße und bis dann




Herzlich willkommen! ??

Ich wär‘ auch dabei, sonst noch wer?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Januar 2020)

ich würde auch mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (17. Januar 2020)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Januar 2020)

write-only schrieb:


>


Word!?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2020)

Die Sonntagszahlen:
43
910
und die Zusatzzahl:
6 !    

Es war mir ein Fest!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Januar 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Sonntagszahlen:
> 43
> 910
> und die Zusatzzahl:
> ...


... Ein innerliches Blumenpflücken!?


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2020)

Sonntag?!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Januar 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sonntag?!
> Anhang anzeigen 969059


Mein Shirt ist zwar in der Wäsche, aber es wird ja ohnehin warm...

-> dabei!


----------



## qoob (24. Januar 2020)




----------



## write-only (24. Januar 2020)

Ich hab's tatsächlich geschafft, nach ausgiebiger Analyse des nächstwöchigen Wetterberichtes, dann doch früher als erwartet was aus meiner Restekiste zu schustern was entfernt an ein Mountainbike erinnert  

Solang das Ding nicht auf dem Weg nach Degerloch unter mir zusammebbricht bin ich dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Januar 2020)

900hm und 38km zu viert an der Taugrenze entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Januar 2020)

Mit Kaffee daheim in der Sonne garniert ?


----------



## Daveman945 (29. Januar 2020)

Diesen Sonntag Schlammschlacht?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2020)

Könnte je nach Wetter auch Schotter bolzen werden. Wir meiden bei sulzigen Verhältnissen auch schon mal bewusst die Trails.


----------



## Daveman945 (1. Februar 2020)

Geht das klar morgen?


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2020)

Bisher sieht es nicht so aus. 
Ich bin jedenfalls nicht dabei.


----------



## Nuc89 (1. Februar 2020)

Für eine kleine Tour wäre ich zu haben. Wird aber eher Schotter statt Trail werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Februar 2020)

Ich bin nicht da....


----------



## theWatzman (1. Februar 2020)

Bin dabei für Schotter..........Trails eher nicht....


----------



## theWatzman (2. Februar 2020)

Leider raus.... Kinderseuche ist ausgebrochen....bitte entschuldigt die kurzfristige Absage...


----------



## Nuc89 (2. Februar 2020)

@qoob  bist am Start dann Rolle ich auch an


----------



## Daveman945 (2. Februar 2020)

Bin gleich da


----------



## Nuc89 (2. Februar 2020)

So bei mir standen heute 45km auf dem Tacho.
Von oben war es sehr trocken dafür gab es von unten mehr als genug Nässe.


----------



## Daveman945 (3. Februar 2020)

War schön, ich merk meine Oberschenkel doch ein bisschen 

Gerne wieder! 

Gruß David


----------



## Daveman945 (3. Februar 2020)

@ Christian, hast du vielleicht noch einen Link zu deinem Magura Schutzblech?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Februar 2020)

Daveman945 schrieb:


> @ Christian, hast du vielleicht noch einen Link zu deinem Magura Schutzblech?


@Nuc89


----------



## qoob (3. Februar 2020)

Das sind zwei Mudhugger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daveman945 (3. Februar 2020)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## Nuc89 (3. Februar 2020)

Genau Mudhugger short vorn und Mudhugger long hinten.


----------



## Daveman945 (3. Februar 2020)

Hab mir einen gekauft, mal schauen, wie der passt 
Hab mir auch nen Lampenset geholt, dann bin ich vielleicht auch mittwochs dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2020)

Morgen, Sonntag und so... keine Ahnung, was Ihr so vorhabt, aber ich werde um 8.00 Uhr ab Zacke Fahrrad fahren. ?

Ob eher auf Schotter oder Trail, muss sich zeigen. War leider länger nicht im Wald... ?

Dafür umso mehr Bock auf morgen! ?


----------



## write-only (8. Februar 2020)

Dabei!





Oder so ähnlich


----------



## mzonq (8. Februar 2020)

Habe Kinderdienst...falls es es jemanden interessiert
Euch ne kuhle Runde


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Februar 2020)

Surfer haben doch so Leinen um Fußgelenk und Board. Sowas könnte morgen helfen, das Rad nicht zu verlieren...



Biken


----------



## qoob (8. Februar 2020)

Bin grad noch hin und her geweht, ich glaub ich muss morgen früh mir einen Eindruck verschaffen. ?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Februar 2020)

Wind erst ab Mittag sagt der dwd. Sonst fahrmer halt belgischen Kreisel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (8. Februar 2020)

So Ast- und Baumstammfrei wie morgen werden die Trails ne Weile nicht mehr sein.
 Und wenn man in die richtige App schaut quasi sommerliches Wetter


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2020)

Die richtige App ist beim Wetter entscheidend. Das wird oft unterschätzt. Meine sagt auch, dass es erst nach den Birds stürmt.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2020)

Nachdem schon der erste Trail erstaunlich viele und lange Fango-Passagen aufwies, haben wir eine erweiterte Schotter-Erkundungs-Runde inklusive einer kleinen Fahrtechnik-Einheit aus den heutigen Early Birds gemacht. 37km, 500hm, zu fünft.




Köpfe wegen Datenschützerei und/oder Fotofail abgeschnitten.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Februar 2020)

Für die Zukunft dann:





						Vom Leben und Mountainbiken: Unterwegs mit Walter (81)
					

Vom Leben und Mountainbiken: Unterwegs mit Walter (81)  Das Fahrrad ist sicherlich für viele Menschen von unterschiedlicher Bedeutung. Während es manche als reines Mobilitätsmittel betrachten, heben es andere schier auf ein Podest. Während manch einer ab und zu einmal eine Runde radelt, schlafen...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Geiler Typ mit genialer Einstellung!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2020)

Early Birds im Jahre 2050


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2020)

Die Trails sind übrigens aktuell fast überall komplett durchweicht und man würde sie nur kaputt fahren. Auch die Mittwochsvögel waren vorwiegend auf Schotter unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (14. Februar 2020)

Unnu? Sonntag rückt näher!


----------



## write-only (14. Februar 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Unnu?


Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Februar 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Fahrrad fahren?


Wiekommstn dadruff?


----------



## write-only (14. Februar 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wiekommstn dadruff?


Besser als laufen


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2020)

Ja!


----------



## write-only (14. Februar 2020)

Да!


----------



## qoob (15. Februar 2020)

Alles Ja-Sager.?

LF?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Februar 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> LF?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> LF?


Loam Freaks?
Lazy Falcons (=birds)?
Langsam Fahren?
Lass Fatzen?

wathever....

AS!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Februar 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> AS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Februar 2020)

Zur Info: ich kränkele gerade und bin mir nicht sicher, ob Radfahren dabei hilfreich ist. Werde das morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden. Falls ich nicht auftauche, bitte nicht warten. 

Ich zähle bisher @qoob und @write-only als Mitfahrer für morgen?! @guitarman-3000 auch oder nur mitschwätzend?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Да!


Ощеи хорошо!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> nur mitschwätzend?


bisher nur das, ja. Aber wenns Dich motiviert, gegen die Bazillen anzuradeln, komme ich auch


----------



## bergfiets (15. Februar 2020)

Versuche, morgen auch dabei zu sein... sonst ruiniere ich mir langsam den Strava-Schnitt. Wartet aber zur Sicherheit nicht auf mich, letzte Woche hat mich nämlich auch so ein Bazillus beschäftigt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2020)

bergfiets schrieb:


> Wartet aber zur Sicherheit nicht auf mich


Auf mich ebenfalls [nicht]... Bin hoch motiviert, aber ob das hilft


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Februar 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Auf mich ebenfalls [nicht]... Bin hoch motiviert, aber ob das hilft


Motivation hilft manchmal eben doch  - bis gleich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Februar 2020)

Nette, teilweise doch recht nasse Runde Richtung Siebenmühlental. 4 Vögel auf Alu-, Stah- und Titanrössern haben sich um die 50km mit um die 1000hm gegeben. Sturmbruch hielt sich in Grenzen, Spaziergänger und Boost-Jogger gabs dafür reichlich bei 13 Grad...


----------



## bergfiets (16. Februar 2020)

Starke Runde inklusive Schlammtaufe! So kommen meine Halsschmerzen nächste Woche bestimmt nicht wieder.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Februar 2020)

Diesen Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei. Ein Strich weniger für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (21. Februar 2020)

Bin auch unterwegs und im Schnee....wenn es welchen gibt.
Bis denne.
Piep!


----------



## Watzefug (22. Februar 2020)

Ich bin (endlich mal wieder) am Start


----------



## write-only (22. Februar 2020)

Ich auch


----------



## qoob (23. Februar 2020)

Runde zu dritt, etwas über 30km und 3h.
War meist sehr saftig.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Februar 2020)

Es ist nass, stürmisch, aber warm und vor allem: morgen Sonntag!
Wird eher weniger Trail-, dafür mehr Informationslastig, aber geil! Wer kommt mit? ?


----------



## qoob (29. Februar 2020)

Oh je, es hat grad angefangen zu schütten. Mein Rad ist noch von letzter Woche dreckverkrustet. 
Ich probier mal, per Muskelkraft anzureisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Februar 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist noch von letzter Woche dreckverkrustet.


Stells doch einfach raus


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Februar 2020)

Ich laufe mir morgen wieder die Hacken ab oder steh mir die Beine in den Bauch. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Nuc89 (29. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich es schaffe aufzustehen bin ich morgen dabei.


----------



## write-only (29. Februar 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist noch von letzter Woche dreckverkrustet.


Dito.
Bin dabei


----------



## qoob (29. Februar 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Stells doch einfach raus



Es stand den ganzen Nachmittag draussen. Als es dann abends reingeholt habe, hat angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## Nuc89 (1. März 2020)

Bin zu spät dran schaffe es nicht mehr rechtzeitig.
Sorry. Euch viel Spaß. Nicht auf mich warten


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
morgen ist zwar Sonntag, nur kann ich aus verschiedensten Gründen leider nicht Rad fahren 
Vielleicht ist das im gegenwärtig aufgeschwemmten Zustand des Bodens aber auch ganz gut so ?‍♂️


----------



## qoob (7. März 2020)

Ich bin als "Väterchens Umzugsservice" gebucht und kann auch nicht.

Allen Anderen viel Spass:


----------



## Hockdrik (7. März 2020)

Auch nicht am Start. Sorry für die aktuelle Abstinenz.


----------



## Watzefug (7. März 2020)

Ich bin leider auch raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2020)

Zur Info, weil wir in der Ecke ja auch schon mal waren:
“In the past, the U.S. Army and the German government have tolerated the unauthorized entry onto the military training area to an extent; however, the military training area has become a popular recreational area,” Van Kirk said. “The creating of unauthorized trails, and especially the buildup of obstacles such as ramps, jumps and curves, has gone too far, and such unauthorized use of the training area cannot be tolerated as a co-use any longer.”








						Recreational use overwhelming Panzer Training Area
					

The Panzer Training Area has become more of a recreational area for local bicyclists, joggers and dog walkers than an area for U.S. military training, which the federal government of Germany has designated it for.Read More



					www.stuttgartcitizen.com


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. März 2020)

Wohin fahren wir denn dann am Sonntag?


----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2020)

Gibt ja in Stuttgart glücklicherweise in fast jede Himmelsrichtung und für jeden Geschmack ein paar Alternativen. Und wenn sich die Kickeritis nicht weiter ausbreitet, bleiben ein paar von den schönen Strecken vielleicht auch erhalten oder können - bei Kooperation der Ämter - sogar legalisiert werden. Mit oder ohne Kicker.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. März 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wohin fahren wir denn dann am Sonntag?


Hab offensichtlichvergessen, den #Ironie- Button  zu drücken...


----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hab offensichtlichvergessen, den #Ironie- Button  zu drücken...



Ich hab' den schon gesehen, wollte aber dennoch meinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. März 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich hab' den schon gesehen, wollte aber dennoch meinen Senf dazugeben.


Senf ist okay. Virenfrei.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sehr ist okay. Virenfrei.



Yep, Senf ist sehr okay. Immer schön unter die Nase reiben. Das hilft.


----------



## orudne (12. März 2020)

Back to topic...

Ich bin grundsätzlich wieder an sonntäglichen Radfahrten interessiert, aber für dieses Wochenende noch mit Bergrunterfahren beschäftigt ;-)


----------



## qoob (12. März 2020)

Das Bergrunterfahren machen wir nach jeder Steigung auch. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (13. März 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Das Bergrunterfahren machen wir nach jeder Steigung auch. ?


ja schon, nur lass ich mich dann wieder von einem Lift hochziehen 

... und ich brauch dringend Flugmeilen!
Nach dem Winter bin ich dermaßen auf Entzug


----------



## Hockdrik (13. März 2020)

Ich würde es wagen, hier mal mein ganz vorsichtig Ansinnen vorzutragen, am Sonntag wieder am frühen Biken teilzuhaben. 

Wer wagt es noch? Braucht man Gummistiefel oder kommt man - auf Schotter - auch ohne klar?


----------



## qoob (13. März 2020)

Ja unbedingt. Hat ja noch Zeit zum Abtrocknen.


----------



## write-only (14. März 2020)

Glaub man könnte es fast mal wieder wagen Erde unter die Reifen zu nehmen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. März 2020)

Deschabsolutkorrektaaaaahh!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. März 2020)

6-8-3 Vögel bei schönstem Frühlingswetter und gut besuchtem Wald auf einer teil-explorierenden 40km Runde unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (15. März 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> 6-8-3 Vögel bei schönstem Frühlingswetter und gut besuchtem Wald auf einer teil-explorierenden 40km Runde unterwegs.


Ja, cool dass wir Late Birds Euch Early Birds getroffen haben.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. März 2020)

===========Corona Pause===========

Werte Frühvögel und Mitfahrer, aus gegebenem Anlass werden wir die Sunday Early Birds als offenen Treff bis auf Weiteres aussetzen.

Wir glauben zwar nicht, dass man sich durch kollektives Befahren der Stuttgarter Wälder direkt die Vogelseuche einfängt, weil die verwirbelte Luft und der beim Radfahren übliche Mindestabstand dieses Risiko hoffentlich auf ein verantwortungsvoll vertretbares Mass reduzieren lässt, ABER wir wollen ein Zeichen setzen, dass Einschränkungen wie in Italien (Frischluft nur noch auf dem Balkon und dem Weg zum Supermarkt) nicht notwendig sind, sondern wir uns mit der aktuellen Österreichischen Lösung freiwillig und ausreichend selbst bestrafen.

Die aktuelle Österreichische Lösung* besagt, dass man zwar zum Joggen und Radeln etc. raus darf, dabei aber nur allein oder mit Leuten, mit denen man eh zusammenwohnt, unterwegs sein darf. Falls Ihr also demnächst vermehrt Solo-, Paar- und Familien-Birds seht, einfach freundlich aus der Ferne winken.

Für die Zwischenzeit alles Gute! 

===========Corona Pause===========

*Stand Sonntagabend laut Der Standard:


----------



## Pozo (30. März 2020)

Achtung auf der Dürrbachstrecke Richtung Aktivspielplatz sind mal wieder Reißnägel ausgelegt - 3 Platten, danke hierfür


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 

Ist die Frage, wer mit so einem Mist eigentlich „gemeint“ ist: Radfahrer, Hunde, Wildtiere?


----------



## theWatzman (30. März 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
> 
> Ist die Frage, wer mit so einem Mist eigentlich „gemeint“ ist: Radfahrer, Hunde, Wildtiere?


Aaalllllleeeeeeee weil es die Reisnägel nicht interessiert...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2020)

Mal aus der Corona-Pause heraus der Hinweis für diejenigen, die es nicht schon bei Facebook, Instagram und Co mitbekommen haben:

Es gibt einen neuen MTB Verein in Stuttgart und dazu u.a. hier bei mtb-news.de ein Interview mit einem der Vorstände:








						Fabian Scholz im Interview: Ein neuer Mountainbike-Verein für Stuttgart!
					

Nun schickt sich auch die Landeshauptstadt Baden-Württembergs an, etwas für die Traillandschaft zu tun – denn Stuttgart hat einen neuen Mountainbike-Verein!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Zu den Zielen des Vereins sind ergänzend zu dem Interview auch die FAQs ganz interessant.

Seit Anfang der Woche kann man den neuen Verein mit seiner Mitgliedschaft unterstützen:
www.mtb-stuttgart.com/sei-dabei

Weiterführende Links:
www.mtb-stuttgart.com
www.facebook.com/mtb.stuttgart/
www.instagram.com/mountainbike.stuttgart/

Herzlichen Gruß in der Hoffnung, dass wir in absehbarer Zeit wieder gemeinsam unterwegs sein können!


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2020)

P.S.: Falls jemand einen Tipp für eine schicke Maske hat, die ausreichend Luft durchlässt, bitte melden. Mir ist normalerweise schon ein normaler einlagiger Buff zu viel. Wie war das im Motorsport? Die müssen mit Luftmengenbegrenzern fahren, um die Leistung zu drosseln, oder? Nein danke, brauche ich nicht.


----------



## GG71 (8. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mir ist normalerweise schon ein normaler einlagiger Buff zu viel


Genau das hätte ich Dir jetzt vorgeschlagen, doch wenn das schon zu viel ist, dann wird die Luft langsam dünn ;-)


----------



## write-only (8. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.: Falls jemand einen Tipp für eine schicke Maske hat, die ausreichend Luft durchlässt, bitte melden. Mir ist normalerweise schon ein normaler einlagiger Buff zu viel. Wie war das im Motorsport? Die müssen mit Luftmengenbegrenzern fahren, um die Leistung zu drosseln, oder? Nein danke, brauche ich nicht.






Damit kann man super Joggen (hab ich gehört).

Spaß beiseite, die Masken die genug Luft durchlassen um damit ohne Einschränkung Rad zu fahren kannst du dir wahrscheinlich sparen, die lassen auch alles andere durch. Wenn du ne Maske willst würd ich ne Selbstgenähte nehmen (Wenn du willst kann ich dir eine machen), alle anderen würd ich den Leuten lassen die sie wirklich brauchen (Krankenhaus etc.)


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Maske willst würd ich ne Selbstgenähte nehmen, alle anderen würd ich den Leuten lassen die sie wirklich brauchen (Krankenhaus etc.)



Ne, ich will die nicht. Ich wollte nur schon mal fragen, falls eine Maskenpflicht kommt. In den 90igern sind Radkuriere mit Masken gefahren, vielleicht haben die ja mehr Durchsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (8. April 2020)

Ich denk man gewöhnt sich einfach dran, fühlt sich zwar mies an am Anfang aber im Endeffekt kriegt man schon genug Luft. Werd mal die tage n paar Stoffmasken für die Family nähen, dann kann ich ja mal eine davon beim Radfahren testen


----------



## qoob (8. April 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1012460


Dann einen Schauch zum Filtertornister. Dieser hat ein Zusatzgebläse, dass den Duckabfall von Filter und Schlauch kompensiert.
Es fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Schnittstelle zum Pedelec-Akku.  ?


----------



## write-only (8. April 2020)

Und ne Flasche mit reinem Sauerstoff, falls es mal richtig anstrengend wird. Wenn schon denn schon!


----------



## Nd-60 (8. April 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.: Falls jemand einen Tipp für eine schicke Maske hat, die ausreichend Luft durchlässt, bitte melden. Mir ist normalerweise schon ein normaler einlagiger Buff zu viel. Wie war das im Motorsport? Die müssen mit Luftmengenbegrenzern fahren, um die Leistung zu drosseln, oder? Nein danke, brauche ich nicht.






Sowas hätte gleich noch einen Trainingseffekt. 


Und für die Motivation, was mit Maske geht:


----------



## orudne (8. April 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Dann einen Schauch zum Filtertornister. Dieser hat ein Zusatzgebläse, dass den Duckabfall von Filter und Schlauch kompensiert.
> Es fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Schnittstelle zum Pedelec-Akku.  ?


„_Der überbeschäftigte Industriekapitän oder Bankmagnat unserer Tage würde es wohl zu gewissen Zeiten als einen Idealzustand ansehen, wenn er weder zu essen, noch zu trinken, noch zu schlafen brauchte. Nahrungsmittel in hochkonzentrierter Form, von allen Schlacken befreit, ihm womöglich während der Arbeit ohne jede manuelle Handlung seinerseits zugeführt, für alle Fälle besonderer geistiger oder körperlicher Hochleistung noch eine Büchse Kraftreserve in der Westentasche, ein Nervenregenerator, der das Empfingen schlaferquickter Jugend in eine sprühende Dusche beliebig oft über ihn ergießt, würden zusammenwirken, um einen Erfolggiganten aus diesem Manne zu machen, wie die Welt ihn noch nicht gesehen hat. Allerdings wäre auch der Rhythmus seines Lebens zerstört. Eben daß die Lebenswelle sich hebt und senkt, daß der Wellenberg von Energie und Leistung mit dem Wellental der Ruhe und des Genusses abwechselt, macht Inhalt und Reiz unseres Lebens aus. […] Dasjenige aber, was es für den Menschen nicht gibt und auch nicht geben soll, das besteht seit einigen Jahren tatsächlich für den Motor. Es ist *der Kompressor*.“_


----------



## Nuc89 (10. April 2020)

Ich hatte genug joggen mit Atemschutz in der Jugend. 
Wenn man es nicht muss sollte man das vermeiden.
Ist aber wirklich gutes Training muss man dazu sagen.


----------



## bergfiets (19. April 2020)

Aufpassen, wenn ihr am Frauenkopf euer Rad die schmalen <2m Gassen den Weinberg hinunterschiebt... denke nicht, dass es böse Absicht war, sondern führe es darauf zurück, dass die Holzplanken über den Bewässerungsgräben teilweise sehr provisorisch vernagelt sind. Dank Tubeless Reparaturkit ging es flott wieder weiter, ich hatte aber den Eindruck, dass ich den Nagel genauso gut hätte abknipsen und weiterfahren können.


----------



## bergfiets (21. April 2020)

Gerade auf Instagram gelesen: Team Blau-Weiss verteilt teure Andenken (Strafanzeigen) an bekannten Trailausgängen. Sah auf dem Bild nach Klabuster aus. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Hockdrik (21. April 2020)

Nein, auch nur das. Ob Polizei oder Ordnungsamt, ob Anzeigen oder Ordnungsstrafen, ist aus meiner Sicht noch nicht klar und wofür jetzt genau auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. April 2020)

Aktuell sieht es nach meinem Kenntnisstand so aus, dass sowohl Ordnungsamt als auch Polizei kontrolliert haben (und das auch in Zukunft weiter tun werden). Nicht nur in Heslach, sondern auch in Botnang und Böblingen sowie Richtung Fellbach bzw. Esslingen.

Es ging wohl nur am Rande um die Corona-Kontaktregeln/Gruppengrößen (aber auch und das ist dann teuer!), sondern v.a. um die 2-Meter-Regel bzw. das Befahren "inoffizieller Wege". Teilweise blieb es bei Ermahnungen, teilweise wurden Personalien aufgenommen und ein schriftlicher Bescheid angekündigt. Open Trails und DAV haben Beiträge dazu gebracht, wie man sich in so einer Situation verhalten kann.

Zudem soll wohl auch engmaschiger abgerissen werden (häufiger und an mehr Stellen).

Es finden wohl gerade Gespräche statt, ob man es hier seitens der Ämter nicht bei Aufklärung belassen kann und ob es überhaupt eine gute Idee ist, in der aktuellen Situation (Sportanlagen inkl. Woody und Pumptracks gesperrt, nicht nur Mountainbiker tummeln sich im Wald) und angesichts der anstehenden Gespräche zwischen Bikern und Stadt über ein MTB-Konzept inkl. Legalisierung jetzt im Wald so zu eskalieren.

Keine gute Vorgehensweise seitens der Stadt, wie ich finde, aber vielleicht sorgt es auch dafür, dass sich die Stuttgarter Mountainbiker stärker vernetzen und organisieren, um ihren Bedarf gegenüber der Stadtverwaltung deutlicher zu machen. Mit dem neuen Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. gibt es dafür jetzt neben DAV Schwaben und RSV Vaihingen sowie den umliegenden Vereinen eine zusätzliche Plattform.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (2. Mai 2020)

bergfiets schrieb:


> Gerade auf Instagram gelesen: Team Blau-Weiss verteilt teure Andenken (Strafanzeigen) an bekannten Trailausgängen. Sah auf dem Bild nach Klabuster aus. Weiß jemand mehr?



Soweit ich weiß, ist’s eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, also sollten „Strafanzeigen“ unmöglich sein.








						Mountainbike-Fahren im Wald - Infos zur "Zwei-Meter-Regel"
					

Die Landesregierung begrüßt das Rad -und Mountainbike-Fahren im Wald. So soll jeweils dezentral vor Ort die Ausweisung von Mountainbike-Wegen bedarfsgerecht vorangebracht werden - gemeinsam mit den Waldbesitzenden und den Interessengruppen, die den Wald nutzen wollen




					vm.baden-wuerttemberg.de
				




„Was passiert, wenn ein Mountainbiker auf einem zu schmalen Weg angetroffen wird?

Das Fahren auf nicht zugelassenen Wegen ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach Landeswaldgesetz. Meistens wird eine solche Ordnungswidrigkeit lediglich durch eine mündliche Verwarnung geahndet. Im Einzelfall kann jedoch auch ein Bußgeld von 25 bis 40 Euro verhängt werden.“

Gerade aktuell gibts  da ja deutlich teurere Hobbies... (Eis essen näher als 50m zur Eisdiele z.B.)


----------



## GG71 (2. Mai 2020)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Gerade aktuell gibts  da ja deutlich teurere Hobbies... (Eis essen näher als 50m zur Eisdiele z.B.)


250€ "Picknicken" - selbst mitgebrachtes Essen ala Kekse


			https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.corona-gesetze-ein-unerlaubtes-picknick-im-gruenen-kostet-250-euro.201ba96d-9061-42bc-a866-37c3fe6dfa49.html


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Mai 2020)

Wir bleiben leider, aber sinnvoller Weise weiter auf Tauchstation:

*Dürfen Gruppen von bis zu fünf Personen auf öffentlichen Straßen und Wegen (z. B. Lauftreffs; Radsport; Wandern) oder in öffentlichen Parks (Yoga, Pilates) trainieren?*

_[Nein,] Das Training in Gruppen von bis zu fünf Personen ist derzeit unter Auflagen ausschließlich auf öffentlichen und privaten Freiluftsportanlagen und -sportstätten gestattet. Da nach wie vor das Kontaktverbot gilt und der Aufenthalt im öffentlichen Raum nur alleine oder im Kreis der Angehörigen des eigenen sowie eines weiteren Haushalts gestattet ist, ist das Training auf öffentlichen Wegen und Straßen sowie in öffentlichen Parks noch nicht erlaubt._


Quelle:








						Notverkündung Verordnung des KM und SM über Sportstätten
					






					km-bw.de


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juni 2020)

Licht am Ende des Solo- bzw. Duo-Bird Tunnels:


> Seit dem 10. Juni sind die Kontaktbeschränkungen gelockert. Der Aufenthalt im öffentlichen Raum ist künftig in einer Gruppe mit Angehörigen von bis zu zwei Haushalten oder bis zu zehn Personen gestattet. Bisher durfte man sich im öffentlichen Raum nur mit den Personen eines weiteren Haushalts treffen.


Quelle: https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/service/aktuelle-infos-zu-corona/faq-corona-verordnung/

Sowie allgemein:





						Aktuelle Corona-Verordnung des Landes Baden-Württemberg: Baden-Württemberg.de
					

Die offizielle Site der Landesregierung Baden-Württemberg mit allgemeinen Informationen und aktuellen Meldungen über das Bundesland sowie zu Themen aus Politik und Wirtschaft




					www.baden-wuerttemberg.de
				





Zudem:


> Der Mindestabstand innerhalb der Gruppe muss untereinander nicht eingehalten werden.


Quelle: https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/service/aktuelle-infos-zu-corona/faq-corona-verordnung/

Gruppenkuscheln auf dem Trail muss vielleicht trotzdem noch nicht wieder sein, aber wir müssen uns auch nicht die ganze Zeit mit Abstandsfragen beschäftigen (nebeneinander fahren etc.).

Wann wieder die ersten Gruppen-Birds stattfinden, ist jetzt also eher eine Frage der Lust, des Wetters und der Verfügbarkeit. 

Sollte es nach dem aufgestauten Bedarf zu mehr als 10 frühen Vögeln kommen, können wir ja splitten.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Juli 2020)

Am Sonntag werden sich ein paar der üblichen Vögel mal wieder für einen kleinen Ausflug versammeln. ?



Falls wir wider Erwarten mehr als 10 frühe Vögel sein sollten, werden wir die Gruppe splitten.

Wer wie was wieso weshalb warum siehe Beitrag No.1 als Zitat unten.


Hockdrik schrieb:


> *Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart*
> 
> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Juli 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Würdet Ihr da auch einen "Anfänger" mitnehmen? Ich fahr zwar viel, aber Rennrad, und möchte das etwas ändern.
> 
> Hab n Hardtail...


----------



## write-only (3. Juli 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch überfordert



?


----------



## qoob (3. Juli 2020)

Ist ja noch ewig hin und weit weg. Komme aber aber auf alle Fälle. Hauptsache es wird lang und steil!?


----------



## write-only (3. Juli 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Ist ja noch ewig hin und weit weg. Komme aber aber auf alle Fälle. Hauptsache es wird lang und steil!?


Dito!


----------



## mgansler (4. Juli 2020)

Hey, ich würde morgen auch mal mitfahren in der Hoffnung ein paar neue Trails kennen zu lernen


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2020)

mgansler schrieb:


> Hey, ich würde morgen auch mal mitfahren



Herzlich willkommen! ?

Da wir alle Mitfahrer nach jeder Tour verblitzdingsen, sind jedes Mal alle Trails für alle neu. ?


----------



## Nacho26 (4. Juli 2020)

Servus zusammen,

habe grad diesen Treff entdeckt, und finde ich es super. Ich wäre dann mal morgen auch gerne dabei, wenn es noch Raum für einen gibt
 Grüss


----------



## RooneyRides (4. Juli 2020)

Bin auch morgen dabei... ?


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2020)

Nacho26 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann mal morgen auch gerne dabei, wenn es noch Raum für einen gibt.



Gibt es! ?
Herzlich willkommen und bis morgen! ?


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2020)

Arunbiker schrieb:


> Bin auch morgen dabei... ?



Arun! Ist uns eine Ehre! ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juli 2020)

Nacho26 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann mal morgen auch gerne dabei



Warst Du woanders oder hast Du uns verpasst? Wir haben 10min gewartet und sind dann los.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juli 2020)

Zwei übliche Touren mit einer sehr schönen Transferpassage


inkl. Tankstopp

zu einer etwas längeren Tour verbunden und nach 55km und 800hm nicht ganz vollständig wieder in Degerloch angekommen.

Hoffe, allen geht es gut?

Die Ambulanz hat sich von Cola zu Eis gehangelt

und zwischendurch noch den einen Krampfan/ausfall eingesammelt. ?


----------



## Nacho26 (5. Juli 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Warst Du woanders oder hast Du uns verpasst? Wir haben 10min gewartet und sind dann los.


Habe euch aus technischen Gründen verpasst. Hatte den Arun bescheid gesagt. Ich hoffe ihr hattet nicht nur auf mich gewartet    trotzdem danke fürs fragen


----------



## mgansler (5. Juli 2020)

Bin heil angekommen, allerdings mögen meine Beine dieses "aufstehen" gerade überhaupt nicht. War aber eine coole Runde, ich schaue bestimmt nochmal vorbei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Juli 2020)

Auch gut angekommen. Flasche öffnen, einschenken und leermachen mit Links übe ich gerade noch ?
Scheinbar ist nur meine Bremsscheibe hinüber, kleiner Kollateralschaden Mal außen vor ?
Dank der Ambulanz alles eisgekühlt und halb so wild!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juli 2020)

Die Registrierung für Sonntag ist eröffnet. ?



Für Neulinge und Neugierige das Kleingedruckte:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> *Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart*
> 
> Wann, wo, was, wie weit und wie lang?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuc89 (11. Juli 2020)

Ich freue mich auf die Bird's. Bin dabei


----------



## qoob (11. Juli 2020)

Jo, bin auch dabei.


----------



## write-only (11. Juli 2020)

Ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgansler (11. Juli 2020)

Ich werde auch wieder vorbei schauen


----------



## bikebaba0711 (11. Juli 2020)

Bin dabei und würde noch eine Person mitbringen


----------



## qoob (12. Juli 2020)

Muss Absagen.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Juli 2020)

Sehr feine 50km, 1.300hm zu acht!


----------



## write-only (12. Juli 2020)

Geniale Runde, hätte nicht besser sein können


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sehr feine 50km, 1.300hm zu acht!
> Anhang anzeigen 1081038


Der komische, weiße Krummlenker da stört die Harmonie geringfügig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juli 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Der komische, weiße Krummlenker da stört die Harmonie geringfügig ?



Kein Problem für uns, der wurde ja eh zwischendurch zu Räuber und Gendarm-Aktionen abgezogen und hat dann Ladekabel klauende Pedelec-Diebe solange gehetzt, bis die Angst vorm leeren Akku größer als die Habsucht war.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juli 2020)

Morgen wieder?! ?? ?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juli 2020)

Bei mir ist leider immer noch nix mit Lenker festhalten. Kann ja wieder das Begleitfahrzeug geben


----------



## qoob (18. Juli 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Begleitfahrzeug


Au Klasse, dann kann ich meine Kühltasche bei Dir abgeben.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juli 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Au Klasse, dann kann ich meine Kühltasche bei Dir abgeben.


Erwartest Du dann hoffentlich nicht, diese mitsamt Inhalt wiederzubekommen?!?


----------



## Nuc89 (18. Juli 2020)

Ich wäre auch wieder am Start.


----------



## mgansler (18. Juli 2020)

Habe morgen doch Zeit und werde dabei sein


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2020)

Schöne 35km/850hm Tour zu viert/fünft bei teils magischem Licht und abschließend noch ein Eis in Degerloch. 

Bild 1 steht für magisches Licht. 
Bild 2 für biologisch abbaubare Kettengeräusch-Dämpfung.


----------



## neurofibrill (19. Juli 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schöne 35km/850hm Tour zu viert/fünft bei teils magischem Licht und abschließend noch ein Eis in Degerloch.
> 
> Bild 1 steht für magisches Licht.
> Bild 2 für biologisch abbaubare Kettengeräusch-Dämpfung.
> ...


Schönes HT! Bisschen viel Grün für meinen Geschmack...
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es diesen Sommer noch auf eine frühe Sonntagsrunde mit euch.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2020)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Bisschen viel Grün für meinen Geschmack...
> Hoffentlich schaffe ich es diesen Sommer noch auf eine frühe Sonntagsrunde mit euch.



Ich hatte eigentlich noch an einen grünen Sattel gedacht, vielleicht grüne Griffe, aber Du meinst das wäre ‚too much‘?! 

Wäre auf jeden Fall cool, wenn Du mal wieder dabei bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2020)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Schönes HT! Bisschen viel Grün für meinen Geschmack...
> Hoffentlich schaffe ich es diesen Sommer noch auf eine frühe Sonntagsrunde mit euch.


Viel Blau fand ich heute im Wald...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2020)

Du hast uns doch nachspioniert, oder? Zugegeben: das Strava Segment hätten wir mit dem Roller fast geknackt, aber dann war die Batterie alle.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Au Klasse, dann kann ich meine Kühltasche bei Dir abgeben.


Ganz vergessen. Danke nochmal für die Scheibe,- Züge kommen im Austausch!
Wo war Deine Kühltasche? Hätte ich, nach dem besch#€@nen Wasser aus der Trinkblase brauchen können. 
#ihateplasticbottles


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Du hast uns doch nachspioniert, oder? Zugegeben: das Strava Segment hätten wir mit dem Roller fast geknackt, aber dann war die Batterie alle.


#uphillflow ?


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juli 2020)

Falls Ihr einen "kleinen Sonntag" unter der Woche gebrauchen könnt, schaut doch mal hier vorbei:




__





						Wednesday Late Birds Stuttgart
					

Deine Analyse, was Wetter und Befahrbarkeit der Trails betrifft, deckt sich mit meiner. Also ich versuche wieder am Start zu sein. Mit neuer Kette. Das wäre bei mir übrigens ein Hattrick.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




=> morgen Abend, am 22.7. um 18.30 Uhr vor der Michaelskirche in Degerloch


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2020)

Morgen?! ☝?


Details bitte dem allerersten Post entnehmen. 
Danke! ?


----------



## write-only (25. Juli 2020)

Immer wieder gerne


----------



## qoob (25. Juli 2020)

Bin grad Wackelkandidat.


----------



## mgansler (25. Juli 2020)

Das Wetter auch, gerade sagt zumindest meine Wetterapp Niederschlag vorraus. Sagt ihr dann kurzfristig hier ab oder wird allgemein nicht gefahren wenn es regnet? Prinzipiell wäre ich aber dabei, entweder ich bin um acht also da oder eben nicht  Zu spät kommen ist nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2020)

Guter Punkt mit dem Regen! Aber da es morgen warm ist, der trockene Boden den Regen direkt aufsaugen wird und wir - laut meiner App - in die Sonne hineingehen, würde ich morgen selbst bei Regen losfahren. ??


----------



## write-only (25. Juli 2020)

Das trocknet auch wieder. Fahren werde ich auf jeden Fall, Untergrund dann je nach Wetter.


----------



## Nuc89 (25. Juli 2020)

Bin auch wieder an Start. Wenn es mir aber früh zu viel regnet werde ich mal an den Woody schauen.


----------



## Axl_S (26. Juli 2020)

Was keiner mehr zu hoffen gewagt hätte


----------



## Nuc89 (26. Juli 2020)

Bin raus für heute. 

Ich gehe aber mal zum Woody und schau was es zu tun gibt.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2020)

Heute bei schwülem Wetter, aber ohne Regen auf perfekten Trails (nicht matschig, meistens nur leicht feucht und schön griffig, teils sogar trocken) zu fünft eine intensive und richtig nette 35km/1.000hm Runde gedreht.
 

Inklusive Kaffee und Eis in der Degerlocher Eiswerkstatt zum Abschluss. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (26. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich, aber das war eine ziemlich angenehme Radfahrt.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juli 2020)

Morgen wieder Bergfest*!

*Hälfte der Woche ist rum und darum feiern wir "ein kleines Wochenende unter der Woche", wie @weisser_rausch es als einer der Gründer der Mittwochsfahrer mal nannte.


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Juli 2020)

Hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juli 2020)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß



Yep! ?


Hockdrik schrieb:


> @write-only Du das Bild, ich den Text?! ?
> 
> Wir hatten heute eine allerfeinste Abendsonnenschotterpumptrail-Exploration zu dritt. Was für ein Fest!
> 
> 45km kamen dabei zusammen und bestimmt auch ein paar Höhenmeter.


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Juli 2020)

Da ein paar der üblichen Vögel aufgrund der Wetteraussichten auf Samstag vorziehen und die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag eben nicht ganz so gut sind, könnte es seien, dass Sonntag ausfällt. Das nur der Fairness-halber zur Info. Genießt die Sonne, wann immer sie scheint.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. August 2020)

.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. August 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> (...) die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag (...)



...kann man ja wohl in der Pfeife rauchen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. August 2020)

Morgen ist Sonntag!
Es wird heiß! Ein guter Grund, früh in den Wald zu flüchten! Auch gut gegen den Weihnachstspeck! Nur Feuer dürfen wir keines machen ?
Jemand dabei?


----------



## KnallPengBumm (8. August 2020)

Jawoll! In wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, ist das dann - zumindest mit den EarlyBirds - auch meine Saisoneröffnungsfahrt ?


----------



## qoob (8. August 2020)

Weihnachtsspeck, Osterspeck, Coronaspeck - muss alles weg.
Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (8. August 2020)

Beim Fahren bin ich dabei. 
Wenn kein Feuer erlaubt ist lass ich den Grill mal daheim.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. August 2020)

Schön war's!
Heiß war's!
Und dann doch recht lang...
Zu 5-3-2-1 durch den wilden Westen...
Bei mir standen am Ende 70km auf der Uhr, 7,5h draußen, davon etwa 4,75h in Bewegung. Auf dem Tisch Stand dann folgendes:





Es war mir ein innerliches Blumenpflücken ?


----------



## qoob (9. August 2020)

Ja, schöne Westtour. Dein Tisch sieht aber besser aus als am Glemseck.


----------



## write-only (15. August 2020)

Falls es jemand nicht mitbekommen hat, morgen ist schon wieder der letzte Sonntag der Woche.

Weitere Infos in #1


----------



## qoob (15. August 2020)

Ich meld mich mal an.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. August 2020)

Ich würde auch konjunktiv mitkommen wollen ?


----------



## KnallPengBumm (15. August 2020)

Und noch einer!


----------



## mgansler (15. August 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Nuc89 (15. August 2020)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_grande (16. August 2020)

schließe mich auch an


----------



## mgansler (16. August 2020)

Schöne Runde, hat Spaß gemacht trotz Bienenstich direkt am Anfang und krummes Schaltauge aus reiner Dummheit kurz vor dem Ende. Hatte am Ende 38km und 800hm auf dem Tacho.


----------



## write-only (22. August 2020)

Jemand Lust auf frisch gegossene Trails?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. August 2020)

Bin die nächsten Wochen außer Landes. Have fun!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. August 2020)

Noch nicht wieder ganz im Lande angekommen  - viel Spaß!


----------



## write-only (3. September 2020)

Ist zwar weder sonntags noch mittwochs, aber trotzdem wichtig für unseren Sport:





__





						Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg
					

Evtl. ganz interessant: https://www.jagderleben.de/news/erschlagener-auerhahn-taeter-haft-1000-eu-nabu-zahlen-712021  Hintergründe dazu: https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inhalt.auerhahn-getoetet-bis-zu-fuenf-jahre-haft-droht-taetern-in-feldberg.85bb9f2b-4241-43dc-af6f-32682825afa5.html




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich bin dabei und sicher auch noch ein paar andere Mittwochs- und Sonntagsvögel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2020)

Nachdem einige der üblichen Vögel heute für legale Trails und die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel demonstriert haben, wollen wir morgen gucken, ob es schon was gebracht hat. 

Kommt wer mit? ?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. September 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nachdem einige der üblichen Vögel heute für legale Trails und die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel demonstriert haben, wollen wir morgen gucken, ob es schon was gebracht hat.
> 
> Kommt wer mit? ?


☝️


----------



## write-only (5. September 2020)

Immer!


----------



## bergfiets (6. September 2020)

Auf dem Weg!


----------



## bergfiets (6. September 2020)

Schön war’s! Findet übrigens auch diese Blindschleiche:


----------



## write-only (6. September 2020)

Geniales Bild zu ner genialen Tour!
45km und knapp 1400 hm Spiel und Spaß


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2020)

???


----------



## theWatzman (6. September 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1111469Anhang anzeigen 1111470
> ???


meine Farben mit den Höhenbegrenzern und dem Schön hier harmonieren ja perfekt


----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2020)

Mal als early warning der Early Birds:
eine ganze Reihe der üblichen Sonntagsvögel begibt sich am Wochenende (13.9.) zu einem privaten Ringelpiez nach Schwäbisch Alien und der überschaubare Rest hat auch eher familiäre Angelegenheiten, daher fällt die übliche Runde diese Woche wohl aus.
Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2020)

Diesen Sonntag wäre ich wieder am Start - noch wer? 







Für Neugierige und Neulinge empfiehlt sich der Beitrag #1 in diesem Thread, denn er enthält Antworten auf die über die Jahre am meisten gestellten Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. September 2020)

Be ed do...


----------



## Nuc89 (18. September 2020)

Ich stehe am Start


----------



## theWatzman (19. September 2020)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Ich stehe am Start


Dito - Nochmal Ostrunde?


----------



## nafe (19. September 2020)

Wäre auch dabei!!


----------



## Axl_S (19. September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich beobachte dieses Forum schon seit ein paar Jahren und wollte immer schon mal mitfahren. Ich glaube morgen würde ich tatsächlich mal kommen.
Ein paar Dinge sind mir aber noch nicht klar. Da ich nicht in Degerloch wohne, weiß ich momentan noch nicht, wie ich dahin kommen soll? 
Vielleicht komme ich auch mit dem Auto, gibts da irgendwo Parkmöglichkeiten in der Nähe? 
Eventuell sogar ne Möglichkeit sich umzuziehen? 
Schön wäre auch, wenns vielleicht irgendwo ne Toilette gibt, weil, ich fülle meine Körperzellen gerne ein paar Stunden vor einer Tour mit Wasser auf, damit ich dann nicht so viel Wasser mit nehmen muss und hin und wieder ist das dann doch zu viel.
Was fahrt Ihr den so immer für Touren, mehr so Hardtailrunden oder eher so Enduromäßig? 
Vor allem, wie lange dauert denn üblicherweise so eine Runde und in welche Richtig fahrt Ihr denn meistens?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich bin gerade echt noch etwas unsicher, ob das was für mich ist. Ich sollte es wahrscheinlich einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Watzefug (19. September 2020)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,



Entscheidend ist, was Du anhast. Das muss schon Enduro sein, aber nicht gezwungen.

Edit: ironisch Lycra geht natürlich auch.


----------



## qoob (19. September 2020)

Watzefug schrieb:


> Lycra


Aber nur Old-School und keine Einteiler, ausser von Team Telekom.
Fahrrad: Enduro ist OK, aber wenn Hardtail dann nur mit Mischbereifung. Aber niemals Conti.
Parken: Einfach auf den Albplatz stellen und Zettel Eilige Arznei hinter die Windschutzscheibe.
Geschwindigkeit: So ca 11 bis 14 km/h im Mittel


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2020)

Watzefug schrieb:


> ironisch Lycra



Ich denke, wir sollten ganz dringend ab und zu Motto-Touren machen: „Sooo Enduro!“, „Ironisch Lycra“, mittwochs hatten wir neulich „All Black“...


----------



## qoob (19. September 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Motto-Touren


Du hast einen Team Telekom Zeitfahreinteiler??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (19. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich werde morgen früh auch zum ersten Mal mitfahren. 
Der Treffpunkt ist nachwievor am Prellbock? 
Bis morgen und Grüße, 
Max


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. September 2020)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Eventuell sogar ne Möglichkeit sich umzuziehen?


Ein kleines Café hat's da. Wenn Du das mit denen ansprichst kannst Dich sicher davor umziehen, ohne dass was passiert. Um die Passanten kümmern wir uns.
Hast Du Visitenkarten oder sowas von Dir?


----------



## mgansler (20. September 2020)

Moin, ich weiß nicht wieso aber ich habe nach der Nachtfahrt gestern schon wieder bock. Also bis gleich


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2020)

Kaiserwetter, schöne Runde, super Truppe, lecker Eis, 45km Vielfalt des Ostens, ordentlich Höhenmeter - das Ganze zu acht (mit abnehmender Tendenz, beim Eis waren wir glaub’ nur noch zu viert oder so).


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2020)

Wie am Bau: dreimal Arbeitssicherung, einmal schrauben ?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2020)

Ganz sooo schlecht finde ich die Aussichten von meinem Lieblingswetterdienst für Sonntag gar nicht:



Wir sollten das mal zuversichtlich beobachten, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (25. September 2020)

Staubig wird es wohl nicht.


----------



## write-only (25. September 2020)

Seh das Problem nicht, Punkt 8 hört es auf zu regnen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. September 2020)

Wenn mich die böse Killer-Bettdecke loslässt bin ich auch dabei 😁


----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wenn mich die böse Killer-Bettdecke loslässt



Ich mache mir Sorgen, Bruder!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. September 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich mache mir Sorgen, Bruder!
> Anhang anzeigen 1123104


----------



## Axl_S (26. September 2020)

Egal ob Regen, Hagel, Sturm oder Schnee 🤘


----------



## mgansler (26. September 2020)

Der Wetterbericht sieht immer besser aus. Ich schau mal wie weit mich die Schulter mitmachen lässt


----------



## Nuc89 (26. September 2020)

Mal schauen wie Nass es wird. Bin dabei.


----------



## theWatzman (26. September 2020)

Nuc89 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie Nass es wird. Bin dabei.


Bin auch am Start


----------



## qoob (27. September 2020)

Ich bin raus, S-Bahn steht in Zuffenhausen (wg. polizeilicher Ermittlungen). . . .bis auf weiteres . . . ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. September 2020)

Sollen wir Deine Familie benachrichtigen und schonmal die Feile in den Kuchen backen?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. September 2020)

Sehr nette, gut besuchte FahrPflegeRunde zu siebt (?) mit fast 30km bei fast 1.000hm. 🙂


----------



## der-horn (2. Oktober 2020)

Hi.
Ich bin über die Facebook Gruppe MTB Stuttgart auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 
habe durchaus Interesse. Sonntag früh klingt gut und Degerloch ist quasi um die Ecke.

meine Frage: werde ich als ebike Fahrer mitgenommen, wenn ich ohne Antrieb mitfahre?

so mache ich es immer, wenn ich sonst mit den Kollegen mit BioBike unterwegs bin.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Oktober 2020)

Herzlich willkommen und lieb, dass Du fragst! Pedelec ist schon OK (auch mit eingeschaltetem Antrieb), solange Du uns Bios nicht auf jedem Anstieg in ein Gespräch verwickelst und dann auch noch Antworten erwartest, während Du immer eine halbe Radlänge voraus fährst. ;-) 

Ist auch schon passiert, aber die meisten Pedelecer sind dafür sensibel.


----------



## write-only (3. Oktober 2020)

Also ich komm auch.


----------



## qoob (3. Oktober 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Also ich komm auch.


Akku geladen?


----------



## write-only (3. Oktober 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Akku geladen?


Also ich hatte grade ein Omelett mit sechs Eiern, meinst du das reicht?


----------



## qoob (3. Oktober 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Also ich hatte grade ein Omelett mit sechs Eiern, meinst du das reicht


Sind wohl genug Proteine. Ein paar Kolenhydrate vorweg wären aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## write-only (3. Oktober 2020)

qoob schrieb:


> Sind wohl genug Proteine. Ein paar Kolenhydrate vorweg wären aber auch nicht schlecht.



Kohlenhydrate gibts nur aus Gels unterwegs, du weißt schon, Enduro und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc89 (3. Oktober 2020)

Stehe auch am Start.


----------



## bergfiets (4. Oktober 2020)

Auch dabei!


----------



## mgansler (4. Oktober 2020)

Ähh, hier ich auch, bis gleich


----------



## Axl_S (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich auch


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir waren es heute nur 20km/600hm, dafür waren wir zu sechst bei sehr interessantem Wetter auf ordentlichen Trails unterwegs. Interessantes Wetter? Erstaunlich windig, anfangs ganz schön dunkel-wolkig duster, später sonnig.

Außerdem hat Stuttgart mal wieder gezeigt, wie vielfältig und weit weg sich so eine stadtnahe Tour anfühlen kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2020)

P.S.: Und was war mit Dir, @ein_horn? 

Nicht aus dem Bett gekommen oder Treffpunkt nicht gefunden? Wir waren uns nicht sicher und haben noch eine Weile gewartet, bevor wir dann mit etwas schlechtem Gewissen losgefahren sind. 

Ist immer hilfreich wenn man sich abmeldet, wenn man doch nicht kommt. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-horn (4. Oktober 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.: Und was war mit Dir, @ein_horn?
> 
> Nicht aus dem Bett gekommen oder Treffpunkt nicht gefunden? Wir waren uns nicht sicher und haben noch eine Weile gewartet, bevor wir dann mit etwas schlechtem Gewissen losgefahren sind.
> 
> Ist immer hilfreich wenn man sich abmeldet, wenn man doch nicht kommt. 😉




Das  tut mir leid.
Ich wollte mich generell informieren, ob ich mit darf.
jetzt habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen 😅

wenn ich komme melde ich mich das nächste mal verbindlich an


----------



## mgansler (4. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir waren es am Ende 23,5km mit knapp 900hm. Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Runde, sehr techniklastig aber mit viel Spaß.


----------



## bergfiets (4. Oktober 2020)

Recht technisch, leicht außerhalb meiner Komfortzoner aber daher... leider geil. 🤩


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2020)

*?!* 

Bei Fragen, bitte gerne zunächst dem Link zum ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread folgen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2020)

Bin morgen Pfälzer Trails testen. Hoffe, Sonntag fallen mir nicht die Beine ab...


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bin morgen Pfälzer Trails testen. Hoffe, Sonntag fallen mir nicht die Beine ab...



Ich glaube ganz fest an Dich und Deine Beine!


----------



## write-only (9. Oktober 2020)

Bei meinen Beinen ist's eh schon egal, von daher bin ich dabei!


----------



## qoob (10. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch am Start.


----------



## Nuc89 (10. Oktober 2020)

Da meine Beine nichts schaffen müssen bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## mgansler (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich komme auch...und sollte mir wieder angewöhnen das Abends anzumelden, das kann ich nun wirklich nicht auf die falsche Zeitzone schieben 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxkapunkt (11. Oktober 2020)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Oktober 2020)

Sehr coole Tour heute! Wie viele waren wir denn jetzt eigentlich? Wie zählt man das?
Egal, war spannend,- auch politisch. Trailtechnisch eh, sauvoll im Wald und bei 1500 hm auch nicht zu knapp gefahren 😊


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2020)

Ohne Anfahrt 42km/1.200hm zu siebt mit wechselnder Besetzung - so zähle ich das. 🙂

Sowieso wieder großartige Gruppen-Zusammensetzung heute, bei ganz schöner Bandbreite von Gravel über diverse Hardtails bis Enduro Fully und wenn dann trotzdem alle gemeinsam Spaß haben, ist das einer der besten Starts in den Sonntag, den man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2020)

Und ja, insgesamt ziemlich viel los im Wald, viele richtig nette Begegnungen dabei, aber auch ein paar, die mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden sind und/oder in letzter Zeit zu viel Zeitung gelesen haben.

Danke für Eure Geduld bei den Diskussions-Pausen. 🙏


----------



## write-only (11. Oktober 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Geduld bei den Diskussions-Pausen. 🙏


Danke für's diskutieren


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Oktober 2020)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Piepmatz:



Geliehen aus einem anderen thread,- wollen wir?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2020)

Yep! 🙂


----------



## nafe (16. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## write-only (16. Oktober 2020)

Same same


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnallPengBumm (17. Oktober 2020)

Ebenfalls!


----------



## qoob (17. Oktober 2020)

Ja, schon.


----------



## der-horn (17. Oktober 2020)

Hi. Ich schaue morgen auch mal vorbei. 
werde mich aber nach 1,5h wieder ausklinken müssen. Hoffe, das ist ok.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (18. Oktober 2020)

Und Kommando zurück; mir reicht es leider nicht ganz heute. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## der-horn (18. Oktober 2020)

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und ich hab viel Neues entdeckt. So muss das sein 😀
Hatte jetzt auch nicht das Gefühl, dass ich nur im Weg stehe.

leider kann ich bei meiner Frau nicht mit der Route angeben. Meine Aufzeichnung hat leider nicht funktioniert.

vielleicht will mich ja der eine oder andere bei strava hinzufügen. Dann habe ich wenigstens was in der Hand 😅

Bei strava heiße ich Andreas Horn



			https://strava.app.link/zz7kdJjkGab
		


bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2020)

Yep, hat Spaß gemacht!
Gut 40km und 1.100hm zu siebt bei erstaunlich griffigen und guten Bodenbedingungen.

👍🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2020)

Morgen kann abtrocknen, was heute noch an Regen fällt, 
also würde ich heute schonmal für Sonntag zusagen 



und fragen, wer sonst noch dabei ist.


----------



## Maxkapunkt (24. Oktober 2020)

ich bin morgen dabei

Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Oktober 2020)

Maxkapunkt schrieb:


> ich bin morgen dabei
> 
> Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen


Guter Punkt!


----------



## qoob (24. Oktober 2020)

Juhu, Sonntag ausschlafen!


----------



## Nuc89 (24. Oktober 2020)

Stehe auch im 8 an der Zacke.


----------



## mgansler (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke ich spoilere nicht zu sehr wenn ich euch sage dass der Osten heute noch verdammt feucht  - aber lustig - war. Bin morgen aber auch am Start, wenn man einmal ausschlafen kann


----------



## der-horn (24. Oktober 2020)

Falls ihr in den Osten fahrt, trifft man sich vielleicht. Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## nafe (24. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch dabei! Hoffentlich hilft mir die zeitumstellung aus den Federn Zu kommen


----------



## write-only (24. Oktober 2020)

Muss mich ausnahmsweise mal drücken, trotz ausschlafen


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Muss mich ausnahmsweise mal drücken, trotz ausschlafen


Entschuldigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Oktober 2020)

so möge der Tag beginnen!


----------



## El_Huette (25. Oktober 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Muss mich ausnahmsweise mal drücken, trotz ausschlafen


Dafűr bin ich mal wieder am Start... 😁


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2020)

Neun kleine Bikerlein fuhren heute 38km und 800hm durch das Herbstfeuerwerk


bis am Ende beim Kaffee nur noch fünf über waren.


----------



## El_Huette (25. Oktober 2020)

Das hat heute mal wieder richtig Spaß gemach zusammen zu fahren 😁 Inkl. Mimi-Rampage-Action... Sehr schön!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Oktober 2020)

Feuerwerk... (Nicht (!) Bearbeitet)


----------



## El_Huette (25. Oktober 2020)

BTW die Dirts in Fellbach gehen ganz gut.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2020)

Auf Facebook geklaut:

*Noch zwei Wochen bis zur OB-Wahl:*

_Der Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. hat eine Abfrage unter den Kandidaten zur Stuttgarter Oberbürgermeister-Wahl 2020 gemacht und die Antworten auf seiner Webseite veröffentlicht:








						Bald ist OB-Wahl: Wie stehen die  Kandidaten*innen zum Thema 2 M Regel oder legales Trailnetz?
					

Wir haben einen Fragebogen an die 14 Bewerber*innen verschickt und haben die  Antworten hier veröffentlicht.




					www.mtb-stuttgart.com
				




Könnte für die anstehend Wahl interessant sein. 

Natürlich sollten sich auch Mountainbiker bei ihrer Wahl nicht allein am Thema ‚Mountainbike‘ orientieren, sondern sich ein vollständiges Bild von den Kandidaten und Kandidatinnen machen. Dazu können die Webseiten und Social Media Auftritte der Kandidaten dienen, aber z.B. auch der Kandidat-o-mat des SWR:








						OB-Wahl in Stuttgart: Kandidat-O-Mat jetzt online
					

Bei der Stuttgarter OB-Wahl treten am 8. November 14 Kandidatinnen und Kandidaten an. Wer steht für welche Politik? Antworten gibt der Kandidat-O-Mat der Landeszentrale für politische Bildung.




					www.swr.de
				



_


----------



## write-only (26. Oktober 2020)

El_Huette schrieb:


> BTW die Dirts in Fellbach gehen ganz gut.


Wie überlaufen war's so Sonntag nachmittag?


----------



## El_Huette (26. Oktober 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Wie überlaufen war's so Sonntag nachmittag?


Ich war da... und ein paar Kiddies. Warum? Hast du da andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (26. Oktober 2020)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Ich war da... und ein paar Kiddies. Warum? Hast du da andere Erfahrungen?


Ne, nur paar mal gelesen dass es ziemlich voll sein soll. Aber top wenn es nicht so ist, dann kann ich mich da vielleicht auch mal blicken lassen


----------



## der-horn (29. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen. Ist für Sonntag was geplant, bevor man ab Montag keine Gruppen mehr bilden darf?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2020)

Gute Frage. Ich werde bereits freiwillig darauf verzichten.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Oktober 2020)

===========Corona Pause===========

Wie schon im Frühjahr werden wir auch jetzt die Sunday Early Birds als offenen Treff bis auf Weiteres aussetzen.

Wir glauben zwar nicht, dass man sich durch kollektives Befahren der Stuttgarter Wälder direkt massenweise ansteckt, aber erstens wissen wird das eben auch nicht so ganz genau und zweitens wollen wir nicht das "rücksichts- und gesetzlose Biker"-Image befeuern.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen Indoor- und/oder Team-Sportarten haben wir das Glück, dass wir unseren Sport weiter betreiben dürfen - sogar zu zweit oder im Kreis von zwei Haushalten -  und es wäre schön, wenn das nicht weiter eingeschränkt wird.

Falls Ihr also demnächst vermehrt Solo-, Paar- und Familien-Birds seht, einfach freundlich aus der Ferne winken.

Für die Zwischenzeit alles Gute!  

===========Corona Pause===========


----------



## bergfiets (11. Januar 2021)

Eben erst entdeckt... coole Aktion! Wer von euch war das?


----------



## orudne (11. Januar 2021)

bergfiets schrieb:


> Eben erst entdeckt... coole Aktion! Wer von euch war das?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1186213


Keine Ahnung, aber cooler Bäbber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (11. Januar 2021)

orudne schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber cooler Bäbber!


Absolut.....


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2021)

*Urban Birds*

Hallo zusammen,

aus der Corona-Pause ein kurzer Gruß und nur mal so als Idee:

wir könnten für Stuttgart so eine Art #urbanMTBchallenge machen, also gerade jetzt, wo es im Wald eh sehr matschig ist urbane MTB-Touren fahren und dabei Photos von den urbanen Trails und Features machen. Indirekt eben auch als Alternative zum Trail Shreddern bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen. 

Es gibt da ja genug Ecken und Features, die sich dafür gut eignen würden:
Asphalt-Pumptracks, Parks, Skate-Parks, Obstacles auf dem Uni Campus, Treppen und Absätze, schöne Ausblicke auf die Stadt, coole Architektur, steile Anstiege ...

Das ganze dann mit den üblichen Hashtags + #urbanMTBstuttgart und #urbanMTBchallenge bei Insta&Co (oder auch gerne hier) posten. 

#mtbstgt #mtbstuttgart #mountainbikestuttgart #mtb0711 #kesselbiker #kesselrandsportart #mtbstadtstuttgart #mountainbikestadtstuttgart 
#urbanMTBchallenge #urbanMTBstuttgart

Könnte Spaß machen und ein Zeichen setzen. Vielleicht haben ja ein pasr Birds Lust, mitzumachen. 

Beste Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag Euch!


----------



## der-horn (11. April 2021)

Schönen Sonntag zusammen,

da hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ist, ein paar Frühaufsteher zu erreichen, findet sich ja vielleicht ein Interessent.

Bekanntermaßen sind Gruppentouren momentan nicht möglich, ich finde aber, dass Gesellschaft gerade jetzt sehr gut tut. (Natürlich unter Einhaltung sämtlicher Vorschriften)
Daher würde ich mich über Begleitung bei meinen Morgenrunden in den Morgenstunden freuen.

Ich fahre in der Regel Samstags und/oder Sonntags einen kleinen Umweg auf dem Weg zum Bäcker.

6:00 bis 8:00 Uhr.

Batteriegestützt meist 30 km und 1000hm
Im bio-bike Modus vermutlich nur die Hälfte 😅
Startpunkt wäre überall  zwischen Waldebene Ost und Degerloch möglich.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und schickt mir eine PM.
Falls der Beitrag unangebracht ist, bitte ich um kurzes Feedback.

Beste Grüße und bis bald im Wald


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2021)

ein_horn schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag zusammen,
> 
> da hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ist, ein paar Frühaufsteher zu erreichen, findet sich ja vielleicht ein Interessent.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich gute Idee! 💪👍
6-8.00 Uhr ist eine Ansage, aber ich guck mal, wie es nächstes WOE ausschaut und melde mich, falls es passt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Mai 2021)

Happy Birthday Early Bird!


9 Jahre früh aufstehen,- hoffentlich geht's bald wieder weiter!


----------



## KnallPengBumm (11. Mai 2021)

Hab heimlich ein paar Kilometer in die Beine gefahren und bin heiß auf den Neustart!

Völlig ohne Belege und mit noch weniger Ahnung rate ich einfach mal: Nach dem 13.06.21 können wir wieder Early Birden


----------



## KnallPengBumm (23. Juni 2021)

Doof gefragt: Hat jemand Ahnung wie die Lage aktuell ist?


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juni 2021)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Doof gefragt: Hat jemand Ahnung wie die Lage aktuell ist?





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Freut uns, dass Interesse besteht!
> 
> Leider geht es aktuell noch nicht bzw. wenn dann nur in sehr kleinen Gruppen (drei Personen/Haushalte + Geimpfte und Genesene). Weil wir aber keine Lust darauf haben, bei einem losen Treff den Geimpften- und Genesenen-Status zu überprüfen bzw. Leute heim zu schicken, gleichzeitig aber auch niemandem eine Steilvorlage für "typisch Biker, halten sich eh an keine Regeln" liefern wollen, geht es hier als offener Treff noch nicht wieder los.
> 
> Sobald es soweit ist, erfahrt Ihr es hier als Erste.



🙂👍


----------



## mick_1978! (25. Juli 2021)

Wie schaut's denn im Moment aus? Die Inzidenzen sind ja runter.....😊


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2021)

Ne, leider ist grad nicht der beste Zeitpunkt. Die Birds sind quasi in der Regeneration...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (26. Juli 2021)

Ok. Schade aber verständlich.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2021)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn im Moment aus? Die Inzidenzen sind ja runter.....😊


Grundsätzlich gut und gerne, aber wie Gitarrenmann schrieb: aktuell noch nicht wieder. 

Zum Thema „Inzidenzen runter“: hast Du dazu mehr Infos?

Meine sieht für Stuttgart leider so aus:








						Aktuelle Fallzahlen und Impfstatistik für Stuttgart
					

Die Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart veröffentlicht die aktuellen Fallzahlen montags bis freitags und die Impfstatistik montags jeweils am frühen Abend.




					www.stuttgart.de


----------



## mick_1978! (26. Juli 2021)

Oha....ne leider nicht. Dann nehm ich meine Aussage zurück.
Aber rein theoretisch wäre Sport im Freien bei einer Inzidenz von 10 bis 35 ja noch ohne Einschränkungen möglich.
Aber dem Gesamtbild gegenüber der Gesellschaft ist das vermutlich nicht so förderlich.


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. Juli 2021)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Oha....ne leider nicht. Dann nehm ich meine Aussage zurück.
> Aber rein theoretisch wäre Sport im Freien bei einer Inzidenz von 10 bis 35 ja noch ohne Einschränkungen möglich.
> Aber dem Gesamtbild gegenüber der Gesellschaft ist das vermutlich nicht so förderlich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1313232



Würde es nutzen bevor alles wieder unmöglich wird.
Sofern man geimpft ist, oder auch eben die 3G einhält sollte das ja easy sein.
Bedenkt: In ganz Deutschland finden zZ wieder Rennveranstaltungen statt, da fällt die Early Bird Gruppe kaum ins Raster.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2021)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Aber rein theoretisch wäre Sport im Freien bei einer Inzidenz von 10 bis 35 ja noch ohne Einschränkungen möglich.
> Anhang anzeigen 1313232


Ja, aber nur zu viert + Geimpfte/Genesene weil wir halt kein "Vereinssport" sind, sondern eher eine "Ansammlung in der Öffentlichkeit":



Und solch eine Mengenbeschränkung bzw. 3G-Prüfung bei einem Treff wie den Early Birds wollten wir Euch/uns ersparen.



adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Würde es nutzen bevor alles wieder unmöglich wird


Keine Sorge, es kann durchaus sein, dass Ihr ab und zu eine Handvoll mehr oder weniger geimpfter Birds durch die Gegend fahren seht.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2021)

?!


----------



## write-only (10. September 2021)




----------



## qoob (10. September 2021)

Um das Momentum mit zu nehmen:


----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2021)

Prima, dann zähle ich bisher zwei Mitfahrer für die Wiederbelebung unseres regelmäßigen Treffs zur üblichen Zeit am üblichen Ort?  

Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (10. September 2021)

Ich mach mit beim Wiederbeleben.


----------



## der-horn (10. September 2021)

Ich bin für 2h mit am Start. 
mehr gibt die Kondition wahrscheinlich eh nicht her 😅


----------



## mgansler (11. September 2021)




----------



## KnallPengBumm (11. September 2021)

Saisoneröffnung?! Bin dabei!


----------



## Stewn (11. September 2021)

Hi, ich komm auch mal vorbei


----------



## bergfiets (11. September 2021)

Gucke auch mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (12. September 2021)

War ganz gut, könnte man fast öfter machen


----------



## Hockdrik (12. September 2021)

Yep, wie in alten Zeiten nur mit ungewöhnlich großer Gruppe und ordentlich Strecke. 

Bild:




Statistik: 45km 1.200hm 10-6 Mitfahrer 🙂


----------



## Stewn (13. September 2021)

Habe hier noch ein unscharfes Bild. Hat mega Spaß gemacht, Danke fürs Mitnehmen!


Hier noch der nachgefragte Link zu meiner Reise 



Spoiler



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/italien-ukraine-januar-juni-2021-reisebericht.947778/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. September 2021)

Sonntag?

Sonntag!


----------



## qoob (18. September 2021)

Dabei.


----------



## der-horn (18. September 2021)

Bin wieder für 2h mit dabei.
Und bringe ggf. Noch einen Bekannten mit.
Wir scheinen ja momentan nicht ganz so viele zu werden wie letzte Woche 😅


----------



## write-only (18. September 2021)

Ich bin leider raus, muss heute Abend einen pandemiegebeutelten Kulturbetrieb unterstützen.


----------



## mgansler (18. September 2021)

War heute nachgucken, Trails sind alle noch da. Bin morgen dabei solange es meine Beine erlauben


----------



## phil981 (18. September 2021)

hi in die Runde, nehmt ihr mich morgen mit? hätte mächtig Bock, hab schon viel gutes gehört....Prost! phil


----------



## qoob (18. September 2021)

Mich haut's raus. Ich kann leider doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. September 2021)

phil981 schrieb:


> hi in die Runde, nehmt ihr mich morgen mit? hätte mächtig Bock, hab schon viel gutes gehört....Prost! phil


Klaro. Kommst halt…


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. September 2021)

Einwandfrei heute 😎
5 Bikes, eine Richtung, top Trailbedingungen...


----------



## StuggiKyuss (19. September 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Einwandfrei heute 😎
> 5 Bikes, eine Richtung, top Trailbedingungen...


🤙
Danke fürs Mitnehmen!


----------



## der-horn (19. September 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Einwandfrei heute 😎
> 5 Bikes, eine Richtung, top Trailbedingungen...


Wie immer sehr schön. Nur Bergauf... Junge. Ich muss öfter aufs Rad.


----------



## der-horn (24. September 2021)

Jemand übermorgen am Start? 🕰 🦉


----------



## bikebaba0711 (25. September 2021)

Bin dabei 🙂


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. September 2021)

Bin morgen andersweitig unterwegs…


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2021)

ein_horn schrieb:


> Jemand übermorgen am Start? 🕰 🦉





bikebabo0711 schrieb:


> Bin dabei 🙂


Wenn Ihr beiden das dieses Wochenende übernehmen könntet, wäre das super, denn ein paar der üblichen Vögel fliegen aus. Also weiter weg.
 🙏🙂


----------



## nafe (25. September 2021)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stewn (25. September 2021)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## RC7 (25. September 2021)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei👍


----------



## der-horn (26. September 2021)

Solange ich dabei war, war es eine klasse Tour. Fast schon zu staubig. Aber klasse Truppe von 4 Mann


----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2021)

Da baut man jahrelang ein einigermaßen ernstzunehmendes Image auf und dann stellt Ihr das Pedelec nach vorne und der Rest der Truppe trägt Lycra? Ich mein, das ist ja beides in Ordnung, aber doch nicht auf dem Bild! So viele englische Hardtails und Bärte können wir gar nicht vor die Kamera zerren, um das Image wieder geradezubiegen! 😃


----------



## der-horn (26. September 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Da baut man jahrelang ein einigermaßen ernstzunehmendes Image auf und dann stellt Ihr das Pedelec nach vorne und der Rest der Truppe trägt Lycra? Ich mein, das ist ja beides in Ordnung, aber doch nicht auf dem Bild! So viele englische Hardtails und Bärte können wir gar nicht vor die Kamera zerren, um das Image wieder geradezubiegen! 😃


Das kommt davon, wenn man dem Nachwuchs das Feld überlässt 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## RC7 (26. September 2021)

Bevor hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Der Motor war während der Tour nicht an (das glaube ich dem Kollegen auch) und es hat nur einer (mit Stolz) Lycra getragen, die anderen füllen ihre Klamotten einfach nur gut aus 😅
Der zweite und dritte Teil der Tour (Krumbachtal und Army-Trail) waren auch noch ganz schön und dann auch nicht mehr so staubig. Bei mir waren es ab Degerloch heute gut 62 km (das hätte mit Bart und schlapprigen Klamotten wegen mangelnder Aerodynamik nicht geklappt 😋😅).
Auf den nächsten Fotos dann aber gerne wieder ein paar der Stahl-Hardtails und andere schöne Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2021)

Alles gut und alles Gute vom Rest der Birds, die sich heute auf der Alb rumgetrieben haben. Nur 43km, dafür 1.500hm. Hardtail und Bart Anteil zwei unter Par.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2021)

Sonntag Frühsport?!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Oktober 2021)

Mojo und Yolo und sowieso!


----------



## write-only (2. Oktober 2021)

Dabei!


----------



## Nuc89 (2. Oktober 2021)

Stehe auch am start.


----------



## Stewn (2. Oktober 2021)

Da sage ich nicht nein.


Spoiler


----------



## der-horn (2. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin leider raus. 😢


----------



## Axl_S (2. Oktober 2021)




----------



## mgansler (2. Oktober 2021)

Sonntags? Frühsport? Unerhört!
Ich bin dabei


----------



## KnallPengBumm (2. Oktober 2021)

Immer noch Sommer? Dabei 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Oktober 2021)

Schöne Runde bei bestem Wetter, feinen Trails und gutem (Hipster-) Café zum Abschluss 😊

So um die 50km bei einigen hm...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2021)

Yep! 😊 Punkt zu Punkt waren es sogar 60km und fast 1.400hm. 🙌


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2021)

Ach ja… und dann gab es noch diesen geselligen Moment des Miteinanders.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Oktober 2021)

Komisches Rad da im Vordergrund.
Ist das aus Plastik? 🧐


----------



## qoob (3. Oktober 2021)

Da sind lauter Plastikräder!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Oktober 2021)

mindestens vier Coladosen! Banshee, Trek, Focus, Canyon!


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2021)

Stahl und Hardtail Anteil tatsächlich ausbaufähig. Aber immerhin ein Stahlfully. 💪👌


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Oktober 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Stahlfully


Beschde!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Oktober 2021)

Seltsamerweise hätte ich heute immer den selben, wiederkehrenden Ohrwurm 😁 🤘









						„High Voltage (Live)“ von AC/DC
					

Hör dir „High Voltage (Live)“ von AC/DC auf Apple Music an. 1992. Dauer: 10:33




					music.apple.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stewn (3. Oktober 2021)

Plastik vs. Coladose  Was nicht magnetisch ist taugt wohl nix.
Und die taktische Panne war nur dazu da dass sich der Rest vom Fully Wuchten erholen konnte.

Super Tour


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2021)

So…. ich hänge mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und kündige für morgen eine reguläre Early Birds Tour an, also 8.00 Uhr Zacke oben und so (wie immer halt, s. Beitrag 1).

Und das obwohl ein paar der üblichen Vögel morgen vielleicht noch ein bisschen verkatert sind.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (9. Oktober 2021)

Dabei!


Das sollte gegen den Kater helfen!


----------



## bikebaba0711 (9. Oktober 2021)

Dabei 🤘🥶🤙


----------



## RC7 (9. Oktober 2021)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Stewn (9. Oktober 2021)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgansler (10. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich schon mal wach bin...bis gleich!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2021)

30km, 970hm zu sechst und dazu feine Trails und fantastisches Licht.  ☀️ 😊🙏



Und dann war da noch die Gassigeherin, die uns beim nächsten Mal einen Kaffee ausschenken will und auch sonst waren alle gut drauf. Selbst @KnallPengBumm als es bei ihm Knall Peng und Bumm gemacht hat und er den Rest laufen musste. 🙂👍
Hoffe, Du kriegst aktuell Ersatzteile.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Oktober 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ersatzteile


Was passiert?


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Was passiert?


Schaltwerk/auge krumm, zwei Speichen durch, Reifen platt - wir waren auch überrascht über das Ausmaß. Wahrscheinlich Stock mitgenommen.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (10. Oktober 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Was passiert?


War eine schöne Tour, bis auf den einen Meter Trail 😉
Keine Ahnung was da wie passiert ist. 
Glaube aber mit ein paar DT straightpull Speichen, Felgenband und einem Schraubstock fürs schaltwerk passt das wieder😄


----------



## JLebowski (11. Oktober 2021)

Die Tage werden kürzer und meine Bikefreunde lassen sich nicht mehr motivieren im Schlamm zu spielen... Damit ich die nächsten sechs Monate nicht vereinsame, wollte ich mal ganz lieb anfragen, ob ich mal mitfahren darf?  
Ich bin relativ fit, habe aber ziemlich Respekt vor Euren Laufleistungen bei über 1000hm. Dürfte ich da zum Schnuppern das eBike einsetzen oder doch bio und ihr lasst mich im Zweifelsfall einfach im Graben liegen? 
Freue mich auf Eure Rückmeldung, die Bilder sehen allesamt klasse aus!


----------



## mgansler (11. Oktober 2021)

Ebiker werden konsequent in den nächsten Graben geschubbst!

...ist natürlich ein Scherz. Komm' einfach mal vorbei, es fahren ab und an auch schon Leute mit dem eBike mit, war bisher kein Problem. Wir lassen auch niemanden zurück, wenn die Ersatzteile in der Gruppe da sind wird da auch auch getauscht (einen eigenen Schlauch einzupacken ist trotzdem nicht verkehrt).

Aber warum ich eigentlich her gekommen bin: wir haben zu dritt dann die Runde noch etwas verlängert. Bei mir waren es am Ende 42km und 1500hm auf dem Tacho


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2021)

So ist das. Alle willkommen. 🙂

@JLebowski „Ziemlich fit“ hört sich doch schon mal „ziemlich gut“ an. 😉💪👍 

Touren über 1.000hm sind bei uns ja eher die Ausnahme und werden mit Schnitten um die 11km/h auch eher gemütlich erstrampelt (wobei das auch relativ ist je nach Uphill-Trail-Anteil).

Nimm einfach das Bike, auf dem Du Dich insgesamt und auch bergab wohler fühlst. Wir passen zudem jede Touren auch immer an die Mitfahrer an dem Tag an, bieten einen früheren Ausstieg an passender Stelle oder - wie gestern - eine Verlängerung an.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2021)

*Zum Thema Pedelec vielleicht ganz allgemein ein paar Worte:*

Bei uns gilt: Entscheidend ist nicht was man fährt, sondern wie man fährt.

Leute die ihre Hinterradbremse nicht im Griff haben, Abkürzer fahren und/oder unfreundlich zu Fußgängern sind, merken schnell, dass sie bei uns nicht willkommen sind - egal ob mit oder ohne ‚E‘.

Wir haben absolut positive Erfahrungen mit den bei uns bisher immer mal wieder mitfahrenden Pedelecern gemacht. Dazu gehört auch, dass die Pedelec-Fahrer ihr Tempo an die Bio-Biker anpassen. Beispiel: Sich während der Transferstrecken zu unterhalten, gehört bei uns dazu und da hilft es z.B., wenn der mit dem Motor nicht die ganze Zeit fröhlich quatschend einen halben Meter vor einem fährt und erwartet, dass man als Bio-Biker bei Tempo und Redeschwall mithalten kann und will. 😉

Derzeit haben wir einen Pedelec-Anteil von 0-20%. Falls wir mal einen Pedelec-Anteil von regelmäßig >50% haben, werden wir vielleicht mal die Gruppe splitten müssen, damit alle zu ihrem Recht kommen, aber aktuell funktioniert es auch so ganz gut.

Hauptsache happy trails! 🙂✌️

P.S.: Meine einzige Sorge in dem Zusammenhang ist, dass wenn wir als offener Treff öffentlich sichtbar  „allzu Pedelec freundlich“ in Erscheinung treten, wir die >50% Pedelec-Anteil ganz schnell erreicht haben und dann tatsächlich splitten müssen, weil sonst die schnellere Hälfte immer auf die Langsameren Rücksicht nehmen muss. Deshalb auch kürzlich der zwar nicht ganz so ernst, aber letztlich doch halb ernst gemeinte Hinweis, das Pedelec auf den Bildern doch bitte nicht ganz nach vorne zu stellen.


----------



## JLebowski (12. Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank für Eure freundlichen Worte - Ich finde da schon viel Identifikationspotential wieder 
Meine Sorge war nur, dass ich die Gruppe aufhalte und dann lieber das erste mal sichergehe niemandem den Sonntag zu versauen. Aber Ich komme einfach mit Biobike und packe mir ein Red Bull für den Notfall ein. Dann werde ich bei den Temperaturen auch schneller warm🥶

Ich freue mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2021)

Sonntag wird super! Jemand dabei? 🙂


Die Teilnahmebedingungen wie üblich in Beitrag #1.


----------



## adsiebenaz (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich schau mal ob ichs schaffe, so wie auch schon die letzten 300 Wochenenden an denen es nichts wurde. 
Bin selbst gespannt.


----------



## JLebowski (16. Oktober 2021)

Bin dabei 😎 Zacke um 08:00 ist noch aktuell?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2021)

JLebowski schrieb:


> Zacke um 08:00 ist noch aktuell?


Yep! 


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Teilnahmebedingungen wie üblich in Beitrag #1.


😘


----------



## der-horn (16. Oktober 2021)

Rahmen sagt nein 😢


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Oktober 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Yep!
> 
> 😘


Wobei die Zacke grad eine Haltestelle früher umdreht. Baustelle und so...
Treffpunkt ist trotzdem die Endhaltestelle, wo auch die U-Bahn hält!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Oktober 2021)

ein_horn schrieb:


> Rahmen sagt nein 😢


Dafugg?!?
Beruhigt mich aber irgendwie, daß ich nicht der einzige mit brüchigem Material bin 😂
Ersatzrad?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ersatzrad?


Das mit dem n+1 hat definitiv nicht nur mit Gier und Luxus zu tun, sondern auch ganz praktische Seiten.


----------



## der-horn (16. Oktober 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dafugg?!?
> Beruhigt mich aber irgendwie, daß ich nicht der einzige mit brüchigem Material bin 😂
> Ersatzra





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das mit dem n+1 hat definitiv nicht nur mit Gier und Luxus zu tun, sondern auch ganz praktische Seiten.


Die n+1 Argumentation werde ich umgehend meiner Finanzverwaltungen vorlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgansler (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin dabei...aber ich warne euch: meine (diesmal hintere) Bremse wird sehr laut sein...


----------



## neurofibrill (16. Oktober 2021)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## mgansler (17. Oktober 2021)

vielleicht doch nicht... @Hockdrik weiß Bescheid.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2021)

Morgens im Osten wo die Sonne aufgeht. Zu sechst, später zu dritt, am Ende bei uns 45km und knapp 1.200hm auf der Uhr. 🙂


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Oktober 2021)

Hat mega Spass gemacht!


----------



## mgansler (17. Oktober 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> am Ende bei uns 45km und knapp 1.200hm.


Ich hab noch ein bisschen Nachschlag gebraucht, der Tacho hat dann bei 109km/1800hm stopp gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2021)

Gegebenenfalls Schotter gilt auch hier bei den Sonntagsvögeln:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> *Bei Bedarf 'Schottervögel'*
> 
> _Bei zu viel Nässe und entsprechenden Bodenbedingungen haben wir den Treff in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal abgesagt. Zukünftig möchten wir, in solchen Situation auf Schotter auszuweichen. Also Schotter statt Absage und eher eine Gravel- als eine Trail-Tour - sozusagen Pop-up-Graveln.
> 
> Das werden wir dann jeweils so rechtzeitig wie möglich ankündigen, damit niemand mit dem 'falschen Rad' an der Zacke steht. Grundsätzlich kann aber natürlich auch dabei jeder mitfahren, egal ob mit dünnen oder dicken Reifen, geradem oder krummem Lenker. Strecke und Tempo wird halt anders sein._


Auch am Sonntag wird es aber hoffentlich trocken genug sein, um eine normale MTB-Trail-Tour zu fahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Oktober 2021)

bald schon wieder Sonntag….

bei dem Kaiserwetter jemand am Start?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2021)

ich kann leider noch nicht fix zusagen, werde mir aber Mühe geben, am Start zu sein


----------



## bikebaba0711 (22. Oktober 2021)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## write-only (22. Oktober 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Stewn (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei. Bin Mittags noch verplant, mal sehen wie viel Zeit ich rausquetschen kann.


----------



## qoob (23. Oktober 2021)

Morgen ist der letzte schöne Tag! 
Und bin 1/2-wegs fit, also dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2021)

qoob schrieb:


> Morgen ist der letzte schöne Tag!


Schöner Tag? Da bin ich dabei! 😊


----------



## neurofibrill (23. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir schauts auch gut aus mit morgen


----------



## Hueth (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, ich bin gerade über eure Gruppe gestolpert.  Wenn es o.k. für euch ist würde ich mich morgen gern mit dazu gesellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafe (23. Oktober 2021)

Läuft, bin dabei


----------



## mgansler (23. Oktober 2021)

Einer mehr!


----------



## JLebowski (23. Oktober 2021)

Leider wegen Reifenwechsel und Steuererklärung raus… Demnächst aber hoffentlich wieder 😎


----------



## neurofibrill (23. Oktober 2021)

JLebowski schrieb:


> Leider wegen Reifenwechsel und Steuererklärung raus… Demnächst aber hoffentlich wieder 😎


Oh nein!!! Waren heute zufällig 2 Aktivitäten bei mir, die erfolgreich zum Abschluss gebracht wurden.


----------



## write-only (23. Oktober 2021)

Hueth schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade über eure Gruppe gestolpert.  Wenn es o.k. für euch ist würde ich mich morgen gern mit dazu gesellen.


Hau rein!


----------



## qoob (24. Oktober 2021)

Meine Bahn endete in Zuffenhausen - ich bin raus.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2021)

Keine Zeit, daher steno 53/1300/10 und schön ☺️


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Oktober 2021)

Morgen gibt es die Early Birds sozusagen im Sonderangebot: wir fahren zwar wie immer um 8.00 Uhr los, aber durch die Zeitumstellung halt erst bei „gefühlten 9.00 Uhr“. 

Jemand dabei? 

„Teilnahmebedingungen“ wie immer im ersten Beitrag.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Oktober 2021)

👆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (30. Oktober 2021)

✌


----------



## Stewn (30. Oktober 2021)




----------



## RC7 (30. Oktober 2021)

🖐


----------



## mgansler (30. Oktober 2021)

You had me at "Sonderangebot"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Oktober 2021)

mgansler schrieb:


> Sonderangebot


"Wenn da nia äbbes günschdiggs kaufsch hosch au nia äbbes gschbard!


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2021)

6 Birds, 7 Mühlen, 38km, knapp 600hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Oktober 2021)

Letzter schöner Tag halt mal wieder 😁


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. November 2021)

Bevor ichs vergesse…

Sonntag, Wetter wird schon, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2021)

Leider nein, aber mit dem Bollen-Küken kann es ja nur gut werden. 👍😃


----------



## theWatzman (6. November 2021)

Leider nein Family Business…..


----------



## qoob (6. November 2021)

Dabei.


----------



## Hueth (6. November 2021)

Leider nein. Behördlich verordnete Zwangspause 🤢🤮


----------



## Stewn (6. November 2021)

Dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. November 2021)

Schöne, knackige Runde mit drei Vögeln heute. Irre Farben, irgendwas zwischen kalt und schön, viel Laub, viel Rutsch, aber unterm Strich saugeil 😁
Etwa 30/900...


----------



## Hockdrik (13. November 2021)

Morgen gibt es zur üblichen Zeit (8.00 Uhr) und Treffpunkt (Zacke Endstation Degerloch) ausnahmsweise Schottervögel statt Trailbirds. Weil: nasse Nacht, aufgeweichte Trails. 

Wer ist dabei? 🙂

Bei Fragen mal Beitrag #1 checken. Das meiste gilt auch für das Schottern.


----------



## qoob (13. November 2021)

Eigentlich ja schon, aber was ziehe ich zum "Graveln" an? - und welches Rad? Hab doch gar kein Gravlrad.
. . . und welcher Helm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. November 2021)

Clownskostüm, wie immer.


----------



## qoob (13. November 2021)

Aber das Hautenge! Wegen der Aerodynamik!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. November 2021)

Wo kann ich denn am besten parken in Degerloch?
Bin gerade etwas underdressed. Sind farblich fast zum Rahmen passende Schuhe okay?
Woche Musik habt Ihr den unterwegs so auf dem Earpod?

(Bin dabei!)


----------



## neurofibrill (13. November 2021)

Bei Stylefragen kann ich leider nicht behilflich sein. Schwarz geht immer.
Musik: Monolord, Album egal!
Unsicher morgen.
Im Zweifelsfall, nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. November 2021)

qoob schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja schon, aber ...


 


guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> (Bin dabei!)


🙏 endlich mal eine brauchbare Antwort


----------



## Stewn (13. November 2021)

Bin dabei


----------



## Hueth (13. November 2021)

Erscheine auch...


----------



## mgansler (13. November 2021)

Habe mir eben einen Wecker gestellt, wenn ich ihn höre fahre ich auch mit


----------



## der-horn (13. November 2021)

Meine Radlosen Tage sind gezählt!
Morgen nicht, aber in acht Tagen könnte das funktionieren…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (14. November 2021)

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl dass ich morgen nicht rechtzeitig aufwachen könnte


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. November 2021)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Musik: Monolord, Album egal!


Wenn ich mit so Stoner-Zeug im Ohr Rad fahre kipp ich um. Hat damals mit Kyuss schon nicht harmoniert 😁


----------



## qoob (14. November 2021)

Irgendeine meiner Uhren ging falsch. - Komme nicht zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. November 2021)

Ordentliche 56km zu siebt durch die Gegend gezogen und dabei sehr viel Gravel Diversity und Durchhaltevermögen bewiesen. 🙂👍


----------



## Hockdrik (19. November 2021)

Sonntag und so, jemand dabei? Ich wäre am Start. 🙂


----------



## qoob (19. November 2021)

Jo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebaba0711 (19. November 2021)

Dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. November 2021)

Rock n‘ roll!


----------



## theWatzman (19. November 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Rock n‘ roll!


Der Vogel des Jahres - Wiederhopf


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2021)

Was ich vielleicht deutlich dazu schreiben hätte sollen: morgen eher Trail als Schotter!

Sieht zwar feucht aus, wenn man gerade aus dem Fenster schaut (Morgendunst), sollte aber bis morgen nicht mehr regnen.


----------



## StuggiKyuss (20. November 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit so Stoner-Zeug im Ohr Rad fahre kipp ich um. Hat damals mit Kyuss schon nicht harmoniert 😁


Hab ich da meinen Namen gehört? Ich bin morgen auch dabei  Aber bitte nicht vom Rad kippen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. November 2021)

StuggiKyuss schrieb:


> Hab ich da meinen Namen gehört? Ich bin morgen auch dabei  Aber bitte nicht vom Rad kippen


…solange ich nicht die ganze Zeit Demon Cleaner singen muss…

Bis morgen 😉


----------



## der-horn (20. November 2021)

Nach 5! Radlosen Wochen bin ich wieder dabei. 
Fahrrad ist gerade fertig geworden. 
Mal sehen, ob es unterwegs auseinander fällt.


----------



## Stewn (20. November 2021)

Dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2021)

Satte 50km bei starken 1.400hm zu 8-7-6-4. im dichten Dauernebel. Schön wars! 😊

Und der Boden zwar feucht, aber weitgehend nicht durchnässt und bis auf die rutschigen Wurzeln unterm Laub alles erstaunlich gut fahrbar und teils frisch gepflegt. 👌🙏


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2021)

Das Wetter soll am Wochenende ja nicht soooo doll werden...




...allerdings bis Sonntagmittag weitgehend trocken. 

Also eigentlich doch ideal für eine frühe Sonntags-Trai!*-Ausfahrt.  
Jemand dabei?  

Wetter... äh.... Teilnahmebedingungen wie immer hier: 
Link zum ersten Beitrag in dem eigentlich alles drin steht, was man wissen wollen könnte.

*Nein, kein Schlechtwetter-Graveln. Aber die Zeit wird auch noch kommen, mehr als uns lieb sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. November 2021)

Wenn ich bis dahin dieses Teil bekomme sollte das mit der Teilnahme klargehen 🧐


----------



## Hueth (26. November 2021)

Ich würde gern Falle aber wegen Männergrippe aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2021)

Okay, das Wetter hat sich gegen Trails entschieden und wir fahren morgen eine flotte Gravel Runde!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. November 2021)

Sehr gut! Damit ist der Steckachsinsertgewindeschnurpsi irrelevant 😎

Dabei 🖖


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2021)

37 700 3 🙂


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. November 2021)

😁


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1379086
> 
> 😁


Cotic Brothers United 💪
(und der arme Borsti fühlt sich hoffentlich nicht mehr diskriminiert 😘)


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2021)

Der Blick aus dem Fenster verrät, dass…
…die Trails auch morgen noch durchgeweicht sein werden, daher ist morgen bei schönstem Sonnenschein ab 8.00 Uhr Degerloch *graveln* angesagt. Details zum Treffpunkt etc. siehe erster Beitrag.

Jemand dabei, wenn der Spray von den Reifen in der Sonne funkelt? 😎☀️🙂


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Dezember 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jemand dabei?


Dabei. Mit allem, was der Steckblechmarkt zu bieten hat 🥸


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (4. Dezember 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dabei. Mit allem, was der Steckblechmarkt zu bieten hat 🥸


Dito…..aber ohne Steckblech passt nicht an meine Gabel…..


----------



## phil981 (4. Dezember 2021)

auch dabei....pls. wartet kurz, die u6 soll um 8.01 da sein. freu mich!


----------



## write-only (4. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komm bin ich dabei


----------



## flashgoeran (5. Dezember 2021)

Komme auch dazu


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Dezember 2021)

Größere 70km / 900hm Runde zu sechst nach Denkendorf und über Wolfschlugen durchs Aichtal und dann über Bonlanden und den Flughafen zurück. 
Großartig geführt vom @guitarman-3000! 💪🙏


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Dezember 2021)

Absolut geiles Wetter erwischt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (6. Dezember 2021)

ein traum. 
ich hab bis 12 den hopfenkaltschale-rausch ausgepennt und war froh ne runde spazieren zu können.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Dezember 2021)

Tja, Freunde der grobstolligen Bergababenteuer, ein wenig Ratlosigkeit breitet sich aus im Vogelnest.
Ich zitiere mal den DWD:

“In der Nacht zum Sonntag zeitweise dichte Bewölkung mit etwas *Schneegriesel* oder *Sprühregen*, zeitweise - vor allem in der zweiten Nachthälfte - aber auch Wolkenlücken mit Gefahr vor überfrierender *Nässe*. Summa summarum bei Tiefstwerten zwischen +2 und -5 Grad gebietsweise *Glätte*.
Vorhersage - morgen:
Am Sonntag *stark bewölkt* bis bedeckt, von Nordwesten zeitweise *Regen*. Am Abend den Südosten erreichend. Höchstwerte 1 Grad in hohen Lagen bis 7 Grad am Oberrhein. Schwacher, in Böen lokal frischer Wind aus Südwest.“

Hamwa trotzdem Bock auf Rattfahn?

DEFINITIV!

Mit krummgebogenem Lenker, leicht laufenden Reifen der 2“-Klasse und einer Kaffekanne in der Rahmentasche sollte der Schmodder erträglich sein und die Trails,- ja, die Trails, die sind halt gefühlt ein Bissl im Vorwinterschlaf.

Anybody in?


☝🏼



(obligatorisch:


Spielregeln )


----------



## theWatzman (11. Dezember 2021)

Hier ich ich…..
Hab aber 2,1Zoll breite Reifen datf ich trotzdem mit…????


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Dezember 2021)

Beim Graveln wäre ich dabei. 🙂☝️


----------



## write-only (11. Dezember 2021)

Ja


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich zähle 2, 3, 4… 5, 6 Mitfahrer?
Alle die den initialen @guitarman-3000 Beitrag geliked haben, kommen mit?! 🤔😘

Ich zähle 3, 2, 1… äh… eigentlich keine Wolken bis morgen Mittag. Wir werden also nur von unten nass. 👌😁

Wer will noch mit, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Dezember 2021)

Alle Likes und die Dunkelziffer -1 leider. Hab mich auf die Straße geschmissen. Nicht schlimm, aber ob ich morgen Rad fahren möchte…? 🙄


----------



## mgansler (12. Dezember 2021)

Spontane Nachmeldung! Und äh...Rad fahren ist doch die beste Medizin. Gute Besserung @guitarman-3000


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Dezember 2021)

mgansler schrieb:


> Spontane Nachmeldung! Und äh...Rad fahren ist doch die beste Medizin. Gute Besserung @guitarman-3000


Da hast Recht!


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Dezember 2021)

1.000 66 6-5-4-3 
Und kein Regen, wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hueth (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin noch unterwegs. Bin heute mal fremd gegangen. Haben erst 900.


----------



## theWatzman (12. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schöne Runde in Teils unbekannten Gefilden, zu sechst......der Guid hatte es nicht so drauf beim nächsten mal ist der hoffentlich besser vorbereitet.....


----------



## write-only (12. Dezember 2021)

Ganz schön schön heute mal wieder




🛸


----------



## write-only (12. Dezember 2021)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Runde in Teils unbekannten Gefilden, zu sechst......der Guid hatte es nicht so drauf beim nächsten mal ist der hoffentlich besser vorbereitet.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1386690


⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## DonCarbon (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Leute, ich komme aus dem Raum Ludwigsburg, fahre Enduro und hauptsächlich trails im Wald.
Fährt ihr in eurer Gruppe auch Enduro Strecken wie z.B am Solitude oder eher gravel und längere Touren auf Schotter etc.

Ich habe schon die Bedingungen und Infos auf der ersten Seite gelesen. Ich frage hier so in die Runde, da ich nicht weis ob hauptsächlich Gravel oder Enduro gefahren wird. Bin nicht so scharf auf viele Kilometer auf Schotter 

Danke für eure Antworten schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Dezember 2021)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich komme aus dem Raum Ludwigsburg, fahre Enduro und hauptsächlich trails im Wald.
> Fährt ihr in eurer Gruppe auch Enduro Strecken wie z.B am Solitude oder eher gravel und längere Touren auf Schotter etc.
> 
> Ich habe schon die Bedingungen und Infos auf der ersten Seite gelesen. Ich frage hier so in die Runde, da ich nicht weis ob hauptsächlich Gravel oder Enduro gefahren wird. Bin nicht so scharf auf viele Kilometer auf Schotter
> ...


Hängt von den Wetter- und Boden-Bedingungen ab: eigentlich eher Trails, aber wenn die zu nass sind, auch mal Schotter. In letzter Zeit war es halt eher nass.

Einfach weiter beobachten, was wir ankündigen und ob es für Dich passt. 

 Viele Kilometer auf Schotter bleiben allerdings auch bei den meisten Trail-Runden nicht aus. Als wir‘ne Zeit lang die Trails hochgefahren sind, gab‘s‘ne Meuterei. 😉


----------



## DonCarbon (14. Dezember 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hängt von den Wetter- und Boden-Bedingungen ab: eigentlich eher Trails, aber wenn die zu nass sind, auch mal Schotter. In letzter Zeit war es halt eher nass.
> 
> Einfach weiter beobachten, was wir ankündigen und ob es für Dich passt.
> 
> Viele Kilometer auf Schotter bleiben allerdings auch bei den meisten Trail-Runden nicht aus. Als wir‘ne Zeit lang die Trails hochgefahren sind, gab‘s‘ne Meuterei. 😉


Trails hochfahren mache ich nicht, ein no go für mich. Ja ich halte dann mal Ausschau hier. Vielleicht ergibt sich was


----------



## der-horn (14. Dezember 2021)

Wie ist denn die Tendenz für den kommenden Sonntag?

Meine (teuerste) Wetterapp prognostiziert zumindest keine neue Nässe 

🦜(Symbolbild)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Dezember 2021)

Lasst uns doch mit dem Rennrad auf Schotter Enduro fahren. Banane mit Tape an den Rahmen, bunte Socken, Abfahrt 😎
@DonCarbon ohne Trails hoch zu fahren wirst Du bei den Birds früher oder später Gewissenskonflikte haben,- oder wir treffen Dich oben.


Im Ernst: ohne Strecke keine Trails. Denke, zu besten Zeiten unter Idealbedingungen sind das dann so 50/50. Sonst isses ja Sektionstraining (Insider) 😂

Komm einfach mal mit,- jede Runde ist anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCarbon (14. Dezember 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch mit dem Rennrad auf Schotter Enduro fahren. Banane mit Tape an den Rahmen, bunte Socken, Abfahrt 😎
> @DonCarbon ohne Trails hoch zu fahren wirst Du bei den Birds früher oder später Gewissenskonflikte haben,- oder wir treffen Dich oben.
> 
> 
> ...


Klar muss man etwas Schotter fahren, 30km auf Schotter okay. Alles drüber etwas blöd


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Dezember 2021)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Klar muss man etwas Schotter fahren, 30km auf Schotter okay. Alles drüber etwas blöd  ist eine andere Sportart


Ich war so frei 😉


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2021)

ein_horn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1387538Wie ist denn die Tendenz für den kommenden Sonntag?
> 
> Meine (teuerste) Wetterapp prognostiziert zumindest keine neue Nässe
> 
> 🦜(Symbolbild)


Das sind doch sehr schöne Aussichten. 

Wie nass der Boden dann noch ist, kann man sich ja am Freitag oder so angucken.

Ich bin leider raus, weil ausnahmsweise familiär verplant.


----------



## theWatzman (15. Dezember 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das sind doch sehr schöne Aussichten.
> 
> Wie nass der Boden dann noch ist, kann man sich ja am Freitag oder so angucken.
> 
> Ich bin leider raus, weil ausnahmsweise familiär verplant.


Bin leider auch raus….euch viel Spaß….


----------



## bikebaba0711 (16. Dezember 2021)

Es soll zumindest nicht nochmal nässer werden bis Sonntag, ich denke den ein der anderen fahrbaren trail werden wir finden. Also ich bin dabei. 🤙


----------



## der-horn (16. Dezember 2021)

ein_horn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1387538Wie ist denn die Tendenz für den kommenden Sonntag?
> 
> Meine (teuerste) Wetterapp prognostiziert zumindest keine neue Nässe
> 
> 🦜(Symbolbild)



🦜🦜

Da die bisher gemeldeten Vögel zeitlich eher eingeschränkt sind, der Westen meist trockener ist als der Osten, schlage ich einen alternativen *den üblichen *Treffpunkt vor:

*8:00 Uhr*

*Parkplatz Birkenkopf*
(48.7647600, 9.1350691)

*wie immer  / wo immer 



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. Dezember 2021)

Ähm... auch wenn ich diesmal nicht dabei bin und mich gleichzeitig sehr darüber freue, dass andere, neue Birds die Orga übernehmen, kommt von mir als Initiator des Treffs an dieser Stelle ein freundliches, aber klares 
*Veto zum Thema "anderer Treffpunkt"*.

Kurz zum Hintergrund:
Der Treff existiert u.a. deshalb seit fast neun Jahren als etablierter, regelmäßiger Treff, weil er immer am gleichen Ort zur gleichen Uhrzeit startet.

Diese Verlässlichkeit und Verbindlichkeit ermöglicht es, dass wir uns wöchentlich ohne große Vorabstimmung treffen (also z.B. ohne Ort und Zeit dreimal im Kreis zu diskutieren, wie das in vielen WhatsApp-Gruppen üblich ist) und sich Leute auch kurzfristig anschließen können, weil sie 1. wissen, dass der Treff wahrscheinlich stattfindet und 2. Ort und Zeitpunkt eh klar sind (und nicht noch bis kurz vor Schluss diskutiert werden).

Dieses Rezept galt über deutlich mehr als 10 Jahre auch für die Mittwochsfahrer und jetzt für die Wednesday Late Birds. Andere Treffs sind in der Zwischenzeit gekommen und gegangen, einen etablierten Treff zu haben, ist aus meiner Sicht ein Wert, den ich ungern aufgeben möchte.

Daher meine Bitte, Treffpunkt und -zeit bei "immer Sonntags 8.00 Uhr Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch" zu belassen.  🙏


----------



## der-horn (16. Dezember 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Daher meine Bitte, Treffpunkt und -zeit bei "immer Sonntags 8.00 Uhr Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch" zu belassen.  🙏



Absolut OK für mich. 
Räume meinen Post mal auf 😅


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Dezember 2021)

der__horn schrieb:


> Absolut OK für mich.
> Räume meinen Post mal auf 😅


Danke Dir!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Dezember 2021)

nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge würde ich mich mal für morgen anmelden ☝🏼
ggf. bin ich halt früher raus…

Wald ist nass wegen hoher Luftfeuchte/Nebel, aber vielleicht finden sich ja ein Paar fahrbare Trails 😎


edit: das gelbe Stahlschwein muss dringend raus!


----------



## Stewn (18. Dezember 2021)

Hier noch ein paar obligatorische Vögel

Ich bin dabei👆


----------



## neurofibrill (18. Dezember 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge würde ich mich mal für morgen anmelden ☝🏼
> ggf. bin ich halt früher raus…
> 
> Wald ist nass wegen hoher Luftfeuchte/Nebel, aber vielleicht finden sich ja ein Paar fahrbare Trails 😎
> ...


Das grüne Stahlschwein muss erst noch aufgebaut werden...


----------



## DonCarbon (18. Dezember 2021)

Mein Kollege muss auch noch aufgebaut werden


----------



## qoob (18. Dezember 2021)

JaistdennschonWeihnachten?


----------



## Stewn (18. Dezember 2021)

qoob schrieb:


> JaistdennschonWeihnachten?


Laut meinem Kalender noch nicht. Aber viel wichtiger, bist du morgen dabei?


----------



## DonCarbon (18. Dezember 2021)

qoob schrieb:


> JaistdennschonWeihnachten?


VorzeitigeWeihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qoob (18. Dezember 2021)

Ich hadere mit mir. Hab heute viel Matsch aus Feld und Wald entfernt und muss mich mit dem Gedanken in die nächste Dreckelrunde zu gehen erst anfreunden.


----------



## der-horn (19. Dezember 2021)

Neblige Runde mit anfangs sieben Vögeln.
Die Trailfee hat uns auch ein Geschenk gemacht.

Mangels zuverlässiger Aufzeichnung sage ich mal vierzig Kilometer und bestimmt tausend Höhenmeter.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Dezember 2021)

Jau,- war, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, tiptop!
Danke fürs Mitnehmen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Dezember 2021)

der__horn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1389624
> 
> Neblige Runde mit anfangs sieben Vögeln.
> Die Trailfee hat uns auch ein Geschenk gemacht.
> ...


Da fehlt etwas Farbe im Bild 😉


----------



## Stewn (20. Dezember 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Da fehlt etwas Farbe im Bild 😉


----------



## write-only (20. Dezember 2021)

Nuriax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1390313


Boa hätt ich das gewusst dass da so schönes Wetter war!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Dezember 2021)

Morgen bissl die Gans ausfahren?


----------



## Hueth (25. Dezember 2021)

Wäre warscheinlich nötig. Bei mir ist aber noch familiäre Völlerei angesagt.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Dezember 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Morgen bissl die Gans ausfahren?


Yep, und zwar angesichts des juicy-saucigen Wetters im => *Gravelbird*-Modus.

@guitarman-3000 und ich sind am Start.
Noch jemand? 

Üblicher Zeit- und Treffpunkt. Siehe Beitrag 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (25. Dezember 2021)

Mein Finger ist noch nicht dick genug, ich muss nochmal ran morgen.


----------



## qoob (25. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich mein Verdauungskoma überwinde, bin ich am Start.


----------



## Stewn (25. Dezember 2021)

Hier, dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Dezember 2021)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> 75km und 760hm zu acht! 😊🎄💪
> Anhang anzeigen 1392863


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Dezember 2021)

‘Nabend,

da einige am Ende des Jahres schon nachfragen, ob denn Ende der Woche gefahren wird oder nicht:

Wissen wir leider noch nicht. Kommt auf die Bodenverhältnisse an. Die sind aktuell noch stark durchweicht.

Da wir unter der „Birds“-Fahne bei allzu matschigen Bodenverhältnissen die Trails schonen, weichen wir gegebenenfalls auf Schotter aus oder fahren auch mal gar nicht.

Sorry, wenn es dazu gerade noch keine klarere Aussage gibt. Bis morgen Abend gibt es Info. 

Bis dahin guten Ride und Rutsch!


----------



## bikebaba0711 (1. Januar 2022)

Nachdem heute diverse Bodenproben genommen wurden, fiel der Entschluss, dass Trails fahren morgen durchaus geht, aber kein Muss ist. Es wird also sowohl die Möglichkeit geben MTB zu fahren ODER aber auch zu graveln. Für beide Ausfahrten gibt es den selben üblichen Treffpunkt um 8 Uhr am Prellbock an der Zacke in Degerloch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. Januar 2022)

bikebaba0711 schrieb:


> Nachdem heute diverse Bodenproben genommen wurden, fiel der Entschluss, dass Trails fahren morgen durchaus geht, aber kein Muss ist. Es wird also sowohl die Möglichkeit geben MTB zu fahren ODER aber auch zu graveln. Für beide Ausfahrten gibt es den selben üblichen Treffpunkt um 8 Uhr am Prellbock an der Zacke in Degerloch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1395859



✌️👍 yep, morgen Parallel Birds! 

Damit es nicht zu unübersichtlich wird, Anmeldung für die Early MTB Trail Variante hier im Thread…

…und für die Early Gravel Variante in diesem Thread: Gravel Birds Stuttgart


----------



## der-horn (1. Januar 2022)

Melde mich hier mit meinem Bergrad an korrekter Stelle zur Teilnahme.


----------



## Hueth (1. Januar 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## RC7 (1. Januar 2022)

Und ich erst!


----------



## Stewn (1. Januar 2022)

Dabei


----------



## write-only (1. Januar 2022)

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit


----------



## der-horn (2. Januar 2022)

Die Dreckspatzen waren mal 6 und wurde dann weniger. 

Bis Solitude waren es paarunddreissig km bei achthundertetwas Höhenmetern.

Bei den Bedingungen war von _*wow*_ und _*ok*_ über _*naja*_ bis _*geht so*_ alles vertreten.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Januar 2022)

„Bei uns“ (Gravellern) war es auch nett. 🙂

Sehr nett war natürlich auch der gemeinsame Treffpunkt mit 11 Birds am Start.


----------



## write-only (2. Januar 2022)

Der Himmel 🤩


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Januar 2022)

Morgen 9. Januar fällt aus wegen empfindlich aufgeweichter Trails. Muss man nicht unbedingt kaputt fahren.

Auch das Schotter-Angebot der Gravel Birds pausiert morgen wegen akuter Spray-Fango-Aversion.

Hoffen wir auf mehr Sonne und/oder Temperaturen eindeutig unter Null. 🙂🤞


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Januar 2022)

Kurzform:
Sonntag 16. Januar 8.00 Uhr Zacke oben in Degerloch MTB-Trail-Tour solange Bodenfrost* 
=> jemand dabei? *Details hier: Link zum ersten Beitrag.

Bild:






Ja, OK, das Bild ist vergleichsweise schwach, aber es war halt das erste, das Google zu "frost bird" angezeigt hat, also... 

Lange Version:
Die Frostlage ist leider nicht so ganz eindeutig...



...aber idealerweise hält der Bodenfrost bis mittags und wir können eine schöne knackig-knusprige MTB-Trail-Tour fahren (diesmal also kein Gravel!). Mein persönlicher Vorschlag wäre: wir fahren mal los und sobald es anfängt zu tauen und die Trails sulzig werden, weichen wir auf Schotter aus bzw. brechen ab.


----------



## der-horn (14. Januar 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bild:


Ist das ein Pokémon 🤔

Bin Sonntag am Start. Bis mittags irgendwann.
Also hinein in die neuen gefrorenen Anlieger aus Reifenspuren  🛤


----------



## Hueth (14. Januar 2022)

Ich kann zwar nicht mit, hätte aber einen Ice Bird als Beitrag. Viel spaß


----------



## Stewn (14. Januar 2022)

Hier, dabei


----------



## bikebaba0711 (15. Januar 2022)

Dabei 🐧


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Januar 2022)

Na gut, dann versuch ich mein Glück halt auch mal wieder 😎


----------



## der-horn (15. Januar 2022)

Nuriax schrieb:


> Hier, dabei


1 verlässliche Instanz ! 👍🏼


----------



## theWatzman (15. Januar 2022)

Dabei


----------



## write-only (15. Januar 2022)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Dabei


Same same


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgansler (15. Januar 2022)

Der Geist ist willig, das Fleisch ist schwach. Aber ich schau mal dass ich meinen Körper morgen früh getreten bekomme

Erfolgreich! Bis gleich


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Januar 2022)

11 frühe Vögel bei diesig-frostigem Wetter mit immer wieder mal Sonnenandeutungen bei größtenteils perfekten Boden-Bedingungen auf einer ziemlich vielfältigen 44km und 1.000hm Runde. Zu elft! Falls ich das noch nicht erwähnt hatte. 🙂


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2022)

Angesichts nasser Böden und Temperaturen knapp über Null wird zumindest ein Teil der Birds auf Schotter ausweichen:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Am Sonntagfrüh 23.1. werden wir um 8.00 Uhr morgens ab Endhaltestelle Zacke oben in Degerloch auf eine zügige Schotter- und Nebenstrecken-Runde gehen. Länge und Tempo richtet sich letztlich nach den Mitfahrern, aber > 60km wird es schon werden.
> 
> Warm anziehen, es wird frisch. 🙂
> Als Rad eignet sich am besten ein Gravelbike oder ein leichtläufiges CrossCountry MTB, aber es sind auch immer mal Leute mit’nem schnellen Commuter dabei - #graveldiversity und so, Hauptsache gemeinsam Spaß am Radfahren.✌️
> ...



Ob auch eine Trailrunde stattfindet, steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Januar 2022)

Heute Gravy statt Trails! ✌️🙂


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das war frisch und gut, vielleicht ein bisschen viel Matsch auf dem Schotter, aber 1a Route und am Ende 55km zu siebt auf der Uhr und viel wichtiger: gemeinsam die Köpfe und Beine gut durchgelüftet.
> Anhang anzeigen 1407754
> Anhang anzeigen 1407753


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2022)

Fahrt Ihr eigentlich noch? Yep:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> 65km, 900hm zu acht 🙂👍
> höchster Punkt in Stuttgart Bernhardtshöhe
> Anhang anzeigen 1411294
> westlichster Punkt Eltinger Kopf
> ...


😊


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2022)

Fahrt Ihr eigentlich noch? 
Sicher! Aber aktuell etwas anders. 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Eher kompakte 45km Runde heute. Dafür zu siebt und ordentlich Höhenmeter in den Weinbergen östlich von Stuttgart.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1415479
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-horn (6. Februar 2022)

Meine Hoffnungen liegen ganz massiv auf dem 13.02 😕


----------



## theWatzman (6. Februar 2022)

der__horn schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnungen liegen ganz massiv auf dem 13.02 😕


Hoffe nicht zu sehr….das dauert echt lang bis die Trails wieder Trocken sind….


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2022)

Nur mal so als Wasserstandmeldung:
Für morgen hat sich noch keiner der üblichen Vögel für eine feste Zusage gefunden. Evtl. ergibt sich bei den Gravelbirds was.


----------



## der-horn (25. Februar 2022)

Was am Mittwoch nicht passiert, wird am Sonntag initiiert. 

So und nachdem sich jetzt alle von diesem Wortspiel erholt haben, bitte ich um fleißige Anmeldung 😬

Zumindest bis Mittags kann ich die Führung übernehmen. Es geht, wie bei dem Wetter üblich, eher gen Osten.


----------



## Commongood (25. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne am Sonntag mit euch ausfliegen.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## Stewn (25. Februar 2022)

Dabei. Kann aber nicht so lange und würde mich ggf. früher verabschieden.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2022)

Commongood schrieb:


> Jemand dabei?


Ja, siehe oben. Vier Minuten vor Dir. 😉


----------



## der-horn (25. Februar 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Vier Minuten vor Dir


Der buchstäblich frühe Vogel 🤏🏼


----------



## Hueth (25. Februar 2022)

Trail oder gravel


----------



## Stewn (25. Februar 2022)

So wie ich das verstanden habe wird es eine Gruppe Trail und eine Gruppe Gravel geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-horn (25. Februar 2022)

Hueth schrieb:


> Trail oder gravel


Du hast die Wahl. 
Sonntag 8:00 wird beides angeboten.


----------



## Hueth (25. Februar 2022)

Na dann bis dann


----------



## bikebaba0711 (25. Februar 2022)

Hier, einmal Team Trail bitte 👋


----------



## Commongood (26. Februar 2022)

Muss für morgen leider absagen, falls das für eine evtl. Planung relevant sein sollte 🥸


----------



## der-horn (26. Februar 2022)

Commongood schrieb:


> Muss für morgen leider absagen,


Schade, aber danke,  dass du Bescheid gibst. 
Das Nächste mal dann!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Februar 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Viel Spaß


…wünsche ich auch! Bleib heut auch nochmal daheim, Kadaver pflegen.


----------



## theWatzman (27. Februar 2022)

Sehr späte Nachmeldung wäre auch dabei allerdings muss ich mich früher ausklinken….


----------



## der-horn (27. Februar 2022)

Erst 5 dann 3 dann 2 frühe Vögel bei bestem Wetter und gemittelten 40km und 1k hm.


----------



## Hueth (27. Februar 2022)

Wo bleibt das Gruppenbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebaba0711 (27. Februar 2022)

Hueth schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Gruppenbild


Und die anderen Bilder 😍


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Februar 2022)

_Nur kurz und als allgemeine Info zum Thema "Bilder":__
Wir versuchen darauf zu achten, dass hier nicht ungefragt Abbildungen veröffentlicht werden, die Personen zeigen. Das sieht nicht jeder so eng, aber manche halt schon. Falls alle Abgebildeten gefragt wurden, spricht nichts dagegen, aber das macht man ja nicht immer und daher werden hier im Zweifel nur Abbildungen ohne Gesichter etc. veröffentlicht. _


----------



## Axl_S (4. März 2022)

Sonntag 06.03.2022 um 14:00 sollten die Plätze der Welt gefüllt werden:






						Stuttgart | Pulse of Europe
					






					pulseofeurope.eu
				












						Krieg in der Ukraine: Nawalny ruft Russen weltweit zu täglichem Protest auf
					

Der Kreml-Kritiker Alexei Nawalny ruft auf Twitter zu täglichen Protesten in Russland auf. Immer um 19 Uhr sollen alle Russen auf die Straße gehen und ihre Stimme gegen den Krieg erheben – an Wochenenden um 14 Uhr.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				




Also, die Tour ein bisschen abkürzen oder gleich auf dem Schlossplatz enden lassen.


----------



## write-only (4. März 2022)

Die Frage ist aktuell eher ob ich mich bis 14:00 auf dem Rad halten kann 😅


----------



## Stewn (5. März 2022)

Also, wie siehts jetzt morgen aus?


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2022)

Stewn schrieb:


> Also, wie siehts jetzt morgen aus?


Gute Frage! Ich bin mir auch nicht so ganz sicher, ob @Axl_S und @write-only das so gemeint haben, dass sie morgen auf jeden Fall um 8.00 Uhr am Start sind und dann halt bis 14.00 Uhr durchzuhalten versuchen. Mit Kafffeepause im Fietsen würde das zeitlich ja gut passen.
Wir werden sehen. 🤔🙂

@Stewn Gib mir noch 1-2 Stunden Zeit, dann kann ich Dir sagen, ob ich morgen mitfahren kann. Ziel ist es auf jeden Fall und auch mit MTB!

Wer wäre denn sonst noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (5. März 2022)

Muss ja bei dem Wetter.



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kafffeepause im Fietsen


Dafür sind meine Hosen nicht eng genug fürchte ich, aber mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2022)

Super! Ich kann jetzt doch auch.
Bis morgen um 8.00 Uhr!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2022)

33km und 950hm bei perfekten Bedingungen zu sechst. OK, es waren auch 2-3 Pannen dabei, aber das war in der Sonne gut auszuhalten. Hoffe ich. 😬
Danke fürs Warten! 🙂🙏


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2022)

Um langsam aber sicher aus dem Lazy Schlechtwetter Gravel Modus rauszukommen, wollen wir den Sunday Early MTB Bird Treff möglichst wieder jeden Sonntag stattfinden lassen und so auch diesen Sonntag 13. März - wie immer um 8.00 Uhr ab der Degerlocher Zacke Endhaltestation. Details dazu im Beitrag Nr. 1.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. März 2022)

Hmpf… 🙄

So viele Faktoren,- ich wage nicht, von „Sicherheit“ zu sprechen, aber der Plan ist, da zu sein 😃


----------



## ArmlingAndi (12. März 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1435675
> Um langsam aber sicher aus dem Lazy Schlechtwetter Gravel Modus rauszukommen, wollen wir den Sunday Early MTB Bird Treff möglichst wieder jeden Sonntag stattfinden lassen und so auch diesen Sonntag 13. März - wie immer um 8.00 Uhr ab der Degerlocher Zacke Endhaltestation. Details dazu im Beitrag Nr. 1.
> 
> Jemand dabei?


Glaub ich habe das C... Wort 😢 euch viel Spaß 💪


----------



## KnallPengBumm (12. März 2022)

Schönwetter MTB Early Birds klingt super Hab's bloß noch nicht geschafft mein Malheur aus #4147 zu beheben (5 Monate Herbst waren einfach zu kurz)... Sobald die Lösung steht, steh ich wieder häufiger um 0800 an der Zacke. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## neurofibrill (12. März 2022)

Kann morgen leider nicht. Habe daher heute morgen die Kappelberg, Jägerhaus usw. Trails unsicher gemacht. Bin aber heiß und im HT Fieber!


----------



## Woelpi (12. März 2022)

Bin morgen früh auch am Start und versuche mal dieses Mountainbiken.


----------



## qoob (12. März 2022)

Ich bin auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (12. März 2022)

Dabei….


----------



## write-only (12. März 2022)

Leider keine Zeit, morgen fahr ich mal nur Bergab.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. März 2022)

40km, 1.000hm Ost zu fünft mit Afterrride Kaffee und Eis. 🙂 ☀️


----------



## Hockdrik (14. März 2022)

Mal als sehr früh-rechtzeitige Ankündigung:
Am 20.3. fliegen ein paar der üblichen Vögel auswärts und fahren entsprechend nicht in Stuttgart.

Es kann natürlich dennoch gerne ein regulärer Sunday Early Bird Termin stattfinden, wenn sich dafür genug Leute finden. => Einfach hier melden!

Allerdings bitte Tag/Uhrzeit/Treffpunkt bei Sonntag/8.00 Uhr/Endhalte Zacke Degerloch bleiben. Der Treff funktioniert, weil das seit Jahren verlässlich immer gleich abläuft und sonst wird es auch unübersichtlich. ;-)


----------



## Stewn (18. März 2022)

Finden sich denn noch ein paar Leute? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. März 2022)

Diesen Sonntag ohne mich 😔


----------



## theWatzman (19. März 2022)

Bin leider auch raus….


----------



## Stewn (20. März 2022)

Heute eine kleine Gruppe bei besten Bedingungen. 40km, 1000hm


----------



## theWatzman (24. März 2022)

Wäre am Sonntag am Start, sonst noch wer um 8:00 (Zeitumstellung!!!!) am Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hueth (24. März 2022)

Ich könnte mich genötigt fühlen...


----------



## theWatzman (24. März 2022)

Hueth schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich genötigt fühlen...


Ohhh bitte fühle Dich genötigt....


----------



## Woelpi (24. März 2022)

Natürlich mit am Start! Sofern ich meine Gabel gleich nicht kaputt mache beim Servicen 🙃 ( Evtl. sogar schon mit frisch gedruckten Airtaghaltern für den Fork Cork 😉)


----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2022)

Dabei!


----------



## theWatzman (24. März 2022)

Woelpi schrieb:


> Natürlich mit am Start! Sofern ich meine Gabel gleich nicht kaputt mache beim Servicen 🙃 ( Evtl. sogar schon mit frisch gedruckten Airtaghaltern für den Fork Cork 😉)


Wenn Du schon dabei bist magste mir gegen einen kleinen Obolus einen mit drucken…???


----------



## Stewn (24. März 2022)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (24. März 2022)

Bei mir schauts auch gut aus.


----------



## write-only (24. März 2022)

Wenn ich's aus dem Bett schaff...


----------



## qoob (25. März 2022)

write-only schrieb:


> Wenn ich's aus dem Bett schaff...


So geht es mir auch.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (25. März 2022)

Glaube, ich hab eine Lösung für meine Hinterrad- und Schaltungsprobleme gefunden...
Bin am Start und heiß auf Trails


----------



## qoob (25. März 2022)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Glaube, ich hab eine Lösung für meine Hinterrad- und Schaltungsprobleme gefunden...
> Bin am Start und heiß auf Trails


Singlespeed?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2022)

Neues Bike!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2022)

Sorry, aber können wir beim Thema bleiben? Bitte? Sonst wird es schnell unübersichtlich. Und gerade diesen Sonntag wäre es doof, wenn jemand knapp zu spät kommt und wir nicht gewartet haben.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (25. März 2022)

Das Ersatzschaltwerk und -hinterrad kamen mit einer großen roten Transportsicherung aus Plastik... Ich lass die einfach mal dran 



Um beim Thema zu bleiben: Sonntag, 08:00 Uhr stehe ich an der Zacke oben


----------



## Commongood (26. März 2022)

Morgen Gravel oder Enduro?


----------



## Stewn (26. März 2022)

Morgen gibts MTB.
Bei den Gravelbirds hat sich wohl niemand gefunden https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gravel-birds-stuttgart.953281/page-6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hueth (26. März 2022)

Ich kann morgen doch nicht. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## Hockdrik (27. März 2022)

Commongood schrieb:


> Morgen Gravel oder Enduro?


Musst mal mitkommen. Hätte mich echt interessiert, ob das in Deinen Augen heute eher Gravel oder Enduro war. Oder Mountainbiken.

Ansonsten: 28km, 880hm, zu zehnt!

Zumindest der erste Teil.
Der Rest ist noch weitergefahren. 💪


----------



## theWatzman (27. März 2022)

Zu 7 noch den Westen unsicher gemacht, 
zu 7 in den Salamander gestartet.
Zu 5 in den Fabie
Zu 3 in den KB2 und zu 2 in den Saubuckel mit einem Eisabschluss am Marienplatz.

16 Km und ca. 600 hm….
Leider keine Zeit für Fotos


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2022)

Mal als Wasserstandmeldung:

Die üblichen Vögel hoffen auf einen sonnigen Samstag und saugstarke Böden, damit man am Sonntag halbwegs guten Gewissens eine Runde Trails biken kann, ohne zu viel Schaden anzurichten.

Das werden sich morgen auch noch irgendwelche Leute pflegenderweise etwas genauer anschauen.


Falls doch noch alles zu sulzig ist und bleibt, wird eher gegravelt. 
Wenn es auf der Kippe ist, wird vielleicht auch gegravelt und gebiket.

Wir geben spätestens Samstag am späten Nachmittag Bescheid.


----------



## Hueth (8. April 2022)




----------



## Hockdrik (9. April 2022)

Hueth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1453876


@Hueth hat das schon gut zusammengefasst - aus unserer Sicht sind die Trails noch zu nass 
=> morgen wird gegravelt!


----------



## der-horn (16. April 2022)

Auch dieses Ostern hat einen Sonntag.







Ein Paar Vögel stehen um 8:00 am oberen Ende der Stuttgarter Zahnradbahn


----------



## mgansler (16. April 2022)

Bin auch dabei - diesmal hoffentlich etwas leiser.


----------



## El_Huette (16. April 2022)

Ich versuch es auch mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnallPengBumm (16. April 2022)

Dabei 👍🏻


----------



## El_Huette (17. April 2022)

Hm....da war ich wohl 5min zu spät dran 😐


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. April 2022)

Ich orakel mal etwas: die meisten üblichen Verdächtigen sind Sonntag außer Haus, zudem ist ordentlich Luftfeuchtigkeit angesagt.

-> vermutlich keine Birds am Sonntag 🤷


----------



## Hueth (23. April 2022)

Im Falle heute von euch jemand die Trockenheit noch ausnutzen möchte, dem empfehle ich einen Ausflug an die Standortkoordinaten auf dem Schild. Der Trailer ist bei Ebersbach und sehr geil.


----------



## Stewn (29. April 2022)

Laut meinem Wetterbericht solls am Sonntag mehrheitlich trocken sein


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2022)

Nach den Erfahrungen vom Mittwoch denke ich auch, dass man es wagen könnte (der Boden saugt gerade das Wasser schön auf). So richtig definitiv würde ich persönlich aber erst am Samstag zusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2022)

Ich finde, wir sollten das morgen mal testen. Können uns ja im Zweifel auf die relativ trockenen Trails konzentrieren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. April 2022)

DabiDabaDabei 🎶


----------



## Derschlankesimo (30. April 2022)

Dabei!


----------



## Commongood (30. April 2022)

Vielfach versucht, aber nie geschafft, werde ich es morgen erneut mit der Teilnahme versuchen. 
Komme dann mit der U-Bahn.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2022)

Commongood schrieb:


> Vielfach versucht, aber nie geschafft, werde ich es morgen erneut mit der Teilnahme versuchen.
> Komme dann mit der U-Bahn.


Prima! 

Sag aber gern Bescheid, falls Du es nicht schaffst, dann müssen wir uns nicht unnötig überlegen, ob und wie lange wir warten. Danke!


----------



## Commongood (30. April 2022)

Generell bin ich der Meinung, dass eine Gruppe nie länger als 5 Minuten auf einen einzelnen warten sollte 😉

Um 7:51 sollte meine Bahn oben ankommen.


----------



## Axl_S (1. Mai 2022)

Komme auch


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Mai 2022)

43km und 1.000hm zu fünft! ✌️
Trails teils OK, teils noch zu instabil. 
Bilder? Vergessen! 😮
Aber es war alles sehr grün. 🙂💚


----------



## theWatzman (5. Mai 2022)

wie schaut's am Sonntag ausssssss....?????

Ich hätte lust auf das komische Gelände fahren.....


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2022)

Äh... ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (5. Mai 2022)

theWatzman schrieb:


> wie schaut's am Sonntag ausssssss....?????
> 
> Ich hätte lust auf das komische Gelände fahren.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1472380


Wasn das für ein Bild? Nicht mal ein Vogel drauf... Ich komm nicht 😤


----------



## KnallPengBumm (6. Mai 2022)

Dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Mai 2022)

Kann leider nicht kommen 😔


----------



## theWatzman (6. Mai 2022)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Dabei
> Anhang anzeigen 1472574


schönes Bild.... 
@write-only is das jetzt besser... kommste....


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Mai 2022)

theWatzman schrieb:


> schönes Bild....
> @write-only is das jetzt besser... kommste....


Der war doch nur dankbar eine Ausrede zu haben, um nicht zu kommen. 😄😉


----------



## theWatzman (6. Mai 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der war doch nur dankbar eine Ausrede zu haben, um nicht zu kommen. 😄😉


Mensch @Hockdrik das muss Du doch nicht sooo offensichtlich kommentieren.... wenn das Bild das Problem ist wurde ja für Abhilfe gesorgt, nun ist die Frage was die nächste Ausrede für @write-only ist...


----------



## write-only (6. Mai 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der war doch nur dankbar eine Ausrede zu haben, um nicht zu kommen. 😄😉


Ich wollt's ja nicht sagen, aber ich komme nicht wegen diesem @theWatzman 

Und wegen der Schönbuch Trophy am Samstag


----------



## bikebaba0711 (6. Mai 2022)

Schöne Bilder? Kann ich ...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Mai 2022)

Heute 55km und 1.000hm Ausflug in die erweiterte Stuttgarter Umgebung zu fünft/sechst. Aber war eigentlich nichts besonderes. Also schon nicht schlecht oder so, aber halt nichts besonderes. 
😄😇🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. Mai 2022)

Am Sonntag, nach dem dritten Hahnenschrei, 
treffen wir uns am bekannten Ort zur bekannten Stunde
und drehen eine Runde.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## theWatzman (12. Mai 2022)

DABEI!!!!


----------



## der-horn (12. Mai 2022)

am Stisso


----------



## Woelpi (13. Mai 2022)

Es schaut so aus als bekäme ich heute mein Bremshebel  🙏 und wäre für Sonntag wieder das bremsende Schlusslicht 😅


----------



## neurofibrill (14. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich morgen früh rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme, bin ich auch mal wieder mit dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Mai 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RC7 (14. Mai 2022)

Wenn Lycra und rasierte Beine immer noch geduldet werden bin ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei 🤗


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Mai 2022)

RC7 schrieb:


> Wenn Lycra und rasierte Beine immer noch geduldet werden bin ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei 🤗


Solche Leute locken wir immer in den Wald und binden sie gemeinsam mit den Pedelec-Fahrern an einen Baum.  😉


----------



## Woelpi (14. Mai 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Solche Leute locken wir immer in den Wald und binden sie gemeinsam mit den Pedelec-Fahrern an einen Baum.  😉


Kann ich nicht bestätigen 😉


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Mai 2022)

Woelpi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen 😉


Du hast rasierte Beine??? 😬


----------



## Axl_S (15. Mai 2022)




----------



## Axl_S (15. Mai 2022)

.


----------



## neurofibrill (15. Mai 2022)

Als ob ich es gestern schon geahnt hätte. Da ist man am Sonntag um 7 wach und hat trotzdem verschlafen.
Viel Spaß euch! Werde mich heute nochmal mit meiner Hausrunde begnügen.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2022)

Irgendwas mit 36km und 1.000hm zu siebt. 🙂


----------



## der-horn (15. Mai 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Irgendwas*



*Trails, grossartiges Wetter, Schlangen und Tunnelbau


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Mai 2022)

der__horn schrieb:


> *Trails, grossartiges Wetter, Schlangen und Tunnelbau


finally, endlich den Rahmen klein bekommen 😁




Der Rest war tatsächlich großartig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Mai 2022)

Gut übrigens, daß wir nicht noch nach Esslingen rüber sind. Da war heut WeinWanderung und entsprechend die Hölle los!


----------



## Woelpi (21. Mai 2022)

Aufgepasst: Die Vögel sind morgen wieder unterwegs: 


Teilnahmebedingungen siehe hier.


----------



## qoob (21. Mai 2022)

Dabei mir stehen auch alle Anzeichen auf: "teilnehmen"

Und ein grünes Rad hab ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (21. Mai 2022)

Dabei!


----------



## Stewn (21. Mai 2022)

Dabei


----------



## neurofibrill (21. Mai 2022)

Kampf gegen die Uhr, nächste Runde. Sollte ich gewinnen, bin ich morgen mit am Start.
Schönen Abend!


----------



## nafe (22. Mai 2022)

Bin dabei!


----------



## write-only (22. Mai 2022)

Hab verschlafen


----------



## Woelpi (22. Mai 2022)

Ich muss leider doch heute passen 😬. Irgendwie gehts mir recht bescheiden. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Mai 2022)

28km und 960hm zu sechst. 🙂


----------



## Flashhead (22. Mai 2022)

Welche Tour seid ihr heute (grob) gefahren? Nur damit man als Außenstehender mal einschätzen kann, ob das machbar wäre. Mit zwei Kids 8:00 Uhr Abfahrt eigentlich genau meine Zeit...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Mai 2022)

Flashhead schrieb:


> Welche Tour seid ihr heute (grob) gefahren? Nur damit man als Außenstehender mal einschätzen kann, ob das machbar wäre. Mit zwei Kids 8:00 Uhr Abfahrt eigentlich genau meine Zeit...


Ich vermute, es war die Birds-Tour #22/5/22
-> komm einfach mal vorbei, bisher haben wir noch niemand im Wald stehen lassen 😉
Siehe auch Beitrag #1


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Mai 2022)

Flashhead schrieb:


> Welche Tour seid ihr heute (grob) gefahren? Nur damit man als Außenstehender mal einschätzen kann, ob das machbar wäre. Mit zwei Kids 8:00 Uhr Abfahrt eigentlich genau meine Zeit...


Heute war’s knackig, weil zwar stadtnah, aber dafür steil. Das kann bei einem Ausflug Richung 7mühlental ganz anders sein. Kannst ja mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern, um Dir einen Eindruck „unserer üblichen Touren“ zu verschaffen.

Oder Du kommst - wie @guitarman-3000 parallel schon schrieb - einfach mal mit und machst Dir keinen Kopf über „machbar“.

Wir passen Tempo und Route an die jeweiligen Mitfahrer an, warnen vor kritischen Stellen, bieten Ausstiegspunkte an, wenn die üblichen 30km/800hm mal überschritten werden (oder jemandem doch zu viel sind). Ist also alles rauf wie runter „machbar“.

Übrigens: Genau aus so einer „mit zwei Kids“-Situation heraus sind die Early Birds entstanden! 🙂👍


----------



## der-horn (26. Mai 2022)

Vatertag ist vorbei.
Radfahren ist angesagt.

Sontag 8:00 Uhr.
Zacke. 
oben. 



Woelpi schrieb:


> Teilnahmebedingungen siehe hier.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. Mai 2022)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Mai 2022)

Sowas von dabei!


----------



## bikebaba0711 (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## Stewn (29. Mai 2022)

Dabei!


----------



## Axl_S (29. Mai 2022)

Am Start


----------



## der-horn (29. Mai 2022)

5-4-5 Teilnehmer 
Bisschen Airtime und bei mir 50 km auf 1.3k hm. 

… die anderen fahren wahrscheinlich immernoch 😭


----------



## qoob (29. Mai 2022)

Ich sehe ihr seid auch Brezel und Brezel mit Butter gefahren. Ist schön angelegt.


----------



## Stewn (29. Mai 2022)

Ich kann nicht viel mehr Mehrwert bieten, aus meiner Perspektive war es
5-4-5-3-2 und um 14:00 wieder in Degerloch. @Derschlankesimo müsste die 2000hm geknackt haben.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (10. Juni 2022)

Wetter sieht gut aus 😄 Wie ist die Stimmung in der Truppe?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. Juni 2022)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## bikebaba0711 (10. Juni 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-horn (10. Juni 2022)

Ich werde dabei sein 😍


----------



## KnallPengBumm (12. Juni 2022)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1495157
> 
> Wetter sieht gut aus 😄 Wie ist die Stimmung in der Truppe?


Ich fürchte, ich schaffs doch nicht 😅 Sorry


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Juni 2022)

Dafür kann ich kurzfristig doch dabei sein!


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Juni 2022)

Heute eine Runde Schurrwald zu viert bis fünft. Da ist die Anfahrt schon lang. Wenn man dann noch alles mitnimmt, kommen schon mal 52km und 1.260hm raus. 😃


----------



## MorchersMichl (12. Juni 2022)

der__horn schrieb:


> Ich werde dabei sein 😍


Und ich erst! Irgendwann irgendwie…


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2022)

Also @write-only und ich würden, wenn wir morgen nicht allein in Degerloch stehen. 🙂

Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Stewn (18. Juni 2022)

hier


----------



## Watzefug (18. Juni 2022)

Ich auch


----------



## Brain-Death (18. Juni 2022)

Nachdem es am Mittwoch bei den Late Birds so nice war, komme ich morgen auch mal bei den Early Birds mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2022)

Ungewöhnliche Hitze erfordert ungewöhnliche Maßnahmen und *wir treffen uns morgen gleich zweimal *an der Zacke/oben in Degerloch:

bereits um* 6.00 Uhr* für die, die „really early“ der Hitze zuvorkommen wollen
und dann nochmal um *8.00 Uhr* für diejenigen, die „normal früh“ bzw. immer noch am Start sein wollen
Kann halt sein, dass die Really Early Birds um 8.00 Uhr bereits etwas angeschlagen sind, aber das werden morgen alle mehr oder weniger sein. 🥵😅

Falls wer außer @write-only und mir schon um 6 dabei sein will, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## MorchersMichl (18. Juni 2022)

Eijo ich meld mich nach 4 Wochen Abstinenz an zum kleinen Fitnesstest um 6 Uhr 🤙
Geschwindigkeit berghoch wird dementsprechend laaangsam sein, habt bitte Mitleid


----------



## Axl_S (18. Juni 2022)

Irgendwann dabei.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (19. Juni 2022)

Wäre ebenfalls um 06:00 Uhr dabei 😄


----------



## Axl_S (19. Juni 2022)

6


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2022)

Daten der 6.00 bis 8.00 Uhr Runde:
18km, 450hm zu siebt (!)

Minus zwei, plus zwei dürften jetzt wieder sieben Leute auf der 8.00 Runde sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MorchersMichl (19. Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank 🙏 
Wie immer, der beste Kurzurlaub
Bis bald und gut schwitz


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juni 2022)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass der heutige Regen bis zum Sonntag verdampft ist, wir die Badehosen bis dahin aus und die Baggies* anziehen können, um eine gepflegte Runde mit dem Rad zu drehen.






Jemand dabei?
Ort und Zeit wie immer.

*Lycra in Ausnahmefällen auch zugelassen


----------



## der-horn (24. Juni 2022)

Hier! Ich! Vorfreude!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (24. Juni 2022)

Dabei!


----------



## MorchersMichl (24. Juni 2022)

iwilliwilliwilliwilli!


----------



## Brain-Death (25. Juni 2022)

Ich komme morgen auch mit.


----------



## Axl_S (25. Juni 2022)

Dabei


----------



## Stewn (25. Juni 2022)

Dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Juni 2022)

😎


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juni 2022)

55km und 1.250hm zu elft bis zweit. 🙂👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2022)

Sollen wir Sonntag ein Tänzchen wagen?! 💃🕺



Ort und Zeit wie immer.


----------



## theWatzman (1. Juli 2022)

Ich sag mal vorsichtig zu….


----------



## qoob (1. Juli 2022)

Ich bin mal so unvorsichtig und sage zu.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2022)

Man kann gar nicht unvorsichtig genug sein.


----------



## theWatzman (2. Juli 2022)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Ich sag mal vorsichtig zu….


Und ich bin raus Oberschenkel will noch nicht so wie ich will… euch viel Spaß


----------



## write-only (2. Juli 2022)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Und ich bin raus Oberschenkel will noch nicht so wie ich will… euch viel Spaß


Ich fahr für dich mit


----------



## mgansler (2. Juli 2022)

Nach - ich weiß nicht wie langer Zeit - wäre ich morgen auch mal wieder am Start!


----------



## KnallPengBumm (2. Juli 2022)

Am Start


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Juli 2022)

30km, 900hm umd 2-3 Kaffee oder Grüntee pro Nase zu sechst. ☕️☀️🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-horn (8. Juli 2022)

After-KindergeburtstagsParty-Hangover-Birds melden sich zum Ausflug. 






(Gerne auch mal wieder mit Anmeldung 🙃)

Wie das geht steht hier


----------



## MorchersMichl (8. Juli 2022)

Da bin isch dabei, das wird priima, viva die Vögel  lala

(Die Anmeldekultur nehme ich wieder ernster! …da gab es ein paar Ausreißer meinerseits, nicht gut)


----------



## phil981 (9. Juli 2022)

Ich komm morgen au Mal wieder....zu 90%....wenn meine Kleine uns bissle schlaf gönnt ..


----------



## Stewn (9. Juli 2022)

auch dabei.


----------



## mgansler (10. Juli 2022)

also äh...ich bin wach. Und habe ein Einsatzfähiges Rad. Bin also quasi gezwungen vorbei zu schauen


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2022)

Ich würde morgen um 8.00 Uhr gerne ein bisschen spielen gehen. Kommt jemand mit? 🙃




Alle Spielregeln wie immer hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. Juli 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen um 8.00 Uhr gerne ein bisschen spielen gehen. Kommt jemand mit? 🙃
> Anhang anzeigen 1521290
> 
> Alle Spielregeln wie immer hier.


Hier 👋🏼


----------



## Stewn (23. Juli 2022)

Dabei🐦


----------



## KnallPengBumm (23. Juli 2022)

Ich nehm‘s mir auch mal vor


----------



## ArmlingAndi (23. Juli 2022)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Ich nehm‘s mir auch mal vor


Ich ebenfalls! Hoffe ich drücke den Wecker nicht weg.


----------



## mgansler (23. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich den Weg finde bin ich dabei!


----------



## theWatzman (24. Juli 2022)

Nachmeldung zum spielen im Wald….


----------



## ArmlingAndi (24. Juli 2022)

Ich hab verpennt....fuck es wird später! Zacke sollte laut App um 8.10 in Degerloch sein. Bitte um Nachsicht


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2022)

Staubige 37km und ordentliche 1.170hm zu siebt. 🙂✌️


----------



## Stewn (24. Juli 2022)




----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2022)

Stewn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1521875


Tatsächlich habe ich mir früher immer gewünscht, Teil einer Bande zu sein. 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (30. Juli 2022)

Morgen ist wieder Ausflug!
Wer ist dabei?

Rahmenbedingungen


----------



## Derschlankesimo (30. Juli 2022)

Ich bin raus und fahre etwas später.


----------



## Stewn (30. Juli 2022)

Wenn sich noch ein paar Vögel finden, wäre ich morgen am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juli 2022)

Ich schaffe es morgen leider nicht! 😔


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2022)

Stewn schrieb:


> Wenn sich noch ein paar Vögel finden, wäre ich morgen am Start.


Schaut bisher nicht danach aus. 🤷‍♂️
Im August wird es - zumindest bei mir - mit den Early Birds eh ziemlich dünn. Wir sehen uns wieder im September!


----------



## phil981 (30. Juli 2022)

wäre bei nem Rundflug morgen früh dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2022)

Leute… mittlerweile ist eigentlich abgesagt worden, mangels Teilnehmern! 😅
Falls sich jetzt noch genug (>1) finden, klappts ja vielleicht noch. 👍


----------



## phil981 (30. Juli 2022)

yes...pls....ich steh morgen früh Mal hoffnungsvoll und flugbegeistert auf und Check dann das Handy.


----------



## Stewn (31. Juli 2022)

So, ums eindeutig zu machen; Ich bin NICHT um 8e an der Zacke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stewn (5. August 2022)

So, neuer Anlauf.
Finden sich diesen Sonntag ein paar Vögel ein? Wetter scheint gut zu werden.


Alle Infos im ersten Post hier:





						Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
					

Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart *  Was, wo, wann, wie weit und wie lang?  Offener MTB-Treff, eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' oben in...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Es scheint gerade ein gewisses Sommerloch vorhanden zu sein, daher wäre es ganz gut wenn bis Samstag 22:00 Uhr klar wäre ob der Treff zustande kommt (Teilnehmerzahl >=2).
Freu mich!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. August 2022)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2022)

Stewn schrieb:


> So, neuer Anlauf.
> Finden sich diesen Sonntag ein paar Vögel ein?


👍🙏


Stewn schrieb:


> Es scheint gerade ein gewisses Sommerloch vorhanden zu sein, daher wäre es ganz gut wenn bis Samstag 22:00 Uhr klar wäre ob der Treff zustande kommt (Teilnehmerzahl >=2).


☝️💯💪

 Viel Spaß Euch! 🙂


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. August 2022)

Muss sehen, wie ich heute durchkomme. Gebe spätestens zur Geisterstunde Bescheid 👻


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. August 2022)

Morgen ohne mich 😕


----------



## RC7 (7. August 2022)

Ich wäre spontan dabei, wenn ich es noch rechtzeitig hin schaffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. August 2022)

Sorry, bei mir wird’s 5 Minuten später


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. August 2022)

Schöne, kleine, entspannte Runde zu dritt. Eine Panne und 3 x Wedges am Glemseck. 
67 km und 1757 hm waren es am Ende bei mir.


----------



## RC7 (7. August 2022)

Eine schöne Tour war es heute, in Ferienbesetzung zu dritt - um die 60 km und 1600 hm (plus jeweils die An- und Heimfahrt): Ein wenig Süd und West, Solitude, Glemswald, Arizona, Indiana Jones, Mahdental,... Eine Einkehr mit Wildkartoffeln und Johannisbeersaftschorle, ein Durchschlag (mit Notfallschlauch das Problem behoben). Alles recht zügig (aber ohne hektik), mit einigen Trail-Uphills, bei trockenem Boden und viel (aber nicht zuviel) Sonnenschein.
Ich würde mal sagen: Es gibt schlechtere Möglichkeiten einen Sonntag Vormittag zu verbringen 😎

Edit: Simon war schneller, aber ich ausführlicher 😄


----------



## der-horn (8. August 2022)

🌍🤏

Die Welt ist klein.
Grüße gehen raus an @phil981


----------



## Stewn (12. August 2022)

Finden sich für Sonntag ein paar Vögel?

Alle weiteren Infos im ersten Beitrag.





						Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
					

Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart *  Was, wo, wann, wie weit und wie lang?  Offener MTB-Treff, eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' oben in...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. August 2022)

Bin leider außer (Bundes-) Landes 😔


----------



## Hockdrik (13. August 2022)

Danke fürs Fahne hochhalten! 💪🙏


----------



## der-horn (13. August 2022)

Stewn schrieb:


> Finden sich für Sonntag ein paar Vögel?



Ich bin wieder im Land und werde mich an den Feldveruch:

„wie machen sich DD und  EXO+ Im Stuttgarter Staub“

Wagen. 

Das alles an einem Fahrrad, dass es jetzt 2 Wochen im den Alpen und den Dolomiten aufs Mau… bekommen hat 👊🏼 

Aber nur kurz (so 2,5h)

Ich freu mich!


----------



## der-horn (14. August 2022)

Zwei Teilnehmer 
Zwei Beiträge 🙄


----------



## der-horn (14. August 2022)

Gemütliche Runde als Duo

25km 750hm 

@Stewn wahrscheinlich das doppelte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. September 2022)

Mal als early Ankündigung für die Early Birds am Sonntag. Grundsätzlich sind wir am Start, aber da ein paar der üblichen Birds evtl. am Samstagabend unterwegs sein werden,



ist das nicht ganz so verbindlich wie sonst immer. Daher wäre es gut, wenn einfach schon mal jeder laut gibt, der auf jeden Fall fahren will, denn sobald es mehr als zwei Vögel sind, ist es ja schon ein Treff und kann auf jeden Fall stattfinden.


----------



## der-horn (2. September 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1543892



 Bei der Ankündigung *muss* ich ja quasi am Start sein 🫡


----------



## David198 (3. September 2022)

Ich würde mich auch erstmalig anschließen.


----------



## phil981 (3. September 2022)

Ich pack's leider nicht am Sonntag Morgen. Ein paar Kumpels und ich fahren am Sonntag Mittag ab Gerlingen, falls ein verkaterter Samstagsfeiervogel da mag, gerne kurz ne PN mit Handy-Nr.


----------



## MorchersMichl (3. September 2022)

Ich bin heiß, willig und für jeden trail zu haben!


----------



## MorchersMichl (4. September 2022)

+1 Biker Julian


----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2022)

Sechs frühe Vögel waren heute bei besten, ab und zu etwas schmierigen, aber nie wirklich nassen Trailbedingungen um den halben Kessel unterwegs. Bei mit standen am Ende 42km und 1.100hm auf der Uhr. 🙂👍

Ach so: Das Licht war auch schön. ☺️


----------



## MorchersMichl (5. September 2022)

War echt mal wieder ne tolle Tour! Vor allem auffällig waren die Trailkenntnisse, das fahrtechnische Können und die gute Stimmung der Guides, oder in anderen Worten: "Ihr seid doch verrückt!" Bis bald


----------



## der-horn (10. September 2022)

Die heute genommenen Bodenproben waren (überwiegend) nicht dem Regen der letzten Tage geschuldet.





Ich prophezeie erträgliche Bedingungen.
Daher geht es morgen früh auf Tour

Spielregeln siehe #1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. September 2022)

Dabei


----------



## nafe (10. September 2022)

Dabei


----------



## David198 (10. September 2022)

Dabei


----------



## der-horn (11. September 2022)

Top Tour. 

Lediglich die Butter der Brezel war wie Butter

Vier Vögel. 50km 1k hm ab Degerloch.


----------



## David198 (17. September 2022)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Trails zu weich und eher graveln oder gar nicht?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. September 2022)

Ich bin dabei. Mit gravel oder mtb entscheidet sich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. September 2022)

Dann versuchen wir es mal mit dem MTB und gucken was geht. Eventuell mit niedrigem Trailanteil und gemütlich.


----------



## qoob (17. September 2022)

Hier ist es matschig und es regnet.


----------



## theWatzman (17. September 2022)

ich stehe mal am Start und brings passende Radel mit.... 🤞also hoffe das es passt...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. September 2022)

Zwei Vögel, viele Hunde, etwas Regen, feuchter Boden, 950 hm, 37 km, durchaus Spaß.
Die ausgewählten Trails waren gut fahrbar, das Profil war jederzeit frei von Klumpen.


----------



## theWatzman (18. September 2022)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Zwei Vögel, viele Hunde, etwas Regen, feuchter Boden, 950 hm, 37 km, durchaus Spaß.
> Die ausgewählten Trails waren gut fahrbar, das Profil war jederzeit frei von Klumpen.


Seid Ihr den neuen am Kräherwald gefahren….???


----------



## Stewn (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde mich diesen Sonntag mal wieder ins Freie trauen. Am Wetter wird es voraussichtlich nicht scheitern. 

Alles wie gehabt siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sunday-early-birds-stuttgart.622110/


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2022)

Hey @Stewn, super, dass Du die Fahne hochhältst. Ein paar der üblichen Vögel sind dieses Wochenende beim Auswärtsspiel, aber hier kommen sicherlich auch ein paar zusammen.


----------



## Stewn (8. Oktober 2022)

Mangels Teilnehmern leider abgesagt. Morgen findet also keine Sonntagsrunde statt. Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## der-horn (22. Oktober 2022)

Nach dem kollektiven Chilligenuss sorgen wir morgen selber für Rückenwind






Wie das geht, steht im Beitrag Nr. 1


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2022)

Yippie yippie yeah yeah JA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashgoeran (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin auch dabei morgen


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin auch dabei, hoffentlich ohne zusätzlichen Schub.


----------



## StuggiKyuss (22. Oktober 2022)

der-horn schrieb:


> Nach dem kollektiven Chilligenuss…



Ich hatte zwar kein Chilli, darf hoffentlich trotzdem mit?


----------



## theWatzman (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich versuch das auch mal….vielleicht macht das ja am Ende sogar richtig spass…


----------



## Axl_S (23. Oktober 2022)

Hier noch eine Nachnominierung.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2022)

40km bei knackigen 1.150hm zu siebt und dabei gar nicht mal so nass wie gedacht! 👌🙂


----------



## Stewn (29. Oktober 2022)

Auch diese Woche hat wieder einen Sonntag . Dank Zeitumstellung auch geeignet für Alle denen sonst der Biorhythmus einen Strich durch die Rechnung mach. Das Wetter zeigt sich auch von seiner besten Seite.

Treffpunkt 8:00 Uhr an der Zacke in Degerloch. Alles wie immer, beschrieben im ersten Beitrag:





						Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart
					

Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart *  Was, wo, wann, wie weit und wie lang?  Offener MTB-Treff, eher Fahrspaß auf Singletrails als Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen fast* jeden Sonntagmorgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr Treffpunkt: Prellbock der Zacke an der Endhaltestelle 'Degerloch' oben in...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2022)

Ja, dabei! ☝️😊



Nur Symbolbild!
wir treffen uns wie immer um 8.00 Uhr


----------



## bikebaba0711 (29. Oktober 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-horn (29. Oktober 2022)

bikebaba0711 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1576287



Dito


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. Oktober 2022)

der-horn schrieb:


> Dito


Dieter


----------



## qoob (29. Oktober 2022)

Dottie


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2022)

@bikebaba0711 dito Dieter Dottie Dota
Fehlt eigentlich nur noch:


----------



## mgansler (30. Oktober 2022)

Moin! Ich schau heute auch mal wieder vorbei, bis nachher 👋


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. Oktober 2022)

48km 1.200hm zu acht bei filmreifem Licht. 🙂


----------



## David198 (5. November 2022)

Servus, wie sieht es morgen aus?


----------



## theWatzman (5. November 2022)

Hi David,

Würde morgen ne Runde fahren allerdings bin ich unsicher ob Gravel oder Trails…wärste auch bei ner Gravel Runde dabei…???

VG….


----------



## David198 (5. November 2022)

Hey,
Ich wäre auch bei einer runde gravel dabei. Allerdings habe ich nur ein trail hardtail zum gravel. Bin daher eher sehr gemütlich unterwegs


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. November 2022)

Bin auch dabei. MTB 💪🏼


----------



## theWatzman (5. November 2022)

Also Fully und wir schauen was geht….


----------



## Stewn (6. November 2022)

Eine schnelle nachnominierung hier


----------



## theWatzman (6. November 2022)

Schöne „ENTSPANNTE“ kompakte Runde zu viert bei bestem Wetter…..

840 Steile HM
22 km


----------



## Stewn (6. November 2022)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Schöne „ENTSPANNTE“ kompakte Runde zu viert bei bestem Wetter…..


Wieso mit Gänsefüßchen und Caps? Das liest sich ja fast nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
Schöne Runde heute mit weniger Matsch als erwartet.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. November 2022)

Stewn schrieb:


> Wieso mit Gänsefüßchen und Caps? Das liest sich ja fast nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


Ich glaube, das ist ein Insider zwischen @der-horn und @theWatzman. 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (6. November 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist ein Insider zwischen @der-horn und @theWatzman. 🙂


Ich glaub au….das des des isch…..


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2022)

Es wird gemunkelt, dass die Bodenverhältnisse schon gar nicht mehr so feucht sein sollen, also würde ich mir das morgen mal anschauen.
Mit dem MTB. Auf Trails.



Kommt wer mit? 🙂


----------



## Stewn (12. November 2022)

Dabei 🐦


----------



## der-horn (12. November 2022)

Solange dabei, bis ich dann gehe 🧐


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2022)

der-horn schrieb:


> Solange *Du* dabei, bis*t,*s ich dann gehe


…ist alles gut! 🙂


----------



## supercollider (12. November 2022)

Extrem seltener Vogel wäre morgen auch mal am Start


----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. November 2022)

🦅 dabei


----------



## coaby (12. November 2022)

Bis morgen um 8.


----------



## mgansler (13. November 2022)

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. November 2022)

Ich kann heute nur das Startbild beisteuern.



Degerloch im Nebel - auch sehr schön! 🙂


----------



## der-horn (13. November 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich kann heute nur das Startbild beisteuern.


Und ich nur, was das strava der anderen so preisgibt:

Großartige Runde erstmal zu acht. Start im frostigen Nebel der dann zu kühlem Sonnenschein wurde. 

Um die Tausend hm bei irgendwas zwischen 40 und mehr km.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2022)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schaut so aus, als würden wir Vögel diesen Sonntag eher graveln als biken gehen.
> Konkrete Ansage dann demnächst!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2022)

Sonntag wird angesichts durchnässter Trails geschottert statt getrailt. 
Zumindest was einen Teil der üblichen Vögel betrifft. 

Jemand dabei? => Infos und Anmeldung bei den Gravel Birds!



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wenn dann alle eingedeckt sind, mit Gravelbikes oder sonstwie ein halbwegs fahrbares Rad am Start haben, geht es nach der Sommerpause erstmals wieder auf eine Schotter Runde!
> 
> Wie jetzt? Wo, was, wann und gibt es einen GPS-Track vorab?
> Nein, GPS gibt's nicht. Aber sonst alle Infos und zwar im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads (s.u.):
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2022)

Gleiches Spiel wie letzte Woche: Gravel statt Trail. 

Bericht vom letzten Sonntag und Anmeldung dort =>


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wird gegravelt, denn die Trails sind mittlerweile komplett aufgeweicht und das Befahren schadet ihnen nur. Alle Infos wie immer im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads.
> 
> Diesmal können wir sogar etwas genauer werden:
> Richtet Euch auf eine 80km und 1.000hm Runde ein.
> ...


Und wenn die Trails wieder halbwegs trocken sind, wird auch mal wieder geTrailBiket! Versprochen!


----------



## qoob (2. Dezember 2022)

Heisst das nicht geTrailBiked?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2022)

qoob schrieb:


> Heisst das nicht geTrailBiked?


Ne! Ist doch ein deutsches Wort! 
Heißt ja auch "Dann wird mal wieder gefaulenzt!" und nicht "gefaulenzed".

Apropos: Kommste mit?


----------



## qoob (2. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem mir letzte Woche die S- Bahn raus ist, denke ich an Plan B für diese Woche, siehe anderer Chat.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2022)

GeTrailBiked*innen (aber draußen!)?


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Dezember 2022)

Wenn es Sonntag so knusprig und frostig wie angekündigt wird, kommen wir früh aus den Federn und biken Trails (also kein Gravel).



=> Jemand dabei? 🙂 
Spielregeln hier im Thread in Beitrag #1


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Dezember 2022)

(Und falls es doch den bösen Frost-Thaw-Cycle gibt, klatschen wir uns mit dem Gravelbike den Matsch-Slush um die Ohren.)


----------



## Stewn (9. Dezember 2022)

Das klingt doch so also wollt ich da mitfahren


----------



## theWatzman (9. Dezember 2022)

es gibt Frost Baby....dabei.....


----------



## BierVinc (9. Dezember 2022)

Moin.
Klingt vernünftig, wäre auch mal dabei


----------



## bikebaba0711 (10. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. Dezember 2022)

3. Advent, Fahrradventil, irgendwo ist da eine Verbindung. Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (11. Dezember 2022)

Bin auf dem Weg…


----------



## BierVinc (11. Dezember 2022)

Bin gerade mit Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen aufgewacht und deswegen heute leider doch raus.
Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Axl_S (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich komm auch mal vorbei


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Dezember 2022)

Zwischenbericht: Die Bodenbedingungen waren 1a. Teilweise knapp vor schmierig, aber dann doch überall fest gefroren genug. 🙂 🙌


----------



## supercollider (17. Dezember 2022)

Sonntag wird frostig, ich würde mich vor die Tür wagen…


----------



## theWatzman (17. Dezember 2022)

Leider raus gehen Ski fahren bis einschließlich Mittwoch…..euch viel Spaß


----------



## Stewn (17. Dezember 2022)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Dezember 2022)

Leider, leider unterwegs - viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## der-horn (17. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin ja nie Team solala, aber wie es aussieht dauert so ein Umzug doch immer etwas. 

Daher ist meine Teilnahme eher so 20% 😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebaba0711 (17. Dezember 2022)




----------



## flashgoeran (17. Dezember 2022)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## der-horn (18. Dezember 2022)

Unter anderem: Glühwein sagt nein.


----------



## bikebaba0711 (18. Dezember 2022)

Edit: Werde mal mit euch starten, evtl. Aber früher abbrechen. 😊

Guten Morgen, Meine Tochter hat über Nacht ne Bindehautentzündung ausgebrütet, muss daher leider absagenn😪 viel spaß euch


----------



## qoob (18. Dezember 2022)

-12°C und unsere Heizung hat eine Störung, ich werde die Instantsetzung wohl höher priorisieren müssen.
Ihr könnt mir jetzt mangelnde Begeisterung fürs MTB vorwerfen.


----------



## bikebaba0711 (18. Dezember 2022)

qoob schrieb:


> -12°C und unsere Heizung hat eine Störung, ich werde die Instantsetzung wohl höher priorisieren müssen.
> Ihr könnt mir jetzt mangelnde Begeisterung fürs MTB vorwerfen.


Schwach 😆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (18. Dezember 2022)

qoob schrieb:


> -12°C und unsere Heizung hat eine Störung, ich werde die Instantsetzung wohl höher priorisieren müssen.
> Ihr könnt mir jetzt mangelnde Begeisterung fürs MTB vorwerfen.


Beim fahren wird's doch eh warm?!?


----------



## qoob (18. Dezember 2022)

write-only schrieb:


> Beim fahren wird's doch eh warm?!?


Dann muss ich aber bis Montag, wenn es wieder wärmer wird, durchfahren.
Ausserdem kann ich mich dann auch nicht mehr zuhause blicken lassen (Zurück zu Mutti?).


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Dezember 2022)

Jeder der Bewohner bekommt einen rollentrainer. 
Dann wird alles gut.


----------



## Stewn (18. Dezember 2022)

Vier frostige Eisvögel heute.
Höhenmeter: ?
Kilometer: ?
Trails: Ja


----------



## supercollider (18. Dezember 2022)

Stewn schrieb:


> Vier frostige Eisvögel heute.
> Höhenmeter: ?
> Kilometer: ?
> Trails: Ja


Super wars. 
Kilometer 38. Aber meine Höhenmeter spinnen, Strava sagt 2100! Fühlt sich zwar ein wenig so an, aber dürfte eher die Hälfte sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (Samstag um 20:24)

🙂 =>


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Immer wenn es regnet…
> …gehen mittlerweile einige Birds lieber Graveln als Trails zu biken. Zumal wenn der Boden eh schon so aufgeweicht ist, wie aktuell.
> 
> Wer kommt mit? 🙂
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (Sonntag um 12:13)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> OK, war schon ein bisschen fies heute. Nasskalt und Regen von Anfang an. 😬
> 
> Aber: Schöne Runde zu viert zum Uhlbergturm (knapp 50km, 650hm, knapp 20er Schnitt) und zum Start einen erstaunlich schönen Sonnenaufgang. 😊Anhang anzeigen 1615876


----------

